#ubuntu-si 2011-08-22
<Pehape> kateri je najnovejši libreoffice'?*ž
<Pehape> LibreOffice 3.4.2 Final ali LibreOffice 3.3.4 Final
<nafisa> ammm ... a ti tele številke nič ne povedo?
<napsy> jutro
<nafisa> hejla, napšo
 * nafisa is back (gone 04:03:59)
<napsy> kako kaj
<nafisa> tole pa neki ni ok
<nafisa> aja, ven me je fuknlo vmes
<nafisa> ok ok ... k drugače sem bla skor 9 ur na away
<CrazyLemon> lies all lies
<nafisa> ok, 8,5
<nafisa>  manca_ is back (gone 08:30:28)
<_slax0r_> ohaider \o
<CrazyLemon> haj
<_slax0r_> rabim malo pomoci :)
<_slax0r_> http://cs.anu.edu.au/techreports/1996/TR-CS-96-05.pdf
<_slax0r_> 4 tocka
<_slax0r_> checksum searching
<_slax0r_> mi tist del okrog hash table in checksum lista ni nekak najbolj jasen
<_slax0r_> mogoce kdo ve kaj bolj okrog rsync algoritma?
<_slax0r_> s/bolj/vec
<CrazyLemon> nekak dvomim da se je kdo kle spuščal v rsync algoritem.... je pa cca 2.66%možnost :D
<_slax0r_> no ja, probat ni greh ane :)
<CrazyLemon> lahk pa poveš kaj ti ni jasno pa mogoče kdo ma kako idejo
<CrazyLemon> (čeprav je prezgodaj za pametne ideje/komentarje)
<_slax0r_> ravnokar pisem na slotech forum, bom dal kar link, ker je mal obsezno :)
<CrazyLemon> wtf...v US so mel razprodajo HP touchpadov za 99$ !!
<_slax0r_> http://slo-tech.com/forum/t480979?nocache=1
<Pepelka> rsync algoritem @ Slo-Tech
<_slax0r_> men pa proliant dl380 g7 tuli zraven na mizi :)
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ti si bodoči matematik http://slo-tech.com/forum/t480979?nocache=1
<Pepelka> rsync algoritem @ Slo-Tech
<dhbiker> _slax0r_ oooooooooooooooooooo zgubleni
<_slax0r_> o biker :)
<dhbiker> hh
<dhbiker> kak smo kaj?
<_slax0r_> pa evo, bo
<_slax0r_> neki si belim glavo z enim algoritmom :)
<dhbiker> vidim :P
<dhbiker> rsync
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon, reseno.
<_slax0r_> zdobersek, ti si mavrik?
<zdobersek> _slax0r_, ne :)
<_slax0r_> aha, ok :9
<_slax0r_> :)
<CrazyLemon> on je Goose
<zdobersek> kdo je goska?
<CrazyLemon> jah če nisi maverick pol si goose!
<zdobersek> aja.
<zdobersek> ti si pa lahko ona bjonda!
<CrazyLemon> a zdravnica?
<CrazyLemon> ne no
<CrazyLemon> zakaj vedno js moram najebat :(
<zdobersek> pol bod pa iceman
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon, greva zdej?
<zdobersek> kter ce vozit?
<CrazyLemon> zdaj je preveč vroče..zvečer
<CrazyLemon> night landing pa to
<zdobersek> mkay
<zdobersek> grem pol zdle s helikopterjem en krog
<zdobersek> over'n'out
<CrazyLemon> roger that goose
<alyosha> CrazyLemon kaj je narobe
<alyosha> da si ti tko zgodenj?:D
<CrazyLemon> 9 ura zgodaj??
<CrazyLemon> človek kje ti živiš :D
<alyosha> ja zate ja človek
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> zame?
<alyosha> ti si ponavadi bolj ob 12h aktiven
<CrazyLemon> js zadnji mesec se zbujal ob 4.30
<alyosha> pfff
<CrazyLemon> in ti meni da je  zame 9 zgodaj?
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha> kao delaš al kaj
<CrazyLemon> ne delam več
<alyosha> ke tip
<CrazyLemon> alyosha al dodaj ubuntusi v sudoers
<CrazyLemon> al pa inštaliraj bzr
<alyosha> ewo ewo dodajam
<alyosha> sekunda Å¡e
<alyosha> ewo moglo bi deluvat
<Pehape>  LibreOffice 3.4.2 Final ali LibreOffice 3.3.4 Final, kateri je najnovejši?
<CrazyLemon> Pehape a je BMW M3 letnik 2009 novejši kot BMW M3 letnik 2005 ?
<CrazyLemon> no..ko odgovoriš na to vprašanje poglej svoje vprašanje pa boš vidu da je logika enaka
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> si p robaw tam
<alyosha> deluje ?
<CrazyLemon> worka
<CrazyLemon> hvala <3
<Pehape> torej 3.4.2? samo niso mi čist logične te oznake
<CrazyLemon> Pehape kaj ni logično? :)
<Pehape> nevem zakaj mora sploh biti tromestna oznaka
<Pehape> ni boljše npr... 3.4,3.5..
<alyosha> CrazyLemon no problemos
<alyosha> povej mi rajsi kaj da gledam ju3 zjutraj:D
<alyosha> kasen dober fil
<alyosha> m
<CrazyLemon> Pehape jah verjetno je nekaj v smislu "major.minor.bugfixes"
<CrazyLemon> :)
<Pehape> pa nevem zakaj je 3.4.2(novejši) velik 189mb, 3.3.4(stari) pa 217mb
<Pehape> pa klicaj pri novejši verziji mi ni čisto jasen
<CrazyLemon> LibreOffice 3.4.2 for enterprise users
<CrazyLemon> :)
<Pehape> ja ampak to mi ni čisto jasno...kdo so enterprise users?
<CrazyLemon> alyosha fast five..zookeeper
<CrazyLemon> jah..enterprise users so zaposleni v podjetjih
<Pehape> podjetja kao...ampak v končni
<Pehape> ja, ampak torej kaj je za mene...kakšna je razlika v praski
<Pehape> paksi
<Pehape> praksi
<Hekos> 3.3.2 je stabilni del Å¡e stare openoffice serije
<CrazyLemon> The Document Foundation maintains two editions of LibreOffice: version 3.3.x caters to conservative users, who wish to stick to a proven release in deep maintenance mode, with increasingly infrequent updates, while the 3.4 branch provides a more modern and featurefull release. We therefore strongly recommend everyone to update to the 3.4 series in the near future.
<CrazyLemon> Pehape kr 3.4.x si zdownloadaj
<Hekos> full stvari so vn vrgli ker so pucali
<Pehape> okej hvala ti, 3.4.2 torej :))
<loldwqdwq> lp
<loldwqdwq> kako bi lahko spremenil jezik Chrome-a iz slo v ang?
<CrazyLemon> buhdej
<napsy> locale nastavis drugacen v terminalu
<loldwqdwq> na windowsih mislim
<CrazyLemon> zakaj za vraga nima HP slovenija touchpadov..argh
<_slax0r_> se bolj fukis je da prodajajo serverje nimajo pa tulifon podpore za njih
<CrazyLemon> ne?
<CrazyLemon> weird
<_slax0r_> nop
<_slax0r_> na online je pa sam angleski support
<_slax0r_> mal bizzare, sploh ko hoces kaksno licenco kupit
<_slax0r_> upsi, mislim se pozanimat za licenco o serverju
<napsy> je kdo nedavno hodil kaj na ekonomsko fakulteto?
<napsy> pac kak teden nazaj
<nafisa> mogoče moj bivši
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si wiki] zacetniki_faq - stara različica povrnjena  http://www.ubuntu.si/dokuwiki/doku.php?id=zacetniki_faq&amp;do=diff&amp;1314011566
<zdobersek> MAYDAY MAYDAY
<zdobersek> I'VE BEEN HIT
<napsy> zanima me ce so ze odprl tvojih 5 minut ko je zdj blo zaprto
<CrazyLemon> EJECT EJECT NOW!
<zdobersek> GOOSE FALLING
<zdobersek> goose je itak v filmu umrl ob ejectanju, jetak?
<CrazyLemon> dont eject ?
<CrazyLemon> :D
<zdobersek> k, not ejecting
<zdobersek> now i'm feeling so fly like a g6
<bogdanov> jo
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon, a lahko v kategorijo za novice pise kdorkoli, ki je prijavljen v forum?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek negative
<CrazyLemon> samo tisti s statusom admin/mod/pisci_novic
<zdobersek> sam, ce se novice potem zajemajo iz foruma, cemu potem potreba po CMSu?
<CrazyLemon> jah..če na trenutni strani @ubuntu.si
<CrazyLemon> nekdo želi spremenit download link za 11.04
<CrazyLemon> v download link 11.10
<CrazyLemon> bi mogu kontaktirat ali kamija ali blaza
<CrazyLemon> in ker sta oba vec ali manj nedosegljiva za @ubuntu.si
<CrazyLemon> se caka po 5-6dni
<CrazyLemon> in želimo zdej izločit "middle" mana
<zdobersek> ok, copy that.
<zdobersek> ampak imho, ce se ze vpeljuje CMS, nej se ga izrabi v cimbolj polni meri
<zdobersek> as in, da se pise v njem novice, ureja page-e ipd.
<zdobersek> imho.
<zdobersek> sej danes je tak sestanek, ne?
<CrazyLemon> tako
<CrazyLemon> @20.00
<zdobersek> k.
<zdobersek> ETA T - 6:25
<bogdanov> a kdo ve kako se tole nastav u interfaces http://pastebin.com/NUQqYQBN localni ip predvsem
<Pepelka> IP strežnika: 213.250.20.30    Lokalni IP: 10.0.0.1    Netmask: 255.255.255.0   - Pastebin.com
* CrazyLemon changed the topic of #ubuntu-si to: http://www.ubuntu.si - Slovenska Ubuntu Linux skupnost" - Če želite prebrati zgodovino pogovorov #ubuntu-si se odpravite na http://irclogs.ubuntu.com |  Ubuntu 11.04 je voljo na http://goo.gl/AUijh | http://www.ubuntu.si/faq/ | Sestanek danes ob 20.00 tukaj -> .
<zdobersek> bogdanov: 127.0.0.1?
<zdobersek> al pa !g what is my ip
<Pepelka> What Is My IP Address? Lookup IP, Hide IP, Change IP, Trace IP and ... http://whatismyipaddress.com/
<bogdanov> ja samo more bit 10.0.0.1
<bogdanov> iface eth0 inet static
<bogdanov> address 213.250.20.30
<bogdanov> netmask 255.255.255.0
<bogdanov> gateway 10.0.0.250
<bogdanov> tkole kje paje local ip?
<Hekos> 0o
<Hekos> lokalni ip bi mogu bit na mrežni nastavljen
<Hekos> zunanjega pol uporabiš sam za apache al pa kej, odvisno kk je router nastavljen
<Hekos> pa zdobersek, 127.* je loopback ip in NE lokalni ip
<zdobersek> Noted.
<nafisa> tko ... pa mam mir na empathyju
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1194-1: Foomatic filters vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1194-1/
<CrazyLemon> alyosha sm najdu eno restavracijo zate :D
<alyosha> CrazyLemon kašno?:D
<CrazyLemon> alyosha poguglaj mašun
<bogdanov> jo
<bogdanov> imal koga
<zdobersek> GO GO
<zdobersek> PREDSESTANEK
<zdobersek> PECIVO NA MIZO
<bogdanov> zrihtov sve majka :D
<andrejz> večer
<miha> čer
<R33D3M33R> pozdrav
<R33D3M33R> vem da čakate le še mene :D
<andrejz> uro čakamo, da bo 8 odbila
<R33D3M33R> no Å¡e 11 sekund :P
<bogdanov> :D
<Hekos> da ura "odbije" 8.. pol mormo čakat da zvonovi utihnejo ? :P
<R33D3M33R> nobenih zvonov ni ...
<R33D3M33R> že zamujamo 1 minuto :P
<Hekos> torej jih nihče drug ne sliši ?
<R33D3M33R> nep :)
<Hekos> :s
<andrejz> CrazyLemon
<R33D3M33R> a bomo že začeli? :P
<andrejz> čakamo da se limona zbrihta
<R33D3M33R> :)
<R33D3M33R> a se ga je natankal? :D
<andrejz> ne vem
<andrejz> r33d33m33r maš link do dnevnega reda?
<R33D3M33R1> whoops
<R33D3M33R1> :D
<R33D3M33R1> pozabil sem ga
<R33D3M33R1> nestabilno povezavo imam
<R33D3M33R1> nauk: USB wlan vmesniki so zanič
<bogdanov> :D
<R33D3M33R1> a lahko kdo da link?
<Hekos> Prva stvar na redu danes: kdo ma link do dnevnega reda ?
<R33D3M33R1> samo trenutek
<R33D3M33R1> mogoče je v zgodovini urejanj
<R33D3M33R1> https://docs.google.com/a/ubuntu.si/document/d/1V_D94qZ6y5l5_ZuQfU1uSaKgPGdqdAKiDJltLsrwOIg/edit?hl=sl
<Pepelka> Moved Temporarily
<R33D3M33R1> tada :)
<andrejz> evo https://docs.google.com/document/d/1V_D94qZ6y5l5_ZuQfU1uSaKgPGdqdAKiDJltLsrwOIg/edit?hl=en_US
<Pepelka> Moved Temporarily
<andrejz> ah
<andrejz> prehitel si me
<CrazyLemon> torej
<CrazyLemon> wacap
<R33D3M33R1> ja, skrci.me linka pa ne poznam
<R33D3M33R1> aha
<R33D3M33R1> no, a bomo začeli? :P
<R33D3M33R1> 10 minut zamude pomeni, da bo 10 minut prej konec :D
<zdobersek> zal, ne gre to tak.
<CrazyLemon> seveda gre
<R33D3M33R1> no, a bomo začeli? :P
<andrejz> dražen bo dal za pir ker smo ga čakal
<andrejz> ajmo, preštejmo se
<CrazyLemon> o/
<andrejz> da ve dražen v zapisnik napisat kdo je tle
<R33D3M33R1> samo trenutek da se rejoinam
<CrazyLemon> http://skrci.me/UbSi220811
<CrazyLemon> da ne bi rejoinal
<CrazyLemon> ker te ne bom vojsal!
<CrazyLemon> prasc :(
<R33D3M33R> kdo?
<R33D3M33R> :)
<R33D3M33R> no evo
<andrejz> CrazyLemon a lahko nekako pingaš vse k so v klepetlanici?
<R33D3M33R> mene ne :P
<zdobersek> tle!
<R33D3M33R> torej vsak, ki bo sodeloval naj dobi voice pa bo
<R33D3M33R> da se bo vedelo kdo sodeluje
<andrejz> no saj zato pa se zdaj poštejmo, da se voice potala :P
<CrazyLemon> TOREJ..PRISOTNI ROKE GOR
<zdobersek> ROKA GOR
<R33D3M33R> \o/
<andrejz> +1
<CrazyLemon> zdej čakam sam še "Like"
<R33D3M33R> všečkam :)
 * zdobersek všečka
<R33D3M33R> očitno je to to
<CrazyLemon> torej to je to..pričakovano
<CrazyLemon> <CrazyLemon> http://skrci.me/UbSi220811
<CrazyLemon> Tukaj je dnevni red
<CrazyLemon> Sestanek vodi: andrejz .
<andrejz> Ok, najprej določam zapisnikarja: Dražen :D
<andrejz> Najprej vsi lepo pozdravljeni, ker ste prišli :P
<andrejz> pa kar začnimo
<andrejz> prva točka splet
<R33D3M33R> ja
<R33D3M33R> torej pripravil sem nekaj točk
<andrejz> R33D33M33R the stage is yours
<R33D3M33R> rad bi omenil, da smo začeli s ponovno izdelavo strani
<R33D3M33R> in uporabljamo bazaar vcs na Launchpadu
<R33D3M33R> potrebujemo pomoč pri različnih opravilih
<R33D3M33R> tako HTML/CSS/PHP/SQL kot tudi grafičnem oblikovanju
<R33D3M33R> tako da se vsi zainteresirani javite na našo google groups skupino
<R33D3M33R> http://groups.google.com/group/nov-ubuntu-si/
<R33D3M33R> pa vas bomo dodali med člane
<andrejz> Dobro bi bilo naredi čimbolj izčrpen seznam takih opravil pa se bo enkrat v tem tednu napisala novica s klicem za soldeovanje na ubuntu.si
<R33D3M33R> Torej dela so se pričela, včeraj in danes sem se spoznaval z bzr tako da mislim da bi šlo
<R33D3M33R> aha, lahko naredim
<R33D3M33R> drugače seveda vsi prisotni na sestanku vabljeni k sodelovanju
<R33D3M33R> v repozitoriju so groba navodila, če jih je kdo prebral
<R33D3M33R> če so kaka vprašanja, vprašajte, pa bomo skupaj definirali odgovor
<andrejz> a je kakšen datum v zraku kdaj bi lahko bila nova stran online?
<zdobersek> ce je to primeren cas, imam eno vprasanje glede WP <-> PunBB integracije.
<R33D3M33R> datum, ne bi vedel, when it's done :D
<andrejz> vpraš, če ne bo predolg odgovor ;)
<R33D3M33R> ampak odvisno od tega koliko bo sodelujočih
<R33D3M33R> zdobersek: ena izmed enostavnejših možnosti je uvoz rss iz punBBja
<R33D3M33R> to smo že imeli na stari strani in je dobro delovalo
<R33D3M33R> če pa najdeš boljši način pa lahko predlagaš
<zdobersek> to mi je znano. ampak zdi se mi overkill uporabljat nek CMS le za neke minimalne popravke (kot so spremembe linkov ipd.)
<R33D3M33R> meni se zdi boljše, da se novice piše v PunBB
<CrazyLemon> nadzor ni minimalni popravek
<CrazyLemon> nadzor je fajn
<CrazyLemon> nadzor je kul..and we want it
<CrazyLemon> :D
<R33D3M33R> morda se ti zdi overkill, ampak meni se zdi overkill narediti stran iz ničle in uskladiti z ubuntu temo
<R33D3M33R> za wp pa že obstaja uradna tema
<R33D3M33R> in zamudno oblikovanje odpade
<zdobersek> je res.
<R33D3M33R> lahko bi res naredili statično stran
<R33D3M33R> ampak jaz nimam časa za to
<R33D3M33R> tako da če se javiš ... :)
<zdobersek> ampak ce se ze uporabi WP, sem si sam predstavljal, da se ga uporabi tudi za pisanje novic in podobno.
<zdobersek> z WP pluginom pa se novice spravijo tudi v punbb bazo.
<R33D3M33R> po pravici povedano jaz nikoli ne gledam prve strani
<R33D3M33R> lej, lahko naredimo tak, ampak zakaj pa je ta način boljši od onega? :)
<R33D3M33R> če najdeš plugin
<zdobersek> ok, razumljivo, ampak nekdo, ki ga zanima ubuntu, jo bo primoran videt, ko bo iskal po netu.
<R33D3M33R> potem lahko res premislimo
<R33D3M33R> ampak plugin se mora posodabljati pa mora biti varen
<R33D3M33R> tako da rss je le opcija
<andrejz> ok punBB + WP vs WP + punBB debato bi prestavil za kasneje pa se na privat zmente, ok da se ne bo predolgo zavleklo
<zdobersek> kar sem (povrsno) pregledoval, nisem nasel nic pametnega, sem pa se ze sam spravljal pisat.
<zdobersek> k
<andrejz> zanima me kaj bo s temi zapisniki sestankov?
<R33D3M33R> ok, če boš napravil kaj uporabnega
<R33D3M33R> potem bomo testirali :)
<andrejz> bodo ostali v google docs, gredo v kakšen wiki / arhiv?
<R33D3M33R> in če bo delalo, potem lahko vgradimo
<CrazyLemon> zapisnike bi dal kar na wiki
<R33D3M33R> samo moraš zagotavljati kompatibilnost
<CrazyLemon> ampak tisti na ubuntu.com
<R33D3M33R> ker jaz se na wp plugine ne spoznam niti malo ne :)
<CrazyLemon> potem pa ko bo stran..pa bodo meli svoje mesto na strani
<andrejz> samo povezave do zapisnikov al copy > paste
<zdobersek> vprasanji glede strukture baze in map v www/ mapi v bazaarju bom poslal na google groups.
<andrejz> pa dražen do prejšnjega zapisnika ni mogoče priti
<R33D3M33R> ok
<CrazyLemon> andrejz hmm
<andrejz> lahko ga narediš read-only
<zdobersek> R33D3M33R, bom pogledal, kaj je mozno naredit, ampak dokler so tabele WP in PunBB v isti bazi, ne bi smelo bit problema.
<R33D3M33R> aha
<R33D3M33R> načeloma sem mislil, da bi bilo ločeno, ampak lahko tudi skupno naredimo
<CrazyLemon> Visibility options:
<CrazyLemon> 	Public on the web
<CrazyLemon> Anyone on the Internet can find and access. No sign-in required.
<CrazyLemon> 	Anyone with the link
<CrazyLemon> Anyone who has the link can access. No sign-in required.
<CrazyLemon> 	Private
<CrazyLemon> Only people explicitly granted permission can access. Sign-in required.
<CrazyLemon> torej na kratko..ni read only
<R33D3M33R> ne vem namreč koliko baz lahko naredimo na testnem strežniku
<andrejz> ANyone with the link (pol maš pa kljukico Allow editing - tisto odstrnaiš)
<R33D3M33R> torej naredimo 1 bazo in prefixe ... punbb_ in wp_?
<zdobersek> ja, tako sem si predstavlju.
<CrazyLemon> skrci.me/UbSi1108  andrejz probaj
<R33D3M33R> ok, seveda lahko
<CrazyLemon> aja..ti si itak že dodan
<andrejz> odlično dela
<CrazyLemon> R33D3M33R ne vem čemu bi bile omejitve glede baz na testnem :)
<zdobersek> ja, dela gdoc.
<CrazyLemon> geslo pa itak maš na mailu
<CrazyLemon> no kul..
<R33D3M33R> jah, včasih so :)
<andrejz> zbirka strani povezanih z Ubuntu.si (IRC, twitter, Launchpad itd.)
<andrejz> naslednja točka
<zdobersek> je streznik ze online? link?
<CrazyLemon> ubuntu.crabdance.com
<R33D3M33R> strežnik je online, ampak ni še nič gor
<zdobersek> kthx
<CrazyLemon> emmm
<CrazyLemon> čaki mal
<R33D3M33R> to mora CrazyLemon pullat bzr
<CrazyLemon> kaj smo se zdej zmenli
<CrazyLemon> nič? :)
<R33D3M33R> da bo ena baza in tabele s prefixi
<R33D3M33R> wp_ punbb_
<andrejz> + rabijo se ljudje, r33d33mer naredi seznam se napiše novico
<R33D3M33R> in da bo mogoče zdobersek napisal plugin za wordpress
<andrejz> na tem sestanku se pač okvirno določi smer razvoja podebatira cela ubuntu.si skupnost (vseh 5 ljudi :p) skup
<R33D3M33R> ja
<andrejz> pol te tehnične podrobnosti glede baze se pa vi sami zmente kako bodo predpone
<R33D3M33R> no, lahko gremo naprej če ni drugih pripomb
<CrazyLemon> emmm
<CrazyLemon> kako bo s komentarji ?
<CrazyLemon> ali bodo ti objavljeni v wp
<R33D3M33R> aha
<CrazyLemon> ali zaklenemo wp
<R33D3M33R> no vidiš
<R33D3M33R> jaz bi wp zaklenil
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon, komentarji bodo na forumu
<R33D3M33R> in dal komentarje na forumu
<CrazyLemon> no ..lepo da se strinjamo
<R33D3M33R> kot ima phoronix
<zdobersek> + link pod vsako novico do tja, seveda.
<R33D3M33R> tako je
<CrazyLemon> ok..Å¡e kaka pripomba glede spleta?
<andrejz> je Å¡e splet
<andrejz> nova točka: zbirka strani povezanih z Ubuntu.si (IRC, twitter, Launchpad itd.)
<R33D3M33R> ok
<CrazyLemon> ja..ne še nova točka
<CrazyLemon> kako bomo glede bzr in strežnika
<CrazyLemon> a šerjam js svoj ssh ključ
<R33D3M33R> jah, pullat bo treba vsake toliko
<CrazyLemon> ali ustvarim nov ključ na strežniku
<R33D3M33R> pa ne rabiš ssh ključa :)
<CrazyLemon> ok..kaj pa backup?
<R33D3M33R> andrejz ti si registriral ssh ključ?
<CrazyLemon> boš ti pregledal in vnašal spremembe z backupa ?
<R33D3M33R> aja, tista prejšnja različica?
<CrazyLemon> tista urbanova ja
<R33D3M33R> tam ni nič omembe vredne po pravici povedano ...
<R33D3M33R> ker je bila zelo zgodnja različica
<CrazyLemon> niti css etc ?
<R33D3M33R> tam je le wordpress
<R33D3M33R> in za to že imamo css
<R33D3M33R> bolj pomemben bi bil punbb
<CrazyLemon> ok
<R33D3M33R> v punbb je bilo največ sprememb
<CrazyLemon> hm..ok..to bi bilo to kar se mojih vprašanj tiče
<CrazyLemon> Å¡e kdo ?
<R33D3M33R> no, če ni drugih lahko gremo naprej
<andrejz> ok naslednja točka
<R33D3M33R> torej potrebujemo seznam vseh strani/servisov itd. ki so kakorkoli povezani z ubuntu.si
<CrazyLemon> emmm
<R33D3M33R> da bi namreč lahko sodelovali tudi zainteresirani in ne le tisti, ki so to ustvarili
<CrazyLemon> a nisem js ustvaru to temo na ubuntu.si forumu? :)
<andrejz> http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4555/
<Pepelka> Sporočilo foruma - Ubuntu.si forum
<R33D3M33R> tisti seznam je prav ubogi po pravici povedano :P
<CrazyLemon> jebenti
<CrazyLemon> kdo se igra z gdocsom
<R33D3M33R> recimo kdo skrbi za ta kanal? :P
<CrazyLemon> da vse Å¡teka ????
<R33D3M33R> hmmm men tudi
<R33D3M33R> sumljivo
<CrazyLemon> zihr je andrej vsega kriv!
<CrazyLemon> :>
<andrejz> itak
<CrazyLemon> ta kanal skrbi sam zase
<andrejz> bill gates je bil
<CrazyLemon> selfpreserving :)
<R33D3M33R> ja :P
<R33D3M33R> torej tisto so vse strani
<R33D3M33R> ?
<Skyx-mobile> Kaj je novega ?
<CrazyLemon> no..recimo da so
<andrejz> predlagam da se Å¡e koga od bolj dejavnih doda k loco contacts
<R33D3M33R> no, fino bi pa bilo Å¡e imeti seznam kanalov IRC, seznam klepetalnic, seznam blogov itd.
<andrejz> IRC kanala 2
<andrejz> si in offtopic
<andrejz> pa prevajalska če to šteješ
<R33D3M33R> ja, recimo...
<andrejz> blogov? prevajalski
<R33D3M33R> pa morda povezave do skupin v launchpadu
<R33D3M33R> pa mailing liste
<R33D3M33R> da bi imeli vse to zbrano nekje na novi strani
<andrejz> ja mailing listo bi se lahko uporabljajo malo bolj
<CrazyLemon> pod "Kontakt"
<R33D3M33R> da bodo ljudje vedeli kako sodelovati
<CrazyLemon> :)
<andrejz> odpri eno wiki stran al pa kaj pa napišemo notri
<R33D3M33R> ne Kontakt, temveč Sodeluj :P
<CrazyLemon> ne sodeluj..kontakt & sodeluj!
<R33D3M33R> lol O_o
<andrejz> to ja Sodeluj :)
<R33D3M33R> ;)
<andrejz> no kaj je s tem seznamom kje se ga zbere?
<CrazyLemon> na tistem forumu ane
<R33D3M33R> ja
<R33D3M33R> najbolje
<R33D3M33R> kasneje ga pa vržemo na novo stran
<CrazyLemon> jp
<CrazyLemon> copy/paste :D
<Skyx-mobile> a je ze online new ubuntu.si ?
<andrejz> ok tja se doda če se še kdo kaj spomni
<CrazyLemon> Skyx-mobile ne
<andrejz> skyx-mobile ne
<andrejz> Naslednja točka, če ni pripomb
<R33D3M33R> sodeluj pa bo :P
<andrejz> IRC kanal, čiščenje topica in operatorski statusi
<andrejz> ja predvsem rabimo več ljudi, ki bi kaj sodelovali
<R33D3M33R> ok, topic se mi zdi po pravici povedano precej bloated
<andrejz> če bi za vsako vprašanje kdaj bo nova ubuntu.si stran folk vložil 1 minuto dela bi bila že zdavnaj postavljena, IMO
<R33D3M33R> +1
<andrejz> kolikor vem, ima topic CL čez?
<CrazyLemon> ni bloated..tko je kul!
<CrazyLemon> vse potrebne informacije so trenutno gor
<R33D3M33R> meni se zdi da je ful preveč informacij not
<CrazyLemon> faq...release...ter spletna stran
<CrazyLemon> druzga ni
<CrazyLemon> aja..irclogs bi js dal vn
<CrazyLemon> ker te itak bot opozori
<R33D3M33R> irclogs -- a to sploh kdo bere?
<nafisa> jst
<R33D3M33R> ja, to kar vrži ven
<R33D3M33R> :D
<miha> :)
<R33D3M33R> pa recimo to, da je nov ubuntu na voljo je morda aktualno en mesec
<R33D3M33R> ne pa več
* CrazyLemon changed the topic of #ubuntu-si to: http://www.ubuntu.si - Slovenska Ubuntu Linux skupnost | Ubuntu 11.04 je voljo na http://goo.gl/AUijh | Pogosta vprašanja -> http://www.ubuntu.si/faq/
<andrejz> zdaj bi lahko bilo, da bo ubuntu 11.10 beta zunaj
<andrejz> pa spletna stran omenjena
<R33D3M33R> eh, ne omenjati beta relisov
<CrazyLemon> ma ne bomo bet omenjal no..pol vsaka dva tedna da menjam topic
<CrazyLemon> za to so novice
<R33D3M33R> ker se bo potem strmo povečalo število postov :)
<R33D3M33R> na forumu
<andrejz> ko smo že pri tem, novic je precej malo :)
<CrazyLemon> ja..neki ste leni zadnje čase
<andrejz> lol
<R33D3M33R> jah, nič posebnega se ne dogaja
<R33D3M33R> spremljam rssje
<R33D3M33R> pa so same dolgočasne
<CrazyLemon> also true
<andrejz> No jaz mislim, da bi bilo treba Å¡e koga dobit zraven
<R33D3M33R> v bistvu je hecno, da se je na začetku en folk javil za novice, potem pa poniknil
<CrazyLemon> js če najdem kaj pametnega pa itak vedno postam na http://www.facebook.com/UbuntuSlovenija
<Pepelka> Ubuntu Slovenija | Facebook
<R33D3M33R> daj raje na Ubuntu.si
<andrejz> hah, r33d3m33r
<R33D3M33R> facebooka noben ne gleda :D
<CrazyLemon> itak da gleda
<CrazyLemon> to je fb+twitter
<andrejz> saj se boš kmalu navadil,da 80% folka, ki se javi, kmalu ponikne :P
<CrazyLemon> na fb mamo cca. 153 fanov!!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<nafisa> jst pa iz fejsa postam na kupid :D
<R33D3M33R> ja, slutim, da bo res tako
<R33D3M33R> no torej ... kdo ima potem pravico do opa na tem kanalu?
<R33D3M33R> in kako mu je dodeljena? :P
<CrazyLemon> najprej vprašanje
<R33D3M33R> no, daj
<CrazyLemon> kdo pa sploh rabi op
<CrazyLemon> nato pa nadaljujmo z debato
<R33D3M33R> predstavljaj si da ti pozabiš geslo ... any more questions? :P
<R33D3M33R> :)
<CrazyLemon> ne potrebujem gesla za op :)
<R33D3M33R> zanimivo
<CrazyLemon> drugač pa lahk vidiš z ukazom /msg chanserv flags #ubuntu-si
<CrazyLemon> kdo ima vse "flage" :)
<R33D3M33R>  /msg chanserv flags #ubuntu-si
<CrazyLemon> -" "
<R33D3M33R>  /msg chanserv flags #ubuntu-si
<R33D3M33R> damn
<CrazyLemon> hopeless si
<CrazyLemon> :D
<nafisa> brez presledka spred, R33D3M33R
<R33D3M33R> nisem avtoriziran
<R33D3M33R> (20:48:39) ChanServ: (notice) You are not authorized to perform this operation.
<andrejz> ok, r33d3m33r pa CL zmenta se med sabo kaj bo z opi,ura je že skor 9, gremo naprej ;)
<CrazyLemon> http://pastebin.com/MTHraXkF
<R33D3M33R> ok, torej ubuntu.si wiki je v klavrnem stanju
<andrejz> Status Ubuntu.si wiki
<Pepelka> -ChanServ- Entry Nickname/Host          Flags  -ChanServ- ----- ---------------- - Pastebin.com
<CrazyLemon> ubuntu.si wiki je itak history
<R33D3M33R> no, flage imajo eni, ki se vsake kvatre gor pojavijo
<CrazyLemon> že..ampak oni so ustanovitelji kanala in bodo obdržali flage
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> eni*
<R33D3M33R> ok, whatever
<R33D3M33R> samo da ne bo kakih svinjarij potem
<CrazyLemon> no worries
<CrazyLemon> torej..ubuntu.si wiki..Å¡e kaka pripomba razn tega da je history ?
<R33D3M33R> da bo potrebno arhivirati kar je uporabno
<andrejz> torej se bodo vse ubuntu.si stvari na wiki.ubuntu.com dajale?
<R33D3M33R> torej rabimo nekoga, ki bo izluščil smiselne članke
<CrazyLemon> js ne bi nič arhiviral
<R33D3M33R> zakaj ne?
<R33D3M33R> eni članki še zdaj veljajo recimo
<R33D3M33R> in bolje je imeti zastarelega kot pa nobenega
<CrazyLemon> ker bi raje nekoga zadolžil da gre na tisto stran..answers.ubuntu.com al kaj je že..in tam pobere smiselne stvari
<vatts> R33D3M33R, +1
<CrazyLemon> pa nekje sm vidu eno stran..kjer so res osnovne stvari opisane
<CrazyLemon> kar mi potrebujemo
<R33D3M33R> lahko bi recimo ubuntu manual prevedli
<andrejz> CrazyLemon do naslednjič najde to stran, ok
<andrejz> R33D3M33R nima smisla
<CrazyLemon> pa faq tudi že mamo :)
<vatts> zakaj ne bi raje namesto enga fakin' starga WIKIja za vsak distro naredili lep PDF kako začeti, od bazičnih nastavitev do superprekompleksnih stvari
<vatts> ki jih za vsak distro sam preverjamo če laufajo ter če ne, popravimo ter izdamo nov faking PDF
<R33D3M33R> za to je nastal ubuntu manual
<R33D3M33R> ubuntu-manual.org
<R33D3M33R> samo to je kar obsežna reč
<andrejz> R33D3M33R: ubutnu manual se ne razvija več
<R33D3M33R> ne?
<andrejz> vatts, se javiš za organizacijo ustvarjanja PDF?
<zdobersek> 10.10 zadnja verzija :/
<vatts> andrejz, misliš oblikovanje?
<andrejz> vse
<vatts> pravzaprav
 * vatts mona
<vatts> PDF *JE* kokr wifi
<vatts> daš kazalo in inter-file hyperlink na naslov
<vatts> torej je Wiki v enmu fajlu
<nafisa> vatts, mona :D lolz
<vatts> teoretično rabimo (resno) prenovit wiki, pol pa zbašemo sam te članke v en GIGApdf (ki ga pač vsako leto obnavljamo)
<CrazyLemon> pdf *NI* kokr WIFI!
<R33D3M33R> ja to že, ampak folk na mobitelih te bo grdo gledal
<vatts> CrazyLemon, +1
<vatts> Wiki* :D
<andrejz> vatts: organizirat
<R33D3M33R> ker ko ubuntu crkne eni nimajo druge rešitve kot dostop preko mobilnega telefona
<vatts> R33D3M33R, kdo je rekel da se wikija ne bo update-alo? sam za tiste ki bi radi imeli "wiki on the box" lahko naredimo en skupek vsega kar je online, za "internet-less" računalnike
<andrejz> razmislit kaj je treba dobit, najdit ljudi in jim optem težit al pa sam naredit
<vatts> updatalo*
<R33D3M33R> ja, potem pa kar :)
<vatts> mislim
<vatts> to je kokr online "user manual", ki ga lahko shraniš, ter odneseš kjerkoli pač rabiš, pa ni interneta
<vatts> ubistvu, vseeno -> wiki je treba na novo spisat
<andrejz> tole se da v pdf pretvort - http://www.ubuntu.si/faq/
<Pepelka> Namizni vodnik Ubuntu
<andrejz> po moje je Å¡e najmanj dela
<andrejz> samo prevest je treba
<vatts> misliš "prenest" članke
<CrazyLemon> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions       <<-- tole bi bilo kul met
<Pepelka> Common Questions - Community Ubuntu Documentation
<vatts> ker "prevedeni" so že v slovenščino :D
<vatts> CrazyLemon, seveda
<vatts> loti se prevajanja v SLO :) zberi team... naredit page na wiki-ju... ko bo vse obnovljeno pa naredimo par pdfjev
<R33D3M33R> ja, pa potrebujemo nekoga, ki bo pretvoril predlogo za ta faq v html obliko skladno z novo stranjo tak mimogrede ...
<vatts> npr. začetek za noobe, napredne nastavitve pa "pogosta vprašanja"
<CrazyLemon> vatts ne bit pameten pa neki naredi za ubuntu.si! :>
<alyosha> CrazyLemon povej se enkrat ki ste pisali prevec in ne vidim kaj si napisal:D
<vatts> sj bi ! :> oblikovanje v PDF bi jst :D
<CrazyLemon> alyosha skrci.me/UbSi220811
<andrejz> ok, pol se strinjam da ima vatts čez tvorbo famoznega pdf al kako?
<CrazyLemon> vse pomembno..drugo je jibberish
<R33D3M33R> no, evo, napiši v povzetek
<vatts> najprej bi mogli prenovit wiki
<CrazyLemon> WIKIJA NE BO BILO
<vatts> da se pol večina sam copy-paste v pdf
<R33D3M33R> vatts napravi PDF različico FAQ
<vatts> <CrazyLemon> WIKIJA NE BO BILO
<vatts> CrazyLemon, <R33D3M33R> ker ko ubuntu crkne eni nimajo druge rešitve kot dostop preko mobilnega telefona
<vatts> ... WIKI MORA BIT !
<vatts> :D
<R33D3M33R> ja, samo govorimo o faq
<CrazyLemon> ne ne rabi bit...faq bo bil..wiki je history
<R33D3M33R> to pa ni enako kot wiki
<andrejz> kdo tu?
<R33D3M33R> iz wiki se lahko samo kak članek prenese na forum ali pa kam
<CrazyLemon> torej..dejmo zaključit počasi to debato..ker 1. ne vem več o čem se pogovarjamo
<CrazyLemon> 2. sem prekleto lačen
<vatts> CrazyLemon, FAQ = frequently asked questions = common questions = <CrazyLemon> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions       <<-- tole bi bilo kul met
<Pepelka> Common Questions - Community Ubuntu Documentation
<vatts> ,ti govoriš o stvari ki je še nimamo (teoretično)
<R33D3M33R> torej zapiši: vatts oblikuje PDF različico FAQ in common questions
<sasa84> evo meneee ;)
<R33D3M33R> you are late :P
<CrazyLemon> vatts kako ti je ime ?
<zdobersek> lol
<andrejz> ok gremo naprej, prav?
<zdobersek> prav.
<R33D3M33R> ja, se strinjam
<CrazyLemon> +1
<andrejz> torej glede PDF, vatts lahko ti pošljem datoteke ubuntu.si faq in navodila kako se ustvari html iz uradne dokuemntacije
<sasa84> R33D3M33R, res je...nujno delo na vrtu :)
<andrejz> ti pa lahko poskusiš uredit predlogo, da bo ustrezala uradni ubuntu temi
<andrejz> in potem iz html narediš pdf ter poflikaš kar manjka
<R33D3M33R> jap :)
<R33D3M33R> tako je
<R33D3M33R> nova spletna stran bo kmalu gor
<CrazyLemon> torej se strinjamo glede tega...lets moveeeeee on
 * andrejz ?
<andrejz> kdo tu?
<sasa84> jp
<andrejz> ne vem zakaj mi nič sporočil ne prikazuje
<CrazyLemon> andrejz ti si že tečn s tem kdo tu kdo tam :P
<sasa84> lol
<R33D3M33R> tako da boš imel design
<CrazyLemon> apt-get remove --purge empathy
<R33D3M33R> ja, gremo naprej
<R33D3M33R> jao ...
<CrazyLemon> jebenti ko pa  uporabljate neke multitaskingpurpose IM messengerje
<R33D3M33R> pidgin roxxx
<R33D3M33R> :)
<CrazyLemon> ja..čez pet minut pa boš ti "kdo tu?"
<CrazyLemon> :>
<R33D3M33R> že iz časov gaima je bil top
<R33D3M33R> hehe, lol :D
<vatts> CrazyLemon, zaradi mene si lahko nardim nov ubuntu.si account, uni je oreng ourdated =D
<vatts> outdated* :D
<CrazyLemon> vatts where?
<R33D3M33R> ne rabiš računa
<vatts> why not?
<nafisa> andrejz, dej inštaliri si xChat
<vatts> tisti k ga mam je outdated. FUŁ
<andrejz> ok dajmo zaključit to zgodbo pa it naprej počas, drgač bo sestanek do polnoči
<vatts> lahko pa drgači napišeš gor vatts
<andrejz> ma ta empathy ..
<vatts> <andrejz> torej glede PDF, vatts lahko ti pošljem datoteke ubuntu.si faq in navodila kako se ustvari html iz uradne dokuemntacije
<andrejz> jap, ti pošljem link
<vatts> <andrejz> ti pa lahko poskusiš uredit predlogo, da bo ustrezala uradni ubuntu temi
<vatts> <andrejz> in potem iz html narediš pdf ter poflikaš kar manjka
<vatts> super. :D
<R33D3M33R>  <R33D3M33R>: nova spletna stran bo kmalu gor
<R33D3M33R> tako da boš lahko imel predlogo
<andrejz> tukajle so osnovna navodila - vatts - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DocumentationTeam/Translation
<Pepelka> DocumentationTeam/Translation - Ubuntu Wiki
<andrejz> podrobna ti pošljem
<andrejz> ok gremo naprej
<vatts> ok brb
<andrejz> točka 2 prevajanje, prevajalski maraton
<vatts> HRANA !!
<andrejz> torej 3.9. bo UGJ (ubuntu global jam)
<andrejz> v sklopu tega bo prevajalski maraton (tako kot pol leta nazaj)
<andrejz> v Kiberpipi (LJ)
<andrejz> vsi, ki mate čas/voljo lepo vabljeni
<nafisa> andrejz, sam pozdravit vas bom pršla
<R33D3M33R> ali lahko nekaj vprašam glede prevajanja?
<andrejz> rec
<R33D3M33R> zanima me če še to posodablajte: https://wiki.lugos.si/slovenjenje:ubuntu:aktualno
<andrejz> ok, nafisa
<andrejz> ne, ker je preveč dela in se paketi dost spreminjajo
<R33D3M33R> ok
<R33D3M33R> samo da vem
<andrejz> kar je na prvih 3 straneh je najbolj pomembno
<R33D3M33R> mogoče bi to počistili in napisali to kar si zdaj napisal
<andrejz> potem maš pa še opise paketov, dokumentacijo gnome in kde
<andrejz> ok bom malo posodobil wiki (to lahko napišeš dražen)
<R33D3M33R> ja, no, to sedanjo vsebino bi lahko pobrisal, pa napisal to kar si zdaj napisal
<R33D3M33R> ker bo bolj uporabno
<andrejz> ok bom
<andrejz> no razmišljal sem,da bi poskusili še kaj drugega organizirati za UGJ (poleg prevajanja)
<andrejz> ala iskanje & poročanje hroščev, delo na spletni strani ali kaj podobnega ne preveč zahtevnega
<sasa84> to je kul
<sasa84> al pa narest kšno malo delavnico...povabt folk pa d se kao lohk ceu dan oglasjo, če jih kej matra
<andrejz> no obstaja kdo, ki bi to organiziral / vodil
<CrazyLemon> BigWhale ping
<sasa84> sej ta cajt pa mi lohk kej druzga delamo, če en bo nobenga
<andrejz> se pravi en odsek - ala poročanje hroščev in podobno
<andrejz> ja saj osnovni namen je bil, da bi prevajali :P
<andrejz> sasa84, prideš?
<sasa84> ej, veš d ne vem... jaz mam 5. izpit
<andrejz> pač rabil bi nekoga, k bi bil tam in to vodil
<andrejz> zdoberšek prideš na maraton
<andrejz> saj ni treba da ne vem kaj počenja
<CrazyLemon> ni ga
<andrejz> pač toliko da ve kako se buge reporta al pa kaj
<CrazyLemon> aja..je sam lenari
<andrejz> al pa da zna vprašanja odgovarjat (al pa zgooglat)
<CrazyLemon> torej..do UGJ bo Å¡e kak poseben sestanek
<CrazyLemon> only UGJ related..ali kaj podobnega
 * CrazyLemon je kr konkretno lačen
<andrejz> torej išče se koga, ki bi bil pripravljen kaj naredit v tej smeri
<andrejz> recimo CrazyLemon bi lahko nudil podporo za IRC
<andrejz> ja samo ta sestanek mora biti zelo zelo kmalu, konec tega tedna mogoče
<CrazyLemon> lih prav..dokler napišeš novico o tem
<CrazyLemon> :>
<andrejz> hja, ok. a drgač koga od tu zanima prevajanje (pa do zdaj še ni prevajal)?
<CrazyLemon> torej..andrejz ti si nov zapisnikar..ker js grem jest..
<andrejz> čak mal to pa ne velja
<vatts> torej kako kaže zdej
<vatts> jst oblikujem PDF, tekste dobim (od andrejz)
<CrazyLemon> seveda velja..če ste pa počasni
<vatts> dalje
<CrazyLemon> nič..brb
<vatts> CrazyLemon, joto prinesi kr pred tipkovnico, ti morš bit 300% časa ažuren!
<Grumpek> narete 15 min pavze za jest pa to :)
<vatts> in prisoten
<vatts> Grumpek, +1
<sasa84> lol
<vatts> (sam jst sm že požrl svoje :P)
<andrejz> počasni ja, jaz spodbujem, crazylemon pa zavlačuje na sred sestanka pa gre
<andrejz> :P
<vatts> andrejz, Zdej ga mamo, Å¡alabajzerja :D
<andrejz> No do izida 11.10 bo verjetno še kakšen prevajalski dogodek (poleg UGJ), če koga zanima (želi pomagati) naj me kaj pingne
<BigWhale> ja?
<R33D3M33R> haleluja :D
<andrejz> Bi ti vodil kakšno delavnico bug huntinga za morebitne sodelujoče na prevajalskem maratonu
<vatts> <CrazyLemon> BigWhale ping
<vatts> <BigWhale> ja?
<vatts> Ping response from BigWhale to CrazyLemon - PING-PONG time 332 seconds
<vatts> (čas je sicer zlagan ker nimam timestampov gor, ampak ni vrag da sem dosti falil :D)
<BigWhale> jah.. nisem skoz tle :>
<BigWhale> zdej sem mulce pretepal
<BigWhale> ... k so iz kleti usli
<zdobersek> happens.
<BigWhale> mnja
<andrejz> a to je "ja"?
<andrejz> BigWhale : "mnja" == "ja"?
<BigWhale> ne jest sa pravim mnja... na 'it happens'
<BigWhale> :>
<BigWhale> drugace pa lahko ja
<andrejz> ok a se lahko še tako zmenmo,da bomo imeli med maratonom še "support", če ima kdo težave z ubuntujem - pa če ne bo nobenga druzga bi ga teb naprtil pa mu ti poveš zakaj mu miška ne dela oziroma najdeš št. buga, ki opisuje zakaj ma črn zaslon, da bo vedel zakaj?
<BigWhale> ja, komot
<andrejz> verjetno se bosta ti dve skupini (bug fixing in težave) prekrivali
<andrejz> odlično
<vatts> torej BigWhale ima čez bugfixing + težave
<sasa84> kul :D
<andrejz> ja, saj lahko tud ti prideš vatts pa kaj poveš
<BigWhale> ne lih fixing ;>
<vatts> andrejz, nebo Å¡lo >-<
<andrejz> ne fixing poročanje
<vatts> ne uprašej zakaj ;D
<vatts> delam sprotno listo ka bo kdo delal
<vatts> tak da, čimveč prostovoljcev :D
<vatts> brb (d'oh)
<andrejz> no najprej moramo ene par ljudi nabrat, da ne bova samo BW pa jaz, vsi majo neke izpite al pa neke neumnosti
<andrejz> ok naslednja točka - offline dogodki
<andrejz> Poleg nekih irc zadev bi bili fajn tudi kakšni dogodki v 3D (in compiz ne šteje kot 3D :P)
<sasa84> compiz zdj itak vse unič :P
<zdobersek> WoW? Second Life? :)
<andrejz> ena od stvari, ki je časovno nezahtevna in bi lahko bila ok je "ubuntu hour"
<andrejz> to majo po svetu dost
<nafisa> second life mi ne dela :((
<zgaga> kak je kej z memory leaki. a so ze kej odpravl?
<andrejz> izvedba je enostavna > na določen dan se usedeš v priljubljen bar s kolegi z neko stvarjo k ma ubuntu/tuxa na seb in malo debatiraš
<andrejz> zgaga offtopic si
<andrejz> pa potem upaš, da kdo opazi pingvina na klobuku in te vpraša kaj pa je to in ti mu razložiš
<CrazyLemon> ko tko rečeš res zveni zelo enostavno!
<nafisa> kapo sm si jst zmisnla, andrejz
<andrejz> ene 2 uri tam sediš pa narediš ene 2 fotki z digitalcem za "dokaz"
<andrejz> potem gre pa to na wiki
<andrejz> no, seveda se to uro in kraj vnaprej objavi v koledarju /novicah da lahko tudi kdo namenoma pride in kaj vpraša (in ne le naključno)
<andrejz> ne zahteva veliko dela in komot mamo po 3,4 ubuntu urice na mesec
<BigWhale> andrejz: ubuntu hour bi lahk skombinirali s sestanki
<andrejz> npr LJ, MB(nafisa, bigwhale), koper (CrazyLemon, Alyosha)
<CrazyLemon> BigWhale +1
<nafisa> LJ bo mogu kdo drug čez met kmal
<andrejz> no pač lahko se tud dobi skup in še kakšno resno reče
<BigWhale> je pa tud res ja
<sasa84> postojna :P
<andrejz> no saj, saša84 greš z enim ubuntu kolegom v postojni na pijačo (prej se to najavi na wikiju, oblečeš ubuntu cunjo in je to že ubuntu urica)
<sasa84> kul :D
<CrazyLemon> in obvezno se slikaš!
<sasa84> ouje!
<CrazyLemon> pa ne zato ker bi te mi hotli gledat ampak da mamo dokaz :P
<nafisa> sasa84, ti se morš obvezno
<andrejz> ja obvezno se slikaš, da je dokaz
<BigWhale> na sliki mora bit ubuntu majica mokra
<nafisa> pa unga tuxa morš met čez joške
<andrejz> no to ni čist nujno, škodi pa tud ne :P
<sasa84> lol
<andrejz> kje bi te podatke o ubuntu uricah zbiral, CrazyLemon
<sasa84> dejte no... a bomo pršli na loco sam zarad cenzuriranih posnetkov?! :P
<andrejz> bi dal kar neposredno v AA al se kje drugje zbira?
<CrazyLemon> andrejz definiraj zbiral
<CrazyLemon> dokaze misliš?
<vatts> sasa84, ti sz postojne?
<sasa84> moglo bi bit...kao urnik, pa pol Å¡e kaj je blo
<andrejz> ja "dokaze"
<sasa84> vatts, bliz postojne...rakek :)
<CrazyLemon> na wiki pa se linka na AA potem :)
<andrejz> urnik bi pa na loco koledarju
<vatts> closer than i thougt!!! :D
<sasa84> pa ti?
<vatts> to je bližje LJ :D
<vatts> ujoj
<andrejz> pa na ubuntu.si koledarju (mimogrede integracija bi bla skupaj)
<vatts> :) spod snežnika skorej
<andrejz> R33D33M33R si tam?
<sasa84> vatts, bistrca?
<CrazyLemon> zakaj js ne morem urejat ubuntu.si koledarja? :S
<vatts> skorej :D
<andrejz> no evo, sasa84 pa vatts se lahko skup na pijači dobivata
<vatts> CrazyLemon, ker nimaš 3 čistih =D
<sasa84> no, jst mam 15 min do PO
<vatts> andrejz, o_O
<nafisa> a je kak koledar na google koledarjih?
<sasa84> :)
<vatts> jst pa skorej pol ure
<vatts> pa še vozniškega nimam >:(
<sasa84> vatts, midva mava lohk ubuntu urice v postojni...al pa pr mirandi :D
<andrejz> no pol se pa nekej na sred dobita :P
<vatts> in drugi mi vrjetno ne bo tel pelat. >:(
<sasa84> pr mirandi v selcah :P
<andrejz> ok a bi mel te ubuntu urice hkrati (na isti dan)
<nafisa> ma neeeeee
<CrazyLemon> a bomo mel debato o ubuntu uricah celo uro?
<BigWhale> andrejz, ce je le mozno, potem ja
<andrejz> al pustimo prosto po željah pijačkarjev?
<CrazyLemon> :)
<nafisa> pol jih spet nau
<BigWhale> jest predlagam, da se najavijo
<sasa84> prosto...kokr folku paše
<nafisa> pač se zmeni ...
<nafisa> napišeš, da se bo tam pa taKRAt to zgodlo ...
<BigWhale> in potem se loklaci dogovarjajo posebaj...
<nafisa> in to je to
<andrejz> recimo da se določi en teden, ne vem 2. teden v septembru recimo, potem se pa vsak odloči za svoj dan /uro/prostor
<sasa84> se ma urnik...pa reče npr. d se jaz in vatts dobiva v soboto ob petih v postojni v xy barčku in...
<andrejz> da se vse skupaj lahko najavi v novici
<sasa84> pismo... dejansko bomo mogl objavlat kdaj gremo na kofe :D
<andrejz> potem se pa tisti 3 lokalci, ki bodo 100% prišli zmenijo kdaj jim paše in se objavi novica par dni prej na ubuntu.si da še kdo pride
<andrejz> a bo tako ok?
<sasa84> jp jp
<vatts> sasa84, najdi si tudi rezervo xD
<sasa84> ok in kulči :D
<nafisa> ja, saj tko sm misnla
<sasa84> vatts, ok ;)
<nafisa> bo sasa84 po mene pršla pa bo mela rezervo :D
<andrejz> ok, dajmo napisat kontakte, ki bi mel ubntu urice v svoji bližini da jih vemo kontaktirat
<andrejz> kdo se javi?
<CrazyLemon> not me!
<nafisa> tn tn tn
<andrejz> sasa84, nafisa, andrejz, CrazyLemon, BigWhale, vatts
<andrejz> Å¡e kdo
<nafisa> lej, k me je uturil :_D
<andrejz> kadarkoli se lahko kdo doda/pozabi
<sasa84> hehe
<vatts> (in potem vse tiho je bilo!) - jst tudi ne, sm nezanesljiv in povrh tega verjetno Å¡e nevem kak bo zneslo z vso to septembersko pizdarijo! >_<
<andrejz> ne pozabi, odstrnai
<vatts> pa ne septembersko, pravzaprav celoletno -.-
<vatts> (pa pardon za izraze)
<andrejz> no, no, ni tako hudo vatts :P
<andrejz> saj ni tako, da boste MORALI biti tam
<vatts> andrejz, je bilo še hujše, ampak tudi lepše!
<vatts> :d
<BigWhale> nafisa, dobr da te je sam na ircu
<nafisa> ja, BigWhale ... maš prov
<nafisa> :D
<vatts> UBUNTU URICE
<vatts> urice bodo najavljene, na svoje dni (sasha84: "prosto...kokr folku paše", nafisa: "pač se zmeni..." bigwhale: "in potem se loklaci dogovarjajo posebaj...")
<vatts> <andrejz> sasa84, nafisa, andrejz, CrazyLemon, BigWhale, vatts
<vatts> to je v zapisniku (zaenkrat :D)
<CrazyLemon> ne ni
<vatts> ja je
<CrazyLemon> anyway..lets move on
<vatts> mam local :D
<nafisa> lol
<nafisa> a kr kopiraš?
<andrejz> CrazyLemon zakaj ne bi piva pil v kopru z ubuntu.si majco?
<vatts> andrejz, druga marča, ke drgač bo polnoč prej k bomo končali
<vatts> nafisa, almost ;)
<sasa84> pa sej je lohk tud en sam...ma ubuntu majčko al pa laptop...pa gre s frendom na drink...pa se lohk kdo ustav ;)
<CrazyLemon> andrejz ker ne pijem piva!
<andrejz> pol pa cedevito :)
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> leeeeets move on :)
<sasa84> enivej jst še nimam ubuntu majčke :(
<nafisa> ej, andrejz ... a je kaka nalepka s tuxom?
<vatts> CrazyLemon, cena pivo/cede je ista :D
<vatts> MOVE ON ! >:(
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ja..js tudi ne
<CrazyLemon> ampak sej kul
<vatts> nafisa, sprintej si na navaden papir pa si prilimaj čez cel laptop lid :D
<sasa84> .S
<andrejz> jaz je nimam nafisa
<CrazyLemon> baje čistilke v pipi uporabljajo ubuntu.si majice
<CrazyLemon> so kr koristne za brisat prah
<andrejz> lahko pa ubutnu.si majico dobiš
<andrejz> v pipi
<vatts> CrazyLemon, xD
<nafisa> navadn papir?
<vatts> nafisa, why not
<nafisa> fuj ... to pa nam limala na mojega kompeka
<vatts> sam ne z lepilom
<BigWhale> CrazyLemon, to so nesramne govorice
<andrejz> no gremo naprej
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, baje niso kul...k niso iz finga bombaža :P
<vatts> kak easy-to-remove selotejp ali pa izolir
<CrazyLemon> BigWhale js sm tko slišal!
<andrejz> pol Å¡e naprej pri dogodkih
<vatts> če ne maraš, PATAFIX IS ALWAYS THE BEST :D
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 aja? cheap shit..
<sasa84> mhm
<andrejz> BigWhale ti si se javil za 11.10 release party pred časom?
<sasa84> pismo folk...dejte mi 10 minut ;)
<sasa84> brb
 * sasa84 is away: I'm busy
<vatts> lagano. dejmo enmu besedo ki bo drugim jo dajal, ne en čez drugega govort
<andrejz> BigWhale ti si se javil za 11.10 release party pred časom?
<BigWhale> ja
<CrazyLemon> je to ja javil si se...al je to potrdilni ja da boš predaval za 11.10
<CrazyLemon> :D
<andrejz> kul, kva bo že zraven neko popoldne al kaj?
<CrazyLemon> organiziral*
<andrejz> organiziral
<andrejz> AFAIK
<BigWhale> rekel sem, da lahko predavam, ce ne bo nihce drug hotel, pa ce bi res radi, da predavam :)
<nafisa> a me kaj rabte pol ure? pod tuš bi šla ... pa da me naute spet v kaj potunkal
<vatts> nafisa, bom jst zagradu jezero, te naujo mogl :D
<andrejz> ok
<nafisa> hvala, vatts
<andrejz> gremo naprej
<nafisa> bbl
<andrejz> no drugi dogodki za katere bi lahko Å¡e kaj organiziral (poleg release partyev in global jamov) so:
<andrejz> Software freedom day
<andrejz> Document freedom day
<andrejz> SysAdminDay
<andrejz> European Day of Languages
<andrejz> Linux day
<andrejz> Svetovni dan prostovoljcev
<andrejz> Svetovni dan varne uporabe interneta
<CrazyLemon> zdej pa že pretiravaš :>
<andrejz> BI lahko
<vatts> 349 free days to go
<andrejz> poudarek je na BI
<vatts> če sm prav zračunal :)
<CrazyLemon> za varno uporabo interneta je že bilo enkrat..torej to bo verjetno si-cert al pa varninaspletu
<CrazyLemon> torej -1
<andrejz> no pač lahko se mi zraven pridružmo
<andrejz> z eno stojnico al pa kaj
<vatts> SysAdmin day more bit
<CrazyLemon> svetovni dan prostovoljcev bo verjetno rdeči križ organiziral kako predavanje
<andrejz> to je idealno - malo dela in dokaj velika vidljivost
<CrazyLemon> torej -1
<vatts> EU day of languages dobra ideja
<vatts> Linux day A MUST
<Grumpek> SysAdminDay... ka to nam brhke mladenke strezejo, ko lezimo v sencki s kokosom v roki ??
<vatts> ubuntu.si day? =D
<CrazyLemon> Grumpek neki takega
<vatts> Grumpek, nimamo friških kokosov pri nas
<vatts> lahko pa nam nafis@ streže :D
<CrazyLemon> samo da ne dobiš brhkih mladenk ampak kosmate 120kg fante
<CrazyLemon> :>
<CrazyLemon> 120kg+
<Grumpek> letos sem reseval bazo na ta dan... ce je to vizija SysAdminDaya pol hvala lepa.... ne nucam :)
<CrazyLemon> ampak bodo pa bli v mokrih majčkah!
<vatts> "težka" kategorija :D
<CrazyLemon> :)
<andrejz> a bi bil kdo pripravljen pri organizaciji kakšnega dogodka sodelovat ?
<vatts> andrejz, težka bo... zgleda =)
<andrejz> saj sem vedel , da bo tiho
<andrejz> naslednjič bom to vprašal, kadar bom hotel mir :)
<vatts> predlogov tisoče, prostovljca nobenga (including me)
<vatts> dobra ideja. :D
<andrejz> ma še kdo kakšno idejo/predlog glede dogodkov (kaj bi se dalo ogranizirat?)
<vatts> ubuntu.si day in linux day "a must"
<vatts> to more bit
<andrejz> in kaj naj bi se takrat dogajalo?
<vatts> toooo je pa že mal boljše uprašanje. :)
<sasa84> evo mene
<vatts> wb sasa84
<andrejz> no razmisli do drugič
<andrejz> in že smo pri (skoraj) zadnji točki promocija
<andrejz> in čas za sasa84
<sasa84> juhuuu, glih ujela ;)
<sasa84> torej dragi moji...
<sasa84> dnarja ni :D
<sasa84> za začetk bi bla najbolš taka promocija kt mamo za dogodke... te urice, dnevi pa d se to daje na net
<sasa84> magar mi k smo na fbju povabmo folk...
<andrejz> dnar lahko da lugos (dokler ga Å¡e ma)
<sasa84> lohk bi mel na ubuntu.si strani tud kšne donacije? :)
<vatts> a jih nima?
<andrejz> ne
<vatts> Oh dear.
<CrazyLemon> težko..če niti TRRja ne vemo
<CrazyLemon> kaj Å¡ele da bi meli dostop do TRRja
<vatts> kaj še čakaste
<andrejz> pa tud če bi jih imel ne vem koliko se bo nabralo
<sasa84> lohk se kšno majčko prodaja...al pa kr tko
<vatts> aja vidim ja da se je vse spremenilo
<vatts> pol folka od kake 3 let nazaj sploh ni tukej
<R33D3M33R> jah
<andrejz> bom jaz vprašal za tole z donacijami in TRR
<vatts> morda nekaj kar nas je tukej od takrat, jst, napsy, lowkey, kami,
<vatts> če sm koga pozabu nej se javi :D
<andrejz> vatts ni pomembno kdo je bil takrat, pomembno je kdo je zdaj in kdo bo zdaj kaj naredil
<sasa84> jaz vidm glavno stvar v tem, kjer se stvari promovirajo...
<CrazyLemon> 3 leta nazaj ni bilo nobenga na tem kanalu..vidiš kok veš vatts !!
<CrazyLemon> :>
<R33D3M33R> samo donacije se morajo potem porabiti za ok reči in ne za nek pofl
<sasa84> R33D3M33R, prevajalsko pivo :P
<vatts> CrazyLemon, v treh letih sm opazu da tukej sam idlam in da dejansko sem fural lajf na Archu
<CrazyLemon> R33D3M33R čevapi so recimo OK!
<vatts> do zdej. :D
<R33D3M33R> +2 :)
<sasa84> hihi
<R33D3M33R> pivo+čevapčiči
<R33D3M33R> :D
<sasa84> :D
<CrazyLemon> +6 (pack)!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<R33D3M33R> torej piknike
<vatts> https://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=308907655632
<vatts> :D
<Pepelka> Žur banda - Pivo in čevapi | Facebook
<R33D3M33R> ampak take na katere pride folk
<R33D3M33R> in ne 2 :P
<sasa84> hihi
<CrazyLemon> piknike na katere povabi donatorje ter bodoče donatorje
<CrazyLemon> kjer se jim prestavijo načrti etc.
<sasa84> mhm
<CrazyLemon> povabimo*
<vatts> CrazyLemon, in talamo zastonj čevape mimoidočim ter upamo na kej cvenka? :D
<sasa84> npr. k bo izzid 11.10...bi se lohk kej o tem razmišlal
<vatts> "street artist" stil življenja pač. :D
<sasa84> povabmo pač folk...od rač. novic do nadškofa stresa :P
<CrazyLemon> na..sam omenil smo pir..pa andreja ni več
<sasa84> sej vidš kaj piše...konekšn riset baj pir
<vatts> CrazyLemon, jeba. :D
<CrazyLemon> mhm
<vatts> <sasa84> sej vidš kaj piše...konekšn riset baj pir
<vatts> xD
<sasa84> ;)
<sasa84> veš kaj mejbi neb blo slabo...d bi se koga pod rač. novic nahecal, d magar napišejo člank o slov. ekipi ubuntu ;))
<R33D3M33R> ok, sestanka je konec tako da grem :P
<CrazyLemon> ole!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> pa damo sliko andrejza v kolesarkah, crazylemona v kopalkah...
<sasa84> :D
<CrazyLemon> nimam nobene slike v kopalkah
<CrazyLemon> FKK only :S
<vatts> XD
<sasa84> fkk?
<vatts> sasa84, nudistična plaža :D
<sasa84> dobr, jst sm hotla po slovensk prevest :P
 * sasa84 is back (gone 00:18:42)
<andrejz> se opravičujem
<sasa84> lol
<45PAAIM7Q> tokrat je bla moja krivda, Å¡tekar po pomot izklopil
<sasa84> 45PAAIM7Q, ja...ni blema :O
<CrazyLemon> 45PAAIM7Q ni panike..sestanek smo končali v tvoji odsotnosti!
<CrazyLemon> .<
<CrazyLemon> :>*
<sasa84> :D
<45PAAIM7Q> torej promocija je mišljena kot FB oglaševanje, ter usmerjena v zbiranje dnarja?
<sasa84> sej se že kej nrdi...sam folk ne ve...glavn je to, d bi čimveč folk avedl
<sasa84> kaj pa npr. moji sošolci vejo, d je ubuntu.si stran
<sasa84> če jih pa povabm prek fbja npr...bodo pa vsaj slišal, d kej tazga obstaja
<sasa84> dnar ni pa nikol minus... če ne druzga, je za pir pa čevape :P
<45PAAIM7Q> aha pa pikniki vidim, da so in
<sasa84> ouje! :P
<CrazyLemon> <CrazyLemon> piknike na katere povabi donatorje ter bodoče donatorje
<CrazyLemon> <CrazyLemon> kjer se jim prestavijo načrti etc.
<CrazyLemon> !
<sasa84> mhm
<45PAAIM7Q> ok, mogoče se lahko ta mesec naredi strategija vabljenja po FB in podobno
<45PAAIM7Q> pa so pikniki mogoče potem spomlad
<45PAAIM7Q> zdajle bo težko organizirat bi vsaj 1 mesec rabil da bi ljudi skup zbobnal, bo že jesen
<45PAAIM7Q> pa dež pa te fore
<sasa84> sasa84> veš kaj mejbi neb blo slabo...d bi se koga pod rač. novic nahecal, d magar napišejo člank o slov. ekipi ubuntu ;))
<sasa84> <sasa84> pa damo sliko andrejza v kolesarkah, crazylemona v kopalkah...
<45PAAIM7Q> če kdo koga pozna, sem absolutno za
<45PAAIM7Q> al pa tud če ne ;)
<45PAAIM7Q> torej lansiranje PR člankov medijem al kako
<sasa84> 45... ma sam če maš hude slikce :P
<CrazyLemon> lahk pišemo na Jano da ima saša razmerje z mladim fantom
<CrazyLemon> oz...kaj so tiste trač revije
<sasa84> buahahahahaha!!!!
<nafisa> madona, andrejz, ker nick
<CrazyLemon> pa se Å¡e omeni ubuntu.si zravn
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, +1 :D
<45PAAIM7Q> lol@Jana
<sasa84> haha
<CrazyLemon> kul ideja je!
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, a niso ti cajtngi zdej crknli? :)
<vatts> <45PAAIM7Q> tokrat je bla moja krivda, Å¡tekar po pomot izklopil
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 trač nikol ne crkne
<vatts> FAIL.
<45PAAIM7Q> še ena ideja: bolj pogosto pisanje novic na ubuntu.si/blogu o dogajanju v skupnosti  (predpostavljamo da bo v prihodnosti več dogajanja)
<nafisa> ja ... zame pa ... da mam razmerje z nadškofom
<nafisa> pa je
<sasa84> ooo, upam d z mb...lj ne damo!
<sasa84> LOL
<45PAAIM7Q> kaj te nadškofe skoz v drek vlečete? :p
<sasa84> hihihihi
<nafisa> stres je moj
<sasa84> ej!
<vatts> 45PAAIM7Q, XD
<nafisa> jst sem včas pr njemu ministrirala
<45PAAIM7Q> ok smo offtopic
<sasa84> jaz sem ga prva mela!
<vatts> nafisa, tvoj problem :D
<45PAAIM7Q> še kakšna ideja za promocijo, sasa84, nafisa?
<nafisa> nisi ga prva mela ...
<vatts> FAJT FAJT FAJT FAJT ok zdej pa nehite, smo off
<nafisa> on je bil Å¡e v celju, ko sem jst ministrirala :PPPPPP
<nafisa> -.-
<nafisa> promocijo?
<45PAAIM7Q> ja točka je promocija
<sasa84> 45... k bo izzdi 11.10, d se tud koga tko povab..... pač kšne te rač. revije, kšn cajtng, kšnga šefa od kšne firme...
<45PAAIM7Q> dnevni red pa to
<nafisa> joj, sem vidla, da osnovnošolskim fantom tega ne morš promovirat
<nafisa> lahko pa puncam :D
<45PAAIM7Q> ok dobra ideja saša
<45PAAIM7Q> ura je dost
<45PAAIM7Q> točka razno
<CrazyLemon> Revijo Monitor bi lahko povabli
<nafisa> ja, monitor ne bi blo slabo
<CrazyLemon> smo že debatiral prek twitterja..mogoče jih bo zanimal
<sasa84> ne vem... d se tak folk povab, k maš lohk od njega tud koristi al pa d bi uporablu ubuntu itd
<nafisa> pa na računalniške novice loh damo?
<45PAAIM7Q> no moje mnenje o računalniških novicah ni najboljše, ampak ok
<nafisa> saj vseen
<nafisa> lahko se jim omeni
<sasa84> 45... mi tud ne maramo tvojga nicka, pa kaj pol! :P
<45PAAIM7Q> fovš ste mi
<nafisa> loooool, sasa84
<45PAAIM7Q> Å¡e kaj glede promocije
<45PAAIM7Q> če ne gremo na razno
<sasa84> to je to za ta dnar
<vatts> sasa84, a nimaš TABULATOR tipke? :D
<nafisa> jst mam promocijo polno
<CrazyLemon> pejmo na razno no
<sasa84> vatts, jo je Å¡koda :P
<nafisa> ja, raznooooooooo
<vatts> BEMMU! komar me je glihkar užrl >_<
<45PAAIM7Q> ok razno
<sasa84> R A Z N O
<nafisa> ja, pa hit, da loh gremo sexat
<vatts> <razno>
<CrazyLemon> torej..ma kdo kako pripombo al končamo?
<CrazyLemon> :D
<45PAAIM7Q> ima kdo Å¡e kaj za pripomnit?
<45PAAIM7Q> ok potem pa samo datum za naslednji sestanek?
<vatts> </razno>
<nafisa> looooooool
<sasa84> lol
<vatts> </sestanek></body></html>
<45PAAIM7Q> 25.8. bo najbrž special edition sestanek za UGJ
<nafisa> vatts, ti s faca
<vatts> </noč> :D
<CrazyLemon> 45PAAIM7Q to boš že omenu v novici
<vatts> a jih znam stresat a xD
<45PAAIM7Q> jap
<sasa84> čist car :P
<45PAAIM7Q> za "redni" sestanek sprašujem
<nafisa> a v html-ju zapisnik delaš?
<CrazyLemon> na UGJ se zmeniš za redni sestanek
<CrazyLemon> zmenimo*
<45PAAIM7Q> ok dogovorjeno
<nafisa> UGJ?
<sasa84> kulčika ;)
<sasa84> ubuntu hlobal jam
<45PAAIM7Q> hvala za sestanek, lepo se mejte pa naredte kaj lepega za ubuntu do naslednjega :)
<nafisa> aja
<sasa84> global*
<nafisa> global ham
<sasa84> 45PAAIM7Q, adijo...sej jutr boš mel pa že lepši nick :P
<vatts> nafisa, ne bit radioamater če nisi! :D
<45PAAIM7Q> itak
<45PAAIM7Q> lp
<vatts> čau andrejos
<CrazyLemon> http://skrci.me/UbSi220811
<vatts> andrejaš, borut andrejaš :D
<CrazyLemon> če koga zanima zapisnik
<nafisa> vatts, kdaj sem pa rekla, da sem radioamater? hmmmmmm
<vatts> HAM
<vatts> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amateur_radio
<vatts> :D
<nafisa> ja ... al napišem raj bacon?
<Pepelka> Amateur radio - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<vatts> pa d-d-d ("itak")
<vatts> :D
<vatts> JAZ
<vatts> bom OKNO TUKAJ NOT
<vatts> ZAÅ RAUFAL
<vatts> ZADIHTAL
<vatts> ZALIMAL Z SILIKONOM
<vatts> in Å¡e in Å¡e
<vatts> PA TUDI ČE SE SKUHAM
<vatts> zdej pa enih 259742958e32 komarjev, mušic, muh, itd
<vatts> -.-
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL
<nafisa> Prisotni: Andrej Ž., Andrej M., Dražen M., Žan D., Saša, Mojca  O., David K., vatts,
<nafisa> haha
<vatts> \o/
<vatts>  |
<vatts>  |\
<nafisa> vatts, dej povej, ku ti je ime, no
 * CrazyLemon pozabu priimek od saše :S
<vatts> nerabiš vedet. :D
<nafisa> greh
<vatts> še to kr veste je preveč :P
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ...sram te bilo!
<CrazyLemon> B.!
<CrazyLemon> točno
<sasa84> če mate vsi sam začetnce priimka...pol pa B napiš :P
<nafisa> zmago batina je manku
<nafisa> to morš not dodat
<sasa84> Pošljemo anonimni mail na Jano, da ima Saša razmerje z mladim fantom ter omenimo  ubuntu.si kot vir.
<vatts> joj
<sasa84> hahahahahahaha
<CrazyLemon> a je tako bolše????????????
<vatts> moja točka sam ena vrstica =)
<CrazyLemon> ;)
<vatts> sasa84, LOL.
<nafisa> kedu je žan?
<vatts> aja a to je CrazyLemon ušpiču :D
<nafisa> glaseka je pobral :O
<vatts> in CrazyLemon lepo si hodi v kurac >:(
<vatts> če boš še tako sitnaril boš ti PDF delal
<CrazyLemon> :>
<nafisa> vatts, :OOOOOOOOO
<vatts> zdej pa
<vatts> your call
<vatts> o delam jaz pa mi daj mira
<vatts> o me ne vidiš več tu in delaš sam
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ne kenslej članov no :P
<CrazyLemon> kaj kenslam člane?
<CrazyLemon> kako
<nafisa> Promocija za dogodke - FB oglaševanje, zbiranje donacij. Pikniki spomladi.
<nafisa> Pošljemo anonimni mail na Jano, da ima Saša razmerje z mladim fantom ter omenimo  ubuntu.si kot vir.
<nafisa> Za release party se pošlje povabila npr. Monitorju (twitter), R-N.com etc.
<nafisa> to si dejansko not dal?
<sasa84> ja! LOL
<CrazyLemon> jah..promocija ane
<sasa84> sej men je všeč... je vidt d delamo na tem :P
<nafisa> mislim ... uno sredinsko, no
<nafisa> CrazyLemon, popravek ... zadnji stavek ...
<nafisa> 3.9.2011
<sasa84> nafisa, sej murko tud kliče kje bo pil kofe, d ga slikajo... zkaj pa se neb še mi promoviral
<nafisa> haha
<nafisa> a napišem, da bo zloglasna usn mela promocijsko kavico?
<nafisa> madona, se jih bo naklatlo :D
<sasa84> nafisa, zate bomo rekl, d nimaš ubuntu majčke...ampak usnjeno odpravo :P
<nafisa> ko bi jo le mela
<nafisa> majce pa tud nimam, maš prav
<nafisa> JST HOČEM MET NALEPKE
<sasa84> pol boš pa brez majčke
<nafisa> ZA NA TELEFON
<nafisa> PA ZA NA KOMP
<nafisa> tko :))
<sasa84> jst tud :(
<CrazyLemon> GUD NAJT
<nafisa> nočko, CrazyLemon
<sasa84> nočkula ;)
<sasa84> jst sm lačna!!!
<nafisa> pejd jest
<nafisa> jst sem ob pol 8ih jedla pico
<nafisa> sem jo pekla
<sasa84> uf...njamsika
<nafisa> foter vprašal, kje sem se naučila testo delat :D on ga očitno ne zna :D haha
<nafisa> mam problem ...
<nafisa> ko avi file od kamere gledam ... predvaja 3 sekunde ... pol pa kaže samo sliko na tretji sekundi, skala pa zvok pa gresta naprej
<sasa84> nafisa, boš dala recept?
<nafisa> jebote siol
<nafisa> saj čist navadn ... kocko kvasa daš v 2 deci mlačne vode pa 2 žlički sladkorja noter ... zmešaš ... pol pa maš za 2 velika pladnja pice ... 3/4 kg moke, 3 ščepca soli ... 5 žlic olja ... uliješ kvas, ko se že kvasovke mal razpasejo ... premestiš ... pustiš uro pa pol, da vzhaja ... to je to
<nafisa> 2 ščepca*****
<sasa84> kvas od fale al žita? kolk gramski?
<nafisa> una mala kocka
<nafisa> kolk je
<nafisa> 25 ??
<sasa84> ok
<sasa84> ja ja
<nafisa> sam kvasovkam je treba dat papat
<sasa84> mogoče bi pa jutr to nrdila
<sasa84> jaz grem papcat :P
<nafisa> dober tek
<sasa84> ej...kolk cajta pa pečeš pa na kolk?
<sasa84> daš na ene 180 pa d je zlato zapečen?
<nafisa> ja
<nafisa> pa če daš jajc gor ...
<nafisa> na začetku tega pol 200
<sasa84> ga daš na konc ;9
<nafisa> da fajn zakrkne
<sasa84> mhm
<nafisa> takrat prbiješ mal, no
<sasa84> Å¡tekam
<sasa84> :)
<nafisa> pico je izi delat
<nafisa> sam ne smeš bit moj brat
<nafisa> pa testo delat z vročo vodo :D
<Grega> a take kuharske nasvete mamo danes..
<nafisa> haha, Grega ... to pa ni pečenje piščančjih medaljonov
<Grega> to pa ne to
<nafisa> sasa84, ko poješ ... se prideš stiskat k men?
<nafisa> dej, sasa84 ,... za cel rakek boš hrane pojedla
<sasa84> hej nafisa :)
<BigWhale> *burp*
<sasa84> bigi, ne rigej in public
<BigWhale> men ni nerodn
<BigWhale> ce je pa teb, se pa stran obrn :P
<nafisa> pujsek, veliki modri kitek
<nafisa> kaj zdej, sasa84  .... prideš se stiskat al ne?
<nafisa> sem gledala room in rome
<nafisa> ql film
<nafisa> jst bi tud z uno Å¡la
<nafisa> 4ever
<nafisa> aja, se že z bigijem stiskaš
<nafisa> tud prov
<BigWhale> kwa kwa?
<nafisa> žaba
<BigWhale> mam vsaj dolg jezik
<BigWhale> ;>
<nafisa> še vseen me ne dosežeš
<BigWhale> na zalost
<nafisa> mam maline na jo****h ;)
<BigWhale> al pa na sreco
<BigWhale> res?
<BigWhale> pics or it didn't happen! :P
<nafisa> čak mal ... pol morm še telefon uzet pa luč pržgat
<nafisa> ne smem luči užgat
<BigWhale> sej mas flash no
<nafisa> nimam na telefonu
<BigWhale> jah luc przgi al neki nevem zakwa ne smes? a se bodo mamca zbudili? :))
<nafisa> ja, točn tko
<nafisa> pr tastarih sem
<BigWhale> smola
<BigWhale> :))
<nafisa> evola
<nafisa> BigWhale, je ok?
<nafisa> :D
<BigWhale> ja
<BigWhale> :P
<nafisa> na, je odpru fotko pa ga je odneslo
<nafisa> sasa84, ti je verjetno nočš vodet :D
<nafisa> wb, BigWhale
<BigWhale> crashnil sem Xorg
<nafisa> ajej
<sasa84> nafisa, pošl a ne :P
<sasa84> evo, zdj me pa nafisa ne šmira veš :P
<sasa84> več
#ubuntu-si 2011-08-23
<nafisa> sem bigija na privat Å¡mirala ... jebatga
<nafisa> ker prevod :D
<nafisa> janez, mrtev je :D
<Hekos> He's dead, Jim.
<Hekos> :3
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1195-1: WebKit vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1195-1/
<CrazyLemon> Thank you for your interest in the HP TouchPad
<CrazyLemon> Due to the significant price reduction, we experienced overwhelming demand for the product and are temporarily out of inventory.
<napsy> lp
<nafisa> lp
<bajdec> živjož
<bajdec> -ž
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] daddy1: Problem prikaz okna  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5087/new/posts/
<bajdec> ve kdo zakaj v normalnem ubuntuju ne morem spremenit teme?
<bajdec> rob okna se spremeni, pult in okno in ikone pa so iste
<miha> nekatere teme sam rob okna nastavjo?!
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] daark018: Problem prikaz okna  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5087/new/posts/
<bajdec> @miha, vse teme sam rob spremenijo
<pitko_> dan to dela :D?
<CrazyLemon> nope
<CrazyLemon> :)
<pitko_> heheh
<pitko_> :)
<pitko_> nikol nism uporablu Å¡e tega :D
<ans> 32:21 We  gave the Scriptures to Stallman  (never doubt that you  will meet him) and made  it a guide  for Israelites.  And  when they grew steadfast  and firmly believed  in Our  revelations, We  appointed leaders  from among  them  who gave guidance at Our bidding.  On the Day of Resurrection your EMACS will resolve for them their differences.
<ans> dan
<CrazyLemon> a je to nova zaveza? :>
<ans> tako nekako :P
<ans> GNNZ
<ans> GNNZ ni nova zaveza
<napsy> um
<napsy> uceri je bil sestanek?
<CrazyLemon> napsy jp
<napsy> ka pa ste se zmenl?
<CrazyLemon> skrci.me/UbSi220811
<napsy> tnx
<CrazyLemon> np
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Problem prikaz okna  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5087/new/posts/
<bogdanov> oo
<bogdanov> aj kdo kle
<CrazyLemon> sam mami pa oči..sestrice ni doma ...bratc pa je peljal enga fantka v sobo
<bogdanov> root@mail:~# mail
<bogdanov> -bash: mail: command not found
<bogdanov> lol
<bogdanov> nemorm poslt
<CrazyLemon> a maš mailx gor? al kaj je že un paket
<CrazyLemon> pa pejt vn iz roota jebela cesta
<CrazyLemon> :)
<nafisa> CrazyLemon ... a ti se sam s sabo pogovarjas? :P
<CrazyLemon> nafisa seveda..ti si mi zgled ;)
<nafisa> super!
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> ma nism nalozu ce mam pr drugih pa je isto
<nafisa> bogdanov :*
<bogdanov> nafisa :*
<nafisa> hihi
<nafisa> daj daj porini ze 1x, ti neroden konj :D haha
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> fora je
<bogdanov> da notr posto dobim
<bogdanov> vn pa ne
<bogdanov> zdj sm jim nastimov tacs
<bogdanov> da uporablajo od siola odhajajoci pop
<bogdanov> sam klele k prek roota
<bogdanov> posilam
<bogdanov> mi funkcjonira
<bogdanov> use
<bogdanov> prek userja
<bogdanov> a sploh negre poslt
<bogdanov> u rootu je sendmail komanda u userju ni :)
<nafisa> a se je ne da nastavit?
<bogdanov> kva
<nafisa> ja, komando :)
<nafisa> naslednja postaja: rimske toplice
<nafisa> napsy je sel v rimskih dol :D
<bajdec> :)
<nafisa> zgaga je back :D
<nafisa> bemu sunac ... zasavle!
<nafisa> zasavje*
<zgaga> se kdo spozna na niti?
<napsy> ka te zanima?
<zgaga> zakaj moram zakleniti shared variable, oz. variable, ki je definirana zunaj niti?
<napsy> ker lahko kdo drug spremeni njeno vrednost
<napsy> in pol ti bo en objekt predstavljal ve razlicni informaciji ce ne zascitis
<napsy> dve*
<zgaga> se pravi, da kadar znotraj niti zaklenem variable, potem program zunaj niti ne more vplivati na njeno vrednost
<zgaga> tudi ce jo poskusa nastaviti
<napsy> ne mora vplivatti ce prav tako zeli zaklenit variable
<napsy> brez tega se vedno lahko spreminja vsebino
<napsy> se pravi za vse deljene resourse mors zaklepat
<napsy> thread1 in thread1 morata oba dva poskusat zaklenit variable ... enmu uspe, enmu pa ne in bo zaradi tega cakal
<zgaga> se pravi program, ki tece zunaj ustvarjene niti bo cakal in ne preskocil nastavljanje
<napsy> ce recimo sam thread1 zaklene variable in thread2 kar spreminja vrednost brez da bi zaklenil se vedno lahko pride do napak
<napsy> tako
<napsy> ... samo takrat kadar bo on pravtako poskusal zaklenit
<napsy> drugace ne .. oz to ni carovnija da bo thread2 avtomatsko vedel da se nekdo drug uporablja ta variable
<napsy> mors mo to ti povedat
<napsy> mu*
<zgaga> se pravi pri obeh threadih zaklenem za normalno delovanje in cakanje
<napsy> jup
<napsy> pol je sam tekma kdo prej dobi dostop
<bogdanov> a kdo kej pozna
<bogdanov> postfix
<bogdanov> ?
<miha> zgaga: če gre za več spremenljivk, pr obeh zaklepaj v istem vrstnem redu! :) http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Deadlock
<Pepelka> Deadlock - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<miha> pr obeh thredih
<miha> da ni tak da thread 1 drži eno stvar, thread 2 pa drugo, pa čakata da dobita kar manjka.. za vedno
<bogdanov> em maile dobivam nemorm pa poslt a kdo ve kvaj fora? :D
<krusi> ja, en thread nej bo zenska en pa moski...cene mas deadlock :D
<krusi> zablokirana mas vrata? :)
<krusi> telnet mail.server.com 25
<bogdanov> nimam
<krusi> error log would help... :)
<bogdanov> Aug 23 15:02:55 ns1 postfix/smtpd[11587]: NOQUEUE: reject: RCPT from 89-212-234-59.dynamic.t-2.net[89.212.234.59]: 554 5.7.1 <bogdanov@gmail.com>: Relay access denied; from=<bogdanov@energogroup.si> to=<bogdanov@gmail.com> proto=ESMTP helo=<[89.212.234.59]>
<bogdanov> i :)
<krusi> a mas auth nastiman za outgoing?
<miha> to pomeni, da nimas tega IPja kot 'svojega' (pa brez user/pass) ? :)
<miha> če ne bi blo tega, bi vsak lahk ta mail server uporablu za spam, tko da je že vredu to
<zdobersek> http://24ur.com/novice/slovenija/policija-bo-prehitre-voznike-lovila-tudi-z-nadvozov.html
<Pepelka> Policija bo prehitre voznike lovila tudi z nadvozov - 24ur.com
<zdobersek> banda!
<krusi> ce pa hocjo dnar :D
<zdobersek> danes se peljal cez nadvoz, ko so slikal dol na avtocesto
<krusi> na avtocesto? majku jim :)
<zdobersek> vsaj vroc jim bo :)
<bogdanov> krusi kako na auto kje pogledam miha kva da nardim
<bogdanov> http://www.postfix.org/SASL_README.html
<Pepelka> Postfix SASL Howto
<krusi> http://serverfault.com/questions/42519/how-to-correct-postfix-relay-access-denied-problem
<Pepelka> linux - How to Correct Postfix &#39;Relay Access Denied&#39; Problem? - Server Fault
<krusi> neka razlaga prblizn dobra :)
<bogdanov> hja
<bogdanov> :)
<bogdanov> bled in bohin sm
<krusi> a mas sasl auth vklopljen?
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1196-1: eCryptfs vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1196-1/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] daddy1: Problem prikaz okna  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5087/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] daark018: Ubuntu prenosnik do 500€  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5088/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] strauski: Ubuntu prenosnik do 500€  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5088/new/posts/
<bogdanov> fora je daje zaprt treba je nastavt mynetworks
<miha> bogdanov: da
<miha> bogdanov: pozabu kak ime temu, zato ti nism prej tega Å¡e napisu :)
<miha> < miha> to pomeni, da nimas tega IPja kot 'svojega'
<bogdanov> miha
<bogdanov> krusi mij mau helpu
<bogdanov> zdj u squirremailu
<bogdanov> dela posilanje
<bogdanov> u thunderbirdu pa ne
<bogdanov> http://pastebin.com/7uA6WdHL
<Pepelka> # See /usr/share/postfix/main.cf.dist for a commented, more complete version     - Pastebin.com
<bogdanov> evo conf
<CrazyLemon> http://static.uhpinions.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/08/FakePregnancyTest.png
<CrazyLemon> lol @ #1 komentar
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Ubuntu prenosnik do 500€  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5088/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> http://omgdroid.com/2011/08/23/gingerbread-on-the-hp-touchpad-yes-indeed/
<CrazyLemon> bah!
<Pepelka> Gingerbread on the HP Touchpad? Yes Indeed! | OMGDroid
<CrazyLemon> want it :)
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] daark018: Ubuntu prenosnik do 500€  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5088/new/posts/
<Sky[x]> lp
<andrejz> pl
<zdobersek1> launchpad?
<andrejz> ?
<Grumpek> hellou :)
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Ubuntu prenosnik do 500€  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5088/new/posts/
<miha_> http://news.cnet.com/8301-27080_3-20096136-245/facebook-finally-giving-users-more-privacy-control/
<Pepelka> Facebook finally giving users more privacy control | InSecurity Complex - CNET News
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Berny28: Ubuntu prenosnik do 500€  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5088/new/posts/
<miha_> http://www.theonion.com/articles/report-male-hair-loss-7-times-more-painful-than-ch,21194/
<Pepelka> Report: Male Hair Loss 7 Times More Painful Than Childbirth | The Onion - America's Finest News Source
<Grega> to! pasjanso sem koncal!
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] daark018: Ubuntu prenosnik do 500€  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5088/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Prevajalski maraton, 3.9.  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5089/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> car!
<zdobersek> He, Legend
<CrazyLemon> prasc!
<CrazyLemon> je Å¡el
<Grega> http://nooooooooooooooo.com/
<Pepelka> Instant No Button! Star Wars funnies FTW!
<tr43nd> lp
<nafisa> waw, povabljena sem na jadranje
<nafisa> tok tok
<tr43nd> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lRcQZ2tnWeg&feature=related
<Pepelka> Hey You      - YouTube
<nafisa> me?
<nafisa> a ni to tale psihadelična muska?
<tr43nd> mrbit
<tr43nd> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nVxnNNGjubg
<Pepelka> PINK FLOYD  "Coming Back To Life" (1994)      - YouTube
<nafisa> mrbit
<nafisa> ker odgovor :D
<tr43nd> mh
<tr43nd> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H2lbiS1fris
<Pepelka> Numb U2      - YouTube
<nafisa> kdaj prišel bo zate spet ta dan, naj te upanje ne zapusti ... le zaspi, ko jutro te zbudi ... to bo ljubezni daaaaaaaaan
<tr43nd> lep song,
<tr43nd> sam nekak nima glih neke veze z realnostjo
<nafisa> ah, dej ... s kero si ti poročen?
<nafisa> nisi nikol bil zaljubljen do ušes?
<tr43nd> 2x ozenjen
<tr43nd> 3x locen
<nafisa> 3x ločen?
<nafisa> ok, nč ne štekam
<nafisa> a 1x si bil ločen od maminih jošk?
<tr43nd> se ne spomnem, ti ?
<nafisa> http://youtu.be/Yq6lQqeY09g
<Pepelka> Hajdi-Tvoj pogled muči me      - YouTube
<nafisa> se prideš ločit še od mene? ;)
<tr43nd> z
<tr43nd> druzitev z nekaterimi sploh nima smisla
<nafisa> in najina tud nima, ne?
<nafisa> ;)
<tr43nd> :(|
<nafisa> kaj si žalosten?
<nafisa> bom tud jst žalostna :(
<tr43nd> ../
<nafisa> ???
<nafisa> evo ... na kupidu sem jih že 40 dobla v ubuntu slo
#ubuntu-si 2011-08-24
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] mat3j: Slongleščina  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5090/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Slongleščina  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5090/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Slongleščina  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5090/new/posts/
<teardrop> lo
<napsy> lp
<CrazyLemon> ehlo
<nafisa> lej to ... CrazyLemon je bil pa zgodi pokonc
<CrazyLemon> kwa te matra baba?!?!?
<nafisa> mene? kopalnca se mi zapira ... morm vdirat noter :D
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ping!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek pong!
<yang> a je kdo od vas na oftc
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: je stran online ze?
<miha>  http://www.zdnet.com/blog/igeneration/ten-years-since-windows-xp-hit-manufacturing/12465
<Pepelka> Ten years since Windows XP hit manufacturing | ZDNet
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] daddy1: Problem prikaz okna  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5087/new/posts/
<zdobersek> ffs
<zdobersek> kterga leta je prvi ubuntu prisel ven?
<zdobersek> 06?
<miha> Ubuntu's first release was on 20 October 2004. Since then, Canonical has released new versions of Ubuntu every six months http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_%28operating_system%29
<Pepelka> Ubuntu (operating system) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<zdobersek> ok, skor 7 let.
<zdobersek> pomisl, da bi bil se vedno na 04.10
<miha> sm bil na linuxu že precej prej.. sam šele z gentoo in ubuntu sm skor vedno na linuxu
<miha> prej sm se mal igral
<miha> sam ni blo preveč uporabno zame, tud nism znal kej velik
<miha> ta je bil moj prvi linux !g yggdrasil linux
<Pepelka> Yggdrasil Linux/GNU/X - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yggdrasil_Linux/GNU/X
<zdobersek> bolj sem na to cilu, da je ~35% PCjev se vedno na XPjih
<zdobersek> 10 let starem sistemu
<miha> men se zdi xp idealn windows.. lepo laufa v virtualbox
<miha> varno za 2x firewallom (router, virtualbox)
<miha> :D
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ja? :)
<CrazyLemon> že nekaj dni
<zdobersek> link? :)
<CrazyLemon> a nisi bil na sestanku? :)
<zdobersek> sem bil :)
<CrazyLemon> ta koledar Å¡e ni v bzr-ju
<pehape> lp
<pehape> kir je kak dober PHP forum (mednarodni)?
<Grega> nasledn ubuntu je 11.10?
<CrazyLemon> ja
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek kle ?
<zdobersek> jop.
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ^
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek torej..na crabdanceu sm zrihtal tist koledar
<CrazyLemon> kaj se zdej zgodi ob update-u ?
<CrazyLemon> a se tist prepiše..al se uveljavijo sam spremembe ?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon, updateu cesa? koledarja? kaj se prepise? kam? (si se z mano kej menu glede koledarja?)
<zdobersek> pac, prvic gledam.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek branch update/pull
<CrazyLemon> whatever pač
<zdobersek> aaaa
<zdobersek> kar je pomembnega, moras dat v index (bzr add)
<zdobersek> potem pa lahk pushas v stransko vejo al pa v glavno
<CrazyLemon> đizs krajst kere komplikacije...sej je sam koledar! :D
<zdobersek> lohk pa diff vrzes na paste!
<zdobersek> jst pa glih po pluginu ruzim.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek torej če želim updejtat branch
<CrazyLemon> bzr pull ?
<zdobersek> ja.
<CrazyLemon> All changes applied successfully.
<CrazyLemon> Now on revision 14.
<CrazyLemon> to je to?
<zdobersek> ja, up-to-date.
<CrazyLemon> em..ne bi ravno reku up to date
<CrazyLemon> zakaj za vraga je na crabdance ubuntu tema
<CrazyLemon> kle je pa ni :)
<zdobersek> kje?
<zdobersek> na forumu?
<zdobersek> al WP?
<CrazyLemon> wp
<zdobersek> aktivirat je treba ;)
<zdobersek> pa za forum isto, semizdi
<CrazyLemon> torej..vse je potrebno narest
<CrazyLemon> kot na testnemu
<CrazyLemon> in kle potem se js sprašujem
<CrazyLemon> ZAKAJ ZA VRAGA RABIMO ŽE VCS? :)
<zdobersek> zato, ker smo kul?
<zdobersek> al pa ce bo tvoj koledarcek kej sral, da mu sprasimo rit.
<CrazyLemon> so not kul..ker kle spet moram vse delat
<CrazyLemon> kar je na testnem že narejeno
<CrazyLemon> OH THE AGONY!
<zdobersek> to je na bazo vezan.
<zdobersek> lahk bi mel v drevesu confige, ki bi kazal na bazo, k jo uporablja testni pejđ
<zdobersek> sam je bil andrej proti, se pa tud men to zdi pravilno.
<CrazyLemon> ja..in tako bo mel vsak svojo različico strani al kako :)
<zdobersek> jah, tko pac je.
<zdobersek> vsak razvije stvar pri seb, potem se to da na testni streznik, kjer se ... stestira.
<CrazyLemon> a ima zdej sploh smisla pushat koledar glede na to da je že na testnem
<CrazyLemon> in glede na to da ne bo pri vas vidna sprememba
<zdobersek> ja.
<zdobersek> ker ce gre streznik v maloro in se recimo spet sesuje disk, bos rabu se vse enkrat delat.
<zdobersek> tko pa se sam poisce nov streznik pa da vse gor ... jovo na novo.
<CrazyLemon> čemu pa..če pa bzr diff ne pokaže niti ene spremembe povezane s koledarjem :)
<CrazyLemon> torej..useless
<zdobersek> bzr status
<zdobersek> kaj to vrze ven?
<CrazyLemon> bzr status
<CrazyLemon> removed:
<CrazyLemon>   www/wordpress/wp-config-sample.php
<CrazyLemon> unknown:
<CrazyLemon>   www/wordpress/wp-content/plugins/google-calendar-events/
<zdobersek> bzr add www/wordpress/wp-content/plugins/google-calendar-events/
<zdobersek> wp-config-sample.php si pa najbrz preimenoval v wp-config.php
<zdobersek> upam, da ne bo bazaar tezil.
<CrazyLemon> no..done
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon <3 bzr
<CrazyLemon> <
<CrazyLemon> </3
<CrazyLemon> sm naredu tudi pull na testnem
<CrazyLemon> sam zanima me zakaj ni mogoče videt da sm dodal tist fajl
<zdobersek> mogoc se lp ni sprocesiru
<zdobersek> no, zdej bi rabu
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon, pa si potisnu spremembe v launchpad?
<zdobersek> bzr push pa to?
<CrazyLemon> em..ne? :D
<CrazyLemon> ti si napisal sam bzr add!
<CrazyLemon> prvo commit potem pa Å¡e push ?
<zdobersek> ja.
<CrazyLemon> bzr push lp:~ubuntu-si-www/+junk/<....>
<CrazyLemon> a dejansko so ti < > oklepaji ?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ^
<zdobersek> ne,
<zdobersek> ne.
<CrazyLemon> zakaj si jih pol napisal v mailu?
<zdobersek> am ...
<zdobersek> ker sem uporablu presledke? :)
<CrazyLemon> $ bzr push lp:~ubuntu-si-www/+junk/<še-krajši-opis-spremembe>
<CrazyLemon> to je original niz iz maila
<zdobersek> :/
<CrazyLemon> torej..presledki..kje?
<zdobersek> res je, za brezveze sem uporablju <>
<CrazyLemon> torej je
<CrazyLemon> $ bzr push lp:~ubuntu-si-www/+junk/ še-krajši-opis-spremembe
<CrazyLemon> ?
<CrazyLemon> al je "znotraj navednic opis sprememb "
<CrazyLemon> ma js bom kr pushal direkt..pa ko ga j.. :D
<zdobersek1> slucajno je net dol padu, ni bla karma :)
<CrazyLemon> no..uglavnem
<CrazyLemon> sm pushal kr v razvoj
<CrazyLemon> :)
<zdobersek1> dobr.
<CrazyLemon> sam zakaj ne piše mojga imena/priimka :(
<zdobersek1> ne skrbi, jaz bom vedno vedel, da si to pushal ti!
<Sky[x]> lp
<nafisa> oj, Sky[x]
<CrazyLemon> http://24ur.com/novice/slovenija/vecje-kazni-za-virtualni-kot-za-realni-zlocin.html
<Pepelka> Večje kazni za virtualni kot za realni zločin? - 24ur.com
<CrazyLemon> lol!
<miha> prej kot pade ta vlada, manjša bo škoda
<CrazyLemon> miha na tvojo srečo bo to kmalu :)
<miha> upam da 15.9.
<nafisa> ma, vse poženejo v kurac ... posledic pa nobenih ne trpijo
<nafisa> sky se pretvarja, da mu je ime matej :D
<nafisa> jao, ubuntu neumn ...
<nafisa> če izklopim iz kabla, da kao v spanje ... potem pa se noče zbudit ... samo črn ekran
<miha> jst sm izklopu sleep
<miha> ker narobe dela
<nafisa> aja?
<miha> Sistem/Možnosti/Upravljanje napajanja
<miha> daš da ne naredi nič
<miha> pa je
<nafisa> ja ... sem že gledala tu ...
<nafisa> če ni nikjer če izklopim iz napajanja?
<nafisa> ko je napetost baterije kritično nizka?
<nafisa> lahko dam samo izklopi ... v mirovanje ... pa v pripravljenost
<nafisa> vem, da se da nekako noter prit ... sam ne vem, kako :(
<nafisa> da bi si nastavila na roke do nothing
<miha> ja če je kritično nizka itak se izklopi
<miha> torej?!
<nafisa> ja, ko iz kabla izklopim, mi napiše, da je kritično nizka
<nafisa> v 10.10 mi je to tud napisalo ... samo mi je samo opozorilo napisal, da ne more dat v stanje pripravljenosti
<nafisa> pa sem ok stisnila
<nafisa> tu mi pa kr da
<nafisa> na 11.04
<andrejz> nafisa nekaj je narobe z baterijo/ubuntujem, ko daš štrom ven, misli da je prazna in te vrže v pripravljenost, ki ne deluje.
<nafisa> jst hočem, da se to popravi
<nafisa> al bom pa mint gor dala!
<nafisa> grrrrr
<nafisa> al pa Å¡e huje ... windows xp! :D
<nafisa> pa vem, da se da nekako nastavit ... ker sem un problem z dodatnim ekranom tud rešila preko nečesa, ko sem vpisovala na roke ... k me je en od tam pol kontaktiral, kaj moram narest
<miha> mint je crap
<miha> sm probal, ne dela.. mediaubuntu je vse narobe :D
<miha> debian! :D
<nafisa> pa arch?
<Grega> bad boys bad boys what you gonna do when they come for you?!
<Grega> naj babici namestim ubuntu ali debian?
<miha> :)
<Grega> debian je ok, ga imam jaz.. ampak so problemi s flashom...
<Grega> ubuntu pa.. 11.04 se mi zdi cist v kurcu
<andrejz> ubuntu 11.10 beta :) pride drug teden
<Grega> sem razmisljal da bi dal 10.x
<Grega> 10.x ima foter in dela vse ok
<miha> http://www.zdnet.com/blog/security/kill-tool-released-for-unpatched-apache-server-vulnerability/9304
<Pepelka> 'Kill tool' released for unpatched Apache server vulnerability | ZDNet
<CrazyLemon> Grega 10.04 ji dej
<CrazyLemon> ker babici ne bo všeč unity
<CrazyLemon> al pa 11.04 pa ubuntu classic
<CrazyLemon> miha a lahk testiram tvoj apachee? :D
<miha> :(
<miha> lahk tud ubuntu.si apache testiraš
<miha> bo isti rezultat
<CrazyLemon> a si ti ubuntu.si apache testiral?????
<miha> nism
<miha> ampak to je default pa ne vem da kdo to spreminja :D
<CrazyLemon> ma js bi raje tvoj apache testiral
<CrazyLemon> .9
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> sej lahk ti pol moj!
<Grega> CrazyLemon: kaj pa je z 10.10?
<CrazyLemon> Grega nič..samo 10.04 je LTS
<Grega> tocno
<CrazyLemon> tko da je podpora do 2013
<CrazyLemon> medtem ko 10.10 je pa ..2012 ?
<CrazyLemon> ali manj
<Grega> no, pol pa je itak vec ne bo med nami
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> /exec perl killapache_pl wolfey.si 1500
<CrazyLemon> ups!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<miha> CrazyLemon: heh
<miha> hej sasa84
<sasa84> oj mihc ;)
<Pepelka> miha (unaffiliated/miha) je zahteval sledečo operacijo:
<Crazyeva> miha (unaffiliated/miha) je zahteval sledečo operacijo:
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> crazyeva hahahahha
<miha> kako si saska
<sasa84> ma bo bo
<sasa84> ti? ;)
<miha> bo
<CrazyLemon> he lives another day
<CrazyLemon> :>
<sasa84> kaj kej lepga počneš miha ?
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, pepelka ni več tvoja :P
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Niber: Ubuntu prenosnik do 500€  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5088/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ah seveda je
<CrazyLemon> sam k se tega ne zaveda
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Ubuntu prenosnik do 500€  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5088/new/posts/
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, a te lohk mal požgečkam? :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 js ne bi na tvojem mestu
<sasa84> hm... sam mal??
<sasa84> čist eno pikico noooo
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 js ne bi na tvojem mestu!
<sasa84> sam mallllllllllllllllllll
<sasa84> mejčkn mejčkn mejčkn...k drugač te bom pa oreng ;)))
<CrazyLemon> no dej
<CrazyLemon> :>
 * sasa84 razmišlja, d bi požgečkala CrazyLemon, ampak ne pove kaj bo nrdila .P
<CrazyLemon> nč..food tajm!
 * Grega misli da bo bruhal
<Grega> :))
 * sasa84 požgečka CrazyLemon 
 * Grega bruha
<sasa84> oo gregi...kaj to?
<Grega> lol
 * sasa84 is away: I'm busy
<CrazyLemon> bah
<pehape> čer
<CrazyLemon> a obvlada kdo firebug? :)
<CrazyLemon> torej..spremenil sem padding enega diva
<CrazyLemon> vendar ne vem kje je css za ta div :S
<CrazyLemon> firebug pa napiše za vse druge..razn za tega
<CrazyLemon> nevermind..očitno stil še ne obstaja
<tr43nd> lp
<sasa84_> oj
<nafisa> marija ... sem pa picaso zagnala ... pa 4 miljone slik not nalaga
#ubuntu-si 2011-08-25
<andrejz> a ma kdo 11.10?
<andrejz> Empathy mi ne odpre oken za klepet
<andrejz> komu znano?
<andrejz> recimo ko se na ubuntu-si prijavim mi pove tisti običajni spam, samo okna pa ne vidim
<andrejz> podobno za ostale klepete
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] daark018: Ubuntu prenosnik do 500€  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5088/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> andrejz še enkrat ponovim tisto kar je vsem splošno znano razen tebi
<napsy> jutro
<CrazyLemon> EMPATHY F***ING SUCKS
<CrazyLemon> pika
<CrazyLemon> jutro napsy
<napsy> men lepo dela
<andrejz> a dobim za pivo, ker sem po dolgotrajnem teženju mozillovcem zagotovil, da bliž
<andrejz> bližnjica Ctrl+Z ne bo več zaprla Thunderbirda
<CrazyLemon> js ne vem zakaj ne naredijo enakih bližnjic
<CrazyLemon> recimo ctrl + shift + a
<CrazyLemon> odpre addon manager v ff
<CrazyLemon> v tb pa ne
<Hekos> ctrl-z je bližnica za zapret proces že od prvega unixa sem
<Hekos> a še jih lohk prepričaš da backspace ne gre v zgodovini nazaj zavihek če stisneš medtem k nimaš kazala na formi
<Hekos> sm še ene parkrat poslušo od fotra da mu klik kr na enkrat zapere medtem ko hoče položnco plačat
<andrejz> @Hekos: bližnjice ma program čez
<andrejz> pod prevajalci so samo predmeti v menijih
<Hekos> če si jih uspel prepričat nej ukinejo ctrl-z ?
<Hekos> al si mozzilovcem uspel dopovedat da prevod ni kar so misnli da je ?
<Hekos> al ka si hotu povedat.. god je slovenščina grozna
<CrazyLemon> andrejz
<CrazyLemon> zakaj mi internet na tusmobilu ne dela? :/
<teardrop> lo
<CrazyLemon> ehlo
<CrazyLemon> andreeeeeeeeeeejz
<CrazyLemon> hmm..očitno sam prek browserja ne dela
<CrazyLemon> ok..zdej worka..proxy saks :)
<alyosha> CrazyLemon
<alyosha> as tu
<CrazyLemon> alyosha yes aj is
<alyosha> lol CrazyLemon kaj tušmobil maš
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> alyosha ja stari
<alyosha> hahaha:D
<CrazyLemon> lovi bolše kot mobitel
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha> so te naguzli dobro a
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> 5 črtic mona!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha> ja na čigavem omrezju?
<alyosha> tušovem?
<CrazyLemon> pa ja
<alyosha> powsod
<alyosha> al samo gor?
<alyosha> uglavnem jebeš ti mobil:D
<alyosha> povej ti meni
<CrazyLemon> ma povsod
<alyosha> fonti
<alyosha> za gimp
<CrazyLemon> kaj je z njimi
<alyosha> kje se jih dobi
<alyosha> in če je dosti dela z njimi
<alyosha> za jih dat not
<alyosha> da se niti ne lotim
<alyosha> D:
<alyosha> ki stari manj fontow ko u gimpu maš samo še u notepadu
<alyosha> :)
<alyosha> ma ki tušmobilac pred kasnim letom še je mel katastrofa omrezej...si bil vedno na gostovanju od mobitela al koga drugega
<alyosha> in pol ti je čupalo minute drago
<CrazyLemon> stari
<CrazyLemon> dobu sm natikače mimovrste
<CrazyLemon> hahaha
<CrazyLemon> jebem jim sestrično ..lahko bi dali kaj več
<alyosha> lol
<alyosha> natikače?
<alyosha> ker?
<CrazyLemon> ma una nagradna igra
<CrazyLemon> 5 sledi
<CrazyLemon> alyosha ma ni res to glede tušmobila
<alyosha> ma kaj ne
<CrazyLemon> kje se jih dobi? gimp vzame tiste fonte ki jih maš na sistemu
<CrazyLemon> in ja da se tudi not jih dat
<alyosha> lani je mel tu član tušmobil
<alyosha> in je bil nonstop u gostovanju
<alyosha> razen neki KP center
<alyosha> LJ
<alyosha> in to
<alyosha> greš u gorico si zunaj
<alyosha> greš u dekane si zunaj
<alyosha> lahko pa so pokrili no u tem letu
<alyosha> aha
<alyosha> sepravi moram dat fonte u sistem ane
<miha> dan
<CrazyLemon> al pa daš v gimp folder
<CrazyLemon> kjer so pisave
<alyosha> hmm
<alyosha> kje priblizno je gimp?
<alyosha> ker to sranje od search isce ze 10min nic ne najde
<alyosha> jebemga
<alyosha> pocasen lapatopa
<CrazyLemon> cd .gimp[TAB]/fonts/
<CrazyLemon> raje kot search drugič uporabi google..je hitrejši :)
<alyosha> sej
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> in alyosha tuš ma bolšo pokritost z EDGEom kot simobil :)
<alyosha> še vedno je ničasta
<alyosha> kolko majo pokrito?
<CrazyLemon> ti si ničast :D
<CrazyLemon> http://www.dreamdesign.si/informacije/mobilna-telefonija/79-pokritost-umts.html
<CrazyLemon> to je 3G
<Pepelka> Pokritost omrežja UMTS (Slovenija): Mobitel, Si.mobil, Tušmobil, T-2
<alyosha> ma kaj u gimp font mapo
<alyosha> skopiram direkt font
<alyosha> al nardim notri mapo od fonta
<alyosha> in notri fonte
<CrazyLemon> pojma nimam
<CrazyLemon> dej kr direkt font
<CrazyLemon> pa če to ne dela
<CrazyLemon> pa mapo
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha> zdj sem dal mapo pa ni videt da dela
<alyosha> kaj gimp moram ugasnit kj
<alyosha> al bi moglo kr delat?:D
<CrazyLemon> refreshaj tam kjer maš fonte
<CrazyLemon> če  ne pa restart
<alyosha> hja dela samo zdj nevem aktera varjanta ki sem dal oboje:D
<alyosha> bo ze
<alyosha> glavno da dela ane
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> pizda samo nobeni tej fonti
<alyosha> nimajo Å¡umnikov a
<CrazyLemon> nimajo vsi ne
<zdobersek> majo pa zato lepe kvadratke namest sumnikov!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek1 stop cloning gaddemit
<zdobersek1> ffs
<zdobersek1> ce je dez, mece ven
<CrazyLemon> dez?????
<zdobersek1> ce je 30°, mece ven
<CrazyLemon> wtf :D
<CrazyLemon> aja.. :D
<zdobersek1> in Amis we trust
<CrazyLemon> meni ko dela dela pa ni važno a je to amis al siol al arnes dial up!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<zdobersek1> ti si tak special
<zdobersek1> http://apple.slashdot.org/story/11/08/25/0250205/Dutch-Court-Says-Android-23-Violates-Apple-Patents
<Pepelka> Dutch Court Says Android 2.3 Violates Apple Patents - Slashdot
<zdobersek1> kaj bi dal, da bi Android 1.5 patente krsu
<CrazyLemon> friends with befits - tip uporablja xperio x10 ! :D
<CrazyLemon> benefits*
<zdobersek1> nesem tulifon na mobitel in zahtevam novejsga z 3.0
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek1 ubistvu ni ravno tako
<zdobersek1> kuko pa?
<CrazyLemon> ker je apple tožil samsung in ne google
<CrazyLemon> morajo vsi samsungovi telefoni od zdaj naprej  uporabljat drug gallery apk :)
<CrazyLemon> oz ne drug..ampak tak gallery app kjer ne slideaš po fotkah
<CrazyLemon> ker je to apple(tm)
<zdobersek1> 'od zdaj naprej' je finta?
<zdobersek1> dammit
<CrazyLemon> finta je sam en app..oz en feature v appu..
<CrazyLemon> tko da bo verjetno potrebno klikat "<-" "->"
<CrazyLemon> za prehod me slikami :D
<CrazyLemon> med*
<zdobersek1> http://24ur.com/novice/crna-kronika/nezavestno-dekle-iz-morja-potegnili-nesebicni-mladenici.html
<Pepelka> Nezavestno dekle iz morja potegnili nesebični mladeniči - 24ur.com
<zdobersek1> sam sranje vam delajo ti turisti
<CrazyLemon> tell me about it
<zdobersek1> se napije pa gre plavat
<CrazyLemon> ni Å¡la ravno plavat..ampak ok :D
<CrazyLemon> tough love!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<zdobersek1> http://popnonstop.24ur.com/clanek/pop-non-stop.html
<Pepelka> pop non stop - pop
<zdobersek1> zanimivo
<CrazyLemon> edion kar je na tem pop non stop-u zanimivo je...CENA
<CrazyLemon> 12€/mesec..seriously...če bodo mel več k 20 naročnikov je to uspeh
<zdobersek1> tv3 pa v jok
<CrazyLemon> a ni to sramota
<CrazyLemon> rtvslo ma članek o obletnici linuxa
<CrazyLemon> ubuntu.si pa ne!
<alyosha> res je sramotno
<alyosha> :)
<CrazyLemon> upam da tudi oba zdoberseka delata na strani :P
<zdobersek1> ubistvu mam tri zaprte v kleti
<zdobersek1> oni delajo na strani
<CrazyLemon> hehe
<CrazyLemon> nč..friends with benefits time
<miha> ti avstrijci so mal čudni http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldnews/europe/austria/8722452/Austrian-man-kept-two-mentally-disabled-daughters-as-sex-slaves-for-41-years.html
<Pepelka> Austrian man 'kept two mentally disabled daughters as sex slaves for 41 years'  - Telegraph
<napsy> damn
<krusi> mah kok je se takih primerov, sam jih se niso najdl najbrs
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Rogergr: Vse najboljše Linux  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5091/new/posts/
<miha> ne srtrinjam se tle z http://www.rtvslo.si/znanost-in-tehnologija/linux-praznuje-20-let/264795 dude
<Pepelka> Linux praznuje 20 let :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<miha> android je tudi linux... z dodatnim guijem in libi
<miha> ni sam kernel gor
<l0wkey> tle kdo ziv?
<l0wkey> 2.6.39 kernel in ubuntu 11.04 .. je kaksen official ppa repo?
<miha> http://www.bitrebels.com/entertainment-2/this-is-why-men-die-before-women-14-pics/
<Pepelka> This Is Why Men Die Before Women [14 Pics] | Bit Rebels
<andrejz> a bi bil kdo pripravljen izgradit / testirat localised ubuntu iso-te?
<miha> testirat morda, virtualbox Å¡teje?
<andrejz> po moje tud
<andrejz> v bistvu se gre za to,d a se razvijajo (uradna) nova orodja za prilagajanje customized ubuntu imagev
<miha> andrejz: predvsem dob onga.. mitja al ka je... ko je mel slo ubuntu?
<andrejz> načeloma bi lahko naredil iso, ki bi bil že takoj preveden v slovenčino s slovenskimi zaznamki v firefoxu (na ubuntu.si seveda), slo radijskimi postajami v banshee in podobno
<andrejz> @miha: ne to je drugo
<andrejz> to so prav neka nova uradna orodja
<andrejz> ki jih razvija canonical
<miha> zakaj drugo? on je mel veselje s tem, pa se zlo trudu, zakaj ga ne bi povabu?
<miha> bo še največ naredu
<andrejz> aja, to maš pa res
<andrejz> glede tega imaš prav
<andrejz> samo si precej omejen s prilagoditvami
<l0wkey> any1?
<l0wkey> <l0wkey> 2.6.39 kernel in ubuntu 11.04 .. je kaksen official ppa repo?
<andrejz> če ne potem to ni več uradi ubuntu iso
<miha> andrejz: a kako ikono na desktopu al pa bookmark v browserju maš lahk svoj?
<andrejz> pač to bi lahko kot uradni ubuntu iso z ubuntu.com delil
<andrejz> ja
<andrejz> kriteriji še niso točno določeni
<andrejz> (kaj se lahko spremeni, da si Å¡e uraden in kaj ne)
<miha> andrejz: no pač, bi si vsak s klikom pol še dodatne njegove stvari (skripto) lahk naložl?
<andrejz> saj pravim, da je to zdaj novo
<miha> ok
<miha> jah
<miha> !forum slo-ubuntu
<andrejz> ti lahko narediš tud iso, k ma že druge pakete gor načeloma
<Pepelka> Unix-slo/Ubuntu.si meeting 2k7 (Stran 1) - Ubuntu.si dejavnosti ... http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/1754/
<andrejz> samo pol niso več offical
<miha> !forum slobuntu
<Pepelka> Slobuntu 10.10 (Stran 1) - Novice - Ubuntu.si forum http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4495/
<miha> tale
<miha> avtor
<miha> slobuntu
<CrazyLemon> l0wkey jp
<miha> andrejz: tega povab vsekakor :)
<l0wkey> CrazyLemon, where?
<CrazyLemon> l0wkey tale naj bi bil https://launchpad.net/~kernel-ppa/+archive/ppa
<Pepelka> PPA for Ubuntu Kernel PPA : Ubuntu Kernel PPA
<l0wkey> CrazyLemon, beri .. nima vec
<CrazyLemon> sam emm..očitno ni ravno za natty
<l0wkey> well
<Sky[x]> l
<Sky[x]> p
<miha> andrejz: pač fajn bi blo, da bi pol se ostale stvari na hitro lahk namestile, kot mediaubuntu al kej
<miha> skype, java...
<miha> klik pa da dela
<CrazyLemon> l0wkey http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/   kle poglej
<Pepelka> Index of /~kernel-ppa/mainline
<miha> andrejz: če bi to lahk naredl z enim klikom iz slovenskega ubuntu, kot opcija
<miha> bi blo zelo uporabno
<CrazyLemon> sam ne vem zakaj so tist ppa pobrisal
<miha> andrejz: poveš da to ni čist uradno, ampak da dela, če kdo hoče :)
<miha> pa je
<miha> andrejz: probi se kej z ubuntu zment v to smer
<andrejz> miha to je treba zbuildat pa naredit cel iso, afaik
<miha> andrejz: bo končno bash pa to v slovenščini?
<andrejz> @miha: ne
<andrejz> ker Å¡e ni preveden
<miha> andrejz: nekoč je bil? vidu na pingo :D
<andrejz> odvisno kaj v bashu misliš
<andrejz> command line programov je dost
<andrejz> lahko pomagaš pri prevajanju pa bo :)
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Rogergr: Art - vaši desktopi ;)  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/213/new/posts/
<miha> andrejz: dost rajš programiram..
<CrazyLemon> če dost rajš programiraš...zakaj ne pomagaš pri novi strani? :)
<miha> nism nor da bi wordpress temo delu
<miha> prepuščam to mazohistom
<CrazyLemon> wordpress tema je že narejena :)
<andrejz> pr prevajanju je tako da nas je zdaj dovolj da smo nekako prevedli ubuntu in da ga lahko vzdržuejmo kar se prevodov tiče (ubuntu+ gnome+ene par drugih programčkov + dokumentacija)
<andrejz> vsak cikel še nekaj novih programčkov prevedenmo,samo bi rabili pomoč
<andrejz> če hočemo več prevest
<CrazyLemon> http://24ur.com/novice/gospodarstvo/vlada-zeli-uvesti-davcne-blagajne-za-gostince.html
<Pepelka> Nič več goljufanja gostincev? - 24ur.com
<CrazyLemon> FINALLY!
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Vse najboljše Linux  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5091/new/posts/
<andrejz> @miha: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricOcelot/LocalizedImagesRollout
<Pepelka> OneiricOcelot/LocalizedImagesRollout - Ubuntu Wiki
<CrazyLemon> http://24ur.com/novice/crna-kronika/avstrijec-41-let-zlorabljal-hcerki.html
<Pepelka> FOTO: Avstrijec 41 let zlorabljal hčerki - 24ur.com
<CrazyLemon> prasec...
<CrazyLemon> tist kamerman ma iste hlače kot js
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ping
<zdobersek> (ce bos zapazu, dokler me spet ne odnese)
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek pong..dokler te spet ne odnese
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek1
<CrazyLemon> đizs krajst man
<CrazyLemon> call 080 amis-help!
<zdobersek1> se vedno tu!
<zdobersek1> me je vmes odnesl
<CrazyLemon> mhm..čez 45sekund pa te ne bo več
<zdobersek1> drugac pa ... nc, ze sam zrihtu.
<CrazyLemon> tko da ..povej
<zdobersek1> aja, wp deva v bazo html, punbb pa bb kodo
<zdobersek1> tko da lahk grem regex ponavljat, k po treba konverzijo delat
 * zdobersek1 cries ... of imaginary happiness
<miha> http://linux.slashdot.org/story/11/08/25/1535255/Linus-First-Linux-Post-20-Years-Ago-Today
<Pepelka> Linus' First Linux Post, 20 Years Ago Today - Slashdot
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek1 jah..sam si hotu to delat :p
<CrazyLemon> bi vzel rss od punbb pa bi mel že vse narejeno :>
<zdobersek1> fuuuuj grdooo
<miha> What is it with geeks choosing really horrible, horrible names for software products? I can't count the number of directors at public companies that I've spoken with in the past who refuse to go anywhere even near GIMP based on its name alone.
<zdobersek1> CrazyLemon: http://www.siol.net/slovenija/novice/2011/08/z_januarjem_2012_se_bo_rtv_prispevek_zvisal_na_12_75_evra.aspx
<Pepelka> Z januarjem 2012 se bo rtv-prispevek zvišal na 12,75 evra - SiOL.net
<zdobersek1> za 3 kanale
<zdobersek1> tam pa dobis ene 5 dodatnih kanalov
<miha> http://www.dnevnik.si/novice/neverjetno/1042468029
<Pepelka> Ker ji ni dal denarja, ga je pretepla s čevljem: Ženska napadla bankomat | Dnevnik
<miha> hej sasa84
<sasa84> ooo mihi
<sasa84> sej veš, d ne maraš, da se et kliče mihi....sam jaz mam ta privilegij, a ne miha ? ;)
<Sky[x]> moj mihi :)
<miha> Sky[x]: izzivaš a :)
<miha> sasa84:  :P
<andrejz> če ima kdo kakšno idejo kaj bi se lahko počenjalo 3.9., bomo imeli ob 20.00 mini sestanek na to temo
<sasa84> počenjalo...hm ;)
<sasa84> teach me, tiger...wawawawawa waaaah ;)
<miha> spank sasa84  :)
<sasa84> oh mihi...:)
 * sasa84 se dela nek fino, sam ji prou paše :P
<miha> pridna sasa84
<sasa84> mhm...vedno! ;)
<sasa84> teach me tiger, i wanna kiss you... wawawawawa waaaah
<sasa84> !g marilyn monroe teach me tiger
<Pepelka> Marilyn Monroe - Teach Me Tiger Lyrics http://www.lyricstime.com/marilyn-monroe-teach-me-tiger-lyrics.html
<miha> sasa84: se ti bom lahko spovedal pa to? :P
<sasa84> povej sin moj, kaj ti leži na duši ;)
<sasa84> prid se kr sem k men stisnt... ;)
<miha> sasa84: gresil sem, v mislih, besedah, zdj bi pa Å¡e v dejanju :P
<sasa84> te bo saška potolažla...
<sasa84> ooo
<andrejz> jaz sem si ravnokar pir odprl pa nazdravil na 20 let linuxa ;)
<miha> andrejz: a, zato že cel dan rum pijem :)
<miha> hvala za izgovor
<nafisa> lol
<sasa84> andrejz, jaz bom pa proslavila bl divje :P
<sasa84> dons bom povsod odprtokodna :P
<nafisa> ojla vsem
<sasa84> vsak me bo lohk kompajlov :P
<sasa84> LOL
<miha> !g tits or gtfo
<Pepelka> Urban Dictionary: tits or GTFO http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=tits%20or%20GTFO
<sasa84> miha, ma kaj vem kero ej bolš :P
<miha> !g no women on internet
<Pepelka> No girls on the internet - Oh Internet http://ohinternet.com/No_girls_on_the_internet
<nafisa> te bom ....
<miha> :)
<sasa84> miha, te bom Å¡e jst :P
<miha> vsaka na svojo stran prosim ;)
<nafisa> kebab, ki te ljubim, kebab
<sasa84> oooo
<nafisa> dobro kosilo jem
<nafisa> sem se najedla ... zdej grem pa spat
<sasa84> nočka ;)
<nafisa> zdej mi pa google začel tulit, da je irc sestanek
<nafisa> ah, bom pa loge brala
<nafisa> sem ne ne nucate, ne?
<nafisa> sej*
<andrejz> brez tebe ne gre, nafisa ;)
<nafisa> mežika ... torej sem pogrešljiva kot lanski sneg
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> jah...tko je
<nafisa> na zadnjem itak dobr, da me ni blo
<nafisa> je reku, da pol bi me v drek potunku
<zdobersek1> dans je sestanek?
<andrejz> mini
<nafisa> ja ne vem
<andrejz> samo za ubuntu global jam
<nafisa> men so že poslali uni, ko sem prevedla za ene nizozemce al kaj že ...
<nafisa> da bo zdej ven nova verzija, če bom spet ...
<sasa84> nafisa, k bi se mogu pa sestank začet, pa andrejc sklizne :P
<nafisa> js pa gledam, kwa se je xchatu zmešal, da mi klicaj kaže :D
<nafisa> ja ... boš mogla ti vodit
<andrejz> živjo, ravnokar sem se spomnil da je ura več kot 20.00 ;) Je kdo tu?	
 * nafisa ni
<andrejz> lol
<andrejz> nafisa imaš kako idejo kaj bi lahko počenjali za UGJ?
<miha> http://www.theonion.com/articles/steve-jobs-resigns,21209/
 * nafisa ni tu
<Pepelka> Steve Jobs Resigns | The Onion - America's Finest News Source | American Voices
<nafisa> kaj ti jst vem?
<nafisa> prevajali?
<nafisa> ti pa Å¡e ene par jih bo zraum pilo pivo ...
<CrazyLemon> andrejz js sm!!1
<andrejz> to bi že itak samo še za zraven kaj
<andrejz> kakšen event na ircu al pa kaj
<nafisa> loh mamo karaoke :D
<andrejz> lol
<nafisa> BigWhale bo pel prvi
<andrejz> lol +1
<nafisa> a je kak karaoke program za ubuntu? :D
<CrazyLemon> je ja
<CrazyLemon> kubanc bi vedu več o tem povedat
<nafisa> pitko, ko ma lepo ritko ... se je đojnal :D
<andrejz> no mene zanima kdo bo prišel na maraton?
<nafisa> jst sem že povedala ...
<nafisa> loh vas po popoldnevu pridem mal pozdravit ... za ene 3 urce
<pitko> enim pa dogaja
<pitko> :)
<andrejz> nafisa zate vem, za druge me Å¡a zanima.. vsi so nekam negativno nastrojeni in bi rad, da nas je nekaj ziher tam
<pitko> kje so pa drugi ?!??
<pitko> :)
<nafisa> men je cel dan dogajal, ko sem delala ko kreten
<pitko> :D
<nafisa> sasa84, prideš?
<pitko> lepo pridna
<nafisa> prnesem dildo
<nafisa> :P
<pitko> hahah
<andrejz> ja saj to mene zanima
<andrejz> sasa84 pravi da ma izpit
<nafisa> aja, pol ga pa nam prnesla
<pitko_> bo sploh kdu pršu?
<nafisa> enim se takrat šola začne
<nafisa> čak ... koji klinac ima v soboto še izpite?
<pitko_> kdaj sploh je
<pitko_> :D
<nafisa> to je ziher za verouk
<andrejz> kdo pa hodi v Å¡olo prvih par dni? :p
<andrejz> na faksu ma 5.9
<nafisa> jst sem vedno hodila, andrejz
<andrejz> pridna
<nafisa> nikol nisem Å¡pricala
<nafisa> k mi je blo bedno
<nafisa> pa še s snovjo smo vedno prvi dan začeli
<nafisa> kermu se pa da pol prepisvat pol zvezka
<andrejz> brb
<pitko_> ja?
<pitko_> zmerja smo ga zapil
<pitko_> jaz se prvih dni Å¡ole bol mal spomnem
<nafisa> ja, če ste bli mrtvo pijano ... pol ni čudno
<pitko_> to je navada prvi spetember :D
<pitko_> no sej bo letos tut
<nafisa> ne bi vedela
<pitko_> :)
<nafisa> nikol tega nisem počela
<pitko_> kot srednješolec nevem kaj bi ti reku :)
<miha> http://www.fpif.org/blog/the_warsaw_ghetto_dry_run_for_a_death_camp tole gledam
<Pepelka> The Warsaw Ghetto: Dry Run for a Death Camp | Focal Points, the Blog of FPIF
<miha> torrent http://isohunt.com/torrent_details/279720325/A+Film+Unfinished?tab=summary
<Pepelka> [ www.Torrenting.com ] - A.Film.Unfinished.2010.DVDRip.XviD-FRAGMENT › A Film Unfinished › isoHunt › the BitTorrent & P2P search engine
<nafisa> sem bila tudi sama srednješolka :D ... pa sem vedno drugače razmišljala od ostalih
<nafisa> pa se raje s profesorji družla
<pitko_> haahha ja ja baje :D
<miha> nafisa: kaj si počela??
<nafisa> miha, sem napisala
<pitko> kje je pa DM
<nafisa> pri profih sem čaje pila ... pa ven z njimi hodila
<nafisa> na kufetke
<nafisa> pa na izlete
<nafisa> pa na delovne tabore
<pitko> :D
<pitko> ja ja
<nafisa> lej ... jst ti nisem kriva, če nimap dobrih odnosov s prfoxi
<pitko> zgleda da done nebo nč sestanka :D
<pitko> dones*
<nafisa> kero boš pel na karaokah?
<nafisa> da Å¡e jst nazdravim ... k je lih obletnca ...
<nafisa> Å¡e na mnoga leta!
<nafisa> pitko ... kwa te ruka?
<pitko> zamenu sem brskalnik
<nafisa> s kerga na kerga?
<pitko> mozila
<pitko> na chrome
<CrazyLemon> WOOOOOW! zdobersek se registriral na ubuntu.si forum!!
<CrazyLemon> W O W!
<CrazyLemon> :>
<nafisa> ql
<nafisa> lol
<pitko> ;D
<pitko> jaz tut nism gor
<nafisa> no, pe eno jegr kolo ... kot da se me ta že ni prjela :D
<pitko> :D
<nafisa> Å¡e*
<pitko> kej je pa naša zvezda DM ;D?
<nafisa> pred rojstnim dnevom nikol jegra pila nisem ... od začetka avgusta pa do dons pa že pol flaše
<nafisa> kdo je DM?
<nafisa> dražen?
<pitko> Drazen
<nafisa> lej ga
<nafisa> saj je kle
<nafisa> CrazyLemon, pitko te išče
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa pitko ve
<CrazyLemon> :D
<pitko> hhaha
<pitko> :D
<pitko> to si ti
<pitko> :D
<CrazyLemon> ne..to je moj alter ego
<CrazyLemon> :))
<pitko> ubuntu sem nazaj nasnel
<pitko> :D
<pitko> to sem ti hotu povedat
<CrazyLemon> torej ga boš jutri že pokvaru? :)
<CrazyLemon> brb..hrana
<pitko> da me preveč draž burg :D
<pitko> ja
<nafisa> dober tek, CrazyLemon
<pitko> nč grem
<pitko> :D
<CrazyLemon> hvala
<nafisa> pitko, a že?
<pitko> ne negrem
<pitko> :D
<pitko> zakva sem mugu nasnet 64bitni sistem S:
<nafisa> sm misnla, da se bomo še o slovenščini pogovarjal
<nafisa> pa o književnosti
<nafisa> ja, ne vem?
<pitko> DM
<nafisa> kuga je z njim?
<nafisa> pust človeka, če je šel malcat
<pitko> :D
<CrazyLemon> povej ti njemu
<nafisa> madona ... starše k meni pošlji
<nafisa> da bojo začeli mal drugačno vzgojo
<nafisa> ko pes žre, se ga ne dreza, ko te lahko ugrizne
<pitko> haaha
<CrazyLemon> a hočeš reč da sm js ps?
<pitko> pa ni drazen on je DM
<nafisa> ne ... tko se reče
<nafisa> če psa se pri jestvin psti pr mir ... je rekla moja nona
<nafisa> Å¡e*
<nafisa> mater sem se ga ulila
<pitko> ;D
<CrazyLemon> a praznuješ kaj?
<nafisa> ja
<nafisa> linux :D
<nafisa> lol
<CrazyLemon> novo ovratnico mogoče? te je Gospodar končno obdaril
<CrazyLemon> aja :>
<nafisa> sam na oslarije misliš, CrazyLemon
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] MiranR: P: Dvd/rw Pekač Za Prenosnike  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5040/new/posts/
<andrejz> DM je dražen matešič, pa tud eni trgovini je tako ime.. ni to naključje :p
<nafisa> a trgovini je ime dražen matešić*
<nafisa> ?
<CrazyLemon> seveda
<nafisa> :P
<CrazyLemon> samo ker ni denarja za napis
<CrazyLemon> je napisano samo DM
<andrejz> http://www.dm-drogeriemarkt.si/
<Pepelka> dm drogerie markt Slovenija
<CrazyLemon> andrejz
<pitko> hahha
<CrazyLemon> a bi mi lahk tist faq poslal v zipu?
<andrejz> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1450316/ubuntu.si/docs.tar.gz
<CrazyLemon> zip!! tar.gz ne znam odpakirat!
<andrejz> a bo .tar.gz ok? ;)
<CrazyLemon> :p
<andrejz> saj nisi darko :P
<pitko> ;D
<pitko> haha
<pitko> sam res
<pitko> ;D
<CrazyLemon> andrejz hvala
<CrazyLemon> sm že pushal v lp
<nafisa> kwa je mudelka ... skos me kliče ob čist vsakem cajtu, kar si ga lahko zmisleš ... a bele mi pa ne prnese mač
<nafisa> mal*
<pitko> :)
<nafisa> res sem prevelik spila ... po tv se podgane parijo
<CrazyLemon> če je kdo kle ki bi se igral z css-jem
<CrazyLemon> http://ubuntu.crabdance.com/faq/
<Pepelka> Namizni vodnik Ubuntu
<CrazyLemon> tole je potrebno polepšat :)
<nafisa> css-ja nisem pisala že ... 3 leta
<CrazyLemon> https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-C9FwEjKF6AA/Tk0M0SNY2XI/AAAAAAAAMcE/jbzKrFq88Zo/w320/6628711bjw6dfegsle6ydg.gif
<CrazyLemon> nafisa tole je zate
<nafisa> stezniki, ja
<nafisa> vem, da imajo tak učinek
<nafisa> sam nimam keša za to
<nafisa> pa mam sam majčko ... pa je
<CrazyLemon> ne rabiš steznik..sam vezalko eno vzameš
<CrazyLemon> da lahk joške stisneš skup
<nafisa> ja, kuko pa naj stisnem?
<nafisa> lukne skoz joške?
<CrazyLemon> ne..zašiješ na majčko
<CrazyLemon> in pol sam stiskaš
<CrazyLemon> !
<CrazyLemon> :D
<nafisa> ah, če je pa raztegljiva
<nafisa> cpraš andrejca
<nafisa> vpraš*
<nafisa> al pa velikega modrega kita
<nafisa> mam cel kup takih majc
<pitko> a joj :D
<pitko> kake mate
<pitko> :d
<nafisa> realne mam
<nafisa> čeprov bi mela kak korzet ...
<nafisa> če mi ga je kdo pripravljen nabavit ...
<nafisa> bom vesela :D lolz
<pitko> vecer
<pitko> :)
<nafisa> večerrrrrr
<pitko> no kaj bi se mogl dons zment :D?
<pitko> DM zakaj mas ti tak nick :)? kamuflaža a
<nafisa> ja, kaj bi Å¡e meli poleg maratona
<nafisa> kak event prek irca
<nafisa> al pa kaj
<nafisa> sej vidiš, da andrejz spizdu
<pitko> usi so Å¡li
<nafisa> grrrrrr ... zadnji level pri angry birds me jebe
<nafisa> največ 2 prasca zakolem
<uros> dober večer
<uros> je gdo zukaj
<Putr> helo folk
<miha> pozdrav
<nafisa> o, lej
<nafisa> fruštek je prišu
<CrazyLemon> yaaay
<CrazyLemon> mam 6 plusov
<CrazyLemon> v rtvslo prispevku o linuxu
<CrazyLemon> yaaaay
<miha> CrazyLemon: ma neumnosti pišejo.. da android ma sam linux kernel, ni res.
<miha> android je čist pravi linux
<nafisa> CrazyLemon, link
<CrazyLemon> miha ne bi se ravno strinjal :)
<miha> sam X nimajo
<miha> http://www.rtvslo.si/znanost-in-tehnologija/linux-praznuje-20-let/264795
<Pepelka> Linux praznuje 20 let :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<miha> CrazyLemon: ma linux libe pa vse to :)
<miha> precej več kot kernel
<CrazyLemon> za linux libe ne vem če ima..vem pa da ni pravi linux
<CrazyLemon> :)
<miha> kaj je pravi linux?
<CrazyLemon> dobro vprašanje!
<nafisa> haha
<CrazyLemon> verjetno operacijski sistem ki laufa programe ki niso napisani samo v enem jeziku - npr. javi :D
<miha> sj maš native zadeve. ni pa opcije za gui, ki ni java?
<CrazyLemon> libe lahk pišeš v Cju..pa APIje..sam gui je pa lahk sam java kok js vem
<CrazyLemon> ti boš to bolš vedu...ti pišeš appe
<miha> ja gui je lahk sam java... libi so pa lahk prek !g jni
<Pepelka> Java Native Interface - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Java_Native_Interface
<miha> CrazyLemon: pač 'android' je kot X server + window manager
<miha> spodaj je pa "čist pravi" linux
<miha> CrazyLemon: kot macos x pa freebsd ane?!
<CrazyLemon> miha čisto pravi kernel? se strinjam
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> to ni linux miha :D
<miha> CrazyLemon: je bolj linux, kot "linux routerji"
<CrazyLemon> no evo
<CrazyLemon> android je kot linux router!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<miha> ja, z guijem
<CrazyLemon> sej tudi router ma gui
<CrazyLemon> wui
<CrazyLemon> :D
<miha> web?
<CrazyLemon> jp
<CrazyLemon> no to je odlična primerjava..android je kot wrt54gl s tomato fw :D
<miha> :)
<miha> !g busybox
<Pepelka> BusyBox http://www.busybox.net/
<nafisa> končna neki, da mi je zanimivo brat :)
<CrazyLemon> pa Å¡e to ti je zanimivo sam zato ker si pijana
<CrazyLemon> ::>
<miha> nafisa: komentiri, da si punca, pa uporabljaš ubuntu
<miha> :D
<nafisa> pijanaaaaaa
<nafisa> ne, resno mi je všeč tema :)
<nafisa> kje naj komentiram, miha?
<nafisa> jst nimam računa pri mmc
<miha> nared, za ubuntu!
<Putr> fantje, fantje, v izi
<miha> Putr: nafisa je punca
<CrazyLemon> (baje)
<Putr> bullshit. Sej veš kaj pravijo. "IRC: a place where guys are guys, girls are guys and kids have .gov hosts"
<miha> !g there are no girls on internet
<Pepelka> No girls on the internet - Oh Internet http://ohinternet.com/No_girls_on_the_internet
<nafisa> miha, klofnla te bom!
<miha> nafisa: !g tits or gtfo
<Pepelka> Urban Dictionary: tits or GTFO http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=tits%20or%20GTFO
<Putr> omfg awsome
<Putr> (previous link)
<miha> :)
<miha> Putr: "IRC: where men are men, women are men and children are FBI agents."
<Putr> miha: that's what i said, didnt i?
<nafisa> miha ... pol pa daj skype
<nafisa> jebote
<nafisa> tok sem pijana, da glih sem pripravljena to narest
<CrazyLemon> lies all  lies
<nafisa> mislim ... avstrijci so pa že zlooooooooooooo popularni po incestih :D
<Grega> raaaaaaaRRRRRRRR
<Grega> ni mi
<nafisa> Grega, kaj je narobe?
<Grega> lenitis, verjetno..
<nafisa> lenoritis?
<Grega> ne razumem
<nafisa> lena rit
<nafisa> lenoritis
<Grega> aaajaaaaa
<nafisa> woof ... jst sem celo reklamo nrdila za ubuntu na mmc
<nafisa> rofl
<CrazyLemon> če ti delaš reklamo
<CrazyLemon> pol se nam bl slabo piše
<nafisa> CrazyLemon, dej pripiš spod, da sem pijana ... da me naujo čudn gledal :D
<Grega> too late
<CrazyLemon> tebi bi mogl vzet ta računalnik
<nafisa> zakaj?
<CrazyLemon> ker spammaš
<miha> CrazyLemon: nafisa je supr komentar  napisala na on člank
<miha> :D
<nafisa> je čist ponosn, ker sem ga omenla
<miha> ja!
<CrazyLemon> miha teb je super ker si tudi ti spammerr :P
<miha> hehehehe
<CrazyLemon> tv time
<nafisa> uživaj, CrazyLemon
<nafisa> men se pozna, da sem dons pisala člank za srečanje ...
<nafisa> pa sem isti model skor v tem postu uporabla
<miha> http://linux.slashdot.org/story/11/08/25/2058228/Scientific-Linuxs-Troy-Dawson-Leaves-FermiLabs-For-Red-Hat
<Pepelka> Scientific Linux's Troy Dawson Leaves FermiLabs For Red Hat - Slashdot
<Jorky> čer
<pehape> lp
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/znanost-in-tehnologija/linux-praznuje-20-let/264795#comments
<Pepelka> Linux praznuje 20 let :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<CrazyLemon> on odgovarja tipu
<CrazyLemon> nafisa pa odgovarja njemu
<CrazyLemon> MUMILA
<nafisa> ja, kaj pol?
<CrazyLemon> MUMILA SM REKU
<nafisa> jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<nafisa> kaj pol?
<CrazyLemon> pol ti bo odmrla še tista osamljena možganska celica
<CrazyLemon> :(
<miha> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GqmVcOxLrdI hvala nafisa :)
<Pepelka> Hecna mucica :)      - YouTube
<Sky[x]> lp
<Sky[x]> ej eno postlo v nasmu flatu mamo frej a kdo isce kje ?
<nafisa> ne ... ne rabm
<nafisa> v LJ mam ...
<nafisa> Å¡e eno sobo mamo frej
#ubuntu-si 2011-08-26
<miha> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldnews/northamerica/usa/8723907/Man-survives-being-stung-400-times-by-bees.html
<Pepelka> Man survives being stung 400 times by bees  - Telegraph
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1185-1: Thunderbird vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1185-1/
<cplusplus> lp
<cplusplus> kater program se kaj uporablja za c++?
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] pazko: Adobe flash player  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5092/new/posts/
<Grega> CrazyLemon: celo leto je vpis, ni omejitev, status dobis oktobra..
<CrazyLemon> Grega awesome :D
<Grega> je teta kr rekla "izpiti pa bodo pocakali, ne?" :))
<CrazyLemon> haha
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Adobe flash player  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5092/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> a si govoru z uno..rožano
<Grega> to pa nisem vprasal
<CrazyLemon> ma ona je itak odgovorna za to :)
<Grega> :)
<Grega> mater me razpizdi, ko v mailu zastavim 5 vprasanj, in dobim en odgovor v enem stavku... najraje bi zdaj kr tja sel :>
<nafisa>                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                     
<nafisa>                                                   Grega ... a ti se pa na SEPŠ vpisuješ? :P                                                              Grega
<nafisa> wtf je pa zdej to?
<Grega> droge
<Grega> jaz bom zdaj cez 10 dni se en izpit naredil in grem na feriju naprej!! tak bo!!
<Grega> !!!!
<CrazyLemon> še pred tem pa greš na dopust za 9 dni ane
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<Grega> ne vem ce ne bom sel v ponedeljek
<Grega> danes bi sel, pa bo verjetno guzva
<CrazyLemon> jp :)
<Grega> :)
<Grega> morem se it za par dni, saj nisem bil skoraj nic letos
<CrazyLemon> ampak bl bo gužva za nazaj..torej morje ->
<CrazyLemon> bužec
<Grega> mogoce pa res... samo morem prej tega idiota z maila resit.. mi greni zivljenje! prav nalasc!
<alyosha> eee
<alyosha> kaj ko neki pobrišeš
<yang> grega ali ti nudis resitev za spletne trgovine
<alyosha> en .jpg
<alyosha> ga dobis lahko nazaj?
<alyosha> kao iz trasha?
<alyosha> yang grega je ta bandit ja:D
<yang> grega daj mi zaupaj link
<yang> da vidim cenik
<alyosha> zelo ugodno
<alyosha> samo linka se pa ne spomnem
<alyosha> yang ti kaj veš kako bi dobu nazaj neki kar sem pobrisal?
<alyosha> ma ubuntu kaj kao trash?
<alyosha> al gre use takoj dokončno vn?
<yang> ce si uporabil "rm" pol nimas kej
<alyosha> ma delete sem kliknu samo
<alyosha> tu u folderju
<alyosha> eno sliko
<alyosha> eh
<alyosha> :Dđ
<yang> a iz trasha ne mors restorat
<yang> jst svoje brisem z rm
<nafisa> hahahaha
<nafisa> nafisa: jaoooooo ... moj foter ... sem rekla, da bi mu lahko zrihtala kako skatlo ... pa se na tv priklopi pa brezzicno tipkovnico pa misko ... pa je reku da ne... da nau mtka bulila, kaj dela :D
<andrejz1> prav razmišlja
<CrazyLemon> yang ruf.si
<CrazyLemon> grega pričakujem 10% zaradi posredovanja linka
<CrazyLemon> alyosha kaj si pobrisal pa kako..načeloma naj bi se dalo ja..dokler neki ne prepišeš tisto mesto z drugo datoteko
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek razmišljam da se pri WP popolnoma odstrani tisti search
<CrazyLemon> in da mamo spodaj submenu
<CrazyLemon> tako nam potem ostane več prostorja na desni strani za drugo vsebino (npr. countdown counter etc)
<zdobersek> kaj bi pa submenu vseboval?
<CrazyLemon> tiste povezave k so trenutno na desni strani..in kjer jih bo še več pršlo
<CrazyLemon> aja..sej zdej so že ene gor v meniju..uglavnem recimo Ekipa..bi lahko dali v submenu
<CrazyLemon> pa sej se bo še našlo :)
<CrazyLemon> pa recimo Prenos , Skupnost etc...pač te malo manj pomembne povezave :)
<zdobersek> kaj pa, ce se search prestavi nekam v ta meni?
<CrazyLemon> zakaj sploh rabimo search? :)
<zdobersek> da se kaj poisce! :)
<zdobersek> mislim, sej je sam 20 pikslov v visino ...
<CrazyLemon> lih prav za not-so-important linke! :)
<Grega> CrazyLemon: dam ti 20%.. ampak upam, da ves, da je 20% od 0 = 0
<CrazyLemon> Grega i dont care!
<CrazyLemon> 20% je 20%
<CrazyLemon> pa pika
<Grega> deal
<LorD_DDooM> Ej, CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> Ej, LorD_DDooM
<LorD_DDooM> Danes odvoženih 100 km :P
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM jutri bom pa js 102km!
<CrazyLemon> :)
<LorD_DDooM> :)
<Grega> jaz bom pa zdaj 20km! s klimo :P
<CrazyLemon> http://ridewithgps.com/routes/666004
<Pepelka> PO-Kalce-Col-Nanos-Vipava-Razdrto-PO - A bike ride in Postojna, Postojna 6232, SI
<CrazyLemon> tale turca
<CrazyLemon> sam mi ni najbl všeč..še posebi ker bo 30+°
<LorD_DDooM> U, lepa, 2500 višincev
<CrazyLemon> jp..predvsem zato ker se gre na nanos :)
<LorD_DDooM> Jaz sem odpeljal malo Franjo, Å¡tartal sem ob Å¡estih
<CrazyLemon> pametno..sam vseen je blo vroče ne?
<LorD_DDooM> Niti ne...tam na klancih si itaq v senci, poj pa sam furaš na polno, tak da ni bilo panike
<andrejz1> uf preveč se vam da :)
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon, kok bos cez dve leti najdu report o 11.10 release partyju?
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM kok pa je klancev na mali Franji? :)
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek em...bom Å¡el pod "Linke" ki bo v podmeniju :>
<zdobersek> menda ne bo za vsako novico link v podmeniju?
<LorD_DDooM> http://www.franja.org/mali-maraton-profil-trase.html
<Pepelka> Maraton Franja - Mali maraton Franja - profil trase
<CrazyLemon> zgleda kar hudo..sam v resnici je kaj..cca. 10km dolžine pa 350m višinske?
<LorD_DDooM> Nekaj takega
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek kdo je pa reku da bo? :)
<zdobersek> vglavnem, sam bi rad vidu, da obstoji, ampak da se ga premakne dol med menije
<CrazyLemon> pol raje naredimo link "Iskanje"
<CrazyLemon> manj prostora porabi
<CrazyLemon> pa lepše zgleda kot tale form
<zdobersek> true
<zdobersek> pa ima wordpress stran za iskanje?
<CrazyLemon> vpišeš niz v iskalno vrstico
<CrazyLemon> pritisni enter
<CrazyLemon> inouila..stran za iskanje
<CrazyLemon> :D
<andrejz1> wii, empathy se bo upgradal.. mogoče bo delal zdaj :)
<CrazyLemon> not likely :)
<CrazyLemon> andrejz1 kje je andrejz :D
<andrejz1> ej nimam pojma zakaj ampak pidgin me vztrajno prijavlja kot andrejz1
<andrejz1> mogoče sem komp doma pržgan pustil
<CrazyLemon> mogoče se je pa empathy sam prijavu
<CrazyLemon> :>
<bogdanov> ooo
<bogdanov> :)
<bogdanov> dobavna cena za simobil iphone 4 32gb 150eu cigani!!
<CrazyLemon> lol :)
<bogdanov> ja tkoje
<bogdanov> an
<bogdanov> palo skamijona in na dobavnc
<bogdanov> pise
<bogdanov> ;)
<nafisa> bogdanov, :*
<zdobersek> yay, vnosi se lohk zdej tud popravljajo in se vse posodobi tud na forumu ...
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek to mi deli
<CrazyLemon> :D
<bogdanov> nafisa :*
<bogdanov> crazy
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov
<bogdanov> kasn videm
<bogdanov> ccc
<bogdanov> ;)
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov a?
<alyosha> CrazyLemon pobrisal sem v mapi tako da sem kliknu "del"
<miha> alyosha: zdj je vse v košu! :)
<alyosha> ma kje je koš!?:D
<nafisa> hahaha
<nafisa> alyosha, ma ti si mona
<CrazyLemon> res je
<alyosha> ti si
<alyosha> še več ko CrazyLemon
<alyosha> ma ne ne
<alyosha> :D
<nafisa> klikneš mesta --> domača mapa ... pa se ti v seznamu na levi pokaže "Smeti"
<nafisa> pod omrežje
<alyosha> ha vidiš ti
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> đizs krajst
<CrazyLemon> a res nisi vedu kje so smeti ????
<alyosha> ne uporabljam jz tega nič:D
<alyosha> pa nisem ne
<alyosha> nisem nikoli rabu
<alyosha> niti me ni zanimalo
<alyosha> sj zdj mi je znano
<alyosha> oz. sem jih vidu ze tu
<nafisa> če imaš pa star desktop ... je pa najverjetneje spodaj v kotu desnem
<CrazyLemon> a nisi nikoli brisal stuff???
<nafisa> en košek
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha> CrazyLemon nisem ne
<nafisa> ma, CrazyLemon ... on je hopeless :D
<alyosha> mam vwlik disk:D
<alyosha> uglavnem pojma nimas:D
<alyosha> glavno da sem jaz danes matematiko
<alyosha> naredu
<alyosha> skoras sigurno:D
<nafisa> kdo nima pojma?
<CrazyLemon> haha
<CrazyLemon> skoraj
<CrazyLemon> tudi js sm dva izpita naredu
<CrazyLemon> SKORAJ
<CrazyLemon> :>
<nafisa> jst sem pa slona pojedla
<nafisa> skoraj :D
<nafisa> dejmo se zresnt
<CrazyLemon> ti kot vedno..ne pretiravaš
<nafisa> v glavno ... zdej alyosha ve, kje so smeti shranjene
<alyosha> ma to me ne briga tolko
<alyosha> ju3 nebom vedu več
<nafisa> o, marija mu pomagej
<nafisa> jst mu ne morem
<alyosha> ma nerabi nerabi
<alyosha> nic bbl mam jz delo ne ko vi tu neresnezi
<alyosha> za racunalniki sedite
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> hodi jest ja
<CrazyLemon> fatty
<alyosha> ne ne to bom pol
<CrazyLemon> ne laži mi!!
<CrazyLemon> dobro vem da boš zdej in pol
<CrazyLemon> :))
<nafisa> jst sem pa za fruštk hrenovke jedla
<nafisa> :))
<miha> http://www.dnevnik.si/novice/neverjetno/1042468236 kul
<Pepelka> Razvedelo se je na Facebooku: Na zabavo hčerke britanskega politika vdrla stoglava množica | Dnevnik
<nafisa> in zgodbe se ponavljajo in ponavljajo ...
<miha> hehe
<andrejz> Empathy dela :)
<andrejz> pa prijavni zaslon je normalen
<andrejz> samo niizi v menijih Å¡e vedno niso prevedni
<CrazyLemon> definiraj normalen
<CrazyLemon> :D
<andrejz> prej je bil en grd črn pas gor
<andrejz> ne vem zakaj si noče zapomnit priljubljenih klepetalnic
<CrazyLemon> js vem1
<CrazyLemon> ker saks! :D
<nafisa> http://www.moski.si/aktualno/bedarija-dneva/galerija-straniscni-faili/galerija/
<Pepelka> Album Galerija: Straniščni faili  - Slika 1 od 10
<nafisa> ku se prevede keramična ploščica (ta za v kopalnico)
<andrejz> failblog.org
<andrejz> to si poglej
<nafisa> ko ne bom zmajčkov igrala na g+
<nafisa> sam rame mi žre
<nafisa> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FHxar1iT-6g&feature=player_embedded
<Pepelka> Realizator pornusów w terenie      - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> nafisa bathroom tile
<nafisa> hvala
<CrazyLemon> 10€
<marko-_-> tak pa so studijski posnetki online:>
<miha> bravo marko-_-
<frojnd> http://slo.craigslist.org/m4w/2565539918.html
<nafisa> nisem Å¡e v MB ... jebat ga
<CrazyLemon> OMG!
<CrazyLemon> Miley Cyrus so zasačili med poljubljanjem!
<napsy> oh-oh :)
<CrazyLemon> ane!
<CrazyLemon> wacap!?
<zdobersek> TEPEM JIH
<zdobersek> KO BARBARE
<zdobersek> PROKLETI KOMARJI
<Grega> zakaj si pa barbare tepel?
<Grega> mislim.. jaz tud poznam barbaro in si bi zasluzila kak pretep, ampak.. mogoce bi moral tebe poklical ;)
<zdobersek> barbár
<Grega> barbára
<napsy> dan
<miha> lp
<napsy> ka zdaj
<napsy> uporabla ze kdo 11.10?
<BigWhale> jest ze neki cajta
<BigWhale> ... don't ...
<BigWhale> ce nimas dobrih zivcev
<BigWhale> pol rajs ne
<BigWhale> ceprav zdej je ze mal boljs kot je bla A1
<napsy> hm
<napsy> zdj so prisli na gnome3 stack, ane?
<BigWhale> ne se
<BigWhale> mislim gnome3 je tud zraven ja
<BigWhale> samo nisem pa preprican, ce je vse na gnome3 :)
<BigWhale> afaik ne
<napsy> aja
<miha> :)
<CrazyLemon> napsy andrejz je na 10.10
<CrazyLemon> 11.10*
<napsy> sm ze slisu da je precej razocaranje :-)
<CrazyLemon> js pa sm slišal kar nekaj pohval :)
<Grega> jaz nisem slisal nic!
<CrazyLemon> ti si itak malce gluh :(
<Grega> to sem pa ze slisal, ja
<CrazyLemon> a miracle!
<Grega> pozna kdo kaksnega designera, ki bi mi naredil kak banner?
<CrazyLemon> sorry..js sam rišem na platno !
<Grega> revcek
<CrazyLemon> i know :(
<CrazyLemon> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JOddp-nlNvQ
<Pepelka> Thor - Trailer (OFFICIAL)      - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> tole je na pašnikih če koga zanima
<Grega> hm, bom si jaz sposodil..
<Grega> kateri release naj vzamem?
<CrazyLemon> tistega ki ti paše
<CrazyLemon> maš 720p
<CrazyLemon> 480p
<CrazyLemon> bdrip
<Grega> larceny bom vzel
<CrazyLemon> larceny is 'aight
<Grega> aight!
<CrazyLemon> nč..spat bo treba it!
<Grega> ne no
<Grega> daj pocakaj se.. 6 sec, da downloadm
<Grega> :>>>>
<CrazyLemon> ok..naj ti bo
<Grega> se 2
<CrazyLemon> [23:10:41] <Grega> daj pocakaj se.. 6 sec, da downloadm
<CrazyLemon> [23:10:53] <Grega> se 2
<CrazyLemon> zakaj mi lažeš v nickname???
<Grega> oh :(
<CrazyLemon> zakaaaaaaaj grega
<CrazyLemon> v tcp socket mi lažeš!
<Grega> :((
<CrazyLemon> tak si k udp..čist nezanesljiv!
<Grega> ce imas sekunde vkljucene.. :(
<CrazyLemon> d0h!..timestamp!
<Grega> :( oprosti
<CrazyLemon> ne vem grega ..NE VEM
<Grega> dajva casu cas
<CrazyLemon> al pa ne!
<CrazyLemon> adijo Grega
<Grega> bodiva zaenkrat prijatelja, potem pa bova videla kako naprej..
<Grega> :((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((
<miha> :))))))))))))))))))))))))))
<BigWhale> Vcasih si zelim, da bi ljudje zjutraj jemali predpisane tablete ...
<Grega> tezko je dobit predpisane tablete
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Rogergr: Vse najboljše Linux  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5091/new/posts/
#ubuntu-si 2011-08-27
<frojnd> morgen (Zzzzzeeeeh)
<frojnd> ni cudno da na izpit zaspim, ce so take krute ure
<napsy> lp
<miha> dan
<frojnd> dan
<dhbiker> noč
<dhbiker> :P
<miha> lol
<frojnd> sam res
<frojnd> noc
<frojnd> ura je ze skor ena
<miha> http://www.camaradeaparecida.go.gov.br/ lol
<Sky[x]> :)
<miha> še vedn vroč... upam da bo jutri dež
<miha> lepo bi blo
<miha> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldnews/northamerica/usa/8726701/Worlds-oldest-person-celebrates-115th-birthday.html Besse Cooper told local newspapers that her secret to longevity lies in two key tenets.
<Pepelka> World's oldest person celebrates 115th birthday - Telegraph
<miha> "I mind my own business," she said. "And I don't eat junk food."
<Sky[x]> have fun with FB :>
<miha> http://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/316758_2381750662622_1216364157_2898512_6740887_n.jpg
<Pepelka> http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=1216364157
<frojnd> heh miha, a to je joke zarad tega? http://www.camaraaparecida.sp.gov.br/ :D
<Pepelka> C&acirc;mara Municipal de Aparecida: P&aacute;gina Inicial
<frojnd> omg je mraz v sobi
<frojnd> grem mal vun na zrak
<frojnd> ajde
<frojnd> fajn bote
<miha> hm
<miha> če en irc sam na ipv6.. je kak način da se pride gor?
<Tadej> prek ipv6 :)
<miha> socks5? :D
<miha> mah
<miha> Å¡koda.. nikol prej me ni ipv6 ganu :D
<yang> miha mislis na freenode?
<yang> irc.ipv6.freenode.net
<miha> ne
<yang> kaj pa
<Tadej> ppl a so ze komu na telemachu linijo povečal?
<kat> ja, ene pet let nazaj
<Sky[x]> lp
<Sky[x]> kdo kle ?
<nafisa> http://www.fastlol.com/15_years_ago_vs_today.html
<Pepelka> FastLol.com - 15 Years Ago Vs Today
<nafisa> http://www.fastlol.com/great_tattoo_idea.html
<Pepelka> FastLol.com - Great Tattoo Idea
<nafisa> lol ... http://www.fastlol.com/failbook.html
<Pepelka> FastLol.com - Failbook
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] MAXtor: Kako namestim firefox 5?  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5079/new/posts/
<Grega> lol, v vhod parlamenta se je en kreten zapelal
<Grega> :))
<Sky[x]> jp
<Sky[x]> menne FB jebe :S
<Grega> oh, ne!
<Sky[x]> ne rata mi nardi da posta na wall userja ko klikne objavi na mojem zidu :S
<Sky[x]> kej delov ti s tem grega ?
<Grega> hm, nekaj ja, ampak se vec ne spomnim
<Grega> <fb:share-button class="url" href="http://apps.facebook.com/etrgovina/artikel/${product.id}" />
<Grega> to je "deli z ostalimi" gumb
<Sky[x]> fora je da se men dinamicno generira rezultat in pol tocno ta rezultat k ga dobi ga morm jst njemu na zir objavt ce to klikne
<Sky[x]> to mors pa vse z unmu facebook classom nardit
<Sky[x]> pa APIji
<CrazyLemon> jutro!11
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: [rešeno] Kako namestim firefox 5?  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5079/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JgoR2yggI8U
<Pepelka> SLOWLYWOOD - ŠUPLJE PRIČE - FIGHT V TIVOLIJU      - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM ni mi uspelo prekolesarit 102km :S
<LorD_DDooM> pa drugič :)
<CrazyLemon> težka bo
<CrazyLemon> sem se odloču da če sta več kot dva vzpona da ne grem več :D
<LorD_DDooM> Ti samo eno bejbiko zraven povabi, boš videl koliko motivacije dobiš :P
<CrazyLemon> uff..eno sem vidu pri..hm..tist hrib kjer se iz kalc gre proti idriji
<CrazyLemon> madona nism vidu lepše kolesarke..častna!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<LorD_DDooM> Kladje al kaj je
<CrazyLemon> neki takega ja
<LorD_DDooM> Tisti klanec je pasji ja..
<CrazyLemon> tist je bil Å¡e dober..ker je bil prvi :D
<LorD_DDooM> Najlepše so itaq kolesarke :P
<CrazyLemon> pasji je nato bil nanos (30+ vročina)
<CrazyLemon> in hudičevo pasji je nato še bil rebrnice (ni blo vročine ampak zjebana kolena+kondicija)
<LorD_DDooM> Pa saj to je že čist hudo
<CrazyLemon> pol sm se zapeljal do razdrtega in sm ostalim sporoču da ne grem naprej :D
<CrazyLemon> ni Å¡lo..
<LorD_DDooM> Saj bolje to, kot pa da kak krš fašeš
<LorD_DDooM> krč*
<CrazyLemon> bolše to kot pa da sm teden dni v postli :)
<CrazyLemon> nimam ponavadi težav s krči
<LorD_DDooM> Jah, pri teh temperaturah se ni za hecat
<CrazyLemon> v vipavi je bilo 36 :)
<LorD_DDooM> To je vsaj 16 preveč :P
<CrazyLemon> se strinjam :)
<CrazyLemon> tko da..never again :D
<lynxlynxlynx> ob 0400 vstan
<lynxlynxlynx> rana ura slovenskih fantov grob pa to
<CrazyLemon> to je pa..malo prezgodaj :D
<LorD_DDooM> Never say never :)
<CrazyLemon> takrat lih vstanejo medvedi :D
<LorD_DDooM> Jaz sem si tudi po prvi Franji rekel, da ne grem nikoli več...no še 5x sem šel :P
<CrazyLemon> franja franja al mala franja? :)
<LorD_DDooM> Mala Franja...z MTBjem hodim
<CrazyLemon> sej lahko tudi taveliko franjo z MTBjem :D
<LorD_DDooM> Pojdi, pa poročaj kako je :) Vem da se da, ampak ne vem, če bi bil za ;)
<CrazyLemon> po današnji izkušnji..i think i'll pass :)
<LorD_DDooM> Na maraton Alpe te ne spustijo, če nimaš specialke
<CrazyLemon> ah..tisti s specialkami pa so tudi..spešl
<CrazyLemon> si opazu da nikoli ne pozdravijo voznikov MTB/treking koles..ampak sam tiste s specialkami?
<CrazyLemon> :D
<LorD_DDooM> Ja, to se često dogaja
<LorD_DDooM> Nažalost
<CrazyLemon> fensi so :D
<lynxlynxlynx> jst sm hotu v Å¡kofjo loko s skirojem :)
<LorD_DDooM> Važno, da imajo fajn pobrite noge pa lep enodelni dres :P
<CrazyLemon> lynxlynxlynx in..go for it! :D
<lynxlynxlynx> ga nimam, pa vprašam prek neta, če ma kdo za posodit; v četrtek sem skoraj dobil sekiro ><
<lynxlynxlynx> a ma kdo skiro, ne sekiro, ščiro xD
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM ja ..sm slišal že zgodbe ko so težili drugim k niso bili pobriti po nogah...zakaj za vraga ne pobrijejo noge :)
<LorD_DDooM> Jah, ne gre to tko..ne more en z nepobritimi nogami vlečt skupinico pobritežev...veš, da bi jih ego padel :P
<LorD_DDooM> jim*
<lynxlynxlynx> ne vem če vsi pobriteži vejo, ampak profiji si jih brijejo zaradi enostavnejših poškodb, ne upora
<CrazyLemon> jp
<CrazyLemon> in moj odgovor na to ?
<CrazyLemon> "js ne mislim past po tleh"
<lynxlynxlynx> ja
<CrazyLemon> najbolš pol da si dam tkoj gips gor..če slučajno zlomim roko :D
<lynxlynxlynx> ne, najboljš da v neoprenu kolesariš, to bi ful ublažilo in sunek in trenje :)
<CrazyLemon> to!
<LorD_DDooM> Full body armour
<CrazyLemon> pa še če slučajno se odločiš za skok v sočo..ouila! si itak že oblečen!
<CrazyLemon> lynxlynxlynx sam tko..btw..kaj pa tebe prneslo v naše ubuntu vode? :D
<lynxlynxlynx> špijonaža
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] kurci2: DJ - Mixxx  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5093/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] MAXtor: driverji za HP Photosmart B010a  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5094/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: DJ - Mixxx  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5093/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] kurci2: DJ - Mixxx  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5093/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: driverji za HP Photosmart B010a  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5094/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> racnovice Računalniške novice
<CrazyLemon> E-kolo – IZKLICNA CENA 1 €!:
<CrazyLemon> LOL!
<CrazyLemon> aja..to je električno kolo..ne ekološko kot sm js predvideval
<CrazyLemon> :p
<Sky[x]> kdo ma cajt eno aplikacijo za FB stestirat
<Sky[x]> 2x treba kliknt toj to :
<Sky[x]> :D
<lynxlynxlynx> no pa dej
<lynxlynxlynx> al pa ne :)
<Sky[x]> mah zdj sem ugotovu kaj me jebe :S
<Sky[x]> kr un dialog k mors kliknt allow se mi pokaze pa koj skrije
<Sky[x]> in zard tega pol nic ne dela :(
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] MAXtor: driverji za HP Photosmart B010a  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5094/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] pazko: kubuntu internet  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5095/new/posts/
<zgaga> theme od amige mi je carski
<Sky[x]> kdojzdj kle ?
#ubuntu-si 2011-08-28
<tr43nd> lp
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] lolsi11: A ste že zvedeli za nov zakon?  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5096/new/posts/
<Sky[x]> lp
<calmpitbull> kak ustavi process u bash skripti
<calmpitbull> in to po 20s delovanja
<calmpitbull> naredil sem sudo airodump-ng & pid=$!
<calmpitbull> { sleep 10; kill $pid; } &
<calmpitbull> samo problem je v tem da vrze vn da ni processa
<Sky[x]> hm hm
<Sky[x]> kill -9 ?
<calmpitbull> je mogoce da airodump-ng mon0 naredi child process airodump-ng
<Sky[x]> dej ko lavfas proces
<Sky[x]> poglej ps aux | grep air*
<calmpitbull> ok
<calmpitbull> ok
<Sky[x]> da vids ker proces je kako se imenuj itd..
<calmpitbull> caki sam neki sem se spomnal
<calmpitbull> ka ce dam path programa in ga saveam pid
<calmpitbull> caki sam mal
<Sky[x]> tud lahko ja se boljs
<Sky[x]> da savas pid nekam in a iz tam ven preberes pol :)
<calmpitbull> sam ko ne dela
<calmpitbull> rofl
<calmpitbull> ka ti se da pogledat scripto
<Sky[x]> dej celo skripto nekam pastej da vidm mal
<calmpitbull> http://paste.debian.net/127620/
<Pepelka> debian Pastezone
<calmpitbull> mogoce mi path ni dober
<calmpitbull> ka pa vem
<calmpitbull> in nevem ce morem met sudo ispred
<calmpitbull> ker pac delam v sudo
<Sky[x]> delaj vse kot root za zacetek :)
<calmpitbull> pa kaj ni vse root
<calmpitbull> mislis sduo {sleep....}
<calmpitbull> sudo
<Sky[x]> lavfej skripto kot root pa bo sigurno delal
<Sky[x]> pol k bo pa delal bos pa dal na navadnga userja :)
<calmpitbull> caki dam ti celo skrpito gor
<calmpitbull> ker to je samo del
<calmpitbull> na zacetku gre vse v root
<calmpitbull> se pravi poklice root....ti vtipkas password in pol se sprozi...airmon-ng...ti vpises svojo wifi kartico in pol pride do airodump-ng mon0....naprej je pa ta problem
<calmpitbull> caki mal
<calmpitbull> dam ti ve
<calmpitbull> vse
<calmpitbull> http://paste.debian.net/127622/
<Pepelka> debian Pastezone
<calmpitbull> nimam pojma no
<Sky[x]> a ni kle treba dat se ECHO ?
<Sky[x]> sudo $PID> /usr/games/airodump-ng.pid
<calmpitbull> drek sam mal
<calmpitbull> no bomo vidl
<calmpitbull> se par sekund
<calmpitbull> lahko bi si dal tam 2s namest 10
<calmpitbull> ne worka
<calmpitbull> ./bash03: line 45: /usr/games/airodump-ng.pid: Permission denied
<calmpitbull> ./bash03: line 46: syntax error near unexpected token `}'
<calmpitbull> ./bash03: line 46: `sudo { sleep 4; kill $PID; } '
<Sky[x]> pa dej najprej ustvar fajl s tem imenom
<Sky[x]> pa chmod na 777
<Sky[x]> pa spet ne lavfas kot root cene bi mel pravice
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: driverji za HP Photosmart B010a  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5094/new/posts/
<calmpitbull> kako to mislis da ne laufam  ko root
<calmpitbull> kaj ne laufam kot root
<calmpitbull> vse skupaj
<calmpitbull> ????
<Sky[x]> skripta
<calmpitbull> da
<calmpitbull> in kako da to naredim
<Sky[x]> prjav se kot root ane
<calmpitbull> tako je
<calmpitbull> aaaa mislis gor na bin/bash
<calmpitbull> al kaj
<calmpitbull> drek nc vec mi ni jasno
<Sky[x]> nauc se logirt kot root
<Sky[x]> sudo su -
<calmpitbull> aaaaa to
<calmpitbull> ma to sem tut probal pa ni slo
<calmpitbull> grem se enkrat
<calmpitbull> root@whiteregion:/home/calmpitbull/bash_prog#
<calmpitbull> in skripta se zaustavi na tem
<Sky[x]> kva zaustav ?
<calmpitbull> samo se zaustavi na tem
<calmpitbull> ko sem ti gor da
<calmpitbull> dal
<calmpitbull> ne gre naprej
<calmpitbull> ce dam sudo su
<calmpitbull> v scripto
<calmpitbull> brb
<calmpitbull> grem po polnilc
<calmpitbull> evo me
<Sky[x]> pa ne v skripto kekec
<Sky[x]> sudo su -
<CrazyLemon> vidim da Å¡e nisi prebral tistega linka :)
<Sky[x]> napis v terminal
<Sky[x]> pol pa slee pozen skripto
<Sky[x]> res mi je smotan pogovarjat se s tabo k ne poznas osnov
<calmpitbull> rofl
<Sky[x]> zakaj si pol su to pisat v skripto
<calmpitbull> ja drek pol ce morem to pisat v terminal
<Sky[x]> pa sprasvov kako se v root logiras
<calmpitbull> ma vem za sudo su
<calmpitbull> taksen kekec pa spet nisem
<Sky[x]> pa sem ti lepo napisal akva rabs to pisat pa sploh ne poslusas
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: [rešeno] driverji za HP Photosmart B010a  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5094/new/posts/
<calmpitbull> poslusam samo citam zraven kao se da kej zrihtat
<calmpitbull> evo grem pogledat z sudo su
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: kubuntu internet  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5095/new/posts/
<calmpitbull> drek nc ne dela
<calmpitbull> pomoje bi bilo lazje da vrzem wifi iz monitor moda
<calmpitbull> pa se bo prekinal
<CrazyLemon> calmpitbull kaj ti sploh naredi pid=$!  ?
<calmpitbull> kao spravi pid
<calmpitbull> tak sem js razumel
<CrazyLemon> si probal kdaj izpisat ti ta pid ? :)
<calmpitbull> sej ga vrze vn
<CrazyLemon> pa je tapravi pid ? :)
<calmpitbull> samo problem je v tem da je to od komande airodump-ng mon0 in to se tako ali tako killa sam posebi
<Sky[x]> se zdj nisi pogledal kaj ti ispie ps aux | grep +air
<Sky[x]> ?
<Sky[x]> *
<calmpitbull> root     21655  0.0  0.0   3928   452 ?        S    09:12   0:02 airodump-ng mon0
<CrazyLemon> dosti je teh problemov :)
<calmpitbull> 1000     28633  0.0  0.0   4160   864 pts/11   S+   10:55   0:00 grep --color=auto airodump-ng
<calmpitbull> ni ni
<calmpitbull> sej je samo nedelja
<CrazyLemon> preberi si tisti link :)
<calmpitbull> kir link
<calmpitbull> nimam pojma o cem govoris
<CrazyLemon> http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Bash-Prog-Intro-HOWTO.html
<Pepelka> BASH Programming - Introduction HOW-TO
<CrazyLemon> nekaj dni nazaj sm ti ga skopiral na hrvaškem kanalu :)
<CrazyLemon> pa očitno ga nisi prebral :)
<calmpitbull> ne nisem
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] strauski: A ste že zvedeli za nov zakon?  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5096/new/posts/
<calmpitbull> CrazyLemon: to je na drug nacin receno da nimat pojma:)
<calmpitbull> in da je to pretrt oreh za vas
<nafisa> ej, CrazyLemon ... kdo je pa tole?
<calmpitbull> kir zakon
<calmpitbull> drek
<CrazyLemon> calmpitbull to je na drugin način povedano da te ne mislimo učit osnove ..ker karkoli ti je nekdo povedal nisi upošteval ker si sam preveč pameten
<CrazyLemon> nafisa nobody :)
<tr43nd> :)
<nafisa> ah, nekam "pameten" se mi zdi ...
<tr43nd> nafisa:  http://www.racunalniske-novice.com/novice/splet/socialna-omrezja/twitter/fotogalerije-na-twitterju.html?RSSd527dabe71658e0669907636ff8bec77
<Pepelka> Fotogalerije na Twitterju
<nafisa> ah, nazadnjaki
<tr43nd> <nafisa> to je zate
<nafisa> a člank je napisan posebej zame?
<nafisa> lej, na twitterju imam eno sliko ... pa še tista je rahlo preveč
<tr43nd> neeee,ampak 2 odstavek 3 vrsta
<tr43nd> FIFO
<nafisa> kaj ma to z mano?
<tr43nd> a nima?
<nafisa> kaj naj bi imelo to z mano?
<tr43nd> hm, sorry, kratek spomin
<tr43nd> al pa druga oseba za nickom
<tr43nd> :)
<CrazyLemon> več oseb je za nickom nafisa..
<CrazyLemon> (kriva so mumila)
<nafisa> CrazyLemon, dej prid, da ti ga potegnem, da ti bo rit v anus pote3gnlo .... mogoče mi boš pol mir dal s temi mumili
<CrazyLemon> tr43nd kot vidiš je trenutno "na oblasti" perverzna nafisa
<CrazyLemon> :>
<tr43nd> hehehehe
<tr43nd> sorry moram it
<tr43nd> lp
<calmpitbull> pametni je back
<nafisa> narekovaje s pozabu
<calmpitbull> he he
<calmpitbull> `pametni` je back
<nafisa> že bolje
<calmpitbull> ma drek nekje pa morem zacet
<calmpitbull> kako drugace naucit
<calmpitbull> CrazyLemon: sam da ves da nisem edini "pametni" ki ima probleme z killanjem airodump-ng
<calmpitbull> nas je kr neki na svetu :)
<calmpitbull> na bash kanalu so rekl da se me more ugasnat
<nafisa> ja, pol pa tam sprašuj
<nafisa> al pa na #ubuntu
<calmpitbull> sej sem
<calmpitbull> ko pa smo slovenci najbolj pametni
<calmpitbull> pardon "pametni"
<nafisa> spet si se zmotil ... so nekateri ... ne smo :D
<calmpitbull> kako to mislis
<neett> nekaj mi povejte...
<neett> ponavljam 2. letnik vss na ptuju
<neett> mel sn stipendijo
<neett> samo se vedno mam 1 izpit za naredit
<neett> samo verjetno ga nebom :)
<neett> kaj ce se evidencno vpisem
<nafisa> vrnit boš mogu štipendijo
<neett> pa se ta izpit naredim, morem vracat al ne ?
<nafisa> če se vpišeš, pol ne
<nafisa> če pa se ne, boš pa mogu
<neett> ja samo statusa tu nimam :)
<nafisa> ne dobiš potrdila o vpisu?
<neett> ja nekaj verjetno dobis
<nafisa> ja, če dobiš, pol ni panike
<nafisa> če pa ne ... pol pa boš verjetno moguvrnit štipendijo
<neett> ja nekaj ziher mores dobit
<nafisa> katastrofa, no ... mi en poslal kao en italjanski pornjak od latoye ... pa sem rekla, da bom pogledala, če je kaj boljši od unga "janeza" ... pa še hujši polom ... slabšega pretvarjanja pa še ne
<calmpitbull> latoye?
<calmpitbull> koji drek sam uopce isao u bash
<calmpitbull> grem pod tus
<CrazyLemon> če ga killaš se mora ugasnit
<CrazyLemon> neett prvo leto če ponavljaš ne rabiš vrnit...če pa tudi drugič ne gre..pol pa moraš..
<CrazyLemon> neki takega je
<neett> polom
<neett> pa nekaj sem bral, da se lahko zmenis za odlog placila,..pa v tem casu se naredis kar ti manka...
<CrazyLemon> pojdi do pristojne službe pa prašaj :)
<neett> hh :)
<nafisa> zakaj pa mene ni dol fuknlo?
<neett> * nafisa has quit (*.net *.split)
<neett> * nafisa (~nafisa@unaffiliated/nafisa) has joined #ubuntu-si
<miha> nafisa: to je vse relativno
<miha> nafisa: za njih je tebe dol fuknilo ne njih
<nafisa> aja, pol mi pa ni nič javlo :D
<miha> sj oni so tud na ircu, sam serverji so se nehal pogovarjat
<miha> iz ene mreže nastaneta dve (ali več) :D
<nafisa> aja
<miha> ja
<miha> !g irc net split
<miha> hehe
<miha> :9
<miha>  [Global Notice] Hi folks. In preparation for some maintenance, we need to do a bit of re-hubbing. This is going  to basically involve nearly all of EU splitting from US - so it's going to be noisy. Sorry for the inconvenience, and I'll send another message when we're  done.
<miha> lolz
<CrazyLemon> jp :)
<nafisa> smo vsi vidli, ja
<miha> nafisa: ja no, ti očitno nisi čist razumela kaj to je :)
<nafisa> sem mislila, da bo piskalo
<miha> hehe
<calmpitbull> oi
<CrazyLemon> http://www.reuters.com/article/2011/08/26/google-edinburgh-idUSL5E7JQ2I520110826
<Pepelka> UPDATE 2-Google TV to launch in Europe next year| Reuters
<CrazyLemon> matr kako je ta omgubuntu bloated
<Sky[x]> kaj je blo ?
<miha> http://slo-tech.com/novice/t481697
<Pepelka> Varnost brez&#382;i&#269;nih  medicinskih pripomo&#269;kov @ Slo-Tech
<nafisa> Bilko, :*
<Sky[x]> http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/35229/#p35229
<Pepelka> "Karen Sandler: Freedom from my heart to the desktop" (Stran 1) - Prosti čas, šola in ostale bedarije - Ubuntu.si forum
<miha> :)
<Sky[x]> jst sem obupal nad FB :D
<miha> a
<Sky[x]> kurcev osnovn example mi sploh ne dela
<Sky[x]> in res nv vec kva je narobe :)
<nafisa> Sky[x], kr zbriš FB ... ko ti slike iz njega kradejo :P
<miha> hehe
<miha> kaj pa devate porn na fb
<nafisa> jst ga ne
<nafisa> vsaj mislim, da ne
<Sky[x]> hehe
<miha> nafisa: paz da avtomatsko ne sinhroniziras slik iz telefona.. ;)
<nafisa> miha, jih ne
<nafisa> pa tud če bi jih ...
<nafisa> who cares
<Grega> pol bi pa mark fap fap fap...
<Grega> pa bi te ze pecal..
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<bogdanov> kva
<bogdanov> pa city
<bogdanov> dela fakk
<bogdanov> kasna ekipa
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov kolko je rezultat?
<bogdanov> 4:0
<bogdanov> 3 dzeko
<bogdanov> 1 aguero
<bogdanov> samir nasri podav 4x
<bogdanov> :)
<CrazyLemon> u jebote
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa delajo modric pa kranjcar?
<CrazyLemon> spijo? :S
<bogdanov> ma kaj bojo hrvati
<bogdanov> delal drkal kurac
<bogdanov> :)
<Bilko> nafisa, tnx :)
<Bilko> hoy CrazyLemon
<nafisa> Bilko, prideš v soboto?
<Bilko> kam? :)
<nafisa> na maraton?
<nafisa> prevajalski
<Bilko> v lj?
<Bilko> babysitter sem v soboto :)
<Bilko> vidm zdej novico ja
<nafisa> Å¡koda
<nafisa> pripelji babyja s sabo
<nafisa> bom jst pazila ;)
<Bilko> ja, veš zdej se vsak dan furam v lj in delam 130km na dan. Tko, da kakšen dan brez te vožnje res prav pride :)
<nafisa> haha
<nafisa> oglasi se kej, če si skos v LJ
<Bilko> letos sm dal 1700e sam za benz
<Bilko> matr, morm si najt Å¡iht tuki nekje!
<nafisa> s kje pa si?
<Bilko> zdej bliz novga mesta
<nafisa> aha
<nafisa> jst si pa iščem službo v MB
<Bilko> zapuščaš lj?
<nafisa> aha
<nafisa> kmalu
<Bilko> kak to?
<nafisa> k mojemu se selim
<Bilko> aja tvoj je iz mb
<nafisa> aha
<CrazyLemon> Bilko kaj se sekiraš..sj dobiš plačane potne stroške :D
<Bilko> CrazyLemon, mhm...pr oderuškem privatniku pa res
<Bilko> nevem niti kaj je regres, sam 18 dni dopusta, nč povrnjenih stroškov za prevoz
<CrazyLemon> torej ti si tista poceni delovna sila o kateri se govori na 24ur :))
<CrazyLemon> zakaj si pa tam če te sam izkorišča?
<Bilko> tko je to, če delaš za enga "revčka" k je med največjimi gostinci v lj
<Bilko> ja js sm ta heh
<miha> !g nevidni delavci sveta
<Pepelka> IWW - Nevidni delavci sveta - NJETWORK http://www.njetwork.org/IWW-Nevidni-delavci-sveta
<Bilko> dans te že vsak izkorišča...vsi smo sužnji, sam večina še neve tega
<Bilko> sej zato hočm kej tle najt. Sam ni lahko kej pamtnga najt
<Bilko> nem se pa rad nategnu pa še na slabš pršu
<miha> Bilko: tud kapitalisti so sužnji, večinoma.. do vratu zapufani, vsaka sapica jih lahk bankrotira
<Bilko> sicer pa drug let decembra al kdaj že bo itak konc sveta kot ga poznamo :) pa bo bolš al pa slabš...vsaj stagniral novmo več
<Bilko> miha,  ja spoznavam tole cedalje bolj
<Bilko> sej pravm da bo tut tale moj šef zabredu enkrat. in ko bo, bo hitro šlo navzdol, ker ma prevec vsega da bi reševal vse po vrsti
<nafisa> mejte se ... se mogoče kaj s telefona javim
<nafisa> cya
<nafisa> a mladost je samo ena in je zapletena
<zdobersek> razpleti jo - odrasti!
<nafisa> nocem :D
<nafisa> <:P
<zdobersek> kje je CrazyLemon
<alyosha> hejho kaj ve kdo za kašen dober converter?
<alyosha> avi 2 flv?
<zdobersek> v flv?
<alyosha> tako je
<alyosha> iz avija
<alyosha> sj na googlu jih najde ziljon
<alyosha> samo tko če ve kdo za kašnega da je res ql
<alyosha> da ne probavam tu 12 različnih
<zdobersek> za v flashplayer?
<alyosha> za na joomlo
<zdobersek> aha, tega ne poznam.
<alyosha> bistvo je samo da je .flv
<zdobersek> ampak imo bo najlazi z ffmpeg
<alyosha> ffmpeg
<alyosha> da vidimo
<zdobersek> to se bos s konzolo spilu
<zdobersek> so pa tud gui aplikacije
<zdobersek> !g ubuntu sound converter
<Pepelka> How to install sound converter on Ubuntu  Linux | DetectorPRO http://www.detector-pro.com/2008/09/how-to-install-sound-converter-on.html
<zdobersek> ja, apt-get install soundconverter
<zdobersek> afair kr spodoben program, kolkr  se spomnim
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: A ste že zvedeli za nov zakon?  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5096/new/posts/
<bajdec> drugače se da pa kak frontend dobit za FFmpeg, mencoder...
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: [rešeno] driverji za HP Photosmart B010a  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5094/new/posts/
<alyosha> bajdec lih zdj sem najdu ja :)
<bajdec> aha
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] bajdec: A ste že zvedeli za nov zakon?  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5096/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Rogergr: A ste že zvedeli za nov zakon?  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5096/new/posts/
<Grega> zakaj bi sla ura narobe na racunalniku?
<zdobersek> Spremenila se je rotacija Zemlje!
<lynxlynxlynx> kaj, a ti odšteva?
<Grega> men se je tud vceraj zdelo!
 * CrazyLemon fixes zdobersek's connection
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: A ste že zvedeli za nov zakon?  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5096/new/posts/
<yang> Zanima me kdo je uvoznik za Asus v SLO
<CrazyLemon> baje comtron
<CrazyLemon> hm..oz ne
<CrazyLemon> več jih je :o
<yang> servis je sistem-ena imajo par prenosnikov, ampak ne od asusa
<CrazyLemon> avtera je en
<CrazyLemon> zastopnik
<CrazyLemon> Avtera d. o. o. je največji slovenski zastopnik in distributer nekaterih najpomembnejših
<CrazyLemon> blagovnih znamk s področja računalništva, informacijske tehnologije in zabavne elektronike,
<CrazyLemon> kot so: Acer, Apple, Asus, Autodesk,
<CrazyLemon> ...
<CrazyLemon> alterna je drug :)
<yang> avtera ma ja, kul
<yang> sam ne vem zakaj morjo bit 20% drazji kot v nemciji
<CrazyLemon> slovenski pohlep? :)
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa kupuješ?
<yang> lahk bi mel boljso spletno stran glede na to kako robo prodajajo
<yang> kupujem en 13" porenosnik
<yang> pa mi je padel v oci Asus U36
<CrazyLemon> V letih našega delovanja smo postali pooblaščeni uvoznik in distributer mnogih svetovno znanih IT podjetij, kot so: NEC (projektorji, plasma zasloni in optične naprave) NEC/Displays, AsRock, ASUS,
<CrazyLemon> torej..tudi acord-92
<yang> Sonyja ne mislim kupovat pri nas, ker imajo do 40% visje cene
<nafisa> madona ... mata pa produktivne pogovore
<nafisa> acord 92 ma drago
<CrazyLemon> kateri Drago?
<nafisa> pa še servisa za asus nimajo več sami
<nafisa> drago z malo, ne z veliko
<nafisa> drago, dražje, najdražje
<CrazyLemon> ah..torej ti ni prijatu ker si očitno niti velike začetnice ne zasluži
<yang> pcplus nima nobenih asusov
<yang> avtera ima pa neko osnovno razlicico U36
<yang> http://acord-92.si/ck_up_slike/files/Cyberain_server.jpg
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek kaj si prej rabu
<CrazyLemon> al si spet odpingal
<zdobersek> nisem!
<zdobersek> mnda!
<zdobersek> povej, si bil vceri na turi?
<CrazyLemon> delno
<CrazyLemon> 89% tura je bila :D
<CrazyLemon> vsaj zame
<zdobersek> W T F
<zdobersek> spet me bo odnesl
<CrazyLemon> no surprise :D
<CrazyLemon> not a*
<CrazyLemon> zakaj prašaš zdobersek ? te zanima ta turca?
<CrazyLemon> "turca"
<zdobersek> ne, povej rajs, kok kej noge :D
<zdobersek> grem prej modem restartat ...
<CrazyLemon> no kr dej
<CrazyLemon> pa prijavi napako no
<CrazyLemon> ker si tko tečen
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> <CrazyLemon> pa prijavi napako no
<CrazyLemon> !
<CrazyLemon> :D
<zdobersek> si ne zasluzjo
<CrazyLemon> uglavnem..noge me nikoli ne bolijo
<CrazyLemon> vsaj ne drug dan
<CrazyLemon> so me pa zato kolena tako hudičevo bolela..da sm se kr ustavu v razdrtem in nism nadaljeval do postojne :)
<CrazyLemon> tko da..90km mi je uspelo prevozit..pa cca. 1800m višinske
<lynxlynxlynx> huh, a to šteješ v obe smeri?
<CrazyLemon> ubistvu je bila ena smer..ker je bil krog
<zdobersek> za popizdit
<zdobersek> mac mini stane najmanj 600€
<lynxlynxlynx> mislim v vertikalmo smeri, gor in dol
<CrazyLemon> lynxlynxlynx ..ne to sm sam gor Å¡tel
<zdobersek> pa dobis neko revno kisto k je sam za filme predvajat
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek hmmm..let me think
<CrazyLemon> ne kupit mac minija?
<zdobersek> (mislim, to rabim, sam ceneje)
<CrazyLemon> :)
<zdobersek> bv
<miha> http://www.salon.com/life/feature/2011/08/28/college_drinking_interview/index.html
<Pepelka> Why do college students love getting wasted? - Education - Salon.com
<lynxlynxlynx> kul
<CrazyLemon> če je ta kul letel na moj stavek..dvomim da bi se kolena strinjala s tabo :D
<zdobersek> By taking care of other drinkers when they're feeling ill, he argues, many student drinkers also get their first taste of adult responsibility, findings that have major implications for the ways in which we think about alcohol.
<zdobersek> ffs
<zdobersek> froca naj jim dajo pazit :)
<CrazyLemon> sej to je res
<CrazyLemon> js sm recimo bil eden takih..odgovoren pijanc
<CrazyLemon> zato več ne pijem..
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<lynxlynxlynx> ko tole narediš peš, se ti lahko pritožujejo, ne pa ko ti ni treba nosit lastne teže ;P
<zdobersek> am ... ko gonis, moras zravn se ~10 kil tezko kolo spravlat navzgor
<CrazyLemon> lynxlynxlynx nosit ne..ampak poganjat lastno težo +20kg kolo..pol še se kako pritožujejo :D
<zdobersek> A lot of what you say really rings true. I definitely had a lot of social anxiety when I was in college. I was on a varsity rowing team, and I was gay, and I drank partly to get over the awkwardness that came with that.
<zdobersek> novinarjeve besede
<zdobersek> 'je bil gej'
<CrazyLemon> lol
<zdobersek> zdej pa ni vec
<zdobersek> grats!
<CrazyLemon> maybe thats a rowing team feature?
<CrazyLemon> :D
<zdobersek> :D
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon, a tole posedujes? http://www.mimovrste.com/artikel/2240017925/predvajalnik-philips-hmp3000-12
<Pepelka> Predvajalnik Philips HMP3000/12 - mimovrste=)
<zdobersek> (oz. neki tazga)
<CrazyLemon> ne!
<zdobersek> al mas ti v tvju usb port?
<CrazyLemon> ja
<zdobersek> :/
<CrazyLemon> pa v siol boxu je tudi en..sam prasci hočejo 4€ na mesec da ga uporabljam
<zdobersek> LOL
<miha> zdobersek: nic takega ni, da zdaj ni vec. anglezi ne uporabljajo sedanjika, ko govorijo o preteklosti.
<zdobersek> LOLOLOLOL
<miha> zdobersek: slovnica je to
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek sej drugač   sam hdmi kle rabiš
<CrazyLemon> ne rabiš usbja
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon, to ze, ampak rabim tud napravo, kamor lahk usb vtaknem
<CrazyLemon> drugač je pa kr cheap..60€
<zdobersek> ta naprava pa seveda gre prek hdmi na tv
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek emmm
<CrazyLemon> a gledaš slo tv. programe na tvju?
<CrazyLemon> oz. dvb-t ?
<zdobersek> miha, meni v bran, stavek prej v isti povedi novinar opise dejstvo, katero jasno ne more biti resnicno v sedanjosti, kar me je zmotilo pri doticnem stavku.
<zdobersek> ja.
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ja.
<CrazyLemon> a imaš dvb-t reciever ?
<CrazyLemon> aja..si že zadnjič reku..da je v tvju
<zdobersek> Ne. TV je dost nov, da ni mel problemov pr prehodu, ampak dost star, da nima USB porta.
<CrazyLemon> pol je ta phillips kr kul..sm mislu da nimaš še ene škatle zravn tvja..da kupiš tako z dvb-t + hd etc
<zdobersek> al pa ce sestavim neki mac miniju podobnega.
<lynxlynxlynx> http://www.dnevnik.si/debate/kolumne/1042468286
<Pepelka> Zakaj čefurji ne rasfukajo Fužin? | Dnevnik
<CrazyLemon> zanimivo je pa to ..da nikjer ne piše kak proc je not
<zdobersek> "Stari, čefurji so ratal Slovenci. V tem je problem."
<miha> ta 24kur so pa pravi jugoslovenci http://24ur.com/novice/crna-kronika/z-jadrnica-omahnil-v-smrt.html
<Pepelka> Z jadrnice omahnil v smrt - 24ur.com
<zdobersek> Sicer poznam dost obratnih primerov, ampak dobr.
<CrazyLemon> njegov burazer gre pa s kolesom v službo. Unim na pedala, majke mi.
<CrazyLemon> haha
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek dost je takih obratnih primerov :)
<miha> http://www.zerohedge.com/news/september-23-beginning-end-merkel-and-eurozone
<Pepelka> September 23: The Beginning Of The End For Merkel... And The Eurozone? | ZeroHedge
<CrazyLemon> p.s. zdobersek zakaj si ne nabaviš tak media player k ma ethernet port? :)
<zdobersek> mac mini!
<zdobersek> :)
<CrazyLemon> jebote mac :D
<zdobersek> sej zato bi rad sam sestavu.
<zdobersek> pa da se poveze pa da mam vse fajle na trenutni kisti, ki rata server, pa se en laptop nabavim, ker se spodobi, ker bom student, ane.
<zdobersek> pol sem pa kul.
<CrazyLemon> oh..mac pro!
<CrazyLemon> ker boš študent!
<zdobersek> tocno!
<CrazyLemon> uglavnem..za 200€ dobiš tist kar mac mini ponuja..torej HD+ USB + ETHERNET
<CrazyLemon> oooo
<CrazyLemon> najdu ga
<CrazyLemon> legendarni boxee box!
<zdobersek> ja, sem vidu.
<zdobersek> drag.
<CrazyLemon> fenomenalen design..fenomenaln box..fenomenalno in ni mac mini!
<zdobersek> kocka
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ..Å¡tudent si..you can aford it!
<CrazyLemon> ni kocka!
<zdobersek> kocka z odrezano piramido
<zdobersek> k?
<CrazyLemon> better
<zdobersek> lahk si ga privoscim, ja.
<zdobersek> seveda,
<CrazyLemon> sam men se zdi da je zuni že nova verzija boxee-ja
<zdobersek> kartonastga.
<zdobersek> itak bo kista v omarci pod televizijo.
<CrazyLemon> nope..this is it
<CrazyLemon> http://www.boxee.tv/buy
<zdobersek> pa se zelen je
<Pepelka> Boxee - Buy a Boxee
<CrazyLemon> glej dalinca
<CrazyLemon> CARSKI!
<CrazyLemon> pa maš še na desni strani "compared to apple tv"
<CrazyLemon> :>
<zdobersek> jebes DALJINC
<CrazyLemon> damnit man..hud je
 * CrazyLemon wants to make love to boxee box
<zdobersek> moj setup se bo lahk upravlju z laptopa, z androida
<miha> CrazyLemon: !g boxxy
<Pepelka> The Boxxy Story http://boxxystory.blogspot.com/
<zdobersek> + kulska tipkovnica za staro mamo
<zdobersek> al pa ce kupim iPad
<zdobersek> bo sploh vesela
<CrazyLemon> !g Boxee Wi-Fi Remote android
<Pepelka> Boxee Wifi Remote for Android | AppBrain.com http://www.appbrain.com/app/boxee-wifi-remote/com.sunilsadasivan.Boxee
<CrazyLemon> !
<zdobersek> sej to fajn, ampak moja aplikacija bo bug-free!
<CrazyLemon> miha i'll do boxxy after boxee
<CrazyLemon> :D
<zdobersek> uglavnem, nimam pojma, kaj spada v tako kisto tbh
<zdobersek> brb
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek http://www.boxee.tv/make
<CrazyLemon> !
<Pepelka> Boxee - Make a Boxee
<CrazyLemon> MAKE IT!
<CrazyLemon> uglavnem..i want boxee box
<CrazyLemon> http://www.bug.hr/_cache/e03623cb3e8d83b44e720202475c4247.jpg?rand=520979966
<CrazyLemon> lol
<zdobersek> lej CrazyLemon, Mac mini lahk poganja sistem!
<zdobersek> praisam pa free sistem.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ja..za 600€ +
<zdobersek> but i'm a student!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek true!
<CrazyLemon> pol kup Å¡e men enga
<Grumpek> kaj pa ces nardit z mac minijem ?
<zdobersek> pocakas da zraste :)
<zdobersek> oz. upas :)
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa je za narest..nosu ga bo okol pa hvalu se bo z njim
<zdobersek> sm mel eno sosolko k je ocka sponzoriru vse mozno od applea
<Grumpek> aha :)
<CrazyLemon> a ji je kupu tudi apple car?
<Grumpek> se pravi nic resnega :)
<zdobersek> doma je mela iMaca, mela tud iPhone
<Grumpek> jah eni majo :)
<zdobersek> se air laptop je enkrat prnesla pokazat!
<Grumpek> drugi si nardimo :)
<zdobersek> true!
<CrazyLemon> tretji pa preferiramo boxee box!
<CrazyLemon> <3
<Grumpek> hvala :)
<CrazyLemon> hvala?..<3 ni bil tebi namenjen :D
<Grumpek> ne kupim nobene vnaprej narjene naprave :)
<CrazyLemon> ahh :)
<zdobersek> telefon?
<zdobersek> sam sestavis? :)
<Grumpek> se za telefon sem zivcn ker ne morem sam skupi ga zlotat
<CrazyLemon> tudi laptop si si sam naredu?
<Grumpek> nimam laptopov :)
<zdobersek> tv? :)
<CrazyLemon> printer?
<CrazyLemon> miško?
<CrazyLemon> :>
<Grumpek> vse se da nardit peb :)
<Grumpek> sploh pa tv
<zdobersek> pecica?
<Grumpek> mam svoj custom SW gor
<Grumpek> pecica tut
<Grumpek> :)
<zdobersek> :)
<CrazyLemon> pečica za CDje al kruh?
<Grumpek> kruh
<Grumpek> :)
<CrazyLemon> custom SW gor?
<Grumpek> sej ni noben problem ane... atmel majo not
<Grumpek> pa fliknes na programator
<CrazyLemon> takega kjer tapneš "sudo make ma a sandwich"
<Grumpek> pa je
<zdobersek> "On je obupal nad čefurji in čefurskim svetom in je le še našteval vse te nove Slovence in še jaz sem se spomnil, da sem enkrat videl Čuskića, da je recikliral smeti."
<Grumpek> kak sudo ? :D
<Grumpek> linux ni za meso pect
<zdobersek> fak, mnde ne bom sel cefurji raus brat ...
<Grumpek> mi ga lahko zakuri
<CrazyLemon> pa sej ni treba linux met...glavno da piše "sudo" gor..bl impresionira linux fane
<Grumpek> nah mam rajsi uno MSdo :)
<lynxlynxlynx> pečica, ne ronot
<miha> http://web.vecer.com/portali/vecer/v1/default.asp?kaj=3&id=2011082805678061
<Pepelka> VECER.COM: Hi&#353;o miniral sin puljske revizorke
<zdobersek> iz pulja sli modeli minirat hiso v maribor, a lastnik cel cas v pulju
<miha> zdobersek: čudna so pota...
<zdobersek> http://games.slashdot.org/story/11/08/28/192257/Google-Is-Grooming-Chrome-As-a-Game-Platform
<Pepelka> Google Is Grooming Chrome As a Game Platform - Slashdot
<zdobersek> cez 3 leta bos ze cuden, ce ne bos poganju desktop sistema v browserju
<l0wkey> re
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek to ne bo Å¡lo tko hitro :)
<CrazyLemon> če bo šlo v to smer :)
<CrazyLemon> lo
<miha> http://slo-tech.com/novice/t468236 osnova je že
<Pepelka> Emulator x86 v JavaScriptu poganja Linux @ Slo-Tech
<miha> lol
<zdobersek> ne v tem smislu
<zdobersek> da bi poganju linux v browserju
<zdobersek> performans tega bi bil preslab
<miha> kak to.. sj vidiš da hitrej boota kot ubuntu
<miha> :)
<zdobersek> ker lahko hitrost javascripta zdej napreduje najvec le glede na moc strojne opreme
<zdobersek> ne verjamem, da se v tem emulatorju boota tko kompleten sistem kot je ubuntu
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon, mogoce
<zdobersek> odvisno imo predvsem od tega, kaj bo microsoft hotel po Windows 8
<zdobersek> UI bo v W8 tko HTML-based
<zdobersek> pol bo pa tko vse v oblaku!
<miha> j*** oblake
<zdobersek> in takrat sem najebu, ce bo linijo tkole ven metal :)
<miha> oblaki http://www.zdnet.com/blog/service-oriented/taking-the-mystique-out-of-private-clouds/5424
<Pepelka> Taking the mystique out of private clouds | ZDNet
<zdobersek> hehe
<Grumpek> Mah ti oblaki niso nic takega... To je ze vse blo pa se zdej je v malo drugacni obliki imenovani SAN :)
<miha> Grumpek: en komentar iz tega zdnet pravi da je to !g timesharing
<Pepelka> Time-sharing - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Time-sharing
<Grumpek> sej midva tut sherama time :)
<Grumpek> menima se
<Grumpek> na istem serverju... se pravi najini masini sta terminala, povezujeta se v IRC cloud, kjer se menima
<Grumpek> tak da vou... oblak je res neki novga ;) sploh iCloud ane :D
<miha> no novo je verjetn abstrakcija, da poln serverjem reces en oblak.
<Grumpek> ja ime je novo
<Grumpek> vcasih smo temu rekl (oz mu se) cluster
<miha> ja
<Grumpek> pac novo ime za remote cluster
<Grumpek> jaz ne vidim neke prednosti v temu cloudanju
<Grumpek> kak dropbox pa podobne storitve so ql za kake nepomembne malenkosti
<Grumpek> sam kaj vec pa ne vem no
<zdobersek> pol vsega clouda je itak buzzword
<zdobersek> tko k web 2.0
<Grumpek> mja
<Grumpek> sam folk pa bo mel polno glavo tega in bojo znorel
<Grumpek> pa vse selil online :)
<zdobersek> sej
<Grumpek> (razen 2T pr0na)
<Grumpek> morem pa priznat da mi je koncept google docsev jako zanimiv... obstaja kaj takega za privat serverje
<miha> Grumpek: ma to prednost za one, ki niso sposobni lastnih serverjev vzdrževat
<Grumpek> ja se strinjam... za navadnega userja je zadeva ql zato se bo primla... sam za enterprise pa bog pomagi :)
<miha> http://www.zdnet.com/blog/perlow/android-makers-why-not-stick-a-sue-me-sign-on-your-back/18312
<Pepelka> Android makers: Why not stick a 'sue me' sign on your back? | ZDNet
<Sky[x]> grr
<Sky[x]> en naslov od enga filma bi rabu
<Sky[x]> gre se pa od ene punce k ji dajo na izbiro poboljsevalnica al pa da zacne trenirat gimnastiko
<Sky[x]> in pol ful dobra rata
<Sky[x]> se kdo spomne ker film je to
<Sky[x]> 2004/2008 je
<Sky[x]> letnca :D
<nafisa> 2008 sem jst mela maturo
<nafisa> pa ti tud, če se ne morem
<Sky[x]> Stick It
<Sky[x]> je naslov :D
<Sky[x]> http://www.kolosej.si/filmi/film/vztrajaj/
<Pepelka> Kolosej - Filmi - Vztrajaj
<zdobersek> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=miCs84IquZQ
<Pepelka> Karl Pilkington Discusses His Favourite Bit of Science      - YouTube
<zdobersek> <3 Karl Pilkington
<miha> http://yro.slashdot.org/story/11/08/28/2030243/Mass-Court-Says-Constitution-Protects-Filming-On-Duty-Police
<Pepelka> Mass. Court Says Constitution Protects Filming On-Duty Police - Slashdot
<miha> http://www.zerohedge.com/news/german-coalition-partner-csu-propose-bankruptcy-procedure-kick-out-chronic-debtor-nations-euroz
<Pepelka> German Coalition Partner CSU To Propose Bankruptcy Procedure To Kick Out Chronic Eurozone Debtor Nations | ZeroHedge
<CrazyLemon> zeh
<Grega> x-files so cist drugacni odkar vem za californication
<Grega> sploh ga vec ne morem resno jemat
<CrazyLemon> :))
<CrazyLemon> zame so x-files čist drugačni po tem ko je agent scully se slikala za playboy
<Grega> oh :)
<CrazyLemon> po tem..razmišljam kak jo ejlijeni proubajo
<CrazyLemon> :>
<Grega> :>
<CrazyLemon> matr kok je zdej youtube user channel nepregleden
<CrazyLemon> sploh se ne znajdem več
<CrazyLemon> and on that bombshell...good night
<Grega> star si ze in se tezko prilagajas spremembam
<Grega> to so vse znaki.. in zgodnjo spanje
<CrazyLemon> ni lahko bit v teh letih ne :(
 * CrazyLemon off
#ubuntu-si 2012-08-20
<marko__> http://www.enaa.com/oddelki/racunalnistvo/izd_3286_avt108774_prenosnik_acer_aspire_v3-571g-53216g_i5_vga_w7_15_6_
<marko__> ta tudi ne zgleda slab
<Pepelka70> Prenosnik Acer Aspire V3-571G-53216G i5/VGA/W7/15,6"   NX.M14EX.015 - EnaA.com cena
<marko__> pa 3 mesce nazaj je izšel linux driver za 630m
<marko__> grafično
<sasa84> oooo jutro CrazyLemon
<sasa84> a si lepo pančku?
<sasa84> ah, to je sam bot :P CrazyLemon Å¡e spi
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 so-so
<CrazyLemon> aja..jutro :D
<sasa84> ;)
<zdobersek> ... je reku ob enajstih!
<sasa84> točno zdobersek !
<sasa84> d bi bla jst mama CrazyLemon ...bi dala hudiča :P
<CrazyLemon> če bi ti bila mama CrazyLemon ..bi js bil čist shiran :P
<Jork> Helou
<Jork> kdo kupi ddr2 4Gb rama pa grafično geforca 7600GT?
<dhbiker> kolko maš ceno za rame ? pa keri so ?
<Jork> ddr2 neki čez 600 ghz
<Jork> kingston
<Jork> dva po 1gb pa en po 2gb
<Jork> cena recmo 20eu
<dhbiker> ziher delajo ?
<Jork> 100%
<Jork> ker sem jih uporabljal Å¡e en teden nazaj
<Jork> zdej sem dal notr iste sam hitrejše zato prodajam
<dhbiker> hm
<dhbiker> bom premislil
<dhbiker> 667 so te verjetno
<Jork> moment bom preveru
<Jork> 667 ja
<dhbiker> ne me držat za ziher
<Jork> kvr667d2n5
<dhbiker> te bom tak kontaktiral
<Jork> je oznaka
<dhbiker> če se odločim
<Jork> okej
<Jork> če boš mi sporoč
<Jork> če pa goka veš še za grafo mi pa tud sporoč
<Jork> koga*
<dhbiker> ok
<Jork> cena grafe je pa 15eu pa dela 100%
<Jork> uporabljal Å¡e en teden nazaj vse
<sasa84> Jork, jorky? ;)
<CrazyLemon> http://77.38.12.202:8022/cgi-bin/guestimage.html        nekdo obrača kamero!!
<CrazyLemon> :d
<Pepelka70> PanoramaSG
<Jork> saša živjo
<Jork> mal mam delaya ker nism kos za pcjem
<Jork> sorči
<CrazyLemon> http://imgur.com/r/funny/ybq1z
<CrazyLemon> haha
<Pepelka70> A friend of mine got complimented rather sneakily at Twisted Root Burger  - Imgur
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, MišiLemon... a si kej priden? ;)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 a si vidla sliko???
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, meat is tasty murder? :P
<CrazyLemon> jao..bjonda
<CrazyLemon> poglej račun
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> kaj vse je zaračunano :D
<marko__> CrazyLemon,
<marko__> http://www.enaa.com/oddelki/racunalnistvo/izd_3286_avt108789_prenosnik_dell_inspiron_5520_i5-3210_15_6
<Pepelka70> Prenosnik DELL Inspiron 5520 i5-3210/15,6" - EnaA.com cena
<marko__> http://www.enaa.com/oddelki/racunalnistvo/izd_3286_avt108521_prenosnik_asus_k55vm-sx125_i5-3210_vga_15_6
<Pepelka70> Prenosnik ASUS K55VM-SX125 i5-3210/VGA/15,6" - EnaA.com cena
<marko__> http://www.ceneje.si/racunalnistvo/prenosniki/do-17-zaslon/lenovo-prenosnik-g580-usb30-plus-ivy-core-i5-31-8gb-750gb-dvd-rw-dl-156-windows-7-home-premium_-_CX002E40B9?tab=pod
<Pepelka70> LENOVO G580 USB3.0 tehnični podatki
<marko__> kaj bi ti vzel? jaz se bolj gibam k lenovo
<sasa84> nč, grem mal južno kuhat :P
<CrazyLemon> marko__ nič več ti ne povem..ker si prekleto tečen s tem :)
<Jork> kdo kup rame pa grafo?
<marko__> PIZDA
<Jork> če bi rad linuxe furu na prenosniku ti priporočam da si kupš nekaj kar ima intelovo strojno opremo
<CrazyLemon> linux*
<CrazyLemon> :<
<CrazyLemon> :>
<marko__> Jork, sej vsi ti prenosniki so okej, razen asus pa lenovo
<marko__> ko mata gt 610m
<marko__> ampak sem googlal in so driverji za linux ene 3 mesce nazaj prišli
<marko__> tak da mislim da ne bi smelo bit problema, vsaj ne na kaki user friendly distribucijo ala fedora ali ubuntu
<Jork> najbrž
<Jork> jst sicer Å¡e vedno prisegam na intela:D
<CrazyLemon> js pa amd..pa nobenih težav :)
<marko__> jaz pa ne vem če sem sploh kdaj mel kaj od amd
<marko__> v življenju
<CrazyLemon> js sm samo na začetku linux poti imel integrirano intelovo..nato sem kupil zravn še atijevo kartico..in od takrat samo amd :)
<marko__> pa nisi mel nikol problemov?
<uni4dfx> A je 1000 vrstic besedila + precej slik dost za diplomsko? :P
<Jork> odvisno do mentorja
<Jork> če mu bo to zadost pol bo:D
<marko__> odvisno od velikosti pisave :p
<sasa84> uni4dfx, kolk je to znakov?
<sasa84> a za staro diplomo, uni. program?
<uni4dfx> sasa84 ma VSÅ  bolonc :D
<sasa84> uni4dfx, to je okol 30 strani kao?
<uni4dfx> mogoče ja
<sasa84> mislm d je dost
<uni4dfx> sej bo še več k še nimam uvoda pa teh pizdarij
<sasa84> ja ja..to še pol mal nanese...od uvoda, zaključka, povzetka, prevoda...reference
<dz0ny> uni4dfx: ponavadi imaš točan navodila, v osnovi naj bi bilo 30 strani čistega "exspertnega" dela, ko daš še vse ostalo pride okoli 60 strani 2,5 2 cm rob :)
<dz0ny> točna*
<uni4dfx> dz0ny ni vidt, v naših navodilih ni nč napisan kolk bi mogl bit
<dz0ny> uni4dfx: btw app uspel?
<uni4dfx> app more or less dela ja, sam rab Å¡e kej poliranja :D
<uni4dfx> to bomo pol po zagovoru hehe
<uni4dfx> grem zdele naslovnice dvignt na faks, bbs :)
<sasa84> uni4dfx, at home? :P
<uni4dfx> sasa84 yup
<sasa84> veš zdej za vse robove ipd? ;)
<sasa84> kakšne naslovnce si šou iskat?
<uni4dfx> sasa84 robovi so v navodilih napisani, drgač bom pa z LaTeX-om delu tko da bi mogl bit vse avtomatsko prov
<sasa84> kulči ;)
<CrazyLemon> sick bastard :p
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon oh drop it already :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, na...jst pa LO furala namest latexa za dipl :P
<sasa84> sm pa res n00b :S
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 you suck
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ju sak ivn mor...k Å¡e nis diplomiru :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 vsaj nisem diplomiral iz teologije :p
<sasa84> pohlej uni4dfx pa mene kok sva pridna :P
<sasa84> ti pa en sam zabušant
<uni4dfx> :D
<sasa84> da bi bla jst mama CrazyLemon bi ti sklopla internet pa za knjigo poslala, presneta ušesa kosmata!
<sasa84> bi ti tko ušesa navila, d bi bil SillyRabbit ne pa CrazyLemon
<sasa84> zdobersek, a ni res tko? :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 a misliš da zato ker sm na ić da mam ušesa kosmata a?? pa zihr mam tudi kosmate noge ane???  prekleta diskriminacija je to!!!!
<CrazyLemon> :>
<sasa84> ja, če je pa res
<sasa84> vsi na ić mate kosmate podpazduhe!
<sasa84> kar je res, je res!
<CrazyLemon> podpazduhe ?
<CrazyLemon> a so to komolci? :D
<CrazyLemon> http://images.24ur.com/media/images/472xX/Aug2012/61010737.jpg     spela pa fajn zgleda ^^
<sasa84> mal cheap zgleda
<CrazyLemon> zgleda whorish..just the way i like her :>
<sasa84> http://imgur.com/r/funny/m6J1h
<Pepelka70> Wut? - Imgur
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, poglej ta spot tm naprej od 0:29 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BhN5yv8lvdc&feature=relmfu
<Pepelka70> Kazaky - Love (Official Music Video)      - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 a je spela not?
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, huj Å¡tikle kt Å¡pela :P
<sasa84> Å¡pela je lohk ljubomorna :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 emm..geje ne mislim gledat :D
<sasa84> poglerj kakšne štikle majo no :)
<CrazyLemon> who cares :D
<CrazyLemon> ko Å¡pela da dol majco
<CrazyLemon> pa da gor Å¡tikle
<CrazyLemon> pol bom gledal
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, tipčki so hudi ;)
<sasa84> pa kaj je tko mrtvo? a vsi že zvezke pa knjige za u šolo zavijajo?
<CrazyLemon> noben te ne mara... :S
<dhbiker> vroče je
<dhbiker> eni se topimo
<CrazyLemon> !g beer and games
<Pepelka70> Beer Games, Play online Beer Games,Play online ... - FlashGame6 http://www.flashgame6.com/85-1-1/beer-games
<CrazyLemon> !g beer and board games
<Pepelka70> Beer and Board Games http://www.blamesociety.net/index.php%3Foption%3Dcom_content%26view%3Darticle%26id%3D111%26Itemid%3D153
<CrazyLemon> ! :d
<dhbiker> Fatal error: Cannot redeclare JConfig::$MetaKeys in /home/content/b/l/a/blamesociety/html/configuration.php on line 56
<CrazyLemon> http://beerandboard.com/view-episodes/
<Pepelka70> View Episodes
<dz0ny> win8 pa to http://screencloud.net/v/1cZ0
<Pepelka70> ScreenCloud:		Screenshots
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny to men zgleda kot win7 :D
<zdobersek> jst pa trenutno furam gnome2
<zdobersek> wtf
<CrazyLemon> wtf?!!?1
<uni4dfx> js sm pa na xfce :P
<dz0ny> ok jaz sem na win7, win8, gnome hkrati.. bo ok?
<dz0ny> poanta je da win8 sucks, prva stvar ki sem jo naredil je bila inštalacija start menija
<dz0ny> microsoft logika..
<dz0ny> pa bing se ne da izbristal
<CrazyLemon> raje pokaži kak je brez start menija
<CrazyLemon> :)
<dz0ny> izbrisat...
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: http://screencloud.net/v/B7K3, task manager je tudi zen style
<Pepelka70> ScreenCloud:		Screenshots
<zdobersek> lol
<zdobersek> lightweight
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa pokaže "more details" ? :D
<zdobersek> ziher v HTML5 spisan!
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon:  wtf zadevo http://screencloud.net/v/2fhF
<sasa84> ah ja...če ni bolš 7ka od tega šmorna
<Pepelka70> ScreenCloud:		Screenshots
<dz0ny> bogi inšturktorji, sedj se bo moral še bližnjice učit recimo win+w je  preklop med metro in desktop, win+s iskanje, win+d neka multi desktop zadevo ki je še ne razumem
<dz0ny> navodila za nov ui so na 20 straneh
<zdobersek> da vidimo, kolk zna apt carat ...
<dz0ny> zdobersek: vsi privzeti metro appi so html,ki tečejo na m strežnikih. hekerji se že veselijo
<dz0ny> dovolj trollinga :)
<dz0ny> zdobersek: kaj se igraš z apt?
<zdobersek> dz0ny: iz debain squeeza upgrejdam direkt na  sida
<zdobersek> in to preko /etc/apt/sources.list ! :.
<zdobersek> :>
<CrazyLemon> hackz0r!!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<dz0ny> hud ja...
<sasa84> pišuka, kok pametnih ljudi kle gor :P
<zdobersek> prek fakin gigabajt paketov moram prenest!
<zdobersek> oyea!
<sasa84> ju ar so smart zdobersek!
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cQJIiT4A42c&
<Pepelka70> Locomotive Curt - Run That Train (Produced by Lub) Official Music Video      - YouTube
<sasa84> bigiiiii
<sasa84> a nis Å¡ou na dopust?
<CrazyLemon> sej je na dopustu
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek a si vidu Å¡pelo???
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, a mislš d majo vsi tok slab okus kt ti :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ti si sam lubosumna ker špela ma bolše joške k ti :>
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, sam moje so čist natur :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 Å¡peline tudi!
<sasa84> so "zdrave" za uživanje :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 Å¡peline tudi!
<sasa84> od CrazyLemon tudi!
<sasa84> :>
<CrazyLemon> Å¡pelo bom dal za screensaver <3
<sasa84> hm...kaj nej dam pa jst?
<uni4dfx> Špela sploh ni nč posebnga.
<uni4dfx> >:D
<jinzo> !seen Grega
<jinzo> eh lame :P
<sasa84_> uni4dfx, s strinjam
<sasa84_> :)
<uni4dfx> glavobolja od vina a nigde aspirina
<CrazyLemon> čefurska posla :S
<CrazyLemon> >:
<CrazyLemon> in ja..seveda je špela posebna..joške ma bolše kot saša..thats special :))
<zdobersek> spela marela, CrazyLemon a obnorela.
<sasa84_> zdobersek, lol
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek mhm :(
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon you will never be with her
<zdobersek> but how about on her?
<uni4dfx> zdobersek ni Å¡anse
<zdobersek> uni4dfx: kloroform?
<uni4dfx> če postane donator organov bo mogoče kdaj pršu vanjo
<uni4dfx> al pa flunitrazepam mogoče
<zdobersek> al pa pistolj.
<zdobersek> :>
<uni4dfx> problem je k bo rabu vsaj dve pistoli
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx in her is enough for me
<CrazyLemon> :$
<CrazyLemon> http://starialfasamec.blogspot.com/2009/09/v-stotem-playboyu-spela-groselj.html
<Pepelka70> Stari Alfa Samec: V stotem Playboyu Špela Grošelj
<CrazyLemon> @video ..špela me je razočarala
<CrazyLemon> špelca pa očarala
<CrazyLemon> <3
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ prav si imela..fejk so! :/
<sasa84_> CrazyLemon, tko lepe punčke pa tok preklinjajo :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ ane..kr usta bi ji umil..s tisto vodo v kateri je golobčke spuščala in video snemala :P
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<sasa84_> mhm :P
<sasa84_> kazen more bit vzgojna ;)
<CrazyLemon> pa topless bi bila
<CrazyLemon> za kazen
<CrazyLemon> :p
<CrazyLemon> pa packa ena...tudi gat ne nosi :>
<sasa84_> ja CrazyLemon ...tist res niso gate :P
<sasa84_> jst mam tak spodobne, d mi Å¡e kolena pokrijejo :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ poslušaj pogovor no :>
<sasa84_> CrazyLemon, pogovor? a se ti tole izmenjevanje neartikuliranih besed zdi kt pogovor???
<CrazyLemon> tasuha joškarca praša tamalvečjo nejoškarco.. če bo mela gate gor..pa je rekla da ne
<CrazyLemon> :>
<CrazyLemon> ker so pač mokre ane :D
<sasa84_> majke CrazyLemon, grški filozofi in rimski retoriki se obračajo v grobu!!!
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ js bi tak topless pogovor lahk vsak dan poslušal...v živo :D
<sasa84_> LOL
<sasa84_> jst sem se parkrat zaklepetala z eno bejbo, playboy zajčico... dost je blo :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ eh..sej ne bi js govoril z njo :>
<sasa84_> vrečke tud ne morš dat na glavo :P
<CrazyLemon> in ene par jih je pametnih..zajčic i mean
<CrazyLemon> recimo tina lah
<CrazyLemon> mijau :>
<CrazyLemon> (kolesari punca!!!)
<sasa84_> kaj pa doroteja premužič? :)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ diamantka..recimo da je brihtna..zbrala je nekaj punc k kažejo svoje telo na eventih..in zato dobi dnar... sam razn tega ne zgleda bog ve kako brihtna :)
<sasa84_> CrazyLemon, bla je moja sošolka :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ d0h
<CrazyLemon> zato je pa s tadrugim teologom
<CrazyLemon> :)
<sasa84_> sj nista več
<CrazyLemon> kak ne
<sasa84_> ni več s trkajem
<sasa84_> že ful cajta
<sasa84_> prej bo 2 let kt pa eno
<CrazyLemon> nehi no
<CrazyLemon> itak da sta
<CrazyLemon> wat d hel
<CrazyLemon> zdj bo en let
<CrazyLemon> torej..čas je za akcijo!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> https://krebsonsecurity.com/2012/08/inside-the-grum-botnet/
<Pepelka70> Inside the Grum Botnet &mdash;  Krebs on Security
<CrazyLemon> zanimiv način nadzora botneta
<dz0ny> hm nič posebnega c&c style, meni je veliko bolj zanimiv self evolving malware
<CrazyLemon> koliko c&c styleov si vidu da se nadzira iz spletnega vmesnika? :) its a first for me :)
<dz0ny> v živo enga pred leti, drugače pa http://www.newscientist.com/article/mg21528785.600-frankenstein-virus-creates-malware-by-pilfering-code.html
<Pepelka70> Frankenstein virus creates malware by pilfering code - tech - 20 August 2012 - New Scientist
<dz0ny> seksy beseda pilfering
<dz0ny> lol http://pic.armedcats.net/i/ic/icebone/2012/08/20/lol_cockta.jpg
<sasa84_> zdj pa grem pančat
<sasa84_> nočkooo :)
#ubuntu-si 2012-08-21
<Pepelka70>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1542-1: PostgreSQL vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1542-1/
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM http://vimeo.com/43038579
<Pepelka70> The Invisible Bicycle Helmet | Fredrik Gertten on Vimeo
<CrazyLemon> a boš kupu?? :D
<marko-_-> homofag
<LorD_DDooM> CrazyLemon: bi moral najprej v praksi sprobat kako se obnese... za po mestu imam drugače BMX čelado.
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon ffs cel video sm mogu pogledat k bi lahk sam zadne 3 sekunde
<uni4dfx> :D
<Pepelka70>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1540-2: NSS vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1540-2/
<CrazyLemon> en mau je vroče an
<CrazyLemon> http://betaklub.siol.net/
<Pepelka70> SiOL Beta klub
<CrazyLemon> če želi kdo bit beta tester :)
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon raj sm brez neta k da silolu plačujem :D
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx so be it!
<CrazyLemon> ;)
<uni4dfx> ena najbol skorupiranih organizacij v naši državi
<CrazyLemon> če bi kdo drug to napisal..bi se še potrudu s komentiranjem.. ker pa vem kakšen si ti..pa res nima smisla :D
<uni4dfx> sej vem da globoko znotraj se strinjaš :D
<CrazyLemon> če bi se strinjal ne bi jih financiral...že dlje časa  :>
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, jutro :)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 jutro??!!? JUTRO?!?!?!
<CrazyLemon> 5 ura je..P M!
<CrazyLemon> ne A M..P M ... P M!!
<sasa84> a ja...a hočeš rečt, da si vstal že pol ure nazaj? :P
 * CrazyLemon kicks sasa84 in the ass
<sasa84> no no crazy ;)
<CrazyLemon> kwa zdj sasa84
<sasa84> ;)
<sasa84> elow CrazyLemon ;)
<CrazyLemon> o/
<sasa84> :* evo CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> oh!
<CrazyLemon> someone's horny
<CrazyLemon> :))
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, he's not here with me :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 skype is one click away :>
<sasa84> mogoče bi pa nafisa pomagala :P
<CrazyLemon> http://www.technobuffalo.com/companies/apple/iphone/iphone-5-parody-commercial/
<Pepelka70> iPhone 5 Parody Commercial is Worth Your LOLs | TechnoBuffalo
<CrazyLemon> :>
<CrazyLemon> http://www.technobuffalo.com/technobuffalo/advice/scammer-called-our-office-meltdown-recorded/
<Pepelka70> A Scammer Called our Office; We Recorded his Meltdown | TechnoBuffalo
<CrazyLemon> ahaahahahaha
<CrazyLemon> spodaj je audio
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, pol sm jst čudna k fotkam sam mačko al pa če kam grem? :P
<sasa84> aja...nimam iphona :P
<sasa84> jst mam tak cegu, d sm lohk zadovolna d lohk sploh slikam :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 men se z di da si ti lahk zadovoljna če imaš gsm signal
<CrazyLemon> :>
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, LOL
<sasa84> ti žviš v večjih rovtah kt jst :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ti se kr tolaž :>
<CrazyLemon> js mam 5min vožnje do morja.. kok pa ti rabiš ?? :>
<sasa84> dj dj CrazyLemon ... jst prej morje vidm kt pa ti :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 verjetno si letos bila večkrat  v morju kot js..res je :)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, lohk pa greva skupi v žusterno čofotat :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 lepo te prosim..pejva raje v badaševico..čist enaka kakovost vode je
<sasa84> v tmalmu bazenčku bova odbojko ufurala ipd :P
<sasa84> pol te pa pelem Å¡e u kapitanijo na kakav :P
<sasa84> pa tortico...če se boš lepo obnašu :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 pri aljoši so bolše tortice :)
<CrazyLemon> no..ne pri njemu..ampak blizu njega :D
<sasa84> uu, sej ljoši naju lohk pele ...tm šalara al kje...ena local scena, čist hude :)
<sasa84> mmmmm
<sasa84> njamsi
<CrazyLemon> jp..Å¡alara :)
<sasa84> ljoši bo pa ja vedu kje so dobre tortice :P
<CrazyLemon> "ljoši" je zdaj neki fensi mudel
<sasa84> a ja? zkaj?
<CrazyLemon> zadnjič me prehiti..mu maham s kolesa...ne jebe 5%
<CrazyLemon> pa lih v Å¡alari sem bil :D
<sasa84> lej CrazyLemon ti pa bicikl... to je tko kokr bi šla jst mim tebe na release partyu, k bi se mi zdel nemogoč d si ti :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 bom se spomnu teh besed ko boš hotela it na tortico ter v bazen :>
<sasa84> :S
<sasa84> nč, pridni bodte
<sasa84> nočko, nočko CrazyLemon
#ubuntu-si 2012-08-22
<CrazyLemon> http://www.delo.si/zgodbe/sobotnapriloga/proc-z-racunalniki-v-racunalniskih-ucilnicah.html
<Pepelka70> Proč z računalniki v računalni&scaron;kih učilnicah!
<CrazyLemon> demšar napisal..haha :D
<yang> hm bi bilo zanimivo vedeti ali je v gimnazijah se vedno predpisano osnovno racunalnisko opismenjevanje z win, word in excelom
<yang> men so ble od vsega najbolj vsec igrice zadnjih 15 minut, ko smo oddelali word
<yang> se najbolj netalentirani za racunalnike so bili super dobri v igricah
<CrazyLemon> Prejeli smo vašo željo po testiranju storitve Hitri preklop in z veseljem sporočamo, da bo storitev na vašem SiOL BOX-u omogočena že danes. Potem pa želimo veselo surfanje po programih in se priporočamo za poročilo o uporabniški izkušnji.
<CrazyLemon> pfft..prvi ki ima omogočeno
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> o CrazyLemon jutro
<zdobersek> lmao
<zdobersek> 14:25
<zdobersek> mkay
<CrazyLemon> jutro sasa84 !
<zdobersek> wakey wakey CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> hands off the snakey
<zdobersek> ko da sem nek pedomedo
<CrazyLemon> -the
<sasa84> zdobersek, LOL
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: smeji se tvojmu snakeyju
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek nope..smeji se tebi..pedomedo
<sasa84> ma oba smeškota :)
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM čelado moraš zamenjat
<CrazyLemon> :)
<LorD_DDooM> Never!
<sasa84_> kakšno pa ma? :)
<LorD_DDooM> Priložnost zamujena, ne vrne se nobena!
<Pepelka70>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1544-1: ImageMagick vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1544-1/
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM belo moraš kupit.. če bi še mela oranžne črte..bi bila odlična  :)    ker trenutna ne paše k dresu ter kolesu :)
<LorD_DDooM> Lej, našel sem proper bajk zate: http://shrani.si/f/2G/ch/4SykGk6h/moj-fixi.jpg
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM vidu sem tega :D
<CrazyLemon> https://www.extremevital.com/bikes/gorsko-kolo-scott-scale-30-2012-pi-8348.html?image=0       tole je proper bajk zame :)
<LorD_DDooM> Full carbon, fensi.
<CrazyLemon> ni fensi
<CrazyLemon> proper je
<CrazyLemon> :D
<LorD_DDooM> Za 1700€ ma da je fensi!
<CrazyLemon> 1700?
<CrazyLemon> na EV je redna cena 2200
<marko-_-> fak kolko trave je to
<LorD_DDooM> To zato, ker premalo kolesariš in nimaš popustov pri njih!
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM ne..sej bi itak spustili ceno pod 2k
<CrazyLemon> sam dvomim da bi spustili na 1700 :D
<CrazyLemon> to je 30% popust :D
<CrazyLemon> o fak
<CrazyLemon> http://www.maxisport.si/scott/2012_scale_sl.htm
<LorD_DDooM> Valda da bi ti...samo bi moral dva kupiti, Å¡e enega zame :P
<Pepelka70> Maxisport Čerin
<CrazyLemon> tale scale je pa proper
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> 7.4kg!!
<LorD_DDooM> XX oprema, fensi :)
<CrazyLemon> izračunal sem
<LorD_DDooM> Sam kaj ti pomaga tak bajk, če bi ga skoz imel v garaži :p
<CrazyLemon> 0.5kg = 1000€ :)
<CrazyLemon> vsaj med scale 10 pa scale 20 je taka razlika :D
<LorD_DDooM> Moj Focus hardtail ima 14.7 kg, koliko je vreden? :P
<CrazyLemon> haha
<CrazyLemon> 120€ :d
<LorD_DDooM> :(
<CrazyLemon> prodaj focusa
<CrazyLemon> pa kupi čelado
<CrazyLemon> :>
<LorD_DDooM> Ne, ker čelada paše k Focusu, ker je sivo moder, dres za gorca je pa belo moder :P :P
<CrazyLemon> OMG
<CrazyLemon> imaš enako čelado na gorcu in na specialki????
<CrazyLemon> kaj za vraga je narobe s tabo?!??
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<LorD_DDooM> Valda, saj nisem fensi
<CrazyLemon> razočaral si me..čist
<CrazyLemon> nič..zrak time
<CrazyLemon> prekleto!
<CrazyLemon> a ima kdo link dinamo:maribor ?
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> +za
<zdobersek> tv://sportklub
<zdobersek> :>
<CrazyLemon> suck it :<
<CrazyLemon> :>
<lynxlynxlynx> http://idesh.net/zabava/film-i-tv/hakiranje-film-televizija
<Pepelka70> Najgluplje scene hakiranja na filmu i televiziji &middot; Zabava &middot; Idesh! Portal za zabavu, film i TV, tehnologiju, zanimljivosti i lifestyle
<lynxlynxlynx> yer welcome
<CrazyLemon> lynxlynxlynx old :D
<CrazyLemon> ampak tista z IRCem je bila pa huda :D
<lynxlynxlynx> al pa, kaj je že, fastnfurious, kjer je sestavljal virtualne kocke
<Pepelka70>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1545-1: Nova vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1545-1/
<sasa84_> CrazyLemon, a bi gledu fuzbal?
<dz0ny> Risc je najboljši! leta 99 se je bila bitka med pic in atmel, pa nokija je bila kul :). Mogoče so od tam to pobral.
<dz0ny> retrospektivno gledano je pa arm zmagal, torej risc je najboljši
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ sem ga gledal
<CrazyLemon> očitno je tudi na siolu šport klub
<CrazyLemon> samo je mal skrit :D
<sasa84_> a maš siol tv?
<sasa84_> sm ti hotla rečt, d se lohk z mojim imenom prjavš pa gledaš tv
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ sej ni na tvinu tega
<sasa84_> CrazyLemon, ja, sm vidla :S
<Matthai> hoj, a morda kdo ve kateri program/indikator bi mi prikazoval mojo mesečno in trenutno porabo bandwitha?
<Matthai> oz. količine prenešenih podatkov
<lynxlynxlynx> trenutno znajo najbrž vsi monitorji od gkrellim naprej
<lynxlynxlynx> ziher maš kak widget za svoje namizje
<lynxlynxlynx> za skupaj pa ne vem
<lynxlynxlynx> mogoče celo kje v /proc
<ziga555> Kaj pa vnStat?
<CrazyLemon> emm.. wrt54gl + tomato :D
<ziga555> CrazyLemon, kaj je pa z open wrt narobe?
<marinka> Dobro jutro. Je kdo tukaj?
#ubuntu-si 2012-08-23
<marinka> Pridem zjutraj nazaj, Lep pozdrav!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: CrazyLemon
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, hopa hopa...dejmo ustat
<miha> dan
<sasa84> o mihi ;)
<sasa84> lynxlynxlynx, elow ;)
<sasa84> miha, a se kej odzdravi, presneta ušesa?!
<lynxlynxlynx> jutro
<zdobersek> jst pa smrdim.
<zdobersek> jst pa smrdim?*
<miha> sasa84: ooo dan
<miha> zdobersek: jutro
<zdobersek> miha: jutro tudi tebi.
<sasa84> ooo zdobersek :)
<sasa84> oprosti, sem misnla, da te je CrazyLemon "okužu" pa vstajaš po novem ob 14h :)
<zdobersek> lmao, i wish
<sasa84> pa sej smo vsi kr zgodni, sam tale CrazyLemon ... mislm, človk bi mislu, da je iz črne gore :P
<ziga555> Hoj
<CrazyLemon> miha Pepelka70 je broken!
<sasa84> pregrela se je :)
<ziga555> Meh, daj jo pod tuš xD
<miha> a
<miha> !g test
<Pepelka70> Test Central http://test.com/
<yang> http://www.radio1.si/strani/Oddaje.aspx?ID=17728&LNK=152#ad-image-0
<Pepelka70> Radio 1 - Oddaje
<CrazyLemon> miha rss ne worka :)
<sasa84> jutro CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> buhdej sasa84
<sasa84> ooo, pridna miši...že vstančkala
<CrazyLemon> nope
<CrazyLemon> ležim pa ircam
<CrazyLemon> d0h
<sasa84> no ja...bolš kt zadnč, k si ircu šele ob štirih pop. :P
<ziga555> Kaj ste eni vseskozi za kompom?
<sasa84> sam pišuka...tale je pa kr huda d balon pade :S
<ziga555> Ma danes popolnoma vsi o tem govorijo
<sasa84> ziga555, ne...vmes kuham tud južno, kej nrdim zuni, pospravm, operem...
<ziga555> http://termometer.tk/
<Pepelka70> termometer.html
<ziga555> Evo dela
<ziga555> sasa84, kaj maš tak poklic da lahko delaš od doma?
<sasa84> <-- gospodinja :)
<yang> ;)
<ziga555> A Ž :D
<ziga555> potem pa ql :P
<sasa84> ziga555, nimam še službe drugač :)
<sasa84> pol sm pa gospodinja dom a:)
<yang> sasa84: sej v skandinaviji so gospodinje tudi placane
<ziga555> Hvala bogu, jaz tudi se nimam službe..
<CrazyLemon> hvala bogu ker nimaš službe? :S
<ziga555> Ja, ker sem Å¡e dijak :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 sej ne vem kaj za vraga je ta idiot šel delat če je bilo vsem vidno da bo nevihta
<CrazyLemon> že včeraj
<ziga555> Mam še kaj časa zase..
<sasa84> ziga555, no, jaz pa sem diplomirala junija, zdj pa mislm it naprej jesen
<ziga555> Ma Hotel je mastno zaslužit
<ziga555> Aja, katera smer pa?
<yang> CrazyLemon: mel je zagarantiranih 300 eur cistega, pa jutri se 300 eur
<ziga555> FRI?
<sasa84> yang, sej se mi zdi prou...al to je tud služba za povn delovni čas...
<CrazyLemon> yang mel bi jih..nima jih več :)
<ziga555> Sedaj bo mel tudi on uničeno življenje
<sasa84> ziga555, teologija :)
<ziga555> :O
<ziga555> Svašta
<sasa84> ja, sej vem da sem weirdo :)))
<yang> sasa84: jst poznam par gospodov, k majo zene doma
<CrazyLemon> http://www.siol.net/trendi/potovanja/novice/2012/08/slovenija_adrenalinske_pocitnice_lonely_planet.aspx        come to slovenia..and try to survive a hot air baloon crash
<Pepelka70> Slovenija med top destinacijami za adrenalinske počitnice - Planet Siol.net
<CrazyLemon> :)
<ziga555> sasa84, ircaš, pomoje tudi geekaš, študirat si šla pa teologijo
<ziga555> kako to?
<yang> samo zasluzijo toliko, da zenam ni treba delati, pa se casa imajo potem vec, da se z otroci ukvarjajo
<ziga555> Ja ziher so kaki direktorji v IT-ju
<sasa84> ziga555, ma prvo sem študirala nemščino..pol sem presedlala na teologijo... linux oz. ubuntu sem pa slučajno odkrila...pol pa tkole pride :)
<ziga555> Sem zdanjič bral da se največji denarji obračajo v Farmaciji in IT-ju (informacijska tehnologija)
<CrazyLemon> ziga555 tebi pa se vse vrti okrog ITja ane :)
<ziga555> Ne ne
<sasa84> yang, sej če eni zaslužjo mal čez 400€ pa da morjo dat 600€ za varstvo, k v državnem ni placa...pol je res bolš da si doma
<ziga555> Absolutno ja
<ziga555> Samo 400€ je pa precej žalost
<yang> sasa84: ja klele pr nas je nekaj zensk k vahtajo po 3-5 otrok in zasluzijo placo, malo cenejse so kot vrtec
<ziga555> Je težko preživeti s tem
<yang> sploh ce majo recimo svojega otroka, se jim splaca
<sasa84> pa pride mož domov+otroci..pa majo vsaj skuhan, pospravlen in opran... pa mamo, k ne bo vsa živčna zarad službe :)
<ziga555> Ma ja, samo ponavadi je taka mama precej bolj zgarana kot eč bi delala v službi ;)
<sasa84> yang, ena moja prjatlca, k ni dobila placa v vrtcu... daje 600€
<yang> sasa84: ma kle v ljubljani, redka da zna kej pogospodinjit :(
<sasa84> nekje v lj
<CrazyLemon> yang ja..take zaslužijo kar solidno plačo :) če mal zračunaš 5x400€ ...je kar fajn vsota :)
<sasa84> yang, ne govor... a ti veš, da ene clo pospravlat ne znajo... res en znajo
<sasa84> kaj Å¡ele kuhat
<yang> poznam take sasa84
<yang> s tako nimas kej
<lynxlynxlynx> kaj je to čudnega?
<ziga555> Hm, take so mi znane ja..
<lynxlynxlynx> poglej kolk tipov je takih
<ziga555> Ma ja, čefurjev
<yang> pol se ene se mal pohvaljo s tem da ne znajo nic skuhat
<ziga555> V Ljubljani jih takih kar mrgoli. Pa še hitro jih opaziš. Addidas trenirka, bele nike-ce, pa po možnosti še kakšen BMW
<yang> ziga555: ne podcenjuj bosank, ene znajo kuhat
<CrazyLemon> yang ne..on podcenjuje čefurje..ne bosanke :))
<ziga555> Kdo govori o bosankah?
<yang> pa saj ne rabis znat kuhat, ce zasluzis "z belim"
<yang> lahko jes pri cubotu vsak dan
<ziga555> Misliš "zaslužiš"
<ziga555> Večinoma z dilanjem
<lynxlynxlynx> hitr Å¡e kak stereotip
<ziga555> Si med njimi?
<ziga555> :P
<ziga555> Samo povem kar vidim...
<ziga555> Nevem kako lahko en "mulc" pri 19-tih letih zasluži za bmw s5
<lynxlynxlynx> pol se pa dost družiš z njimi, da si lahko privoščiš take generalizacije
<ziga555> Ne, sem s "kmetov"
<ziga555> Samo povem kar vidim
<ziga555> Po Å¡oli ;)
<ziga555> Je sicer res da ni dosti takih, najdejo pa se..
<ziga555> Si ti drugačnega mnenja?
<CrazyLemon> ziga555 čas je da mal odpreš oči in prečekiraš kaj se dogaja tudi izven šole :D
<lynxlynxlynx> sem sicer s Å¡tepanjca, ampak ne poznam ljudi
<ziga555> Ma neda se mi ukvarjat znjimi
<lynxlynxlynx> Je sicer res da ni dosti takih, najdejo pa se.. VS večinoma <-- sej si sam kontriraš :)
<ziga555> Meh...
<ziga555> Ok vredu..
<lynxlynxlynx> ni panike
<lynxlynxlynx> vemo da si Å¡e v neracionalnih letih :P
<ziga555> -.-
<ziga555> V kakšnih letih si pa ti?
<lynxlynxlynx> bližam se 30, ne vem kakšno oznako bi dal
<lynxlynxlynx> post-Å¡tudentsko-travmatska leta?
<ziga555> Lol :D
<CrazyLemon> to je taprava oznaka ja :D
<lynxlynxlynx> ogromno ljudi ima npr. težave z iskanjem službe
<ziga555> Ja nažalost res..
<ziga555> Upam da bo takrat ko bom jaz končal študij kaj boljše..
<yang> ti kar upaj
<sasa84> lynxlynxlynx, a ti se tud bližaš 30?
<lynxlynxlynx> treba je bit samoiniciativen
<sasa84> no, sej CrazyLemon se tud :P
<yang> pa ce se zanasas samo na faks, se ti bolj slabo pise
<ziga555> yang, tako slabo pa spet
<ziga555> ni
<lynxlynxlynx> če se prav spomnim sva ene pol leta enako stara sasa84
<yang> jst jih cel kup poznam s faksom in brez sluzb
<ziga555> Službe se vedno najdejo
<yang> morda se raje izuci za mizarja in ti ne bo manjkalo dela
<ziga555> Samo se moraš prilagajat
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 res je...ampak ti boš prej pri tej oznaki :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, mhm :)
<ziga555> yang, žal ne
<sasa84> lynxlynxlynx, letnik 84? pol sva dobra roba :P
<ziga555> Bi mel preveč konkurence tu okoli
<yang> dvomim
<lynxlynxlynx> veš, če končaš faks, se ti zdi mal bedno delat kot tajnik al pa druge praktično študentske stvari
<yang> na vsakega mizarja cakas pol leta
<lynxlynxlynx> sasa84: itak :D
<ziga555> yang, kajs i pa ti po poklicu?
<ziga555> kaj si*
<yang> ni vazno
<CrazyLemon> mesar..sam dela v ITju
<yang> ;)
<lynxlynxlynx> butchering code :S
<ziga555> Prej bi rekel da je kakšen server admin :P
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, LOL
<yang> morda se ti zdi mizar zaljiv poklic, vendar verjemi mi, zasluzijo veliko vec kot to za kar se bos ti ucil se 6 let
<sasa84> ziga555, jst čakam npr, da se sprazni mesto LJ nadškofa :P
<yang> sasa84: haha
<ziga555> hahahahaha
<sasa84> ;)
<CrazyLemon> zakaj bi bil mizar zaljiv poklic?
<yang> bos sla za kuharco za skofa ?
<ziga555> CrazyLemon, lol, zakaj bi bil?
<sasa84> pa kakšna kuharca...jst bom škofinja!
<sasa84> :)
<ziga555> A lol...
<ziga555> Pojdi raje v Rim
<yang> ne zaljiv, hotel sem napisati manjvreden...vcasih smo tko neumno razmisljali na gimnazijah in jih imeli za butaste
<ziga555> Za papežinjo
<ziga555> yang, zakaj pa nebi bil kmet?
<sasa84> ziga555, ah, tista bela mi nekok ne sede...k mojim očem gre bl črna+vijolična :P
<yang> ker je susa, kmetijstvo ni vec donosna panoga
<ziga555> Sedaj slovenske hrane pimankuje
<ziga555> Pa tudi hrana bo čedalje dražja
<ziga555> Ja vsi tako govorijo,..
<lynxlynxlynx> sezona pač
<ziga555> Pa perejo možgane pravim kmetom
<sasa84> jah, suša... se je treba pa kej drugač znajt a ne
<ziga555> yang, svet pozna tudi namakalne sisteme ;)
<yang> ja pa toco
<sasa84> to je tko, ko se 1x kmetje na vipavsem bentil in bentil zarad toče pa kdo jim bo povrnu...en tipu je investiru za neke mreže...pa je mel cele hruške :)
<CrazyLemon> seveda ..zato je kul če si mesar.. in ob tej suši lahk hitr pridelaš suho salamo..pa pršut etc...ker se vse hitr posuši
<lynxlynxlynx> sej to je žalostno
<CrazyLemon> :>
<yang> sasa84: mah problem kmetov je da noben ne zavaruje pridelka, pa majo vsi moznost, potem pa stokajo
<ziga555> Ja, v IT-ju...
<lynxlynxlynx> premalo razmišljanja med kmeti, precej se jih šlepa na odškodnine in subvencije
<yang> ker jim je skoda dat tistih par evrov ekstra
<ziga555> par evrov?
<ziga555> Veš koliko stane mreža za cele sadovnjake?
<yang> je pac tak biznis, da se brez zavarovanja ne mors vec tega it
<lynxlynxlynx> preračunaj na izpad dohodka
<sasa84> poglej kok sta dobro ideja nrdila una dva nekdanja brezposelna agronoma tam v prekmurju... celotna slovenija je pokupla njun paradajz
<yang> to je tko, kot da bi racunalnik brez ventilatorja poganjal in upal, da se ne bo pregrel
<ziga555> Ja zakaj ga pa nebi?
<ziga555> Še nisi slišal za pasivno hlajenje
<CrazyLemon> pasivno hlajenje ti bl mal pomaga poleti razn če nisi v hladilniku
<CrazyLemon> :)
<ziga555> Itak da ga
<ziga555> Samo dobro ohišje moraš met
<ziga555> (predvsem veliko)
<ziga555> Pa igrc nesmeš špilat... (vsaj jaz jih ne)
<yang> kmetje pri nas so dobro zasluzili - ko so prodali parcele mestni obcini hehe
<yang> klele okol stadiona so ble po 500 eur/m2
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ja če delaš v kšni hladilncii...pa pršparaš pr ventilatorju pol :P
<ziga555> Ah, pa saj nisem mislil da bi uporabljal originalni hladilnik, mora biti poseben z precej večjimi rebri
<ziga555> In večjim pretoko zraka med njimi
<CrazyLemon> https://24ur.com/novice/crna-kronika/prica-menim-da-smo-se-spustili-prehitro.html
<Pepelka70> 24ur.com - FOTO in VIDEO: 'Spustili smo se prehitro, nato nas je odbilo, dvignilo in nekaj nas je popadalo ven'
<ziga555> Mimogrede, premogovnik Velenje je dal razpis za kadrovske štipendije, če koga zanima ;)
<ziga555> http://www.sklad-kadri.si/index.php?id=50&search_izob=2835
<Pepelka70> Izmenjevalnica &#124; Javni sklad RS za razvoj kadrov in Å¡tipendije
<ziga555> Å e za gimnazijce se najde ;)
<yang> ziga555: a ti hodis na vegovo
<ziga555> Kaj misliš :P
<ziga555> Ne ;)
<yang> ne spomnim se vec
<ziga555> elektrotehnik telekomunikacij ;)
<lynxlynxlynx> wiretapping
<lynxlynxlynx> fajn izbira
<ziga555> Vem ja ;)
<ziga555> In ja, ne mislim polagat žic ;)
<ziga555> Raje bi delal v kakšnem razvoju, ali pa se uvkarjal s RF..
<ziga555> Pravzaprav mam itak veslje do vsega..
<CrazyLemon> http://www.moskisvet.com/clanek/zanimivo/vzorni-starsi.html     LOL??? wth :D
<Pepelka70> Moškisvet.com - ’Vzorni’ starši
<ziga555> WTF
<ziga555> 2. fotka :P
<lynxlynxlynx> Å¡e najhuj je una plezalska
<lynxlynxlynx> kaj sploh s sabo vlečejo na tako turo
<CrazyLemon> ker so čudaki :)    koliko sem jih že vidu po najhujšem soncu..zadaj v "nahrbtniku" se pa otrok kuha
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM !!!! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PL7pUIhNSm4&feature=plcp      ta je sam zate!!! :))))
<Pepelka70> Минивело ! Маленький, но очень быстрый!      - YouTube
<LorD_DDooM> Lawl
<sasa84> uu, hud bicikl!
<sasa84> ta je zihr cenej tud :P
<lynxlynxlynx> lih prov dons nevihta za offset vročini pečice
<ziga555> Kaj pa si vi mislite o tem Å korjancu, ki naj bi napisal "virus"?
<CrazyLemon> car
<CrazyLemon> !!
<ziga555> Ma, samo sedaj ga pa hočejo zaprt..
<CrazyLemon> pišuka
<CrazyLemon> :(
<ziga555> Ti se kar zajebavaj ;)
<CrazyLemon> nekdo mora :)
<ziga555> Jaz grem pa raje pizzo naredit, brb.
<zdobersek> gdo je Skorjanec?
<zdobersek> bomo se pol zmenl.
<miha> ziga555: sam si je kriv, kaj pa je hotel zaslužit. če bi zastonj objavu na netu, ga ne bi zaprl
<ziga555> Ja, nebi ga zaprli tudi če nebi tega delal ;)
<ziga555> zdobersek, heker
<ziga555> http://www.slovenskenovice.si/crni-scenarij/doma/o-kazni-se-bo-mariborski-heker-skorjanc-pogajal
<Pepelka70> O kazni se bo mariborski heker Å korjanc pogajal | Slovenskenovice.si
<miha> ziga555: zaprl so ga lahko, ker je prodal kriminalcem, torej je vedel za kaj gre. če bi dal opensource na net kot "za testiranje, na lastno odgovornost", ne bi bil nič kriv. tako je pa služil s kriminalom in je kriminalc
<miha> kaj tu ni jasno?
<ziga555> Predvsem kako so ga odkrili. Zaradi nakazovanja denarja?
<miha> FBI je bil pozorn, da je na trgu veliko ukradenih kreditnih. po pol leta al letu so izsledil špance. ko so jih pritisnl, so takoj povedal, da jim je mariborčan naredu software, trojanca.
<miha> !g mariposa botnet
<Pepelka70> Mariposa botnet - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mariposa_botnet
<miha> torej nauk: Å¡panci niso resni
<lynxlynxlynx> "heker"
<ziga555> Aha. Vredu, Å¡ibam v Ljubljanjo. L.P
<ziga555> Ljubljano*
<lynxlynxlynx> papa
<CrazyLemon> tale hitri preklop na siolu dejansko deluje hitro :)
<yang> hm, nafise ze dolg nisem vidu pisat, a je sla v Amsterdam ?
<marinka> Živjo. Eno vprašanje. Glede desktopov za podjetje, ki jih nabavlja za logistiko, trgovino pa špedicijo. Cena na komad naj bi bila max. 3000 €, ampak da res delajo ok pa dolgo. Ve kdo, katere pa kje bi se to lahko kupilo?
<lupastro> 3000€ za kaj, računalnik?
<yang> marinka: ali ni to malo pretirano ?
<CrazyLemon> beseda malo je pretirana :D
<marinka> Tako nekako, ja. Pač za računalnik z opremo, monitorjem in vsem.
<lupastro> ene 2k€ pretirano vsaj
<miha> marinka: http://dne.enaa.com/E-svet/Shopping/Zares-ste-car-sele-ko-si-lahko-privoscite-ta-racunalnik.html
<yang> marinka: za tak denar dobis ze zelo dober streznik , ne pa desktop PC
<Pepelka70> Zares ste car šele, ko si lahko privoščite ta računalnik | Shopping | E-svet
<marinka> Podjetju je vseeno, koliko je ta cena pretirana. Rabijo računalnike, čimprej in da delujejo dolgo časa brezhibno.
<miha> yang: dober desktop pc = strežnik + huda grafika
<lupastro> marinka:  tak računalnik potrebujejo grafični ali filmski studiji
<miha> xeon & quaddro
<yang> miha: streznik mas bolj tezko pod mizo ;)
<lupastro> logistika, pisarna, trgovina, rabi zanesljiv hardware in ne fensi Å¡mensi zadeve
<yang> ponavadi so glasni
<marinka> Pa enaa ne vem, če je ravno dober dobavitelj, kar se podjetij tiče, se vam ne zdi?
<CrazyLemon> če jim je vseeno če je cena pretirana potem se odpraviš v bigbang in kupiš najdražjega
<yang> marinka: moj kolega ima neko trgovino , baje je celo dobavitelj za IBM in to
<miha> marinka: lej za podjetje vzem sestavljen pc, lenovo, hp, dell.. neki standardnega
<yang> bigbang je slaba izbira ce jih imas namen 30 kupit
<marinka> yang, lahko daš kakšen kontakt, prosim?
<CrazyLemon> yang glede na to da je max. cena 3k € na PC potem dvomim da se gre  za več kot 5 PCjev :)
<marinka> Lahko tudi na privat, če je tukaj preveč izpostavljeno.
<lupastro> ti lahko dam tudi jaz kontakt od našega
<lupastro> na privat
<marinka> CrazyLemon, motiš se. :)
<yang> aja, kolko jih rabte marinka
<yang> na privat ja
<marinka> Mislim, da 10-20, ne vem trenutno točne številke. Moram povprašat za točno število.
<CrazyLemon> resno podjetje :D
<yang> pomoje je zajebancija
<yang> marinka: zakaj so tebe dolocili za izdelavo ponudbe, ce se v to ne spoznas kaj dosti
<yang> saj ne bos vedela kaksna je razlika med konfiguracijo za 1000 oz. 2000 eur
<yang> to bi se moral zanimati vas IT administrator
<marinka> Kje sem omenila, da moram izdelat ponudbo?
<marinka> Prosili so me, naj dobim kakšne kontakte, to je vse.
<yang> mlacom, anni, bigbang, comtron
<marinka> Bigbang odpade v Å¡tartu.
<yang> no potem crtaj bigbang
<yang> comtron je tudi precej drag
<yang> vendar bi moral vas IT strokovnjak vse nastete firme poznati ob polnoci, ne pa da ti tukaj sprasujes, ce jih ne pozna ga zamenjajte
<yang> ce pa trollas je pa drugo
<marinka> Kako naj se zaupa tem trgovskim podjetjem ala bigbang in comtron, če kupiš samo en komad in ga imaš čez pol leta že na servisu za več kot en mesec?
<yang> pojdi na google in vpisi "racunalniska trgovina"
<yang> zakaj bi ga imela na servisu
<yang> racunalnike se kupuje v racunalniskih podjetjih, ne pa v lidlu , hoferju, sploh take za 3000 eur
<marinka> To je klasika pri vseh stvareh, kar sem jih imela iz omenjenih trgovin.
<marinka> bigbang in comtron
<lupastro> nikjer ne piše, da bi iz katere druge računalniške trgovine tehnika morala trajati dlje
<yang> al pa najami nekoga, pa ga placajte 500 eur da vam bo sestavil najbolj primerno konfiguracijo in boste na koncu prisparali kaksnega jurja ali dva pri opremi
<lupastro> važen je support
<yang> marinka: za poganjanje baz niso desktop pcji, temvec strezniki, imajo drugacno sistemsko konfiguracijo in obicajno delujejo hitreje
<marinka> Sem ti napisala, da to je že urejeno.
<jinzo> yang, spet vsaj malo odvisno od namenske uporabe
<yang> mislim desktop pc za 3000 je overkill
<yang> razen ce si strasten gamer ;)
<jinzo> mislim, jaz lavfam trenutno 3 desktop grade "serverje"
<jinzo> pa delajo semi serious buisness
<jinzo> pa pač - dela :)
<lupastro> a ni brezveze se tle pregovarjat, dajte punci kontakte, če bo hotela kaj dodatno izvedet bo že vprašala...ne?
<jinzo> saj ne rečem, malo bol moreš pšoskrbet pa pazit na backupe, tud performance zdaj ni nevem kak
<yang> jinzo: ja pa nisi jih v bigbangui al pa lidlu kupil, ampak si jih sam sestavil right ?
<jinzo> sam za svoj dnar in namen, so čist ok :D
<jinzo> yang, seveda
<lynxlynxlynx> 3k€ :s
<jinzo> drgač glede 3k€, spet kaj delaš (in kaj točno obsega to)
<CrazyLemon> kaj ima bigbang s kakovostjo računalnikov? a jih oni izdelujejo? :)
<jinzo> če sestavljaš kaj za kakega arhitekta
<yang> iz njenega pogovora sklepam da se od njih noben ne spozna kaj dosti na to, ker ponavadi vprasajo sistemca katero konfiguracijo bodo imeli, tajnica pa potem samo kupi zadeve
<jinzo> CrazyLemon, sestavljajo - in potem izbira komponent.
<jinzo> in če rabi tak človek vse (torej inc. monitorje)
<jinzo> prideš tam blizu 3k€ lahko kar
<yang> marinka: vsak prodajalec racunalniske opreme ti lahko dobavi racunalnik za 3k
<CrazyLemon> jinzo sestavljajo tiste njihove comtrone.. drugih ne :)
<CrazyLemon> če kupiš lenovo je lenovo :)
<yang> ;)
<yang> le novo
<jinzo> CrazyLemon, ja - ampak pač, majo teh dost več
<jinzo> kot pa brand name zadev
<lynxlynxlynx> neki poceni + podaljšana garancija
<lynxlynxlynx> aja pa tiho
<marinka> Če imajo škart robo, imajo škart robo. Ni važno, za koliko jo prodajajo.
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> tole je useless debata
<CrazyLemon> lp
<lynxlynxlynx> se pa spomnim, da so se mi v štacuni na šmartinski (ne vem več kdo ma tam; pri carini) režali v friz, ko sem kupil nvidiino kartico kako desetletje nazaj in rekel, da je eden od razlogov za izbiro 3letna garancija
<lynxlynxlynx> so hotl radeone podturit
<lynxlynxlynx> projeciral mentaliteto, da bom naslednje leto že menjal stvar
<lynxlynxlynx> v bistvu pa Å¡e danes dela :)
<yang> tej comtroni so precenjeni
<jinzo> eh naši prodajalci so tak vsi smešni
<jinzo> že mesec dni se trudim dobit nekoga ki bi mi bil pripravljen eno tipkovnico za laptop odat
<jinzo> pa sem cela dva responsa dobil, od tega en da bo oktobra
<yang> vcasih je bil JAE kle v ljubljani, dokler ga ni kupil comtron , oni so imeli kar v redu drobo
<jinzo> (a laptope pa zdaj prodajajo.. bah.)
<lynxlynxlynx> jaz mam še najboljše izkušnje s struno (en lokalni sp) in techtrade
<jinzo> jaz povečini v mojcomp zdaj naročam ko se kaj rabi
<jinzo> kar kul
<lynxlynxlynx> s spletnimi večinoma nisem mel težav
<lynxlynxlynx> enkrat so mi kar en usb dongle dali zraven zastonj
<yang> techrtrade je ok
<LorD_DDooM> Ni vse v ceni... kompe z določeno specifikacijo je potrebno sestaviti, vgraditi, naložiti softver (če nimaš svojega IT oddelka, marsikdo ga nima)...in najpomembnejše, garancija!
<yang> tako je
<yang> lahko placas za komp recimo 3000 eur, pa je slabsa konfiguracija kot pri drugemu dobavitelju za 2000 eur, tako da to se ne kupuje kot zemljice
<yang> zanimivo www.isg.si pa ne vejo kje bi racunalnik kupili
<marinka> Zdaj sem pa jaz kriva, da imajo moji sosedi ta IP.
<miha> o sasa84
<sasa84> miha, elow ;)
<miha> kako si? ;)
<ziga555> Hey
<marinka> Hi, ziga555!
<ziga555> Hej, kako kaj?
<marinka> Preživeli bomo, kajne?
<ziga555> Ma vroče je :/
<marinka> Vroče??? Zunaj je samo 28 stopinj!
<ziga555> http://termometer.tk/
<Pepelka70> termometer.html
<ziga555> pri meni 31,7
<yang> aha ziga555 ti si isti ta maxipin
<ziga555> Ja itak
<yang> ker nickname ti je pa bolj pri srcu ?
<ziga555> Maxipin
<ziga555> Tukaj in na ubuntu forumu se Å¡e nisem priajvil s tistim
<ziga555> Pa sem ostal kar ziga555
<ziga555> Saj tudi na elektronik.si sem imel prej username ziga555 ;)
<maxipin> Lepše?
<marinka> Zdaj te pa ne vom prepoznala :(
<maxipin> Ahh, saj me poznaš :P
<maxipin> (sedaj)
<ziga555> marinka, si zrihtala tisto s pdf-ji?
<marinka> Readerja sem
<marinka> Acrobate Pro pa ne.
<modelcek> Ffs
<modelcek> Tko zdej prizgem luc in mi eksplodira
<modelcek> Pa se varovalko mi je skurl
<ziga555> Ja, in kaj si se sedaj naučil?
<ziga555> Luči se ne prižiga po dnevi :P
<lynxlynxlynx> kakšno luč maš to?
<modelcek> Namizno
<modelcek> 60w zarnica
<ziga555> Nič, kupi novo
<ziga555> pa namizna in 60W = no go
<ziga555> Kupi flurescentno sijalko
<ziga555> Bele svetlobe.
<miha> !forum imagemagick skripta
<Pepelka70> Gallery (Stran 1) - Prosti čas, šola in ostale bedarije - Ubuntu.si forum https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/410/
<ziga555> miha, v čem je spisana Pepelka70?
<modelcek> Zrihtano
<CrazyLemon> da ni bila vlaga pri žarnici?
<modelcek> Ne
<ziga555> Zaradi vlage ne ekplodira
<ziga555> Ampak zgodi pa se..
<ziga555> Da eksplodira, lahko je prišla tudi kakšna napetostna špica
<CrazyLemon> skuri pa varovalko :)
<modelcek> Ko sem jo prizgal je takoj eksplodirala
<ziga555> Daj drugo žarnico noter pa probaj
<ziga555> CrazyLemon, kaj je to kaj takega če vrže ven varovalko?
<ziga555> Lahko je spustil plin
<ziga555> In se je pomožnosti zmanjšala upornost nitki
<ziga555> In je bilo dejansko v kratkem stiku
<CrazyLemon> ziga555 če vrže ven ni nič takega..če imaš pa tiste stare in jo skuri..pa je to neki takega :)
<ziga555> modelcek, najprej poglej da nimaš kaj pri sami lučki v stiku
<marinka> Luč vrzi proč in si kupi novo, 40 vatno.
<modelcek1> to bom verjetno naredu :)
<CrazyLemon> če boš že kupu novo si kupi led..nima smisla bit za časom :)
<marinka> Na računalniku mi piše, da je čas 17.04, na androidu tudi ... na HTC-ju pa da je 17.08
<marinka> Lepo se imejte. Tečem dalje. LP
<miha> ziga555: java
<ziga555> CrazyLemon, flurescentne sialke so čisto ok
<ziga555> Če rabiš veliko svetlobe
<ziga555> Pa Å¡e poceni so
<ziga555> 10W led namizna luč, stane pa tam nad 60€
<CrazyLemon> http://www.superstrela.com/druga-kategorizacija/za-dom/led-zarnice/led-zarnica-e27-166-led-led-s-10w-230v.html
<Pepelka70> LED žarnica / E27 / 166 LED / LED's / 10W / 230V - LED žarnice - Za dom - Katalog  | LED svetila, LED trakovi, LED žarnice
<CrazyLemon> on potrebuje sam žarnico..ne celo luč :)
<ziga555> Aja, potem pa ok
<CrazyLemon> i guess :D
<LorD_DDooM> Kje bi se pa v kaki trgovini dalo vsaj pogledati te LED sijalke? Ker v večini trgovin je od LED ponudbe samo najbolj cheap kitajskaa roba.
<ziga555> Naročiš eno iz DX in vidiš..
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM poglej v merkurju..samo so kr drage tam
<LorD_DDooM> Sem bil ravno zadnjič po celi Lj glede nekega pohištva za starce, pa sem spotoma še za osvetlitev gledal... samo nisem našel pa nobenih LED sijalk s 4W+... 3W je pa absolutno premalo za kakršnokoli osvetlitev
<LorD_DDooM> 10W lahko pa samo sanjaš po trgovinah
<CrazyLemon> hmm
<CrazyLemon> na merkur.si je sam ena led žarnica lol :D
<CrazyLemon> samo meni se zdi da sem jih kar dosti videl v trgovini
<LorD_DDooM> Ja, samo večina jih je Hwuangsanghli 2W
<LorD_DDooM> :)
<CrazyLemon> a si zihr? men se zdi da sm vidu phillipsove
<CrazyLemon> nisem pa 100%
<LorD_DDooM> Lej, fora je, da neglede na firmo je 3W premalo za svetilko...
<CrazyLemon> lej..i agree :D
<CrazyLemon> vsaj 5W
<LorD_DDooM> Zato pod 5W sploh ne gledam
<LorD_DDooM> In po internetu se najde dost proper stvari,s amo bi rad zadevo videl v živo
<dhbiker> LorD_DDooM: jaz mam 2W na kolesu
<dhbiker> pa ni glih tak Å¡voh
<dhbiker> kot vidva govorita
<dhbiker> tudi odvisno od led driverja
<ziga555> Ne ni odvisno do led driverja
<ziga555> Če je led 2W, jo nemoreš našponat na 5W
<ziga555> Odvisno je od tega koliko lumov da ledica iz sebe
<ziga555> Moraš pa ločit da obstajajo naši lumni in kitajski
<dhbiker> 1W lahko našpanaš na 1.8
<dhbiker> W
<ziga555> In kitajci radi nabijajo
<dhbiker> brez problema
<dhbiker> samo hlajenje moreš met
<dhbiker> primerno
<ziga555> Ja če maš programiran pwm..
<ziga555> Koliko se pa življenska doba krajša?
<dhbiker> ni Å¡e hin
<ziga555> Razen če jo krmiliš s pwm, ampak potem praktično ledica utripa
<dhbiker> pa jo mam 3 četa
<dhbiker> leta
<ziga555> Ampak utripa tako hitro da človeško oko  ne opazi
<dhbiker> točno to
<dhbiker> mislim da blizu 1MHz
<ziga555> No super ;)
<dhbiker> je Å¡e kar efektivno
<dhbiker> samo bo verjetno LiPo rablo nabavit
<dhbiker> navadni 9V blok kot akku drži kako uro pa pol
<LorD_DDooM> Tudi jaz imam dve taki LED svetilki za na kolo in sta super. Samo za sobno razsvetljavo je to Å¡e zmerom premalo.
<dhbiker> zateži nekomu :D
<dhbiker> moj kolega si je naredo
<dhbiker> 18 5W diod :D
<LorD_DDooM> 90W, lol
<dhbiker> :D
<dhbiker> ja kaj
<dhbiker> en potenciometer
<dhbiker> pa gasa
<dhbiker> ko ti paše bolj svetlo
<dhbiker> naviješ :P
<LorD_DDooM> To je tko like 15K lumnov...a je ponoči batmana lovil s tem reflektorjem? :P
<dhbiker> ne to ma v sobi
<dhbiker> oz v laboratoriju
<LorD_DDooM> Aja, travco goji, nice
<dhbiker> ne
<dhbiker> xD
<LorD_DDooM> :D
<dhbiker> malo drugačen laboratorij
<dhbiker> :D
<alyosha> CrazyLemon
<ziga555> Ma saj lahhko kupiš že 100W ledico
<alyosha> kaj ti bo pa 100W ledica, če maš kolo
<alyosha> :D
<dhbiker> lol
<ziga555> Samo kot zanimivost ;)
<miha> oo sasa84
<miha> ko že mate debato o ledicah... kolk bi blo za nekje 75 W  klasične žarnice?
<miha> 15W?
 * miha noob
<sasa84> ooo mihi ;)
<LorD_DDooM> miha http://www.ablamp.com/CFL_Equivalent_LED_incandescent_bulb.html
<Pepelka70> Lamp Wattage Comparison CFL Equivalent LED incandescent bulb
<LorD_DDooM> S temi močmi (enota:Wat) je trentno štala, ker smo vsi navajeni na njih...bolj smotrna je uporaba svetilnosti (enota:lumen9
<LorD_DDooM> )
<CrazyLemon> <LorD_DDooM> Aja, travco goji, nice
<CrazyLemon> omg..in ti si kolesar?!?1
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> ko smo že pri ledicah...danes sm kupu v hoferju za kolo ledice
<CrazyLemon> baje 20 luxov
<LorD_DDooM> CrazyLemon:  SillyLemon. Ne ukvajram se jaz s temi azdevami..samo všeč mi je, da tipček uporablja high-tech za te zadeve :P
<CrazyLemon> sveti
<zdobersek> 'baje'
<zdobersek> ker pac Hofer.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek opravil sem CrazyLemon test na ledicah
<sasa84> wow CrazyLemon, ledice za bicikl :P
<sasa84> čist si hüd
<CrazyLemon> in so ga ledice odlično opravile
<CrazyLemon> še zdaj vidim belo piko pred očmi
<CrazyLemon> :>
<CrazyLemon> rated power: 1W
<CrazyLemon> aja..ni bil hofer..lidl.. ker pri lidlu bodo podelili bmwje..pri hoferju pa ne :D
<sasa84> lol
<ziga555> Kake bmw-je?
<CrazyLemon> aja LorD_DDooM zanimivost zate.. v navodilih za ledice piše "Samostojna osvetlitev s kompletom LED baterijskih svetilk je dovoljena samo na dirkalnih kolesih, lažjih od 11 kg"
<CrazyLemon> :))))
<LorD_DDooM> wtf :)
<CrazyLemon> qrc..zgleda jih bom mogu vrnit..k gorc je okrog 15kg :D
<CrazyLemon> pa ni dirkalni
<CrazyLemon> haha
<zdobersek> salabajs, denar si zapravu!
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, malo sm bjondi... ampak kakšna fora je to kilaža pa ledice? :)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 vsi smo bjondi pri tem vprašanju :D
<CrazyLemon> haha "Napotek: Pri izpadu delovanja LED diod je potrebno zamenjati celo svetilko."
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, no Å¡it :P
<zdobersek> salabajs, denar bos zapravu!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek nisem..kupu sem zato ker sm vidu da so priložene panasonicove baterije
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> če ne bi bilo priloženih baterij ne bi kupu :d
<zdobersek> haha, pa so panasonic baterije al panasonik?
<zdobersek> al panazonic?
<CrazyLemon> 1x AAA ter 4x AA pa je pokrit strošek svetilk :D
<CrazyLemon> panasonic :D
<sasa84> paNIsonic :)
<sasa84> ljošulja!!! :))))
<CrazyLemon> sam zgleda je tole nemški izdelek
<CrazyLemon> inter-union technohandel gmbh
<zdobersek> EU nemcija al China nemcija?
<sasa84> pol so pa panajnzonik :)
<CrazyLemon> !g inter-union technohandel gmbh
<Pepelka70> Inter-Union - a company of the Intertec Group - Intertec GmbH http://www.inter-union.de/english/company/interecGroup/interUnion.html
<sasa84> woooow
<sasa84> Brigitte Heindorff
<sasa84> ruf mich an :P
<zdobersek> a ma sloke oke? :>
<sasa84> lo,l
<CrazyLemon> vidva komedijanta..a nimata nobenga dela??
<zdobersek> imam delo
<zdobersek> komedijant sem
<zdobersek> poklicen
<CrazyLemon> recimo spisat vodnika za LO...ali pa dokončat plugin wp2punbb?
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, sm rekla d se snemam!!!
<sasa84> sam zadnč nism mela lepe frizure pa... :P
<zdobersek> wtf je LO?
<CrazyLemon> LIBREOFFICE
<CrazyLemon> mona
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ti se zihr snemaš 0.2 FPS dokler ti tolko časa rabi :)
<sasa84> zdobersek, zdj si me pa razočaru... LO
<sasa84> :S
<zdobersek> 0.2 FPS, namest onga shutterja :>
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, no no...pšt
<sasa84> ti ledice zdej testiri tm po šalari...če potegnejo čez 11 kil :P
<alyosha> pa kaj maste usi z temi ledicami danes
<alyosha> :D
<sasa84> alyosha, v lidlu sm kupla ledice za rolerje
<alyosha> lol
<alyosha> to pa je bil pameten nakup
<alyosha> :p
<alyosha> :D
<sasa84> :P
<sasa84> sj jih nism... CrazyLemon je kupu ledice za 11 kilski bicikl, on ma pa 15kilski bicikl...in ledice so za "drkalnega", ne gorca :P
<alyosha> ahh
<alyosha> nebom komentiral
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PL7pUIhNSm4&feature=plcp
<Pepelka70> Минивело ! Маленький, но очень быстрый!      - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> tole si poglejta
<CrazyLemon> brb
<alyosha> hahaha
<alyosha> prej sem ga vidu
<alyosha> hud je tip res
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> nic
<alyosha> jz tudi Å¡ibam
<sasa84> to je biciklist, ne pa CrazyLemon
<sasa84> :P
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, kle bi me pa težko na balanci vozu :P
<ziga555> Kaj ste sami biciklisti tukaj?
<CrazyLemon> ne..saša se rola z ledicami v riti
<CrazyLemon> :>
<ziga555> Uh...
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ju ar đast đelz!!
<ziga555> Saša, je baterij zmanjkalo :P ? Rabiš serviserja :P ?
<ziga555> Joke :P
<sasa84> ziga555, premlad si, d bi menju moje baterije :P
<LorD_DDooM> A to so še one stare, za enkratno uporabo, ali so že rechargable, za večkratno uporabo? :P
<sasa84> LorD_DDooM, vpraš CrazyLemon ...on jih ne nazadne menju :P
<sasa84> je*
<sasa84> da ni dal kšn čip-šit paNIsonic :)
<CrazyLemon> valda..še baterije za zajčka ti bom menjal..whats next ? pampers?
<CrazyLemon> :D
<LorD_DDooM> CrazyLemon a si res ti saški napolnil baterije? Upas da si uporabil prednapetostno zaščito, ker rechargable so samo 1.2V
<sasa84> LOL LorD_DDooM :D
<sasa84> fantje, grem spat...baterije so pošle :P
<sasa84> ledice crkujejo :P
<sasa84> nočkooo
<ziga555> Am a ta sasa84, to je Saša Batistič?
<CrazyLemon> ona ni Saša
<CrazyLemon> ampak Nina
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 je samo nick
<ziga555> Hm, res?
<ziga555> Sem lih nehote na Fb-ju zagledal eno Sašo
<ziga555> Pa logotip od ubuntu-ja ma gor
<CrazyLemon> nehote..right
<CrazyLemon> :>
<LorD_DDooM> http://si.linkedin.com/in/sasabatistic
<Pepelka70> Sa&#x161;a Batisti&#x10d; - Slovenia | LinkedIn
#ubuntu-si 2012-08-24
<sasa84> juhuuuuuuu
<lupastro> jutro :)
<sasa84> ooo, jutro lupastro :)
<sasa84> že v službi? :)
<lupastro> ja ja, že skoraj 1 uro
<lupastro> ti?
<sasa84> huh, padla :)
<sasa84> lupastro, pa jaz vstala že pred sedmo ;)
<lupastro> :) pridna, jaz Å¡e vedno ob 5:28 :D haha
<sasa84>                                                                                                                                                                                                                               6666666666666M                            BBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBB
<sasa84> uf, sori... mačka mi skače po tipkovnci :)
<sasa84> na, zdj mi je pa usb vzela z mize pa skliznla :S
<yang> a ti je ukradla misko ?
<lupastro> :)
<lupastro> hehe, se je prav spravila nanjo :D
<sasa84> ah naša greta... :)
<sasa84> sam hudič je v njej :)))
<sasa84> sj je Å¡e mejhna... ene dobre 3 mesce ma
<sasa84> ooo lynxlynxlynx :)
<sasa84> ooo zdobersek, ja dobro jutro :))
<CrazyLemon> noben te ne mara :/
<CrazyLemon> :>
<lynxlynxlynx> jutro
<zdobersek> sasa84: jaz te maram!
<CrazyLemon> liar
<zdobersek> gdo je CrazyLemon?
<CrazyLemon> Gdo
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Jork> dan
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zSmPkrwGMQI
<Pepelka70> Gdo Je Čefur - Magnifico      - YouTube
<maxipin> Hej Hoj
<Jork> kaj dogaja?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek whats your point????
<zdobersek> gdo.
<CrazyLemon> MHM
<CrazyLemon> v redu je
<Jork> sej bo
<Jork> čene gremo pa na štrik
<CrazyLemon> kaj ti bo Å¡trik
<CrazyLemon> če pa obstaja /kick
<CrazyLemon> :>
<CrazyLemon> ane zdobersek ?!?!
<Jork> kaj če mi kick če ni tko kot štrik
<Jork> po kicku bo še vedno vse isto po štriku pa sledi olajšanje:D
<sasa84> zdobersek, jst te tud maram!
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, a maš ti močnejšo spodnjo čeljust, obrvi skupej ipd?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 sej si vidla slike
<CrazyLemon> you tell me
<CrazyLemon> :)
<sasa84> aj dount vant tu
<ziga555> sasa84, si to ti? https://www.facebook.com/?ref=logo#!/sasabatistic
<Pepelka70> Dobrodošel na Facebook - Prijava, Registracija ali spoznaj več
<sasa84> ziga555, verjetno :)
<sasa84> sicer sva dva...pravim dva zato, ker en saša batistič je tip :)
<ziga555> Aha
<ziga555> Erika Šviglja poznaš?
<CrazyLemon> no sasa84 a poznaš erika al ne?!?!
<CrazyLemon> http://i.imgur.com/SRSQc.gif
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/zabava/zanimivosti/restavratorska-polomija-dobila-svoj-profil-na-twitterju/290058
<Pepelka70> Restavratorska polomija dobila svoj profil na Twitterju :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<CrazyLemon> ahahaha
<CrazyLemon> huuuuuuuda
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=UFvNlA8KbCg#t=150s
<CrazyLemon> haha
<Pepelka70> GERIATRIC GANG MEMBERS!?!?      - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> če je kdo android dev     http://slo-android.si/forum/viewtopic.php?f=62&t=8249
<Pepelka70> Iščemo 2 android programerja - Forum - Slo-Android.si
<sasa84> ziga555, jp, ga poznam...je iz sosednjega kraja doma...pa 1 leto pred mano na faxu je biu
<sasa84> ziga555, a ti si ziga K? :)
<ziga555> Amm
<ziga555> Ja
<sasa84> oki doki ;)
<sasa84> k men ni blo jasn kdo je ta model :P
<CrazyLemon> Saša Batistič answered Kateri programski jezik ti je najbolj všeč. Delite anketo med ostale, da nas odgovori čim več. Možno... with Java.
<CrazyLemon> LOL
<CrazyLemon> kolk si pa ti v javi programirala?????? sasa84 ..fejkerka :>
<ziga555> Zakaj bi pa morala programirati?
<ziga555> Saj anketa jasno sprašuje kaj ti je všeč
<sasa84> šla sem po tem-...kerga bi se učila :)
<ziga555> Ne v čim si delal.
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 no..naj ti pomagam pri tem..python :)
<sasa84> sej ne piše kje programiram, kaj mi je všeč... če bi mela na izbiro tečaj za vse naštete, bi javo
<ziga555> fail
<ziga555> Kaj pa C?
<ziga555> C#
<ziga555> C++?
<ziga555> ASM?
<CrazyLemon> to je tko kot da bi nekdo mene vprašal "kateri avto ti je všeč" js pa odgovorim ferrari 458 italia..nisem a ga nikoli v življenju vidu ne vozil :)
<ziga555> Ti ne
<ziga555> Saša pa mogoče ja
<ziga555> sasa84, Erik je drugače bil naš kaplan ;)
<ziga555> Sedaj pa je Å¡el v Stari trg.
<sasa84> fantje, jst bi javo zarad kšnih web stvari, mejbi igrc...zto
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, če mene kdo vprača, kter avto mi je všeč... aston martin vanquish
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 resno? :)
<CrazyLemon> java..pa web...ugh :D
<ziga555> Ja jaz bi pa mel maserati quattroporte
<ziga555> In ga bom mel ko bom postal direktor Telekoma :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, klede programskih jezikov bi se vrjetn lohk skregal a ne... zto pa je več, da si vsak izbere tist, kar najbl obvlada/mu je všeč ipd
<CrazyLemon> če želiš delat spletne igre..potem raje html5/JS :)
<ziga555> Eh igre so za otroke..
<CrazyLemon> ne pa zastarelo spletno tehnologijo kot je java :)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, a android je na javi?
<ziga555> Je
<ziga555> Sedaj ga bo pa popljuval
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ehm ne :) android je na dalviku :D programiraš pa v javi ja :)     ampak to niso spletne igre :D
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 sej to je moj point..kako veš da ti je všeč če te stvari nisi probal/a :)
<ziga555> A res, za tole pa prvič slišim
<CrazyLemon> meni je lahk všeč ferrari 458..ampak če bi ga vozu..mi mogoče ne bi bil všeč in bi se raje vrnu...na kio :D
<ziga555> Sepravi dalvik je spet en svoj jazik?
<sasa84> kokr mal poznam... javo bi se npr. učila... simpatična mi je
<CrazyLemon> dalvik je VM
<sasa84> ja men je aston martin všeč, k je lep avto... dobr motor :)
<sasa84> klinc, kaj čm druzga rečt :)
<sasa84> kt avto mi je ful všeč
<ziga555> dobr motor, tale je bedna..
<sasa84> ziga555, glede na tit kar vozmo doma...je zihr dobr motor ;)
<ziga555> Mislim da je naš domači motor boljši, predevsem bolj varčen
<sasa84> sam ta je pa v12 :P
<ziga555> CrazyLemon, sedaj mi pa sploh ni več jasno kako adnroid stoji
<ziga555> Eh, 6 cilindrov več :P
<CrazyLemon> ziga555 !g wikipedia android
<Pepelka70> Android (operating system) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Android_(operating_system)
<sasa84> ziga555, sej ta avto za naše žepe ni a ne...k neb za bencin pa gume zaslužl, registracijo ipd :)))
<sasa84> sam... če si predstavlam, kok potegne, tisto d mal zahrumi iz auspuhov... ratam kr mal mokra :P
<CrazyLemon> ja..js sm tudi mokr
<CrazyLemon> je kr vroče
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> sm misnla, d si mokra :P
<ziga555> http://termometer.tk
<Pepelka70> termometer.html
<ziga555> sasa84: 5+5+5-5+5+5-5+5x0 = 0
<ziga555> buahahaha
<sasa84> o bemtiš...šele zdj sm vidla
<sasa84> ni na konc *
<ziga555> not..
<sasa84> 15 pol
<ziga555> jap
<sasa84> klinc se zgodi...
<dz0ny> sasa84: en predlog glede jezikov, vprašaj se kaj bi rada naredila, trenutno je razmerje med uporabno, se hitro naučiš imaš hitro nek izdelek javascript
<ziga555> si ti rekla da si diplomirala,  tam nimate matematike?
<sasa84> ziga555, noup...je nimamo kej rabt :)
<CrazyLemon> lol..poslušga mulca kok je cocky :)
<dz0ny> btw v ameriki se spet streljajo
<ziga555> dz0ny, kakšna pa je razlika med javo in javascript?
<sasa84> ziga555, razn zakonska in družinska terapija ma na podiplomskem statistiko
<dz0ny> ziga555: se hecaš ne?
<CrazyLemon> lol :D
<ziga555> ne se ne, ker ne poznam
<ziga555> trenutno se ukvarjam so C-jem za avr-e
<ziga555> Glede sintakse vem da sta si različna, ampak me zanima glede uporabnosti.
<dz0ny> če primerjaš z c in java, imaš razrede, imaš jvm ki sam poskrbi da se pomnilnik čisti, nimaš pa pointerjev. struct je podoben objektu v javi in js
<dz0ny> tipi so isti, oboje rabi nek "VM", ki vse skupaj poganja torej rabiš platformo
<dz0ny> še ena stvar ki je drugačna, v "VM" nimaš direktenga dostopa do strojne opreme
<dz0ny> btw, kaj uporabljaš za avr dejansko c ali c++ (arduino in ostale zadeve)
<ziga555> Ja učim se C
<dz0ny> ziga555: btw termometer je tvoje delo?
<ziga555> Ja
<ziga555> no, harwarsko
<ziga555> za ostalo pa poskrbi digitemp
<dz0ny> :) uporabljaš kakšno knjižico? ali vse sam?
<sasa84> dz0ny, glede programskih jezikov... včasih, k ma človk cajt, pogleda 1 al pa 2 tutoriala... čist tko za hobi :))) nč resnga, nč spešl, povečini tud nč rezultatov :P
<ziga555> dz0ny, tole je na ubuntu-ju z orodjem digitemp
<ziga555> Narejeno v 10-tih minutah
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, miha je dal tud javo :P
<dz0ny> sasa84: http://www.codecademy.com/ poznaš?
<Pepelka70> Learn to code | Codecademy
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 to me sploh ne preseneča :d
<ziga555> Drugače pa so sedaj ARM-ji veliki hit na področju mikrokrmilnikov
<sasa84> dz0ny, zanimiv... tko mal prek igre a ne se učiš :)
<ziga555> Keteri editor pa priporočate za python in javo? (na oknih)
<ziga555> (pa compiler)
<sasa84> > bučka
<sasa84> ReferenceError: bučka is not defined
<sasa84> Well done. You have confused the computer!
<sasa84> LOL
<sasa84> a sem lohk na to ponosna? :D
<sasa84> dz0ny, ma čist huda stran :))))
<dz0ny> ziga555: java inelij, eclipse kar ti pač paše. Python zadnje čase uporabljam SublimeText2
<dz0ny> sasa84: who knew programing could be fun :)
<sasa84> pa sej se morš učit preko igranja a ne :)
<sasa84> sej dz0ny, ne prčakuj zdej, da bom nasledn tedn že nrdila ubuntu menstrualni koledar al pa kej podobnga :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 to že obstaja :>
<dz0ny> hm mi smo se učili programirat preko grških ugank? oziroma osnovnih problemov...
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, sam ne ubuntu slo :P
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, pa bi mela midva pa nafisa označen, kdaj mamo pms :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 men se zdi da bi bil cel mesec rdeč pri nafisi :>
<sasa84> :P
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, bom nrdila en programčič pa ga boš sprobu :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 v javi? ne ne bom :D
<sasa84> tole je Javascript
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, a lohk butast vprašanje? :D
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 Å¡e eno? no dej
<CrazyLemon> :))))
<sasa84> tko, po domač povedan... kakšna je razlika med ukazno lupino, konzolo pa terminalom?
<CrazyLemon> terminal je program v katerem teče ukazna lupina
<CrazyLemon> ukazna lupina pa izvaja ukaze, ki jih vpišeš
<CrazyLemon> konzola ..kaj pa vem.. lahko bi se reklo da je tko kot terminal
<dz0ny> ukazna lupina je repl (read eval loop), do nekega jezika programa
<dz0ny> terminal v ubuntu je recimo repl do bash, sh, fish, kar si pač zastaviš
<dz0ny> konzola je nek dogovorjen način vnašanja ukazov v nek program
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 evo.. dz0ny ti je povedal zelo po "domače" :>
<dz0ny> sasa84: Å¡e ena stvar za igrat http://repl.it/#:languages
<Pepelka70> repl.it
<dz0ny> recimo LOL je LOL http://repl.it/CgH
<Pepelka70> repl.it
<sasa84> dz0ny, po domač povedan... terminal je gui od shella :))) ok, vem, da terminal ni gui, ampak podobn princip :)))
<dz0ny> jp app ki omogoča dostop, reimo w winsih je command prompt, mac ma console itd
<sasa84> ["I'm coding like a champ!" .lenght] > 10
<sasa84> kaj je kle narobe?
<dz0ny> [] ozančuje množico, presledek
<dz0ny> "I'm coding like a champ!".lenght > 10
<dz0ny> bi bilo pravilno
<dz0ny> odvisno od naloge
<sasa84> kao more ti dat ven true
<dz0ny> "I'm coding like a champ!".prejštej_koliko_znakov_je_to_v_narekovajih
<sasa84> Write code that will say true if I'm coding like a champ! has more than 10 characters.
<dz0ny> jp
<dz0ny> lahko bi naredila tudi tako stevilo_znakov = "I'm coding like a champ!".lenght
<dz0ny> stevilo_znakov > 10
<sasa84> uuu, že vem... ja...2 vrstici a ne
<sasa84> jst sm pa hotla vse hkrat narest :S
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 tko delajo sam profiji
<CrazyLemon> vse v eno vrstico
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<dz0ny> v eni vrstici bi bilo (return "I'm coding like a champ!".lenght > 10)
<dz0ny> tukaj se gre bolj za psotopek
<dz0ny> prvo pogledaš kolišna je deolžina, potem matematično preveriš, ta matematična preverba pa vrne true ali false
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny a si ti mogoče iz MB? mogoče kak bližnji sorodnik od mihe? :D
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: why, and ne...
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny tko..način razlage je skoraj identičen njegovemu..razn če nisi njegov alter ego :)
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: keri fakse je hodu, mislim da se tam naučiš razlage
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny feri :)
<dz0ny> :)
<dz0ny> sasa84: si obupala al čist not padla?
<sasa84> dz0ny, ja delam :)))
<ziga555> koledar?
<sasa84> zdj sm comparisions... === >= ipd
<sasa84> pa da ti izpiše console.log true al pa false :)
<ziga555> Zakaj nimjo na Codeacademy Å¡e C-ja?
<ziga555> nimajo*
<dz0ny> ziga555: ker je potrebna za to neka platforma, probaj napisat isti program v c ki ti bo napisal "car sem" v ukazno vrstico na win, atmelu in linuxu, ogromna razlika :)
<dz0ny> sasa84: če ta zanima tisti koledar so podobna zadeva vislice http://www.codecademy.com/courses/javascript-intermediate-tpoPb
<Pepelka70> Hangman Game | Codecademy
<sasa84> čak dz0ny to je že intermediate :P
<dz0ny> sasa84: ko se naučiš ka so if, else, string, date, number si že na intermediate :)
<zdobersek> http://yro.slashdot.org/story/12/08/24/1512224/windows-8-tells-microsoft-about-everything-you-install
<Pepelka70> Windows 8 Tells Microsoft About Everything You Install - Slashdot
<zdobersek> QA, ane!
<sasa84> dz0ny, ja zdj mam else/if :)))
<sasa84> pa {}!! :D
<CrazyLemon> tale sasa84 pa obvlada!
<CrazyLemon> pa najprej je if in nato Å¡ele else :p
<sasa84> ja veeeeem :)))
<sasa84> zdj sem že razhroščevala :P
<CrazyLemon> OMG!
<CrazyLemon> a z nožem?
<CrazyLemon> bogi hrošček
<CrazyLemon> :>
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: se mal pa bo lahk moj plugin dokoncala! :>
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek you wish :)
<CrazyLemon> ko smo že pri tem topicu
<CrazyLemon> kdaj boš dokončal plugin? :)
<CrazyLemon> in sasa84 kdaj boš dokončala "snemanje" ?
<sasa84> zdobersek, am...ja...itak :P
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: kaj je sploh za dokoncat?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek emm
<zdobersek> eeeemmm
<zdobersek> nc, ane?
<CrazyLemon> samo dodaš da gre tag "triki-in-nasveti"
<zdobersek> ker dela tipi topi
<CrazyLemon> v tapravi forum
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> triki-ter-nasveti
<zdobersek> impossibru!
<CrazyLemon> liar
<sasa84> zdobersek, ma ta CrazyLemon je res "bolečina v riti" :P
<ziga555> Ja, prevelike baterije..
<sasa84> ziga555, pa ne morš se ti tko s starejšo gospo pogovarjat, k da sva krave skup pasla
<sasa84> ah današnja mladina... nobene olike!
<ziga555> Starejšo gospo ^^
<ziga555> Nevem kaj imajo baterije s teboj?
<zdobersek> sasa84: true dat.
<sasa84> ziga555, ja,. starejšo gospo.. v načih cajtih smo take gospe še onikal :P
<sasa84> *naših
<dz0ny> vaši/naši so kdo? uni rojeni v jugi al kaj druzga ?
<ziga555> Pa kaj je to sedaj s fakulteto za elektrotehniko, like Å¡tevec jim ne dela bitches!!
<CrazyLemon> z naši saša misli na čefurje
 * sasa84 ni čefur, ker ji obrvi ne rastejo skup :P
<ziga555> In to na natečaju kjer se zbirajo "like-i"
<ziga555> Preko 50 folka je stisnilo like, Å¡tevec pa na 0, bitches...
<ziga555> Moji konkurenci pa normalno dela, grrr
<sasa84> ziga555, heknla sm te :P
<ziga555> ma ti si ja, to že odkar sem se prijavil ne dela
<ziga555> kake 3,4 dni..
<zdobersek> ziga555: kko je like mehanizem narjen?
<ziga555> Maš facebook?
<zdobersek> ziga555: nimam, ce je fb like, pol nimam kej narest
<dz0ny> ziga555: common error če omejuješ preko ip pozabiš in pozabiš da je pred serverjem proxy :)
<ziga555> https://apps.facebook.com/spremenisvet/?fb_source=search&ref=ts
<dz0ny> ziga555: aja fb, sem mislil da je je to druga zadeva :blush
<Pepelka70> Spremeni svet na Facebooku | Facebook
<ziga555> O temle se gre
<ziga555> (prej je treba kliknit všeč mi je na strani od fakultete)
<ziga555> potem pa spet odprt tisti link
<ziga555> Skrata skrano neumno
<ziga555> In vedno bolj razmišljam da je tole nateg
<dz0ny> wtf http://screencloud.net/v/FOxi
<Pepelka70> ScreenCloud:		Screenshots
<sasa84> spremeni svet :)
<ziga555> http://spremenisvet.info/
<dz0ny> nikoli se ne prijavim če od menezahtevajo kaj takšnega
<Pepelka70> Izumi, ki spreminjajo svet. | fakulteta za elektrotehniko
<ziga555> Ja facebook aplikacija je narejena
<ziga555> Očitno jih na fe-ju niso naučili nič drugega
<ziga555> kot uporabljat facebook
<ziga555> dz0ny ja tam mores stistnit allow, kot pri vseh aplikacijah :/
<ziga555> Očitno bom moral mail-at na fakulteto
<dz0ny> ni nujno, to kot programer določiš do kje je dsotop
<dz0ny> *dostop
<dz0ny> apliakcija res ne rabi tega počet
<ziga555> Mah nevem,..
<dz0ny> pa grem stavit da je to flayer, ki so ga Å¡e kar v fb pripopal http://screencloud.net/v/wi2g screen estate pa to
<Pepelka70> ScreenCloud:		Screenshots
<ziga555> Ja in kaj naj naredim sedaj?
<ziga555> Počakal bom še 1 dan če mi odgovorijo preko fb sporočila, drugače pa bom žal moral napisat na vodstvo (edini mail ki je objavljen)
<zdobersek> fe - the new fdv
<zdobersek> amirite?
<ziga555> Hmm, fakulteta za elektrotehniko, kako je bilo s fdv-jem pa nevem
<zdobersek> http://www.nytimes.com/2012/08/24/world/europe/botched-restoration-of-ecce-homo-fresco-shocks-spain.html
<zdobersek> lol
<Pepelka70> Botched Restoration of Ecce Homo Fresco Shocks Spain - NYTimes.com
<sasa84> zdobersek, swašta!
<sasa84> pa kje ji pamet ej
<CrazyLemon> ja..najbolš od vsega tega pa je
<CrazyLemon> !g twitter fresco jesus
<Pepelka70> Fresco Jesus (FrescoJesus) on Twitter http://twitter.com/FrescoJesus
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> https://www.racunalniske-novice.com/novice/piano/5-zelo-koristnih-dodatkov-za-vas-ubuntu---piano.html?RSSf5675a1617409d0e27cbd7b25c88997f
<Pepelka70> 5 zelo koristnih dodatkov za vaš Ubuntu
<CrazyLemon> lol..želijo da plačam da mi povejo da obstaja myunity ter psensors ipd.
<dz0ny> crazy lemon, če merite obisk preveri če dejankso kdo pride z rac-n na ubuntu.si stran
<marko-_--> wow, moram rečt da so ubuntuja res spedenal :o
<marko-_--> 12.04
<marko-_--> po 2 letih mam ubuntu
<marko-_--> in mi je res super kul user friendly totalno
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny sej ni linka do nas :)
<dz0ny> aja prvo piano potem pa Å¡e to :/
<CrazyLemon> mislim..js vidim samo do piano obvestila
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> kaj se skriva spodaj pa ne bi vedu :)
<CrazyLemon> tole so pa top referrals https://dl.dropbox.com/u/17510489/topReferrals.png
<CrazyLemon> in pojma nimam kako sta se zadnja dva tam znašla :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, glih zaslužek :P
<CrazyLemon> http://forum-slowenien.de/viewtopic.php?p=14042#p14042      :D
<Pepelka70> Forum-Slowenien &bull; Thema anzeigen - Krajnska Klobasa ein streit bricht aus
<CrazyLemon> triglav iz kanade nas promovira :D
<dz0ny> brez kranjske klobase ne gre lol
<dz0ny> ta zasluzek je pa malo sumljiv,
<marko__> kaj je to za en forum
<dz0ny> marko__: to se tudi jaz sprašujem forex je edian zadeva ki sem jo prepoznal
<dz0ny> edina*
<marko-_-> marko@shadow:~$ gnome-shell
<marko-_-> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0".
<marko-_-> (gnome-shell:11673): Clutter-CRITICAL **: Unable to initialize Clutter: Failed to connected to any renderer:
<marko-_-> XServer appears to lack required GLX support
<marko-_-> Window manager error: Unable to initialize Clutter.
<marko-_-> marko@shadow:~$
<marko-_-> ne zazna mi grafične
<marko-_-> ?
<dz0ny> marko-_-: katere grafične
<marko-_-> jah zdaj mam tega asusa ko je optimus tehnologija od nvidie
<marko-_-> mislim da ma hd3000 not
<marko-_-> ne vem točno
<marko-_-> intelovo
<marko-_-> integrirano, pa pol Å¡e nvidiovo 310m
<marko-_-> kako preverim če mi jih zazna?
<marko-_-> mislim, če mi ne bi integrirano verjetno ne bi sploh bil tukaj
<marko-_-> resolucijo pa vse mam kul samo gnome-shella mi noče pognat
<marko-_-> rabim za to 310m grafično aktivirat al kaj?
<marko-_-> ker ma linux itak probleme z temi optimus tehnologijami
<marko-_-> ko so hibridi
<dz0ny> hm z optimus nimam pojma,
<dz0ny> jaz bi pobrisal xorg.conf
<dz0ny> ker se po ponovnem zagonu ponovo sam ustvari
<marko-_-> hm
<dz0ny> e to ne gre so potem moduli
<dz0ny> optimus ima pa potem še nek ukaz ektra da preklopiš
<marko-_-> ja in to je glih problem
<marko-_-> sej nek projekt bumblebee je
<dz0ny> kako ti je pa do sedaj delovalo
<dz0ny> e si ravno psoodobil jedro, potem je tastaro Å¡e gor
<dz0ny> jaz bi probal s tistim zagnat
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa ta seznam od 11-20 :D https://dl.dropbox.com/u/17510489/referrals.png
<CrazyLemon> haha
<CrazyLemon> parketar pa azijski gugli :D
<marko-_-> sem zrihtal
<marko-_-> bumblebee je kar kul
<marko-_-> že dobro podpira optimus tehnologijo :o
<marko-_-> me je presenetil
<marko-_-> ko sem kupil pc Å¡e ni Å¡lo
<dz0ny> recimo parketar http://parketar.net/1_21_ZANIMIVE-POVEZAVE.html
<Pepelka70> ZANIMIVE POVEZAVE &raquo; PARKETARSTVO TOMA� LAVRI�A s.p. - VSAK PROSTOR JE UNIKATEN
<CrazyLemon> zaradi takih strani nas bo google dal na zadnjo stran ko bo kdo iskal ubuntu.si :D
<marko-_-> ne morem verjet
<marko-_-> ta bumblebee
<marko-_-> dela boljše kot na windowsu official program
<CrazyLemon> http://imgur.com/gallery/HbP8r
<CrazyLemon> looooooooooool
<Pepelka70> Christmas was scary in Yugoslavia - Imgur
<ziga555> O_o
<ziga555> Iz Fakultete so mi odgovorili, ena prijazna Nina
<CrazyLemon> nina..pa fe? no way :>
<ziga555> Bo poslala adminu
<ziga555> Ha, baje je zadnje čase ful punc tam :P
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ooo, kok si bil lep zajček :))))
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 a ti povem neki?
<CrazyLemon> dejansko v osnovni šoli sem res bil zajček :D
<CrazyLemon> sam ne vem kaj za vraga klovn počne zravn božička :D
<sasa84> že vem že vem... deda mraz je čefur, k ma obrvi skup zraščene!!!
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ne pozabi na čeljust :D
<sasa84> pa kok božičk...sj v jugi ni blo božička!!!
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 kaj pa? titovček? :D
<sasa84> dobr, miklavž je turk... tole one čefur, ah... kam gre ta globalizacija in multikulturacija :S
<dz0ny> tale zeko je scary, eden ga je ziher v left 4 dead dal
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, po obleki je tole christmas guy, saj za božič je folk delou :P
<dz0ny> http://discovermagazine.com/2012/jul-aug/06-ice-age-flower-blooms-again/ risanka Ice Age posenta po resničnih dogodkih
<Pepelka70> After 32,000 Years, an Ice Age Flower Blooms Again          | Living World        | DISCOVER Magazine
<sasa84> deda mraz ma sivo kučmo in belo brado :P
<marko-_-> bumblebee dela perfektno
<marko-_-> res pohvale vredno
<CrazyLemon> ne no..intel rox nvidia ter ati saks
<CrazyLemon> :D
<marko-_-> marko@shadow:~$ optirun glxspheres
<marko-_-> Polygons in scene: 62464
<marko-_-> Visual ID of window: 0x21
<marko-_-> Context is Direct
<marko-_-> OpenGL Renderer: GeForce 310M/PCIe/SSE2
<marko-_-> 92.673127 frames/sec - 94.184070 Mpixels/sec
<marko-_-> 90.932597 frames/sec - 92.415162 Mpixels/sec
<marko-_-> marko@shadow:~$
<marko-_-> pred pol leta sem Å¡e lahko sanjal o tem
<CrazyLemon> to je to.. 90 fps ? :)
<marko-_-> mah, ni še veš
<marko-_-> stable
<marko-_-> ni Å¡e to kaj je to
<marko-_-> ampak dela
<marko-_-> bumblebee 3.0 je komaj za uporabo
<marko-_-> pa še to moraš vse ročno delat
<CrazyLemon> 3817 frames in 5.0 seconds = 763.382 FPS
<CrazyLemon> 3730 frames in 5.0 seconds = 745.971 FPS
<marko-_-> čeprav baje bi naj 3.1 že blo avtomatski power saving pa vse
<CrazyLemon> pft..ati power
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<marko-_-> katera komanda je že to
<marko-_-> glxgears?
<CrazyLemon> jp
<dz0ny> marko-_-: kaj pa brez optirun
<marko-_-> sploh ne dela :)
<marko-_-> zgelda ta intelova kartica ne podpira hw acceleration
<marko-_-> marko@shadow:~$ glxspheres
<marko-_-> Polygons in scene: 62464
<marko-_-> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0".
<marko-_-> ERROR (593): Could not obtain RGB visual with requested properties
<dz0ny> udno jaz sem pa vedno predvideval da se uporabi software rastizator potem
<sasa84> marko-_-, a morš slikat klkuče glih tko zravn laptopa, da je ja vidt, d maš novga? :P
<sasa84> ključe*
<marko-_-> ni nov :D
<marko-_-> to je Å¡e vedno tisti star
<marko-_-> dz0ny, saj jaz se nasploh ne razumem na hardware, ko pa pride do the grafičnih fint ala FPS, hw acceleration
<marko-_-> pa tak nimam pojma
<marko-_-> vem da so fps-ji frames per second
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/slolibre      ??
<marko-_-> ampak a ni 90fps-jov
<Pepelka70> SlovenskiLibreOffice (slolibre) on Twitter
<marko-_-> čist kul CrazyLemon ?
<CrazyLemon> marko-_- a ti deluje tekoče?
<dz0ny> kdo twita?
<marko-_-> ja
<CrazyLemon> če ja..je čist kul :)
<marko-_-> ok
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny pojma nimam..sem mislu da je kdo iz kle :)
<ziga555> Car :P
<ziga555> (wrong window)
<dz0ny> uu ubuntu.si ma 100 sledilcev
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, veš kaj sem pogruntala... tile prekmurci sploh ne rabjo kšne private funkcije na fb ipd...k jih itak živ krst ne zastop :P
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny 99 :)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 res? js jih zastopim :)
<dz0ny> se bo kdo zahvalil :) http://screencloud.net/v/nC70
<Pepelka70> ScreenCloud:		Screenshots
<CrazyLemon> uuuuu
<CrazyLemon> pa je res 100
<dz0ny> ah ja naredim Å¡e ff pa bo
<dz0ny> da vidmo koliko vpliva mam :)
<CrazyLemon> ff?
<dz0ny> #followfriday #musicmonday itd
<dz0ny> #ff #mm
<CrazyLemon> ah..tagi.. tudi na G+ so začeli s tagi.. ne maram jih kaj preveč :)
<CrazyLemon> po tem happy 19th birthday smo takoj dobili cca. 10 followerjev.. to se zgodi če te revija monitor retweeta :D
<CrazyLemon> teh*
<CrazyLemon> -teh*
<dz0ny> :) RS se pa ja retvita
<CrazyLemon> em..RS wat? :D
 * CrazyLemon doesnt speek twitter
<sasa84> fantje...že jst mam 46 sledilcev...pa nism naked :P
<CrazyLemon> speak*
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 no..nekaj kar sem pa ziher glede twitterja je pa to
<CrazyLemon> #thongfridays in podobne fore..so fajn reklama
<CrazyLemon> še če daš gor www.ubuntu.si napis
<CrazyLemon> bo to tudi fajn za ubuntu.si :>
<ziga555> Samo tale ubuntu 12.04 gnome pa kar fajn zgleda
<sasa84> pa itak :P
<sasa84> dj si t nov gnome gor...je še bolš :P
<sasa84> no...pejmo mal na čikipavzico ;)
<marko-_-> ej mam mal vprašanj
<ziga555> Vas niso naučili na faksu da so cigareti droga?
<marko-_-> kaj točno je to, ko ma ubuntu na levi strani
<marko-_-> tisto je unity, ne?
<CrazyLemon> marko-_- ne
<marko-_-> kaj pa?
<CrazyLemon> tisto je launcher aka zaganjalnik
<marko-_-> aha, kaj je pol unity?
<marko-_-> pa gnome-shell?
<marko-_-> ker mi gnome-shell laufa pa je isto kot prej
<marko-_-> nič se ni spremenilo
<CrazyLemon> vmesnik :)
<marko-_-> pač isto kot pred instalacijo le tega
<marko-_-> pizda je to vse čudno
<dz0ny> sasa84: če imaš pa zaklenjen profil, ti ne more nihče sledit
<marko-_-> odkar so s temi gnome-shell pa unity
<marko-_-> mi več nič ni jasno, ne vem kaj je kaj
<marko-_-> začeli pri 11.04
<CrazyLemon> oba sta grafična vmesnika :)
<CrazyLemon> sej ti nima bit kej jasno..ali imaš enega..ali druzga..ali imaš pa neki čist tretjega :D
<marko-_-> aaa razumem
<marko-_-> nene, jaz sem glih mislil
<marko-_-> da sta unity pa gnome-shell
<marko-_-> povezana
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny kok je kaj poslušalcev na terminalu? :)
<marko-_-> torej jaz mam zdaj unity
<marko-_-> bom naredil screenshot
<marko-_-> CrazyLemon, http://file.si/pfiles/257512/Screenshot%20from%202012-08-24%2022%3A21%3A02.png
<marko-_-> to je unity, ne?
<CrazyLemon> marko-_- ja
<marko-_-> okej
<CrazyLemon> to kar imaš odprto pa je 'dash'
<marko-_-> fedora je mela zlo podobno
<marko-_-> kaki pa je gnome-shell
<marko-_-> je boljši od unity?
<CrazyLemon> gnome-shell se ne razvija tako hitro kot unity
<CrazyLemon> je pa enim boljši ja..
<marko-_-> pizda ta laptop je čist okej, zgleda je fedora mela milijon buggov?
<marko-_-> nonstop se mi je presegreval
<marko-_-> programi so mi cpu nafilali na 100%
<marko-_-> če sem mel 2 taba odprta v chromu, firefoxu
<marko-_-> je že adijo
<marko-_-> tukaj pa zdaj fast as light
<marko-_-> bo Å¡e kul to leto :)
<marko-_-> dokler ne zberem nekaj keša
<marko-_-> pa kupim kaj solidnega
<ziga555> marko-_- hp envy ;)
<marko-_-> bolj se gibam k thinkpadom
<marko-_-> zarad builda
<marko-_-> so bolj "tough"
<marko-_-> ta asus je čist mehek, itak sem ga že polomil sam je zdaj kul
<marko-_-> aja veste kaj sem danes naredil :D
<ziga555> Kaj?
<marko-_-> ta prenosnik sem nesel na zavarovalnico ker je zavarovan in dobil 102€, češ da je skoraj da zanič... pa so mi rekli da ga lahko nesem za "odpad" k njim pa dobim nekih 500€
<marko-_-> verjetno
<marko-_-> tu okoli
<marko-_-> prišel pa je vse skup med 500-600€
<marko-_-> mel Å¡e ga bom par mescov
<marko-_-> vzel grafično pa disk ven
<marko-_-> pa ga odnesel
<marko-_-> itak zgleda nimajo pojma
<marko-_-> ko preverjajo, če so danes rekli da je zanič lol
<marko-_-> pa skasiral 500€ :D
<sasa84> ziga555, sem pač grešnica :P
<sasa84> zdj pa grem u mižiland počas
<marko-_-> pizda materna sas
<sasa84> pridni bodte
<marko-_-> ne ubij vedno moj pogovor
<sasa84> marko-_-, revež bogi...kaj sem nrdila?
<marko-_-> nekaj odpiši v zvezi s tem kaj sem napisal prej kot quitaš bemo boga
<sasa84> no marko-_- ...dobra odločitev :P
<marko-_-> tenks :D
<marko-_-> uživaj, se slišimo ane
<sasa84> np ;)
<sasa84> marko-_-, ti si res car...znaš nategnt
<marko-_-> no no
<sasa84> :P
<marko-_-> ne mi pihat
<marko-_-> i just do what i do...
<sasa84> ej, res...čist si HUD
<marko-_-> no
<marko-_-> hehe
<marko-_-> umir se
<marko-_-> hihihi
<sasa84> šit stari...care ej... če bi bil na odru, bi ti vrgla modrc
<sasa84> a maš dost za zdej? :))))
<sasa84> no marko-_- ?
<marko-_-> je kul ja :D
<marko-_-> lahko gre
<marko-_-> Å¡
<marko-_-> dovolim ti
<dz0ny> marko-_-: btw vsi klepeti se arhivirajo, zdej ko si naznali da jih boš okradel te bo internet police aretirala :)
<sasa84> ok ;)))
<marko-_-> lol
<marko-_-> prej kot najdejo ta pogovor
<marko-_-> sem jaz že v mexicu :p
<sasa84> nočkooooo
<dz0ny> za 500€
<marko-_-> hahah
<ziga555> A slučajno kdo ve če bi se dalo dobiti altium designer za ubuntu (preko pašnikov). Če se, grem takoj na ubuntu..
<dz0ny> ziga555:  wine?
<dz0ny> labview vem da je za linux
<ziga555> ma mora biti altium
<marko-_-> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=2799
<Pepelka70> WineHQ  - Altium Designer
<marko-_-> dela preko wineta
<marko-_-> sicer ma silver medaljo, ne vem
<marko-_-> odvisno od distroja tudi
<marko-_-> probaj
<marko-_-> mene je presenetilo ko mi je eagle (za vezja risat pa simulirat pa to)
<marko-_-> delal brez problema
<marko-_-> v SŠ, sem bil ful srečen da nisem trebal na windows
<ziga555> Wa, jaz sem  malo za svetom odkar sem uporabljal zadnji ubuntu na računalniku
<ziga555> (sedaj ga imam smao na server-ju)
<ziga555> Amm, kaj je sploh wine, neke vrste emulator?
<marko-_-> oni ful govorijo da ni emulator in majo neke razlage
<marko-_-> ampak ja, teoretično je emulator
<marko-_-> ki poganja .exe datoteke
<dz0ny> ziga555: prej prevajalnik ukazov
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/zabava/zanimivosti/v-ameriski-seriji-slovenske-besede-kje-si-kaj-delas/290099
<ziga555> Aha, kako se ga pa inštalira preko wine
<CrazyLemon> ahahaha
<marko-_-> maš še jih več
<Pepelka70> V ameriški seriji slovenske besede: "Kje si, kaj delaš?" :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<CrazyLemon> awesome :DD
<dz0ny> ziga555: kaj je narobe z eagle
<marko-_-> ziga555, sudo apt-get install wine in pol samo klikneš na exe fajl ali pa v konzoli wine bla.exe
<ziga555> Altium je FTW
<ziga555> Aha
<ziga555> zakon
<ziga555> Morem tole sprobat..
<CrazyLemon> <ziga555> Amm, kaj je sploh wine, neke vrste emulator?       WINE - Wine Is Not an Emulator :)
<marko-_-> CrazyLemon, what
<marko-_-> "my friend marko"
<marko-_-> hahaha
<CrazyLemon> marko-_- ?
<marko-_-> ta link
<marko-_-> ta serija zgleda kul
<ziga555> Pa če še dela AVR studio oz. Atmel studio na linuxu, potem pa raztura
<CrazyLemon> marko-_- louie JE kul :)
<dz0ny> ziga555: kaj pa vidiš v avrstuido, to je samo visualstudio čez v ozadju pa gcc prevaja
<marko-_-> jaz sem pa včeraj začel gledat Parks and Recreations (mislim da je recreations, too lazy to google)
<marko-_-> in je podoben cast kot pri THE OFFICE
<marko-_-> prvi dve epizodi sem pogledal pa Å¡e nimam nekega mnenja
<marko-_-> zgleda okej, ne vem
<marko-_-> isti stil je posneto kot pri the office drugače
<CrazyLemon> je recreations :)
<marko-_-> je ful kul?
<dz0ny> ziga555: sublimetext2 in make v cmd
<dz0ny> tudi če asm pišeš
<marko-_-> dz0ny, sam to glih ni všeč folku, da mora neke razne CLI alternative iskt
<marko-_-> iskat
<CrazyLemon> marko-_- ne bi vedu - ne gledam :)
<ziga555> dz0ny, preko česa pa bi ti flashal mikrokrmilnik?
<dz0ny> avrdude evo moj zelo star projekt
<dz0ny> http://code.google.com/p/avrdude-gui-net/
<Pepelka70> avrdude-gui-net -   Avrdude GUI using .net - Google Project Hosting
<dz0ny> ziga555: kateri programator uporabljaš
<dz0ny> jaz avrdragon,avrusb
<marko-_-> avrdude :D
<marko-_-> dz0ny, kje ti delaš?
<dz0ny> sam svoj Å¡ef
<dz0ny> :)
<marko-_-> freelancer?
<marko-_-> se splača to v sloveniji?
<dz0ny> ziga555: pa http://www.fischl.de/usbasp/
<Pepelka70> fischl.de - USBasp - USB programmer for Atmel AVR controllers
<dz0ny> marko-_-: na kratko ja in ne
<ziga555> dz0ny trenutno stk500
<marko-_-> kul
<dz0ny> v bistvu ja z shajam z eu projekti
<dz0ny> avrdude podpira tudi stk500,
<dz0ny> ziga555: si že pogledal arduino
<ziga555> Jao, ne mi Å¡e s tem..
<ziga555> Skratka preko wine naj bi Å¡el avr studio
<ziga555> Samo se bojim da mi nebi zaradi tega kakšne errorje ven metalo
<ziga555> Pa tudi pri altiumu se zna to zgodit
<CrazyLemon> a je kdo na chrome 22ki?
<ziga555> Da se autorouterju odpipa
<marko-_-> ziga555, to boš se moral mal igrat da boš videl če je kul in uporabno
<marko-_-> če ne pa dualboot
<ziga555> Ma ne, to mi je pa malo bedno..
<ziga555> Da bi se mroal zaradi OS-a prilagajat programju
<dz0ny> ziga555: avrstudi pa res ni nek višek v ide
<dz0ny> ziga555: isto resno katero funkcijo najbolj uporabljaš?
<dz0ny> v avrstudio v win
<ziga555> Altium, pa avr studio v win.
<dz0ny> č mi ne dela občasno
<dz0ny> avrstudi ti naredi make datoeko
<dz0ny> v linux namesto da bi kliknil compile v terminalu napišeš make && make flash
<ziga555> Moram še do tam pridti. Bom za začetek naredil dual boot.
<dz0ny> :)
<dz0ny> noč
<marko-_-> CrazyLemon, a veš kako bi pri naitilusu zamenjal tiste shortcute? Videos ne morem odstranit, hočem zamenjat da bi bil Video
<marko-_-> na fedori mi je uspelo pa ne vem kak
<marko-_-> http://shrani.si/f/q/BJ/3JC6pX3M/screenshot-from-2012-08-.png
<marko-_-> to mislim
<marko-_-> .gtk-bookmarks treba edita ja
<marko-_-> editat*
<marko-_-> sem zrihtal :)
<ziga555> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<Pepelka70> Desktop | Ubuntu
<ziga555> je tole ql?
<ziga555> 12.04.1
<marko-_-> ja
<marko-_-> 12.04 je LTS kar pomeni long term support
<marko-_-> mislim da 4 leta
<marko-_-> se ga supporta in bug fixa itd
<marko-_-> med tem ko druge verzije izhajajo
<marko-_-> vsake pol leta
<ziga555> LTS vem kaj pomeni
<marko-_-> ful mi je všeč ta ubuntu verzija
<marko-_-> smooth, vse dela out of the box
<marko-_-> zadovoljen sem
<ziga555> Ma kakšna je pa bolj potrobna razlika gradnje med linux (ubuntu) in windows in MAC
<marko-_-> ziga555, res?
<marko-_-> velika
<marko-_-> sploh ne vem kje začet
<marko-_-> linux je čisto drugačen sistem, čisto drugače dela z datotekami
<marko-_-> sploh ni podobnosti
<ziga555> Ja to poznam, ampak si ne predstavljam v čim je tak velik sistem pisan, da funkcionira potem s kernelom in hardware-jom
<ziga555> oz. kako..
<lynxlynxlynx> sej to je skupno vsem trem omenjenim
<lynxlynxlynx> linux je recimo pisan v c-ju, kak košček v assemblerju
<lynxlynxlynx> jedro od maca skor ziher isto, čeprav so nori na objc
<ziga555> objc?
<marko-_-> wtf
<marko-_-> od kdaj kaže transmission download spet v mb?
<marko-_-> zakaj ne kb/s več?
<marko-_-> 15.98MB/S
<marko-_-> wtf, kako hitro je to o_0
<marko-_-> nekaj je narobe
<marko-_-> sem ga restartal in zdaj normalno
<marko-_-> kaže
<marko-_-> za tiste ko uporabljate transmission... po defaultu ma narejeno da se poveže na maksimalno 60 seederjev
<marko-_-> kar je retarded
<marko-_-> jaz sem dal na 500
<CrazyLemon> marko-_- ne ni retarded
<CrazyLemon> no odvisno od routerja :)
<CrazyLemon> če je ISPjev je 60 več kot dovolj :D
<CrazyLemon> btw..kul show na mtvju...fist of zen :D
<dhbiker> haha
<dhbiker> to je zakon :D
<marko-_--> CrazyLemon, haha ni ispjev ne skrbi :D
<marko-_--> fak se spomniš ko me je non faking stop metalo dol?
<marko-_--> ko sem mel od ISP-ja nek ruter
<lynxlynxlynx> objective-c
<CrazyLemon> !g serpent snatch
<Pepelka70> Fist of Zen - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fist_of_Zen
<CrazyLemon> :D
<lynxlynxlynx> japonci
<marko__> nekam čudno mi dela pad
<marko__> zdaj na ubuntuju
<marko__> pač recimo neki pišem v text box pa mam poleg še enega, z miško kliknem not
<marko__> mi ne zazna
<marko__> moram dvakrat
<marko__> zaporedoma
<marko__> a se Å¡e komu take stvari dogajajo?
<ziga555> marko__ je kaj s driverji?
<marko__> kaj?
<ziga555> nič samo vprašam
<ziga555> GN
#ubuntu-si 2012-08-25
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<kubanc> bruhu
<kubanc> :P
<sasa84> kubanči ;)
<sasa84> a si kej priden...povej tetici ;)
<kubanc> ne, poreden sm
<kubanc> :P
<sasa84> ooo CrazyLemon ja dobro jutro
<CrazyLemon> ja..jutro..dobro
<CrazyLemon> :>
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, a si slabo pančku, ker si že tko zgodi vstal?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ja :(
<CrazyLemon> Max Speed	
<CrazyLemon> 90.3 km/h
<CrazyLemon> right :>
<LorD_DDooM> Problems officer
<CrazyLemon> dej že enkrat zamenjaj ta svoj lažniv telefon :>
<LorD_DDooM> Danes si pa pogumen!
<CrazyLemon> :))
<LorD_DDooM> Kot da je 90 km/h kaj takega...jaz to odfuram za zajtrk..kot vidiš :P
<CrazyLemon> seveda..na obvoznici..z avtom :>
<LorD_DDooM> Ne, v zadnji prestavi pa gasaaaaaaaaa navzdol :>
<LorD_DDooM> Takole: http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-EhrGbi9C1V8/T3Pb2sJn2FI/AAAAAAAACd4/eIAbciEzEAk/s1600/cycling-plank-500x375.jpg
<CrazyLemon> lol :D
<CrazyLemon> kako ti pa tukaj pomaga zadnja prestava ? lažeš skoraj tok kot laže tvoj telefon ;)
<LorD_DDooM> Saj ne rabiš gonit po klancu navzdol...
<CrazyLemon> <LorD_DDooM> Ne, v zadnji prestavi pa gasaaaaaaaaa navzdol :> <LorD_DDooM> Saj ne rabiš gonit po klancu navzdol...
<CrazyLemon> mhm mhm
<CrazyLemon> busted
<CrazyLemon> :D
<LorD_DDooM> Kaj si nekaj tečen danes
<CrazyLemon> :/
<LorD_DDooM> Daš v zadnjo prestavo, zgoniš do max, poj pa poplnakaš... problem solved
<LorD_DDooM> poplankaš*
<CrazyLemon> https://www.linux.com/learn/tutorials/622258-best-linux-keyboard-shortcuts-
<Pepelka70> Best Linux Keyboard Shortcuts | Linux.com
<LorD_DDooM> Calories burned: 56603 kcal , Burgers burned: 104
<LorD_DDooM> I guess it's time to go to McDonalds :)
<sasa84> LorD_DDooM, CrazyLemon ma pms:S
<CrazyLemon> :S
<sasa84> sj bo CrazyLemon, sj bo... prvo pms, pol rdeča, pol luna...pa je mesc okol :P
<sasa84> kje pa je zdobersek? fant Å¡e spi?
<CrazyLemon> v mojem žepu ga ni!
 * sasa84 pogleda pod mizo... nope!
<sasa84> console.log(myCountry);
<sasa84> var myCountry = "Slovenia";
<sasa84> myCountry .substring(0,3)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, kaj je kle narobe?
<sasa84> Hey! You did not log the first 3 letters of myCountry.
<lynxlynxlynx> vrstni red je čudn
<lynxlynxlynx> pa na koncu ti manjka ;
<CrazyLemon> pa tudi presledka ni med mycountry ter .substring
<lynxlynxlynx> dobro pisabo maš
<lynxlynxlynx> pisavo
<sasa84> http://screencloud.net/v/jHmi
<Pepelka70> ScreenCloud:		Screenshots
<sasa84> tkole je zadeva
<lynxlynxlynx> ouch
<lynxlynxlynx> log() moraš podat kar hočeš, da izpiše
<lynxlynxlynx> torej tam noter izračunaš dolžino in substring (sicer rabiš še eno spremenljivko)
<CrazyLemon> js bi dal v izpis kar myCountry.substring(0,3)
<sasa84> aaa, torej med oklepaji ne sme bit napisan myCountry?
<lynxlynxlynx> je lahko, samo potem bo ... probi :)
<CrazyLemon> pa zgoraj imaš spet en presledek preveč :)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, je pisal, d presledki niso problem...
<sasa84> dela če je sasa .length al pa sasa.length
<sasa84> zdej dela :)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 problem so pika :) če se učiš se nauči tko da je pravilno :D
<sasa84> v oklepajih sm napisala log(myCountry.length) ... pa dela :)
<sasa84> zgleda d ni blo prov, d je blo dvakrat v log ist napisan...al pa kaj vem :D
<CrazyLemon> lahk pa narediš var dolzina=myCountry.length;      in daš log(dolzina)     - tisto kar ti je lynx zgoraj že napisal :)
<lynxlynxlynx> mal so glupa navodila
<lynxlynxlynx> substring v svoji vrstici je brez pomena, ker ne spremeni objekta - samo vrne substring in ker ga nikamor ne shraniš, se v bistvu ne zgodi nič
<sasa84> no vidva...nrdila sm zdej prvi del :)
<sasa84> var, if/else, .length, .substring, in te fore :9
<sasa84> :))
<lynxlynxlynx> bravo
<sasa84> :D
<sasa84> lynxlynxlynx, zdj me pa čaka looping ipd :P
<lynxlynxlynx> ena bolj koristnih stvari
<sasa84> lynxlynxlynx, ja.. zgleda, d je res koristno :)
<CrazyLemon> no sasa84 kje je zdaj ta tvoj program :D
<marko__> ker jezik sasa84
<kubanc> ej, a kdo ve ce se lahko kako prebere asp kodo iz spletne strnai?
<kubanc> strani?
<lynxlynxlynx> ne, asp se prevaja v dllje
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, kakšen program? PMS Cal v. CrazyLemon ??
<sasa84> marko__, javascript
<sasa84> marko-_--, javascript
<sasa84> jutro zdobersek
<zdobersek> sasa84: mhm
<zdobersek> 5:30 je bil /me pokonc
<CrazyLemon> kubanc asp je server side ..tko kot npr. php
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ne laž
<CrazyLemon> +i
<CrazyLemon> k vemo da si spal do treh
<zdobersek> mhm.
<zdobersek> ti ze ves ... :/
<CrazyLemon> vem!
<sasa84> ta raaaaaam
 * sasa84 is back!
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, wač jor bek!
<sasa84> pozdravljen, uni4dfx!
<sasa84> :>
<uni4dfx> živjo sasa84 :)
<uni4dfx> sasa84 lol 95 strani XD
<sasa84> a diplomske?
<uni4dfx> mhm
<uni4dfx> pa Å¡e mi je reku da mankajo "podatkovni modeli" whatever that means :/
<sasa84> še zmer sm te šišnla :P
<sasa84> ma ne...sj hitr nabereš a veš
<sasa84> ti maš še kšne frage, slike... pa tak rob, pa vsak glavn naslov na svojo stran...tkoj je to
<sasa84> jst ne vem kaj folk napiše na 20h straneh :P
<uni4dfx> sasa84 nbenih problemov glede tega k v LaTeX predlogi delam in je vse avtomatsko :D
<sasa84> kok to sploh zgleda? :P
<lynxlynxlynx> \begin{lalala}lalalalalalalala\end{lalala}
<uni4dfx> sasa84 http://www.fri.uni-lj.si/file/141035/vzorec.zip
<sasa84> lynxlynxlynx, LOL
<uni4dfx> lynxlynxlynx ma prov :D
<uni4dfx> točno tko zgleda
<lynxlynxlynx> ful carsko za enačbe pisat
<lynxlynxlynx> prov uživaš
<uni4dfx> ma za vse je zakon
<uni4dfx> edin morš pogruntat par for
<lynxlynxlynx> če bi mel predlogo za BF, bi najbrž tud jst v tem pisu
<lynxlynxlynx> tistih par deset slik bi že posilil
<sasa84> Na tem mestu zapiˇite, komu se zahvaljujete za izdelavo diplomske naloge.
<sasa84> s
<sasa84> Pazite, da ne boste koga pozabili. Utegnil vam bo zameriti. Temu se da
<sasa84> izogniti tako, da pozabite na celo zahvalo.
<sasa84>  LOOOOOL
<lynxlynxlynx> vse fajn doker ne ugotoviš, da ti še vedno manjka kak simbol :s
<uni4dfx> yup :D
<lynxlynxlynx> haha
<uni4dfx> tko sm js naredu
<uni4dfx> SKIP! :D
<uni4dfx> lynxlynxlynx js sm se tud zajebavu en cajt k sm naredu \emph{
<uni4dfx> pa pozabu zaklepaj  :D
<uni4dfx> zdej ga pa najd med tistimi 2000 vrsticami :D
<lynxlynxlynx> a ti ni zjebal syntax highlighta?
<uni4dfx> lynxlynxlynx ma sploh ni hotu zgenerirat
<lynxlynxlynx> jst sm pa rabu lok ala mavrica nad znakom
<uni4dfx> error, missing '}' pa nikjer pisal kje :D
<lynxlynxlynx> ne, v urejevalniku mislim
<sasa84> ok...ostajam na LO :P
<uni4dfx> hmm ne
<uni4dfx> sasa84 LO.. never again, sm mel poročilo o praksi 25 strani pa mi je tok štekal da sm mislu da bom popizdu
<uni4dfx> :D
<sasa84> Å¡e zmer je opensource...tko d mi verjetno odpustite :)))
<sasa84> uni4dfx, jst sm celo diplomo nrdila v LO
<sasa84> no, prvo je bil openoffice, pol pa LO
<lynxlynxlynx> sej je boljš za dost stvari
<lynxlynxlynx> v latexu se zjočeš, ko hočeš kakšno tabelo nardit
<lynxlynxlynx> al pa preoblikovat
<lynxlynxlynx> za slike moraš praktično direkt kaj tex-a vključit
<sasa84> pa tko a ne... jst edin rabm naslov, podnaslov, text... ok, sm mela tabele...pa pol d naštimat obojestransk, robove, oštevilčenje in tak šmorn
<lynxlynxlynx> te oblikovne stvari ti sam uredi, to je ves čar
<LorD_DDooM> LO ima blazne probleme, če uvoziš/preleduješ karkoli iz Word formata in vsebuje slike/pdf z .eml končnico... takrat lagira na polno. če jih pa konvertaš v kak neretardiran format pa deluje super.
<lynxlynxlynx> aja, je pa Å¡e lyx, ki je nekje vmes
<sasa84> lyx?
<uni4dfx> LorD_DDooM mislm da tud z navadnimi slikami lahk do tega pride
<lynxlynxlynx> lyx
<LorD_DDooM> Možno da ga kaj... jaz sem za svojo diplomo imel blazne probleme, ker imam polno enih grfov, ki so .png, ampak shranjeni v .eml...zaeva ni šla nikamor. ko sem jih pa konvertal pa na novo shranil pa deluje kout urca.
<lynxlynxlynx> sem načel v tem eno seminarsko (s hrčki :D), pa je sicer lažje, ker imaš direkt gui, ampak je toliko bolj tečno, ko gre kej narobe
<LorD_DDooM> grfov*
<LorD_DDooM> grafov
<sasa84> lynxlynxlynx, sj zame, k sm mela npr. sam text a ne...bi bil lažji latex a ne?
<lynxlynxlynx> če imaš definicijo zahtevanega stila
<sasa84> da bi mel npr. že narjen en template..
<sasa84> :=)
<uni4dfx> itak sasa84
<uni4dfx> js sm v notepadu pisu diplomo
<uni4dfx> da sm zmetu v latex mi je vse skup en dan vzel
<uni4dfx> v glavnem zato k sm mogu velik enih imenov funkcij pa tega sranja oblikvat posebi
<lynxlynxlynx> v bistvu je podobno html
<uni4dfx> haha lahk bi diplomsko napisu v HTML
<uni4dfx> to bi biu win :D
<zdobersek> pa export v pdf? :>
<lynxlynxlynx> prek ene spletne strani, ki doda Å¡e svoj watermark
<uni4dfx> zdobersek no need, sprintaš iz browserja direkt :D
<uni4dfx> al pa sprintaš v pdf file :P
<lynxlynxlynx> sasa84: en lep primer superiornosti je kazalo - ti samo napišeš \toc (?) in za vse ostalo je avtomatsko poskrbljeno
<uni4dfx> pa avtomatsko številčenje strani
<zdobersek> pa cokolado zavije.
<uni4dfx> zdobersek yup
<uni4dfx> \begin{wrap} čokolada \end{wrap}
<uni4dfx> lol pravkar odkril Slon in Sadež: Milkbusters na youtube
<zdobersek> hahah
<uni4dfx> pa Å¡e isto zgledata :D
<sasa84> lynxlynxlynx, hudo!
<sasa84> k tisto taganje naslovov je kr mal zamudno a ne
<lynxlynxlynx> a ma kdo slo-eng slovar pri roki?
<lynxlynxlynx> prod, prodišče me zanima
<zdobersek> !g sl en jaz imam
<Pepelka70> Jaz imam pravico, ti imaš pravico, on/ona ima pravico ... http://www.svetevrope.si/sl/knizne_novosti/jaz_imam_pravico_ti_imas_pravico_on/ona_ima_pravico/index.html
<zdobersek> !t sl en jaz imam
<Pepelka70> I have
<lynxlynxlynx> !g sl en prodišče
<Pepelka70> Reka - Wikipedija, prosta enciklopedija http://sl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reka
<lynxlynxlynx> haha
<zdobersek> !t
<zdobersek> !t sl en prodisce
<Pepelka70> Prodisc
<lynxlynxlynx> !t sl en prod
<Pepelka70> prod
<zdobersek> !t sl en prodishche
<Pepelka70> prodishche
<lynxlynxlynx> !t sl en prodišče
<Pepelka70> gravel
<lynxlynxlynx> meh, isto kot gramoz
<zdobersek> !g river stones
<Pepelka70> Slike za poizvedbo river stones river+stones
<zdobersek> kurceva pepelka
<lynxlynxlynx> !t sl kar
<lynxlynxlynx> !t sl en kar
<Pepelka70> what
<lynxlynxlynx> :D
<LorD_DDooM> V slovarju je prod= shingle, sand; sandbank.
<sasa84> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dCGm7dQmU0g&feature=relmfu
<Pepelka70> Slon in sadež - Naučimo se Štajersko      - YouTube
<sasa84> lynxlynxlynx, bom jst pogledala v slovar
<zdobersek> !t en sl shingle
<Pepelka70> skodle
<zdobersek> mja no
<sasa84> pród gravel; sandbank
<sasa84> prodíšče (jama) gravel pit
<sasa84> lynxlynxlynx, a bo?
<lynxlynxlynx> hvala
<sasa84> sandbank [sć´ndbćŋk] noun peščena
<sasa84> plitvina, sipina, peščen otoček; prod
<sasa84> gravel1 [grć´vəl] noun prod, gramoz;
<sasa84> zlatonosen pesek; medicine pesek,
<sasa84> kamenčki
<sasa84> no, neki boš že zbral :)
<dz0ny> zakaj nimate namesto pepelke hubota http://hubot.github.com/
<Pepelka70> hubot
<dz0ny> pa Å¡e sasa84 bo lahko pisala "programe" zanj
<sasa84> a? :)
<dz0ny> sasa84: hubot je bot za irc = d:
<sasa84> vidm ja :)
<dz0ny> sasa84: kako kaj osvajanje javascript-a nadaljuje :)?
<sasa84> dz0ny, dns sm dokončala tist introduction... if/else, var itd itd
<uni4dfx> haha https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5w5m8lYMJoo
<Pepelka70> Slon in Sadež: Čreva na plot      - YouTube
<sasa84> zdj mam pa na vrsti loop
<sasa84> looping :)
<sasa84> uni4dfx, haha :)
<dz0ny> z istega cd-ja http://youtu.be/8_N-ux1UrI8?t=46s
<Pepelka70> slon in sadež fotr      - YouTube
<marko__> danes pa bo alkohlocaust
<dz0ny> e pred avdičem sta se delala norca iz avdiča :)
<marko__> alkoholocaust*?
<marko__> fak
<marko__> -0
<marko__> LOL
<marko__> -'
<marko__> ne me jebat
<marko__> -?
<marko__> evo
<lynxlynxlynx> eh?
<marko-_--> chatroullete drinking game
<marko-_--> za vsak viden kurac se pije viski
<CrazyLemon> sounds like a homoerotic drinking games2 me :)
<marko-_--> to sam za tebe
<marko-_--> ker si skriti homoseksualec in ti je bad videt drug penis
<marko-_--> ker veš, da si ga skrivno želiš
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: zihr imaš izkušnje
<marko-_--> mene boli kurac kolko tičev je pred mano, jaz hočem lulike še vedno
<zdobersek> cockopoly
<marko-_--> :>
<zdobersek> v cockopolyju ga najbolj najebes, ko moras it v zapor
<marko-_--> lol
<marko-_--> alkoholjada
<marko-_--> pizda je bedno
<marko-_--> jaz se bom v rusijo preselil
<dz0ny> v lj je zurzrazlogom, dj umek neki nabija pa to
<marko-_--> eh
<marko-_--> brez zamere samo ljubljančani ne znajo žurat
<marko-_--> mislim
<marko-_--> ne moreš met prave žurke če nimaš mal vaške krvi
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny nimam..hence "sounds like" :D
<dz0ny> btw http://t.co/1FdezN8M
<dz0ny> ha spet sem pepelko zrušu :)
<CrazyLemon> nisi..samo ne sledi redirectom :)
<CrazyLemon> !g blah
<Pepelka70> BlahDVD DVDs delivered to your door in the UK, Germany, France ... http://www.blahdvd.com/
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/320141_10151032780952810_670796466_n.jpg
<CrazyLemon> katarina pa kot vedno..hot :)
<dz0ny> holly Samsung does $1 billion in revenue every 2.4 days.
<dz0ny> o.O
<CrazyLemon> oooh
<CrazyLemon> https://www.racunalniske-novice.com/novice/piano/5-zelo-koristnih-dodatkov-za-vas-ubuntu---piano.html?RSSf5675a1617409d0e27cbd7b25c88997f
<Pepelka70> 5 zelo koristnih dodatkov za vaš Ubuntu
<CrazyLemon> sedaj na voljo brez da bi plačal piano
<dz0ny> hm nič ne piše kdo je napisal
<CrazyLemon> to je tko na RN
<CrazyLemon> me ne preseneča
<CrazyLemon> pod takim člankom se ne bi niti js hotu podpisat :D
<uni4dfx> a ve kdo če obstaja takle znak v UTF-8 sam zarotiran za 90 stopinj? ≫
<uni4dfx> seprav da bi kazal gor al pa dol
<CrazyLemon> tak ne..poznam sam → ↓ ← →
<lynxlynxlynx> a misliš da kdo pozna na pamet? :)
<sasa84> evo CrazyLemon ...po dolgem času si eno hudo bejbo pokazu :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 se tudi tebi sline cedijo??
<CrazyLemon> :þ~~
<uni4dfx> obstajajo sicer dvojne puščice: ↞↟↠↡
<uni4dfx> sam js bi rabu brez črte, samo glavo
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, kaj čm fejkat....res dobr zgleda punca
<CrazyLemon> photoshopiraj
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<uni4dfx> a se bi dal strešco mogoče podvojit? ^
<uni4dfx> k da se marsikej
<uni4dfx> H̴̛̟͚̘̠ͤͣͭ̐̐͊e̶̛̗̜͖͖̞̅̈̃ͦ̈̈ͮ̉ͥ͐̽̿̉̒̄̀ͫ͂͘͝ ̧̳͖̗̯͚̬̯̳͚͎̩͕͍̰̟͊͆ͤ̏̊ͥ̂͂ͧ̎͊ͭͧ̀̚c̨͎̱̝̮̲̺̮͎̬̝̥̳̠͖̲̐͋͊͋͐̂̏̄ͤ̏ͪ̍̀̚͞o̵̴͋͒̄͒̋̉͒ͣͨ̚͜͏̝̞̮͓͙m̹̪̟̱̤͇̘̳̥̮̦͔̠ͫ̑̄̅́̊̉̑̍͌̐͋̋͐̆͆̉͟͝ę̴͓̪̩̫ͭ̆̉̏̇̿ͤͣ̽͐̔ͮs̨͍̯̘̞͔͍̱̄ͩͮ̑̈̈̀͘͢.ͧ̇ͣͮ̆̋̅ͩ̋̿̚҉͖͇̙̰̬̘͓̺̝͖̗̪̦̗͝͡
<uni4dfx> ̠̥̻͇.̠͔̣̬̥̺̭̬̩̭̜̩̝̾͐ͨ̓̓̓͂̈̅́́͑́̀͘͜͞.̛̞̱̥̻͈͙̞̫͚͉͈̳̻̗̑͐ͪ͑̋͌́
<uni4dfx> crap tle pa ne dela :D
<lynxlynxlynx> who comes
<CrazyLemon> ꕔ
<CrazyLemon> ?
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, to je trikotnik al pa konica od puščice :P
<uni4dfx> lynxlynxlynx Zalgo :P
<uni4dfx> he comes, you are going to die
<uni4dfx> http://knowyourmeme.com/photos/193877-zalgo
<Pepelka70> [Image - 193877] | Zalgo | Know Your Meme
<lynxlynxlynx> nikol nisem zastopu, najbrž kak film?
<CrazyLemon> ⇑     ?
<CrazyLemon> ⇧
<CrazyLemon> ⍋
<CrazyLemon> hah! :D
<dz0ny> RIP Neil Armstrong
<uni4dfx> O kul lej to če vtipkam svoje geslo ga xchat avtomatsko zatemni: ⬤⬤⬤⬤⬤⬤⬤⬤⬤⬤⬤
<CrazyLemon> res?
<uni4dfx> ja probi
<CrazyLemon> CrazyLemonnicetry
<CrazyLemon> ne pa ne
<CrazyLemon> (:
<uni4dfx> to zato k si dal napačnga
<CrazyLemon> Newyorški strelec ubil le eno osebo, osem mimoidočih so ranili policisti
<CrazyLemon> lol
<uni4dfx> največja tolpa v ZDA je policija
<CrazyLemon> Ta sta pristopila k Johnsonu, ki je iz torbe potegnil pištolo in jo naperil vanju. Nista oklevala in sta proti Johnsonu izstrelila 16 nabojev, od katerih je večina zgrešila cilj.
<CrazyLemon> 16 nabojev!!
<CrazyLemon> đizs krajst
<LorD_DDooM> Cel nabojnik!
<LorD_DDooM> safe
<CrazyLemon> no pol
<CrazyLemon> ker sta bila dva :)
<uni4dfx> http://i.imgur.com/pnYAE.jpg
<zdobersek> s cim sta pa streljala
<zdobersek> z mp5 al kaj
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek glocka ima ameriška policija
<lynxlynxlynx> 19? semi :)
<zdobersek> a so mel burst vklopljen? :>
<CrazyLemon> 22ke se mi zdi da majo
<lynxlynxlynx> prvič slišim, *googles*
<CrazyLemon>  Among the most common sidearms are models produced by Glock, Smith & Wesson, SIG Sauer, Beretta, and Heckler & Koch, usually in 9mm, .40 S&W, .357 SIG (US Secret Service & other Federal Law Enforcement agencies) or .45 ACP.
<CrazyLemon> .40 = glock 22/23
<lynxlynxlynx> 18 ma full auto :O
<lynxlynxlynx> bo treba spet jagged alliance v roke vzet
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek a si upgrejdal plugin??
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: po vsej verjetnosti nisem.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek torej..kaj čakaš?!?!? ..vem da ne delaš več za gsoc..torej imaš več kot dovolj časa :>
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: zdej mam pocitnice, doh.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ti si tisti ki zavira rast ubuntu.si! TI! lahk bi pisali trike in nasvete vsak dan..ampak zaradi tvoje lenobe ne gre..in vsak dan izgubljamo dragocene trenutke ter obiskovalce.. zaradi tebe..TEBE!
<CrazyLemon> :>
<zdobersek> aha.
<zdobersek> se povej.
<CrazyLemon> nemorem..pretežko mi je pri srcu da bi o tem govoril :(
<Jork> čer
<Jork> anyone alive here
<sasa84> oj Jork
<sasa84> kaj si zadnč kliknu?
<Jork> o sasa
<Jork> nč kr tko
<Jork> mal sem hotu podebatirat s tabo
<sasa84> uf
<Jork> ?
<Jork> a ti maš messengerja ?
<Jork> al pa skype
<CrazyLemon> po skypeu sajbra..tko da ta je sam za VIPje
<CrazyLemon> :>
<Jork> aha
<Jork> a sem lahko pol vip?
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, a si naju moga izdat!!!
<sasa84> mogu*
<Jork> ?
<sasa84> Jork, mam skype, mam msn
<sasa84> Jork, sorči...s krejzijem sajbrava :P
<CrazyLemon> right
<CrazyLemon> (laže)
<Jork> I see
<CrazyLemon> sam s Å¡vedi sajbra
<sasa84> pfff, nej ti ne bo nerodn CrazyLemon
<Jork> pa kej uporabljaš od tega?
<CrazyLemon> z*
<sasa84> Jork, skype redko... msn pa... ne spomnm kdaj sm ga nazadne :)
<sasa84> največ gmail
<Jork> aha
<Jork> gmaila pa nimam
<sasa84> a mi nis dal 1x gmail naslov?
<Jork> sem ja
<Jork> sam nimam več gmaila
<Jork> zbrisu
<sasa84> achso
<sasa84> če bo skype pa msn...me morš pocukat, da odprem programčiče :D
<Jork> msn redno uporabljam skype pa sam kadar je kdo gor pa če je zainteresiran za kako debato
<sasa84> za naju s CrazyLemon je glavna kamera... vidm d ti bl na mic furaš :P
<Jork> ...kaj počnete drugač trenutno?
<Jork> nimam kamere
<Jork> še nism tolk daleč s tehniko
<Jork> uh tale kanal je pa živ ko mrtvec na pokopališču
<sasa84> mal musko poslušam... pa pišem življenjepis :P
<sasa84> miški moji, pančat grem ;)
<sasa84> nočkoooooo
#ubuntu-si 2012-08-26
<uni4dfx> aj že kdo pokonc :D
<marko__> evo
<marko__> močan
<marko__> alkoholcaoust
<CrazyMelon> Dezuje!
<ziga555> Pri nas panič :(
<CrazyLemon> http://dne.enaa.com/Racunalniska-oprema/Prenosniki/10-prenosnikov-z-najdaljso-avtonomijo.html
<Pepelka70> 10 prenosnikov z najdaljšo avtonomijo | Prenosniki | Računalniška oprema
<sasa84> eloooou ;)
<ziga555> CrazyLemon, kaj pa rabiš tako grozno avtoonomijo..?
<CrazyLemon> ziga555 kje piše da rabim? in zakaj ne bi imel če lahko? a raje imaš 2 uri avtonomije al 7-8? :)
<sasa84> ooo CrazyLemon :*
<sasa84> a te je kej dežez napral? :P
<sasa84> dežek*
<CrazyLemon> o sasa84 :) je! pa užival sem v tem :D
<sasa84> juhuuu! ;)
<CrazyLemon> upam da bo še kakšno uro padal..ker zdaj že neki časa ni :/
<sasa84> pr nas tud ne :S
<ziga555> Limona, ponavadi tudi plačaš to ;)
<CrazyLemon> lol..srbi pravijo da je HAARP kriv za visoke temperature :D
<dhbiker> um ?
<dhbiker> dober izgovor
<CrazyLemon> če znaš srbohrvaško http://www.novi-svjetski-poredak.com/2012/08/25/americko-tajno-oruzje-u-barajevu-temperatura-na-balkanu-do-60-stupnjeva/     če ne znaš..pa glej fotke ...so zgovorne :D
<Pepelka70> Američko tajno oružje u Barajevu - temperatura na Balkanu do 60 stupnjeva | New World Order | Croatia
<dhbiker> ok
<dhbiker> že vidim folk
<dhbiker> ki bo letal bo google earth
<dhbiker> pa iskal potencialni HAARP
<CrazyLemon> dejansko naj bi bile HAARP antene v tem mestu :)
<dhbiker> oh
<dhbiker> ja samo...
<dhbiker> to bi ziher bilo slišno
<dhbiker> sej Tesla coil ni neslišna zadeva
<CrazyLemon> !g HAAPR
<Pepelka70> <div>Mesta za HAARP blizu HAARP, Mile 11.3 Tok cutoff, Gakona, AK 99586, USA</div> HAARP
<CrazyLemon> wtf :D
<CrazyLemon> !g HAARP
<Pepelka70> <div>Mesta za HAARP blizu HAARP, Mile 11.3 Tok cutoff, Gakona, AK 99586, USA</div> HAARP
<dhbiker> lol
<CrazyLemon> !g whatever
<Pepelka70> Whatever - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Whatever
<dhbiker> hahahahahah
<CrazyLemon> lol :D
<CrazyLemon> conspiracy :D
<CrazyLemon> !g NOT haarp
<Pepelka70> New NASA research points to possible HAARP connection in Japan ... http://www.naturalnews.com/032670_Fukushima_HAARP.html
<dhbiker> bad Pepelka70! bad!
<CrazyLemon> ah..zemljevid :)
<dhbiker> ah
<sasa84> !g crazy HAARP
<Pepelka70> Crazy HAARP lightning just prior to Trop Storm Lee.wmv - YouTube http://www.youtube.com/watch%3Fv%3DjOn017AU48A
<sasa84> LOL
<lynxlynxlynx> jao
<lynxlynxlynx> jabolčani so trenutno v vodstvu
<lynxlynxlynx> http://lwn.net/Articles/513490/
<Pepelka70> There's a Verdict in Apple v. Samsung (Groklaw) [LWN.net]
<sasa84> ooo zdobersek, ja dobro jutro!!
<zdobersek> gday, gday
 * sasa84 se prikloni pred zdobersek veličastvom
 * zdobersek pokima, caka na priklon od CrazyLemon
<sasa84> tega pa ne boš dočaku... CrazyLemon je preponosen :S
<ziga555> Kaj pa uporablja?
<sasa84> zdj pa grem jst na kavico pa neki sladkega :P
<sasa84> čafči
<sasa84> se vidimo obsorej
<sasa84> živeli!
<ziga555> ayd
<CrazyLemon> https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/539516_480307501980382_1465761435_n.jpg
<CrazyLemon> so true :>
<Bilko> virtualbox in skladišča podpira USB al ne?
<dz0ny> Bilko: kakšna skladišča?
<Bilko> programsko sredisče
<Bilko> verjetno nebom rabil, sem rešil problem za enkrat
<Bilko> bi blo pa vseen dobro devet
<Bilko> lahko pride prav
<Bilko> vem da sem enkrat namestil, pa ni delal USB. sam je blo že dolg nazaj to
<Bilko> k je treba neko drugo verzijo blo dat
<dz0ny> Bilko: Ugibam, tebe zanima če lahko zagnajaš programsko središče z liveusb?
<Bilko> rabu sem pognat winse na ubuntu
<Bilko> pa sem hotu v virtualboxu k je najhitrej in najlazje
<Bilko> sam k tut rabim USB, ker bi telefon prklopu gor
<Bilko> pa vem da ne dela USB na vsakem vboxu
<dz0ny> Bilko: aha razumem tebe zanima če lahko direktno dostopaš do usb naprave, z virtualboxom nameščenim iz programskega središča?
<dz0ny> odgovor je ne
<Bilko> ja to me je zanimal
<dz0ny> virtualbox v programskem središču je malce zaklenjena verzija
<dz0ny> e želiš da ti bo usb delal
<dz0ny> moraš namestiti z uradne strani, in potem še tisti pakez ta usb,grafično psoepševanje kot v win
<Bilko> aha. hvala.
<Bilko> vem da sem se enkrat mučil ze s tem :)
<dz0ny> Bilko: Oracle VM VirtualBox Extension Pack
<dz0ny> to rabiš ekstra namestit. MOraš pa to na vse sistemih ni važno kje
<dz0ny> Bilko: kakšno posebnost ima tvoj telefon da ne dela pod linux?
<Bilko> dela, še bolš kot v winsih :) sam mam neke probleme in ga bom mogu mogoče fleshat
<Bilko> pa mam sam fajle za winse
<Bilko> tko, da bom mogoče rabul winse in usb
<CrazyLemon> navadn virtualbox rabiš..in ne OSE :)
<CrazyLemon> ooo ja..nevihta bo!! in to huda! :D
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: jp tisti v "programskem središču" jw OSE
<CrazyLemon> nič..bbl
<CrazyLemon> nevihta time
<sasa84> ooo CrazyLemon  <3
<CrazyLemon> o sasa84 <2.71
<sasa84> *hugsies*
<CrazyLemon> *lolsie*
<sasa84> *cmočka*
<CrazyLemon> čudna si po dežju :p
<CrazyLemon> wtf
<CrazyLemon> zlato kr leži po "tleh" beringovega morja
<lynxlynxlynx> tko kot so rude kovin pri nas, dokler je nismo večinoma pobrali
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ja vsa sem mokra po dežju...pa seka :P
<CrazyLemon> pfft
<CrazyLemon> v dveh dneh zaslužli $ 27k
<CrazyLemon> serious money :D
<CrazyLemon> $ 28k *
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 kdaj za vraga bo končan ta famozni vodnik :)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, zdj delam uvodno Å¡pico pa snemam komad za intro :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 sure..pa lažeš tud vmes :>
<sasa84> ou nou CrazyLemon  :>
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 no dej..to je 10min dela..skupaj z uploadanjem na Y
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, sej d ne boš mislu, d še nism nč posnela...sm se že parkrat pa nkol zadovoljna :S
<sasa84> filmčki so pa mel tko ene dobrih 6 minut al kok
<sasa84> a čm pol naložit kr na DB pa ti uploadaš na youtube kt ubuntu slo? al boš dal men password pa to?
<sasa84> no...premisli ;)
<sasa84> zdj pa šibam pančkat
<sasa84> nočkooo ;)
#ubuntu-si 2013-08-19
<zdobersek> http://cyclingtips.com.au/2013/08/war-on-our-roads/
<Seniorita> War on our roads? | Cycling Tips
<yang> Totalni modeli tm na slotechu, najprej bi nizal ceno, potem bi pa se hotel da mu zadevo domov pripeljem
<dz0ny> geeks
<yang> na koncu pa sploh ne bi odprl vrat
<dz0ny> bi njegova mati
<yang> ja pa bi rekla "Ne rabimo akviziterjev"
<dz0ny> nc ne bomo kupil :p
<yang> ja
<yang> :)
<zdobersek> vi se hecate, ampak on najbrz se nima niti izpita za kolo :>
<dz0ny> a no to like obvezno v 3., 4. razredu?
<dz0ny> pač vsi smo se s kolesi vozil za policistko no :)
<dz0ny> pa nek kuponček smo dobil
<yang> dz0ny: danes jih ze v vrtcu ucijo osnov
<CrazyLemon> stupid sasl
<pitko> CrazyLemon ratalu mi je parsat iz xmlja
<pitko> :)
<CrazyLemon> iz xmlja več ne parsaš..ampak bereš :D
<pitko> če prebereš v html?
<CrazyLemon> ampak lepo.. zdaj samo pokaži še kaj si naredu :)
<pitko> :D
<pitko> sm mal
<pitko> http://77.111.12.25/poimovnik/
<Seniorita> Insert title here
<pitko> :)
<idioterna> https://twitter.com/tchebotarev/status/369299177525612544
<Seniorita> Twitter / tchebotarev: Maslow's Hierarchy of Needs ...
<Seniorita> »Instantly connect to what's most important to you. Follow your friends, experts, favorite celebrities, and breaking news.«
<pitko> zdej se odločam al bi iz tega zgenereru JSON če bo kdaj prov pršu ali pač ne
<dz0ny> pitko: ne da bi te hotel zamorit pri tvojemu entuziazmu. But what's the point?
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: [rešeno] [12.04] črn ekran, normalna inštalacija ne gre skozi  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40605/#p40605
<zdobersek> dz0ny: isto so Zuckerbergu pravl
<dz0ny> ja sam on je zivel v SF
<zdobersek> ampak se vedno na istem planetu
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek wrong
<dz0ny> http://topinfopost.com/2013/07/31/darpa-to-genetically-engineer-humans-by-adding-a-47th-chromosome
<Seniorita> DARPA to Genetically Engineer Humans by Adding a 47th Chromosome | The Top Information Post
<Seniorita> »We’re no molecular biologists over here, but have you ever seen the sci-fi flick Gattaca? In that 1997 film, society is structured around eugenics as people are bioengineered to be ‘perfect specime...«
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: prove it
<yan6> Watson died of a myocardial infarction on May 17, 1996, while on tour in Yokohama, Japan. According to eyewitness reports,[who?] he collapsed in mid guitar solo. His last words were "ain't that a bitch", probably in reference to the song "Ain't that a Bitch".
<yan6> funny way to die
<yan6> al pa sam wikipedia trolling
<zdobersek> who?
<yan6> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Johnny_%22Guitar%22_Watson#Death
<Seniorita> Johnny "Guitar" Watson - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek get your facts straight.. noben ni govoru zuckerbergu whats the point ker so itak drugi začeli z "facebookom" idejo on je sam spisal kodo za ter nato ukradel celotno idejo
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: prove it
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek no
<zdobersek> => I win
<yan6> Ima kdo interes za narocilo Fairphonea
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] 5 Reasons Why You Should Stop What You’re Doing & Donate to #UbuntuEdge  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/cB34ZQ7zalM/5-reasons-to-donate-to-ubuntu-edge
<pitko> sm ga gledu ja pol sm pa raji nexusa vzel :)
<lynxlynxlynx> kaj je zdej s tem robom, a ni kampanja že propadla?
<CrazyLemon> bo čez ~60h
<yan6> kerim robom
<zdobersek> robom slave
<j4b0> byebye edge
<dz0ny> .sporoči miha http://blog.cryptographyengineering.com/2013/08/is-cryptopocalypse-nigh.html
<Seniorita> A Few Thoughts on Cryptographic Engineering: Is the cryptopocalypse nigh?
<CrazyLemon> !t en sl nigh
<Seniorita> nigh
<lynxlynxlynx> almost
<lynxlynxlynx> zero
<CrazyLemon> ty
<dz0ny> .stran www.amazon.com
<breza> www.amazon.com(205.251.242.54) NI dosegljiva.
<dz0ny> uuu
<CrazyLemon> first google now amazon.. whats next..ubuntu.si? :/
<CrazyLemon> :D
<dz0ny> naah facebook.com
<andrejz> ubuntu.si ne bo padel, ker ni taka n00b stran kot google pa amazon ;)
<CrazyLemon> http://www.siol.net/trendi/moda/modni_trendi/2013/08/pajkice_ki_bodo_vsec_tudi_moskim.aspx
<Seniorita> Pajkice, ki bodo všeč tudi moškim - Planet Siol.net
<Seniorita> »Če odmislimo, da so večini moških pajkice na ženskah že tako ali tako všeč, bo dejstvo, da so potiskane z enim od najbolj moških vzorcev, samo še dodaten plus.«
<CrazyLemon> hipsters rejoice
<andrejz> a ma mogoče kdo telefon s firefoxOS?
<CrazyLemon> mozilla.si ima zihr :)
<CrazyLemon> nino & co.
<zdobersek> na ebayju je ze bil razprodan
<zdobersek> razmisljam, da bi nabavu, ce ne bo n5 dovolj dostopen
<CrazyLemon> what for?
<zdobersek> hacking
<zdobersek> a ste vidl, Tito ni bil Jugoslovan
<zdobersek> je bil Slovenec :>
<CrazyLemon> SlovenAc*
<CrazyLemon> :)
<dz0ny> tito je bil rus :P
<dz0ny> andrejz: na cyberpipe upraši
<dz0ny> haha "PHP JSON removed in PHP 5.5"
<dz0ny> aws je tud crknu
<zdobersek> NOOO
<zdobersek> NOT JASON
<CrazyLemon> Jason.. r.i.p. :(
<pitko> sej je neuporabn v phpju
<pitko> kaj ga rabeš
<zdobersek> baje je dober za pojmovnike v tabelah parsat
<pitko> hm
<pitko> no ja nevem če se da to z NODE.js
<pitko> :)
<pitko> ne sej mam sparsano že drgač
<pitko> http://77.111.12.25/poimovnik/
<Seniorita> Insert title here
<pitko> rab mal k gre čez $.get ni lokalno
<pitko> da bi direkt pisal  nov jSON   fajl sm mislu z NODE.js drgač
<pitko> sam nevem če se sploh splača delat JSON fajl
<dz0ny> https://paste.sh/faWCrsxk#oASNz8hCmJtlM0rhnN_KXNQ3
<pitko> :)
<CrazyLemon> lool
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny for real? :D
<dz0ny> ja po črki zakona no :P
<zdobersek> umm
<zdobersek> Linux distribucije silijo freedom 0?
<pitko> k bodo fantje iz lugusa slabe volje če sm jim mal tabelo vzel :D?
<pitko> nism nč prašal
<CrazyLemon> a je na internetu? je.. a lahko vsak dostopa do spletne strani? ja.. torej ne rabiš dovoljenja :)
<pitko> :)
<pitko> k misljo oni ta strežnik kej menjat?
<andrejz> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-hCimLnIsDA
<Seniorita> Using JSLint For Evil - YouTube
<Seniorita> »JSON inventor Douglas Crockford explains why he gave permission for the reference implementation of JSLint to be used for evil.«
<pitko> mora bit Å¡e imenski prosto v xmlju mora
<pitko> omg :D
#ubuntu-si 2013-08-20
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5t9etQ8dhMY
<Seniorita> Key & Peele: Season 3 Trailer - YouTube
<Seniorita> »East West Bowl, Obama & Luther, and your favorite Substitute Teacher are all back September 18 10:30/9:30c. Only on Comedy Central.«
<CrazyLemon> haha
<CrazyLemon> http://support.amd.com/us/kbarticles/Pages/AMDCatalyst13-8LINBetaDriver.aspx
<Seniorita> AMD Catalyst™ 13.8 Beta Driver for Linux
<napsy> ma kdo izkusnje s postavljanjem dhcp streznikov?
<dz0ny> sam tist k na tomato teče, sej ni nič posebnega to :)?
<napsy> kaj?
<napsy> za isc-dhcp me zanima
<dz0ny> dnsmasq-dhcp je edino kar znam
<dz0ny> rajši povej kaj te muči
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Flat Theme Trend Continues With Plateau Icons for Linux  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/_n6gGNzDHpQ/plateau-icon-set-for-ubuntu
<napsy> dz0ny:  No subnet declaration for eth0 (no IPv4 addresses).
<napsy> to mi izpisuje vcasih
<napsy> klub temu da eth0 obstaja in da mam subnet definiran
<dz0ny> debian to all custom build?
<napsy> ubuntu server
<dz0ny> a je kak udp paket vzrok za to?
<dz0ny> oz poizvedba
<napsy> nevem, vecina casa lepo deluje, kdaj pa kdaj pa se to pojav pa sam restart masine pomaga
<dz0ny> hm to potem neki ip stack zbezlja
<dz0ny> dnsmasq je bl priljubljen
<napsy> sam je baje isc-dhcp de facto pr industriji
<napsy> baje
<napsy> weird vse skup
<dz0ny> a eth0 je takrat aktiven?
<napsy> lise link is down .. obstaja pa naprava
<napsy> pise*
<dz0ny> ifconfig eth0 up ?
<dz0ny> ne pomaga?
<napsy> lahka drugic probam ko bo se spet pojavlo
<dz0ny> mislim logično je da se dhcp ne more bindat na interface če je ta dol
<dz0ny> pa dmesg
<napsy> dmesg nic zanimivga ne jav
<dz0ny> ker kernel pa maš
<napsy>  3.5.0-39-generic #60-Ubuntu SMP
<dz0ny> probi it na 3.8 tam so spremenil api za module
<dz0ny> linux-backports-precise al kaj je ze
<dz0ny> prej si imel lahko string filter
<dz0ny> zdej moraš dobit handle
<dz0ny> kar je bolj clean
<napsy> bom probu prajprej s tistim ifup, pol pa z dnsmasq
<napsy> ce to ne bo slo pa kernel upgrade
<dz0ny> lahko je pa tud s kartico kaj narobe
<dz0ny> sem bral k so mel pr netfluxu problem
<dz0ny> k je bil določen paket se je usula
<dz0ny> in je bilo težko sploh dokazat
<dz0ny> pol so intlu poslal pa so popravil fw na kartici
<napsy> jup tut mozn
<dz0ny> http://www.zdnet.com/intel-ethernet-controller-vulnerable-to-packet-of-death-7000010984/
<Seniorita> Intel Ethernet controller vulnerable to 'packet of death' | ZDNet
<Seniorita> »Sending a specially crafted packet to an Intel 82574L Ethernet controller can cause the hardware to hang, and the 'packet of death' could be put to malicious use and crash systems even when protected by a firewall.«
<idioterna> zanimiv
<idioterna> da vidm kje vse mam te intele
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> funny enough
<idioterna> nikjer
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1934-1: Linux kernel (OMAP4) vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1934-1/
<yan6> kaj je edge funding uspel ali ne ?
<idioterna> ja se 42 ur je
<idioterna> to bo slo uizi skos
<yan6> kok pa se manjka
<yan6> financno
<idioterna> en drobiz
<idioterna> mislm da se okol 20 miljonov
<yan6> bo gates kaj prispeval pa bo
<yan6> drugace pa investiraj v fairphone
<yan6> ce tisto ne gre skozi
<idioterna> slab je
<idioterna> fairphone mislm
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1935-1: Linux kernel vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1935-1/
<yan6> slab ?
<yan6> mislis hardwersko pocasen
<yan6> gre se bolj za idejo
<zdobersek> sej edge tudi ni kej dost vec
<yan6> ali pac podpres filozofijo projekta, da vsi prejmejo posteno placilo
<yan6> tiste ki kopljejo rudo bodo baje 3x bolje placali
<zdobersek> :>
<yan6> no in vse potem do koncne izdelave
<yan6> mislim, da je to bolj poanta, ne pa izdelati nevem kako nov tehnolosko dodelan telefon
<yan6> ste vidl tole http://utilite-computer.com/web/home
<Seniorita> Home | Utilite
<Seniorita> »Utilite - a tiny ARM Linux desktopUtilite - a tiny ARM Linux desktop«
<yan6> dz0ny: ce najdem ugodnega dobavitelja bom tole narocil
<dz0ny> yan6: ce ne sotavlajo v slo mas http://www.cheaperandmore.com/
<Seniorita> Prva stran
<Seniorita> »Cheaper&More, preprosto čezmejno nakupovanje, dostava izdelkov iz tujine«
<yan6> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/07/utilite-arm-ubuntu-pc-quad-core
<Seniorita> 'Utilite' - The $99 Ubuntu ARM PC | OMG! Ubuntu!
<Seniorita> »The Utilite is a $99 Ubuntu PC from the makers of the Mintbox. It's powered by an ARM CPU and measures a minute 13cm long and 2.1cm high.«
<yan6> hvala bom pogledal
<dz0ny> freescale so ok , mediatek pa bolje da ne kupiš
<dz0ny> nocjo specov dat pa za uboot zadev
<dz0ny> in potem nihče ne porta nicesar za te arme
<yan6> aha
<zdobersek> banda
<yan6> ja tale je arm v7
<yan6> to pomeni, da vse zivo tece na njih
<yan6> RPI je arm v6 in debian ne tece, so portali raspbian zanga posebej
<yan6> mas tut arme v8, sam nisem se videl naprav narjenih z njimi
<idioterna> sam js nocm da so rudarji bols placani
<yan6> idioterna: hehe zakaj ne
<idioterna> js hocm da rudarjem sploh delat ni treba
<yan6> idioterna: pol se lahko poslovis od mobilnih telefonov, tisto rudo kopljejo k je not v kamnu
<yan6> k jo rabjo za baterije
<yan6> sej je video
<yan6> na strani lahzk pogledas
<yan6> idioterna: tist razlika v faktorju 3x placilo 2 ali 6 usd na dan je locnica za njih med zivotarjenjem in stradanjem in nekim normalnim zasluzkom
<idioterna> ja, ampak rudo kopljejo lahko roboti, ti k so zdej rudarji pa lahko grejo namesto v rudnik v sole
<idioterna> in se naucijo delat koristnejse reci
<idioterna> recimo racunat
<yan6> dz0ny: druge embeded napravce tipa wandboard so lustne, ampak diski ne pasejo noter v ohisje, tist so bolj heker napravce, tale utilite pa zgleda kr end user produkt
<yan6> idioterna: mislim, da prov dalec z racunanjem tam ne pridejo, tam jih 90% koplje rudo v teh drzavah
<yan6> vseeno so veliko cenejsi za delodajalca, ce za njih placa 500 usd letno, kot da bi kupil robote za 100.000 usd
<yan6> s tem da jih lahko vploklice vedno toliko kolikor jih potrebuje
<yan6> dz0ny: hud community http://archlinuxarm.org/
<Seniorita> Arch Linux ARM | Arch Linux ARM
<dz0ny> i know :) I'am present there
<dz0ny> no pa ni zarad mene kul, ne me narobe razumet
<idioterna> yan6: that's exactly why
<yan6> dz0ny: a si vidu kaksno zadevo z arm v8 ?
<dz0ny> nope
<yan6> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/08/mark-shuttleworth-not-giving-up-on-reaching-ubuntu-edge-goal-yet
<Seniorita> Mark Shuttleworth 'Not Giving Up' on Hitting $32m Ubuntu Edge Goal
<Seniorita> »Mark Shuttleworth has thanked backers of the Ubuntu Edge campaign but says that neither he nor Canonical are 'giving up' on hitting their audacious crowd-funding goal yet.«
<yan6> se je zagledal v jahto za 32 Mil.
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1936-1: Linux kernel (Raring HWE) vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1936-1/
<dz0ny> rofl 'Back in the day they shot the first pilot [Cpt. Pike] on film. They send the scene with the green dancer to the lab and she comes back flesh colored. They re-shoot the scene, the film comes back and the girl is still Caucasian. They put a ton of make-up on her, re-re-shoot the scene and the film comes back from the processing lab with a note that says 'What the hell are you idiots doing? The girl in
<dz0ny> this scene looks green and it …
<dz0ny> …takes us a week to get her back to normal.' #trekkie
<CrazyLemon> lol
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] This Mock Ubuntu Boot Experience Is Pretty Sleek  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/YmJWWotE9V4/mock-ubuntu-boot-screen-is-pretty-slick
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g9BTlIikVrI      awesome video :D
<Seniorita> Mike Mago - The Show (Official Music Video) - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Mike Mago proudly presents the official video for The Show. Subscribe to Spinnin' TV NOW : http://bit.ly/Subscribe2YT Grab your copy on Beatport here: http:/...«
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Quick elementary OS 0.2 Luna (Stable) Overview  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/KOpzD9WTSk8/quick-elementary-os-02-luna-stable.html
<zdobersek> nope
<zdobersek> za en drek video
<matzo> jo mene nekaj zanima kak lahko iz enga python programa dobim vrednost spremenljivke v terminalu? cat, grep, awk?
<zdobersek> ENV mogoce
<zdobersek> pac, os.environ
<zdobersek> ?
<dz0ny> misliš kot input ali kot enviroment vrednost
<dz0ny> okoljsko :P
<dz0ny> maš optparse pa argv
<dz0ny> če hočeš input
<matzo> ne recimo v 10 vrstici mam spremenljivko starost = 10, in zaj bi rad samo ven dobo to Å¡tevilko
<dz0ny> print :)
<dz0ny> print starost
<matzo> v terminalu oknu dela print?
<dz0ny> v 10 vrstici programa napisanega v programskem jeziku imaš sprejemljivko starost, ki bi jo rad prikazal ?
<dz0ny> je tako
<dz0ny> pa terminal je lahko bash, sh ne pa awk grep cat
<dz0ny> to so samo orodja za manipulacijo izhodov
<dz0ny> vhodov
<dz0ny> a to izpit pišeš :? P
<brodul> hmm
<brodul> danes sem mel delavnico na FE
<brodul> kako se zamenja lastnistvo map prek GUIja
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Evernote Linux Client `NixNote 2` To Ditch Java For C++ / Qt, Alpha Version Available  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/z8CvQdJGl1s/evernote-linux-client-nixnote-2-to.html
<dz0ny> hm a se sploh lahko ?
<dz0ny> nautilus tega nima
<dz0ny> skupino lahko spremeniš
<dz0ny> brodul: a "študentje" so učljivi?
<brodul> osnovnosolci pa dijaki so
<brodul> :d
<brodul> poletna sola je
<brodul> super so
<brodul> stekajo while pa for
<brodul> moral sem spremeniti /var/www
<brodul> v lokalnega userja
<brodul> da smo lahko delali
<brodul> sej smo v shellu
<brodul> :D
<brodul> itak smo se se shell ucili
<dz0ny> eh python3 -m http.server
<dz0ny> pa upam joomlo? :P
<dz0ny> NOT
 * dz0ny mjam sirova juha z brokolijem
<zdobersek> JSON-less PHP
<dz0ny> dela with it
<dz0ny> deal* ojoj
<dz0ny> http://d24w6bsrhbeh9d.cloudfront.net/photo/aAYPALg_460sa.gif
<zdobersek> mhm
<zdobersek> vnanje gorice
<idioterna> mhm
<idioterna> lih vceri sm se tm mim pelu
<idioterna> mim "pozor obracalisca"
<idioterna> dons sm su pa kr cez kamnk domol
<zdobersek> okrog rit v zep
<zdobersek> riti*
<idioterna> mhm
<idioterna> ce je dobra rit ni nc slabga u tem da se clov okol suce.
<zdobersek> da le ni prevlka
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> ne vem cak
<idioterna> sm zanc sliku
<idioterna> http://bou.si/pic/suni-gre-na-polico.jpg
<idioterna> tezko se prtozm cez kej
<zdobersek> ne, tule ni problema, si takoj naokol
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: wake up http://i.imgur.com/cPWne48.jpg
<zdobersek> NSFW
<idioterna> tle je pa mal dlje treba
<zdobersek> but cool
<zdobersek> kle mas par kuclov, ja
<idioterna> in to ne glede na to po keri strani gres okol
<dz0ny> zdobersek: kaj delas :)
<dz0ny> aja CrazyLemon dela
<zdobersek> dz0ny: kodiram
<zdobersek> dz0ny: ti pa me motis
<dz0ny> me too
<zdobersek> suure
<dz0ny> ok tole pa je awsome http://ferm.foo-projects.org/
<Seniorita> ferm - for Easy Rule Making
<zdobersek> ma ne, je blo tist prej bolj 'awsm'
<zdobersek> ampak NSFW
<dz0ny> tole je nsfw http://i.imgur.com/SKzjwJ9.jpg
<idioterna> why?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: put your hans up little boy
<zdobersek> hands*
<dz0ny> Darth Vader, to je vedno nsfw
<zdobersek> NSFL maybe?
<zdobersek> NSFHand?
<idioterna> dz0ny: ja ni, on je good inside
<idioterna> a nisi zdrzu do konca
<idioterna> heksogije.
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny nice ones!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek \o/
<dz0ny> http://www.wired.com/autopia/2013/08/tesla-model-s-crash-test/
<Seniorita> The Tesla Model S Is So Safe It Broke the Crash Testing Gear | Autopia | Wired.com
<Seniorita> »The Tesla Model S may be the safest vehicle ever tested by the Feds. So safe, in fact, that according to the automaker, the all-electric sedan nearly broke the testing equipment.«
<CrazyLemon> Feds means shit.. NCAP se upošteva :)
<zdobersek> https://www.google.com/
<Seniorita> Google
<zdobersek> se komu drugemu tezi o neveljavnem certifikatu?
<zdobersek> najbrz vam ne, ce niste ravno sli ure prestavljat.
<CrazyLemon> d0h
<zdobersek> d0h yourself, I went back to 2001.
<CrazyLemon> you look like you are from 2001 !
<msev> a je kdo sprobou elementaryos :P
<zdobersek> msev: /topic
<msev> a to pomen da naj ne govorim od drugih distrotov?
<zdobersek> TWAS A JOKE
<CrazyLemon> to pomeni da ignoriras zdobersek
<CrazyLemon> :)
<zdobersek> ampak na lastno odgovornost.
<zdobersek> razen, ko operiras s sudo ukazi in moras kaj v konzolo napisat
<zdobersek> takrat me obvezno poslusaj.
<msev> heh nekj že znam :)
<msev> tko da razn če bo frka drugač bo pa Google pomagal, šele pol bom težiu vam
<pitko> ka nardim plugin za chrome al firefox?
<CrazyLemon> IE
<pitko> nisi duhovit :D
<zdobersek> Opera.
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: meni si caR
<zdobersek> Netscape?
<msev> midori
<msev> :D
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Ubuntu Touch Coming to the Oppo Find 5 Smartphone  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/YcDMpBWU_Mc/ubuntu-touch-coming-to-the-oppo-find-5
#ubuntu-si 2013-08-21
<zdobersek> dan
<breza> Dober dan, zdobersek
<zdobersek> sup breza
<dz0ny> jutro
<breza> Dobro jutro, dz0ny
<dz0ny> zdobersek: why png.js?
<zdobersek> dz0ny: for funz
<dz0ny> why not coffee
<zdobersek> coffeescript?
<dz0ny> mhm
<zdobersek> dz0ny: zakaj pa?
<zdobersek> gledam, da je coffeescript kao the new shitz, ampak se vedno skompajlas v javascript in potem tud to debuggas (afaiu?)
<zdobersek> na zacetku sem mel v bistvu namen pisat v cistem ecmascriptu
<zdobersek> koda je zaenkrat se dost majhna, da lahko grem v kterokol smer, tud coffeescript
<dz0ny> ja bolj pregledno je, maš class extend, pa brez prototype pišeš. Na koncu dobiš pa js wen
<napsy> the ne wsit? a no to blo pred kakima dvema letoma? :)
<napsy> new shit*
<dz0ny> you hipsterz?
<dz0ny> the new shit now is clang > llvm -> asm.js runtime
<dz0ny> tko kot je prej napisal :)
<napsy> heh svasta
<napsy> zanimiv
<dz0ny> en benchmark je bil kjer je mozilla hvalila kako je asm.js hitrejši za 7x od dalvik
<dz0ny> napsy: ce te zanima https://blog.mozilla.org/javascript/2013/08/01/staring-at-the-sun-dalvik-vs-spidermonkey/
<Seniorita> Staring at the Sun: Dalvik vs. ASM.js vs. Native | JavaScript
<Seniorita> »As many of you are probably already aware, Mozilla has recently gotten into the mobile OS space with Firefox OS. Firefox OS is built using ...«
<napsy> kul si bom pogledu
<lynxlynxlynx> za subset stvari
<dz0ny> ja  app ima težave z hitrostjo čisto drugje
<dz0ny> recimo znana zadeva pr androidu je da appu daš null background in boš imel za polovico manjšo porabo rama in 5-6% večjo odzivnost
<CrazyLemon> kdaj gre domena v karanteno? ker pri registraciji je viden samo datum..torej a gre ob 00:00 ali 23:59 ?
<dz0ny> 00.00 the next day
<CrazyLemon> hm..ok.. ty
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: New PPA For Numix GTK And Icon Themes, More  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/aZFTLp4bKhY/new-ppa-for-numix-gtk-and-icon-themes.html
<yan6> dz0ny: #ubuntu-arm je tudi
<CrazyLemon> .imdb now you see me
<breza> Now You See Me (2013) - 7.4(✋ 59,900) (RT 48) http://imdb.com/title/tt1670345
<breza> An FBI agent and an Interpol detective track a team of illusionists who pull off bank heists during their performances and reward their audiences with the money.
<dz0ny> yan6: sam apt je mal zahteven za sdkartico
<dz0ny> pacman je dokaj hiter
<yan6> mozno
<yan6> ja
<yan6> na rpi gre ful pocas updater
<dz0ny> no probi pacmana se kr pozna
<dz0ny> pa latest sw maš
<zdobersek> huh
<zdobersek> Now You See Me ma 7.4 oceno
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek škoda ane.. ker to pomeni da ga ne boš gledal
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: maybe ...
<zdobersek> holy grail mi tule sloni na disku, pa ne najdem cajta
<CrazyLemon> holy grail?
<zdobersek> .imdb monty python holy grail
<breza> Monty Python and the Holy Grail (1975) - 8.4(✋ 252,504) (RT 95) http://imdb.com/title/tt0071853
<breza> King Arthur and his knights embark on a low-budget search for the Grail, encountering many very silly obstacles.
<CrazyLemon> oh god
<CrazyLemon> tudi js ne bi najdu cajta za tak crap
<zdobersek> lol @ CrazyLemon
<dz0ny> zdobersek: http://images.dropmeme.com/uploads/meme/image/829/1377091536-8242f3d33973349d030f188a54eeaad1.jpg
<zdobersek> dz0ny: ???
<zdobersek> gledam filme > 8.0
<zdobersek> tud 30 let stare klasike
<CrazyLemon> lol :D
<dz0ny> : facepalm
<dz0ny> <
<zdobersek> ma zej ne pravim, da sem pogledu vsak film > 8.0
<CrazyLemon> večino pa!
<zdobersek> ... tud vecine ne
<CrazyLemon> sam res Å¡koda ker now you see me je res hud
<CrazyLemon> ah well
<zdobersek> ja no, mogoce.
 * dz0ny leto izdaje > 1990 && imdb > 6
<yan6> zdobersek: monthy pytona mi lahk das link  na privat, ga bom potegnil dol
<dz0ny> pa Å¡e to ne vseh/ pa veliko odstopanj
<zdobersek> yan6: travniki
<yan6> tiste ocene na imdb so brezpredmetne, ker ocenjuje samo mladina
<yan6> transformers so recimo ob izidu bli med top 10
<zdobersek> zakaj nima pol Never Say Never 3D ocene 8.0?
<CrazyLemon> ker je 3D!
<zdobersek> James Cameron approves.
<yan6> zdobersek: kaksni travnniki
<CrazyLemon> yan6 zdobersek misli na pašnike
<CrazyLemon> travniki.. lol :D
<yan6> ja daj mi link na privat, ce ga ze imas na disku ane
<zdobersek> potejto potahto
<zdobersek> http://thepiratebay.org
<CrazyLemon> ej! no warez!
<CrazyLemon> :>
<zdobersek> OH SNAP
<dz0ny> sej to ne odpre
<yan6> zdobersek: mislim, kaj je fora, ga imas na disku ali ne ?
<zdobersek> NSA IS GUNNA NAIL ME BALLS TO THE WALLS
<zdobersek> yan6: ce mam video na disku, torrent filet pa v smeteh?
<dz0ny> magnet link
<zdobersek> al naj grem porte odpirat, bova netcattala?
<yan6> duh
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Lightbox-Style Image Viewer `PhotoQt` Updated With Window Mode, GraphicsMagick Support  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/PB8tEgk7FNI/lightbox-style-image-viewer-photoqt.html
<lynxlynxlynx> He said by way of example that if there was a plastic cup in the room where the work was being carried out foreign agents could train a laser on it to pick up the vibrations of what was being said. Vibrations on windows could similarly be monitored remotely by laser.
<lynxlynxlynx> nice tech, eh?
<zdobersek> nice.
<idioterna> to je pa res ze ful old
<idioterna> ta laser on window aural monitoring
<idioterna> pa kul je k ne rab bit vidna svetloba
<dz0ny> mmm eno sliko al neko nagačeno zival so padaril veleposlaniku zda v ussr, ki je bla simpl radio, ki se je napajal z vigracijami v zraku :P
<dz0ny> vibracijami*
<CrazyLemon> napajanje z vibracijami? how does that work?
<dz0ny> ah mal sem pomešal http://www.spybusters.com/Great_Seal_Bug.html
<Seniorita> The Great Seal Bug Story - Russian Eavesdropping - Leon Theremin
<Seniorita> »The story of The Great Seal eavesdropping bug in the US Embassy in Moscow. Provided by Murray Associates - Eavesdropping Detection, TSCM and Bug Sweeps for business and government. Based in the New York City area, services are available worldwide.«
<CrazyLemon> tist je nice tech.. k se napaja prek radijskih valov
<dz0ny> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thing_(listening_device)
<Seniorita> Thing (listening device) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<dz0ny> ja rfid :)
<CrazyLemon> ne
<CrazyLemon> hm ja..sploh se ne napaja :D
<CrazyLemon> http://www.nbcnews.com/technology/no-batteries-wireless-tech-recycles-airborne-radio-waves-6C10910339
<Seniorita> No batteries! Wireless tech recycles airborne radio waves - NBC News.com
<Seniorita> »A world full of Internet-connected devices is a giant step closer to reality thanks to a new communications system that works without...«
<dz0ny> ja sej to je rfid
<dz0ny> ti ustvariš elekromagneto valovanje on se iz tega napaja in odda pdoatke
<dz0ny> tle se pa napaja iz sevanaj tvojega mobitela
<zdobersek> manning 35 let
<CrazyLemon> ne..mlajši je
<yan6> ne obstaja
<zdobersek> ooh, a funny fucker, this CrazyLemon
<dz0ny> ^^ kdo je pa to izpadel?
<zdobersek> ?
<dz0ny> a bunch of ping timeouts and joins
<zdobersek> happens.
<zdobersek> dz0ny: poznas readability?
<zdobersek> poznas kaksno alternativo temu?
<zdobersek> uff
<zdobersek> slo-tech danes azuren, o Manningu sam ~1 uro po dogodku
<dz0ny> zdobersek: instapaper je prost (e rabiš ključa), drugač poglej https://github.com/SSilence/selfoss/blob/master/spouts/reddit/reddit2.php#L336
<Seniorita> selfoss/spouts/reddit/reddit2.php at master · SSilence/selfoss · GitHub
<Seniorita> »selfoss: The new multipurpose rss reader, live stream, mashup, aggregation web application«
<zdobersek> instapaper
<zdobersek> to se bojo rabl preimenovat
<zdobersek> hvala
<dz0ny> :P
<zdobersek> kewl https://medium.com/lessons-learned/80ba19c55883
<Seniorita> I will not do your tech interview. — Lessons Learned — Medium
<Seniorita> »I am terrible at taking tech interviews. Out of dozens that I’ve done, I may never have passed one. My typical pattern g…«
<CrazyLemon> 29. chrome se malce hitreje zažene
<CrazyLemon> Å¡e vedno 2 slow
<dz0ny> lame smo že na 31
<zdobersek> dude, I build it from trunk
<dz0ny> ja LKGR tud jaz za ene zadeve :)
<zdobersek> LKGR is for wussies, I'm talking trunk
<dz0ny> I prefer working version, not like php where 10% test fail at all times
<dz0ny> all time*
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny zdobersek sam zbuilda..ga ne uporablja.. da se lahko okol hvali 'i build it from trunk'
<zdobersek> mhm
<zdobersek> ni stabilen
<CrazyLemon> no shit :)
<zdobersek> trenutno mi HTML5 audio predvaja pohitreno
<CrazyLemon> ker ve da si tok busy da niti monthy python crapa nimaš časa pogledat
<CrazyLemon> a v trunku delajo notifications?
<zdobersek> ne vem, ne uporabljam
<zdobersek> sam zbuildam
<dz0ny> malo bl resne stvari http://rt.com/news/syria-chemical-weapons-un-775/
<Seniorita> Reports of massive chemical attack near Damascus as UN observers arrive in Syria — RT News
<Seniorita> »Conflicting reports emerged of recent chemical weapons use in Syria. This comes on the same day that the UN inspectors arrive in Damascus to investigate allegations of use of toxic arms. The casualty figures range from dozens to almost 1,300 deaths.«
<CrazyLemon> ko smo že pri resnih stvareh.. domeno so mi podaljšali \o/
<zdobersek> ktero domeno?
<CrazyLemon> hotchiqsssss.com
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] tonymk: ricoh rpcs-r driver za gel tiskalnik ricoh aficio sg 2100n  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40606/#p40606
<dz0ny> zdobersek: a ne ves pohotnica.si
<dz0ny> al kaj ze ma
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon je tak skrit pimp
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny potrebna.si
<dz0ny> a tud to zdej :P
<CrazyLemon> sam tisto ima miha..js pa ne hodim v tuje zelje
<CrazyLemon> rabutam koruzo..to je pa vse!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: http://i.imgur.com/Q0xMIkK.jpg :) nsfw
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny boobies are always SFW
<CrazyLemon> expecially nice ones like those :D
<dz0ny> ma ja zdobersek nima cajta klikat, pa mu tako povem
<CrazyLemon> ne da nima cajta klikat..ampak nima s čim odpret ker je vse iz trunka zbuildano!!
<CrazyLemon> :>
<zdobersek> meeh
<zdobersek> :/
<CrazyLemon> now you see me ima čudne scene pa čudn konec
<zdobersek> => ocena ispod 8.0
<CrazyLemon> also.. no boobs :/
<zdobersek> => ocena ispod 7.5
<zdobersek> ne prides tko do mladine
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek a si začel mešat svoj napitek?
<zdobersek> vcasih
<CrazyLemon> včasih si začel? :)
<zdobersek> vcasih zmesam, vcasih vzamem accelerade
<zdobersek> do nekje ~2.5h pa se niti ne matram, vzamem sam vodo
<CrazyLemon> no tudi js do okrog 50km ne mešam nič
<CrazyLemon> accelerade ima beljakovine.. to meni manjka.. opazam da se mi meča ne razvijajo
<CrazyLemon> opažam*
<zdobersek> :>
<zdobersek> jajcke pa tuno lahko tud kdaj vmesas
<CrazyLemon> v pijačo? :D
<CrazyLemon> konopljo bom začel papat :>
<yang> absint probej, bos prekolesaril 300 km na dan lahko
<idioterna> to loh tut brez
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sUERdsu-XyY
<Seniorita> 2012 11 14 papagaienplage in stuttgart - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Papagaien in der Großstadt«
<yang> Papagaji v divjini v stuttgartu
#ubuntu-si 2013-08-22
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: ricoh rpcs-r driver za gel tiskalnik ricoh aficio sg 2100n  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40607/#p40607
<msev> kok težko je portat zadeve iz enga desktop environmenta v druzga? Npr. tole je za gnome napisano -> https://github.com/joaquimrocha/Leap-GNOME-Controller
<Seniorita> joaquimrocha/Leap-GNOME-Controller · GitHub
<Seniorita> »Leap-GNOME-Controller - Control the GNOME desktop using a Leap Motion device.«
<zdobersek> heyhey sasa84 !!
<sasa84> oooooo zdobersek :)
<msev> no djta si virtualno  kavico skuhat :D, pol pa zdobersek poglej un moj vprašanje zgoraj :D
<zdobersek> ffs
<zdobersek> github down
<msev> aja sj res :) pr men tut ja
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Ubuntu Edge Campaign Ends, Fails to Meet Multi-Million Dollar Goal  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/ErXgXIfy85U/ubuntu-edge-fails-to-meet-mutli-million-dollar-goal-wont-be-made
<sasa84> oj msev :)
 * sasa84 skuha kavico za zdobersek 
<msev> oj
<sasa84> zdobersek, štrudeljčka za zraven al tiramisu?
<msev> grmado
<zdobersek> sasa84: strudl bo ok
<sasa84> kulchy :D
<dz0ny> msev: emulira X protokol, dela na vsem kjer se spodaj uporablja X, glej https://github.com/joaquimrocha/Leap-GNOME-Controller/blob/master/leap-gnome-controller.py#L76
<Seniorita> Leap-GNOME-Controller/leap-gnome-controller.py at master · joaquimrocha/Leap-GNOME-Controller · GitHub
<Seniorita> »Leap-GNOME-Controller - Control the GNOME desktop using a Leap Motion device.«
<msev> ja zdel se mi je ful generično
<msev> nism najdu notr ničesar kar bi bodlo v oči
<msev> nevem zakaj je dal pol tak ime
<msev> hvala dz0ny
<dz0ny> msev: zato da zve mere zaslona :P
<msev> a gnome mu to pove drugi pa ne ?
<yang> sasa84 slascicarka
<yang> sasa84: a ze mate slascicarno v rakeku ?
<dz0ny> msev: ne samo gtk api uproabi
<dz0ny> yang: vse punce v rakeku so tud slaščičarke
<idioterna> to pa prvic slism
<idioterna> js poznam par punc z rakeka k so vse zivo
<idioterna> slacicarke pa ne.
<yang> multi talentirane
<msev> https://code.launchpad.net/~gala-dev/gala/trunk
<Seniorita> trunk : Code : Gala
<msev> ^^ a je to alternative X Window managerju, a je to nekaj kar pod, kot nek pod-modul :D
<dz0ny> ne vem mam adblock za launchpad
<zdobersek> na laucnhpadu so reklame?
<zdobersek> launchpadu
<sasa84> yang, ne, nimamo :)
<yang> sasa84: evo poslovna priloznost...
<dz0ny> idioterna: to je v ethosu
<idioterna> aja
<idioterna> to pa mozno ja
<idioterna> albanska kri!
<zdobersek> budali. http://www.24ur.com/foto-sta-se-policista-z-radarjem-primerno-postavila.html
<Seniorita> 24ur.com - FOTO: Sta se policista z radarjem primerno postavila?
<Seniorita> »"Pločnik in kolesarska steza sta predstavnikom oblasti očitno nepomembna," pravi bralec, ki je fotografiral radarsko kontrolo v Celju. Policista res nista izbrala najprimernejšega prostora, a prometa nista ovirala, so odgovorili s policije.«
<dz0ny> haha, mislim to je realno pričakovat da se bodo tako odzvali :)
<idioterna> skoda k niso napisal "pa bi vi sli u polcisko solo pa bi loh bols parkiral radar"
<idioterna> to ponavad men recejo k jih kritiziram :)
<yang> ;)
<yang> Ide policajac i kaze mu Perica: Pozdravio te Djuro.
<yang> Policajac:
<yang> -Koji Djuro?
<yang> -Koji ti je tur'o.
<yang> Tako Perica zezne policajca par puta,ovaj se pozali inspektoru,kaze inspektor:
<yang> -Ti sad njega zajebi,kazi mu pozdravio te Pero,kad on pita koji Pero ti kazi onaj koji te der'o.
<yang> Sutra dan naidje pollicajac na Pericu,pa rece:
<yang> -E mali,pozdravio te Pero.
<yang> -Znam,rek'o mi Djuro.
<yang> -Koji Djuro???
<idioterna> http://www.lolbrary.com/content/471/purrpetual-motion-52471.gif
<zdobersek> ah yes, the 2.5MB .gif
<zdobersek> take stvari povzrocajo neucinkovitost NSA
<idioterna> zato pa crosspejstam v vse mozne kanale
<idioterna> nej kr 30x interceptnejo
<idioterna> pogledat pa morjo
<idioterna> kaj ce je bomba
<zdobersek> ziher je mel Edward Snowden polna jetra teh gifov
<miha> dan
<breza1> Zdravo, miha
<miha> a mi lahk kdo pomaga s tem sd card bralnikom???
<miha> ne dela :p
<zdobersek> kaj beremo?
<miha> ne vem kak usposobit to
<miha> slike iz fotoaparata
<miha> kabla nimamo s sabo
<miha> 15:00.0 CardBus bridge: Ricoh Co Ltd RL5c476 II (rev ba)
<miha> 15:00.1 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Ricoh Co Ltd R5C832 IEEE 1394 Controller (rev 04)
<miha> 15:00.2 SD Host controller: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C822 SD/SDIO/MMC/MS/MSPro Host Adapter (rev 21)
<miha> 15:00.4 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C592 Memory Stick Bus Host Adapter (rev 11)
<miha> 15:00.5 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd xD-Picture Card Controller (rev 11)
<miha> kartice pa ne mounta
<dz0ny> dmesg
<dz0ny> ti bo povedal card locked
<dz0ny> vržeš v smeti lahko kar takoj
<miha> a?
<miha> kaj
<dz0ny> dmesg poženeš
<dz0ny> vstaviš kartico
<dz0ny> dmesg again
<dz0ny> ti napiše kaka napaka je
<miha> ni razlike
<dz0ny> wait what, nč ti ne napiše?
<miha> nič
<dz0ny> pol ti sploh ne zazna kartice
<dz0ny> prbi katero drugo
<dz0ny> brb
<dz0ny> miha kej uspeha
<miha> nč
<idioterna> rebootat mors
<miha> idioterna: ja?
<idioterna> js mam neki podobnga
<miha> kak to misliš?
<idioterna> 0b:04.0 CardBus bridge: Ricoh Co Ltd RL5c476 II (rev ba)
<idioterna> 0b:04.1 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Ricoh Co Ltd R5C832 IEEE 1394 Controller (rev 04)
<idioterna> 0b:04.2 SD Host controller: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C822 SD/SDIO/MMC/MS/MSPro Host Adapter (rev 21)
<idioterna> 0b:04.4 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C592 Memory Stick Bus Host Adapter (rev 11)
<idioterna> in vsake tolk casa umre
<idioterna> sicer napise v dmesg
<idioterna> nek cudn firmware dump
<idioterna> ampak do reboota pol ne dela
<idioterna> tut ce module unloadam pa reloadam
<idioterna> je isto
<miha> kaj pol naredim?
<miha> dam kartico not pa rebootam?
<miha> to sm že menda
<idioterna> aja hm to ne vem
<idioterna> men pol dela normalno
<idioterna> mislm vstekam pa dobim media changed event pa vse to
<miha> jst nikol nism uporablju tega
<dz0ny> dej kartico ven ugasni laptop
<miha> zdj bi
<dz0ny> odkjuci iz stroma daj baterijo stran
<dz0ny> pritisni power
<idioterna> no ja
<idioterna> there's a simpler solution
<idioterna> dobi si usb reader.
<miha> kje za vraga naj to dobim zdj :D
<dz0ny> to tud js iscem
<dz0ny> :p
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> sej to majo povsod
<idioterna> ce se ti mudi pac tech trade al pa big bang i guess
<dz0ny> ja sam vsi ne znajo prebolet uporabe dd
<dz0ny> prebavit
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> to se mi pa se ni zgodil
<idioterna> da dd neb delu
<miha> pozdrav vsem iz morja.
<idioterna> sej so vsi usb mass storage
<idioterna> aja na morju si
<idioterna> sej se ni konc avgusta
<idioterna> a so taljani se tam?
<zdobersek> pozdrav vsem iz moje sobe.
<dz0ny> ko uporabim dd delalike 5s
<dz0ny> pol se ic resetira
<idioterna> aha fun
<dz0ny> in potem zna samo fotoaparat formatirat tako kartico
<zdobersek> 25min late, CrazyLemon
<miha> kak je že komanda za vreme?
<miha> od bota
<zdobersek> .vreme
<zdobersek> .vreme Celje
<zdobersek> ...
<miha> .vreme rab
<miha> dela?
<zdobersek> ne
<idioterna> nema vremena
<zdobersek> HAARP fucked everything up.
<idioterna> premal ste kis zlival po tleh
<zdobersek> pa prsil v zrak
<miha> :(
<zdobersek> dans je blo tle v celjski kotlini oblacno za popizdit
<idioterna> tle je pa sonck
<idioterna> pa se kr znosne temperature
<miha> lp... time is up :D
<zdobersek> https://www.facebook.com/groups/haarp.slo/?ref=ts&fref=ts
<Seniorita> Facebook
<Seniorita> »Facebook je socialno omrežje, ki povezuje ljudi s prijatelji, oziroma osebami, ki živijo, delajo ali se šolajo v bližini. Ljudje uporabljajo Facebook z razlogom, da ostanejo v stiku s prijatelji, delijo neomejeno število fotografij, objavljajo povezave ter videoposnetke in z razlogom, da izvejo več o ljudeh, ki jih spoznajo.«
<zdobersek> ce je komu do komedije :>
<dz0ny> ping
<breza1> Yes, my firend?
<zdobersek> .vreme Breza
<dz0ny> heh
<zdobersek> .vreme breza1
<dz0ny> .vreme lj
<CrazyLemon> breza1 wake up
<CrazyLemon> :/
<dz0ny> .vreme lj
<dz0ny> nope api down
<dz0ny> .yt these new puritans
<breza> These New Puritans - Fragment Two (Official Video)(5 minut) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ftvICVWLBKY ♥1,482 ▶242,919
<dz0ny> http://opendata.si/vreme/report/?lat=46.02&lon=14.12
<CrazyLemon> ubuntu edge @ $12.8mio
<idioterna> mhm
<idioterna> i got my money back
<zdobersek> YES WE CAN
<dz0ny> ok https://plus.google.com/u/0/116960357493251979546/posts/RZpndv4BCCD
<Seniorita> Sarah Sharp – Google+ - Facepalm.  Linux may have been causing USB disconnects on…
<Seniorita> »Facepalm.  Linux may have been causing USB disconnects on resume from device suspend all along.Pretty much for my entire career in Linux USB (eight…«
<dz0ny> mogoče je pa to krivo da se meni sd reader izklaplja
<CrazyLemon> si probal patch?
<dz0ny> nope ker dvomim da je to
<dz0ny> to mi naredi med prenosom
<CrazyLemon> http://www.bolha.com/fotografija-in-optika/digitalni-fotoaparati/zrcalno-refleksni-digitalni-fotoaparati/nikon/nikon-d300-ter-objektiv-nikor-18-200-1288566164.html?aclct=1376745358
<Seniorita> Nikon d300 ter objektiv Nikor 18-200 :: bolha.com
<Seniorita> »Prodam fotoaparat Nikon d300. Razlog prodaje je prezahtevnost, saj ga ne znam dobro uporabljati. Nimam škatle in papirjev samo navodila.. v kompletu je:«
<CrazyLemon> :))
<zdobersek> PERFORMANCE REGRESSION
<sasa84> *zeh*
<zdobersek> 10ms increase in timeout?
<zdobersek> kvajto, sej nismo zivali
<idioterna> zdobersek: up to.
<zdobersek> .yt QI up to nine
<breza> QI - Season 9 - Episode 11 - Infantile - XL(44 minut) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nbE8WHd-ea0 ♥734 ▶240,590
<zdobersek> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m_tk6Wxkaj8
<Seniorita> QI Polygamy - YouTube
<Seniorita> »"Should it be capped?" "Up to 9" Hahaha«
<sasa84> pppp LorD_DDooM
<sasa84> :D
<lurker69> http://ismycreditcardstolen.com/ lol
<Seniorita> Is Your Credit Card Stolen? Check for free!
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e1yeDW3dHdw
<Seniorita> JBC 4X Revelations - Michal Marosi crazy wallride - YouTube
<Seniorita> »During the craziest fourcross race ever at JBC 4X Revelations Michal Marosi did something unbelievable! Crashed hard on a pro section, got back on his bike a...«
<dz0ny_> https://joinup.ec.europa.eu/community/osor/news/valencia-region-government-completes-switch-libreoffice
<Seniorita> Valencia region government completes switch to LibreOffice | Joinup
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Pipelight: Use Silverlight In Your Linux Browser To Watch Netflix, Maxdome Videos And More  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/qRXYiNZBOe0/pipelight-use-silverlight-in-your-linux.html
<CrazyLemon> KOT DA TO NI DOVOLJ >>> RN VIP članstvo ti podarimo brezplačno !!!
<CrazyLemon> O M G!!
<CrazyLemon> brezplačno!
<Sky[x]> :D
<Sky[x]> CrazyLemon, si pa srecnez da si dobil brezplacnez :)
<CrazyLemon> Sky[x] počutim se kot velik srečnež!
<CrazyLemon> fajn bi bilo če bi se spomnu username pa gesla da se odjavim/zbrišem acc.. sam se ne :)
<Sky[x]> pozabljeno geslo ane :P
<zdobersek> za tvoje dobro, sej bos zdej VIP clan!
<CrazyLemon> zanimivo je predvsem to..da je lastpass shranu en mail
<CrazyLemon> na drug mail pa sm dobu VIP !
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> The British Telecom Company has picked you as a lucky person of a lump sum pay out of 1,000,000.00.
<CrazyLemon> maan..its my lucky day
<CrazyLemon> Sky[x] če bi le pozabljeno geslo dejansko poslalo geslo :)
<zdobersek> ... boljs bi blo, ce bi ti geslo resetiral.
<CrazyLemon> karkoli pač.. maila še ni :)
<zdobersek> ziher je na tretjem naslovu
<CrazyLemon> might be! :)
<zdobersek> very important multi-personality person
<dz0ny_> we know he is a PIMP
<CrazyLemon> its here!
<CrazyLemon> ob 15:45 poslano..ob 15:54 prejeto
<zdobersek> VIP indeed! drugace bi ga dobil jutri.
<Sky[x]> hehe
<Sky[x]> jst pa pianota nimam vec :)
<CrazyLemon> sej ga noben ne uporablja :)
<Sky[x]> res ga nism nikol ja
<Sky[x]> sam kar sem testirov :D
<dz0ny_> .imdb We’re The Millers
<breza> We're the Millers (2013) - 6.7(✋ 980) (RT N/A) http://imdb.com/title/tt1723121
<breza> A veteran pot dealer creates a fake family as part of his plan to move a huge shipment of weed into the U.S. from Mexico.
<dz0ny_> ^^^ CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ čakam :>
<dz0ny_> a webrip ni ok?
<CrazyLemon> je ok..sam ga ni videt na pašniku
<CrazyLemon> ah..pa je gor :)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, a ga že sposojajo? :P
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] tonymk: Re: ricoh rpcs-r driver za gel tiskalnik ricoh aficio sg 2100n  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40608/#p40608
<yan6> zgleda bom nabavil eno zadevo za ubuntu
<yan6> ce bo cena taprava
<yan6> kaj trolajo na tem slotechu to ni res
<yan6> najprej je kupec nizal ceno, ok sem spustil, pol je pa zelel se dotavo na dom, da bo "potem placal"
<yan6> haha
<yan6> mislim, da nimajo pametnejsega dela
<yan6> ja vmes je hotel se neke ekstra specifikacije iz boot-a
<yan6> ta bi 3 ure tam doma testiral zadevo, predno bi sploh placal
 * sasa84 pihne yan6 v uho
<sasa84> yan6, maš kšn monitor?
<yan6> hm
<yan6> mam
<yan6> dva mam
<yan6> en je samo za DEMO, k ma neko crto na posrek
<yan6> en je pa izpraven
<yan6> samsung syncmaster 917N , ce se prav spomnim iz glave
<yan6> to je se na tastar analogen adapter
<yan6> sasa84: CRTjev pa nimam vec
<yan6> ampak jih lahko dobis se kje zastnj, tiste
<sasa84> sm misnla, d maš kšne lcdje :P
<yan6> ta samsung je LCD
<yan6> 19"
<yan6> sam ne mi rect, da ti ga moram v Rakek pripeljat !!!
<yan6> Vsaj ne v nekem pametnem casovnem obdobju
<yan6> CE grem na primorsko ni panike, mal zavijem
<sasa84> pa dela?
<yan6> ja
<yan6> dela
<sasa84> za kolk ga daš?
<yan6> pojma nimam
<yan6> naceloma ga sploh ne prodajam, ker je se v funkciji
<yan6> kaj dosti ni vec vreden
<yan6> bom se malo pozanimal o ceni, pa ti sporocim
<yan6> grem zdaj, lepo bodite
<sasa84> oki
<sasa84> papa
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: ricoh rpcs-r driver za gel tiskalnik ricoh aficio sg 2100n  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40609/#p40609
<zdobersek> ni nam lahko ...
<CrazyLemon> ni nw
<CrazyLemon> be*
<CrazyLemon> NE GADDEMIT
<zdobersek> ??
<dz0ny_> ni me
<zdobersek> ????
<dz0ny_> zdobersek: skuhaj kavo, prid nazaj
<dz0ny_> you will get it
<dz0ny_> eventually
<zdobersek> prepozno.
<dz0ny_> ok a ima Bon Jovi kakšno posebno povezavo z Jennifer Aniston
<dz0ny_> i dont' get the millers goof
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: pogledal We're the Millers
<dz0ny_> ?
<zdobersek> .imdb We're the Millers
<breza> We're the Millers (2013) - 6.7(✋ 980) (RT N/A) http://imdb.com/title/tt1723121
<breza> A veteran pot dealer creates a fake family as part of his plan to move a huge shipment of weed into the U.S. from Mexico.
<zdobersek> lol @ dz0ny_
<zdobersek> :>
<dz0ny_> 7,2/10 from 10.325 users
<zdobersek> v cem je potem fora 6.7?
<zdobersek> huh
<zdobersek> Silver Linings Playbook ma 7.9, in sem ga pogledu
<zdobersek> oprosti, CrazyLemon
<dz0ny_> zdobersek: api ja cached za kak teden
<dz0ny_> ne na moj strani
<dz0ny_> ce se ti da lahko z cehrio napišeš da popraska z strani :)
<dz0ny_> cherio
<dz0ny_> == jquery
<dz0ny_> tole je tudi zanimivo https://github.com/google/gumbo-parser
<Seniorita> google/gumbo-parser · GitHub
<Seniorita> »Contribute to gumbo-parser development by creating an account on GitHub.«
<zdobersek> ma dej dej
<zdobersek> the internship ma oceno 6.5
<zdobersek> imdb je qrac
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ ne :)
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek sux 2 be you..so many good movies you wont see :/
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ bom pa zdaj star trek :)
<CrazyLemon> seveda prek VOD!
<CrazyLemon> :>
<zdobersek> kter VOD?
<zdobersek> sux to be me ... :/
<dz0ny_> ah  there is a blooper reel that lasts a little over two minutes and ends with the principal cast singing the Friends theme song to Jennifer Aniston.
<dz0ny_> never watched friends
<CrazyLemon> dear lord boy..what did you do in your childhood ?
<zdobersek> porn > friends
<zdobersek> any time
<dz0ny_> i didn't watch tv
<zdobersek> no porn there
<idioterna> * > friends
<zdobersek> friends > friends ?
<idioterna> too many levels of recursion error
<CrazyLemon> fb friends > instagram friends > twitter friends > irc friends > friends!!!
<CrazyLemon> gademit pozabu sm linkedin
<CrazyLemon> pa g+
<CrazyLemon> :(
<zdobersek> pa ubuntu-si
<CrazyLemon> no friends on ubuntu-si :/
<zdobersek> dasiravno se ne enacimo z irc frendi
<zdobersek> true
<dz0ny_> http://www.mediastinger.com/elysium-the-millers-are-box-office-winners/
<Seniorita> Elysium & The Millers Are Box Office Winners « MediaStinger | Movie and Video Game After Credits Database, News, Reviews, and Trailers!
<CrazyLemon> elysium je kul?
<dz0ny_> 2/5
<CrazyLemon> the millers? :)
<dz0ny_> 3.5/5
<CrazyLemon> good enough
<dz0ny_> <3 pomen d sem preskočil kakšen del filma
<CrazyLemon> <3 pomeni da ti je zelo všeč!
<CrazyLemon> :p
<dz0ny_> > 3 sem se pa tud kaj smejal
<dz0ny_> ja sam to se zapiše :heart:, men <3 nč ne pokaže
<zdobersek> (10:29:35 PM) dz0ny_: <3 pomen d sem preskočil kakšen del filma
<zdobersek> what the hell
<CrazyLemon> .imdb star trek into darkness
<breza> Star Trek Into Darkness (2013) - 8.1(✋ 130,979) (RT 87) http://imdb.com/title/tt1408101
<breza> After the crew of the Enterprise find an unstoppable force of terror from within their own organization, Captain Kirk leads a manhunt to a war-zone world to capture a one man weapon of mass destruction.
#ubuntu-si 2013-08-23
<dz0ny_> http://www.theatlantic.com/health/archive/2013/08/how-to-make-perfect-coffee/278944/
<Seniorita> How to Make Perfect Coffee - Michael Haft and Harrison Suarez - The Atlantic
<Seniorita> »The science of what makes coffee great «
<zdobersek> dan
<breza> Živjo, zdobersek
<dz0ny_> jutro
<breza> Dobro jutro tudi tebi, dz0ny_
<dz0ny_> hm kaj so SMS-g sporočila
<zdobersek> S-MSG?
<dz0ny_> Poslana SMS-G sporočila Redna tarifa in pa Poslana SMS-sporočila Redna tarifa
<dz0ny_> mobitel račun gledam pa kavo pijem :)
<zdobersek> hey hey coffee buddy
<dz0ny_> :) http://www.theatlantic.com/health/archive/2013/08/how-to-make-perfect-coffee/278944/
<Seniorita> How to Make Perfect Coffee - Michael Haft and Harrison Suarez - The Atlantic
<Seniorita> »The science of what makes coffee great «
<zdobersek> mhm, mam lih odprot
<zdobersek> odprto
<napsy> um
<napsy> eno qt related vprasanje mam
<dz0ny_> vsi na trnih sedaj ....
<napsy> qt5 s svojim qwebkit vkljucije webkit1 in webkit2 z istim api=jem?
<dz0ny_> hm no idea, bi bilo pa logično
<napsy> bi blo
<dz0ny_> čeprav ne vem ali so porihtal da je sedaj thread safe vse
<zdobersek> kudos ce jim ratuje
<dz0ny_> New Qt 5 / WebKit 2 WebView APIs
<Sky[x]> dobro jutro :)
<dz0ny_> odvisno kaj manipuliraš očitno :)
<napsy> Sky[x]: jutro
<napsy> hm
<dz0ny_> With Qt 5 and Webkit2 the APIs for QtWebKit and Web View are changing significantly. This is because with WebKit2, WebKit and the application run in different processes.
<zdobersek> API je lahko se vedno dost podoben, sam ga moras sforsirat skoz Applov reviewing
<dz0ny_> tldr sedaj se uporablja ipc, prej se je dostopalo direktno do funkcij/threada
<zdobersek> http://fuzzywobble.s3-website-us-east-1.amazonaws.com/
<Seniorita> gif dance party
<Seniorita> »Come join the party!«
<yang> a lahko kdo potrdi ce mu ebay login deluje ?
<CrazyLemon> http://www.siol.net/novice/tehnologija/telekomunikacije/2013/08/canonical_ne_bo_naredil_pametnega_telefona.aspx
<Seniorita> Supertelefona za 32 milijonov dolarjev ne bo - Planet Siol.net
<Seniorita> »Canonical, ki izdeluje priljubljeni brezplačni operacijski sistem Ubuntu, ni uspel zbrati želenih 32 milijonov dolarjev za proizvodnjo pametnega telefona.«
<CrazyLemon> yang nope
<yang> CrazyLemon: ne mores se logirat ?
<CrazyLemon> yang nope
<yang> aha ok
<yang> zgleda da so na "udaru"
<yang> ker tudi password reset ne pride
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Xubuntu 13.10 Saucy Salamander Not Switching To XMir By Default  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/t8-rQPaDfy4/xubuntu-1310-saucy-salamander-not.html
<zdobersek> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jVJxeU6inWA
<Seniorita> helicopter steals pool water to fight fire - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> like a boss
<zdobersek> liek un b4u5
<sasa84> ooo zdobersek ...moja miši <3
<sasa84> a bi kavico?
<zdobersek> oohohooo sasa84 !!
<zdobersek> seveda
 * sasa84 pristavi in nastavi... Å¡trudl
<zdobersek> sasa84: http://www.theatlantic.com/health/archive/2013/08/how-to-make-perfect-coffee/278944/
<Seniorita> How to Make Perfect Coffee - Michael Haft and Harrison Suarez - The Atlantic
<Seniorita> »The science of what makes coffee great «
<zdobersek> sasa84: pa ne pravim, da tvoja ni dobra ... tvoja je odlicna!
<sasa84> huh zdobersek ...tole je res "sajns"
<lynxlynxlynx> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=494243204003424&set=a.285724828188597.65426.285720784855668&type=1&theater
<Seniorita> Slike s časovnice | Facebook
<zdobersek> WTF @ komentarji
<zdobersek> <3 JAVA <3 is The BOSS
<zdobersek> women are attractive to .NET
<zdobersek> vB NET !!!!
<dz0ny_> wtf Pull Requests(121), to lahko kr zapres projekt pa gres na novo
<zdobersek> zakvaj
<dz0ny_> ker je tolk različnih stvari da je a kolo, b je podmornica, c je pa banana
<zdobersek> leapcast?
<dz0ny_> naah sickberad
<dz0ny_> un fork k sem ga do zdaj mel je nehal delat
<dz0ny_> pol imam pa 2.5k forkov se na izbiro
<zdobersek> sej mas tiste pristope, ko pogledas, kdo je zainteresiran za delo na projektu, pa mu dodelis pravice
<zdobersek> ti pa gres naprej na The Next Big Thing
<dz0ny_> mja sej zato je za sickberad ene 6 različnih aktivnih forkov
<dz0ny_> ta vikend bi rad mirroring dokončal
<dz0ny_> pol sem zaključil, dokler google ne izda v3 protokola
<dz0ny_> http://www.theguardian.com/women-in-leadership/2013/aug/23/wasted-four-years-of-life-gender-stereotype-careers
<Seniorita> I wasted four years of my life – don't make the same mistake | Women in Leadership | Guardian Professional
<Seniorita> »With career choices still heavily gender stereotyped, Belinda Parmar believes more girls should be choosing technology over the arts«
<dz0ny_> http://i.imgur.com/yi0g1HW.jpg ql
<zdobersek> context?
<dz0ny_> telekom main router
 * sasa84 skoči dz0ny_ v naročje "đonkoooooooooooo" :D
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ svoh uptime :/
<CrazyLemon> 328days
<CrazyLemon> https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc3/1233442_10151782011506950_1821916137_n.jpg
<CrazyLemon> hahaha
<zdobersek> ??
<zdobersek> kaj gledamo?
<zdobersek> pekarno klas?
<idioterna> big martina
<yan6> CrazyLemon: se ti zdaj uspe logirati na ebay ze ?
<yan6> http://www.pcpro.co.uk/news/383776/ebay-uk-disappears
<Seniorita> eBay UK disappears | News | PC Pro
<Seniorita> »eBay blames outage on "scheduled maintenance"«
<yan6> No vsaj shekal me se niso :)
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] 18 New Wallpapers Chosen for Ubuntu 13.10  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/TWILA6hOVbQ/ubuntu-13-10-winning-wallpapers-revealed
<zdobersek> koga moramo shekat?
<dz0ny_> .apt openvpn
<breza> openvpn, ebox-openvpn, gadmin-openvpn-client, gadmin-openvpn-client-dbg, gadmin-openvpn-server, gadmin-openvpn-server-dbg, network-manager-openvpn, network-manager-openvpn-gnome, network-manager-openvpn-kde, openvpn-auth-ldap, openvpn-auth-radius, openvpn-auth-radius-dbg, openvpn-blacklist, zentyal-openvpn
<zdobersek> Ballmer bo imel pocasi zadost.
<zdobersek> IMO ga je Launchpad bug #1 spodkopal.
<yan6> lol
<yan6> zakva pa tok openvpnjev v ubuntuju
<yan6> uf, saj jih je v debianu pravtako toliko
<yan6> sem vedno mislil, da je samo "openvpn" paket
<idioterna> sej je
<idioterna> vse ostalo je Å¡odr.
<yan6> ko sem ze ravno pri openvpnju, ce kdo potrebuje resitev za doma, kaksne javne naslove preko openvpja, naj mi sporoci
<idioterna> haha
<idioterna> vpn mas zato da drugi ne morjo gledat
<idioterna> to outsourcat je pa res zlo
<idioterna> futile
<yan6> ne, drugacna zadeva je :)
<yan6> lahk tuneliras tud javni del
<yan6> naslovnega prostora
<yan6> sem videl, da si mel predavanje na to temo pred leti v pipi
<yan6> si morm 1x video pogledat, ce ga bom se nasel
<dz0ny_> Microsoft CEO Ballmer to retire in 12 months
<zdobersek> no shit.
<CrazyLemon> http://thenextweb.com/insider/2013/08/19/dropbox-gives-users-1gb-of-extra-space-just-for-linking-their-account-with-mailbox/
<Seniorita> Dropbox Giving Users 1GB of Extra Space Just By Linking To Mailbox
<Seniorita> »Cloud storage service Dropbox has revealed a nice little easter egg that is gives users 1GB of additional space for free. All that's required to take advantage of this offer is to link ...«
<yan6> feed the nsa
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> no..naj zdaj Å¡e omeni chemtrailee pa bo popoln dan :>
<CrazyLemon> +en
<idioterna> zomg chemtrails
<idioterna> dobr jih haarpajo
<idioterna> hitr s kisom polit parkirisce
<idioterna> man the orgonite guns!
<idioterna> nc, grem domol
<idioterna> srecno
<yan6> lepo bajkej
<dz0ny_> za idioterna http://lifehacker.com/5974087/i-raised-my-kids-on-the-command-lineand-they-love-it
<dz0ny_> mislim da to on že počne :)
<idioterna> ja jsm jima dau rpije
<idioterna> pa raspbian
<yan6> OLPC
<idioterna> olpcje mata ampak so jima brezvezni
<dz0ny_> jaz tud nisem dolgo zdržal da je bila stvar v škatli
<dz0ny_> drug del igre je blo stvar razstavit
<yan6> idioterna: ti malo pretiravas, kolk mas sploh stare otroke?
<yan6> do 5. leta ne bodo kaj dosti razumeli glede racunalnikov
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa naj bi razumeli glede računalnikov?
<yan6> kako uporabljati programe
<CrazyLemon> to je preprosto
<yan6> OLPC ima enega bolj primernih softwerov za otroke
<CrazyLemon> to moja nečakinja pa nečak vesta
<CrazyLemon> pa tudi od sestrične tamala ve zalaufat na tabličnemu razne igrice
<yan6> no saj moja sestricna tudi zna na mobilca
<yan6> pa ima 5 let
<yan6> na racunalnik pa se ne
<yan6> ji ni zanimivo
<CrazyLemon> no moja nečakinja je pri petih vedla tudi na ubuntuju odpret igrico :)
<yan6> sej zapomnijo si vse zivo otroci
<yan6> ampak teh logicnih povezav, da bi vedeli kako in zakaj kaj deluje pa se nimajo
<CrazyLemon> normalno.. zato ne razumem te tvoje izjave glede razumevanja računalnikov :)
<yan6> dobro jaz sem imel 6/7 let pa sem znal igrice preko ZX-a loadati
<yan6> ampak pri petih pa ne vem ce bi znal
<yan6> prakticno se obdobja po 6. letu velik spomnim,  pred 5. kako sem se naucil vozit kolo itd. pa nic
<yan6> spomnem se dolocenih bedarij ko smo jih zganjali v osnovni soli
<yan6> mislim, da sem okol 6. leta znal igrico samo pognat , sele kasneje sem jo znal presneti in tako naprej
<yan6> pr 10ih sem se v tehniko ze bolj razumel kot starsa
<yan6> pr 14. sem znal vozit avto
<yan6> vem da so na zacetku osnovne sole izvajali tecaj programiranja in prakticno cez celo solo
<yan6> vsako leto je prisel tist "tip" fehtat, ce bi se kdo vpisal na tecaj
<yan6> ampak iz nasega razreda se ni nihce
<yan6> takrat je imelo nevem 1% populacije racunalnike tipa ZX spectrum, Commodore
<yan6> danes pa ima ogromno populacije PCje
<yan6> PCje, tablice, telefone, ni da ni za te otroke
<yan6> ceprav to nic ne pove, eni se razumejo samo v facebook, youtube in email
<yan6> drugo jih ne zanima
<yan6> email je itak za posiljanje mpgjev, kajne
<yan6> ko bodo tej otroci ki majo danes 10 let stari 15 let bodo vsi rekli, uh ubuntu, to je pa nekaj ful starega :)
<yan6> in se bodo ucili ze cisto nekaj novega
<yan6> vecina se nas je linuxa ucila na slackwareu, pa je to danes taka distribucija, da jo redkokdo se uporablja
<yan6> vedno pride - "boljsa" distribucija
<yan6> ubuntu je relativno nov Linux cca. 10 let star
<yan6> tezko recem, katera distribucija je sploh med najbolj popularnimi
<yan6> vendar se ubuntu kar visoko vmesca
<yan6> ceprav je (zal) 99% distribucij skrenilo s poti, ki jo je na zacetku zastavil Stallman
<yan6> zna biti, da je bil Mr. Shuttleworth v zacetku eden vodilnih razvijalcev pri debianu in se je kasneje odlocil, da se bo zaradi nesoglasij odcepil in je naredil tale ubuntu
<yan6> posvojil je tudi packaging sistem od debiana
<lynxlynxlynx> dolg monolog
<lynxlynxlynx> nenavadno za irc
<yan6> lynxlynxlynx: eh jst sem na ircu dozivel vse zivo ze
<yan6> ni da ni
<yan6> ti sploh ne ves kaksni kanali vse obstajajo hehe
<yan6> mogoce bi moral zacet bicikelj vozit, potem bi lahko govoril o tem 80% casa
<lynxlynxlynx> hehe
<yan6> ;)
<yan6> sploh kaksni anonimni kanali
<yan6> tam kjer ne ves s kom govoris
<yan6> kaj vse folk pise
<yan6> te srat prime
<yan6> ko beres
<yan6> klele je se vse v mejah normale
<lynxlynxlynx> naj kr ostane tako
<yan6> je pa vecino casa tule offtopic, to pa drzi
<yan6> #ubunti-si-offtopic bi se moral biti :)
<yan6> ker se mi zdi da res ne pasejo "druge" zadeve tukaj toliko
<yan6> ampk ok, jaz nisem moderator
<yan6> a je se kaksen drug slovenski gnu/linux kanal ?
<lynxlynxlynx> pol bi bila tle tišina
<yan6> ma ne bi blo tisine, ampak kaksne 80% manj spama bi blo
<lynxlynxlynx> #lugos tudi obstaja, ampak je ontopic tiho
<yan6>  #lugos je uradni na ircnetu
<lynxlynxlynx> pffft
<yan6> kaj ?
<yan6> tako mislim, da je ze od prej
<yan6> ceprav na ircnet, se je malo tezje povezati zadnje case
<lynxlynxlynx> to pa ja
<yan6> jst grem gor preko open.ircnet.net, vcasih me tudi ne spusti, kukr je dan :)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] tonymk: Re: ricoh rpcs-r driver za gel tiskalnik ricoh aficio sg 2100n  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40610/#p40610
<dz0ny> .sc Alt-J (∆) - Taro
<dz0ny> aja :)
<dz0ny> .sc Alt-J (∆) - Taro
<breza> ALT-J - TARO (ZorroMen Edit)(5 minut) http://soundcloud.com/zorromen/alt-j-taro-zorromen-edit ♥81 ▶2,340
<SimonaKnavs> is an slovenian speaker on? tnx
<yan6> SimonaKnavs: hi
<yan6> eh
<dz0ny> hm lol
<zdobersek> THREE POINT ONE FOUR ONE FIVE
<zdobersek> Such speakers are only available in the Merkur shops.
<dz0ny> hm tnx
<dz0ny> thx
<yan6> mogoce je bla pa sestra od melanije knavs
<zdobersek> fingers crossed!
<CrazyLemon> prekleti prasci.. zakaj ne odgovorite simoni pravočasno (< 280s) ???
<jero_> Simono smo zamudli!
<jero_> zakaj!
<zdobersek> jst bi reku 'Simona, hitr, ni dost cajta, znas uporabljat konzolo?'
<CrazyLemon> js bi reku "simona why 'an' why 'an' for christ sake"
<jero_> je kdo za l4d seanso?
<zdobersek> a je mogoce dz0ny?
<zdobersek> al cmo pocakat Simono?
<jero_> a je mogoče Crazylemon?
 * CrazyLemon -a čaka sedaj carbo loading
<zdobersek> fatty
<dz0ny> em valve network is down
<zdobersek> jebar ga.
<zdobersek> jebat*
<zdobersek> lah pa gremo l4d2 IRL
<dz0ny> organiziraš?
<dz0ny> http://www.virgin.com/richard-branson/virgin-atlantic-launches-worlds-first-ever-glass-bottomed-plane
<Seniorita> Virgin launches glass-bottomed plane - Richard's Blog - Virgin.com
<Seniorita> »Virgin has created another world-first with the introduction of the technology required to produce the world’s first glass-bottomed plane«
<zdobersek> najprej rabim en dober virus
<dz0ny> a se že kaj ve kdaj bo opera mail za linux?
<zdobersek> NEVVAAAHH!
<dz0ny> ah to pa ne :)
<dz0ny> so obljubili
<zdobersek> mhm
<zdobersek> se povej kaksno, o obljubah
<CrazyLemon> opera mail.. sam Å¡e to nam manjka
<CrazyLemon> kot da ni dovolj že evolution
<CrazyLemon> pa thunderbird
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: ricoh rpcs-r driver za gel tiskalnik ricoh aficio sg 2100n  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40611/#p40611
<lynxlynxlynx> CrazyLemon: se je že dolgo zunaj, zdaj so samo odlepili od brskalnika
<CrazyLemon> lynxlynxlynx vem ja da je v operi vse živo :)
<dz0ny> evolution se je enkrat odlocil da bi mel 5gb cache file velik
<CrazyLemon> bloated shit :>
<lynxlynxlynx> -nomail pa je
<dz0ny> tko da apt-get purge
<CrazyLemon> upam da bo gugl naredu nek mail client
<CrazyLemon> vsaj bo up to date
<CrazyLemon> *cough* thunderbird*cough*
<lynxlynxlynx> thunderbird, ki se zjoče ob več kot 4g mailov
<lynxlynxlynx> ne zna sam naredit več map
<CrazyLemon> sej ga ne zagovarjam.. its shit :)
<CrazyLemon> zato pa kot pravim - upam da bo gugl naredu nek mail client..ki bo proper :)
<lynxlynxlynx> glede na to kaj delajo gmail webmailu ... raje ne
<dz0ny> not in a tera years
<CrazyLemon> jah pol nam ostane shit
<CrazyLemon> and shit stinks :)
<lynxlynxlynx> kmail je kr v redu
<dz0ny> ne zdej mas nek nov email protokol
<dz0ny> realtime pa p2p
<CrazyLemon> p2p email? lol?
<dz0ny> mah ena edu zadeva
<CrazyLemon> link us :)
<dz0ny> !g alon burg
<Seniorita> Alon Burg | LinkedIn http://www.linkedin.com/pub/alon-burg/3/723/557
<dz0ny> cz bom nasel v history, na hn je bil link
<dz0ny> tud
<CrazyLemon> !g email protocol p2p
<Seniorita> Peer-to-peer - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Peer-to-peer
<CrazyLemon> !g p2p email protocol
<Seniorita> (P2P)/Networks and Protocols - Wikibooks http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/The_World_of_Peer-to-Peer_(P2P)/Networks_and_Protocols
<CrazyLemon> http://bitmail.sourceforge.net/
<CrazyLemon> ?
<Seniorita> BitMail - Secure P2P Email Client.
<dz0ny> nop to je client tist je bil protokol
<CrazyLemon> Secure P2P Email from Friend to Friend without relying on a central server
<CrazyLemon> feature! :)
<dz0ny> edin problem se mi je zdel ta da vsak node hrani sporocilo
<CrazyLemon> NSA approves that :)
#ubuntu-si 2013-08-24
<yan6> http://img16.imageshack.us/img16/5436/3ejq.jpg
<dz0ny> bondish http://www.ebay.com/itm/Prototype-Hardware-from-Lockheed-Martin-Surveillance-Project-/221272094476?
<Seniorita> Prototype Hardware From Lockheed Martin Surveillance Project | eBay
<Seniorita> »Prototype Hardware from Lockheed Martin Surveillance Project in Computers/Tablets & Networking, Other | eBay«
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] tonymk: Re: ricoh rpcs-r driver za gel tiskalnik ricoh aficio sg 2100n  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40612/#p40612
<yan6> idioterna: http://rt.com/op-edge/chernobyl-fukushima-crisis-catastrophe-715/
<Seniorita> Worse than Chernobyl: The inner threat of Fukushima crisis — RT Op-Edge
<Seniorita> »I recently pointed out, this operation has to go on forever - a long sickness, but at least not a sudden death. However, this week begins a new development in the potential sudden death department.«
<idioterna> krneki spet eno nabijanje brez vsake osnove
<idioterna> http://jmkorhonen.files.wordpress.com/2013/08/fukushima_tritium_leak_in_context.png
<idioterna> selling news is a rotten business
<yan6> Professor Christopher Busby is a British nuclear scientist known for his theories about the negative health effects of very low-dose ionising radiation.
<yan6> mislim, da se malo bolj spozna kot ti
<idioterna> mislim, da se popolnoma nic ne spozna
<idioterna> seveda je najbolj verjetno da so mu samo RT dobro placali
<idioterna> ker se tak bullshit dobro prodaja
<yan6> ali pa da zgodbice ki prihajajo od japonske vlade katerim ti verjames, da so verodostojne, so zato da ne bi preplasile se vec ljudi
<idioterna> wat.
<yan6> sem prebral clanek in pise, da naj bi evakuirali postopno cel severni del otoka
<idioterna> al pa ti k verjames mugabeju
<idioterna> nc ne bodo severnega dela otoka evakuiral halo no
<idioterna> a si zdrou
<yan6> odvisno kaksna bo stopnja radioaktivnosti cez cas
<yan6> to so miljonska mesta ljudje niti nimajo kam iti
<idioterna> jao no
<idioterna> a ti sploh ves kaj govoris?
<yan6> kako bos evakuiral 30 miljonski tokio
<idioterna> kaksn tokio? :)
<yan6> preberi si clanek notri pise
<idioterna> ja, bullshit pise not
<idioterna> in nic drugega.
<idioterna> en idiot k nima pojma o nicemer neki nabija
<yan6> vazno da se ti na vse zadeve spoznas
<idioterna> ja vazn da ti misls da se mora kdorkoli spoznat na vse
<idioterna> pa da ves da je ze na milijone mrtvih, ampak jih vlada skriva
<idioterna> pa ves da japonci cepajo ko muhe, ampak vlada ne pusti porocat o tem
<idioterna> pa ves da je vlada zaplenila vseh 10 kamer vsakmu japonco
<idioterna> japoncu
<idioterna> in jim izklopla internet
<idioterna> da ne morjo uploadat na youtube.
<idioterna> pa vazn da ves da RT poroca samo resnico
<yan6> poznam tipa,ki je bil 5x na japonskem
<idioterna> pa vazn da ves da ce je nekdo dostudiral fiziko je pa pol prakticno nesposoben bullshitat
<yan6> pa malo bolj spremlja to kot ti
<idioterna> mhm
<idioterna> je sam pomagal gomile trupel prenasat ane?
<idioterna> ponoci, na skrivaj
<yan6> uradno jih je 32 mrtvih na wikipediji
<yan6> to je smesno
<idioterna> kje?
<idioterna> 32 mrtvih od cesa?
<yan6> od te nesrece
<idioterna> v fukusimi?
<yan6> ja
<idioterna> _NIHCE_ ni umrl od te nesrece.
<idioterna> niti eden.
<idioterna> umrl so od potresa pa od cunamija
<yan6> Injuries	37 with physical injuries,[3][not in citation given] 2 workers taken to hospital with radiation burns[4]
<idioterna> od te nesrece pa trenutno ni se nihce.
<idioterna> omg no
<idioterna> a ti znas brat?
<yan6> saj v cernobilu jih je tut uradno sam ene 100 umrl
<idioterna> napisu si 32 mrtvih
<idioterna> in pejstu 37 poskodb in 2 rd
<idioterna> 2 z radiacijskimi opeklinami
<idioterna> dej ne seri
<yan6> neuradno pa tretjina ukraine zbolela za rakom
<idioterna> prfuknen si.
<yan6> samo, da se ne vodi statistika smrti umiranja za rakom
<idioterna> od nesrece naprej vsaj 4 mednarodne organizacije zelo natancno spremljajo vsa rakava obolenja v ukrajini in belorusiji
<idioterna> ti si bolan u glavo clovek
<idioterna> kako se ne vod statistika?
<idioterna> popolnoma se vodi statistika, v treh locenih registrih
<yan6> neodvisni viri porocajo o veliki umrljivosti
<idioterna> ne, ne porocajo.
<idioterna> neodvisni viri porocajo o prakticno nic efekta
<yan6> ti knjigico prnesem ?
<idioterna> ni treba, mam ze doma pravljice za otroke
<idioterna> smrtnost zaradi rakavih obolenj se je bolj dvignla zaradi vecje uporabe prehranskih dodatkov po razpadu sovjetske zveze kot se je zaradi cernobilske nesrece
<yan6> tko je ko se fiziki igrate z zadevami katerih ne obvladate
<idioterna> pa je tisoc ton goriva eksplodiralo v zrak
<idioterna> lej, pojma nimas
<idioterna> vsako tele te lahko nategne, ker sploh ne preveris nicesar
<idioterna> prakticno edini, ki so imeli resne tezave zaradi cernobilske nesrece, so bili otroci iz blizine elektrarne
<idioterna> to je edina skupina, kjer je bil zabelezen znatno povisan rak scitnice
<idioterna> _noben drug_
<yan6> hrana iz tistega podrocja
<yan6> se je se dolgo po tem uzivala
<idioterna> te podatke potrjujejo tri razlicne statistike, od katerih je ena od ruske drzave
<idioterna> drugi dve pa od MSF in IAEA
<idioterna> ce se moram odlocit a bom verjel nekomu ki dobro sluzi z ustvarjanjem bedaste panike
<idioterna> ali pa nekom, ki vedno objavi popolnoma vse podatke
<idioterna> ki jih lahko sam preverim
<yan6> ja ti kar verjemi vlada, te so sigurno verodostojne
<yan6> vladam
<idioterna> se bom odlocil za drugo moznost.
<idioterna> ti pa verjemi goljufom
<idioterna> zihr so bolj posteni.
<idioterna> ubistvu najbols da kr zupnika vprasas
<idioterna> on bo zihr po pravici povedu
<idioterna> k pac
<idioterna> mu bog ne dovol da bi se zlagal
<yan6> na samo definicijo radioaktivnosti se sigurno bolj spoznas od mene, se pa ne spoznas bolje od nuklearnih fizikov
<idioterna> razn ce mora rect da kondomi ne preprecujejo okuzbe s hiv
<idioterna> ja, in?
<idioterna> kaj naj bi to pomenilo?
<idioterna> da ta tip ziher govori resnico?
<idioterna> ne, nikakor ne
<idioterna> bullshita na veliko
<yan6> to pomeni, da tist tip verjetno ve kaj pise
<idioterna> verjetno?
<yan6> sej ni bil kr en XY
<idioterna> ne, zelo ocitno zelo dobro ve, kaj pise
<idioterna> in se tudi zaveda, da je vse bullshit
<idioterna> ampak ce si za bullshit dobro placn
<idioterna> placan
<idioterna> ga pac nakladas
<idioterna> kaj pa cs
<yan6> skoda nisem zadnjic kolega fizika povprasal kaj vec o tem
<idioterna> ja, skoda
<idioterna> ker bi ti povedal tocno isto kot jaz
<idioterna> _nihce_ ni umrl
<idioterna> in najbrz tudi ne bo
<idioterna> povisana umrljivost zaradi rakavih obolenj bo statisticno zanemarljiva
<idioterna> to dejansko ze vemo, ker smo videli v cernobilu
<idioterna> a si pogledu slikco?
<idioterna> http://jmkorhonen.files.wordpress.com/2013/08/fukushima_tritium_leak_in_context.png
<idioterna> to je ta panika.
<dz0ny> sem iskal pravi kanal za pastat to http://rt.com/news/fukushima-international-iaea-leak-866/
<Seniorita> Fukushima operator pleads for international help as radiation crisis deepens — RT News
<Seniorita> »TEPCO, operator of the crippled Fukushima nuclear plant, admits it needs overseas help to contain the radioactive fallout, after 18 months of trying to control it internally. It comes after the latest leak at the facility was deemed a “serious incident.”«
<yan6> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Christopher_Busby
<Seniorita> Christopher Busby - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<yan6> http://www.chrisbusbyexposed.org/
<Seniorita> chris busby exposed
<Seniorita> »Chris busby exposed«
<yan6> lahko si pogledas njegov CV
<idioterna> kaj mi bo to povedalo?
<yan6> A major problem has been the misinformation and bias which has been inserted into Busby’s Wikipedia entry.
<idioterna> mislm gaspar gaspar misic je bil nek ladijski funkcionar in ti torej mislis, da je idealen moz za sefa luke koper.
<yan6> heh
<idioterna> sam mu illuminati polena mecejo pod noge
<idioterna> al prostozidarji al kdorkoli
<idioterna> the world is simple and people are dumb
<idioterna> nauc se zivet s tem
<idioterna> ce ti en rece da solata povzroca raka, tut ce je doktor solatologije
<idioterna> ga lahko mirno ignoriras.
<dz0ny> opa saucy/main linux-image-3.11
<idioterna> yan6: http://www.bbc.co.uk/blogs/adamcurtis/posts/BUGGER
<Seniorita> BBC - Blogs - Adam Curtis - BUGGER
<idioterna> preber to.
<Seniorita> »BUGGER The recent revelations by the whistleblower Edward Snowden were fascinating. But they - and all the reactions to them - had one enormous assumption at their heart.  That the spies know what they are doing. But when you look at the history of MI5 the astonishing thing is they never seem to know what...«
<zdobersek> GODDAMN GERBILS
<zdobersek> useless.
<yan6> idioterna: a si vidu kdaj snowdena ?
<zdobersek> ...
<yan6> ce bi ga videl, bi lahko potrdil da obstaja in da ni nek holivudski igralc
<yan6> dokler pa vidis 2 njegovi sliki in en video pa, ...
<yan6> zdaj je itak poniknil
<yan6> ne bo ne duha ne sluha vec o njem
<idioterna> yan6: ne razumem kaj hoces s tem povedat
<yan6> lahko da je bil vse samo bullshit
<idioterna> kako se realnost spremeni ce jaz vidim snowdena?
<yan6> kar so lansirali
<idioterna> ja, lahko je, ampak ni
<idioterna> sej snowden ni edini k je kej povedu
<idioterna> sam en od bolj bukovih je
<yan6> je pa sam snowden rekel, da amerika ze vec let zavaja javnost glede vsega
<yan6> namerno
<idioterna> ja, big surprise there
<idioterna> btw, "glede vsega" je nepravilna trditev
<idioterna> zda cist popolnoma tocne podatke sporocajo javnosti v realtime
<idioterna> glede nekaterih reci.
<idioterna> NOAA pa USGS recimo
<idioterna> nc ne bullshitata
<yan6> jst mislim, da so snowdena potegnil ven, da imajo zdej povod za konflikt in vmesavanje v sirijske zadeve , ces....zdej obama noce na g20 se sestat s putinom, zarad enga "spijuncka"....pravljica
<idioterna> js mislm, da ti mal prevec misls
<yan6> so ze hotl konflikt
<yan6> in so ga dobil
<idioterna> ne rabs snowdena za konflikt nardit
<yan6> seveda ga rabis, za javnost, ces zdej bodo vsi mislil, zarad snowdena so se skregal
<yan6> tako izpade
<yan6> dobro, bi blo fino ce bi dal clovek se kak intervju, samo ga ne bo dal
<yan6> njegova zgodba se je koncala
<idioterna> aha ker bi se zihr izpovedal
<idioterna> "js ubistvu nism mi smo to sam zato da bi rusija nekineki"
<idioterna> fat chance
<yan6> povedal je vse tistim kateri so imeli interes, to zvedet, sicer je pa tudi dosti drugih
<idioterna> ja ampak ti res nimas nobenga obcutka za to kaj je res pa kaj je bullshit
<yan6> saj ni prvi spijun med zda in usa
<yan6> med zda in rusijo
<yan6> gre se za to da so amerikanci agresivci in predvsem zato da je vojna dobickonosna
<idioterna> a dej no
<idioterna> amerikanci niso nc agresivci
<idioterna> pac velik vojaske industrije majo
<idioterna> pa kvalitetno indoktrinacijo
<idioterna> pa mal premal hipijov zadne case
<yan6> ja poglej kdo je "skhal" vecino vojn zadnjih 50 let
<idioterna> ja, res
<idioterna> gledam, pa nc ne vidm
<yan6> no se bolj poglej
<idioterna> kaj nej bi pa po tvoje vidu
<idioterna> da je amerika evil?
<idioterna> ne seri
<idioterna> vec mrtvih kokr od ameriskih vojn je blo od malarije
<idioterna> in funny
<yan6> jah
<idioterna> lih ameriski bogatasi financirajo razvoj cepiv za malarijo
<yan6> to je kot da bi rekel, da jih je vec za gripo umrlo kot v drugi svetovni
<idioterna> ja, and it's true
<yan6> ja
<idioterna> amerika ni nc evil
<yan6> ampak vseeno ne mors tega primerjat
<idioterna> mas tam par idiotov
<idioterna> k dobr sluzijo z vojno
<idioterna> pa majo dnar za medije futrat
<idioterna> vecina americanov je pa cist normalnih ljudi
<idioterna> k jih boli kita kaj se dogaja po svetu
<idioterna> isto k pr nas.
<yan6> americani normalni...bi se dalo debatirat
<idioterna> ne, ne bi se dalo
<yan6> jst sicer nimam american experience, nisem bil tam....sem pa marskej slisal od ljudi ki so bli tam pa preko interneta in tvja
<idioterna> tebe itak sploh noben ne rab vprasat kaj se teb zdi normalno, ker je tvoj pogled nepomemben.
<idioterna> ja, seveda
<idioterna> sej tut ves da so kitajci taki pa taki
<idioterna> pa da japoncov ni vec sploh
<idioterna> k so vsi umrl od jedrske nesrece
<yan6> hocem sam rect, da mnenja o americanih so razlicna, enim so vsec, drugim ne
<idioterna> ja, ampak to je nepomembno
<yan6> lahko da so tebi ok, ker poznas ameriske tajkune
<idioterna> haha
<idioterna> meni niso ok
<idioterna> ampak jaz ne mislim, da je to problem
<idioterna> jaz ne mislim, da bi vsi morali bit taki, kot si jaz zelim
<idioterna> normalni so pa zagotovo
<idioterna> od evropejcev zgolj marginalno razlicni
<idioterna> moji sodelavci iz zda niso nobeni tajkuni
<idioterna> ampak cist obicajni ljudje
<yan6> jst bom tkole rekel...tiste americane ki sem srecal, so povecioma neizmerno prijazni in sprosceni, nekako drugacni kot vecina evropejcev, ampak ze skoraj malo narejeni bi rekel
<idioterna> nah
<idioterna> vecina evropejcev je enakih
<idioterna> samo prevec casa prezivis juzno od minhna
<yan6> hehe
<yan6> nene, americani so specificni
<yan6> drugacni so kot svabi
<idioterna> kokr keri
<idioterna> severni nemci so isti
<idioterna> nizozemci tut
<idioterna> anglezi sicer eni so eni ne
<idioterna> skoti so itak hribovci
<idioterna> finci tut
<yan6> narodi v evropi se zelo karakterno razlikujejo
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> sej v ameriki tut
<yan6> American se ima za americana....the big nation
<idioterna> haha
<idioterna> mhm
<yan6> v bistvu so pa vsi mesani tam
<idioterna> ne vem od kje ti ta ideja
<yan6> ja vecinioma so patrioti
<idioterna> ampak ameriski nemc je velik bl podobn nemcu kokr povprecnmu americanu
<idioterna> you don't even know the meaning of the word
<idioterna> to da mahas z amerisko zastavco pa se strinjas z idioti na televiziji ni noben patriotizem
<idioterna> ce bi bli patrioti bi ze zazgal belo hiso
<idioterna> pa nagnal kongres pa senat u hribe
<yan6> heh
<yan6> leta nazaj
<yan6> sem zelel it v NY
<yan6> pred 9/11
<yan6> nisem spremljal politike ne nic takrat
<yan6> s prihodom FBja googla
<yan6> in dolocenih zadev
<yan6> pa je kar riskantno it
<yan6> k nikol ne ves, kaj vse vedo o tebi
<yan6> in ce lahko kaj uporabjo proti tebi, kaksen bedast mail na katerega si odgovoril pa se sploh spomnes vec ne
<yan6> te se kej za brezveze obtozjo
<yan6> vem da je zdaj ze praksa da ti gledajo na racunalnik oz, da kar image nardijo
<yan6> je rekel en ko je letel tja
<yan6> da so nekaj gledali po rac.
<Sky[x]> wyf ?
<Sky[x]> wtf
<yan6> pa da se najlazje izognes pregledu ce das disk med osebno prtljago
<Sky[x]> nardis kriptiran disk pa nej nardijo image :)
<yan6> jah
<yan6> ti ne pomaga
<yan6> moras povedat geslo
<zdobersek> Sky[x]: ti mas tko Maca, teb sploh ni treba letet v ZDA
<yan6> drugace te ne spustijo v drzavo
<yan6> anti-terrorism act
<Sky[x]> zdobersek, lol
<yan6> haha zdobersek
<yan6> ja
<Sky[x]> yan6, nardis en kritiran os pa enga nekriptiranga :)
<yan6> Sky[x]: no ja...
<yan6> pac saj so verjetno metode da se izodnes
<yan6> ampak moras bit ze dost racunalnisko podkovan
<yan6> mislim bedno je
<yan6> k ce mas gmail, majo celoten vpogled v korespondenco
<yan6> pa hotmail msn mail etc.
<Sky[x]> jp
<yan6> mislim da je bil debconf organiziran v new yorku par let nazaj
<yan6> in par glavnih razvijalcev sploh ni hotelo iti v zda
<yan6> iz evrope
<Sky[x]> hehe
<yan6> zadjic so rekli "pridte vsi na libreplanet v boston"
<yan6> sem odgovoril da bi blo fajn ce bi bil tut v evropi :)
<yan6> sej mogoce bo scasoma
<yan6> americanov v evropi najverjetneje ne bodo zaprli, obratno pa se zna zgodit
<yan6> jst ko sem za assangea prvic slisal je blo "Asaange laptop seized by us officials" pol sem pa mislu, pa kva je to za en tip, da ga nadlegujejo...hehe
<idioterna> yan6: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q49NOyJ8fNA
<Seniorita> The Newsroom "America is not the greatest country in the world anymore" 2012 TV series - YouTube
<Seniorita> »"...It's NOT the greatest country in the world, Professor. That's my answer. Fine. Sharon, the NEA is a loser. Yeah, it accounts for a penny out of our paych...«
<yan6> ma pa zda tudi ugodnosti, ce tam zivis. Boljsi standard, perspektivna podjetja itd.
<idioterna> haha
<idioterna> no.
<idioterna> yan6: ni boljsi standard
<idioterna> perspektivna podjetja mas tut tle
<idioterna> no ja
<yan6> eh vase podjetje je bolj izjema
<idioterna> ne, ni.
<idioterna> also mislm da vem kaj misls s standardom
<idioterna> velik jih ma bazene pa velike avtomobile
<idioterna> to majo tut tle.
<idioterna> cesar mi nimamo, tam pa majo, je velik vecje razlike med revnimi in bogatimi
<yan6> tam ce nisi glih butelj, karkoli delas bos v redu placan
<idioterna> tuki tut
<yan6> lahko delas kot vodovodar ali pa smetar in dobro zasluzis
<yan6> tukaj majo smetarji minimalca
<yan6> tudi v nemciji dobro zasluzijo, ker so placani za izredne razmere, vrocina mraz
<yan6> tam edin ce se ti ne da delat, da zivis od podpore tisto je bolj svoh pol
<idioterna> ne, nimajo ga
<idioterna> wtf
<yan6> da si tak american da sam igrice igras
<idioterna> od kje teb da majo smetarji minimalca pr ns
<yan6> idioterna: ja saj je blo na tedniku
<idioterna> ja, da _eni_ smetarji dobijo minimalca.
<yan6> se manj kot minmalca so dobivali ker so bli preko adecco
<idioterna> mhm
<yan6> adecco je vzel 10% od minimalca
<idioterna> in ti kr verjames temu kar na tv slisis?
<idioterna> svasta.
<yan6> al pac une procente kukr je doloceno s pogodbo
<yan6> ja nobenga smetarja ne poznam osebno a ti kaksnega ?
<idioterna> ja, dva
<idioterna> no, en ni vec
<yan6> in mata dobro placo ?
<idioterna> ne
<idioterna> seveda ne
<idioterna> nimata nista pa nikol mela slabe place
<yan6> no, v nemciji zasluzijo ves kot z delom v slabi pisarni, to je blo tut po TVju
<yan6> vec
<idioterna> jao
<yan6> zaradi dodatkov
<idioterna> teb res nc ni jasn
<idioterna> placa je stvar ponudbe in povprasevanja
<yan6> ne place so fiksno dolocene tam
<idioterna> dodatke dobijo tut pr ns
<idioterna> ne, niso
<yan6> ampak se glede na tip dela razlikujejo
<idioterna> ne pride hitler pa rece "smetarji bojo mel 3 jurje"
<idioterna> ampak se pogajajo, enako kot pri ns.
<yan6> to mogoce v vasem sektorju
<idioterna> ne
<idioterna> v vseh sektorjih
<yan6> v komunalnem podjetju so pa place fiksne pomoje
<idioterna> ne, niso
<idioterna> dolocene so s kolektivno pogodbo
<yan6> no tako ja
<idioterna> enako kot v nemciji
<yan6> pac za smetarja pobiralca smeti je ista placa za vseh 200
<idioterna> in v obeh drzavah se sindikat pogaja za kolektivno pogodbo
<yan6> ampak ce kdo dela ob nedeljah ekstra bo zasluzil vec zaradi dodatka
<idioterna> tako kot pri nas, ja
<yan6> jst sem samo hotel rect, da so smetarji v nemciji dobro placani no, ker jih ni veliko ki bi radi opravljali tako delo....pri nas se pa smatra - nic ne znas - ok bos pa smetar
<yan6> sploh ni enostaven poklic to
<yan6> vecina fizicnega dela je v tujini kar v redu placana, skoraj izenacene place z delom v pisarnah
<yan6> kolega je v avstiji ima 1500 eur osnovne place
<yan6> dela kot fizikalec
<yan6> pravi da vcas tud blizu 2000 dobi
<yan6> z dodatki
<yan6> v svici pa je minimalna placa 4200 chf
<yan6> sistemc dobi med 80-120.000 chf letno
<yan6> dobro, kava je 8 eur
<yan6> mal drazje se zivi
<zdobersek> mal
<zdobersek> to, da so stroski v Svici drazji, smo ze ugotavljal
<zdobersek> tud v Avstriji so najbrz visji
<yan6> ja
<yan6> niti ne tok
<yan6> kolega pravi da je hrana celo cenejsa v avstriji po hioferjih
<yan6> svica ma ze od nekdaj pac visji stndard
<yan6> avstrija ima enega visjih standardov med clanicami evropske unije
<yan6> hm
<yan6> a en.wikipedia.org ne deluje ?
<yan6> kle ne odpira
<yan6> aha ni route zgleda
<yan6> italjani so nekaj zasrali
<yan6> dz0ny: a ma bot funkcijo testiranja spletnih strani, ce so dosegljive ?
<yan6> .vreme lj
<dz0ny> .stran najdi.si
<breza> najdi.si(89.143.229.238) JE dosegljiva.
<yan6> .stran en.wikipedia.org
<breza> en.wikipedia.org(91.198.174.225) JE dosegljiva.
<dz0ny> .vrmena pa ne bo doker arso spet ne dovoli obdelave :)
<yan6> hm
<yan6> zakaj pa so blokirali
<dz0ny> neki jim radar ne dela
<dz0ny> http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar.gif
<yan6> ah
<pitko> dan
<breza> Hej pitko, lepo te je videti!
<pitko> to pa dela :)
<R33D3M33R> pozdrav
<R33D3M33R> a l4d2 Å¡e kaj igrate? :)
<yan6> mmm
<yan6> jst samo IRC igram
<yan6> mal se hecam
<yan6> enkrat sem bil v comtronu, pa pride tip 35 star pa pravi "kupil bi laptop" Za kaj ga pa rabte "Za igrce igrat" pol mu je pa ponudil najdrazji model od laptopov prodajalec. Pa s punco je prisel.
<yan6> namest da bi se raj z njo igral
<yan6> nek turnir v igricah je bil nekje v blizini zadnjic, pa so po radiu povedali, da je 15 letnik najboljsi v igranju neke igrice na balkanu
<yan6> pa da tisti top profiji sluzjo velke denarje ce zmagujejo na teh turnirjih
<yan6> ne vem pa za kaksno igrico so meli turnir
<yan6> pol so jih prasal, zakaj pijejo tok energijskih pijac
<lurker69> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IqAWqwh3Etw
<Seniorita> The Higgs Boson Explained - YouTube
<Seniorita> »In this PHD Animation, Jorge talks to Physicist Daniel Whiteson at CERN about what the Higgs Boson is and how they know if they've found it. Repost from http...«
<lurker69> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T2DXrs0OpHU
<yan6> pa so rekli "zato ker se nam izboljsajo refleksi"
<Seniorita> Quantum Computers Animated - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Theoretical Physicists John Preskill and Spiros Michalakis describe how things are different in the Quantum World and how that can lead to powerful Quantum C...«
<R33D3M33R> yan6: tole z refleksi je po mojem BS ... placebo efekt
<yan6> jaz dvomim da si lahko izboljsajo reflekse z energijskimi pijacami
<yan6> pac igrajo dokler ne padejo skup
<R33D3M33R> točno
<yan6> pa da ne padejo prej skup pijejo mal pozivil
<yan6> no sicer to je nek mladoletnik odgovarjal
<R33D3M33R> drugače pa ne vidim problema v tem, da bi starejši tudi igre igrali ...
<R33D3M33R> namesto gledanja filma igraš igro
<yan6> pac kakor koga kaj veseli
<yan6> meni se zdi samo zguba cajta to, saj irc po pravici povedano ni dosti boljsa zadeva
<yan6> ce ne bi blo freenodea bi ze zdavnaj nehal ircat
<yan6> razni "klepeti" in ostalo, tisto je zgubljanje casa
<yan6> 99% ljudi sploh nikoli ne srecas
<yan6> zakaj bi se pol nekaj menil z njimi
<yan6> kdaj hodjo spati, pa kaj jejo za vecerjo
<yan6> z nekim iz amerike ali od bilokod
<yan6> ce lahko uporabis povedano za resitev kakega problema, kot recimo s tehnicnih kanalov na freenodeu to jeok
<yan6> hitreje prides do resitve kot na kakem forumu
<yan6> s parimi iz blizine sem se ze v preteklosti srecal, pa tudi zunaj meja z nekaterimi, ce smo imeli dolgotrajen stik
<yan6> ampak to je vseeno 1% tistih s katerimi sem dejansko klepetal
<yan6> V srednji soli je veljalo pravilo da je IRC kratica za I Repeat Class
<dz0ny> yan6: zmagovalan ekipa v dota2 dobi 3m$
<yan6> ja
<yan6> a to je svetovno prvenstvo
<dz0ny> mhm
<yan6> no saj, govoril so o nekih "miljonarjih" to bi celo verjel, da najboljsih 10 ali pa 20 lahko zivi od nagrad
<dz0ny> bl zvijo 3d oblikovalci
<dz0ny> ker je free market
<dz0ny> in lahko prodajas razno opremo
<dz0ny> zdej bojo celo nekaj blender financiral (valve to)
<yan6> mislim
<yan6> ce si res dober v igrici, potem zakaj ne bi sel na turnir, in morda prides do kaksne nagrade
<yan6> se splaca probat
<dz0ny> lol @ slo
<yan6> morda ne ravno pri nas, gres na mednarodni turnir
<dz0ny> eh jaz to igram za sprostitev
<dz0ny> ker tisti ki to zares igrajo so notr zmetal vsaj 1k€
<yan6> kaj so zmetalo v hardware ?=
<dz0ny> ne v content
<dz0ny> hw je se pocen
<yan6> ja dobro ce das 1 noter, pa dobis 5 ven, pol je to ok
<yan6> ce res veliko igras
<dz0ny> ja sam moraš se 4 soigralce met
<dz0ny> k isto dobr znajo k ti
<yan6> kaj pa tekmovanja da igras sam
<dz0ny> ne team igra je to
<yan6> no pa saj so se druge igrice
<dz0ny> twitch.tv
<dz0ny> poglej
<yan6> gledal sem mulce ki recimo sestavljajo rubikovo kocko, vecina svetovanioh prvakov je mlajsih od 20 let, pa tam tut precej zasluzjo
<dz0ny> vecinoma se team igre igra
<yan6> spoznorje dobijo
<dz0ny> razen tiste karte :)
<yan6> al pa igre s kartami ali pa tipa monoppoli
<yan6> vcas sem bil kr dober v kartah
<yan6> samo pri nas ni blo kluba
<R33D3M33R> niso vse igre izgubljanje časa, nekatere lahko uporabiš za urjenje uma in tako naprej ...
<yan6> da bi igral bolj zares
<yan6> R33D3M33R: mozno, no pri streljacinah je bolj tako zguba casa se mi zdi
<yan6> pac strelas une monsterje pa ljudi
<R33D3M33R> jah, če gledaš nove, je to res
<R33D3M33R> ampak stare so imele pa ultra labirinte pa puzzle
<yan6> pol pa se kaksnega soseda zabodes, ce ti vrze kaksno opazko
<R33D3M33R> odlično za urjenje spomina
<yan6> tko kot un batman killer v zda
<R33D3M33R> najlažje je kriviti igre ...
<R33D3M33R> če je človek psiho je pač psiho
<yan6> no sej
<R33D3M33R> pa lahko iz branja časopisa dobi ideje za uboje
<yan6> ampak ce je igral 10 ur na dan po vec let skupaj
<yan6> pol je ze vpliv tega
<yan6> vse je odvisno od prave mere in zdrave pameti
<yan6> ja saj ne recem, jaz sem vcasih rad igral kaksne strateske igre, pa tut streljacine
<yan6> ampak to 10 in vec let nazaj
<yan6> ena igrica je bila Dune 2
<yan6> za 286 al 386
<yan6> tam me je racunalnik vedno premagal
<yan6> bla je opcija za igranje preko IPX
<yan6> ce si imel modem
<yan6> samo nismo znali nastimat
<R33D3M33R> včasih so bile igre težje
<yan6> danes so te igrice, kot bi se neki OS ucil, veliko bolj kompleksne
<R33D3M33R> meni se pa zdijo danes poneumljene
<R33D3M33R> nič ne moreš nastaviti in vse te drži za roko
<idioterna> kokr kera
<yan6> dobro jaz ne igram, ampoak kot vidim tisto na youtube kdaj
<idioterna> jah
<idioterna> ne poznate dobrih gejmov ocitno
<idioterna> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FLY7G_tiqrc
<Seniorita> IFR Landing on the Mun - YouTube
<Seniorita> »I bought the full version twice, because it deserves it. I dare not download it. Thank you to everyone who made it. https://kerbalspaceprogram.com/ 1:25 radi...«
<yan6> en kolega pravi da igra neke retro igrice
<R33D3M33R> simulacije so ena čista druga razvojna veja
<yan6> da en tip dela take igrice kot so ble na C64
<yan6> meni so blizu recimo tiste z ZX spectruma, to smo cuda preigrali vcas
<yan6> ne vem ce se kdo spomni ene izmed bolj znanih, Manic Miner
<yan6> pa ce je komu jo sploh uspelo zakljuciti
<yan6> heh
<idioterna> a to se je dal zakluct al kaj
<yan6> vedno je blo treba od zacetka
<yan6> ja
<yan6> blo je nevem omejeno stevilo sob
<yan6> ampak mene je spestal v kaksni peti sobi od 15ih
<idioterna> aha dunno
<idioterna> nism zdrzu tolk dalec nikol
<idioterna> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XELb7L0b1NE
<yan6> hehe
<Seniorita> Golden Axe (Sega, 1990) - YouTube
<idioterna> evo me
<Seniorita> »B rated gameplay, running under DOSBox, taped with Kazam. I did better back in the days: http://bou.si/rest/aplusplus.jpg I didn't enjoy it, of course, I onl...«
<yan6> pa prince of persia to smo tut ful igral, pa noben od sosolcev ni prsu cez unga "boss-a"
<yan6> jst nisem bil nevem kok dober v igrcah
<yan6> pol renegade je bla taka fajtaska na ZXu
<yan6> to smo igral kake pol leta ziher
<yan6> dokler se ni kaseta zjebala, pa je nismo mogel vec zloadart
<yan6> to si od enga levla do drucga moral cakat 5 minut da je kaseta zloadala
<yan6> to smo bli neucakani
<yan6> sploh ce te je na drugmu levelu pol takoj ubil
<yan6> :)
<yan6> si mogu znova vse
<yan6> ene par je blo tut takih bolj zahtevnih igric, sam kot mulci jih nismo razumel
<idioterna> zanimiv
<idioterna> men so pa starsi razlozil reci k jih nism razumel
<yan6> ja si pac mel take starse
<yan6> jaz sem znal vec o tehniki pri desetih kot mojadva oba skupaj
<idioterna> mogoce se zato spoznam na tolk reci
<yan6> ja
<R33D3M33R> za zahtevne platformerje igrajte VVVVVV in Super Meat Boy :)
<yan6> recimo videorekorderja na timer ni znal noben drug sprogramirat kot jaz doma pr 10ih
<yan6> tist je blo fino, sem lahko sel ven se igrat in gledal film kasneje, ali pa ce sem sel prej spat
<yan6> ali pa ce smo bili zdoma
<yan6> pa reklame si lahko prevrtel
<yan6> ce si mel na kaseti
<R33D3M33R> https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-zMP7z8maCgA/TjsWM6LQQxI/AAAAAAAAAIo/hV7aU4LCBdw/s800/vvvvvv.GIF
<yan6> zraven je bla ena piratska videoteka, to so cuda zasluzili takrat ko so vse kpopirali filme
<yan6> mislim da je bla ena vecjih v ljubljani
<yan6> pa tudi
<yan6> kabelsko smo dokaj hitro dobili
<yan6> no v BS3 je bila kabelska prva v LJ
<yan6> meglic telecom
<yan6> ta ki je kasneje mislim da ustanovil gamma mm/poptv
<yan6> zdaj se ne spomnim al je bla gamma mm TV al radio postaja
<yan6> mislim kabelska je bila super, sploh ker so bili vsi kanali odprti, ker so tako piratirali
<yan6> sky
<yan6> to smo par let gledali brez omejitev cel sky
<yan6> in prakticno vse ostalo
<yan6> evo ga sky
<yan6> potem pa pocasi kabelski internet
<yan6> za modem si moral placati okol 80.000 sit
<yan6> pri nas so bli nek Link telecom
<yan6> in je bilo vec downtimea kot dejanske uporabe
<yan6> kasneje je slo to v telemah
<yan6> idioterna: a nisi su nc na bicikl danes
<yan6> pa tak lep dan je
<idioterna> bom su k otroke dam spat
<yan6> ja le pejd
<pitko> sam neki mi ni jasno zdej uni k so dal dnar za ubuntu edge?
<pitko> bodo dobil telefon
<pitko> al ne
<idioterna> ne
<idioterna> dnar bojo nazaj dobil
<pitko> aja
<yan6> lahk pa investiras v fairphone
<idioterna> http://www.bibviz.com/
<Seniorita> BibViz Project - Bible Contradictions, Misogyny, Violence, Inaccuracies
<Seniorita> »A beautiful and interactive resource to explore negative aspects of the Bible.«
<pitko> :)
<pitko> en je mel pa cajt
<yan6> hehe, no veliko zadev je v prispodobah misljenih
<yan6> pac ker drugace niso znali opisati zadev so jih pac kakor so jih
<idioterna> ne seri
<idioterna> biblija je pravlca za retarde
<idioterna> nobenih prispodob ni
<idioterna> folk je bolan in poskusa nekak upravicit svojo vero v tolk obscene reci kot je bog, ki ga opisuje biblija
<pitko> idioterna si bral  angeli in demoni :D?
<idioterna> ne
<idioterna> kaj je to
<idioterna> bral sm biblijo
<idioterna> pa koran pa bhavad gito pa ves ta smorn
<pitko> :)
<pitko> znanstveniki pa vera
<pitko> ne gre skup
<idioterna> ja se mors kr ornk potrudt da skp zbases
<idioterna> pa se pol mas skos probleme
<yan6> ma jst sem ti ze povedu svoje mnenje idioterna
<pitko> to je bistvo te knjige :)
<idioterna> yan6: sej ni problema
<idioterna> nisi edini, k ma napacno mnenje :)
<idioterna> ne se sekirat.
<yan6> :)
<pitko> haha :D
<yan6> dejstvo je da boga ne mores ne zanikati ne potrditi
<yan6> ker ga se nihce ni videl
<yan6> oz pac ni v tej dimenziji da bi ga "gledali" z ocmi
<yan6> vidis lahka jezusa
<yan6> na krizu
<yan6> da si predstavljas v prenesenem pomenu
<yan6> da lahko k neki "stvari" molis
<idioterna> yan6: ne
<idioterna> boga ni.
<idioterna> to je logicn default
<idioterna> ce hoces vpeljat boga
<idioterna> you must give evidence
<yan6> hehe
<yan6> kaksen evidence, ce ga ne mores videt
<idioterna> ce ga ne mores videt, ga po definiciji ni
<idioterna> nicesar, cesar ne mores izmeriti, ni.
<yan6> :)
<idioterna> na tem temelji realnost.
<yan6> znanost se marsikaj ne ve
<idioterna> to ni sala al pa ksna moja vera al pa karkoli
<idioterna> it's how the universe is.
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> in?
<idioterna> a da znanost ne ve vsega je dokaz da bog obstaja?
<idioterna> svasta.
<yan6> ne, ko pravis da se ne da izmeriti
<idioterna> to da v dunajski pekarni prodajajo francoske rogljicke je dokaz da je obama musliman?
<yan6> morda ni pravih naprav
<yan6> ki bi merile to
<yan6> :)
<idioterna> ja sej je vseen
<idioterna> marsicesa danes se ne znamo izmeriti
<idioterna> ampak ce se _ne da_ izmeriti, potem _ne obstaja_
<idioterna> in reku si da boga ne mores videti
<idioterna> ce ga ne mores videti, to pomeni samo eno: ni ga.
<yan6> :)
<idioterna> ne pomeni da je "skrit v etru"
<idioterna> al pa karkoli tretjega
<yan6> ce si ateist, mislim da ti tudi nikoli ne bo dano da ga vidis
<idioterna> torej ne obstaja
<yan6> vidijo ga lahko samo verniki tko pravjo
<idioterna> ja, torej je ocitno, da bog ne obstaja
<idioterna> ce ga vidijo samo verniki potem mora bit bullshit.
<yan6> pac vidijo, komunicirajo z njim v molitvah karkoli etc.
<idioterna> ker realnost ni odvisna od veroizpovedi.
<idioterna> hocs rect da majo psihiatricn disorder?
<idioterna> to se pa da videt ja
<idioterna> MRI brain scan lepo pokaze
<yan6> kaj pa vem, mislim da je na svetu vec prebivalstva vernega kot nevernega
<yan6> pa da majo doloceni ljudje "stik" z bogom lahko bolj kot nek ateist
<yan6> mogoce pa ga bos tud ti kdaj srecal, ce ne prej pa na smrtni postelji hehe, al pa po smrti
<yan6> saj pravjo za jezusa, da se je vrnil "nazaj"
<yan6> in da je potem se sestal z apostoli
<yan6> mislim, vec ljudi ima neke take izkusnje
<yan6> tisti ki so bli blizu klinicni smrti
<yan6> opisujejo vse zivo
<yan6> stik z bogom je bolj individualna izkusnja
<yan6> tretji pa pravijo da so bog
<idioterna> ja, to je vse bullshit
<idioterna> ti loh tut povem kako to vem
<idioterna> ker ne morjo nicesar od tega dokazat
<idioterna> js tut loh nore gobe jem pa se mi bojo jozice pa maricke prkazvale
<idioterna> eni, strokovno se rece da so shizofreni, majo pa halucinacije brez tega
<idioterna> na, pa je su
<R33D3M33R> [13:39] <pitko> znanstveniki pa vera
<R33D3M33R> [13:39] <pitko> ne gre skup
<R33D3M33R> bullshit
<R33D3M33R> sem veren in raziskujem temelje procesov v raznih organizmih: ko enkrat vidiš kako kompleksne in neverjetno učinkovite so reakcije, postaneš še bolj veren ... thats all
<idioterna> vids
<idioterna> komot si hkrati znanstvenik in logicno nedosleden
<R33D3M33R> logično nedosleden?
<idioterna> mhm
<idioterna> veren si
<idioterna> veren == logicno nedosleden
<idioterna> ne upas si niti vprasat samega sebe glede vere, kaj sele da bi si iskreno odgovoril
<idioterna> ker ce bi, bi moral odgovoriti tako, da ti ne bi bilo vsec
<idioterna> mene nic ne moti, ce so ljudje verni, ampak ko se pogovarjamo o znanosti in logiki jim mora biti jasno, da je vera njihov balon
<idioterna> jaz in realnost nismo not.
<idioterna> in aksiomi v tistem balonu niso potrebni za to da razlozis delovanje in ustroj realnosti
<R33D3M33R> to si misliš ti
<R33D3M33R> jaz pa sem prepričan drugače
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> razlika med nama je le v tem, da imam jaz prav, ti se pa motis
<R33D3M33R> in dokler znanost ne bo mogla pojasniti vsakega detajla naravnih procesov imam prav ti pač ne
<idioterna> in da meni ni treba nicesar dokazovat, ti bi pa moral
<idioterna> ne
<idioterna> to, da znanost ne more vsega pojasnit, ni noben dokaz za karkoli
<R33D3M33R> seveda je, samo ti tega ne razumeš in nikoli ne boš, ker si ozkogleden
<idioterna> ker sicer lahko jaz trdim, da ker ti ne mores dokazat, da ne obstaja zirafa, ki ima dvaindevetdeset nog, to nedvomno mora pomeniti, da obstaja.
<idioterna> ne, ti ne razumes znanosti
<idioterna> logike pa ocitno ne bos, dokler ne opravis z vero
<idioterna> ne skrbi, to se vse da pozdravit.
<R33D3M33R> ateisti ste pa res nadležni, kot hardcore vegiči
<idioterna> in kot hardcore vegici imamo tudi mi prav.
<R33D3M33R> ja, ker človek je pač vegeterijanc po ustroju?
<idioterna> ne, seveda ni
<R33D3M33R> dokaži mi to ...
<idioterna> kdo pravi, da je?
<R33D3M33R> hardcore vegiči
<idioterna> ne.
<idioterna> mislm mogoce ti poznas drugacne vrste hardcore vegice kot jaz
<R33D3M33R> če tega ne bi mislili bi jedli vse, a se ti ne zdi?
<idioterna> ampak jaz poznam predvsem tiste, ki se mesu izogibajo zaradi dejstva, da je mesna industrija ena najbolj nagravznih reci civilizacije
<idioterna> ne, to ne sledi iz vegetarijanstva.
<R33D3M33R> pa kaka industrija?
<idioterna> mesna industrija
<R33D3M33R> a potem je kmet industrija?
<idioterna> a teb se zdi da ma kmet karkoli opravit z mesom?
<R33D3M33R> ja meni se zdi, ti pa očitno še nisi videl kmetije od blizu
<idioterna> ne, ocitno ti se nisi vidu kmetije od blizu
<idioterna> ker kmetje z mesom nimajo nic.
<R33D3M33R> a ti si s kmetije?
<idioterna> ja
<R33D3M33R> jaz pa nisem?
<idioterna> in vem kako je urejena zakonodaja glede klanja zivine in vem, da noben kmet nima nic opraviti s tem
<idioterna> pojma nimam, kaj si ti
<idioterna> vem samo, da dobro poznam industrijo
<idioterna> in vem, da je obscena
<R33D3M33R> ne sprašujem kaj sem jaz, sprašujem od kje sem po tvojem mnenju?
<idioterna> pojma nimam
<idioterna> naceloma to niti nima zveze z nicemer
<idioterna> jaz ljudi ne sodim po poreklu
<R33D3M33R> [14:15] <idioterna> ne, ocitno ti se nisi vidu kmetije od blizu
<R33D3M33R> to ima zveze s tem ...
<R33D3M33R> no daj
<idioterna> to izhaja iz izjave
<idioterna> 14:14< R33D3M33R> a potem je kmet industrija?
<idioterna> kmet je prakticno nepomemben vir mesa za mesno industrijo
<idioterna> kljub temu kmet ne sme sam poceti prakticno nicesar v zvezi z mesom
<R33D3M33R> če kupuješ mesto v trgovini potem ja, če pa na kmetiji pa ne
<R33D3M33R> *meso
<idioterna> zal mi je, ampak na svetu ni prostora za dovolj kmetij, da bi ljudje lahko jedli meso na crno zaklanih zivali
<pitko> vi pa mate ideološke teme :)
<idioterna> a ni fajn
<idioterna> se bols k mesna industrija je pa versko-mesna industrija
<idioterna> kjer je treba zivali zaklat na izjemno krut nacin
<idioterna> da so kosher in halal.
<idioterna> obsceno.
<R33D3M33R> sploh ne vem o kakem črnem klanju govoriš ...
<idioterna> ja, me ne preseneca
<idioterna> je kr nerodno, ko clovek prvic bere zakonodajo, in mu je vse cist novo in tuje
<idioterna> pa bi v resnici moral vse to poznat, da bi lahko izpolnjeval svoje obveznosti in uveljavljal svoje pravice
<R33D3M33R> ne, čakaj, ti trdiš, da je domač zakol vseh vrst živali, zakol na črno
<idioterna> ne
<R33D3M33R> saj si napisal: [14:18] <idioterna> zal mi je, ampak na svetu ni prostora za dovolj kmetij, da bi ljudje lahko jedli meso na crno zaklanih zivali
<idioterna> js trdim, da je domač zakol popolnoma neprimerna oblika zagotavljanja mesa za trenutno količino prebivalstva
<idioterna> ja, sej ce si na kmetih potem ves, cemu ima govedo v uhljih tiste tablice?
<idioterna> zaradi sledljivosti skozi mesno industrijo.
<R33D3M33R> ampak to Å¡e ne pomeni, da ne more hardcore vegeterijanec kupiti meso pri kmetu ... kaj ima potem mesna industrija tu veze?
<idioterna> pa pri kravah se nekako gre, ker ni baterijske reje
<idioterna> hm?
<idioterna> zakaj bi kupoval meso pri kmetu?
<R33D3M33R> zakaj ne bi?
<idioterna> zakaj sploh meso?
<idioterna> meso je drago in potratno
<idioterna> cloveku ga ni treba jest da prezivi
<R33D3M33R> ampak je vseeno vsejed?
<idioterna> tako da je super nacin kako bojkotirat mesno industrijo
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> seveda je
<idioterna> saj vegetarijanci ne umrejo ce zrezek pojejo
<R33D3M33R> zakaj je človek vsejed in ne rastlinojed?
<idioterna> pa tudi ce ga ne jim ni hudega
<idioterna> kako zakaj?
<idioterna> a to me tehnicno sprasujes?
<idioterna> evolucijsko al teolosko?
<R33D3M33R> ti praviš, da človek ne rabi jest mesa, da preživi ... zakaj potem človeška vrsta ni rastlinojeda?
<idioterna> clovek je vsejed zaradi znatnih okoljskih sprememb med evolucijo njegove vrste
<idioterna> ker ni nobene potrebe, da bi bila
<idioterna> mislim, komot bi vprasal tudi zakaj so pande vegetarijanske
<idioterna> saj niso, ampak mesa ne uzivajo redno
<idioterna> ce sploh
<R33D3M33R> no, potem mi pa povej dober razlog zakaj bi človek ne užival mesa, razen da ima polno rit vsega?
<idioterna> glede na habitat se pac razvijejo razlicne oblike prebavil
<idioterna> am
<idioterna> a si prebral kaj sem napisal zgoraj?
<R33D3M33R> a si ti?
<idioterna> zakaj vegetarijanci ne jejo mesa?
<R33D3M33R> sem napisal da lahko gredo k kmetu
<idioterna> 14:14< idioterna> ampak jaz poznam predvsem tiste, ki se mesu izogibajo zaradi dejstva, da je mesna industrija ena najbolj nagravznih reci civilizacije
<idioterna> ne, ne morejo jit.
<R33D3M33R> [14:14] <R33D3M33R> a potem je kmet industrija?
<idioterna> kako naj gre milijarda ljudi k kmetu?
<R33D3M33R> milijarda ljudi se mesu izogiba zaradi dejstva, da je mesna industrija ena najbolj nagravznih reci civilizacije
<R33D3M33R> ?
<idioterna> ne
<idioterna> milijarda ljudi se prezivlja z izdelki mesne industrije
<idioterna> kmetje ne ustvarijo dovolj mesa zanje
<idioterna> mesna industrija pa ga
<R33D3M33R> jaz govorim teh ljudeh: 14:14< idioterna> ampak jaz poznam predvsem tiste, ki se mesu izogibajo zaradi dejstva, da je mesna industrija ena najbolj nagravznih reci civilizacije
<idioterna> ampak vegetarijanci in vegani jo bojkotirajo
<idioterna> ja, ti ne jejo mesa, ker ni nobenega razloga, da bi ga morali
<idioterna> in ker je to dober nacin, kako bojkotirati mesno industrijo.
<idioterna> v resnici najboljsi
<R33D3M33R> ja, če ne kupiš mesa pri kmetu, bojkotiraš mesno industrijo ...
<R33D3M33R> čestitke
<idioterna> ce ne kupis mesa.
<idioterna> bojkotiras mesno industrijo.
<R33D3M33R> to trdiš ti, jaz pa trdim, da kmet nima veze z mesno industrijo
<idioterna> ok, super
<R33D3M33R> ja, vsak ima svoje mnenje ...
<idioterna> kmete torej bojkotirajo zato, ker mucijo zivali.
<idioterna> zakol je po vseh moznih definicijah mucenje zivali
<idioterna> zivali ne mores ubit, ne da bi dozivela travmo.
<idioterna> dobro vprasanje je, ali vegani jedo meso, ki je vzgojeno v laboratoriju?
<idioterna> ce ga, potem so inteligentni
<R33D3M33R> ampak ali rastlina ne doživi travme?
<idioterna> ne, je ne
<R33D3M33R> ker?
<idioterna> nima niti zivcevja, niti kaksnih drugih celicnih organelov, s katerimi bi lahko dozivljala travmo.
<idioterna> hkrati je pa to itak nepomembna debata, ker morajo zivali itak pojest rastline, preden jih lahko ti pojes
<idioterna> tako da je popolnoma smiselno izlocit samozavedajoce se bitje iz prehranjevalne verige
<idioterna> namesto da ustvarjas novo in novo trpljenje
<R33D3M33R> ampak kje je meja med samozavedajocim bitjem in ne, je zate muha samozavedajoce bitje?
<R33D3M33R> kaj pa miš ali podgana?
<idioterna> to zagotovo
<R33D3M33R> torej muha je?
<idioterna> ja
<R33D3M33R> torej je komar tudi
<idioterna> absolutno
<R33D3M33R> pa si že kdaj ubil komarja?
<idioterna> jasno
<idioterna> jaz tudi nisem vegetarijanec
<idioterna> ce si mogoce to mislu
<R33D3M33R> ok, pa misliš da je že kak vegeterijanec ubil komarja, muho, mravljo?
<idioterna> ja sure
<idioterna> sej jih vecina tut je meso
<R33D3M33R> kako se potem uboj muhe razlikuje od uboja krave, če sta obe samozavedajoci bitji?
<idioterna> znatno
<R33D3M33R> haha XD
<R33D3M33R> saj ne moreš verjeti
<idioterna> cesa ne mores verjeti?
<idioterna> uboj krave ne more biti hipen, ker gre za ogromno zival
<idioterna> uboj muhe ali komarja je skoraj vedno hitrejsi od propagacije signalov po zivcevju
<idioterna> mora biti, ker sicer spizdi.
<R33D3M33R> torej ti trdiš, da je vsak uboj muhe instant kill?
<idioterna> ne
<R33D3M33R> saj si napisal, da drugače pobegne
<idioterna> obstajajo tudi kruti nacini za pobijat muhe
<idioterna> razni lepljivi trakovi in take reci
<idioterna> ja, ce jo vsekas, potem je hipen
<idioterna> lahko jo salabajzersko, pa se mal trza
<idioterna> ampak nesrece se dogajajo
<idioterna> jaz sicer mislim, da se s temi recmi nima pretiranega smisla obremenjevat
<idioterna> kar pa ne pomeni, da ne razumem argumentov
<idioterna> ali da se mi zdijo nesmiselni
<idioterna> z veseljem bi jedel zrezke iz petrijevke, ce bi to pomenilo, da zivali ne koljejo vec
<idioterna> eni pa prisegajo na tradicijo, ne glede na to kako bedasta je
<idioterna> enako imho velja za vero
<idioterna> otroke vzgojijo z vero v boga in bozicka, ampak potem jim povejo, da bozicka v resnici ni
<idioterna> za boga pa pozabijo
<R33D3M33R> pravi verniki ne učijo o nobenem božičku
<R33D3M33R> samo tako mimogrede
<R33D3M33R> božiček je komercialna fora
<R33D3M33R> in ne vem zakaj bi moral govoriti otroku, da Bog ne obstaja, če pa v to verjamem
<idioterna> a da bozicek obstaja pa ne verjames?
<R33D3M33R> zakaj bi sploh v to verjel?
<idioterna> kako zakaj?
<idioterna> ker znanost ne more dokazat, da ne obstaja.
<idioterna> al je se kaksen drug razlog, da verjames, da obstaja bog?
<R33D3M33R> za vero ne rabim razlogov
<idioterna> jasno, da ne, ker potem bi bila to cist navadna znanost
<idioterna> ker je pa vera omejena na tvoj um, na realnost nima nobenega vpliva
<idioterna> tako zal ne mores dokazati nicesar drugega kot zgolj to, da ti verjames
<idioterna> to je pa premalo, da bi preprical kogarkoli, ki ne verjame.
<idioterna> k sreci vecina vernikov prej ali slej vero opusti oziroma ugotovi, da ne temelji na nicemer
<R33D3M33R> to je njihova odločitev, jaz pa nisem eden izmed teh in nikoli ne bom
<idioterna> kul
<idioterna> po eni strani skoda, ker je realnost veliko zanimivejsa od vseh verskih materialov
<idioterna> po drugi strani se mi pa to zdi ena najbolj temeljnih pravic vsakega posameznika
<R33D3M33R> ne trdim da realnost ni zanimiva
<R33D3M33R> niti mi verski materiali ne omejujejo pogled nanjo
<idioterna> no ja
<idioterna> tle mam js kr mocno filozofsko pozicijo
<idioterna> vera v boga mocno zmanjsa tvojo odgovornost
<idioterna> ker vedno obstaja arbiter, ki se namesto tebe odloci
<idioterna> jaz tega nimam
<idioterna> vedno moram pretehtat reci do konca
<idioterna> nobenga ni, k bi me odreseval al pa me kaznoval, the buck always stops with me
<idioterna> in pred sabo se ne mores skrivat
<idioterna> pred bogom se uizi, gres k spovedi pa je to to :)
<R33D3M33R> in na podlagi česa to sklepaš?
<R33D3M33R> a je zate spoved kot bi Å¡el gledati film?
<idioterna> ne, nism se bil pr spovedi
<R33D3M33R> tudi molitev je pogovor z Bogom in ne le ponavljanje obrazcev, kdor le ponavlja obrazce pač ni pravi vernik
<idioterna> zgolj mel sem sosolce, k so hodil k spovedi, ko niso nardil domace naloge :)
<idioterna> ja pa sej ti se kot znanstvenik zavedas, da mas boga izkljucno v sebi, ane?
<idioterna> da je to samo miselno orodje?
<R33D3M33R> tega ne morem vedeti ...
<R33D3M33R> jaz verjamem, da je povsod
<idioterna> no pr men ga ni
<R33D3M33R> ne bom te prepričeval da je
<idioterna> ja sej prepricevanje ni neki zlo ucinkovit nacin
<idioterna> js rabm empiricne dokaze
<R33D3M33R> torej zate je Å¡tevilka tisto pravo?
<idioterna> yup
<idioterna> vedno deluje
<R33D3M33R> kako pa veš, da si te številke ni nekdo izmislil?
<idioterna> no mogoce morm pojasnit da sm fizik pa da dejansko razumem matematiko, ki opisuje kvantne pojave
<idioterna> ja seveda si jih je izmislil
<idioterna> sej ni to point
<idioterna> point je da se meritve realnosti vedno ujemajo z napovedmi matematicnih modelov
<idioterna> matematicni model sicer ni isto kot realnost
<idioterna> ampak realnost dejansko je taksna, kot jo model opisuje
<idioterna> totalno cudaska, bi se lahko reklo
<R33D3M33R> torej za vse obstaja matematičen model?
<idioterna> ne se
<idioterna> za vse se lahko naredi matematicn model
<zdobersek> it's just like a deity
<idioterna> za ene reci se ne splaca
<idioterna> recimo brezveze je delat matematicn model k opisuje brownian motion
<idioterna> sicer so ga ze nardil
<idioterna> ampak je generally useless
<idioterna> obstajajo bistveno zanesljivejsi
 * CrazyLemon gets some popcorn
<pitko> :D
<pitko> dan CrazyLemon
<idioterna> we could go far on this
<zdobersek> ste ze dost dalc prisli
<CrazyLemon> jutro pitko
<pitko> jutro?
<idioterna> ej ce zacnemo v kvantno mehaniko
<idioterna> there's no knowing where we could end up
<idioterna> or where we are, for that matter
<pitko> :)
<CrazyLemon> or what we are!
<pitko> te poglavja fizike so zelo zanimva
<pitko> :D
<zdobersek> or what we were.
<idioterna> ah what we are vemo
<idioterna> a bunch of douchies
<CrazyLemon> not me
<R33D3M33R> torej lahko matematični model pojasni evolucijo aminokislin?
<idioterna> R33D3M33R: ja
<idioterna> valda
<CrazyLemon> i'm just a simple boobies loving guy
<R33D3M33R> kje pa je?
<idioterna> ja nardit ga bos mogu
<idioterna> sej mas ze zlo dobro osnovo
<R33D3M33R> zakaj jaz?
<idioterna> ti je pauling zrihtu
<idioterna> ja kako zakaj ti
<idioterna> ker tebe zanima
<idioterna> mislm
<idioterna> sej mogoce te ne, dunno
<pitko> alo alo kalma :D kam vi zahajate :)
<idioterna> jsm skos tle
<idioterna> u tem vesolju.
<CrazyLemon> js sm tudi tle
<R33D3M33R> ja, ampak ti praviš, da lahko pojasni
<R33D3M33R> jaz samo sprašujem
<R33D3M33R> ti dokaži
<CrazyLemon> sam nisem prisoten
<idioterna> R33D3M33R: kaj naj dokazem?
<R33D3M33R> kako so se iz elementov ustvarili orjaški proteini
<R33D3M33R> ki delujejo fantastično btw. :)
<idioterna> aja ja to je dost izi, sam velik dela je
<R33D3M33R> haha XD
<idioterna> kaj se smejes
<idioterna> it's true
<R33D3M33R> ja, to trdiš ti
<idioterna> ne, true je zato ker smo zracunali, da je.
<idioterna> da vem da se da z matematicnimi modeli vse opisat je pa goedel kriv
<pitko> R33D3M33R ne ga matrat še s tem lej kok majo problemov za rešet http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_unsolved_problems_in_physics :)
<Seniorita> List of unsolved problems in physics - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<idioterna> proteini so ze solved
<R33D3M33R> ok ok ... lej, ti kar živi s svojimi pogledi na svet, jaz bom pa živel s svojimi, pa bova oba srečna ...
<CrazyLemon> ne! tudi mi bomo srečni!
<CrazyLemon> :>
<zdobersek> ampak sam eden bo imel prav ... to pa ni optimalno :>
<idioterna> ma js mam ze prav pa tut
<pitko> :)
<idioterna> ni treba da majo vsi prav
<pitko> haha
<R33D3M33R> ja, vidiš, ozkoglednost na višku ...
<R33D3M33R> :)
<idioterna> kar se mene tice je na makro nivoju dovolj zgovorno da vsa religija sveta
<idioterna> k je res ne manjka
<R33D3M33R> samo ti maš prav, druga pač ne
<idioterna> ni znala niti enga tranzistorja skp spravt
<R33D3M33R> mislim da tu zaključimo
<idioterna> kaj sele ne vem
<R33D3M33R> ker se tebi ne bo dalo nikoli nič dopovedati
<idioterna> laserje pa palicne mesalnike
<idioterna> ha?
<idioterna> kako to misls
<idioterna> kaj bi mi pa rad dopovedal?
<idioterna> da se motim?
<idioterna> sej to je easy
<idioterna> show me.
<pitko> haha
<pitko> fiziki majo odgovore na vse
<pitko> :)
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> and why shouldn't we
<idioterna> nas pac ni strah rect "ne vemo"
<idioterna> eni pa pol "aha! bog torej obstaja!":
<idioterna> men se zdi zalostno da ljudje, ko jim razlozis da se motijo, recejo da si ozkogleden
<idioterna> samo zato ker noces sprejet logicnih napak, ki jih delajo
<pitko> ja sam razlagaš pač iz praktičnega vidika :)
<pitko> teoretično je pa možno da
<pitko> kako nasante amtimaterija? :)
<idioterna> a to je vprasanje zame?
<pitko> da
<pitko> antimaterija*
<idioterna> naceloma nardis pozitrone tko da obstreljujes tezka jedra z visokoenergetskimi elektroni
<idioterna> tolk visoko da jih moras z laserjem pospesevat ker elektricn potencial ni dovolj
<pitko> ka pa materija?
<idioterna> cak se neki druzga delam vmes
<idioterna> antinukleone pa v sinhrotronih dobis
<idioterna> k so uresnic sam drugi kvarki
<idioterna> sam mal
<idioterna> materija je isto
<idioterna> sam drugi kvarki so
<idioterna> mislm drugac zgrupirani
<pitko> predam se ! :D
<idioterna> no sej ti loh razlozim od zacetka
<idioterna> vemo, da je bla na zacetku kvark-gluon plazma
<pitko> ja
<idioterna> ker se vedno vidimo rob te plazme k oddaja mikrovalovanje
<idioterna> pac nekih 13.neki svetlobnih miljard let dalec
<idioterna> vemo, da je ta plazma neprosojna, tko da vemo, da ne moremo vedet kaj se je dogajal pred tem casom
<idioterna> da sploh nastane taka plazma rabs ogromne pritiske k jih zdej z masinami ze znamo poustvarit
<idioterna> LHC pa tevatron to delata
<idioterna> pa LEP je tut znal
<R33D3M33R> [15:27] <idioterna> kaj bi mi pa rad dopovedal?
<R33D3M33R> [15:28] <idioterna> da se motim?
<R33D3M33R> [15:28] <idioterna> sej to je easy
<R33D3M33R> dvomim, da bo to šlo, saj sem po tvojem logično nedosleden, ker verujem.
<idioterna> ne, logicno nedosleden si, ker verujes brez dokazov
<idioterna> samo verovanje ni problematicno
<idioterna> ce nimas dokaza, je pa to logicna napaka
<pitko> hm
<pitko> to je drgač full mjhno ne?
<idioterna> to imenujemo russellov cajnik
<pitko> :)
<idioterna> pitko: kaj je ful mjhno?
<pitko> materija
<idioterna> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Russell%27s_teapot
<Seniorita> Russell's teapot - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<R33D3M33R> torej dokler nekdo ne dokaže nekega matematičnega modela je to logična napaka?
<CrazyLemon> Fwd for your information. Regards Tom
<CrazyLemon> ---------- Forwarded message ----------
<CrazyLemon> Subject: GoldBug.sf.net p2p Messenger V02 is out.
<pitko> ne ta poglavja fizike mislm moderne fizike so zelo zanimiva
<CrazyLemon> a je Å¡e kdo dobu ta spam?
<idioterna> R33D3M33R: ja halo
<pitko> bol k valovanje pa bla bla gibanje -.-
<idioterna> R33D3M33R: komot napises 3+17=9
<idioterna> in dokler ne dokazes da je res, je to napaka, ja
<idioterna> je pa res da je zelo tezko dokazat, da je res, ce ni :)
<idioterna> pitko: ja mislm sej smo zmerl prakticno vse kok so velike reci
<R33D3M33R> ampak zakaj bi nekdo šel postavljati napačen model?
<idioterna> za cel standardni model
<idioterna> R33D3M33R: ponavad ga kdo postavi, ko se zmoti
<idioterna> newton je postavu matematicn model k je se vedno uporaben, ceprav je napacen
<pitko> neki se se učil tut v tem načelu kva je že paulijevo mislm da je
<idioterna> ampak se nihce ne dela da je pravilen
<idioterna> pitko: paulijevo izkljucitveno nacelo
<pitko> je ja
<pitko> :D
<idioterna> pitko: to je glavna fora zarad katere dejansko dons znamo modelirat molekule kot so proteini
<idioterna> tko da ta R33D3M33Rjev problem je ze resen, sam se najdt mora nekoga k mu bo posodu dost superracunalniskega casa
<pitko> aja
<idioterna> pa povedat kaj bo to koristil
<pitko> hm zaimivo
<idioterna> no ubistvu za interakcije rabs tut velik del te ta zoprne kvantne matematike
<idioterna> ampak kokr je zoprna
<idioterna> je se nikomur ni ratal disprovat
<idioterna> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EYPapE-3FRw
<Seniorita> Feynman on Scientific Method. - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Physicist Richard Feynman explains the scientific and unscientific methods of understanding nature.«
<R33D3M33R> kako pa veš, da se nekdo ni zmotil, ko je ga postavljal, če nimaš eksperimenta, ki bi ga potrdil?
<idioterna> R33D3M33R: ne mores vedet
<idioterna> sej zato pa m pa string teoriji nista popolni znanstveni teoriji
<idioterna> ko bo nekdo razvil eksperiment, se bo pa dal ugotovit
<R33D3M33R> torej, dokler ni eksperimenta za nek model, obstaja možnost, da velja ali ne velja?
<idioterna> a je to sam matematicno masturbiranje
<idioterna> R33D3M33R: ja.
<idioterna> to je vedno res
<R33D3M33R> ok, torej, dokler ni eksperimenta ali Bog obstaja ali ne, obstaja možnost, da velja ali ne velja
<pitko> začaran krog :D
<idioterna> R33D3M33R: tako je
<idioterna> R33D3M33R: enako velja za _popolnoma vse_
<R33D3M33R> torej nimaš nobenega dokaza, da ne obstaja
<idioterna> seveda ne
<R33D3M33R> jaz ga pa sicer nimam, da obstaja
<idioterna> _ne mores imeti dokaza_ da nekaj ne obstaja
<pitko> teoretično se da z 0 tut delit
<idioterna> brb
<idioterna> otroc rabjo pomoc
<R33D3M33R> ampak jaz ne potrebujem dokaza
<idioterna> to se mene ne tice
<idioterna> kar se tice matematike je bog ekvivalenten cajniku, ki orbitira okoli sonca med jupitrom in saturnom
<idioterna> al kje ze
<pitko> sej ti pravm da je to začaran krog znansteveniki(fizik,matematiki..... itd) in religija negre skup
<idioterna> ni nemogoce, da obstaja, nihce ga se zelo dolgo ne bo mogel videti, ker je premajhen, tako da je skoraj nemogoce dokazati obstoj
<idioterna> neobstoja se itak ne da dokazat drugace kot da dejansko vse mozne orbite pregledas
<idioterna> pitko: ja ni zacaran krog
<idioterna> zlo easy je
<idioterna> ni dokaza - ni boga
<idioterna> ce hoces dokazat boga, moras ponudit dokaze
<idioterna> nihce ne more dokazat, da ne obstajajo vijolicasti sloni
<idioterna> ampak zacuda noben znanstvenik ne pravi, da ziher obstajajo, ker ne mores dokazat, da ne obstajajo.
<R33D3M33R> ja, ampak a če bi ti nekdo ponudil dokaz za obstoj Boga ali bi ga sprejel?
<idioterna> ja
<pitko> ja ampak kaj praveš na stvari
<idioterna> zakaj pa ne?
<pitko> k jih znanost ne mora razjasnt?
<idioterna> mislm sej boga ni tezko dokazat
<pitko> kdo je pa pol ? za tem
<pitko> ;D
<R33D3M33R> najbrž ste matematično izračunali, da ga ni težko dokazati?
<idioterna> ze recimo superluminal particle bi bil kr dobr indikator da obstajajo bitja, k se lahko pozvizgajo na fiziko
<idioterna> ja, v bistvu smo
<idioterna> pitko: a?
<idioterna> pitko: znanost ne more razjasnt marsicesa
<pitko> ja no?
<R33D3M33R> a vidiš, zaradi tega sem v dvomih, da bi verjel dokazu ...
<R33D3M33R> prepričan si v svoj prav
<idioterna> recimo znanost lahko pojasni zakaj k postar vrze cajtng na tvoj dvorisce zmeri zadane luzo
<R33D3M33R> in boš do smrti iskal dokaze, da bi ovrgel tisti dokaz
<idioterna> ne more pa znanost pojasnt, zakaj lih teb to dela
<idioterna> R33D3M33R: a?
<R33D3M33R> tak da lahko kar zaključimo
<idioterna> R33D3M33R: to je _BISTVO_ znanosti
<idioterna> in kar se mene tice tut zivljenja
<idioterna> stalno preverjanje znanega
<R33D3M33R> a potem vse teorije stalno preverjaš?
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> jasno
<idioterna> what else could i do?
<R33D3M33R> vsako enačbo preveriš, ki je bila kadarkoli napisana, vsako teorijo?
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> ne grem po abecednem redu ce si to mislu
<R33D3M33R> XD
<idioterna> ampak ja, vse preverim
<idioterna> there is no other way
<idioterna> mislm sej zdej mamo racunalnike k precej olajsajo to tko da
<idioterna> se da precej vec nardit kokr vcasih
<idioterna> ko so atomsko bombo racunal so mel like 100 ljudi
<idioterna> k so sam racunal
<idioterna> pac
<pitko> ti pa si :D
<idioterna> enacbe izpeljeval pa cifre vstavlal
<pitko> jaz se predam :D
<idioterna> dons ti pa to en zepni kalkulator zmore
<idioterna> tko da znanost je kr super
<idioterna> ma precej bl stabilne temelje kokr religija
<R33D3M33R> lej, če imaš čas preverjati vse kar je bilo do sedaj znano in ti nekdo še plačuje, potem super
<R33D3M33R> najbrž preveriš tudi stvari, ki jih je preverilo desetine ljudi pred tabo?
<idioterna> ja, kaj pa naj bi
<idioterna> se delal da se nihce ne moti?
<pitko> kako jim je ratalo maso vesolja
<idioterna> a ti si biotehnolog?
<pitko> zračunat ni mi jasno
<pitko> -..-
<pitko> :D
<idioterna> pol ziher poznas zgodbo s spinaco pa vsebnostjo zeleza
<idioterna> pitko: ja ni tok tezko kokr se mogoce zdi
<R33D3M33R> malo spominja tole na OCD
<idioterna> pitko: sicer ni natancen izracun
<idioterna> to ziher mam ja
<idioterna> ocd mislm
<idioterna> ampak to je koristna stvar za take ljudi k sm js
<R33D3M33R> ti že veš
<idioterna> a si pogledu feynmana
<idioterna> v prvi minuti pove vse kar mors vedet o znanosti
<R33D3M33R> seveda, matematiki in fiziki so tako prepričani, da so nadljudje
<R33D3M33R> ostale znanosti so pa podn
<idioterna> a?
<idioterna> a nisi slisal kaj pove
<R33D3M33R> ne, in me niti ne zanima
<idioterna> if it disagrees with experiment, it's wrong.
<idioterna> samo to rece
<idioterna> to je vse kar mors vedet o znanosti
<R33D3M33R> seveda so eksperimenti nezmotljivi in vedno pravilno postavljeni?
<idioterna> ne, ampak to ni point
<idioterna> point je, da ce se napovedi teorije ne ujemajo z meritvami, potem teorija ne drzi
<R33D3M33R> kaj pa če meriš narobe?
<idioterna> nc hudga, z meritvami se ne mudi
<idioterna> ni nujno, da je vedno vse prav
<idioterna> newton je bil prav se dolgo casa po tistem, ko je einstein dokazal, da se je motil
<idioterna> sele ko smo zgradili dovolj dobre teleskope smo ugotovili, da je imel einstein prav
<idioterna> in se je newton motil
<idioterna> znanosti se ne mudi
<idioterna> in ji je vseeno, kaksna je resnica
<idioterna> einstein je bil veren in ni hotel verjet bohru
<idioterna> ampak eventuelno se je izkazalo, da ima bohr prav
<idioterna> realnost _je_ nedolocena
<idioterna> ceprav je to popolnoma neintuitivno danes ze tako zelo izjemno natancno vemo, da je to res, da dvomi niso vec smiselni
<R33D3M33R> in zakaj bi vera Einsteinu preprečevala, da bi verjel Bohru=
<idioterna> ker ni mogel verjet, da realnost ni dolocena, dokler ni opazovalca
<idioterna> mi pa danes vemo, da to drzi
<pitko> ja sam zakaj je pa pol vera sežiglala znanstvenike?
<idioterna> ma to je politika
<idioterna> nima zveze z vero
<idioterna> mislm, loh te en preprica da bog hoce da pobijas
<idioterna> ampak loh te tut preprica da to hoce stalin
<idioterna> glavn problem vere je da jo prakticno vedno vodi politicna organizacija
<R33D3M33R> no, meni pa vera še nikoli ni preprečila, da bi kak model postavil, niti me ni prisilila, da bi kak eksperiment zavrgel
<idioterna> niso pa vsi verniki kr po defaultu pripadniki takih organizacij
<idioterna> al pa da bi jih podpiral al pa karkoli
<idioterna> R33D3M33R: a ce bi si dokazal, da je prajuha stvar popolnega nakljucja, bi mel ksne tezave s tem?
<idioterna> oz. sej sploh ne vem kaksne so tvoji teoloski temelji
<R33D3M33R> ne, ne bi imel ... kar pa Å¡e ne pomeni, da ne bi nehal verjeti
<idioterna> a je bog naredu vesolje, a je ustvaru zivljenje, a se lahko vmesava v vesolje po stvarjenju
<idioterna> to so vse taka zoprna vprasanja k mors ful pazt kako odgovoris nanja
<pitko> moji so taki da vrjamem v tisto kar vidm
<idioterna> ja sam a vid so tle oci
<idioterna> al gre za razumevanje
<idioterna> k js recimo ne vidm kvarkov
<idioterna> pa vem da obstajajo
<idioterna> k vidm posledice
<idioterna> obstoja
<idioterna> no sej kvarki so izi
<idioterna> nevtrinoti so bl zoprni :)
<pitko> kar se tiče religijije pa pravm da ljudje včasih niso bli tok brihtni in so si pač neki mogl zmislt da so si pojasnjeval dogajanja kot so naravne katastrofe itd
<idioterna> ma kaj pa vem
<idioterna> to je kr tezko raziskovat take pojave
<idioterna> o
<idioterna> edge so mi refundal
<lurker69> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T2DXrs0OpHU
<Seniorita> Quantum Computers Animated - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Theoretical Physicists John Preskill and Spiros Michalakis describe how things are different in the Quantum World and how that can lead to powerful Quantum C...«
<lurker69> 	https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IqAWqwh3Etw
<Seniorita> The Higgs Boson Explained - YouTube
<Seniorita> »In this PHD Animation, Jorge talks to Physicist Daniel Whiteson at CERN about what the Higgs Boson is and how they know if they've found it. Repost from http...«
<lurker69> če že lih o kvarkih debatirate
<lurker69> čeprav moram priznat da v resnici ne razumem razlike me shrodingerjevo mačko in z dlanjo pokritim kovancem
<lurker69> men se sdi da morš za oba da ugotoviš njuno stanje paš odpret pa pogledat
<lurker69> in po tej moji logiki je superpozicija isto kot nekaj kar pač ne vemo lai je grb ali cifra
<idioterna> ja ampak macka dejansko je hkrati ziva in mrtva
<idioterna> kovanc ni obrnjen na obe strani hkrati
<idioterna> sam ne ves kaj je
<idioterna> macka pa dejansko je oboje
<idioterna> mislm sej to si je tezko predstavlat
<idioterna> ampak k doumes kaj ti matematika govori vids da je res
<idioterna> in ko nardis pol eksperiment dobis cist tocno to, kar matematika pravi, da bi moral
<idioterna> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bell_test_experiments
<Seniorita> Bell test experiments - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<yang> em idioterna ?
<yang> clovek je bil najprej rastlinojed, tak je po ustroju
<yang> dokler se ni naucil ubijati zivali
<yang> ce pogledas zobe cloveka in konja in krave imajo podobne zobe
<idioterna> ja, ampak zdaj je vsejed
<yang> tigri, levi, druge zveri majo drugacne zobe namenjene trganju mesa drugih zivali
<idioterna> sej njega ni zanimala evolucija :)
<yang> bom poskeniral eno razlago na to temo, mene je osupnila, se vec dokazov zakaj je clovek po utroju rastlinojed
<yang> in tudi kar se religij tice, hindujci pravjo da krscanstvo ni v redu religija, zato ker se se vedno izzivlja nad zivalmi "bozicna sunka itd."
<yang> da so si prikrojili religijo glede na to, kakor jim pase ziveti
<yang> po moji logiki ce si globoko veren, se tudi ne bos naslajal nad mesom mrtvih zivali
<yang> pa jaz tud nisem vegi, ampak to je po logiki
<idioterna> bozicna sunka nima zveze s krscanstvom
<idioterna> hehe
<yang> so doloceni "svetniki" v krscanski veri, ki niso uzivali mesa, vprasanje ce ga je jezus....pisejo kot da ga je, ker je bil zid, samo ne vemo zagotovo
<yang> v biblijo so tudi kaj dodali, kar je bilo pac aktualno na tisti cas
<yang> sv. francisek, naj bi bil zascitnik zivali
<yang> ta je bil sigurno vegi, al pa clo sploh ni nic jedel
<idioterna> ma dobr no
<idioterna> who cares, really
<idioterna> mislm, biblija so sam zgodbice
<yang> mislim legend je polno
<yang> dolocene so v prenesenem pomenu
<yang> tut to da je mojzes cez morje sel, da se je morje odprlo
<yang> je morda samo pomenilo, da so bili tezki casi
<yang> pa po eni legendi naj bi bili v puscavi 4 leta, ne da bi nic jedli celo
<yang> al neko obdobje pac
<yang> ni logicnih razlag tule
<yang> to je treba razumeti samo da so bli zajebani casi ze takrat in da so se komaj resili
<yang> so pac tako opisali
<lurker69> shrodingerjeva mačka... živa in mrtva, oboje naenkrat ampak samo iz načega zornega kota in to do takrat ko škatlo odpremo, takrat ostane ša samo ali živa li mrtva
<lurker69> vendar če se postavimo v kožo mačke...
<lurker69> ons natančno ve ali jo je sevanje ubilo ali ne predenj se škatla ofpre
<lurker69> mislim da ta analogija s mačko ni najboljša
<yang> mislim, idioterna zagovarja razlago, da boga ni, ker ga ne more videti ali pa izmeriti....bog je transcendentalen, neotipljiv, ne mors ga videt
<yang> ce ze obstaja
<yang> je v drugi dimenziji
<yang> saj to je jasno, to vsi pridigajo
<yang> zato ga ne mors ne potrdit ne zanikat
<yang> lahko ga zanikas s tezo, da se ga ne da izmeriti
<lurker69> ker dejansko če se usedeč u škatlo namesto mačke si za ljudi zunaj škatle v superpoziciji, ti v škatli pa natnčno veš ali si živ ali ne
<yang> ampak radioaktivnosti tudi niso znali izmeriti 50 let nazaj, danes jo pa znajo
<yang> pa danes tudi ne znajo se marsikaj izmeriti kar bodo znali cez 50 let, kar se ne pomeni da ne obstaja
<lurker69> tole glede boga pa... ka pa vem, mislim da je počais čas da zčnemo na biblijo, pa koran, pa toro pa vse te knjige gledat kot na nekaj tisoč let stare propagandno literaturo brez neke dejanske podlage na stvarnem svetu
<yang> vprasanje kaj so videli 5000 let nazaj
<yang> da so sploh zaceli z vsem tem
<lurker69> ja nasveti v njih so za življenje koristni, a tiste pravljice o nevidnem možiclju na nebu so pa... ne vem no... se mi zdi da žalijo mojo inteligenco vsi ki me poskušajo prepirčati da obstaja
<yang> pa dobro ni mozicelj, lahko reces energija
<yang> saj ni tam v pdobi cloveka
<idioterna> lurker69: ja sej lih v tem je fora
<yang> tko ga risejo na freskah ja
<idioterna> da je ona oboje hkrati
<lurker69> je pa to res, ja verjetno so kake energije pa sevanja ki jih daneš še ne znamo izmeriti
<idioterna> lurker69: ona ve da je oboje hkrati
<idioterna> lurker69: ne, zelo verjetno to ni res
<yang> znanost je se zelo primitivna
<yang> pac se do marsa ne moremo
<yang> pa mislimo da bomo z ocmi videli boga
<lurker69> veliko manj primitivna kot vse verske knjige sveta
<yang> religije majo filozofski nauk
<lurker69> ja ok
<yang> in ce primerjas religije podobno pridigajo, ker so verjetno ene od drugih prepisale oz se ucile
<lurker69> sam pol mi ne s tistim bogom, pa sveto trojico pa jezusom pa abrahamom pa potopom pa vsem tem srat
<lurker69> jezus ni vstal od mrtvih
<yang> ma tega krscanstva se jaz ne razumem v celoti
<lurker69> in kdorkoli to zagovarja... ne vem no... nimam kej veliko lepega reči o tem kako ocenjujem te ljudi
<yang> verjetno je dost podobno vsemu drugemu, pac teh 10 bozjih zapovedi, to je cisto ok
<lurker69> še slabši pa so ti novodobni šarlatani
<idioterna> haha
<yang> tej novodobni sarlatani so tahuj...."zdrav boste cez 2 mesca, placajte 20.000 eur na moj racun, jaz sem bog, vas bom pozdravil"
<idioterna> ves point znanosti je da je primitivna
<idioterna> if it doesn't agree with experiment, it's WRONG
<idioterna> to je vse kar je.
<idioterna> ne sam da moremo do marsa
<idioterna> smo ze tam
<idioterna> zunaj osoncja smo ze!
<lurker69> ki pišejo neke knjige o čakrah, vorteksih, valovanjih, frekvencah, vsporednih svetovih... in v recnici nimajo pojam o tem kaj je dejansko elektromagnetno valovanje, kaj frekvenca in kaj vsalovna dolžina
<idioterna> ja, to je zdej moderno
<idioterna> da si znanstven, ceprav nisi
<yang> pr sarlatanih je tko, da ti ce gres do enga, moras tam podpissat, da se strinjas z alternativo, in se "zdravis" na lastno odgovornost, in da oni ne prevzemajo nobene krivde ce se ti stanje poslabsa....s tem so pravno zasciteni, ce si neumen pa kar verjemi vsem foram kere se posluzujejo
<lurker69> mi kr lasje pokonci vstanejo ko čujem neko 50 let staro babo ki nima blage veze o fiziki govoriti da ona čuti neke vibracije in frekvence ki jih znansveniki na znajo zmeriti...
<yang> idioterna: ljudje se na luni ne morjo zivet, ce so eno sondo tja poslal je to premalo
<yang> hehe
<yang> jah folk prebere vse zivo new agea
<yang> dost knjige ze meji na scifi
<yang> vse se prepleta
<yang> recimo to kar dan brown pise
<yang> je malo scifi pa new age
<yang> pa vseeno je folk drl v pariz gledat davincijevo sifro, ker so bli prepriaceni da je vse napisano res
<yang> so mel "da vinci tour"
<yang> pa se drago so kasirali
<lurker69> glede boga... ne vem no ja lahka je neka energija.. vendar enrgije danes precej dobro poznamo, elektromagnetna, potecialna, toplitna, jederska...
<lurker69> in on ni nobena od teh
<yang> dost zalostno pri vsem skupaj je, da se ljudje tukaj na zemlji pobijamo med seboj in izcrpavamo naravne vire, alternativnega planeta za zivljenje pa nimamo
<lurker69> potem tudi ni sila, tu poznamo močno, pa šibko pa gravitacijsko
<yang> lurker69: lahko je vseprisoten, v vseh teh energijah
<lurker69> lahka bi reklli da je bog neka težnja po spremembah, razvoju, amprak to je mnda entropija fizikalno
<yang> lurker69: vsak si boga drugace predstavlja, tam ena na podezelju mamka, misli da ga videla kot neko leseno zadevo
<lurker69> kakorkoli nič nima z biblijsko predstqavo o bogu, zato bi želel da se ta beseda sploh ne uporablja v nobeni resni literaturi saj vnaša samo neko zmedo
<yang> biblija kot jo jaz razumem definira boga kot transcendentalno bitje, izven te nase materije, govorijo pac o nebesih, vcas so verjel da so nebesa nad oblaki, no zdaj so dokazal da jih tam ni
<lurker69> pol je pa duša pa to... tu pa jaz tudi verjamem predvsem fiziki pa kemiji, po mojem je duša samo elektrokemijski proces v naših možganih
<lurker69> in vprašanje kam gre duša ko umremo je podobno kot da se uprašaš kam gredo operacije CPUja ko ugasneš računalnik
<lurker69> spoiler: "digitalna nebesa"
<yang> jah verjetno jih kaaj dosti od mrtvih ni prislo nazaj, tisti ki so pa bili klinicno mrtvi pa so govorili o vseh moznih zadevah
<yang> pa do so jih potem obudili
<lurker69> tudi to da imamo svobodno voljo je po mojem samo utvara
<yang> ja zmeraj si nekomu odgovoren
<lurker69> dejansko vedno reagiramo nagonsko, pod istimi podoji z istim predznanjem vedno odreagiramo isto, smo nekako predisponirani glede na pretekle iskušnje in nagone
<lurker69> richard dawkins ima za mene najbolj normalne poglede na to
<yang> verjetno je tudi tista vera ljudem najbolj privlacna, katera jim je najbolj pisana na kozo in odraza njihov pogled na svet
<yang> ce si miljonar je verjetno najbolj fajn biti scientolog
<yang> ce si bolj k samomorilnosti nagnjen kaksen ekstremni islamizem
<yang> itd
<yang> :)
<yang> vsak se nekje najde
<yang> tudi znanost je pac neka novodobna "religija" pac taka, da zagovarja ateizem
<yang> vera v to, da boga ni
<dz0ny> omg
<yang> eni pac v nekaj verujejo drugi ne, prava figa, naj vsak pocne kar mu pase
<dz0ny> ob enih sem Å¡el pa je Å¡e vedno debata
<yang> dz0ny: jst sem prejle prisel nazaj in sem zdajle svez
<dz0ny> :P
<yang> po enmu dobremu pivu je se bolj zanimivo
<yang> sam idioterna je spizdil na bicikelj
<lurker69> ne vem jaz se debate o religiji izgibam "kot hudič križa"
<yang> jst res predlagam da se nardi "ubuntu-si-offtopic
<idioterna> yang: ljudje tut v ambrusu ne morejo zivet
<yang> lurker69: to je skor tko kot da bi se kregal katera stranka je boljsa
<idioterna> vsaj normalni ne no :)
<yang> pa sej une gitanose so preselil
<idioterna> ja sej zato
<yang> prasaj domacine iz ambrusa
<yang> kako je blo
<idioterna> a ti bi zivel v naselju kjer se folk sprdne in te s tvoje lastne parcele preseli?
<yang> naj ti oni povejo
<lurker69> mam otem svoje mnenje ki je za vse bolj tradicionalne ljudi zelo kontravezno in poskušam da si o ljudeh ki hodijo v cerkev in podpiraje to mislim najboljše
<idioterna> ja sej tocno vem kako je blo
<idioterna> mel so tam svojo parcelo
<idioterna> in so jih izgnali
<yang> lurker69: jaz se ko govorim z vernikom probam postaviti v njegovo kozo
<yang> ko pa govorim z nevernikom pa v njegovo
<idioterna> kaj pa ce nima koze?
<yang> pac tko se rece
<idioterna> pa ma recimo pando?
<lurker69> saj mi avtomatski refleks ko vidim kogargkoli ki t ozagovarja zapoveduje da je on pač na drugi stani, del problema ne rešitve in te ljudi priznam presej zaničujem
<lurker69> je v njegovo kožo
<lurker69> ampak če je tvoja stara mama verjela v neke izmišljotine vaškega župnika to ne pomeni da se moraš zdaj ti cerkveno poročiti in krstiti svoje otroke
<idioterna> mhm
<yang> predvsem mislim da taka debata ne spada na ubuntu kanal
<idioterna> js ne poznam milosti za logicne nekonsistence
<yang> ker motimo tiste ki so s tem namenom tu, da bi brali kaj v zvezi z OS
<lurker69> s tem samo podpiraš da se vse to natolcevanje še naprej širi po svetu in povzroča same probleme kot so na prime verske vojne
<idioterna> seriously :)
<dz0ny> yang: po moje ni problem, sam takrat ko kdo rabi pomoč se pavzira :)
<yang> lurker69: jah sej idioterna dela isto, njegovi stari starsi so bili partizani, zato je tudi on clan drustva tistih 100 se zivecih partizanov....to je tradicija
<lurker69> res je, verjamem pa v to da je svoboda govor, misli in svoboda do source kode ena izmed najpomemgnejših gonilnih sil razvoja
<yang> ce je bla moja stara mama verna, in oce in mati, pol bom najverjetneje se jaz
<lurker69> zato se vedno poskušam držati tega pregovora:
<lurker69> "I do not agree with what you have to say, but I'll defend to the death your right to say it." - Voltaire
<idioterna> yang: nope
<idioterna> yang: js nism bil in ne bom nikol clan partije, ceprav so moji stari starsi bili
<lurker69> jaz mislim da se moraš vsakim neumnostim upirati z vsemi štirimi pa ni pomembno ali pridejo od tvojega očeta, predsednika, župnika ali vodje teroristične skupine
<yang> sicer mam jaz poln kufer teh farizejk, jih je naokoli mene polno
<idioterna> podpiram pa organizacijo, ki se edina v drzavi potrudi opozarjat na to da je obsceno, da kvizlingi prirejajo svoje parade
<yang> idioterna: ja sej partije ni vec, je samo se drustvo partizanov
<lurker69> viš jez pa mislim da kvizlingi lahko imajo prosalave
<idioterna> yang: a, v tem je tvoja zabloda
<yang> idioterna: lahko pa castis kim dzong una
<idioterna> lurker69: js tut mislm, da jih morajo pravico imet
<idioterna> yang: sej ga
<yang> :)
<lurker69> domobranci pa plava garda pa četniki pa partizani so vsi po vrsti bili člani oboroženih sil v kolesju zgodovine
<idioterna> yang: http://www.somethingawful.com/photoshop-phriday/kim-jongun-tv/
<Seniorita> Kim Jong-un, Cable TV Star!
<idioterna> lurker69: ja, ampak eni so pomagali nacizmu in fasizmu
<lurker69> sam živim tule na celjeskme, domobrancev nismo imeli, mi smo bili bolj kot ne celo vojno okupirani
<lurker69> in kaj potem če so pomagali fašizmu
<lurker69> vsi nemci so podpirali fašizem
<idioterna> ne, niso ga.
<lurker69> danes ga nevede podpira 2/3 američanov
<idioterna> to si zdej zlo slampast
<idioterna> nacizem pa fasizem ni isto
<lurker69> no in ne vidim nobenih partizanov na nemškip pokopalipščih da bi se drali še vač vas bi mogli pobit in podobne bedarije
<idioterna> seveda ne
<idioterna> ker so nemci sami to uredili
<idioterna> in to zgledno
<idioterna> ce se hoces pri njih jit nacizem
<idioterna> te zaprejo za dolgo casa
<idioterna> kar je prav
<yang> idioterna: eni so bili mobilizirani v nemsko vojsko
<idioterna> tako so obracunali s preteklostjo in tudi mnogimi potencialnimi prihodnostmi
<idioterna> yang: ja, eni so bili tudi v domobrance, pa eni v partizane
<yang> ja
<lurker69> na skrivaj pobijati ljudi, jih na skrivaj pokopavati v množična grobišča in potem o tem zločinu lagati petdeset let nakar še tri genracije zagovarjhao poboje ni zgledna ureditv problema
<yang> cerkev je podpirala naciste povecini
<idioterna> lurker69: to se v nemciji ni zgodilo.
<lurker69> v mečiji ne
<idioterna> 19:13< idioterna> ker so nemci sami to uredili
<idioterna> 19:13< idioterna> in to zgledno
<lurker69> v gozdu za mojo hišo pa
<idioterna> nemci niso nicesar skrivali, ker so pri njih povojni poboj izvedli zavezniki
<idioterna> znatno vecji kot pri nas
<idioterna> nihce ni nicesar skrival, ker ni bilo kaj za skrivat
<lurker69> tam je blo 100 000 hrvatov v beljaku al kje ki so jih angleži poslali nazaj domov mi smo jih pa vse polovili in zakopali tule na celjskem pa koroškem
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> tak je bil deal
<idioterna> no, niso bli samo hrvatje
<idioterna> cel kup enih skupin k so se mal zakalkulirale
<lurker69> pa po vojni so iz celja odpeljali vse ljudi z nemškim priimkom in jih zakopali v košnici
<yang> no
<yang> potem ne mores tak rezim smatrati s postenim
<idioterna> i never did
<yang> kot nekateri probajo povelicevati komunizem
<idioterna> a dej ga lomt
<idioterna> kdo pa to probava
<yang> se je pac to dogajalo
<lurker69> kar je pa še slabše je pa da so med temi ljudmi bili tudi razni gostilničarji, lastniki trgovin, vešjih hiš skratak mnogo ljudi katerih imetje si je želela prisvojiti nova oblast
<idioterna> razn slaboumnega folka k prav "ucas nam je tito zrihtu sluzbe in je blo vse fino"
<idioterna> lurker69: obviously
<idioterna> kar se mi zdi cudno je da je to bil standardn modus operandi po celi evropi
<idioterna> pa samo pr nas se glede tega kregamo
<lurker69> prav tule na vasi mi jestara mam razlagala, ko so vozili zapornike iz teharij na morišča so med potjo naložili še nakaj domačinov ki so se iz različnih razlogov zamerili vaškim veljakom
<idioterna> in samo pr nas smo to skrival.
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> sej to je za prcakvat
<idioterna> tko kot so modre celade najbolj pogosti dilerji kjerkoli se grejo vmesat
<yang> v vsakem rezimu so dobri in slabi ljudje
<idioterna> ja
<yang> pac taka je narava cloveka
<idioterna> zato pa je demokracija pomembna
<idioterna> pa locenost vej oblasti
<idioterna> pa tajnost volitev
<lurker69> ja vem ljudje so trpeli med vojno, po vojni so želeli maščevanje in želeli so kri, partija in VOS je to izkloristila in zagotovila infrastrukturo ter  morilsko kolesje, vaški veljaki pa so sproti pospravili vse svoje tekmece  in ljudi na katere so bili ljubosumni
<lurker69> vem to je bilo za pričakovat
<yang> volitve so marsikje organizirane, sploh v tretjem svetu ala zimbabve
<idioterna> sej so vsi vedl da je to za pricakovat
<idioterna> sicer ne bi zbezali v avstrijo
<yang> se celo v rusiji
<idioterna> cesar niso vedl je blo to, da jih je tito kupu
<yang> majo vedno probleme opozicijski voditelji
<lurker69> vendar ne mi zdaj o teh ljudeh govorit da so bili vsi izdajalci naroda in podobne ... mnogo preveč je bilo ljudi ki niso imeli z nemci nič
<idioterna> ti ljudje ne hodijo na proslave.
<idioterna> na proslave hodijo tocno tisti, ki bi jih po vojni morali obsodit
<idioterna> pa jih niso
<idioterna> ker ni bilo nobenega procesa
<lurker69> sicer pa klikor vem se je OF začela kot protiimperialistična fronta in je z nemci sodeloval dokler niso nemci napadli rusije in je iz rusije prišel ukaz da je treba napadati nemce
<idioterna> tako je
<lurker69> torej če je že izdaja so komunisti najprej izdali narod a si potem premislili
<idioterna> ampak jebiga, OF je bla do napada nemcije marginalna
<idioterna> ja, ziher
<idioterna> ampak pomembno je, na kateri strani si docakal zmago
<idioterna> nas zgodovinar nam je ful dobr razlozu
<idioterna> da je italija kot zrezek
<idioterna> bolj tolces po njej, vecja je
<idioterna> po vsaki vojni, ki jo je izgubila, je bila na koncu vecja kot prej
<lurker69> tista domobranska zaprisega pa... ka pa vem ko smo zaprisegli za pionirčke pa  v JNA ni nihče zaprisege jemal resno, vsi vedo da je bedarija in da nič ne pomeni
<lurker69> itak ps so tma u LJ oni to zaprisegli leta 45  ko so vsi že vedli da bodo nemci izgubili
<idioterna> se prav so bli ekstra bukovi
<lurker69> če mene vprašaš so jih nemci nalašč prisilili v zaprisego samo zato da so slovencem pokazali kako zelo nas lahko sprejo med sabo
<idioterna> mozno
<lurker69> kolikor se meni zdi so mel domobranci tri možnosti:
<idioterna> - jit v partizane
<lurker69> biti rekrutirani kot normalna vermacht nemška vojska
<lurker69> biti posebej domobranska vojsak z podporo nemčije
<lurker69> ali biti prepuščeni partizanom kar bi se grdo končalo
<lurker69> oni župniki so izbrali najmanjše zlo
<lurker69> usode posameznikov ujetiv v vse to pa vsi poznamo
<idioterna> kaj bi se grdo koncalo?
<idioterna> moj deda je mel precej domobranskih dezerterjev pri sebi
<idioterna> ki so to postali, ko so videli, kaj domobranci delajo na urhu
<lurker69> men je hid ker si predstavljam da se ljudje niti niso odločevali ali bodo šli v partizane ali domobrance ali plavo gardo, blo je bolj splet okoliščin oz kar je na domači vasi prevladalo
<lurker69> hudo*
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> zato pa ni pametno bit tiho, ko kdo hujska
<lurker69> moja stara očeta sta bla oba v nemški vojski
<idioterna> pa tut ce samo prot problematicnim ciganom
<lurker69> en je bil v normandiji na dan D ampak je imel srečo da se je njegov vod predal
<lurker69> so ga pa pol na občini doma jebal celo življenje... ker je bil nemški vojak
<idioterna> vse k niso dezertiral so jebal
<idioterna> mislm da je bla to kr doktrina
<idioterna> da je bla tvoja dolznost pobegnt
<lurker69> drugi je bil pa v  afriki z nemci, pa pol nekje ujet za rudse in zaprt v sibiriji...
<idioterna> ce so te ubil si bil heroj, ce si pobegnu si bil normaln
<idioterna> ce si ostal v nemski vojski so te mel pa za izdajalca
<lurker69> končaj je pa pri partizanih opl zadnja leta in imel lepo službo na občini...
<idioterna> no vids kok je to fino ce si v partizanih
<lurker69> ja... pošteno ja
<idioterna> pa se anglezi pa americani te majo radi
<idioterna> pa rusi tut
<idioterna> to leta 48.
<idioterna> do even
<yang> grem v mesto na koncert fajn bodte
<idioterna> srecno
<lurker69> ajde
<idioterna> bomo pocakal z revolucijo da prides nazj
<yang> :)
<lurker69> heh
<yang> ne ljubi se mi, ampak je dzabe koncert
<yang> tko da se splaca
<idioterna> hehe
<idioterna> bos prsparu
<yang> ja
<lurker69> on tapru sari ata ki so ga pol po vojni jebal si je ko je bil prvi draft dal sršene v škorenj in nogo not da je mel čist otečeno nogo in ga niso vpoklical
<lurker69> so ga pa pol 6 mesecev kasneje
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> js bi su rajs v partizane
<idioterna> kokr nogo v srsene
<lurker69> on k je končal na občini je pa vriskal ko je šel v vojsko je reka stara mama, saj so se mladi vaški fanjte veselili avantur in eksotičnih potovanj...
<lurker69> nekako tako kot amriški vojaki danes
<idioterna> mhm
<lurker69> ni blo tu partizanov na Å¡tajerskem do leta 44
<lurker69> mi smo bli okupiani pod nemci
<idioterna> enga mojga dedka so zaprl pa mucl italijani
<idioterna> enmu so pa do smrti pretepl brata
<lurker69> nemščina v šolah, nemški župani in policisti
<idioterna> in potem sta sla v partizane.
<idioterna> ceprov jih se ni blo takrat
<lurker69> tu pri nas so bili prvi partiznai ki so jih čjudje videli bili XIV divizija ki je šla mimo nas na koroško
<idioterna> en dedek je cez krim pobegnu na notranjsko, en se je pa skrival nad vipavo
<lurker69> prej ni blo Å¡ans da bi kdo Å¡el v partizane
<idioterna> hm, zanimiv, od moje babice sosedje so pa sli iz savinjske doline v partizane
<idioterna> ze leta 42
<lurker69> tam so enga nemškega narednika v zasedi pričakal v vojniku in ubili pas so pol nemci tam obesli 100 doamčinov naslednje dni
<idioterna> to je zanimivo ja
<idioterna> k potem recejo da so "partizani krivi da so nemci talce pobijal"
<lurker69> in to tu na celjeskem, v mariboru je moglo bit še huje, oziroma bolj nemško
<lurker69> tam so mel hitlerja s tistim "naredite mi to deželo spet nemško"
<idioterna> na to da so ene 40.000 ljudi nemci odpeljal v taborisca je pa folk mal pozabu
<lurker69> in te ideje so v tistih časih očitno bile priljubljene... ljudje so sanjal o novi evropi močni kot je bilo rimsko cesarstvo, v hitlerju so videli novega napoleona (ki je bil pravtako vojni zločinaec da ne bo pomote)
<idioterna> mhm sej zdej mamo podobno situacijo
<lurker69> tu is našega okolja ne... iz celja so odpeljal kaki 20-30 židov več jih tak ni blo
<idioterna> folk bi kr "muslimane" pa "cigane" pa "juznake" izgnal
<idioterna> se zdalec niso sam zidov odpeljal
<lurker69> in nekaj družin so izselin na notranjsko iz moje okolice, pa še to družine ki so imela kake srbske korenine  pa to
<idioterna> tut ful uciteljev pa profesorjev pa pac
<idioterna> vsacga k so ga izdal da je "jugopatrijot"
<lurker69> slovence in tiste ki se niso preveč odkrito upiral so pustil na miru
<lurker69> pa še to, ko so prišli nemsi se je za veliko ljudi nehala lakota in pomanjkanje
<lurker69> pred vojno je bla kriza
<lurker69> ni blo hrane, ni blo blga, oblek ,čevljev ničesar
<lurker69> nemsi so baje pripeljal v trgovine bale blaga da so babe lahka Å¡ivale in sir da so lahka otroc jedl
<lurker69> tko da ne morš ljudme zamert da se niso preveč upiral
<lurker69> zajebani cajti so bli in men se zdi da nimamo kaj obsojat ljudi kako so takrat reagirali, vsak je poskušal pač ohraniti svojo glavo
<idioterna> jasno
<idioterna> ampak je moral tudi sprejeti posledice
<lurker69> če danes pridejo v našo vas muslimani na konjih z meči in začnejo kristjanom in slovencem sekat glave sem jaz prvi v vrsti da mi dajo turški potni list in me krstijo za muslimana
<idioterna> iz istega razloga: ker so bli zajebni cajti
<idioterna> zanimivo
<idioterna> jaz bi pa streljal nanje.
<idioterna> ce pa pridejo delat in se ucit
<idioterna> so pa dobrodosli kot kdorkoli drug
<lurker69> tudi če bi bilo popolnoma jasno da boš preživel le 5 minut in ne boš spremenil ničesar
<idioterna> jasno
<idioterna> vsaka kapljica steje in jaz nisem tista, ki umanjka
<idioterna> proti fasizmu se borit ni nikoli brezveze
<lurker69> mah, ene kaplice so čisto zaman
<idioterna> ne glede na to od kod izvira
<lurker69> mogoče boljše reči ok, malo počakati in udariti potem ko je bolj smiselno
<lurker69> neke tiste scene ko zadnji partizan na bojišču vsaten in leti proti nemškem mitraljezu dsa ga razcefra mi niso najlčjubše
<lurker69> Å¡e ko sem mali bil se mi je ta heroj vedno zdel neumen
<lurker69> zakaj se ne dela mrtvega in počaka de namci grejo, zakaj dse ne skrije, ...
<lurker69> take stvari so mi Å¡le po glavi
<idioterna> am
<lurker69> ker recimo to da so ubili tistega čatnika ki se je i nemčije pripeljal na neko proslavo v celje
<idioterna> sej v partizane si su zato da te niso nasl
<idioterna> ne zato da bi te razcefral
<lurker69> kar je povzročilo da so nemci potem ubili 100 domačinov iz frankolovoga je bla neumna poteza
<idioterna> ja ziher ni bla posebej premisljena
<lurker69> res da mamo danes lepe spomenike in simbole herojstva in žtrtvovanja a če bi med obečenimi bii tvoji otroci ali žebna bi se verjetno strinjal z mano
<idioterna> ampak obsojat mulce za to da so napadli okupatorja se meni zdi enako nesmiselno kot obsojat domobrance, da so poslusali zupnika
<idioterna> ne, ne bi se
<idioterna> mam sorodnike med mrtvimi
<idioterna> pa vem, da so umirali zaradi zelo razlicnih vzrokov
<idioterna> najvec so jih pobili domobranci
<idioterna> ampak tud strica, k je bil pri domobrancih
<idioterna> star je bil 14 let ko se je vojna koncala
<idioterna> in pobegnil v kanado
<lurker69> pa sej jih ne obsojma, če bi sam bil tam zraven bi z veseljem pomagal pri zasedi, ampak potem ko bi videl končne opsledice bi se pa močno zasekiral
<idioterna> je povedal, da je vedel, da to, kar so poceli, ni bilo prav
<idioterna> jah zasekiral
<idioterna> vojna je
<idioterna> vse zivo se lahko zgodi
<idioterna> ves point streljanja talcev je, da se zasekiras in se predas
<idioterna> but you can't let them win, ker te bodo ubili.
<lurker69> ja ne... tam je blo tako da so nemci verjetno ugotovili da so fantje ki so onga ubili bili iz frankolovega zato so pobili pol vasi
<dz0ny> http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/world/2013/08/24/syria-rebels-chemical-weapons/2695243/#
<Seniorita> Aid group tallies 355 dead after Syria attack
<idioterna> poleg tega imas radijo in lahko poslusas BBC
<Seniorita> »Syrian state media accused rebels of using chemical arms on Saturday against government troops trying to storm a contested neighborhood of Damascus, claiming a major army offensive in recent days had forced the opposition fighters to resort to such weapons 'as their last card.'«
<lurker69> in če bi neka moja pogumna nepremiščjena operacija povzročila da nemci potem obesijo vse moje bližnje bi sebe nekoliko krivil
<idioterna> ah saj ti partizani niso bili od tam
<idioterna> tako da niso "njihovih"
<idioterna> po moje se niso prav dosti sekirali
<lurker69> sam menim da si moraš preudarno izbrati bitke, nato pa v njih odločno ukrepati, choose you side and act accordingly je reku un daniel pr wikileaks
<lurker69> pol jih pa zajebal, okradel ključe in poskušal ustanowati svoj wikileaks
<idioterna> zdej so drugacni casi
<idioterna> vse je veliko bolj asimetricno, svet je veliko bolj globalen
<lurker69> še preveč podobno je vse skupaj
<lurker69> kar se dogaja v ameriki je zelo zelo podobno dogajanju v nemčiji v 30estih
<idioterna> ne, v resnici ni
<lurker69> in ravno tako kot nemsi niso prav čas opazili da je prišel fašizem, tako so tudi američani pregledali da dejansko živijo v fašizmu
<lurker69> in mi z njimi
<idioterna> zda so sicer precej zalostna zgodba trenutno, ampak se zdalec niso na poti v to
<lurker69> http://www.press.uchicago.edu/Misc/Chicago/511928.html tole sn zadnjič mal prebiru
<Seniorita> They Thought They Were Free: The Germans, 1933-45 by Milton Mayer, an excerpt
<Seniorita> »An excerpt from They Thought They Were Free: The Germans, 1933-45 by Milton Mayer. Also available on web site: online catalogs, secure online ordering, excerpts from new books. Sign up for email notification of new releases in your field.«
<idioterna> bodo pa morali izvest spremembe
<idioterna> ja, ampak to je politicna kolumna
<idioterna> mislm to sm tut js prebral
<idioterna> so pa zlo pomembne razlike
<lurker69> http://www.forwardprogressives.com/when-fascism-comes-to-america-it-will-be-cloaked-in-patriotism/
<Seniorita> Forward Progressives — When Fascism Comes to America, It Will Be Cloaked In Patriotism
<Seniorita> »There is a quote (often misattributed to Sinclair Lewis) that states, "When fascism comes to America, it will be wrapped in the flag and carrying a cross." While the actual quote seems to be a cond...«
<lurker69> nisme nek zgodovinar al pa poplitik, niti ne vam kaj je dejansko fašizem ampak:
<lurker69> In a nutshell, fascism is basically an authoritarian government for corporations, by corporations. Extreme nationalism, the loss of individual liberties, and collectivism that benefits corporations rather than people. Basically, corporate protection and welfare. This is where the dollar is placed above the individual, where human beings are just cogs in the wheel. Have you ever heard your...
<lurker69> ...boss say “you’re an asset to the company”?
<idioterna> fasizem je nasilje nad tistimi, ki ne ustrezajo standardu
<lurker69> ^če je to to potem tudi mi živimo v fašizmu zadjnih deset let recimo
<idioterna> lahko so corporations, lahko so religije, narodi
<idioterna> ja ne, pri nas se ni nasilja
<idioterna> nisi izgubil osebnih svoboscin
<lurker69> ok recimo
<idioterna> ne morejo te kaznovat za to da jih zahtevas
<idioterna> je sicer zoprno, ker te lahko ekonomsko prisilijo v vse zivo
<lurker69> če ne upoštevaš recimo da te če kadiš marihuano zaprejo
<Sky[x]> lp
<idioterna> ja, ta je bedasta fora
<idioterna> fasizem je tut to da ne smes kadit
<idioterna> cigaret
<idioterna> ne vem kje ze
<lurker69> ja recimo, čeprav je v gostilnah kjer so pretežno nekadilci to pravilno
<idioterna> je, ampak je se vedno sporno
<lurker69> lahk bi pa bvli kadilski lokali vseeno dovoljeni
<idioterna> je pa zame super da je prepovedano kadit
<idioterna> moje dekle ma obcutljive oci in ne more bit v zakajenem prostoru
<idioterna> in sva velikrat sla s koncertov k jo je peklo
<lurker69> men je tud fajn zaj ko sm nehu
<idioterna> zdej pa ni vec tega
<idioterna> po drugi strani je pa cist noro da ti lahko prepovedujejo take reci
<lurker69> pa všeč mi je da se morjo tud cigaretarji zdaj skrivat tako se mormo travarji in vidijo kako je to če te sistem zatira
<lurker69> to z vojno proti drogam je grozno
<lurker69> zarad tega so v kolumbiji pa mehiki karteli močnejši od vojske in policije
<lurker69> zarad tega mamo kriminalne drućbe ki se jim splača s podmornicami prevažat kokain
<lurker69> afganistan
<idioterna> vse prepovedi glede drog so obscene
<idioterna> yang sicer misli, da bi heroin moral bit prepovedan, ker da je skodljiv
<lurker69> vse to so posledice naših razvad in naših neumnih zakonodajalcev
<idioterna> ampak ne zna pa razlozit, zakaj je alkohol dovoljen, ceprav je skodljiv.
<idioterna> rajs rece "ah, sej alkohol ni tok bad"
<lurker69> men je grozno ker vem da em del sistem ki povsroča da mačš na videoleak 10 novih beheading clipov iz mehike vsak dan
<idioterna> ce heroin nabavljas v lekarni in se zadanes enkrat na mesec na vikendu
<idioterna> tut ni skodljiv.
<idioterna> vids
<idioterna> isti si k uni k niso sli v partizane
<idioterna> pejt v partizane
<lurker69> pa Å¡e bolj aktualen primer
<idioterna> nared liberalno platformo
<Sky[x]> https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/p480x480/1075847_615475631809329_903737338_n.jpg
<idioterna> pa kandidiraj
<lurker69> danes je na elektroski sceni ogromno teh novih kitajskih dizajnerskih drog ki so legalne
<idioterna> mhm
<idioterna> ja ne morjo jih tok hitr prepovedvat
<idioterna> kokr jih loh sintetizirajo
<lurker69> kitajskim laboratorijem se splača razvijat te substance in jih pol prodajajo po ineternrtu zlo pocen
<lurker69> mularija pa kupuje
<idioterna> to je kul ja
<idioterna> so new you're the first to test it out
<idioterna> mogoce sploh ne oslepis
<lurker69> prejšn vikend so bli tu neki tujci z svojimi varjantami zadev iz interneta
<lurker69> u sredo sem Å¡el laufat in mi je Å¡vic smrdel kot lekarna pa alka saltzer taqblete
<idioterna> a si probu drogo?
<idioterna> kako pa ugotovis ce je sploh primerna za zauzitje?
<lurker69> maš mefedron, molly, metylon, meo5, une JWH kao fake THC, MDPV... same bedarije
<lurker69> mar bi legaliziral dobri stari MDMA pa speed pa bi se vse to nehal takoj
<idioterna> ja vem sam
<idioterna> kako ves kaj ti je diler sploh dal
<lurker69> ne ugotoviš
<idioterna> a mas ksn laboratorij
<idioterna> aja
<idioterna> ja js nebi pol :)
<lurker69> se bo ugotovilo čez pet let ko bodo v angliji ugotovil da je cela generacija sterilna
<idioterna> js se k iz lekarne prnesem vse preberem pa double-checkam
<idioterna> baby silencers.
<lurker69> tu ni nobenih navodil, kitajci rečejo da zadane, in kupiš lakha na internetu in dobiš domov paket
<lurker69> posnifaš, mal zapeče ampak nisi nič zaspan
<idioterna> ah to mam js nutelo
<idioterna> edin mal drago je
<lurker69> daš par pjanim ludem za šankom in so vsi čist navddušeni
<idioterna> k mors velik zauzit da je kej efekta
<lurker69> tko neak gre
<idioterna> no sej nutela ni idealna za sugar rush k ma ful mascob
<idioterna> ampak dobra pa je
<lurker69> http://www.plantfeedshop.com/index.php
<Seniorita> Mephedrone Plant Food, 4-MMC Plant Food
<Seniorita> »Buy Mephedrone plant food, 4-MMC plant food, 4-methylmethcathinone plant food, 4-MEC, bk-MDMA, marijuana seeds, cannabis seeds and methylone including highest quality plant food from online plant feed shop.«
<lurker69> We are proud of offer high quality product, one of most reliable company on the market and get satisfied feedback from our customers.
<lurker69> Our price include registered air mail delivery. Delivery time 4- 10 days.
<lurker69> >plant food,
<lurker69> al pa u amriki so mel bath salts gor napisan
<idioterna> mhm
<idioterna> js nism za droge
<idioterna> i take good care of my brain
<lurker69> ni treba nč tor pa silk road z čudnimi ljudmi pa se pol z carino na brniku zajebavat pa svikat
<lurker69> kr lepo mastercard in maš  u parih dneh doma
<idioterna> mogoce majo ze na dealextreme :)
<lurker69> ne pravim da mormo to prepovedat ampak za božjo voljo dajet otrokom prekelti MDMA če si ga tako zelo želijo predenj se vsi zastrupijo z nekimi čudnimi nadomestki
<lurker69> MDMA ni čist nič škodljiv
<lurker69> niti ni LSD, DMT, tud THC ni, celo za zgravljenje raka se lahka uporablje
<idioterna> ah dej no
<lurker69> eni celo trdijo da lahko z haš oljem popolnoma ozzdraviš tumorje
<idioterna> vse kar ti zvisa heart rate je skodljivo
<idioterna> ma dobr, to bom js ksno resno klinicno studijo pocaku
<lurker69> mah pol je tud tek Å¡kodljiv
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> sej je
<idioterna> mislm
<idioterna> je sicer tut koristen, ce ga pravilno izvajas
<idioterna> z ustreznimi dozami se da vse zivo
<lurker69> mislim vse te rge te mal spremenijo če jih uživaš vsak dan non stop, ampak ob pametni uporabi nakjkrat letno ni nobenih trajnih posledic
<idioterna> sam pol te pac prakticno nc ne zadane
<lurker69> manj te zjebe kot alkohol sigurno
<idioterna> ja no sej alko je itak mislm
<idioterna> tm nekje k heroin kar se tice fiziologije
<lurker69> ja
<idioterna> edin pac za fizicn dependence rabs mal vec ker ti prej slabo rata
<lurker69> praktično ja lako celo ,mnogo hijši
<idioterna> ma pr nas je hujsi k je tko popolnoma sprejemljiv
<idioterna> ne sam da je cist ok ce se do mrtvega napijes
<idioterna> sprejemljivo je clo to da vsem okol tezis da morjo pit
<lurker69> če daš na enk kup vse ljudi ki trpijo zarad aljkohola, nasilje, družine, nesreče, ciroze, gospodarska škoda...
<idioterna> to gre men tok na jetra
<idioterna> ne hodm sploh na nobene zurke zarad tega
<idioterna> sicer nikol se nism probu nobene droge, sm jih pa studiru precej
<idioterna> alkohola pomoje tut ne bom
<idioterna> mi je nagravzn
<idioterna> ksne te bl zanimive pa k otroc odrastejo pa bom mel cajt
<idioterna> lsd recimo bi si sintetiziru k je res easy
<lurker69> lsd je fajn, men k mam rad domiščjojo pa te možganse igrce je so LSD tripi najboljše izkušnje v življenju
<lurker69> k risanka
<lurker69> sam bi se ti zmešal če bi to delu recimo 14 dni skupi
<lurker69> 2 dni tripaš pa maš za 6 mescov robe za razmišljat
<lurker69> alkohol je živa groza, ne morš kontrolirat telese, možgani so korajžni ko pes, ni maš nobene mere, je treba kr še  pa še pa še, dogler ne padeš u komo
<CrazyLemon> svašta.. če ni govora o religiji pa je o drogah.. kam gre #ubuntu-si :D
<lurker69> podobn je koka, tud nimaš mere, narod snufa dokler se jim iz nose kri ne ulije, hvala bogu da je tak draga
<idioterna> dunno
<idioterna> sosolci so rekl da ko so od trave high se loh z mano normalno pogovarjjo
<lurker69> pa nimam rad koke drgač, večina ljudi ki jo imajo radi so ljudje katerih karakter se z mojim ne ujem preveč
<idioterna> in so sklepal da morm torej js bit skos high
<lurker69> ja čist možno
<lurker69> ker na travi so (smo)eni normalni
<lurker69> trava je (to je moja teroija) podzavestno samozdravljenje rahle depresije
<lurker69> ljudje ki imajho zelo dari travo smo si vsi malo podobni, v srednji šoli v prvem letniku lahok precej natančno napoveš kdo bo v 3tjem letniku kadil redno in kfdo ne
<idioterna> hehe
<idioterna> pr ns so jo vsi :)
<idioterna> mislm, dva sva bla k nisva
<lurker69> pol ko se navadiš niti ne zadane več, le spravi te v budno stanje da ti možgani normalno delajo
<lurker69> zato je brezveze da je prepovedana ker csi kadijo
<lurker69> sam gnar zapravlamo, policija se mora s tem ukvarjat namest da bi se z resnim kriminalom
<lurker69> pa de na govorimo o tem kaka škoda je da se nič slabega hoteče ljudi po neuner zapira in maltretira
<idioterna> to je kr stala ja
<idioterna> men so ze odgovoril
<lurker69> ogromno ljudi je brezveze zaprtih in brezveze sovraži policijo in posledično celotno državo samo zaradit te neumne cvojne protti drogam
<idioterna> http://predlagam.vladi.si/webroot/idea/view/245
<Seniorita> predlagam.vladi.si: Legalizacija oziroma dekriminalizacija vseh prepovedanih drog
<lurker69> s tem nič ne dosežeš
<lurker69> osebno ne hodim na volitve
<idioterna> js pa in ni res, da nic ne dosezes
<idioterna> tocno s tem se najvec doseze
<lurker69> nočem met nič s tem, ne podpitram demokracije kot jo imamo trenutno, n a listi ni nikogar ki bi ga volil
<idioterna> vsi ostali nacini so slabsi
<idioterna> ja, kandidirat moras
<idioterna> to sem tudi ze ugotovil
<lurker69> najbolj srečen bi bil če bi nekega dne po volitvah v dnevniku rekli:
<idioterna> da druge moznosti kot volit najmanj debilno opcijo al pa kandidirat
<idioterna> nimas
<idioterna> in najmanj debilna opcija je se vedno konkretno retardirana
<lurker69> ker je bila usdeležba na volitvah le 0.043% se je parlament odločil da se razpusti in imeli bomo tehnično vlado sestavljeno it strokovnjakov iz posameznih področij in naključnih državljanov
<idioterna> js bom kandidiral ko bom mel cas napisat program
<lurker69> tak ko so mel islandci recimo
<idioterna> pa v stranko ne bom pustu nobenga idiota
<idioterna> pa ce bo kdo kej izsiljeval al pa goljufal al pa ksna korupcija al pa karkoli, takoj vn
<idioterna> nema tu
<idioterna> vse mora bit transparentno
<lurker69> ja tako kot si ti ponavadi niso (nismo) sprejeti v stranke
<lurker69> al pa odnehamo oziroma nočemo sodelovati v politiki
<anny> hey!
<anny> kdo noče sodelovati v politiki?
<lurker69> osebno sem bil zelo aktiven pri ustanavljanju mladiskega sveta MSS
<lurker69> vse supe, planiranje in vse to
<lurker69> pol pa pridem na ustanovno sejo in dobim zapisnik seje in rezultate glasovanje v zapisniku v naprej napiseane!!!
<lurker69> so se barabe pred sejo dobil, zmenl kak bojo glasoval in kr napisal zapisnik da se med sejo kdo nebi zmotu
<anny> haha
<anny> welcome to politics
<lurker69> al pa recimo ko si n komisiji na študentskih volitvah in zjutraj pripeljejo skrinjice v katerih sliš že polno glasovnic
<lurker69> in če upraša ali naj škatle nebi bile prazne ti šofer pove da so to  verjeto one glasovnice iz predglasovanja pa glasovanja po pošti
<lurker69> >v vaski skrinjici nekaj...
<lurker69> eh naj majo svoj cirkus če ga hočejo, jes gream raj na obalo za vikend  pa kitajske mamile jem
<idioterna> lurker69: nardit moras svojo stranko
<idioterna> in ne tolerirat takih reci
<idioterna> brb, otrokom morm zobe umit
<lurker69> in pol sedet u parlamentu z vsemi temi osli
<lurker69> edina varjanta ki jo sprejemem je popolna reorganizacija sistema
<lurker69> vlado razdelit na sektorje podobno kot so ministrstva
<anny> kaj so kitajske mamile?
<idioterna> anny: ja to k sintetizirajo
<lurker69> viš ko se bojijo takih idej, me kr iz neta odklopjo, to je vse zarota
<lurker69> nobenga mandatarjja ki pol šolsvu mal vzame da vojski mal več da, strogo strokovne odločitve ocenjene iz strani nečesa podobnega kot imajo v ameriki za porot na sodiščih
<lurker69> in vsi zakoni morajo biti življenski in logični, če narod nečesa ne spoštuje se zakon ukine v treh dneh
<idioterna> js bi itak zamenjal zakonodajo
<idioterna> pa ne bi sel v vlado dokler ne bi mel 2/3 vecine
<lurker69> nimamo zakonov da bi z njimi oblikovali družbo ampak se mora zakonodaja prilagajati razvoju družbe
<lurker69> aja pa še to, če že mamo volitve
<lurker69> če pred volitvami na lepih jumbo plakatih nekaj obljubljš, si izvoljen in tega ne izpolniš...
 * CrazyLemon pokes anny 
<CrazyLemon> buhdej
<lurker69> greš po mandatu za 20 let v zapor in tvoja stranka je prepovedan za vse večne čase tako kot nacisti
<lurker69> mogoč bi to vneslo malo poštenosti, iskrenosti in realnih obljub v politiko
<idioterna> hehe
<idioterna> verjetn ne bi noben vec kandidiru :)
<anny> Krejzi, nehaj me pokat!
<anny> ni najslabše, če postaviš nerealne pogoje
<anny> čist na koncu je vdaja v usodo...kar jih je veliko že naredilo
<idioterna> nah, js nism tak da bi se vdajal v karkoli
<anny> no viš
<anny> zdaj pa sestavimo en oreng program
<anny> Točka 1. Vsi ga pijmo.
<anny> Točka 2. Pijmo, dokler nas ne pobere.
<anny> Točka 3. V nejasnostih glej točko 1.
<lurker69> točka ena: razpustitev parlamenta    se mi zdi da bi si samo z tem zagotovili večino na volitvah, če ljudje ne bi glasovali tako kot so že od nekdaj glasovali v jihovi družini...
<anny> lurker69, tega ne moreš preprečiti....družinski člani glasujejo podobno, čeprav so med seboj na smrt skregani
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VI_0e5RfmPA      holy shit
<Seniorita> Woman didn't notice the car - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/thebest247com«
<jero_> zakaj mi noben ni povedal, da je mate debatni krožek
<jero_> -je
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: verjetno je se na gas prtisnla
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny sam a si jo vidu kako jo je vrglo v Å¡ipo.. faaak
<dz0ny> tole si poglej http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=9yMZmb_o5Uk
<Seniorita> How to fail the driving test in under 10 seconds - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Not russia this time! Korean woman fails driving test in under 10s. New world record? SUBSCRIBE FOR MORE: http://bit.ly/14I4sSF Automobiles, Car Crash Compil...«
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: za tist nimam besed
<CrazyLemon> tale je funny :D
<dz0ny> mja zdej si me spomnil in sem Å¡el gledat Dash Cam Compilation #18 AUGUST 2013 FullHD
<anny> zlo podoben primer kot tale
<anny> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dNFaAqS2f18
<Seniorita> Shocking Motorcycle Crash into Bicycles 4/27/2013 - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Rider hits cyclists coming out of a turn on Mulholland Hwy. Cyclists didn't appear to have serious injuries. Note about cyclists and riders co-existing on th...«
<anny> mislim, da gre za nek psihološki fenomen povezan s pozornostjo
<idioterna> tega sm pa ze vidu
<CrazyLemon> huh..padec na glavo je zgledal painful
<lurker69> CrazyLemon: to pa stres dela
<lurker69> se mi je zgodila na las podobna nesreča pr  precej večji itrosti
<idioterna> dobr da ni bla prvezana
<idioterna> bi se loh vzgal avto
<idioterna> pa bi not ostala.
<lurker69> ja dobr jo u šajbo vrže
<CrazyLemon> lurker69 tudi ti nisi gledal kam voziš?
<dz0ny> ugh https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=rnj8JlGmguc#t=160 sick
<Seniorita> Dash Cam Compilation #18 AUGUST 2013 FullHD - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> and you call it stres?
<Seniorita> »The main purpose of these compilations is to make us better drivers. The videos are about the consequences of unpredictable actions, not paying attention, be...«
<CrazyLemon> idioterna pri tako majhnih hitrostih pa se res ne more vžgat avto
<lurker69> ne jes sem bil nedolžen
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: v sajbo pa se zmer loh prletis :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ugh
<idioterna> which she did
<lurker69> cca 80 po magistralni ravni cesti, redek rpomet, omajitev 60
<CrazyLemon> idioterna exactly..zato pa obstaja varnostni pas :)
<lurker69> model nasproti mene počai zavije čez moj pas na dovoz svoje hiše
<lurker69> direkt pred mene
<lurker69> sm mel ene petnajst metrov Å¡pur komi
<lurker69> to je sekunda pr 80 kn/h
<CrazyLemon> lurker69 torej nisi bil ravno nedolžen
<lurker69> mag s prometom sem se pelu
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: prskoč na sedmo minuto :P
<lurker69> avto 150 metrov pred mano je isto Å¡el 80 in avto za mano prav tako
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny zakaj t=xxx ne dela???
<lurker69> je zak kilometrski popolnoma raven pregleden odsek
<lurker69> ded me je paš spegledu
<lurker69> itak sem se ga precej izogno, prletu v njegov prtljažnik in ni blo hudo splo sam avta sta bla oba zanič
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: ja sej to sm sarkasticno napisu
<lurker69> aja pa un je mel osem let staro punčko zadi...
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: k je ful folka k "js se ne prvezem k je nevarn"
<lurker69> pa se hvala bogu ni prevč vstrašla
<idioterna> dz0ny: a si vidu
<idioterna> dz0ny: kaj se ti zgodi ce se po kolesarskih vozs
<CrazyLemon> idioterna pri tebi itak ne vem kaj je sarkastično kaj pa real :) in ta folk k to pravi si zasluži "polizat šipo" :)
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=rnj8JlGmguc#t=3m30
<Seniorita> Dash Cam Compilation #18 AUGUST 2013 FullHD - YouTube
<Seniorita> »The main purpose of these compilations is to make us better drivers. The videos are about the consequences of unpredictable actions, not paying attention, be...«
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: pol pa se na 9, mas enga native američana
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny lol @ 7min - ne ve se ker je hujši.. ta ko vozi motor ali tisti z avtom :D
<anny> uf...ni čudno, če so vam vse ženske pobegnile
<lurker69> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5XSmDk1bTtc
<Seniorita> Subaru Impreza vs Motorcycle FAIL in Russia - YouTube
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: glej do konca, uno zijanje je samo začetek
<Seniorita> »Meanwhile in Russia.. Subaru Impreza vs Motorcycle FAIL«
<lurker69> takele nesreče so neumen in nepotrebne
<lurker69> pa Å¡koda impreze
<lurker69> drgač je pa kak mesc nazaj umru un ful znan gruzijski BMW drifter
<dz0ny> anny :) lej to se zgodi če si kavalir https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=LzfyyB17hAg
<Seniorita> Car Crash Compilation HD #31 | Russian Dash Cam Accidents NEW JULY 2013 - YouTube
<Seniorita> »New Russian car crash compilations JULY 2013 in HD quality #31 | Cвежая подборка аварии и дтп июль 2013 #31 This video is for educational purposes only. Watc...«
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny :D
<lurker69> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gpAzXqIcWzc  kapo dol glede sposobnosti, sam takis stvari se naj nebi počelo ko je promet na cestah
<Seniorita> BMW M5 "NeedForDrive.com" LAST ILLEGAL Street Racing and Drift, Driver - Giorgi Tevzadze - YouTube
<Seniorita> »This is the LAST ILLEGAL street racing video. Join Us at "NEEDFORDRIVE.COM", NEW LEGAL VIDEOS SOON!!! Driver - GIORGI TEVZADZE. GEORGIA, TBILISI. Video is Pr...«
<lurker69> čeprav ma ded tak filing da mam kr solzne očke ko gledam tele posnetke, filing tkole vozit  u prometu mora bit izjemen
<idioterna> hehe
<idioterna> pa ne rabs bmwja
<idioterna> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TgvjnOJwWTU
<Seniorita> Asymmetric Urban Warfare - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny haha..si vidu 1:05 - 1:20 ??? karma is a biiiatch :D
<dz0ny> mhm
<dz0ny> tale je scarry https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=LzfyyB17hAg#t=238
<Seniorita> Car Crash Compilation HD #31 | Russian Dash Cam Accidents NEW JULY 2013 - YouTube
<Seniorita> »New Russian car crash compilations JULY 2013 in HD quality #31 | Cвежая подборка аварии и дтп июль 2013 #31 This video is for educational purposes only. Watc...«
<idioterna> brazgotinast? :)
<idioterna> propane tanks
<idioterna> nice
<idioterna> buy gazprom
<idioterna> no zdej pa verjamem da se v siriji zastruplajo
<idioterna> MSF so confirmal
<CrazyLemon> http://www.24ur.com/po-celnem-trcenju-je-82-letni-voznik-umrl.html      unbelievable..
<Seniorita> 24ur.com - Po čelnem trčenju je 82-letni voznik umrl
<Seniorita> »Lokalne ceste v okolici Celja so prinesle novo smrtno žrtev. 82-letni voznik, ki je peljal iz smeri Grobelnega proti Šentjurju, je včeraj zvečer zapeljal na nasprotno smerno vozišče in čelno trčil v osebni avtomobil, ki ga je upravljal 62-letni moški. Povzročitelj nesreče je umrl.«
 * CrazyLemon bi vsem nad 65 vzel vozniško 
<anny> dokler CR ne bo sam 65
<CrazyLemon> no..sej bi jim dovolil da vozijo..pod pogojem da vsako leto obnovijo znanje ter naredijo preizkus
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> zadnjič me je en nono skoraj pobral v krožišču ker očitno ne pozna pravila
<CrazyLemon> pa Å¡e pizdu se je name :)
<idioterna> ful je dobr ja
<idioterna> k pelejo prot kroziscu
<idioterna> pa dajo lev zmigovc
<idioterna> pa ze kr ves da to pomen MJESTAAAA
<CrazyLemon> ta ni nič dal.. samo uletel je not čeprav sem imel z roko nakazal da bom zavil.. čeprav sem bil rumeno črn kot čebela in me ne moreš zgrešit na cesti.. ampak on sploh ni pogledal, je kr uletel v krožišče :)
<CrazyLemon> -imel
<idioterna> aja s kolesom si bil
<idioterna> pol si pa itak future roadkill
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: on je mislil da je krozisce sam za avte
<idioterna> why would anyone notice you
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6qycF0raqpg
<Seniorita> Drivers Knock down cyclist in Greenford West London - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Incident on 23 August 2011 - Ruislip Road East j/w Costons Lane, Greenford. Driving without due care and attention. Driver one Defendant: Chris Bassett, Cour...«
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny on ni nič mislil :D
<CrazyLemon> idioterna da faq
<idioterna> ane
<CrazyLemon> kr pelje čez tipa
<idioterna> mhm
<idioterna> pa se ful po gasu
<idioterna> k se neki cudn zatika
<Sky[x]> lol
<zdobersek> sj tega reveza sta dva nalozla
<idioterna> mhm
<idioterna> prov mu je
<idioterna> kaj se je pa po predpisih vozu
<idioterna> lepo bi preseku polno crto pa obvozu unga k ga ni vidu po napacni strani
<idioterna> pa bi blo vse kul
<idioterna> js to skos delam
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LsJiGF_Groo
<Seniorita> 2014 Kia Soul Hamster Commercial (Lady Gaga "Applause" Official Song) - YouTube
<Seniorita> »It's sleeker, sexier and more sophisticated than ever. And we're not just talking about the 2014 Kia Soul. The formerly frumpy Kia Hamsters have totally tran...«
<CrazyLemon> all buff - no fluff :D
<anny> gremo ajat
<anny> ln
<idioterna> video sucks just as bad as the car
<yang> dober koncert je bil
<idioterna> kdo pa
<yang> orleki
<yang> no potem sem koncal zgoraj v top-u nad namo
<yang> in prasam kaj pomeni tista vrvica na prehodu
<yang> pa pravi ena "to je za V.I.P folk"
<yang> pa prasam, kolk pa stane , ce se slucajno pocutis za med V.I.P
<yang> pa pravi "Moras narocit flaso in placat 120 EUR"
<yang> pol verjetno dobis se striptiz
<yang> no drgac na orlekih ni blo vip folka
<yang> je blo dost fino
#ubuntu-si 2013-08-25
<idioterna> v topu
<idioterna> haha
<idioterna> a ni to bivsi global? :)
<idioterna> in ti mas pol nerve rect da "so na metelkovi sami narkici" ? :)
<zdobersek> breza: breza
<breza> 14.
<idioterna> so meta
<zdobersek> men bolj slici na mojco
<idioterna> nah
<idioterna> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fn0fDg3eiRU
<Seniorita> Pankrti - Metka - YouTube
<Seniorita> »No description.«
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek se da kje gledat današnjo etapo?
<zdobersek> eurosport
<zdobersek> fanatik.
<CrazyLemon> hm.. a se etapa še ni začela?
<Sky[x]> lp
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ob treh se vkljucijo v prenos
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek kul..ty
<zdobersek> mogoc se kje ze prej zacne, streami so ponavadi na http://steephill.tv
<Seniorita> steephill.tv bike travelogue and procycling live coverage
<Seniorita> »Alternative bike racing and touring reports with big photographs and action video from the most scenic cycling destinations around the world. Recreational reports from California, Hawaii, New Zealand, Italy and France. Pro Tour bike racing coverage of the Tour de France, Giro d'Italia and Amgen Tour of California to name a few.«
<zdobersek> ob enih zacnejo
<CrazyLemon> https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-rPVxEt075ik/UhksQbSf9WI/AAAAAAAAE30/KUKgFQUWJJc/w958-h719-no/13+-+1
<zdobersek> not my fault.
<dz0ny> haha http://gifpow.com/archive/1d68d119bf04886cf3d66d1d1e678c1f3e9af017.gif
<Sky[x]> ej kaj je ze un program k zazenes nek iv terminalu in ce tud ugasnes puttya ti dela se vedno na serverju
<Sky[x]> ne morm se spomnt imena :(
<Sky[x]> ni vazno a se ti prekine povezala/crkne komp se vedno se na serverju uzvaja
<dz0ny> tmux
<dz0ny> screen
<dz0ny> X :)
<dz0ny> omg putty, zdej se kitty uporablja
<Sky[x]> kitty hehe :D
<Sky[x]> sej puutya nism ze dolg uporabov :P
<Sky[x]> screen tnx :)
<Sky[x]> dz0ny: mas ti kej na amazonu drgac mislm lavfas kej pri njih ?
<zdobersek> heehee
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: https://twitter.com/Greghenderson1/status/371381133436805120
<Seniorita> Twitter / Greghenderson1: Just an average night with ...
<Seniorita> »Instantly connect to what's most important to you. Follow your friends, experts, favorite celebrities, and breaking news.«
<zdobersek> https://twitter.com/HansenAdam/status/371553076811157504
<Seniorita> Twitter / HansenAdam: Ubuntu(Linux) installed!!! ...
<Seniorita> »Instantly connect to what's most important to you. Follow your friends, experts, favorite celebrities, and breaking news.«
<CrazyLemon> potreboval je 11 ur za ubuntu install? :D
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ne merkam na to, tale dva sta profi kolesarja, k zdle po spaniji vozta
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek vem :D
<CrazyLemon> ampak.. 13h nazaj sta rekla da inštalirata ubuntu
<CrazyLemon> 2h nazaj pa je napisal ubuntu installed :D
<CrazyLemon> "Was close to a dns today for Vuelta."
<CrazyLemon> :D
<zdobersek> ma sta menda morala spat vmes
<Sky[x]> kva je bla fora da sta rabla 13h ?
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=e8eZuxjo3iY
<Seniorita> разборки на дороге - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> car
<Seniorita> »Женщина на китайском седане стала поворачивать налево, не уступив дорогу ТС, движущимся навстречу, и чуть не устроила ДТП. Водитель фольксвагена оказался шиб...«
<zdobersek> :>
<yang> idioterna: ja bivsi global, sej je isti klinac kot prej
<yang> idioterna: pac plac je spremenjen
<yang> zdej je "vrvica" da loci normalen folk od mafijozotov
<miha685089> dan
<breza> Hej miha685089, lepo te je videti!
<miha685089> !g teat
<Seniorita> Teat - Definition and More from the Free Merriam-Webster Dictionary http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/teat
<skyx_> dan
<breza> Dober dan, skyx_
<miha685089> kako?
<skyx_> bedn dan
<skyx_> sam spat bi sel nazaj ce bi lahko
<miha685089> dez?
<skyx_> jp
<skyx_> p[a slabo dpal
<miha685089> naporna noc?
<skyx_> ne
<skyx_> k spis doma po 1 mescu :)
<pitko> :D
<dz0ny> a pa te zebe, al nimaš pouštra :P
<miha685089> sky ti za pc?
<skyx_> pc?
<miha685089> lahk kopiras vic iz fb? ne znam na telefonu :p
<skyx_> mijenjam juga sa kukom za stojadina sa kukom. sifra: kuku tebi, kuku meni!!
<skyx_> tole ?
<skyx_> !g translate mijenjam juga sa kukom za stojadina sa kukom. sifra: kuku tebi, kuku meni!!
<Seniorita> Jako Dobar Vic !!! - Elitesecurity.org :: light-html arhiva foruma http://arhiva.elitesecurity.org/t151280-Jako-Dobar-Vic
<miha685089> !t hr sl probi
<Seniorita> generalka
<miha685089> tak je bil smesn vic ponoc :p
<skyx_> !t hr sl mijenjam juga sa kukom za stojadina sa kukom. sifra: kuku tebi, kuku meni!!
<Seniorita> . Domov South z montažnim Stojadin s kljuko koda: vaju , gorje mi !
<miha685089> hm
<skyx_> miha685089,  kaj je z unmu sms appom
<skyx_> k sva ga testirala enkrt?
<skyx_> a to je zascita pred nsa ? :P
<miha685089> naj bi delu.
<miha685089> da sky... upam
<CrazyLemon> lol ne pomaga ti translate pri vicih
<CrazyLemon> če ga ne razumeš ga pač ne razumeš :D
<pitko> CrazyLemon uprabljaš kej vim?
<CrazyLemon> pitko ne
<pitko> ?
<pitko> :D
<pitko> nisi ti računalničar?
<miha685089> crazy kuku i tebi
<CrazyLemon> pitko ne? fdvjevc sm
<pitko> hhaha ne jebi :D
<skyx_> v cem je razlika med vi pa vim sploh ?
<CrazyLemon> ti bo pitko povedal.. on je računalničar
<pitko> cc
<miha685089> ste eni mazohisti.. za konzolo jed, graficno gedit
<pitko> ma ni neke velike razlike
<CrazyLemon> http://mosh.mit.edu/
<Seniorita> Mosh: the mobile shell
<Seniorita> »Mobile shell that supports roaming and intelligent local echo. Like SSH secure shell, but allows mobility and more responsive and robust.«
<CrazyLemon> Mosh automatically roams as you move between Internet connections. Use Wi-Fi on the train, Ethernet in a hotel, and LTE on a beach: you'll stay logged in.
<CrazyLemon> nice feature
<zdobersek> vim je nadgradnja vija
<zdobersek> Vi iMproved
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ti si zihr računalničar!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: a ves da nisem
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek sam ne mi reč da si tudi ti fdvjevc!?
<zdobersek> vsaj uradno ne
<zdobersek> nope
<pitko> mislm vse kar je v vi je tut v vimu
<pitko> ne
<pitko> zade
<pitko> zadeva je fajn :)
<pitko> mislm iz eclipsa Å¡altat na vi :)
<dz0ny> hahaha
<miha685089> pitko get a life
<pitko> :D
<pitko> haha
<pitko> miha685089 sej bo :)
<zdobersek> ni vse 100% kompatibilno
<zdobersek> zakaj pa ne gEdit?
<pitko> sej se zajbavam :) bom kr pr eclipsu
<pitko> :)
<pitko> že tok kode spisal v eclipsu da ga nedam :
<pitko> :)
<zdobersek> MSVC je isto top-notch
<zdobersek> idioterna: prid poducit nevernike
<dz0ny> kaj ima eclipse z kodo?
<zdobersek> v njega tipkas
<dz0ny> prenoscljivstjo kode :9
<dz0ny> meh
<pitko> :)
<zdobersek> wut
<CrazyLemon> prenosljivostjo kode :)*
<zdobersek> Ctrl+C?
<CrazyLemon> nigga pls
<CrazyLemon> i type with 9 fingers
<zdobersek> .yt axel foley get outta here
<breza> Beverly Hills Cop Serge & Axel "get the fuck outta here"(nekaj sekund) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TL6NY5lfBAg ♥79 ▶54,280
<miha685089> .yt what what
<breza> Samwell - "What What (In the Butt)"(4 minute) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fbGkxcY7YFU ♥139,460 ▶52,766,740
<miha685089> lp
<CrazyLemon> Pozdravljeni,
<CrazyLemon> ob 14:59 se bo na Eurosport pričela oddaja Kolesarstvo: Dirka po Španiji, za katero ste si nastavili opomnik.
<CrazyLemon> fensi :)
<zdobersek> kter app?
<CrazyLemon> siol.tv
<CrazyLemon> opomnik na mail :)
<zdobersek> a ti torej do te mere zaupas desnim
<zdobersek> zanimivo
<CrazyLemon> a si opazil favicon na siol.net?
<zdobersek> a je na njem jansa?
<CrazyLemon> close!
<CrazyLemon> (PS) :)
<CrazyLemon> je kr en mau fishy vse skupaj
<zdobersek> tole? http://siol.sdn.si/ps/i/favicon.ico
<zdobersek> wut http://gifek.sdn.si/js/gifek-img.js
<zdobersek> http://gifek.sdn.si/ :>
<Seniorita> Let go!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek a je to posnetek skupinskega kronometra?
<CrazyLemon> in ne ni to ta favicon ki je v chromeu.. je samo (PS)
<CrazyLemon> druga etapa bo imo ob 16:45-18.00
<zdobersek> empty your cache
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Mafijec: Dostop do map v mapi /media  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40613/#p40613
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: Dostop do map v mapi /media  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40614/#p40614
<lurker69> http://pgp.mit.edu:11371/pks/lookup?op=vindex&search=0x324BEE81A275E619
<Seniorita> Search results for '0x324bee81a275e619'
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek si vidu kaj dela ubuntu?
<CrazyLemon> greg henderson drugi na prvem vzponu :>
<CrazyLemon> in tretji overall
<zdobersek> sej se ni konc
<zdobersek> gremo gledat ...
<CrazyLemon> janez janez :/ skoda
<anny> džej džeju se rola
<zdobersek> YYYY JANEZ YYYYYYYY
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: zadnji klanec https://twitter.com/ammattipyoraily/status/371666963145052160
<Seniorita> Twitter / ammattipyoraily: #LaVuelta, Stage 2. Alto do ...
<Seniorita> »Instantly connect to what's most important to you. Follow your friends, experts, favorite celebrities, and breaking news.«
<dz0ny> zanimivo http://twistedsifter.com/2012/02/famously-doctored-photographs/
<Seniorita> 12 Historic Photographs That Were Manipulated «TwistedSifter
<Seniorita> »    With the advent of powerful desktop publishing software like Adobe Photoshop, digital image manipulation has become mainstream. However, even before the invention of such software, do...«
<dz0ny> lurker69: a si tirekel da je tale zadeva sumljiva http://goldbug.sourceforge.net/
<Seniorita> GoldBug - Secure Instant Messenger
<lurker69> na-a prvič vidim
<lurker69> men zgleda zlo legitimno
<lurker69> pgp aes ssl zgledaskot preveč lepo
<lurker69> skor*
<lurker69> lahk pa uprašaš u #crypto uni bojo bolš vedl al je vse kar reklamirajo res la ne
<zdobersek> boo sourceforge
<dz0ny> https://prism-break.org/
<Seniorita> Opt out of global data surveillance programs like PRISM, XKeyscore, and Tempora - PRISM Break
<zdobersek> ooold
<zdobersek> pa taglavni igralec je gej
<zdobersek> sam povem.
<dz0ny> a?
<dz0ny> kaj ma to veze
<lurker69> kak glavni igralec? kako vezo ma to z goldbugom? al pa tistim prismbreak linkom?
 * lurker69 nima blage veze o čem teče pogovor
<lurker69> sam tale goldbug... to deluje sam na njihovem serverju potem ane?
<dz0ny> lurker69: nekaj infota http://www.gossamer-threads.com/lists/gnupg/users/62118
<Seniorita> License violation: GoldBug | GnuPG | users
<Seniorita> »License violation: GoldBug GnuPG users«
<lurker69> al lahka uporabiš ostale irc strežnike ter se potem posti dekodirajo u tvoji aplikaciji
<zdobersek> :/
<lurker69> mah ne, že vidim na svojem telefonu nardiš server in pol se tvoji sogovorniki conenctajo
<zdobersek> the Matador of shitstorm
<sasa84_> Jühuuuuü
<sasa84_> Ooo zdobersek
<zdobersek> o hai sasa84_
<sasa84_> Gre kdo na sladoled v lj?
<sasa84_> Ce bi bla v celju, bi sla z zdobersekB-)
<dz0ny> ok
<dz0ny> .imdb Raanjhanaa
<zdobersek> ce bi bil v LJ, bi jaz sel, sasa84_!
<zdobersek> ...
<breza1> Raanjhanaa (2013) - 7.8(✋ 6,462) (RT N/A) http://imdb.com/title/tt2359810
<breza1> A small-town boy needs to break through the class divide to gain acceptance from his childhood sweetheart who is in love with big city ideals.
<sasa84_> Oh zdobersek.,. Ni usojeno
<zdobersek> dz0ny: to je ta film, posnet v SLO?
<zdobersek> sasa84_: bo ze :>
<dz0ny> zdobersek: ravno iščem trailer da bi potrdil
<sasa84_> Pa tok bi sladoled pa zdoberska:-P
<sasa84_> yang je iz lj:-P
<dz0ny> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qTcEC5hZGdk
<Seniorita> 'Oka Choopuke Padipoya Song' idedo bagunde Vijay Prakash! - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Watch the song trailer for Oka Choopuke Padipoya song from my movie Naayak, sung by Vijay Prakash. Not many know that Vijay Prakash is one of the four singer...«
<dz0ny> tale je ^^
<dz0ny> sasa84: sej se pa do njega zapeleš vprašaenje je samo kako močno si ga želiš :P
<sasa84_> Sladoled bi:-P
<zdobersek> mene pa ne ... okej.
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Mafijec: Re: Dostop do map v mapi /media  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40615/#p40615
<dz0ny> Five year olds are totally at home on an iPad and think a screen without touch "isn't working". As they get older, all screens will have to conform to the new reality.
 * dz0ny bere en psy zadevo
<zdobersek> gangnam style psy?
<dz0ny> ne :)
<dz0ny> nc grem doat igrat
<yang> par dobrih vicov je na unmu linku hehe
<yang> recimo tale
<yang> Uhvatio pop zlatnu ribicu. Ribica zavapi:
<yang> - Ako me pustiš, ispuniću ti dve želje!
<yang> Pop pristane i reče:
<yang> - Moja prva želja… neću više da budem sveštenik!
<yang> U tom trenu ribica mu uzme Bibliju, baci je, pa kaže:
<yang> - Dobro, više nisi sveštenik, hajde, reci mi drugu želju!
<yang> Pop:
<yang> - Hoću da imam puno para, da ništa ne radim, samo da uživam…
<yang> Tad ribica uzme nazad Bibliju, vrati mu je i drekne:
<yang> - Pope, koga ti to zaye6avaš?!?!
<dz0ny> sem probam uštulit v en klan kjer so geekette
<zdobersek> !g geekette
<Seniorita> Urban Dictionary: geekette http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=geekette
<zdobersek> dz0ny: klan link?
<dz0ny> bejz :)
<zdobersek> nekak si mi vzbudu interes
<pitko> k je možno dat kam xml fajl na ubuntu.si?
<zdobersek> lahko bi ga dal v PNG, pa potem uploadu kot avatar na forumu
<pitko> aa :D
<pitko> :D
<pitko> ?
<pitko> to se dejansko da?
<zdobersek> mhm
<idioterna> http://bou.si/pic/industrial-skyline-2.jpg
<idioterna> http://app.strava.com/activities/77464289
<Seniorita> Bike Ride Profile | Mau za Savo near Ljubljana Polje | Times and Records | Strava
<zdobersek> kudos idioterna
<zdobersek> da se ti le da.
<idioterna> ful mi je vsec tak vreme
<pitko> laži kolesareš?
<pitko> :)
<idioterna> ni teh prfuknenih kolesarjev na cestah!
<Sky[x]> dons je bil super dan za sportat
<Sky[x]> vmes je mal porosiv dez ampak nic vecjega
<idioterna> jsm meu skos mokro cesto
<idioterna> ds je pa bl mal padal
<maxipin> Si fajn gonil?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek not bad..not bad at all :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny mene spammajo s tem goldbugom :)
<CrazyLemon> lepa ta tourca
<CrazyLemon> ne zgleda zahtevna
<sasa84_> Jest bi Å¡e zmer sladoled:$
<sasa84_> fnj
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ nehi iskat pozornost pa pejt v prvi mcdonalds pa si kupi sladoled :)
<maxipin> lol
<idioterna> maxipin: nisem
<idioterna> maxipin: skos sm pazu da sm penzioniru
<sasa84_> CrazyLemon, mam delec do mca:-/
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ drugič si nabavi stanovanje bližje meku..ane :>
<sasa84_> Mcdrive v btcju pride v poštev kvečjemu
<sasa84_> Sj nimam fleta
<maxipin> sasa84_: pojdi k kakšnem šiptarju po sladolet
<maxipin> v vašem koncu jih je ziher veliko
<CrazyLemon> !g hdd olimpija
<Seniorita> Hddolimpija.com http://www.hddolimpija.com/
<zdobersek> OHNOES
<CrazyLemon> sm mislu kupit :D
<Sky[x]> blank page ?
<CrazyLemon> ja..domene niso podaljšali
<Sky[x]> http://www.racunalniske-novice.com/novice/dogodki-in-obvestila/namestitev-instagrama-na-osebni-racunalnik-vas-lahko-drago-stane.html
<Seniorita> Namestitev Instagrama na osebni računalnik vas lahko drago stane!
<Seniorita> »Pred kratkim se je na svetovnem spletu pojavil program Instagram za osebne računalnike, ki omogoča dostop do storitev brez uporabe spletnega brskalnika.«
<dz0ny> ^^ lol, why on earth would you do that
<zdobersek> instaselfie
<dz0ny> a to http://images.dropmeme.com/uploads/meme/image/931/1377459808-91448f811b3ad813dbde54cfb4531c46.jpg
<CrazyLemon> lol
<dz0ny> huh http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=taqHJ9U-Vts#t=35
<Seniorita> New !!! Best Compilation Of Russian Cars Crash 2013 "HD" - YouTube
<Seniorita> »All crashes in this video are non-fatal.Take this video as a learning tool. This video is only for educational purposes. Be careful on the road. Drive safely...«
<CrazyLemon> še vedno gledaš? :)
<CrazyLemon> in dz0ny pri t= ti manjka s na koncu ! :)
<CrazyLemon> lol
<sasa84_> Ah ja...
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: sej mal naprej pa enga v križišču oropajo
<dz0ny> svašta
<CrazyLemon> thank god for russian dashboard cams :p
<dz0ny> sam res
<dz0ny> rofl http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=fWzrGOFMorE#t=115s
<Seniorita> We Love Russia Compilation 2013 | Fails / Wins Compilation July 2013 - YouTube
<Seniorita> »New Fail/Win Compilation August 2013: http://youtu.be/4iSCtrEDD9c Original: http://youtu.be/uRgk_Y7bGyA Fail Compilation June 2013 Week 1 Fail Compilation Ap...«
<dz0ny> ajeto
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: Dostop do map v mapi /media  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40616/#p40616
<dz0ny> First they came for the communists,
<dz0ny> and I didn't speak out because I wasn't a communist.
<dz0ny> Then they came for the socialists,
<dz0ny> and I didn't speak out because I wasn't a socialist.
<dz0ny> Then they came for the freedom activists,
<dz0ny> and I didn't speak out because I wasn't a freedom activist.
<dz0ny> Then they came for me,
<dz0ny> and there was no one left to speak for me.
<dz0ny> https://plus.google.com/110558071969009568835/posts/ZeHgRXS6AZs
<Seniorita> Koushik Dutta – Google+ - AllCast Beta 4Heads up. Google's latest Chromecast update…
<Seniorita> »AllCast Beta 4Heads up. Google's latest Chromecast update intentionally breaks AllCast. They disabled 'video_playback' support from the ChromeCast…«
<idioterna> then they came for the cyclists,
<idioterna> but they already left.
<idioterna> al kko ze
<dz0ny> :)
<idioterna> hahaha
<idioterna> if dracula jumps at you, just hold the cross like this
<idioterna> he's allergic to bullshit
<Kitar|st> :o
<dz0ny> so many :)
<Kitar|st> yea its shocking
<Kitar|st> xD
#ubuntu-si 2014-08-18
<napsy_> dan
<zdobersek> yup.
<napsy_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zHW5RVvg2v4
<Pepelka13> Madonna - Like a Virgin [Official Music Video] - YouTube
<Pepelka13> »I made it through the wilderness Somehow I made it through Didn't know how lost I was Until I found you I was beat incomplete I'd been had, I was sad and blu...«
<zdobersek> .yt the social network I didn't know that tell me more
<jabuk1> The Social Network Trailer (ena minuta) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gRPxCVsgzEQ ♥1 ▶1,229
<sasa84> juhuuu
<sasa84> evo idioterna, dns sm že bla pridna :)
<idioterna> sasa84: a si ze na stravi
<sasa84> sm si jo dala ja :)
<sasa84> sam dns mi še ni beležla...se mi ni dal čakat na gps signal :P
<idioterna> sej ne rabs cakat
<zdobersek> sasa84: [
<idioterna> przges pa das v zep
<idioterna> bo ze zagrabl
<zdobersek> sasa84: \o\ |o| /o/
<idioterna> jsm bil tut pridn sam se nism koncou
<dz0ny> idioterna: sony rab 15 min da najde GPS :D
<idioterna> bom popoldan k domov pridem
<idioterna> dz0ny: to je super, pomen da loh 15 minut zastojn laufas :)
<zdobersek> ogrejes se, da potem kome rusis sans problem
<sasa84> jeeej, hvala zdobersek:D
<yang> rab kdo penaste gripe-rocke za balanco od MTBja ?
<b4d> ajde linki za stravo, hitro :D
<b4d> eko mene, bolj svoh ampak nekaj se trudim http://www.strava.com/athletes/769948
<Pepelka13> Deni B. | Cyclist on Strava
<b4d> yang: pena je out, silikon je in, ESI :)
<zdobersek> saywat http://www.strava.com/athletes/3139418
<Pepelka13> Žan Doberšek | Cyclist on Strava
<b4d> evo ti following
<zdobersek> aw yiss
<b4d> vedno je dobro imet nekoga za motivacijo, samo vi specialkarji prevec km nardite :D
<b4d> vceraj je bil dober dan, upam da je Sigma 2006 spustila duso da kej novega nabavim :D
<b4d> sasa84: evo tudi tebi follow :)
<sasa84> jeeej :D
<sasa84> Å¡e idioterna morm dodat pa zdobersek
<b4d> pa ubuntu-si klub nardit :)
<sasa84> ja! kao ubuntu-si sports team :P
<idioterna> sasa84: sej sm te acceptu
<idioterna> kdo je pa deni b?
<idioterna> a, b4d
<sasa84_> ej dz0ny, ja sony je res tko like 15min za gps :P
<dz0ny> I was not kidding
<dz0ny> dunno zakaj
<sasa84_> jutr bom probala dat že prej, d bo najdl :D
<b4d> sasa84_: probaj s prizganim wifijem
<sasa84_> to nej bi kao pohitril ja
<sasa84_> bom jutr šla pred bajto, k bolš wifi lovi :P
<b4d> ja meni jesus phone dosti prej najde ce imam wifi prizgan, to je pa itak vedno. Radijska postaja pa rabi kr ene par minut da locira, pa ima uradno boljsi GPS cip.
<sasa84_> jesus phone? to bi mogla met jst :P
<yang> sasa84_: ;)
<sasa84_> yang:  za teologe se spodob, d majo tak phone :P
<sasa84_> pa heavenly quality pa to :D
<yang> ma sej vi mate direkt kontakt z bogom, sploh telefona ne rabte :)
<yang> http://www.hindustantimes.com/Images/2010/2/236b19cb-ca6a-4c37-8430-e8e4c4bb7998HiRes.JPG
<napsy_> like a boss
<zdobersek> maybe he's the ring leader
<sasa84_> a sem čudna, če sem opazla prvo prstan???
<Matthai> ne, ampak očitno iščeš neporočene moške :-)
<idioterna> jsm neporocen
<idioterna> moski sicer ne vem ce sm
<idioterna> baje ce si indiferenten do fuzbala ne mors bit
<zdobersek> pol si ... fant?
<idioterna> mhm
<idioterna> bloke
<idioterna> lad
<idioterna> pob po nase i guess
<zdobersek> mulo
<idioterna> mulo ja
<idioterna> to je dobr izraz
<BigWhale> idioterna, pa ce kakav pijes in jes panacoto tud nisi moski
<sasa84_> BigWhale: huh, sm se že ustrašla... k men je panacotta ful dobra
<sasa84_> Matthai: +1 :)
<idioterna> kasna cota pa je to? :)
<sasa84_> mmm, njams idioterna
<lynxlynxlynx> http://devopsreactions.tumblr.com/post/95083635761/why-product-designs-fail
<Pepelka13> Why product designs fail - DevOps Reactions
<Pepelka13> »by uaiHebert«
<BigWhale> idioterna, od pane cota
<idioterna> a, guna
<idioterna> hm, zanimiv
<idioterna> mal browsam po spam trapu
<idioterna> "lift your woman to heaven tonight"
<idioterna> sm mislu da mi hocjo prodat C4 al pa rocket fuel
<zdobersek> trust in your phallus
<idioterna> je pa nek sildenafil citrat k berem da sploh ni neki zlo vnetljiv
<zdobersek> thrust*
<Sky[x]> lp
<Pepelka13>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Shutter 0.93 Improves Dropbox Support, Fixes Public Links  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/UFJsbk7ozWQ/shutter-0-93-dropbox-plugin-bug-fixes
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu.si] mattithyahu: Re: [rešeno] Retrolink Atari to USB  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42009/#p42009
<sasa84> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AX1Re6g4aBY
<Pepelka13> 50 Shades of Grey Trailer - Cute Kitten Edition - YouTube
<Pepelka13> »Mr. Grey will see you meow. Watch Mr. Grey as you have never seen him before. Subscribe to The Pet Collective: http://bit.ly/tpcsub Website: http://www.thepe...«
<Pepelka13>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: PPA Updates: Atraci 0.6.0, Atom 0.123.0, Brackets 0.42, GPaste 3.10.3 And 3.12.2, Minitube 2.2, Oracle JDK 7u67 And More  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/ElI5m5HpIck/ppa-updates-atraci-060-atom-01230.html
<sasa84_> ah ja...
<sasa84_> re huhu dz0ny:)
<CrazyLemon> .imdb the fault of our stars
<jabuk1> The Fault in Our Stars (2014) 126 min Drama Romance
<jabuk1> Ocena: 8.3/10 (56,637 glasov) MT: 69/100
<jabuk1> Hazel and Gus are two teenagers who share an acerbic wit, a disdain for the conventional, and a love that sweeps them on a journey. Their relationship is all the more miraculous given that Hazel's other constant companion is an oxygen tank, Gus jokes about his prosthetic leg, and they met and fell in love at a cancer support group.
<jabuk1> Trailer: http://www.imdb.com/video/imdb/vi2313071897/
<jabuk1> Povezava: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2582846/
<CrazyLemon> https://www.facebook.com/radiocapris/photos/a.141194292268.140121.46543152268/10152678529407269/?type=1&theater
<Pepelka13> Radio Capris - Slike s časovnice | Facebook
<Pepelka13> »Pred kakšno uro na Titovem trgu v Kopru. #breceljvakciji«
<CrazyLemon> tudi ta brecelj je pojava
<sasa84_> CrazyLemon: komentar spodi "koji k****" :D
<CrazyLemon> mhm
<idioterna> brecl je hud
<CrazyLemon> right :)
<idioterna> je ja
<CrazyLemon> of course
<idioterna> on je izvedu vatentat na rupla
<idioterna> http://www.mojvideo.com/video-vatentat-na-dimitrija-rupla/35e365e3a1ddefcb1af4
<Pepelka13> Vatentat na Dimitrija Rupla
<Pepelka13> »Vatentat na Dimitrija Rupla«
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PBDKEn-TeQg
<Pepelka13> How To Have Cybersex On The Internet - YouTube
<Pepelka13> »This 1997 instructional video can't decide whether to be informational or sexy and, as a result, succeeds at neither. Tedium has never been this topless.«
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: to zgleda kot un rdec polz
<dz0ny> k je zdej vsepovsod
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny wat? :D
<dz0ny> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/c/c3/Arion_rufus_(Dourbes).jpg/800px-Arion_rufus_(Dourbes).jpg
<sasa84_> dz0ny: lol
<zdobersek> tale vatentat je prec kul
<zdobersek> ping
<jabuk1> zdobersek: pong
<zdobersek> .vreme Celje
<jabuk1> ARSO: Celje (244m): 24°C @18.08.2014 17:00 CEST.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 55%
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 06:02:48, Kulminacija: 13:04:16, Sončni zahod: 20:05:44
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 14ur 02min 56s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> perfect!
<zdobersek> perfect schmerfect
<CrazyLemon> lazy daisy
<CrazyLemon> uporablja kdo atom editor?
<zdobersek> lemon please!
<Pepelka13>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Script Kiddies: A Kickstarter Game I Can Get Behind  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/-wsrWJDcvdc/script-kiddies-indie-game-kickstarter
<CrazyLemon> what niga
<CrazyLemon> what
<zdobersek> use vim, brutha
<CrazyLemon> dej ne nor..zakaj qrca pa imam miško
<CrazyLemon> za vim??
<netkat> zdobersek, http://www.gameofhacks.com/ , ta je pa za "prave" hekerje hehe
<Pepelka13> Game of Hacks | Checkmarx
<Pepelka13> »This game was designed to test your application hacking skills. You will be presented with vulnerable pieces of code and your mission if you choose to accept it is to find which vulnerability exists in that code as quickly as possible«
<netkat> CrazyLemon, sej jo loh v vimu tud enablas;)
<sasa84> pozna kdo koga na lenovo servisu? :P
<yang> haha
<yang> kaj se ti je ze pokvaril
<yang> kaj si pa delala
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu.si] mattithyahu: Re: [rešeno] Retrolink Atari to USB  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42010/#p42010
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: [rešeno] Retrolink Atari to USB  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42011/#p42011
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: [rešeno] Retrolink Atari to USB  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42012/#p42012
<zdobersek> koga moram zdej shekat?
<CrazyLemon> d planet
<CrazyLemon> lp
<zdobersek> liek, all of it?
<zdobersek> CIAO BELLA
<CrazyLemon> ciao bones
<zdobersek> VAI AL EDUARDO
<yang> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/BvV1HGlCAAAq-f6.jpg
<sasa84> yang: ma tipkovnca mi ne svet :)
<sasa84> mogoče se je kabel staknu al pa je kej tko narobe... morm na servis nest 1x k bo cajt :)
<dz0ny> netkat: zdobersek je master heker, te prepriča da poženeš rm -rf /; dd if=/dev/random of=/dev/sd*
<zdobersek> don't forget sudo
<sasa84> oh zdobersek... kdo se lahko kosa z njim ...
<lynxlynxlynx> pa dd ne bi delal
<sasa84> zdobersek: na stravo te morm dodat
<zdobersek> lynxlynxlynx: try it
<lynxlynxlynx> aja, rm itak tud ne
<lynxlynxlynx> zdobersek: ok, samo če bi imel samo en sd disk
<lynxlynxlynx> pa Å¡e to zgleda, da ne
<lynxlynxlynx> http://paste.debian.net/116233/
<Pepelka13> debian Pastezone
<lynxlynxlynx> rm ma pa že dolgo privzet --preserve-root
<netkat> pol pa vsaj kak :(){ :|:& };: morda o.O
<lynxlynxlynx> ulimit?
<netkat> eh
<zdobersek> u limit me?
<zdobersek> naah
<Sky[x]> tolks vsi pametni
<Sky[x]> zakaj noben nikol ne da linka do skripte ki jo mores pognat in je to notri
<Sky[x]> n00b itak ne bo gledal kaj je notri sam download & run :)
<zdobersek> ^ social engineering
<lynxlynxlynx> ok, dve stvari:
<lynxlynxlynx> 1. arch nima dobrih privzetih vrednosti :)
<lynxlynxlynx> 2. tudi po iztrošenju bazena pidov, fork ne odneha in samo čaka na sprostitev
<lynxlynxlynx> torej v kakem PKGBUILDu bi super delovalo
<lynxlynxlynx> hmm, ma je 11702; zgleda da je kriv readline al pa bash
<dz0ny> zato pa obstaja mbox
<lynxlynxlynx> in kaj to je?
<sasa84> kaj čmo it spat? :)
<dz0ny> alone?
<dz0ny> lynxlynxlynx: sandbox z seccomp
<dz0ny> lahko poganjas kr ces
<dz0ny> in ti nardi en folder z vsemi spremembami
<lynxlynxlynx> sandbox pač
<sasa84> nočko folk
<yang> http://paste.debian.net/116254/
<Pepelka13> debian Pastezone
<b4d> http://www.neowin.net/news/munich-germany-realizes-that-deploying-linux-was-a-disaster-going-back-to-windows
<Pepelka13> Munich, Germany realizes that deploying Linux was a disaster, going back to Windows - Neowin
<b4d> :/
<Pepelka13> »The city of Munich, Germany has deployed Linux as its primary operating system but 10 years later they have realized that the promises are not materializing and are going back to Windows.«
<yang> huh
<lynxlynxlynx> *feasability study
<upd> http://www.coindesk.com/price-bitcoin-drops-400-btc-e-flash-crash/
<Pepelka13> Price of Bitcoin Drops Below $400 in BTC-e Flash Crash
<Pepelka13> »The price of bitcoin declined sharply today on one major exchange to fall below the $400 mark.«
<yang> hum
<metalcamp> zivjo
<metalcamp> razmisljam, da si pridruzil enemu open source projektu
<metalcamp> zaenkrat kolebam med thunderbird in libre office
<yang> metalcamp: libre office je libre software ne open source
<yang> http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/open-source-misses-the-point.html
<Pepelka13> Why Open Source Misses the Point of Free Software - GNU Project - Free Software Foundation
<yang> Manjsa razlika v filozofiji
<metalcamp> aja, my bad
<metalcamp> nisem vedel
<yang> preberi si clanek
<metalcamp> dokaj obsezen clanek, bom jutri podrobneje predelal
<metalcamp> kateri projekt bi bil najbolj primeren za zacetnika?
<yang> morda kaj v zvezi z ubuntujem
<yang> kaksno slovenjenje ?
<metalcamp> na tem ze delam
<metalcamp> obcasno
<metalcamp> prevajanje me ne veseli pretirano
<yang> razvijalci bodo bolj vedeli pri katerem projekktu lahko pomagas
<metalcamp> mogoce bom poskusil s testiranjem iso slik na ubuntu projektu, izgleda dokaj simple za zacetek
#ubuntu-si 2014-08-19
<jabuk1> M 1.3 > 12.km SZ od KARLOVCA (HRVAÅ KA) @19/08/2014 01:53:28  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.54+N,+15.42+E
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu.si] slitkx: Hard and Soft (Symbolic) Links  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42013/#p42013
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu.si] slitkx: Re: Hard and Soft (Symbolic) Links  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42014/#p42014
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu.si] slitkx: Hard link  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42015/#p42015
<zdobersek> http://www.theonion.com/articles/the-pros-and-cons-of-militarizing-the-police,36717/
<Pepelka13> The Pros And Cons Of Militarizing The Police | The Onion - America's Finest News Source
<Pepelka13> »The ongoing clashes between residents of Ferguson, MO and heavily armed police forces—which are equipped with M16 rifles and armored vehicles—have drawn attention to the increasing militarization of police in the United States.«
<napsy_> jutro
<b4d> stravarji, ima kdo Polar H7 pas, mnenja?
<sasa84> juhuuu
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<napsy_> elow
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: dostop do datotek po namestitvi novega linuxa  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42016/#p42016
<sasa84> a je Å¡e kdo na stravi? :P
<yang> jst jih nekaj poznam k so na travi
<napsy_> jst, sam sm inactive :D
<napsy_> a lahka pri stravi tut vidis ljudje v blizini?
<napsy_> kr men je tale sports tracker precej kul
<yang> http://www.wired.com/2014/08/teague-denny-urban-utility-bike/?mbid=social_twitter
<Pepelka13> A Smartly Designed Bike Whose Handlebars Become a Lock | Design | WIRED
<Pepelka13> »Denny, as the bike is called, has a number of understated, yet incredibly clever ideas.«
<skyx_> dober dan
<skyx_> a tole ste vidl ?
<skyx_> http://www.dnevnik.si/slovenija/birokratska-nocna-mora
<Pepelka13> Birokratska nočna mora | Dnevnik
<Pepelka13> »Za delodajalce, ki želijo zaposliti visoko izobražene strokovnjake iz držav zunaj EU, je pridobivanje potrebnih dovoljenj birokratska nočna mora. Ubadati se morajo z zahtevno in zapleteno papirologijo, preskočiti morajo številne ovire, nato na potrditev zaposlitve čakajo tudi pol leta in več.«
<lynxlynxlynx> a to je govora o novi zelandiji?
<skyx_> lol ne :D
<skyx_> o sloveniji hehe
<lynxlynxlynx> po pepelkinem povzetku se ne sliši nič posebnega
<idioterna> sasa84: vidm da kr kudose talas
<idioterna> sasa84: a tut kej laufas?
<sasa84> čakam tvojga idioterna!
<sasa84> :D
<idioterna> aha vidm
<idioterna> sm ze dau
<sasa84> ;)
<sasa84> kr v redu za začetnika a ne? :)
<dz0ny> a za slovenijo?
<dz0ny> lynxlynxlynx: ^^
<lynxlynxlynx> za karkoli z omejenimi vizami
<yang> idioterna: a tolk zemanta prispeva za slovensko gospodarstvo, da zaposluje raje tujce ?
<idioterna> yang: mhm
<idioterna> slovencev ne maramo
<idioterna> sploh unih iz bs3 ne
<idioterna> k so vsi brain damaged od vsega smoga pa turbofolka iz stadiona
<yang> turbofolk sells
<idioterna> zakaj se ti zdi da "raje" zaposlujemo tujce?
<idioterna> ce je skor nemogoce?
<idioterna> zaposlimo vsacga k zna delat tist kar rabmo
<zdobersek> kva rabste
<idioterna> trenutno nc
<idioterna> trenutno odpuscamo
<zdobersek> jst znam nc delat
<zdobersek> *sadpanda*
<idioterna> to zna tut yang
<idioterna> je pa res da je on slovenc, tko da njega ne bi vzel
<zdobersek> .gif oh snap
<jabuk1> http://media.giphy.com/media/10J6O7CpUQwddC/giphy.gif
<yang> nc posebnega ne delate tm
<zdobersek> .gif oh snap volkswagen
<lynxlynxlynx> :>
<jabuk1> No gif available :(
<idioterna> ne, nc posebnega
<zdobersek> http://media.giphy.com/media/rd7IVj5Zk9M8U/giphy.gif
<idioterna> zato pa mamo dva doktorja racunalnistva zaposlena
<idioterna> da nc ne delata
<yang> glede na kader ki ga iscete, vecinoma programerje rabte
<yang> a Indijca bi zaposlil ?
<napsy_> .gif indian worker
<lynxlynxlynx> kolk sta pa vidva nekompatibilna :)
<jabuk1> http://media.giphy.com/media/vLG8wk3JYlRRu/giphy.gif
<idioterna> yang: ce zna kej kar mi rabmo, seveda
<napsy_> idioterna: ka pa iscete?
<idioterna> trenutno prodajnike
<idioterna> v NYC in SF bay area
<yang> napsy_: ja to pr nas nisem nobenga mujota vidu, da bi tko bager znal na kamion nalozit
<idioterna> jsm pa ga
<skyx_> lynxlynxlynx: pac 5-7 mescov da zaposlis enga tujca izven EU :)
<lynxlynxlynx> ja, nič posebnega
<sasa84> yang: jaz grem delat na zemanto s septembrom... mi je idioterna zrihtu
<yang> kul
<yang> bodo vsaj dobro kavo pil
<idioterna> kofe znajo tut tle dobr kuhat baje
<idioterna> vsaj skos si neki kudosajo kofetke
<sasa84> yang: jp... kofe bom kuhala po firmi za 870€ na mesc
<sasa84> ok, idioterna bo kakav
<idioterna> mhm
<idioterna> hvala
<yang> 870 je kul, to je vec kt minimalc
<sasa84> valda... pa nč delat
<zdobersek> sasa84: zares, al trollas?
<idioterna> js vse zanikam
<sasa84> zdobersek: trollam :)
<Pepelka13>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: How To Enable HTML5 Playback For Netflix On Ubuntu 14.04 Or 14.10  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/OuyE5q7rb1w/how-to-enable-html5-playback-for.html
<dz0ny> lol
<dz0ny> sasa84: kaj bos pocela?
<dz0ny> oz kaj bi pocela :)
<sasa84> dz0ny: tole je mal sumljiv slišat
<sasa84> .gif dirty minds
<jabuk1> http://media.giphy.com/media/Eew3AZGqUKDLO/giphy.gif
<dz0ny> ne resno sprašujem
<zdobersek> dz0ny: trolla
<zdobersek> al pa trolla, da trolla?
<dz0ny> heh, sam je pa dobra ta
<dz0ny> vsi duhovniki so zaposljivi, vsi dohtarji pa niso :D (v SL)
<sasa84> dz0ny: ne ne, ne bom kuhala kofeta pa kakava na zemanti :D
<sasa84> hahaha, kok me folk klika pa sprašuje, če grem na zemanto :P
<sasa84> jst mam na zemanti lohk sam kšno... meditacijo :P
<sasa84> pa kofe kuham ja :D
<dz0ny> mediacijo
<sasa84> mmm, dobra dz0ny!
<dz0ny> pac k se ne znajo odločit devi
<dz0ny> rečeš bog je v stari zavezi zapisal, papir je bolši kot pesek
<dz0ny> pa rečeš pol da je papertrail bolljši kot logstash :D
<idioterna> we kill people for a lot less!
<idioterna> logstash je pa res treba skos restartavat neki
<idioterna> no sej scribe tut tko da
<sasa84> .gif roar
<jabuk1> http://media.giphy.com/media/gngzKp2rfe97a/giphy.gif
<zdobersek> aww :>
<sasa84> zdobersek: miško moj... kavice nisva že dolg
<zdobersek> sasa84: ja pol pa djva
<sasa84> kul
<Pepelka13>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Viber 4.2 For Linux Available For Download  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/PUBb1dZ16Cg/viber-42-for-linux-available-for.html
<lynxlynxlynx> kibuba bo začela prodajat lesene blatnike :)
<dz0ny> https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8196316
<Pepelka13> Windows XP upgrade proves tricky business for John Lewis | Hacker News
<Pepelka13>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Is Munich City About to Switch Back to Windows from Linux?  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/gztANhT7XJs/munich-city-linux-switching-back-windows
<sasa84_> .yt boogie wonderland earth, wind and fire
<jabuk1> Earth, Wind & Fire - Boogie Wonderland (5 minut) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=god7hAPv8f0 ♥21,828 ▶5,148,353
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Kaj je hard link  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42017/#p42017
<Matthai> hmm, kako bi s sedom iz texta pometal ven vse "
<Matthai> sed 's/\"/g' ne dela
<lynxlynxlynx> s/"//g
<CrazyLemon> .radar
<jabuk1> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<Pepelka13>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Ubuntu MATE Remix Seeks Official Spin Status  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/1-EsigYxzxM/ubuntu-mate-remix-course-become-official-flavour
<dz0ny> .sc animal racing glaciers
<jabuk1> Racing Glaciers - First Light (Draper & Rogue Remix)(5 minut) http://soundcloud.com/mrsuicidesheep/racing-glaciers-first-light-draper-rogue-remix ♥2,785 ▶83,413
<yang2> http://www.slate.com/blogs/future_tense/2014/08/15/shark_attacks_threaten_google_s_undersea_internet_cables_video.html
<Pepelka13> Shark attacks threaten Google's undersea Internet cables. (Video)
<Pepelka13> »The Internet is a series of tubes ... that are sometimes attacked by sharks. Reports of sharks biting the undersea cables that zip our data around the world date to at least 1987. That’s when the New York Times reported that “sharks have shown an inexplicable taste for the new...«
<lynxlynxlynx> http://slovenianseo.com/ <-- a se Å¡e komu zdi totalno dodgy?
<Pepelka13> Popolnoma brezplačna izmenjava povezav
<Pepelka13> »Slovenian SEO«
<jabuk1> M 2.3 > 3.km  S od KNEŽAKA @19/08/2014 18:45:05  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.65+N,+14.25+E
<jabuk1> M 2.1 > 4.km  S od KNEŽAKA @19/08/2014 18:45:06  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.66+N,+14.25+E
<CrazyLemon> no zdaj pa si že tečen ratal
<CrazyLemon> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10152627687044429
<Pepelka13> Krafty Kuts - Pen Beats | Facebook
<Pepelka13> »It's now what you've got, but what you do with it!«
<dz0ny> orion1111 je zihr /dev/random | irc
<dz0ny> pognal :)
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu.si] mattithyahu: Re: [rešeno] Retrolink Atari to USB  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42018/#p42018
<lynxlynxlynx> https://github.com/ajalt/fuckitpy
<Pepelka13> ajalt/fuckitpy · GitHub
<Pepelka13> »fuckitpy - The Python error steamroller.«
<orion1111> ne vem kaj je to blo
<orion1111> Quit (Excess Flood)
<lynxlynxlynx> podnebne spremembe
<dz0ny> lol
<dz0ny> #inothernews python 3.5 is getting type checking
<zdobersek> oyeaaa
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<CrazyLemon> sup sasa84
<zdobersek> sup sasa84
<CrazyLemon> sup sasa84
<dz0ny> oronus1111 the hell are you doing
<CrazyLemon> oronus :D
<dz0ny> .sc PVGVN - Mist of wave
<jabuk1> PVGVN - Mist of wave(4 minute) http://soundcloud.com/moun10/pvgvn-mist-of-wave ♥34 ▶938
<zdobersek> it's a cosmic shift!
<dz0ny> .sc Pin Tweaks - Girl On The Wire
<jabuk1> Pin Tweaks - Girl On The Wire(4 minute) http://soundcloud.com/pin-tweaks/pin-tweaks-girl-on-the-wire ♥614 ▶44,362
<CrazyLemon> .sc girl on fire
<jabuk1> Girl On Fire (Inferno Version) Featuring Nicki Minaj(5 minut) http://soundcloud.com/aliciakeys/girl-on-fire-inferno-version ♥66,370 ▶4,341,051
<zdobersek> do a .gif search on that
<zdobersek> I dare ya
<dz0ny> https://soundcloud.com/racing-glaciers/animal
<Pepelka13> Animal by Racing Glaciers - Hear the world’s sounds
<Pepelka13> »https://itunes.apple.com/gb/album/dont-wait-for-me-ep/id893648669«
<CrazyLemon> .gif girl on fire
<jabuk1> http://media.giphy.com/media/ufL6O6auWZ8mk/giphy.gif
<CrazyLemon> oh look..same as SC
<zdobersek> luckylemon
<CrazyLemon> and on that bombshell
<CrazyLemon> ln
<CrazyLemon> :)
<dz0ny> lol
<dz0ny> kure se ne spijo
<dz0ny> sc Panama - Stay Forever
<dz0ny> .sc Panama - Stay Forever
<jabuk1> Panama - Stay Forever(3 minute) http://soundcloud.com/futureclassic/panama-stay-forever ♥6,767 ▶208,657
<dz0ny> .sc SAINT MOTEL - Cold Cold Man
<jabuk1> SAINT MOTEL - Cold Cold Man(4 minute) http://soundcloud.com/saintmotel/cold-cold-man ♥610 ▶19,700
<dz0ny> oho
<dz0ny> .sc Generationals - Black Lemon
<jabuk1> Generationals - Black Lemon(4 minute) http://soundcloud.com/polyvinyl-records/generationals-black-lemon-1 ♥363 ▶11,581
<zdobersek> impostor!!
<zdobersek> .yt max richter november
<jabuk1> Max Richter - November (6 minut) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Bb0k9HgQxc ♥2,979 ▶366,276
<sasa84> no, grem kr pančkat :)
<sasa84> pridkani bodte ;)
<sasa84> nočka :)
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu.si] MiranR: Re: dostop do datotek po namestitvi novega linuxa  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42019/#p42019
#ubuntu-si 2014-08-20
<Pepelka13>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Humble Bundle Jumbo 2 Launches With 7 Games  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/8BHoMtg559Q/humble-jumbo-bundle-2-launches-one-linux-title
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu.si] slitkx: Re: Kaj je hard link  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42020/#p42020
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu.si] petercek: HP 470 G0 nepodprt?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42021/#p42021
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu.si] Archiver: Re: Dualboot Ubuntu 14.04 GNOME ter Win 7  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42022/#p42022
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: Dualboot Ubuntu 14.04 GNOME ter Win 7  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42023/#p42023
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: HP 470 G0 nepodprt?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42024/#p42024
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: dostop do datotek po namestitvi novega linuxa  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42025/#p42025
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu.si] petercek: Re: HP 470 G0 nepodprt?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42026/#p42026
<slax0r> jutro
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu.si] Ledstorm +++: [LMint 17 cinnamon_xfce] Ni iskočnega okenca za glasnost.  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42027/#p42027
<napsy_> dan
<b4d> hai
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu.si] Archiver: Re: Dualboot Ubuntu 14.04 GNOME ter Win 7  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42028/#p42028
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu.si] Archiver: Re: Dualboot Ubuntu 14.04 GNOME ter Win 7  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42029/#p42029
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: Dualboot Ubuntu 14.04 GNOME ter Win 7  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42030/#p42030
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu.si] Archiver: Re: Dualboot Ubuntu 14.04 GNOME ter Win 7  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42031/#p42031
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: HP 470 G0 nepodprt?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42032/#p42032
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu.si] petercek: Re: HP 470 G0 nepodprt?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42033/#p42033
<zdobersek> o hai all
<napsy_> jow
<slax0r> ohaider
<zdobersek> heil heider
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: HP 470 G0 nepodprt?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42034/#p42034
<Pepelka13>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Encrypt DNS Traffic In Ubuntu With DNSCrypt [PPA]  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/JRAFsDOzO88/encrypt-dns-traffic-in-ubuntu-with.html
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu.si] lojzek: Re: [14.04] Izklop samodejne zatemnitve zaslona  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42035/#p42035
<CrazyLemon> Spoštovani uporabnik storitve komentiranja na Planet Siol.net! Za komentiranje se morate ponovno registrirati in prijaviti, saj bodo vsi vaši stari uporabniški podatki izbrisani iz baze.
<CrazyLemon> yay
<upd> :)
<zdobersek> how low can you go, Lemon?
<dz0ny> lol
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek you'd be surprised
<dz0ny> Z novo prijavo lahko nastavite novo uporabniško ime ali obdržite staro
<zdobersek> not in the slightest.
<dz0ny> tko da se nič ne briše :)
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek believe me
<zdobersek> naah
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny sej Å¡e sami ne vejo kaj se zgodi
<zdobersek> ocitno so jih shekal
<dz0ny> or not
<sasa84> juhuuu
<zdobersek> o hai sa
<zdobersek> o hai sasa84
<sasa84> juhuuu zdobersek, moj <:O~
<zdobersek> oui, c'est moi!
<sasa84> oh, oui oui
<idioterna> sasa84: dons se nis sla laufat, le brz :)
<sasa84> caffee, le petit <:O~ zdobersek?
<sasa84> idioterna: nope...dns je dan za počitek :)
<sasa84> jutr :)
<zdobersek> sasa84: mais normal!
<sasa84> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=krGHxvuOyTs
<Pepelka13> ДТП Мотоциклист Могилев Беларусь невероятный трюк - YouTube
<Pepelka13> »Подробности: http://autogrodno.by/22-news/2/6392-neveroyatnyj-tryuk-v-mogileve-vo-vremya-dtp-mototsiklist-sel-na-kryshu-poputnogo-avtomobilya.html Incredible...«
<zdobersek> Jackie Chan!
<upd> haha sej rusija :D
<Sky[x]> lp
<Sky[x]> ima kdo kaksen boljsi predlog na tale komentar ?
<Sky[x]> Logika je »delovni« izraz in je neprimerna – uporabljajte strokovno in jezikovno pravilno izrazoslovje
<idioterna> ja kaj je pa besedilo?
<idioterna> mislm komentar na kaj je to?
<CrazyLemon> to je komentar na kakšne besede ne sme  uporabljat
<CrazyLemon> logika je eden izmed teh
<CrazyLemon> ena*
<Sky[x]> jp mentorca prav da tega ne smem uporabit v diplomski :)
<CrazyLemon> to je ja LOGIČNO
<CrazyLemon> :>
<Sky[x]> CrazyLemon, kako bi pa ti logika drugace zapisal ?
<idioterna> ja povej kaj je besedilo no
<idioterna> madona
<Sky[x]> v smislu logika kot logika programa
<idioterna> ne mormo vedet ce ustrezno uporabljas ce ne vidmo besedila
<idioterna> ja, to je napacen izraz
<Sky[x]> sej je stavk tud mal cudn zdjle vidm, moram najprej to popravit :)
<idioterna> rece se bodisi "poslovna logika" al pa "algoritem", ne mors rect kr tko neki po domace
<Sky[x]> Velikokrat tudi napiše določeno logiko, ki bi morala pokriti delovanje funkcionalnosti, kot je opisana v zahtevku ter jo preizkusi na enem od primerov
<idioterna> ja, to je neustrezen izraz
<idioterna> ker je pogovorni
<idioterna> diploma mora biti v zbornem jeziku
<Sky[x]> jp
<idioterna> algoritem bo tle pravilneje
<Sky[x]> idioterna, tnx :)
<zdobersek> dezuje!
<zdobersek> .yt miran alisic dez
<jabuk1> miran alisic - dez, dez (nekaj sekund) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=12Y55ezJVVk ♥195 ▶108,466
<CrazyLemon> ne pa ne
<CrazyLemon> .radar
<jabuk1> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<CrazyLemon> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/BvbWjNtIAAAlmiQ.jpg:large
<CrazyLemon> wat?
<jabuk1> http://i0.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/newsfeed/000/555/144/167.gif
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: Milan ima tudi izkusnje z manekenstvom
<zdobersek> idontseetheproblemhere.com
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek zakaj tega ni omenu?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ker to ne bi blo po godu upravi, kateri je svetoval?
<zdobersek> ampak sej pravi, da je zadnji dve leti sam denar cuzu, tko da se je lahko posvetil hobijem
<CrazyLemon> yang2 tole je video sam zate https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iCmGj9VbYE4
<Pepelka13> Skateboarders racing cyclists in the ALPS. Byron Essert and Alex Tongue going hard yet - YouTube
<Pepelka13> »Skateboarders racing cyclists in the ALPS. Byron Essert and Alex Tongue going hard yet again. The braking is done by "skidding" just like on a snow board! Ve...«
<zdobersek> kva so to neki cicloturisti
<yang2> CrazyLemon: kul, sam past ne smes :)
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek to so sam extras :)
<yang2> CrazyLemon: jst sam po ravnem vozim obcasno, zaenkrat imam namen ostati se v enem kosu
<lynxlynxlynx> hah, lih čez vikend sem bil tam
<lynxlynxlynx> passo giau
<lynxlynxlynx> na tej cesti je celo radar
<CrazyLemon> lynxlynxlynx si ti snemal???
<CrazyLemon> :)
<lynxlynxlynx> en teden prezgodni so bli
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: [14.04] Izklop samodejne zatemnitve zaslona  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42036/#p42036
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Dualboot Ubuntu 14.04 GNOME ter Win 7  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42037/#p42037
<yang2> lynxlynxlynx: a si bil s poganjalnikom ?
<lynxlynxlynx> peš
<lynxlynxlynx> this boots are made for walkin'
<lynxlynxlynx> pa seveda je bil ferragosto in ne bi imeli prilike posnet česa takega
<Pepelka13>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Screensaver / Lock Screen Inhibitor `Caffeine Plus` Brings Back The Screensaver Toggle Option  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/31THhK43Bdg/screensaver-lock-screen-inhibitor.html
<metalcamp> zivjo
<metalcamp> zasledil sem, da je program exact audio copy mozno poganjati v wine
<metalcamp> obstaja kaksna moznost, da bi lahko program (eac) upravljal preko terminala?
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: [14.04] Izklop samodejne zatemnitve zaslona  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42038/#p42038
<yang2> http://www.nophone.eu/
<Pepelka13> noPhone. A technology-free alternative to constant hand-to-phone contact.
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu.si] morskazvezda: ONEMGOČENA POSODOBITEV.......Zakaj?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42039/#p42039
<sasa84> jaoooo, hahahaha
<sasa84> ne me fopat!!!
<sasa84> zadela sem dvomesečni tekaški trening s trenerjem za na lj maraton
<sasa84> LOOOOOL
<idioterna> mors bit pa kr zadeta
<yang2> bos pa kr prsparala, fitness trenerji so kar dragi
<CrazyLemon> nič ne bo prišparala ker tko al tko ne bi plačala trenerja
<sasa84> ker neb Å¡lA JA :p
<sasa84> če zdej lohk pretečem 6,6 v 6ih tednih... bi mogoče čez 2 mesva šlo 10 km...?
<yang2> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/google/11045586/Did-Google-run-this-dog-over-with-Street-View-car.html
<Pepelka13> Did Google run this dog over with Street View car? - Telegraph
<Pepelka13> »A striking series of images which seem to show a dog being run over by a Street View photography car have been spotted online - sparking an internal investigation«
<yang2> Other highlights have included a superhero napping on a bench in Japan, a mysterious figure wearing a horse mask in Aberdeen and a man with two heads and three legs in Yorkshire.
<idioterna> sasa84: komot bi slo
<idioterna> sasa84: sam ne pretiravat
<sasa84> tko kt zdej...postopno vsak teden
<idioterna> sasa84: ampak mislm da hocjo da 10km preteces v 2 urah, ce rabs 6 tednov za 6km bo mogoce mejckn prepocas
<yang2> maraton ni casovno omejen
<yang2> kadarkol lahk prides na cilj, magar pes
<sasa84> idioterna:  jst bi Å¡la itak na 10km...ne polmaraton al pa maraton
<yang2> sam pazit mors da se ob startu ne spotaknes ob koga prvih 2 km
<yang2> je kr gneca
<idioterna> yang2: ja ampak cesta je zaprta omejen cas
<idioterna> po tistm mors pa pazt na promet
<yang2> tega strica sem jst ulovil v objektiv na enmu od maratonov http://sl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tone_Fornezzi#mediaviewer/Slika:Tone_Fornezzi.jpg
<Pepelka13> Tone Fornezzi - Wikipedija, prosta enciklopedija
<yang2> zgleda da ma nek bicikel iz prihodnosti
<idioterna> hah
<yang2> idioterna: dunajska je zaprta kar do vecera
<yang2> streka mislim da je cel dan zaprta
<yang2> ker smo se velikrat zeznil, ko smo mislil it z avtom nekam in pol nismo niti do doma znal vec pridt
<yang2> povsod so bli obvozi
<idioterna> http://bou.si/p/maraton/veteran_1.jpg
<idioterna> ta je bolj kul
<idioterna> pa http://bou.si/p/maraton/veteran_3.jpg
<idioterna> http://bou.si/pic/marathon-runners-m.jpg
<idioterna> http://bou.si/pic/marathon-runners-i.jpg
<zdobersek> sasa84: bos sla na LJ maraton?
<yang2> idioterna: jst mam soseda cez 60 je star, vsak dan tece
<sasa84> joj zdobersek...ne vem :)
<sasa84> bumbar, sploh ne vem kaj sm kliknla to nagradno igro
<sasa84> sam morm priznat, d me ima, d bi šla... d mam en cilj...pretečt 10km...kokr sm ga mela, d pretečem 5
<yang2> sasa84: ce preteces 6km zdaj, zakaj mislis da novembra nebi pretekla 10km ?
<yang2> pac gres ane
<sasa84> konc oktobra :P
<yang2> in ce ne gre zadnji kilometer prepesacis
<sasa84> to sta Å¡e 2 mesca
<idioterna> yang2: prov ma.
<lynxlynxlynx> sej bo Å¡lo
<lynxlynxlynx> valda bo trening prilagojen, sej najbrž ne boš dobila enega kekca
<yang2> idioterna: a hodis ti kej na kolesarske maratone
<idioterna> ne
<idioterna> ne vidm fore v tem
<sasa84> lynxlynxlynx: predvidevam, d me ne bo že prvič poslou tečt2x gor pa dol na šmarno :P
<idioterna> da bi se drenal tam po cesti
<idioterna> gres po prazni ane
<idioterna> je velik bl fino
<sasa84> idioterna: men se gre bl za izziv...d maš en "cilj" :)
<lynxlynxlynx> a lj maraton ni ravninski?
<idioterna> je ja
<sasa84> k jst tečem pa je... tist del, k grem prot železnci je kr strmo, sicer ne tok sam je tak dolg klanc
<lynxlynxlynx> eden najbolj smešnih dni za bit v mestu
<yang2> enkrat sem sel na bled, pa je blo mal gnece, pol pa vidim v Zaki kako se mecejo v vodo ironmeni
<lynxlynxlynx> men in tights everywhere
<sasa84> :D
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> and women !!!
<lynxlynxlynx> se ve
<idioterna> sasa84: jah moj cilj je ne bit pretezk za suni zrihtat prijeten spolni odnos
<idioterna> easy.
<sasa84> and ...wannabe runners :\
<yang2> hehe
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: ONEMGOČENA POSODOBITEV.......Zakaj?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42040/#p42040
<idioterna> sasa84: http://flintland.blogspot.com/2012/05/hey-fat-girl.html
<Pepelka13> FlintLand: Hey, Fat Girl.
<zdobersek> oh no he didn't
<CrazyLemon> idioterna 10km v 2h urah?
<CrazyLemon> to komot narediš tudi če hodiš.. normalno :)
<zdobersek> ... v hrib?
<CrazyLemon> najdi mi 10km hrib :)
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: ja ampak eni ne morjo tok cajta hodt
<lynxlynxlynx> sej ni treba, da je olympus mons
<lynxlynxlynx> 10km klanca dobiš takoj
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: rogla
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: vrsic
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: nanos?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: crni kal, za pussyje
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: krvavec
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: trije kralji, mas se mal ravnine vmes
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: dost?
<idioterna> krim.
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: areh
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: mangart
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek to so hribi..mangart je zate hrib? enako vrsic? črni kal nima 10km
<idioterna> krim je hrib in ma 15km od vznozja do vrha
<idioterna> no ja, pespot ma okol 11km
<zdobersek> iz podpeci sem do vrha mel ~1:10
<CrazyLemon> i'd be impressed če bi vedel kje je podpeč pa kako visok je krim :)
<CrazyLemon> js sm mel 45min iz podgorja do slavnika!
<Pepelka13>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] How To Install MATE Desktop on Ubuntu 14.04 LTS  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/PZydRC9PtS4/install-mate-desktop-ubuntu-14-04-lts
<upd> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JC82Il2cjqA
<Pepelka13> You Can Learn Anything - YouTube
<Pepelka13> »Khan Academy is on a mission to unlock the world's potential. Most people think their intelligence is fixed. The science says it’s not. It starts with knowin...«
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu.si] morskazvezda: Re: ONEMGOČENA POSODOBITEV.......Zakaj?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42041/#p42041
<yang> idioterna: mene je blayo enkrat pripravil do tega da sva sla na krim
<yang> pol pa cez neke jame dol, da sem mogu bicikl nosit
<yang> on je kar spustil downhill k je vsako korenino poznal ze
<idioterna> yang: vem kje ja
<idioterna> cez krvavice
<idioterna> tam je kr ok
<yang> he-he
<yang> brdo
<yang> tist je bolj pespot za na krim verjetn
<sasa84> hudo idioterna...dober blog
<idioterna> ja js grem rajs po cesti kokr tam dol
<idioterna> ceprov ce mas mtb ni problema jit, samo pocas je treba
<idioterna> sasa84: uredu je ja
<idioterna> sasa84: vazn da laufas
<idioterna> https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xpf1/t1.0-9/10622854_665019946926378_194123347843211899_n.jpg
<yang> 10 mailov dans z "we are ionterested in your CV", skoda k je spam
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> pr men niso spam pa ne sprasujejo me po CV ampak po tem kdaj bom available za full time job
<CrazyLemon> in..
<CrazyLemon> kdaj boš available za full time job?
<CrazyLemon> rabimo maintainerja za ubuntu.si
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<idioterna> ne vem se
<idioterna> rabm ~2500 neto
<yang> kok mas pa neto nastavlen za tujino
<CrazyLemon> idioterna ne pa ne rabiš
<idioterna> za tujino delam prek firme
<CrazyLemon> hočeš..rabiš pa ne
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: rabim.
<CrazyLemon> idioterna ker.. imaš namen investirat v bitcoine? :)
<idioterna> ne, ker ce dobim manj se mi ne splaca jit
<CrazyLemon> al želiš kupit vikend na krku? :)
<zdobersek> zakaj vikend, ce bojo zacel prodajat otoke?
<CrazyLemon> do tell 24ur insider..kere otoke pa bojo začel prodajat
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: https://www.google.nl/maps/@44.698177,14.683946,18z?hl=en
<Pepelka13> Google Maps
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ma ne okol govort
<CrazyLemon> google.nl ?
<CrazyLemon> da faq
<CrazyLemon> i dont speach dutch
<CrazyLemon> hl=sl pls
<idioterna> ne rabm vikenda
<idioterna> mam viseco mrezo
<CrazyLemon> speach :D speak*
<zdobersek> .yt learn dutch
<jabuk1> Learning dutch - lesson 1 : greetings (13 minut) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tqSb41YWoIg ♥1,581 ▶206,247
<zdobersek> o hai
<zdobersek> borderless
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek tega bi pa mel.. primerne velikosti je
<CrazyLemon> sam še moram začet eurojackpot igrat
<CrazyLemon> pa ga zihr kupim
<zdobersek> alenka dobla kosarico
<CrazyLemon> katero? C?
<CrazyLemon> D?
<CrazyLemon> DD??
<zdobersek> MC kosarico
<zdobersek> zdej Miro isce en stock image za uradno novico
<lynxlynxlynx> https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8203080
<Pepelka13> Systemd 216 released including DNS resolver and full TTY stream parsing | Hacker News
<lynxlynxlynx> črna luknja se še kar polni
<zdobersek> y'all only need one process
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: hoi!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek wat
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: hallo
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek i cant hear you over the loud thunder
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: alles goed?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek kateri aleš?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: hoe gaat het?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek my goat aint no ho'
<zdobersek> clam bitchen
<sasa84> idioterna: se strinjam. ti si dober inspirator zame ;)
<sasa84> znaš pohvalt pa tko poz. vzpodbujat
<CrazyLemon> Å¡koda ker strava nima pep talka
 * CrazyLemon coughs
<zdobersek> kudose ji talajte
<CrazyLemon> ti ji talaj
<zdobersek> ti tudi
<zdobersek> izzivam te, kdo ji jih bo potalal vec
<sasa84> haha :D
<sasa84> joj zdobbie mišek... jst tebe sploh gor nimam
<CrazyLemon> ta izziv boš pa ti dobil
<sasa84> ej zdobersek... kok maš nick na stravi?
<CrazyLemon> zandobersek
<sasa84> ga ni :\
<CrazyLemon> ježeš marija
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa sedaj :/
<sasa84> joooj ne morm brez zdobbija
<CrazyLemon> js tudi ne.. zato kar grem
<CrazyLemon> adijo
<CrazyLemon> !
<zdobersek> sasa84: zandob
<sasa84> yeah baby
<zdobersek> .yt austin powers yeah baby
<jabuk1> Austin Powers - Yeah baby yeah!!! (nekaj sekund) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JBHKVAs85Ko ♥213 ▶100,115
<sasa84> .gif yeah
<jabuk1> http://media.giphy.com/media/Y18qlKOj2eFY4/giphy.gif
<zdobersek> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h1l4pDXbkic
<Pepelka13> The XX - You Got The Love (Florence And The Machine cover) - YouTube
<Pepelka13> »You Got The Love (The XX Remix)«
<zdobersek> sasa84: KUDOSKUDOSKUDOS
<dz0ny> lynxlynx: :)
<sasa84> zdobersek: i did, i did!
<zdobersek> sasa84: jst tud :>
<dz0ny> cakam da kernel2 dobimo
<sasa84> zdobersek: vidla ;)
<lynxlynx> sup
<sasa84> hm...jutr zjutri bo dež :\
<sasa84> klinc, si morm kapo prštimat :P
<lynxlynx> aja, systemd
<dz0ny> ja
<dz0ny> ceprov je logicno zakaj so dal
<sasa84> zdobersek: tečem s kapco od ny yankees :P
<sasa84> damn...bliska se
<sasa84> morm sklaplat stvari :P
<zdobersek> 1 kernel isn't cool
<sasa84> v glavnem...pridkani bodte miški :P
<zdobersek> you know what's cool?
<zdobersek> sasa84: run!
<sasa84> jeeej
<sasa84> jutr zjutri zdobersek!
<zdobersek> sasa84: kul!
<zdobersek> pre-kudosam!
<sasa84> tud če bo dež in bom čudak na ulci!
<dz0ny> .radar
<jabuk1> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<sasa84> .gid naaah
<sasa84> .gif naaah
<jabuk1> http://media.giphy.com/media/GLhvBz2EQwne0/giphy.gif
<dz0ny> 	CrazyLemon	CrazyLemon	CrazyLemon boobs ^
<Ryuk> http://explosm.net/db/files/Comics/Rob/shrimp.png
#ubuntu-si 2014-08-21
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu.si] lojzek: Re: [14.04] Izklop samodejne zatemnitve zaslona  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42042/#p42042
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu.si] MiranR: Re: dostop do datotek po namestitvi novega linuxa  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42043/#p42043
<sasa84> idioterna: gps mi kšna 2km ni prjel :\
<sasa84> jutr morm Å¡e 1x popravlat :P
<sasa84> pa tud cajta ti pol ne Å¡teje
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: dostop do datotek po namestitvi novega linuxa  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42044/#p42044
<lynxlynxlynx> vžgi že doma, da se najde, potem pa ko dejansko začneš delat, začni nov track
<sasa84> 25min teka mi ni Å¡tel...pacek :P
<slax0r> ce ni zabelezno nisi tekla :P
<sasa84> slax0r: :O
<sasa84> sosed lahko potrdi! pa ena gospa, k je psa Å¡etala!
<sasa84> pa 2 ...kok se že reče tem tipom.... strojevodja!!! :D
<yang> http://jp.si/napotnica.png
<slax0r> hocemo dokaze!!!
<slax0r> :)
<idioterna> yang: to se za en zob ni
<yang> ja
<yang> kaj bos z zobi
<yang> sej ga je najlazji zruvat
<yang> zakaj bi ti jih zdravli
<yang> na socialo
<yang> men so ze fental enga
<yang> manj dela je
<slax0r> kaj ti bojo zobje
<slax0r> nabav mixer pa slamice, to je to
<yang> v ameriki je zdravstvo tok drago, da veliko drzavljanov sploh ni zavarovanih
<yang> pr nas se splaca vsaj dodatno imet
<slax0r> meh
<slax0r> js mam sam v avstriji pr placi kaj mi cuknejo, to je to
<yang> kok placas tm
<slax0r> 441, sam tu so zraven se za penzijo itd, tk da ne vem tocno kolk je sam zavarovanje
<slax0r> tu je vse razen davka
<yang> a mors pol davk se v sloveniji placevat
<yang> od place
<slax0r> ja
<yang> lopovi
<slax0r> mja...
<slax0r> sem ravno letos moral prvic dat pritozbo na izracun davcne, ker niso zajeli dohodka iz tujine
<slax0r> tk da, mislim da bi enkrat drug mesec ali nekak tako moral dobiti izracun
<slax0r> sam mislim da se spet nekaj fockajo okrog tega
<slax0r> kao da bi naj eu nekaj zacela posredovat, ker je to kao omejevanje znotraj evropske unije ali nekaj v tem stilu
<yang> http://www.themoscowtimes.com/article/505354.html
<yang> http://www.cnet.com/news/just-try-swiping-this-unstealable-bike/
<Pepelka13> Just try swiping this 'unstealable bike' - CNET
<Pepelka13> »Want to cut down the risk of having your bike stolen without lugging around a bulky lock? These engineering students may have the bike for you.«
<napsy_> dan
<slax0r> yang: kaj pa ko zmanjka mestnih razsvetljav, znakov in drugih drogov kam bi "priklopil" bicikl? :)
<lynxlynxlynx> http://www.techrepublic.com/article/no-munich-isnt-about-to-ditch-free-software-and-move-back-to-windows/
<Pepelka13> Ditching Linux for Windows? The truth isn't that simple, says Munich - TechRepublic
<Pepelka13> »Munich city council says a review of its IT has not been triggered by staff dissatisfaction after moving from Windows to Linux on the desktop, in spite of reports to the contrary.«
<lynxlynxlynx> wow, nevtralno
<yang> slax0r: v ljubljani mamo projekt biciklov s terminali...
<yang> lynxlynxlynx: baje sje M$ samo župana podkupil, mestni svet mora pa soglašati s tem, da gredo ponovno na M$ in najverjetneje ne bo soglašal
<lynxlynxlynx> baje baje baje bullshit
<lynxlynxlynx> st je seveda isto zagrabil
<sasa84> yang: jst mam kr privat zobarja... sam tam stric kej nrdi
<jabuk1> M 1.2 > 8.km  V od TOLMINA @21/08/2014 12:12:31  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.21+N,+13.84+E
<yang> sasa84_: men je pa mama v osnovni soli rekla, da naj recem da hodim k stricu k je zobozdravnik, k so ble solske zobarce tolk zanic, da so stalno plombirale zobe pa mmosticke vstavljale, zato da so lahko samo 1 dan v tednu delale.
<yang> https://scontent-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xpa1/t1.0-9/10590537_10203505849979516_3901132610295420680_n.jpg
<Matthai> yang, Milan dobiva nizko pokojnino, zato se slika za Shutterstock, da si vsaj malo popravi finančno stanje ;-)
<yang> ja verjetno
<sasa84_> jst morm it tud zdej en zob zrihtat... potrebna bo operacija
<sasa84_> sej tile mojstri kr služjo... 130 pregled, operacija pa okol 700
<slax0r> kaj pa ce bi sla kam v tujino?
<slax0r> pred leti se spomnim da je pol moje familije hodilo na vecje zobarske posege k nekemu zobozdravniku v zagreb, je baje bil dokaj odlicen in niti ne pretirano drag, pa ce se ne motim se lahko kaj ti zavarovalnica krije
<sasa84_> slax0r: sem mela granulom in so to neki spešl zobarji, k so proti implantantom :D
<napsy_> kwa dogaja?
<sasa84_> jooooo napsy_
<sasa84_> grem na lj maraton? :P
<sasa84_> greš*
<napsy_> to leto kot opazovalc
<napsy_> nism bil dovol piden da bi sodeloval
<napsy_> priden*
<sasa84_> napsy_: 10ka no :)
<napsy_> :D
<sasa84_> ooo LorD_DDooM
<sasa84_> napsy_: jaz grem tud... upejva, d bova končala tečt preden odprejo ulce :P
<napsy_> uhh, tezka :)
<sasa84_> napsy_: kao ubuntu team :P
<sasa84_> yang se klonira :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 kakšen čas imaš na 5km?
<sasa84> pojma nimam
<sasa84> CrazyLemon: zakaj?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 kako pojma nimaš.. čemu si na stravi pol? :)
<CrazyLemon> zato ker me zanima..da vidim kje si z napredkom
<sasa84> d vsaj vem kok prbližn pretečem :P
<CrazyLemon> no..pol veš tudi koliko časa rabiš da pretečeš x km :)
<sasa84> recimo pol ure..sam ni sam ravno
<CrazyLemon> torej ura deset za 10km
<sasa84> dns vem, d sm tekla 50min.. sam k mi gps ni prjel... sm mogla tam nekje pretečt med 7,5-8
<CrazyLemon> dej si dol gps test
<sasa84> ura deset bi bil pol kr točn rezultat ja
<sasa84> CrazyLemon: od chartcross ltd?
<sasa84> uuu in kok si lohk s tem pommagam CrazyLemon? :)
<sasa84> da se s fonom obračam po luftu in iščem satelit? :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 meni recimo da programček dosti hitreje se poveže s sateliti kot endomondo
<CrazyLemon> pa še uporaben je kjer dejansko vidiš a telefon vidi satelite ali ne
<CrazyLemon> ne vem če strava ima to
<CrazyLemon> endomondo tega nima
<sasa84> hm...
<CrazyLemon> pa uporaben je tudi ker lahko daš Clear AGPS in včasih hitreje poveže zaradi tega :)
<Pepelka13>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Guacamelee! Gold Edition and Space Farmers Feature In Titanium Bundle Promo  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/9GmDV8WIZrg/guacamelee-gold-edition-space-farmers-feature-titanium-bundle-promo
<Pepelka13>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Munich Council Say Talk of LiMux Demise Is Greatly Exaggerated  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/bh3mRdRzu6s/munich-council-say-talk-limux-demise-greatly-exaggerated
<sasa84> CrazyLemon: za jutr je zadeva taka... đezvo na šporhet pa fon ven na štengo! :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 js ponavadi ko grem kolesarit prižgem prej gps test in pustim da se locira
<CrazyLemon> nato pa prižgem endomondo in ta takoj potem se poveže s sateliti
<CrazyLemon> in piči miško :)
<sasa84> piči miško ;)
<CrazyLemon> View all 0 comments ---- only on facebook :)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon: a ti noben nč ne komentira :P
<sasa84> ah...
<sasa84> ti bom dala pa kšn komad na fb
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 amm
<CrazyLemon> ni to pri meni
<CrazyLemon> to je na zidu pri eni osebi
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 prosim ne :)
<CrazyLemon> i like my facebook just as i like my women..clean :p
<idioterna> you're weird
<idioterna> i like mine dirty
<CrazyLemon> idioterna you like dirty facebook?
<idioterna> nimam pojma kaj je facebook
<idioterna> dirty women.
<CrazyLemon> no vidiš..who's weird now
 * CrazyLemon zmaja z glavo
<idioterna> i'm wired
<sasa84> CrazyLemon: neda ukraden?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ha?
<sasa84> komade izbiram :P
<sasa84> irena vrčkovnik?
<sasa84> !g irena vrčkovnik
<Pepelka13> Slike za poizvedbo irena vrčkovnik irena vrčkovnik
<idioterna> neca falk al pa videosex
<sasa84> uuuu, ja idioterna!
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SaLUxeH9dog
<Pepelka13> Videosex, Anja Rupel,Moja mama 1984. - YouTube
<Pepelka13> »Anja Rupel i grupa Videosex u emisiji TV Zagreb 1984. godine.emisija je negdje 1986. godine ponovljena u Programu plus.«
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 zbrisal bom takoj ko postaš..tko da se ne rabiš niti matrat :)
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dXjMg46rbUs
<Pepelka13> KLINIČKA PSIHIJATRIJA - NECA FALK (1981) - YouTube
<Pepelka13> »http://hikonline.blogspot.com/2012/08/nervozna-neca-falk-1981.html Nervozna (1981)«
<sasa84> CrazyLemon: mam komad!
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 js tudi!
<CrazyLemon> :>
<sasa84> ok, en drugmu pastava? :)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 aja.. tak komad
<CrazyLemon> ne tega pa nimam
<sasa84> :\
<CrazyLemon> pa brezveze pejstaš
<sasa84> you filthy animal
<CrazyLemon> ker bom zbrisal :)
<sasa84> :(
<sasa84> ampak gugl bo mel vse zabeležen...
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ne bo :)
<sasa84> k boš leta 2091 gledal fb s svojmi vnuki...bodo vidl ta komad in te bodo sprašval "stari, kdo ta avša?" :D
<sasa84> :D
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 'kera avša?'
<sasa84> ja jst, kdo pa?
<sasa84> nece ne smeš tko klicat...maček muri je zakon
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 jah sej ni nič za videt tko da ne vem o keri avši bodo spraševali :)
<CrazyLemon> http://www.siol.net/scena/estrada/svet_slavnih/2014/08/idejni_oce_polivanja_z_vedrom_ledu_utonil.aspx
<Pepelka13> Idejni oče polivanja z vedrom ledu utonil | Svet slavnih - Planet Siol.net
<Pepelka13> »Corey Griffin, idejni oče dobrodelnega polivanja z vedrom ledu, ki je v preteklih tednih obsedlo svetovne zvezdnike in zvezdnice, je v soboto utonil, star 27 let.«
<CrazyLemon> so ironic
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j-P54MZVxMU
<CrazyLemon> kr mal shocking video
<Pepelka13>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: G`MIC (GREYC`s Magic For Image Computing) Sees New Stable Release  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/Z0k3GhTHhuY/gmic-greycs-magic-for-image-computing.html
 * sasa84 požgečka CrazyLemon
<WhiteRider> hmmm
<CrazyLemon> sup sasa84
<sasa84> nč... mal je blo preveč tih :P
<yang3> spet bom su na burek po sihtu
<yang3> CrazyLemon: je kaka dobra buirekdzinica v kopru ?
<yang3> vcas se spomnem da je bla ena v postojni tam pri stari postaji
<yang3> nazadne k sem bil zadnic pa so samo pice pekli se mi zdi
<yang3> tegta je zdaj 10 let, kar sem tam v postojni nazadnje jedu burek
<yang3> mal bolj gor je sicer pekarna, kjer prodajajo burek, sam to ni to...ti ga pokreje v mikri
<yang3> sasa84: kam hodte notranjci na burek ?
<sasa84> v lj :P
<yang3> se mi je zdel ja, no na bavarcu je zakon pica burek
<sasa84> v postojno pa hodjo tam na tržaško...k majo tud kebab se mi zdi
<yang3> bolj je "nafilan" kot un na miklosicevi
<sasa84> burek je sam sirov...ok to je sirnica
<sasa84> druzga itak ne jem
<yang3> trzaska...jaz sem bil na vojkovi v postojni
<yang3> sasa84: pita sirnica, pita zemljanica, pr bosancih je burek samo mesni...btw
<sasa84> ja, sirov burek je kao sirnica
<yang3> ja
<sasa84> poučena iz mostarja :P
<yang3> no pac kle te pekarne prodajajo sirne, mesne in pica bureke, ponekod sem videl se da imajo spinacenga (zeljanica)
<sasa84> sirni pa amen ;)
<sasa84> sej drugih Å¡e nism jedla...k me nima, d bi :P
<yang3> sirni je kar ok, ni tiste poceni salame noter
<sasa84> dejansko tud kebaba Å¡e nism jedla...razn vegi kebaba
<CrazyLemon> yang3 ja..na čevljarski je imajo kr dobre bureke
<CrazyLemon> sam je pekarna ne burekdzinica
<yang3> torej trzaska v postojni in cevljarska v kopru, si bom zapisal
<CrazyLemon> ni vec burekdzinice v kopru.. oziroma če je je pri lekarni na titovem trgu
<CrazyLemon> yang3 ja..na stopnicah je..na desni strani
<CrazyLemon> na levi fastfood na desni nekaj stopnic navzgor pa pekarna
<CrazyLemon> 2 € je burek
<CrazyLemon> meni zelo dober :)
<CrazyLemon> kebab pa v luciji je eden boljših na obali
<CrazyLemon> sicer zadnje čase malce preveč zapeče kruh
<CrazyLemon> ampak je vseeno dober
<yang3> sasa84: kebab je zelo dober v BS3
<yang3> burek so tudi domac klele delal nekaj casa
<CrazyLemon> v postojni sm pa enkrat jedu kao nek gyros kebab..obup :)
<sasa84> bs3?
<CrazyLemon> pomfri + kebab = sux ass
<yang3> sasa84: kle k sem jaz doma
<sasa84> aaa, bronx :P
<yang3> CrazyLemon: v grciji povsod dajejo pomfri zraven
<CrazyLemon> yang3 kle ni bil zravn..tukaj je bil v kebabu :)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon: k nis harlem boy pa ne morš vedt...  kaj pa midva veva, k sva vaška otroka
<CrazyLemon> in je blo vse skupaj nekam..bleh :)
<sasa84> .gif nah
<jabuk1> http://media.giphy.com/media/RjjvTWT1TMq8o/giphy.gif
<yang3> sasa84: ce zelis pa dober pica burek, pa kar pejt tja na bavarski dvor, nasproti telekoma, slascicarna olimpija pise
<sasa84> dobr burek je tud v nobel bureku :P
<sasa84> sej pravm yang3, d nej jem drugih burekov kt sam sirnico (ki ni burek uradno) :P
<yang3> CrazyLemon: sej kebab vs. gyros je isto, sam da v kebabu ni svinjine pa ni pomfrija, dobr pa un tatziki dajo v gyros
<sasa84> pa gyros je bolš :P
<yang3> sasa84: men pa v nobelu ni vsec...vsaj pica je boljsi tam na bavarcu
<yang3> nobel ma premal file
<sasa84> pica je dobra v lj dvoru (una na kose)
<CrazyLemon> če ni mesa ni to to :)
<yang3> pica je dobra prakticno povsod, skorajda ni vec slabe picerije
<sasa84> ooo, Å¡e so!
<CrazyLemon> ne..pica je povprečna praktično povsod, skorajda ni več res dobre picerije :)
<yang3> v BS3 je pica ob sobotah 4 .50 EUR se dva najesta
<sasa84> +1
<sasa84> najdt eno res dobro picerijo...ni tko đabe
<yang3> ah daj
<CrazyLemon> js se ne spomnim kdaj sm bil resnično impresioniran nad pico :)
<yang3> vse v ljubljani so dobre
<CrazyLemon> morska pica na tržnici v kopru..la štorija..mmm tam je bila nekoč tko huda morska pica
<sasa84> nazadne sm bla impresionirana v neaplju :P
<CrazyLemon> da je drugje nismo jedli
<CrazyLemon> zdaj pa niti tam ni več tko dobra
<yang3> ma slovenske pice niso isto ko taljanske
<yang3> kle je mehkehjsi testo, original pica pa je bolj kreker varjanta
<yang3> jst sem dobro "taljansko" pico jedel na avstijskem koroskem v taljanski piceriji
<sasa84> yang3: različno od področja
<yang3> je imela pa malo trse testo...
<CrazyLemon> trse testo = bolj zapečeno?
<CrazyLemon> al kaj je zate trse testo
<sasa84> CrazyLemon: kje majo pa dobre pice na obali?
<yang3> ne mislim da drugacno razmerje testa
<yang3> tako da pride ko kreker
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 primavera izola :)
<sasa84> je Å¡e tko fajn?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 nisem bil že kr neki časa tam..sam nazadnje je bila kul ja :)
<sasa84> kulči :D
<CrazyLemon> a pozna kdo picerije v kranjski?
<CrazyLemon> zadnjič ko sm bil v kranjski nisem najdu picerije kamor ponavadi zahajamo
<CrazyLemon> v bistvu čisto vsakič moram prekolesarit celo kranjsko goro da najdem to picerijo
<CrazyLemon> zadnjič je nisem najdu :D
<CrazyLemon> v centru kranjske gore je..pa ma zunaj stojalo za kolesa
<yang3> sasa84: dobra picerija v ljubljani je recimo Trta na Prulah, pa Foulus na Gregorcicevi...
<CrazyLemon> manjše parkirišče..zravn neprometne ceste je
<yang3> Foculus
<CrazyLemon> foculus?
<CrazyLemon> **
<yang3> slabe pa nobene ne poznam
<yang3> ce ze grem na pico v centru grem ponavad v eno izmed tistih dveh ali pa v parmo pri maxiju
<CrazyLemon> pri nas je zdaj petrol začel ponujat pice :)
<yang3> aja
<CrazyLemon> no.. en petrol
<CrazyLemon> mhm..30cm 5€, 50cm 10€
<sasa84> na lomu jih majo tud ja...niso slabe :)
<yang3> mercator pice se mi zdi da so edino bolj svoh, ampak za tiste 2.50 eur al kokze stanejo se ni za pritozevati
<sasa84> za tko, če greš kam na pot al pa za na hitr prekrent...je ok :)
<sasa84> men je kofe dobro na petrolu :)
<CrazyLemon> mercator pice so ok.. nekoč so bile tko slabe da si imel občutek kot da si pojedu kamne
<CrazyLemon> sedaj pa so dosti boljše
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 coffee2go ?
<sasa84> mhm
<CrazyLemon> ok je
<sasa84> CrazyLemon: a ti kdaj nrdiš pico? :)
<CrazyLemon> zadnjič sm pil tist njihov ice coffee.. tudi v redu
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 jp..enkrat na teden :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon: pa veš kaj je tud fajn...dolce gusto kofe...res je dobro
<CrazyLemon> no..3 na mesec :)
<sasa84> ooo :)
<sasa84> jst sm jo sam 1x :)
<CrazyLemon> ta teden nisem delal pice.. mogoče pa bom v soboto :) tunino
<sasa84> jst bom jutr slivove cmoke :P
<CrazyLemon> glede salame pa prisegam na pizza Å¡unko iz intersparja
 * yang3 se ze cedijo sline, se mal pocakam pol grem pa na burek
<sasa84> CrazyLemon: midva bi bla idealen par no!
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 lol :)
<sasa84> oba kuhava
<CrazyLemon> s slivovimi cmokami me ne prepričaš
<CrazyLemon> :p
<CrazyLemon> cmokami..lol
<CrazyLemon> cmoki*
<yang3> kaksen cmok mu daj da bo bolj preprican :)
<sasa84> joj, rižotke, makaroni, juhce, meso.... sam povej CrazyLemon:P
<sasa84> če sm lohk kuhala za škofa, bom pa tud zate :P
<yang3> ;)
<yang3> sasa84: a mas veselje s kuharijo ?
<sasa84> mhm, kr rada kuham
<yang3> kul
<yang3> jst zmer na take naletim k nimajo veselja kuhat
<sasa84> yang3: a mi hočeš kej rečt? :P
<yang3> da je fajn da rada kuhas
<sasa84> .gif aha
<jabuk1> http://media.giphy.com/media/WbIwNjOd22AsU/giphy.gif
<yang3> jst sem hvalezen jedec :)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 veš kako hude štruklje sm naredu zadnjič..uff
<sasa84> uuu, jst mam rada Å¡truklje
<sasa84> sirovi?
<CrazyLemon> mislim..Å¡truklje smo kupili sam potem sm naredu Å¡e omakco iz borovnic
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ne..skutini
<yang3> aja
<sasa84> so iz skute...sam se reče tud sirovi :)
<yang3> strudel je kr dober iz hoferja "topfenstrudl"
<yang3> pa se druga dva morm probat
<CrazyLemon> sm jih dal na mal masla pa drobtin pa naredu omako iz borovnic (svežih)
<CrazyLemon> ufff
<CrazyLemon> tako je bilo dobro
<CrazyLemon> ena boljših sladic kar sm jih jedu v zadnjem času
<sasa84> CrazyLemon: odkar laufam mam ful bolš rit za pogledat
 * sasa84 si popravi lase
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 lol :)
<yang3> hehe
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 honestly..dvomim :p
<sasa84> čak, en komad zaate...vidla ga dns in sam WTF
<CrazyLemon> v dveh mesecih ni tako vidna sprememba
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> .yt nicki minaj anaconda
<jabuk1> Nicki Minaj - Anaconda (Audio) (4 minute) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=17O3lL1aUrg ♥78,259 ▶7,787,552
<sasa84> CrazyLemon: tole poglej :\☺
<sasa84> mislm... tale frača je tud razred zase
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 a ne maraš tangic?? :DD
<CrazyLemon> mja..čist taka je kot tista od ice t-ja
<CrazyLemon> coco al kaj je
<CrazyLemon> sam rit kaže
<sasa84> haha :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon: una ma tako rit k naš bojler za centralno :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ampak vaš bojler zihr ne pleše striptiz :D
<sasa84> a se morm počutit osramočeno zarad tega podatka? :P
<CrazyLemon> :))
<CrazyLemon> bojler bi se mogu počutit osramočeno ne ti :p
<CrazyLemon> nič sasa84 ..suits time.. lejtr
<sasa84> papa CrazyLemon
<dz0ny> kok je geary sexy app http://drp.io/Vr
<Pepelka13> drp.io - Free, fast and easy images hosting -
<Pepelka13> »drp.io - Free, fast and easy images hosting - Simply drop one or more images to share them«
<sasa84> čist rajcih dz0ny
<sasa84> <3
<sasa84> :P
<sasa84> jou đonko, wacap in BP?
<dz0ny> megla
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny zgleda kr ok..kok je kej stable
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny pa a dela messaging menu z gearyjem? :)
<CrazyLemon> geary : Odvisen od: libgee-0.8-2 (>= 0.14.0) vendar bo paket 0.10.5-1ubuntu1 nameščen
<CrazyLemon> meh :)
<CrazyLemon> meh
<CrazyLemon> ppa-purge pa je :)
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: tist crap sm zbrisu
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny geary? :)
<dz0ny> ne un indicator
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny why on earth :)
<dz0ny> kaj ti bo tisto?
<CrazyLemon> uporabno je za hitr skok na nov mail
<dz0ny> lol
<CrazyLemon> brez da bi klikal na app
<CrazyLemon> in nato klikni na mail
<dz0ny> jaz mail zjutraj in ob 16 gledam
<CrazyLemon> pa še če imaš secondary screen..vidiš obvestila :)
<dz0ny> nocem da me moti
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny uporabljaš ppa za geary?
<dz0ny> ja
<dz0ny> daily ppa
<CrazyLemon> meni teži za tist libgee
<dz0ny> tis je niki vala vezano
<dz0ny> ne vem ce kak druga ppa se uproablja
<dz0ny> app*
<msev> tut js uporabljam geary top shit
<msev>  pa nitro-tasks tut lepo zgleda
<msev> pa springpad al kaj je že tist za beležke
<msev> sami sexy app-i
<msev> springseed* pardon
<msev> (če bi mel google docs integration bi blo še bolš k dropbox mi je bl meh)
<CrazyLemon> temu gearyju Å¡e dosti manjka
<dz0ny> na primer?
<CrazyLemon> recimo mail headerje ne vidiš takoj v gearyju ampak odpre gedit
<sasa84_> na primer?
<CrazyLemon> resizeanje je obupno
<sasa84_> wiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii zdobersek
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: lol
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny povej mi.. kaj sem povedal smešnega da se tudi js nasmejem :)
<CrazyLemon> ne moreš recimo skrit map nezaželena pošta
<CrazyLemon> koga briga spam
<zdobersek> ayo sasa84_
<CrazyLemon> in tisto kar je v mapi nezaželena pošta ne moreš odznačit da ni to spam
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: lol
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek almost successful troll..almost
<zdobersek> i no understand
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: 	recimo mail headerje ne vidiš takoj v gearyju ampak odpre gedit
<dz0ny> tko tud hocem
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ker jih misliš urejat?
<dz0ny> em what :)
<dz0ny> nehi trollat
<CrazyLemon> ne trollam..ne razumem te logike zakaj hočeš da ti odpre mail headerje v novem appu
<CrazyLemon> js če hočem videt mail header za določen mail hočem da je ali dropdown ali scroll
<CrazyLemon> ne pa nov app
<msev> open an issue on ghettohub or whatever
<msev> :D
<sasa84_> tnx zdobersek
<sasa84_> sam mi gps ene 15 min ni prjel :P
<sasa84_> tko d sm bla bl pridna kokr se kaže :P
<CrazyLemon> to je pa tko k poslušaš idioterno pa si začela laufat preden si dobila gps fix :D
<CrazyLemon> msev naah.. bom pač uporabljal TB še naprej :)
<sasa84_> ah, sj nima veze... bom Å¡la jutr isto turo pa bom vidla kok je to ;)
<sasa84_> pa mogoče še kšn meter več
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ thats the spirit!
<sasa84_> glih zdej gruntam...mogoče ne CrazyLemon :P
<sasa84_> razmišlam, če bi jutr šrinte delala
<sasa84_> Å¡printe
<zdobersek> sasa84_: ce mas ligamente ...
<zdobersek> sasa84_: mislim, do poskodb lahko pride
<zdobersek> ahtaj se
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ 10:50 ponoviš 5x pa ne boš dolg šprintala :D
<sasa84_> sej bi tko...100m, pa lahkoten tek....pa to parkrat
<sasa84_> al pa če grem tečt isto razdaljo kt dns... mogoče tud neb blo slabo
<sasa84_> itak mam klančke vmes... pa še u en hud klanc lohk laufam... to bo za jutr
<sasa84_> bolš klanc kt šprinti
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ oboje je kul..še najbolš je šprint v klanec :D
<sasa84_> sam un klanc je kr hud... ma bomo!
<sasa84_> zdobersek: give me motivation!
<zdobersek> sasa84_: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-VILgSsesD0
<Pepelka13> South Park - Let's Fighting Love - YouTube
<Pepelka13> »Download it here: http://goo.gl/kz4V6«
<lynxlynxlynx> a tečeš s poskušalom?
<lynxlynxlynx> *poslušalom
<sasa84_> lynxlynxlynx: to pomen fon s slušalkami in musko? :D
<sasa84_> joj, rabm novo playlisto :D
<lynxlynxlynx> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hbkZrOU1Zag
<Pepelka13> The Ultimate Motivational Clip - Rise & Shine! - YouTube
<Pepelka13> »Checkout http://addicted2success.com/category/motivation/ for more motivational videos. "Rise and shine. 6am and your hand can't make it to the alarm clock b...«
<lynxlynxlynx> muzko, ja
<CrazyLemon> js upam da je eno uho vedno headphone free :)
<sasa84_> CrazyLemon: nope
 * CrazyLemon zmaja z glavo
<sasa84_> itak tečem po takem terenu, k ni žive duše... do zdej sm vidla sam 3 sprehalajce :P
<sasa84_> tnx lynxlynxlynx!
<lynxlynxlynx> np
<sasa84_> tam se itak noben ne voz, k je to zrita cesta...pol naprej je ob železnc...
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: as ti tud one-ear-phoner?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek i'm noearphoner
<zdobersek> more ears and phones for us
<sasa84_> yeah zdobersek
<sasa84_> CrazyLemon: sej če sm iskrena... niti ne slišm kter komad je, k mislm d na nč ne mislm :P
<sasa84_> CrazyLemon: lohk bi mi pa ti kej pel vmes :P
<zdobersek> .yt gnarles barkley run
<jabuk1> Gnarls Barkley - Run (4 minute) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2GA3a15xF0c ♥13,542 ▶5,280,672
<sasa84_> ne vem... kšne une dalmatinske klape
<sasa84_> bi se direkt v grm zvalila :D
 * CrazyLemon pravkar razbil kozarec in nima časa za petje
<zdobersek> RUN AWAY
<zdobersek> RUN LEMON
<zdobersek> RUN FOR YOUR LIFE
<sasa84_> .gif lemon glass
<jabuk1> http://media.giphy.com/media/11wVVuw1Qkb0ys/giphy.gif
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu.si] MiranR: Re: dostop do datotek po namestitvi novega linuxa  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42045/#p42045
<zdobersek> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PElhV8z7I60
<Pepelka13> The xx - Islands - YouTube
<Pepelka13> »The xx in video purgatory. Directed by Saam. 'Islands' comes from their debut album, xx. Buy from the world's best record store Rough Trade: http://www.rough...«
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: dostop do datotek po namestitvi novega linuxa  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42046/#p42046
<CrazyLemon> lp
<sasa84_> pl CrazyLemon
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu.si] MiranR: Re: Težave z Nvidia grafično  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42047/#p42047
<jabuk1> M 1.9 > 10.km SZ od ANHOVA @21/08/2014 22:28:36  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.1+N,+13.51+E
<zdobersek> whoa!
<jabuk1> M 2.1 > 7.km  Z od ANHOVA @21/08/2014 22:28:37  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.09+N,+13.54+E
<dz0ny> zdobersek: kaj delate tam pr vas
<sasa84_> dz0ny: zdobersekse voz z biciklom pa trese :P
<sasa84_> zdobersek*
<sasa84_> go zdobbie, go zdobbie
<sasa84_> nč, zdej pa šibam pančat ;)
<zdobersek> dz0ny: ... kje?
<upd> https://twitter.com/mostextremepics/status/501443007120297984
<zdobersek> bos jutr razjasnu
<Pepelka13> Most Extreme Pics on Twitter: Russian Spiderman http://t.co/5w8OU406A4
<upd> .padavine
<upd> .vreme
<upd> .vreme lj
<jabuk1> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 15°C @21.08.2014 23:00 CEST.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 89%
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 06:10:02, Kulminacija: 13:06:35, Sončni zahod: 20:03:08
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 13ur 53min 07s, Luna je v ščipu
<upd> .vreme polhov gradec
<jabuk1> ARSO: Katarina nad Ljubljano (660m): 16°C @21.08.2014 14:00 CEST.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 75%  pretežno oblačno
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 06:10:46, Kulminacija: 13:07:25, Sončni zahod: 20:04:04
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 13ur 53min 18s, Luna je v ščipu
#ubuntu-si 2014-08-22
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: HP 470 G0 nepodprt?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42048/#p42048
<slax0r> jutro
<napsy_> dan
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu.si] Archiver: Re: Dualboot Ubuntu 14.04 GNOME ter Win 7  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42049/#p42049
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: Dualboot Ubuntu 14.04 GNOME ter Win 7  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42050/#p42050
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: Dualboot Ubuntu 14.04 GNOME ter Win 7  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42051/#p42051
<sasa84> juhuuuuuuu
<sasa84> jutro & TNX idioterna
<napsy_> oj hoj hoj
<zdobersek> ping
<jabuk1> zdobersek: pong
<zdobersek> ugghh https://pbs.twimg.com/media/BvnzwYSIQAAQcjA.jpg
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ^
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu.si] Archiver: Re: Dualboot Ubuntu 14.04 GNOME ter Win 7  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42052/#p42052
<sasa84> juhuuu
<sasa84> elow napsy_
<napsy_> kpw
<napsy_> jow
<sasa84> kaj bo lepga fantje?
<napsy_> work, work, work
<sasa84> .yt britney spears work b*tch
<jabuk1> Britney Spears - Work B**ch (4 minute) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pt8VYOfr8To ♥550,150 ▶121,865,541
<sasa84> :D
<sasa84> haha, par dni nazaj dam neko playlisto za tečt... pa tko tam nekje na sred poti sam ta komad...wtf :D
<idioterna> sasa84: navdusen
<sasa84> ooo, lepo :)
<idioterna> ne nad muziko, sori :)
<idioterna> nad tekanjem
<sasa84> idioterna: jaz tud nism bla :P
<idioterna> sasa84: ce rabs muziko
<sasa84> ja, spet mi ni takoj gps prjel...zto sm pa napisala minutažo v naslov :P
<idioterna> sasa84: http://thenostalgiamachine.com/years/1983.html
<sasa84> sicer pa...dns sm tekla v en strm klanc
<Pepelka13> The Nostalgia Machine
<idioterna> sasa84: a pazs nase
<idioterna> mislm
<idioterna> a poslusas kolena pa bodlne
<sasa84> pazm... k sm klanc pretekla, sm hodila :)
<idioterna> ce kej boli pa tko je fino ce mal upocasnis al pa ce kej prehodis tut
<idioterna> kul
<sasa84> pa mal mn sm dns pretekla...k sm Å¡tela, d klanc kr neki pobere :)
<sasa84> pa dost doda ;)
<idioterna> na dol je fino da ne laufas dokler nisi ful slank
<idioterna> na gor ni take panike
<sasa84> če tko gledaš... najbl zoprno je dol tečt
<idioterna> najbl nevarn za noge ja
<sasa84> zarad obremenitev, težišča, podlage...
<idioterna> kolena se posebi
<idioterna> men kr znese no ampak ne smem vec k pes pol en tedn sepa
<idioterna> je ze 11 let str
<sasa84> ojo
<dz0ny> idioterna: mesos kje uporabljate?
<idioterna> ne
<idioterna> nimamo take infrastrukture k bi to prov prslo
<idioterna> sva ga pa gledala s kolegom
<sasa84> !g mesos
<Pepelka13> Apache Mesos http://mesos.apache.org/
<dz0ny> gledam nekaj za poganjat jobe na clusterju
<sasa84> oj dz0ny, lp u bp
<idioterna> dz0ny: rewritat mors
<idioterna> appe s tem v mislih
<zdobersek> sasa84: ayo
<sasa84> jooooo zdobersek!
<sasa84> wacap houmi!
<dz0ny> idioterna: mhm
<dz0ny> sasa84: hi
<dz0ny> spet mam meglo
<sasa84> damn :\
<dz0ny> hujs k ljubljana :)
<dz0ny> waat http://man7.org/linux/man-pages/man7/mq_overview.7.html
<Pepelka13> mq_overview(7) - Linux manual page
<dz0ny> svašta
<idioterna> a nisi poznal tega :)
<idioterna> sej je dost useless k je pac
<idioterna> po defaultu skor tok cesko k tcp
<sasa84> zdobersek: kofe čez 1 uro!
<zdobersek> sasa84: kofe ZDEJLE
<sasa84> :o
<sasa84> kdo kuha?
<zdobersek> sasa84: ... in tud cez eno uro!
<dz0ny> .stran http://docs.ansible.com/apt_module.html
<jabuk1> http://docs.ansible.com/apt_module.html je dosegljiva!
<Pepelka13> apt - Manages apt-packages — Ansible Documentation
<zdobersek> sasa84: zdejle sem si ga lih sam
<zdobersek> sasa84: oprosti k sem na tebe pozabu
<lynxlynxlynx> a pride kdo na nix hackfest?
<slax0r> kje in kdaj?
<napsy> kdaj pa je?
<yang> NixOS sprint in Ljubljana 	2014/7/30
<yang> We’re having a NixOS sprint at the Kiberpipa hackerspace in Ljubljana, Slovenia, on August 23—27. Joining is free! For more information and to register, please go to the sprint page.
<napsy> uh se je cas :)
<napsy> sm mislu da je dans :)
<yang> prvic slisim za NixOS
<napsy> ne poznas slovenske linux distro? :)
<yang> http://www.kiberpipa.org/nixos-sprint-ljubljana-2014/
<Pepelka13> NixOS Sprint Ljubljana
<yang> pingo linux edino
<zdobersek> SUP, anybody?
<napsy> a ma nixos kak package browser?
<napsy> (online)
<napsy> ah found it
<napsy> foo, gnome 3.10 ma se
<yang>  In existing distributions, actions such as upgrades are dangerous
<yang> pr debianu je upgrade kr dobro stestiran
<yang> sploh ker gre disto v "freeze" za kake pol leta
<yang> da se vsi bugi eliminirajo
<zdobersek> BUGS, ELIMINATE YERSELVES
<Pepelka13>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Viber Linux App Now On Par With Windows Client  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/OFf_Q-Zx8Uw/viber-linux-client-updated-match-windows-features
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek it does happen..nekajkrat se je to skoraj zgodilo tudi nam :).. centimetri so odločali :)
<CrazyLemon> .imdb godzilla 2014
<jabuk1> Godzilla (2014) 123 min Action Sci Fi Thriller
<jabuk1> Ocena: 7.1/10 (135,820 glasov) MT: 62/100
<jabuk1> The world's most famous monster is pitted against malevolent creatures who, bolstered by humanity's scientific arrogance, threaten our very existence.
<jabuk1> Trailer: http://www.imdb.com/video/imdb/vi2242293017/
<jabuk1> Povezava: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0831387/
<zdobersek> 7.1? come on!
<CrazyLemon> it does look scary
<CrazyLemon> .imdb the prince
<jabuk1> The Prince (2014) 93 min Action Thriller
<jabuk1> Ocena: 7.6/10 (25 glasov) MT: write review
<jabuk1> A retired assassin is drawn back into the life he gave up when his daughter is kidnapped. To rescue her, he must confront his former rival.
<jabuk1> Trailer: http://www.imdb.com/video/imdb/vi266185753/
<jabuk1> Povezava: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1085492/
<CrazyLemon> meh..brus vilis
<yang> i Žon Kuzak
<CrazyLemon> http://24ur.com/novice/it/previdno-nikar-ne-nasedajde-eletronski-posti-z-naslovom-important.html
<Pepelka13> 24ur.com - Previdno! Nikar ne nasedajte eletronski pošti z naslovom 'Important'
<Pepelka13> »Po Sloveniji se po elektronski pošti širi sporočilo, namenjeno kraji gesel uporabnikov. Naslovljeno je "IMPORTANT", lažna spletna stran pa je videti kot prijava v predal elektronske pošte različnih ponudnikov. Če ste že nasedli, takoj spremenite gesla!«
<CrazyLemon> in kaj če je res important??
<napsy> js pravim bols preverit kot pa da ti je pol zal
<CrazyLemon> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/BvlNB6OCUAAx7PX.jpg:large
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> jou jou jou vajt houmiz!
<zdobersek> .vreme Celje
<jabuk1> ARSO: Celje (244m): 21°C @22.08.2014 15:00 CEST.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 65%  oblačno
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 06:07:53, Kulminacija: 13:03:21, Sončni zahod: 19:58:50
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 13ur 50min 58s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk1> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4.0m): 23°C @22.08.2014 15:30 CEST.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 74% Veter: jugovzhodnik 3.2 m/s
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 06:15:20, Kulminacija: 13:09:30, Sončni zahod: 20:03:41
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 13ur 48min 22s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> .vreme piran
<jabuk1> ARSO: Piran-ocean. boja (0m): 24.7°C @22.08.2014 15:30 CEST.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 54% Veter: severnik 1.1 m/s
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 06:16:01, Kulminacija: 13:10:09, Sončni zahod: 20:04:18
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 13ur 48min 17s, Luna je v ščipu
<orion1111> .vreme tuzla
<jabuk1> Neznana lokacija
<idioterna> .vreme libanon
<jabuk1> Neznana lokacija
<idioterna> phe.
<yang2> mesto vpisi
<yang2> .vreme beirut
<jabuk1> Via Beirut, 34151 Grignano Trieste, Italy: 30.00°C http://us.rd.yahoo.com/dailynews/rss/weather/Beirut__LB/*http://weather.yahoo.com/forecast/LEXX0003_f.html
<idioterna> .vreme beiut
<idioterna> haha
<idioterna> .vreme bejrut
<orion1111> .vreme adis abeba
<jabuk> Addis Ababa, Ethiopia: 27.78°C http://us.rd.yahoo.com/dailynews/rss/weather/أديس__MA/*http://weather.yahoo.com/forecast/MOXX0022_f.html
<idioterna> baba.
<idioterna> .vreme bejrut
<jabuk> Via Beirut, 34151 Grignano Trieste, Italy: 30.00°C http://us.rd.yahoo.com/dailynews/rss/weather/Beirut__LB/*http://weather.yahoo.com/forecast/LEXX0003_f.html
<idioterna> ma kasn trieste azbukov
<CrazyLemon> .vreme beiut
<CrazyLemon> ok..ni bil bug :)
<yang2> .vreme bayreuth
<jabuk> Bayreuth, Germany: 18.89°C http://us.rd.yahoo.com/dailynews/rss/weather/Bayreuth__DE/*http://weather.yahoo.com/forecast/GMXX0166_f.html
<orion1111> .vreme stockholm
<jabuk> Stockholm, Sweden: 17.78°C http://us.rd.yahoo.com/dailynews/rss/weather/Stockholm__SE/*http://weather.yahoo.com/forecast/SWXX0031_f.html
<yang2> .vreme santa barbara
<jabuk> Via di Santa Barbara Stradello A, 34015 Muggia Trieste, Italy: 16.67°C http://us.rd.yahoo.com/dailynews/rss/weather/Santa_Barbara__CA/*http://weather.yahoo.com/forecast/USCA1017_f.html
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jxv1Zs0gMMk
<Pepelka13> Good morning Lebanon (full song + English subtitles) - Waltz with Bashir - YouTube
<Pepelka13> »"Good morning Lebanon" or "Lebanon boker tov" (Hebrew title: לבנון), by Navadey Ha-Ukaf (נוודי האוכף) from the movie "Waltz with Bashir" (ואלס עם באשיר) dire...«
<CrazyLemon> .vreme middelfart
<jabuk> 5500 Middelfart, Denmark: 12.22°C http://us.rd.yahoo.com/dailynews/rss/weather/Middelfart__DK/*http://weather.yahoo.com/forecast/DAXX0049_f.html
<CrazyLemon> its not warm in middelfart
<CrazyLemon> .vreme rectum
<jabuk> Neznana lokacija
<CrazyLemon> .vreme rectum, netherlands
<jabuk> Neznana lokacija
<CrazyLemon> meh :)
<orion1111> .vreme vladivostok
<jabuk> Vladivostok, Primorsky Krai, Russia: 21.11°C http://us.rd.yahoo.com/dailynews/rss/weather/Vladivostok__RU/*http://weather.yahoo.com/forecast/RSXX0116_f.html
<idioterna> .vreme fucking
<jabuk> Neznana lokacija
<idioterna> what
<orion1111> to je mesto v avstriji
<idioterna> i know
<idioterna> no, vas
<dz0ny> .vreme fucking, au
<jabuk> Neznana lokacija
<dz0ny> .vreme fucking, eu
<jabuk> Neznana lokacija
<dz0ny> hihi
<idioterna> https://w2.eff.org/Net_culture/Folklore/Humor/hacker_barbie.announce
<CrazyLemon> ta noč ni bil moj dan :)
<zdobersek> omg what a joke u so original u crazy lemmon
<zdobersek> omg lol still laffin
<zdobersek> sasa84: hoi
<sasa84> elooooow
<CrazyLemon> bones..dont make me hurt you :)
<zdobersek> TRY IT FATTOSAURUS
<CrazyLemon> its phatosaurus
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 pizza time!
<CrazyLemon> bbl
<sasa84> uuuu
<sasa84> jst sm jo ene pol ure nazaj jedla :D
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: jutr se Vuelta zacne
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 to mi deli! :)
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek povej mi ko se bodo etape začele :)
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: jutr
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: jst pa zej murke jem
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ne..povej mi like 5min prej preden se etapa začne :)
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek uuu
<zdobersek> uuu
<CrazyLemon> so fensi
<CrazyLemon> so light
<CrazyLemon> js sm pa orado dal na pizzo!
<CrazyLemon> in your face
<CrazyLemon> fyi.. če bi kdo rad ribe jedu - ribiški praznik je v izoli
<sasa84> a lohk pr teb prespimo CrazyLemon?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ne.. imaš pa kamp v izoli
<CrazyLemon> pa ogromno vinogradov :)
<sasa84> nimam Å¡otora
<zdobersek> lahko spis pod trto
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 lahk ti zrihtam dostop do garažne hiše v izoli
<sasa84> omg what a joke u so original u crazy lemmon
<sasa84> omg lol still laffin
<sasa84> *zdobersek press*
<zdobersek> (C)
<CrazyLemon> (ɔ)
<upd> https://twitter.com/thebrunette82/status/502376443850940416 odkar so crypto kovanci vsi znajo trgovat :d
<Pepelka13> Sandra Peri on Twitter: Just finished my chart TA on $CLOAK #cloakcoin http://t.co/cTbRv5AFG1
<CrazyLemon> adiou
<sasa84> CrazyLemon: ?
<sasa84> kaj ti hodš tko zodi spat? a delaš kje?
<sasa84> zdobersek: zdobersek
<dz0ny> sasa84: hot girl in bed
<dz0ny> :)
<sasa84> dz0ny: u r so funny :P
<sasa84> .gif hahaha
<jabuk> http://media.giphy.com/media/11bNrmbMcEQxYk/giphy.gif
<zdobersek> sasa84: ?
<zdobersek> sasa84: tud mene skrbi, kaj dela limun tko zgodej v postli
<dz0ny> sasa84: boy?
<sasa84> punce nima... a mislš, d je kej bolan?
<sasa84> boy? o_O
<zdobersek> sasa84: hvala za kudose!
<sasa84> .gif homo lemon
<jabuk> http://media.giphy.com/media/cqLxStdbAGVnW/giphy.gif
<sasa84> https://scontent-a-vie.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xap1/t1.0-9/10522774_740632982661238_8681603112960792209_n.jpg
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> prego zdobersek, prego ;)
<zdobersek> !t it en prego
<Pepelka13> you're welcome
<zdobersek> mkay
<yang> Oddaja za pomorščake
<yang> http://www.bizjournals.com/sanjose/news/2014/08/22/tech-salaries-in-silicon-valley-top-san-francisco.html
<Pepelka13> Tech salaries in Silicon Valley top San Francisco - Silicon Valley Business Journal
<Pepelka13> »Here's the Bay Area county where tech workers earn the most.«
<upd_> a se kdo spozna na licence
<idioterna> js mam gpl
<upd_> http://ta-lib.org/hdr_dev.html tole bi uporabil v moji aplikaciji
<Pepelka13> TA-Lib: Technical Analysis Library - Developers
<Pepelka13> »Technical analysis open-source software library to process financial data. Provides RSI, MACD, Stochastic, moving average... Works with Excel, C/C++, Java, Perl, Python and .NET«
<upd_> aplikacija ne bi bila open source, pa prodajal bi jo
<upd_> če prav razumem je to dovoljeno, sam dodam da to kniznico uporabljam
<upd_> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/4397864/can-i-use-a-bsd-license-c-library-to-develop-an-application-and-then-sell-it
<Pepelka13> licensing - Can I use a BSD License C++ library to develop an application, and then sell it? - Stack Overflow
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> bsd je free as in beer
<upd_> o zakon tnx :d
#ubuntu-si 2014-08-23
<sasa84> juhuuuuu
<idioterna> o
<idioterna> as ze laufava?
<sasa84> idioterna: dns pa jutr mam počitek... mogoče bom šla jutr na kakšen sprehod
<yang> Kje ste sportniki
<yang> evo sasa84 ze goljufas :)
<sasa84> zakaj yang?
<sasa84> zelo se priporočajo počitki ;)
<yang> hecam se
<sasa84> ni nujno da tečeš... lahko maš kšne vaje za fleksibilnost mišic ipd
<yang> mors mal misice spocit
<sasa84> počitki so kao mus
<idioterna> kul
<sasa84> idioterna: se morm pazit ;)
<idioterna> uredu ja
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: Dualboot Ubuntu 14.04 GNOME ter Win 7  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42053/#p42053
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: kaksen kolo imas? https://pbs.twimg.com/media/BvscDoSIEAE69bc.jpg
<zdobersek> sasa84: heyo
<sasa84> jou jou jou zdobersek <:O~
<zdobersek> sasa84: ce se kej hodis v hosto, potem mas tko idealen pocitek
<sasa84> zdobersek: če grem po drva, namečem slabo tono drv na prikolco...not bad a? pol pa doma še dol zmečem pa pomagam sesekat :P
<zdobersek> sasa84: vaje za trup! idealno!
<sasa84> you can't find that on strava!
<zdobersek> but I kudos it just the same!
<sasa84> tnx zdobersek!
<zdobersek> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<sasa84_> ou nou ajm not ređistrd!
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu.si] MiranR: Re: dostop do datotek po namestitvi novega linuxa  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42054/#p42054
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: lol
<dz0ny> sam si mu zakompliciral življenje
<dz0ny> dej mu rajši Diski app pokaž
<dz0ny> pa lepo "mounta" razdelek bp :)
<dz0ny> če še obstaja seveda
<zdobersek> jebemti http://www.24ur.com/novice/crna-kronika/kolesar-padel-zdrsel-na-nasprotno-stran-vozisca-in-v-trcenju-v-avtomobilom-umrl.html
<Pepelka13> 24ur.com - Kolesar padel, zdrsel na nasprotno stran vozišča in v trčenju v avtomobilom umrl
<Pepelka13> »Na cesti Jordankal-Mirna peč je kolesar v ovinku izgubil oblast nad kolesom, zato je padel in drsel na nasprotno stran vozišča, po katerem pa je pripeljala voznica osebnega avtomobila. Kolesar je pri trčenju umrl.«
<dz0ny>  Med vožnjo pa ni uporabljal zaščitne čelade
<yang> danes je en v avtu drsel na nasprotni vozni pas
<yang> sem gledal tipa pol v vzvratnem ogledalu in je zgledal nalit, neki je krilil in se pogovarjal sam s sabo
<yang> tko da pazte se zelenih AX-ov v LJ !
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek sej sm že kazal sliko kolesa..dvomim da je made in germany :)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon: dej pokaž svoj bicikl!!!
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny mja.. namest ; sm dal :
<CrazyLemon> sploh se mi ne da ukvarjat z njim ker ne vem kaj bi on sploh rad mel
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ne!!!!
<sasa84> dj nooo
<sasa84> pliiiiiiiz
<sasa84> od LorD_DDooM smo ga že vidl, tvojga še nismo :(
<sasa84> pokaž nam ga!
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 tako lord kot gospa doberšek sta ga vidla
<CrazyLemon> pa ne vem kdo ga je Å¡e vidu
 * sasa84 ga Å¡e ni :(
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 jah..zakaj pa nisi takrat kliknila na link!
<sasa84> mogoče me ni blo gor :(
<sasa84> dj no...
<sasa84> a maš bianchi?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 seveda si
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ne
<sasa84> trek?
<sasa84> rog? :)
<CrazyLemon> ne.. noname je
<CrazyLemon> rog sm mel ko sm bil mlajši
<CrazyLemon> :)
<sasa84> dj pokaž no :)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 pokazal sem ti enkrat
<sasa84> nisi!
<sasa84> to bi si že zapomnla :)
<CrazyLemon> takrat si rekla da imam..kako že.. pajkove noge.. or smth like that :D
<sasa84> od lorda sm vidla pa uno slikco, k si ga je namontiru v spalnico :P
<sasa84> itak...če si mi sam noge kazu...jst bi rada bicikl vidla
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 nope
<CrazyLemon> bicikl sm držal :)
<sasa84> oh please CrazyLemon, HAVE MERCY!
<CrazyLemon> sam tebe pač vleče nižje
<CrazyLemon> in ti ni bicikl zanimiv bil
<sasa84> :$
<CrazyLemon> priložnost zamujena ne vrne se nobena! :)
<sasa84> jst šele zdej športam pa sm bl občutljiva za športnne rekvizite :P
<sasa84> a jsst sm ti pa lohk kopirala un link za fox movies a? :P
<sasa84> dobrota je sirota!
<sasa84> *čist ven padla*
<CrazyLemon> lol
 * sasa84 razmišlja "k bi mi dal CrazyLemon vsaj en + za tolažbo..." :D
<upd_> rainy day
<CrazyLemon> http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-28882046
<Pepelka13> BBC News - Evan Blass: King of the leakers
<Pepelka13> »Evan Blass, known as @evleaks, is the most prolific leaker in the tech industry. As he retires from the leaking game, we ask him to list his greatest hits.«
<sasa84> ooo ful si cukr CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> :$
<CrazyLemon> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.achep.acdisplay
<Pepelka13> AcDisplay - Aplikacije za Android v storitvi Google Play
<CrazyLemon> kr kul lockscreen :)
<sasa84> hm ...
<CrazyLemon> skoda sam da ni mozno da pokaže dogodke v koledarju :)
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qat9gR5nrpM
<Pepelka13> Charlie Sheen -- Ice Bucket Challenge with a BIG Twist - YouTube
<Pepelka13> »Charlie Sheen didn't douse himself with water in the Ice Bucket Challenge ... but he did make it rain.«
<CrazyLemon> car :)
<sasa84> zakon!
<zdobersek> meeh
<sasa84> wiiiiiiiiiiiii zdobersek
<sasa84> *cwil*
 * sasa84 dvigne majčko za zdobersek
<sasa84> boobies 4 my boo!
<sasa84> zdj pa dost.. morm it naprej pisat :P
<zdobersek> o_O
<sasa84> sorči zdobersek....mal me je zanesl :$
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: cez pol ure se zacne prenos
<idioterna> http://www.nationalgeographic.com/foodfeatures/feeding-9-billion/
<Pepelka13> Feeding 9 Billion | National Geographic
<Pepelka13> »When we think about threats to the environment, we tend to picture cars and smokestacks, not dinner. But the truth is, our need for food poses one of the biggest dangers to the planet.«
<dz0ny> sasa84: k sportas dvignes raven endorfinov v telesu
<idioterna> mhm
<idioterna> tut kr pojaca libido
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek danes je ekipni kronometer ne?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: AYE AYE CAPTAIN
<CrazyLemon> meh
<CrazyLemon> to bo spet itak zmaga za giant shimano
<CrazyLemon> nisem ravno ljubitelj kronometrov
<zdobersek> a giant she-mano? I'd like to see that.
<CrazyLemon> s-him-ano
<CrazyLemon> al pa OGE
<idioterna> jsm pa na kolnago pisu ce loh dam vecji rotor
<idioterna> ze drugi se mi je stopil
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> tega si pa hitro zj...al :)
<idioterna> ja su sm ke k sm prejsnga zjebal
<idioterna> pa probu parkrat
<idioterna> da vidm ce HS1, kar nej bi bil "heat shedding 1"
<idioterna> kej boljs shedda heat
<idioterna> nope, it doesn't.
<CrazyLemon> boš mogu mal več bitcoinov porabit za zavore
<idioterna> spust je dolg 1.8km pa average je 11%
<idioterna> max pa 28%
<CrazyLemon> in zakaj ne bi mogu dat večji rotor?
<idioterna> ne vem ce fork zdrzi
<idioterna> no ubistvu bi mogu ene 10 kil shujsat pa nebi mel problemov ane
<CrazyLemon> ali pa kupiš večji rotor pa ne boš mel problemov.. pa prihraniš teh 10kg za boljše čase :))
<CrazyLemon> js mam tudi ene težave s kolesom.. pa tudi sumim na zavore
<CrazyLemon> samo nisem prepričan
<CrazyLemon> ker je čudna težava
<idioterna> ja kva pa ce pol vilco utrgam al pa se mi spul os iz dropoutov
<CrazyLemon> boš poslal še en mail colnagu da želiš uveljavljat reklamacijo :)
<CrazyLemon> colnago pa bo mel Å¡e en testni primerek :D
<idioterna> ja pa brez zob bom :)
<CrazyLemon> jah pol pa menjaj diske vsak teden :)
<dz0ny> jesus
<dz0ny> cela znanost
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: surprise!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek no ja :)
<CrazyLemon> cannondale je res surprise
<CrazyLemon> (nisem gledal do konca a je cannondale zmagal? )
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: nope, moviestar
<CrazyLemon> no to je pa tudi surprise
<Guest53106> idioterna: tokrat si mel sreco, da nisi 63 let star
<msev> s kom sem že govoril o tistem "hacker-space-u" v Lj, kjer imajo 3d printer in si lahko kaj natisneš
<dz0ny> kiberpipa
<msev> a ma kdo kakšne kontaktne podatke da bi po mail-u vprašal kaj koliko bi me stal tisk
<msev> aha
<dz0ny> \j kiberpipa
<msev> super
<msev> hvala
<msev> a si član etc?
<msev> a mogoče veš a se plača po uri a po količini material + še kakšen dodatek?
<dz0ny> dunno
<dz0ny> brodul je clan
<dz0ny> pa po moje lahko nejga vprasas
<dz0ny> nejga**
<msev> ql
<msev> fala
<lynxlynxlynx> a nima tud roglab drugac?
<yang> msev: tudi na elektronik.si forumu lahko vprsasas tam jih ima veliko tak printer
<dz0ny> celo delajo ga sami :)
<dz0ny> a modelarski klubi ze majo kj to
<zdobersek> mhm
<zdobersek> za mini-v4
<zdobersek> v2*
<msev> dz0ny, nč nimajo modelarski klubi
<msev> oni sam dnar pobirajo pa nč ne dajo
#ubuntu-si 2014-08-24
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wkO4NIqAMss
<Pepelka13> Pstew's Ice Bucket Challenge - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> haha ..legenda
<idioterna> on je uredu ja
<yang> hehe dobra
<yang> kept'n picard
<idioterna> on je ful uredu in many ways
<sasa84> jouuuuu juhuuu ;)
<CrazyLemon> shut your juhuuu hole!
<CrazyLemon> :p
<idioterna> o sasa84
<sasa84> CrazyLemon: no no no pikec... ;)
<sasa84> elow idioterna ;)
<msev> na netbooku z izjemno majhnim zaslonom se mi določeni programi ne scale-ajo pravilno...katero kombinacijo miškinega klika + tipke moram uporabit da bom videl spodnji del okna
<dz0ny> ctrl+w
<dz0ny> al pa vključi scale window compiz plugin/show all windows
<dz0ny> to ma unity
<dz0ny> za drugo ne vem
<msev> sm fullscreenov program in je tut vredu :)
<msev> hvala za ctrl+w
<dz0ny> nekje v nastavitvah maš global key
<dz0ny> lsit
<dz0ny> list
<dz0ny> vsak DM ma mal po svoje
<msev> tnx
<msev> dzony a so kšni system soundi kje v linuxu
<msev>  da bi sprobov če mi dela zvok
<msev> ki mi mrežna ne dela pa morm pol fon tetherat pa se mi ne da
<CrazyLemon> locate .wav ?
<msev> tnx
<CrazyLemon> pol pa aplay :)
<msev> works
<Sky[x]> lp
<Sky[x]> a kdo igra
<Sky[x]> http://www.miniclip.com/games/8-ball-pool-multiplayer/en/
<Pepelka13> 8 Ball Pool - A free Sports Game
<Pepelka13> »Play 8 Ball Pool against other players online!«
<Sky[x]> greva eno igro ?
<zdobersek> TRESE SE TRESE
<zdobersek> http://earthquake.usgs.gov/earthquakes/eventpage/nc72282711#summary
<Pepelka13> M6.0 - 6km NW of American Canyon, California 2014-08-24 10:20:44 UTC
<Pepelka13> »USGS Earthquake Hazards Program, responsible for monitoring, reporting, and researching earthquakes and earthquake hazards«
<zdobersek> the disruption is real!
 * CrazyLemon didnt feel a thing
<CrazyLemon> .potresi
<jabuk> M 2.1 > 7.km  Z od ANHOVA @21/08/2014 22:28:37  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.09+N,+13.54+E
<CrazyLemon> .potres
<jabuk> M 0.8 > 4.km JV od TOPOLÅ ICE @24/08/2014 00:40:39  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.38+N,+15.06+E
<msev> tole ste pa dobr naredil
<msev> da vam  Å¡e za potrese pove :D
<msev> .poplave
<msev> :D
<msev> ne dela
<msev> .tornadi na primorskem
<CrazyLemon> implement it :)
<zdobersek> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<msev> ooo lepa
<zdobersek> ne razumem, zakaj ne zlista _policijskih_ radarjev
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek sej jih..vse tiste rdeče pikice so policijski radarji
<msev> hahahah
<msev> pol pa zgleda hočejo gorence obrt zadnjih cekinov
<msev> :D
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny
<CrazyLemon> a je WP ready? ..avgust se bo kmalu končal
<CrazyLemon> ti pa si postavu deadline :p
<msev> a mate za kamere tut plugin :D
<msev> .kamera Ljubljana
<CrazyLemon> spiši ga :)
<CrazyLemon> https://github.com/ubuntu-si/ircbot
<Pepelka13> ubuntu-si/ircbot · GitHub
<Pepelka13> »ircbot - Preprost irc bot«
<Sky[x]> ej a kdo tukaj slucajno pise diplomo ?
<Sky[x]> al pa jo je ze spisal ?
<msev> cool beans
<msev> js sm spisou
<msev> kaj te zanima
<msev> en me je instakill-ov na drugem kanalu :D
<msev> .plosk za ircbota
<jabuk> http://i.imgur.com/uOtALBE.gif
<msev> .morje
<jabuk> Postaja Debeli Rtič - Jadransko morje: 24.5°C
<jabuk> Postaja OB Piran (NIB) - Jadransko morje: 24.5°C
<jabuk> Postaja Koper - Jadransko morje: Temperatura ni na voljo
<yang> https://summit.debconf.org/debconf14/2014-08-24/
<idioterna> matr je luza
<idioterna> se clov se shladit ne more
<dz0ny> .vreme babno polje
<jabuk> ARSO: Babno Polje (756 m) (756.0m): 17.7°C @24.08.2014 14:30 CEST.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 67%
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:14:20, Kulminacija: 13:05:43, Sončni zahod: 19:57:07
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 13ur 42min 47s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4.0m): 24.3°C @24.08.2014 16:00 CEST.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 51% Veter: severozahodnik 3.9 m/s
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:17:47, Kulminacija: 13:09:00, Sončni zahod: 20:00:13
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 13ur 42min 26s, Luna je v ščipu
<Sky[x]> lp
<dz0ny> kul https://paste.sh/_ZMubpQj#dVLVR3VXWm96-3DZd_0VYzpI
<Pepelka13> paste.sh · encrypted pastebin
<zdobersek> yea, blame it on systemd
<yang> "Tako kakor mnogi drugi misijonarji v Afriki sem scasoma tudi jaz zbolel za malarijo. Izmenicno sem imel napade mrzlice in vrocine, zaradi cesar se mi je bledlo. Vcasih sem si moral celo drzati spodnjo celjust, da se mi ni tresla. Vendar mi je oznanjevanje se naprej prinasalo veselje in zadovoljstvo" - Strazni stolp - December 2013
<yang> "Ko so se Izraelci pokesali, je mojzes zanje prosil jehova in ta mu je narocil, naj izdela bakreno kaco in jo pritrdi na dolg drog. Porocilo pravi: Ce je torej koga picila kaca in je ta uprl pogled v bakreno kaco, je ostal ziv"
<yang> marskej zgleda pise v bibliji
<netkat> hehe yang a si mel jehovce na obisku?
<yang> vsake toliko pridejo
<yang> vsako tele ma svoje vesele
<CrazyLemon>  looooool "mlade nedolžne xxx 1"
<CrazyLemon> (piwik)
<CrazyLemon> sam je pa tip fajn preklikal da je pršu do ubuntu.si
<CrazyLemon> četrta stran zadnja povezava :)
<lynxlynxlynx> :)
<lynxlynxlynx> vprašanje je, kaj dajete na forum, da je bilo že na četrti strani za ta query
<CrazyLemon> lynxlynxlynx nič..v podpisu en omenja nedolžne nekaj :)
<CrazyLemon> !g site:ubuntu.si nedolžne mlade
<Pepelka13> Pisava Ubuntu na forumu (Stran 1) - Ubuntu.si dejavnosti/predlogi ... https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5524/
<CrazyLemon> "nedolžno zardevanje mlade deklice" v podpisu :)
<lynxlynxlynx> hehe
<idioterna> bols k tvoj blowjob
<idioterna> http://media-cache-ec0.pinimg.com/736x/e5/ac/38/e5ac385965cf900003a8f3834a98bd8b.jpg
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<dz0ny> https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xap1/t1.0-9/s720x720/10616342_717068591699593_5841790621627929278_n.jpg
<sasa84> kolegi, k so pršli iz lj niso nč rekl, d je sneg padu :P
<dz0ny> sasa84: z megle je padal
<dz0ny> pa eni primorci, k se nisv vidl snežinke pol mislijo da je sneg
<sasa84> achso dz0ny:)
<lynxlynxlynx> voda je voda
<sasa84> šibam pančat zdej ;)
<sasa84> pridkani bodte ;)
<sasa84> nočka :)
<yang> http://i.imgur.com/I31bqkW.jpg
#ubuntu-si 2015-08-17
<zdobbie> GUTEN MORGEN NSA
<napsy> jutro
<zdobbie> .radar
<jabuk1> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<zdobbie> this is kek
<pitastrudl> jutro
<pitastrudl> lepo hladno danes
<pitastrudl> lepo se je spalo
<pitastrudl> in se Å¡e bo
<dz0ny> a do zdej si potegnu? :)
<CrazyLemon> .morje
<jabuk1> Postaja Debeli Rtič (Zora) - Jadransko morje: Temperatura ni na voljo
<jabuk1> Postaja Koper - kapitanija - Jadransko morje: 25.5°C
<jabuk1> Postaja OB Piran (NIB) - Jadransko morje: 26.0°C
<CrazyLemon> pfft
<zdobersek> dz0ny: ti ze cel vikend vleces op status
<lynxlynxlynx> op ga vleče, klasika
<idioterna> elitist
<CrazyLemon> power hungry bastard!
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<zdobersek> Original Plebmeister
<sasa84> elooooow
<sasa84> čafči CrazyLemon & zdobersek
<idioterna> o sasa84
<napsy> ehlo
<sasa84> heeelouuuu idioterna in napsy
<sasa84> pa dz0ny, yang, LorD_DDooM, miha, slax0r, zdobbie ... :D
<sasa84> pa pitastrudl:)
<CrazyLemon> sup sasa84
<zdobersek> sasa84: do you feel like a pleb
<pitastrudl> yo sasa84
<pitastrudl> dz0ny ne sm biu buden okoli sedmih
<pitastrudl> mal prej
<pitastrudl> matr kava takoj zjutri sploh ne sede tok
<pitastrudl> k da je nebi piu
<pitastrudl> sam kaj ko ta kava iz avtomata na Å¡ihtu ni dobra
<pitastrudl> decisions decisions
<napsy> men pa se debuger sesuva
<pitastrudl> slaba
<pitastrudl> debugaj debugger
<zdobersek> napsy: go debugger?
<napsy> ja, delve
<zdobersek> .yt you havin a laugh
<jabuk1> Are you having a laugh? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9w1y-kMPNcM
<napsy> mogoc pa je moj bug tolk absurden da scrasha debuger
<napsy> kar zna bit
<lynxlynxlynx> kje je zdej tisto trkanje po prsih, da go ne rabi debuggerja? ;P
<napsy> lynxlynxlynx: hja, sumim da je kj z runtime narobe
<napsy> zdj sm prvic probu po debugerju posegat
<napsy> eh ja
<napsy> :)
<zdobersek> go debug yourself
<napsy> bizarn je, mam en mutex pa ga ne morm prvic zalockat
<zdobersek> not a virgin mutex then
<napsy> v enem testu je
<napsy> tezk da se ga je kdo pipnu
<zdobersek> twas the hand of GOd
<CrazyLemon> divine intervention?
<napsy> neki nagaja
<dz0ny> TIL "select * from stuff where thing = null"   !=   "select * from stuff where thing is null"
<zdobersek> m'sql
<zdobersek> OH BLIMEY, DIDN'T ESCAPE
<napsy> beh, net.Pipe() ne podpira timeoutov
<napsy> bom mogu svoj mock naredit
<CrazyLemon> .imdb attack on titan
<jabuk1> Shingeki no kyojin (TV Series 2013– ) 24 min Animation Action Adventure
<jabuk1> Ocena: 8.9/10 (43,192 glasov) MT: 131 user
<jabuk1> After his hometown is destroyed and his mother is killed, young Eren Jaegar vows to cleanse the earth of the giant humanoid Titans that have brought humanity to the brink of extinction.
<jabuk1> Povezava: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2560140/
<CrazyLemon> .radar
<jabuk1> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Linux Without Limits: IBM Launch LinuxONE Mainframes  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/M8S4pIx4BKg/ibm-linuxone-mainframe-ubuntu-partnership
<yang2> http://www.techworld.com/review/budget-laptops/hp-455-g3-ubuntu-laptop-linux-on-budget-3619521/
<Pepelka> HP 455 G3 Ubuntu laptop - Linux on a budget: Budget Laptops Review | Techworld
<Pepelka> »Take a well-specced laptop based on AMD hardware and add Ubuntu for a different kind of laptop«
<CrazyLemon> Neosvinčeni 95-oktanski bencin se bo pocenil za 4,4 centa na 1,287 evra, neosvinčeni 100-oktanski za 4,5 centa na 1,341 evra, dizelsko gorivo pa za 2,6 centa na 1,152 evra.
<CrazyLemon> WOOHOOO!
<yang2> kul
<yang2> se bomo skor tko poceni vozili kot v avsgtriji
<metalcamp> skor? Å¡e par pocenitev pa bo
<zdobbie>  sploh se ne bo splacal kupovat e-vtomobila
<CrazyLemon> še koles ne bomo več uporabljali!
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_BXf_h8tEes
<Pepelka> Introducing Project Sunroof - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Project Sunroof is mapping the planet’s solar potential, one rooftop at a time. Project Sunroof uses information that’s in Google Maps to figure out how much...«
<yang2> Kako bos pogasil solarno streho, ce se slucajno vname ?
<yang2> Kako bos pogasil solarno streho, ce se slucajno vname ?
<yang2> optimist http://www.bolha.com/racunalnistvo/prenosni-racunalniki-in-oprema/ibm-lenovo/prenosnik-lenovo-thinkpad-x200s-1299979401.html?aclct=1438965117&kw=thinkpad+x200
<Pepelka> Prenosnik Lenovo ThinkPad X200s :: bolha.com
<Pepelka> »Prodam prenosni računalnik Lenovo ThinkPad model X200s, 12«
<yang2> Kje je opozorilo, da se kanal javno logira ?
<yang2> Mislim, da bi moralo biti menjeno v topicu
<yang2> omenjeno
<lynxlynxlynx> ko prideš na kanal
<yang2> a je v noticeu ?
<yang2> opozorilo ?
<lynxlynxlynx> ja / neki tazga
<yang2> aha ok
<lynxlynxlynx> :)
<yang2> ni
<lynxlynxlynx> pol pa ni več, ker nekje je bil cel link
<yang2> kjer #ubuntu ima opozorilo
<yang2> ker
<CrazyLemon> ni več
<upd> kako se reče tistim očalam k ma display notr
<CrazyLemon> po tem ko je dz0ny spremenil notice
<lynxlynxlynx> vr?
<CrazyLemon> upd VR? :D
<upd> to ja ty
<CrazyLemon> no sedaj je tudi opozorilo da se kanal logira
<CrazyLemon> http://www.bicikel.com/novice/13341/tus_parkirno_mesto_in_garderobe_za_kolesarje_na_parkiriscu.html
<Pepelka> Tuš, parkirno mesto in garderobe za kolesarje - na parkirišču | Novice | Bicikel.com
<Pepelka> »London se spreminja v meko za ljudi, ki kolo uporabljajo kot glavno prevozno sredstvo. Ideja Active Commutinga bo vsakodnevni tranzit precej olajšala.«
<yang2> hvala
<idioterna> te niso normalni
<idioterna> a ne vejo kok nevarna so kolesa
<idioterna> oni jih hocjo pa se vec?
<CrazyLemon> naah.. sam nočejo da folk smrdi
<CrazyLemon> za te nenormalne ki se peljejo s kolesi
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/awesome-wet-javor-with-birds-above.jpg
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/awesome-wet-javor-prezganje-view.jpg
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/awesome-wet-javor-summit-road.jpg
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/awesome-wet-javor-village.jpg
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/awesome-wet-javor-misty-ridge-road.jpg
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/awesome-wet-javor-ljubljana-is-gone.jpg
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/awesome-wet-javor-up.jpg
<sasa84_> kwa??? folk se vozi s kolesi???
<sasa84_> mislm, a do enih še ni pršlo, da so tud avti :P
<sasa84_> *yang&idioterna chat*
<CrazyLemon> a kdo laufa vivid kernel (3.19) na 14.04 ?
<sasa84_> https://www.facebook.com/bostjan.zrimsek/posts/10153554468518633
<Pepelka> Boštjan Zrimšek - Boštjan Zrimšek hat einen Link geteilt. | Facebook
<Pepelka> »Boštjan Zrimšek hat einen Link geteilt.«
<zdobbie_> joj ta Bostjan
<CrazyLemon> http://www.androidpolice.com/2015/08/17/android-m-is-now-officially-android-marshmallow/
<Pepelka> [Update: Video - Story Of Marshmallow] Android "M" Is Now Officially Android Marshmallow
<Pepelka> »Google has finally, physically unveiled the official name for its new operating system (still sans a version number): it's marshmallow! Googler Alex Ruiz j... by David Ruddock in Breaking, Marshmallow 6.0, News, Videos«
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: any new stuff in that blob
<dz0ny> in your face http://i.imgur.com/nFySZAr.gif
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny what blob
#ubuntu-si 2015-08-18
<napsy> jutro
<zdobbie_> k
<yang> http://www.index.hr/forum/38/kucni-ljubimci/tema/339517/papagaj-nece-da-prica.aspx
<Pepelka> Papagaj nece da prica - Forum - Index.hr
<Pepelka> »Forum - Kućni ljubimci - Papagaj nece da prica - Forum - Index.hr«
<yang> :)
<napsy> ce bi le znal hrvask
<slax0r> jutro
<napsy> lp
<dz0ny_> http://i.imgur.com/kZNedSx.gifv
<lynxlynxlynx> rikverc
<slax0r> kje je pa *beep* *beep* *beep*?
<zdobersek> morning well spent
<idioterna> kam si pa su
<CrazyLemon> http://www.srcesloveniji.si/livestream.html
<Pepelka> Srce Sloveniji
<zdobersek> idioterna: mal sem gonu
<zdobersek> sasa84: eyyy
<idioterna> zdobersek: kudos
<zdobersek> vkudos, I'll take it
<idioterna> js dons se nism
<idioterna> ampak bom
<sasa84> eloooow mišek zdobersek
<sasa84> juhu idioterna
<idioterna> zivjo sasa84
<idioterna> dobu sm das keyboard 4 z mx brown switchu
<idioterna> switchi
<idioterna> kr awesome je
<idioterna> mal se morm navadt no
<zdobersek> so link the product maybe
<idioterna> oh
<idioterna> http://www.daskeyboard.com/daskeyboard-4-ultimate/
<Pepelka> Das Keyboard 4 Ultimate - Mechanical Keyboard
<Pepelka> »High-Performance. Incredible Craftsmanship. Completely blank mechanical keyboard with Cherry MX switches. For those who demand top speed and accuracy. Das Keyboard 4 Ultimate Mechanical Keyboard.«
<idioterna> stu trideset je
<idioterna> ampak ce bo zdrzala 5 let tko k je prejsna
<idioterna> bo kr kul
<zdobersek> hum
<zdobersek> pa je ... vredna cene?
<zdobersek> jst moram ubost konzolo za thinkpada, poj bom pa rabu se ein keyboard
<idioterna> ne vem ce je vredna cene
<idioterna> sam sej je delovno sredstvo ot
<idioterna> to
<idioterna> js zlo velik tipkam tko da se mi splaca investirat
<zdobbie_> iii http://shop.daskeyboard.com/collections/products/products/linux-key-cap-bundle-1
<Pepelka> Linux Key Cap Bundle - Das Keyboard
<Pepelka> »Personalize your Das Keyboard by replacing the Windows keys with the Linux penguin. Set includes key caps to fit the Das Keyboard 4 Ultimate and Professional models plus a key puller.Two key caps with the Linux penguin to fit the Das Keyboard 4One key pullerInscriptions are laser-etchedMerchant SKU: LINUX2-KS-BUNDLEShipping InformationFree shipping on orders $59.00 and upUsually ships in 1-2 daysWe regret that this item cannot be shipped to PO Box
<idioterna> ma js mam kr crno vse
<zdobbie_> jst ne rabim jukebox kontrol
<zdobbie_> ceravno zgledajo kul
<idioterna> men je vsec tale za rolat
<pitastrudl> http://imgur.com/gallery/BkEdf/new
<Pepelka> american pancackes - Album on Imgur
<Pepelka> »Imgur: full of all the magic and wonders of the Internet.«
<napsy> kulj
<pitastrudl> dons sm se zbudu ob pol šestih da sm dokonca porabil ves mix za palačinke
<pitastrudl> 500g putra šlo v vse to haha, eno poješ pa si sit
<napsy> po kerem receptu pa si delu?
<pitastrudl> je v descriptionu
<dz0ny_> the american one
<zdobersek> the op one
<pitastrudl> aja ni
<pitastrudl> sec
<pitastrudl> http://www.bbc.co.uk/food/recipes/fluffyamericanpancak_74828
<Pepelka> BBC - Food - Recipes : Fluffy American pancakes
<Pepelka> »These pancakes are light and fluffy and great for a weekend brunch. Try adding a large handful of fresh blueberries to the batter before...«
<napsy> kulj
<idioterna> js kosmice jem za zajtrk
<idioterna> polni cukra in vlaknin
<zdobersek> jst muesli
<napsy> js banano pa nektarino
<zdobersek> oy vey
<idioterna> aja tko se rece temu
<idioterna> ovsenim kosmicom
<idioterna> muesli?
<zdobersek> ne
<idioterna> kaj pa je muesli
<napsy> ne, to je ono ko je poln cukra
<zdobersek> muesli ma se zraven suho sadje, orescke
<idioterna> aha ok
<idioterna> ne to js nimam
<idioterna> nismo dost bogati
<zdobersek> jeba
<pitastrudl> kornfleks ftw
<napsy> to sm vcasih dost jedu :)
<zdobersek> jst tud
<dz0ny_> zemla + jogurt
<pitastrudl> sej teh palačink sploh nism mogu kej pojest
<napsy> neki casa pol nism nic za zajtrk, pol en crap, pol spet nic, zdj pa zerno
<napsy> zmerno*
<zdobersek> zemlje lih ni treba no
<pitastrudl> tok putra je notr pa cel stanovanje dišu po putru da sm bil že sit od vonja
<zdobersek> minerale loh drugac dobis
<napsy> zdj dostkrat ovsene kosmice al pa avokado
<idioterna> js skos ovsene kosmice pa se ksn sladek sok zravn
<idioterna> domac jabolcni al pa grozdni
<napsy> pa proseno kaso tut
<idioterna> al pa ananasov iz stacune
<idioterna> proseno kaso za froce kuham
<zdobersek> kosmice namakas?
<idioterna> ja
<napsy> js kar v jogurt nadevam
<napsy> vcasih se kako banano narezem zravn
<napsy> pol pa cel dan prdim ko pr norcih
<zdobersek> banana napihne
<napsy> kosmici
<napsy> same vlaknine
<pitastrudl> js učas ne jem zjutri ker se mudi, pol pa na šihtu kavo pijem iz avtomata pa prdci smrdijo k da mam černobil v hlačah
<pitastrudl> fml
<napsy> gres na wc opravit svoj sram? :)
<pitastrudl> ko pridem do wvja ježe mimo
<idioterna> aja hm
<idioterna> js ne prdim neki ful po kosmicih
<idioterna> nc no
<idioterna> morm jit
<idioterna> bbl
<pitastrudl> ajd
<CrazyLemon> .radar
<jabuk1> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<zdobersek> heehee
<CrazyLemon> fcker
<CrazyLemon> samo pri meni.. SAMO PRI MENI
<speed-> hehe
<speed-> ves kak bi se temu reklo, smola :)
<CrazyLemon> mhm
<zdobersek> karma imo
<CrazyLemon> karma sux
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/zabava/zanimivosti/20-kilometrov-visoko-vesoljsko-dvigalo-novo-okno-v-svet/372000
<CrazyLemon> BS
<Pepelka> 20 kilometrov visoko "vesoljsko dvigalo" novo okno v svet? :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<Pepelka> »Kanadsko podjetje je dobilo dovoljenje za postavitev "vesoljskega dvigala", ki bi astronavte dvignilo 20 kilometrov nad površje, od koder bi nato poleteli v vesolje.«
<pitastrudl> lol
<pitastrudl> ja itak ja
<CrazyLemon> http://www.zurnal24.si/otrok-naj-bo-dvakrat-na-dan-lacen-clanek-183834
<Pepelka> "Otrok naj bo dvakrat na dan lačen" - zurnal24
<Pepelka> »Viljem Ščuka. Pediater, psihoterapevt in nasprotnik potrošništva. Vsi našipolitiki so se izkazali kot slabi gospodarji, pravi. Stanje duha družbe paocenjuje kot mizerno.«
<zdobersek> ampak jaz nisem vec otrok
<speed-> spila tu keri hearthstone?
<zdobbie_> speed-: vec ga gledam
<speed-> mja saj jaz tudi v koncni fazi :)
<speed-> sicer zdaj sem odlocen da pridem v legend ta mesec
<zdobbie_> ziher furas grim patron warriora
<speed-> ne
<speed-> to sploh ne spilam
<speed-> tempo mage mi je najboljsi
<speed-> pa zoo warlock
<speed-> z patron warriorom sem probal, pa sem bil konstantno tepen
<speed-> :)
<CrazyLemon> https://thehackernews.com/2015/08/bittorrent-dos-attack.html
<Pepelka> How to Exploit BitTorrent for Large-Scale DoS Attacks
<CrazyLemon> https://www.usenix.org/system/files/conference/woot15/woot15-paper-adamsky.pdf
<zdobbie_> boy you goin' to jail
<slax0r> ze spet?
<zdobbie_> fyi http://youtu.be/MiC9X_MoE1M
<Pepelka> Pitch Perfect 237 - YouTube
<Pepelka> »A conspiracy theorist's guide to understanding Anna Kendrick's 2012 film "Pitch Perfect."«
<CrazyLemon> Matthai težka bo (GUI for udev rules)
<CrazyLemon> še github nič ne najde
<zdobbie_> a nismo na linuksih zarad terminala
<CrazyLemon> gui ftw!
<slax0r> burn...
<slax0r> burn now
<yang2> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nfUbiY9hrvs
<Pepelka> Crikvenica flood caused by sudden rain. 16.08.2015. - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Unless you have a boat, don't go around town. Sorry for the way it was shot, it was meant for a couple of friends and apparently it blew up. Thanks for the 1...«
<yang2> idioterna: evo tale tut ne pozna CPP https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3al1IwJzJzE
<Pepelka> Crikvenica 2015 - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> portrait filming people should die a horrible death
<zdobersek> drown, maybe?
<idioterna> http://img-9gag-fun.9cache.com/photo/aRVrq9G_700b.jpg
<CrazyLemon> lol idioterna
<yang2> http://www.delo.si/znanje/infoteh/sifrirane-oblacne-shrambe-ne-prepricajo-uporabnikov.html
<Pepelka> Šifrirane oblačne shrambe ne prepričajo uporabnikov
<Pepelka> »Švicarska wuala zapira vrata, tudi večina ostalih pa je cenovno oz. glede ponujenega prostora nekonkurenčnih.«
<CrazyLemon> Wuala*
<yang2> Skor tko kt Argentinski Slovenci recejo Hvala
<zdobbie> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EagQVJuM-K0
<Pepelka> Introducing The Daily Show with Trevor Noah - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Trevor Noah readies his seat at The Daily Show, where he takes over as host starting September 28 at 11/10c. Find out more about The Daily Show with Trevor N...«
<zdobbie> https://slo-tech.com/novice/t650426
<Pepelka> #4kuge: Kaj vse pesti naš internet? @ Slo-Tech
<Pepelka> »V mesecu septembru bomo v sodelovanju s centrom Poligon, ki se nahaja v prostorih nekdanje Toba&#269;ne tovarne na Toba&#269;ni ulici 5 v Ljubljani, organizirali &#x161;tiri tematske ve&#269;ere, na katerih se bomo z gosti in ob&#269;instvom pogovarjali o vro&#269;ih temah razvoja informacijske dru&#382;be po svetu in pri nas. 7. 9. 2015: Nevtralnost interneta Leto&#x161;nja jesen bo vro&#269;a tudi na podro&#269;ju regulacije in prihodnosti spleta.
<Sky[x]> napsy: here?
<Sky[x]> mogoce kdo kaj dela v go lang poleg napsy?
<zdobbie> dz0ny, ko ni op
<idioterna> Sky[x]: ja
<idioterna> Sky[x]: kaj te zanima?
<Sky[x]> idioterna: zacetnik sem :D
<Sky[x]> pa sem si ravno odpru uradni page da si mal vec preberem :)
<zdobbie> aja, pa se sterna
<idioterna> Sky[x]: aha no ko bos mel konkretna vprasanja pa kr napis
<Sky[x]> idioterna: ce ti recem da bi rewrital en php project na go kaj bi rekel? :)
<idioterna> nc
<Sky[x]> tole me je cist naspidiral :D
<Sky[x]> http://blog.parse.com/learn/how-we-moved-our-api-from-ruby-to-go-and-saved-our-sanity/
<Pepelka> How We Moved Our API From Ruby to Go and Saved Our Sanity
<Pepelka> »The first lines of Parse code were written nearly four years ago. In 2011 Parse was a crazy little idea to solve the problem of building mobile apps. Those first few lines were written in Ruby on Rails. Ruby on Rails Ruby let us get the first versions of Parse out the door quickly. It let a small team of engineers iterate on it and add functionality very fast. There was a deep bench of library support, gems, deploy tooling, and best practices availa
<dz0ny> Sky[x]: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fZh8uCInEfw
<Pepelka> Audrey Lim - How a complete beginner learned Go as her first backend language in 5 weeks - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Go can be seen as a language that is too difficult for beginner programmers. The resources and documentation for the language seem too technically advanced f...«
<Sky[x]> dz0ny: tnx ;)
<idioterna> ma nc ni difficult
<dz0ny> ne sej pove pol
<idioterna> prej je difficult za folk k ma mozgane ze zaklenene na eno paradigmo
<dz0ny> da to sam posebni ljudje govorijo
<Sky[x]> ubistvu sem mal sit ze PHP-ja pa je cas da grem v noce vode :)
<dz0ny> std lib je krasen
<dz0ny> kar se neb dalo rečt za kak drug env :>
<dz0ny> btw v istem kanalu je od parse video
<dz0ny> par trikov pokaže
<Sky[x]> pa asynchronous operations rabim kar v php je tko tko :)
<dz0ny> mislim good practices
<Sky[x]> nice
<Sky[x]> pa baje Go ful mal pokur rama :>
<idioterna> hm?
<Sky[x]> The MongoDB Go driver is probably the best MongoDB driver in existence
<Sky[x]> pa tole :D
<idioterna> ja ce mas mongodb spodi pol pa
<idioterna> res ni tok vazn kaj mas cez :)
<dretn> Go je hitrejši celo od node.js
<idioterna> kasna izjava je pa to :)
<idioterna> sej node ni hitr :)
<Sky[x]> :D
<Sky[x]> After rewriting the EventMachine push backend to Go we went from 250k connections per node to 1.5 million connections per node without even touching things like kernel tuning
<dz0ny> also tole https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PyBJQA4clfc
<Pepelka> GopherCon 2015: Blake Caldwell - Uptime: Building Resilient Services with Go - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Hear about Fog Creek’s first production Go service: a rewrite of their Git and Mercurial SSH reverse proxy from Python. See how they monitor memory, who’s cu...«
<Sky[x]> ok dost pisanja grem brat uradno dokumentacijo da vidim malo :)
<Sky[x]> hello world mi ze dela :D
<dz0ny> mas gobyexample.com
<dretn> idioterna: a se js koda ne prevaja v machine code?
<dz0ny> pa play.golang.org
<Sky[x]> dz0ny: v cem pa pises go code? :>
<dz0ny> atom
<dz0ny> pa go plus extension
<Sky[x]> aha nice tud to bi se lahko sprobal :)
<dz0ny> lepo dela skupaj
<Sky[x]> k zdj sem bolj phpstorm :>
<idioterna> dretn: vsa koda se prevaja v machine code
<idioterna> dretn: aja misls v smislu interpreted/compiled
<dretn> idioterna: da
<idioterna> node ma precej drugacn memory management
<idioterna> poenostavlen recen je neki podobnga k bi v JVM laufu
<Sky[x]> dz0ny: bi sel pisat rst api v go? :)
<Sky[x]> rest*
<Sky[x]> http://thenewstack.io/make-a-restful-json-api-go/
<Pepelka> Making a RESTful JSON API in Go - The New Stack
<Pepelka> »In this post, we will not only cover how to use Go to create a RESTful JSON API, but we will also talk about good RESTful design. If you have ever consumed an API in the past that doesn’t follow good design, then you end up writing bad code to consume a bad API. Hopefully, after this …«
<zdobbie> k
<Sky[x]> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vlie-srOU8c
<Pepelka> Build Web Apps with Go Language (golang) - YouTube
<Pepelka> »check out our newest trainings - they are even better: https://www.youtube.com/view_all_playlists?sq=golang Learn GO / GOLANG / Web Apps with Golang at this ...«
<dz0ny> Sky[x]: go-gin :)
<Sky[x]> dz0ny:  hehe :D zdj mal spoznavam da vem pol a gremo na nodejs al na Go
<Sky[x]> nv pa tko logicn je :)
<Sky[x]> sej spominja mal na C sam hitrost je tud pomembna :)
<dz0ny> Sky[x]: https://github.com/dz0ny/arso-api
<Pepelka> dz0ny/arso-api · GitHub
<dz0ny> :)
<Pepelka> »arso-api - Arso potresi«
<Sky[x]> ta model mvc strukturo uporabla
<dz0ny> mhm
<dz0ny> also primer za teste https://github.com/dz0ny/wpapi/blob/master/main_test.go
<Pepelka> wpapi/main_test.go at master · dz0ny/wpapi · GitHub
<Pepelka> »wpapi - Wordpress.org download API«
<dz0ny> moj predlog je da začneš simpl
<dz0ny> k drugače se boš hecal kaj je main package in kaj app package :)
<Sky[x]> aha ql
 * CrazyLemon shows his package
<CrazyLemon> ^ main package
<yang> What a big package you got CrazyLemon :)
<CrazyLemon> yang i know right!
<CrazyLemon> https://on.google.com/hub/
<Pepelka> OnHub – Google
<Pepelka> »Meet OnHub, a new router from Google that’s built for all the ways you Wi-Fi.«
<CrazyLemon> 200 bucks!
<dz0ny> but 2ghz processor
<dz0ny> bt and usb3
<dz0ny> 1gb ram
<CrazyLemon> ja..pa 1gb ram
<CrazyLemon> pa 4gb storage
<CrazyLemon> but 200 bucks!
<dz0ny> pa 2lan
<dz0ny> it's pricey access point
<dz0ny> because still no ara
<CrazyLemon> there is no ara on teh internet!
<idioterna> Sky[x]: rest api v go je easy
<Sky[x]> go get beer :D
<Sky[x]> idioterna: sem pogledal ja ene 2 primera, sem mislu da bo bolj complicated :)
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B7BKxPngHKM
<Pepelka> Sir Patrick Stewart Loves A Male Kiss - CONAN on TBS - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Whether he's with Sir Ian McKellen or Conan O'Brien, Sir Patrick has excellent smooching technique. More CONAN @ http://teamcoco.com/video Team Coco is the o...«
<Sky[x]> top video
<Sky[x]> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fZh8uCInEfw
<Pepelka> Audrey Lim - How a complete beginner learned Go as her first backend language in 5 weeks - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Go can be seen as a language that is too difficult for beginner programmers. The resources and documentation for the language seem too technically advanced f...«
<Sky[x]> fajn za pogledat za zacetek :D
<CrazyLemon> to ti je prej dz0ny kopiral :)
<Sky[x]> jp sej tako sem prisel do videa :D
<CrazyLemon> https://01.org/acat
<Pepelka> Assistive Context-Aware Toolkit (ACAT) | 01.org
<Pepelka> »Introduction«
<lynxlynxlynx> tldr?
<pitastrudl> .napoved
<jabuk1> Ponoči in zjutraj bo ponekod na vzhodu delno jasno, drugod pretežno oblačno. Ob morju bodo zjutraj možne nevihte. Najnižje jutranje temperature bodo od 12 do 18, ob morju 20 st. C.
<jabuk1> Jutri bo pretežno oblačno z občasnimi padavinami, ki bodo pogostejše v drugi polovici dneva. Predvsem v bližini morja bodo tudi nevihte. Najvišje dnevne temperature bodo od 17 do 22, ob morju do 24 stopinj C.
<pitastrudl> .vreme koper
<jabuk1> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 22.7°C @18.08.2015 21:30 UTC.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 70% jugovzhodnik 2.1 m/s
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 04:10:04, Kulminacija: 11:10:29, Sončni zahod: 18:10:53
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 14ur 00min 49s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> lynxlynxlynx SW ki ga Hawking uporablja je sedaj prostodostopen in zastonj
<lynxlynxlynx> ah, kul
<CrazyLemon> sw ki ga razvija(l) Intel
<CrazyLemon> kaj se zgodi če predčasno zaključim SMART test?
<CrazyLemon> Å¡e 40% to go
<lynxlynxlynx> nimam pojma kaj je to
<lynxlynxlynx> poznam samo SMART cilje
<CrazyLemon> SMART podatki o delovanju diska
<lynxlynxlynx> aja
<lynxlynxlynx> ne vem, če sem mel kdaj sploh vklopljeno
<lynxlynxlynx> ker je test, bi rekel, da ni problem resetirat, samo najbrž si ga pognal z razlogom
<lynxlynxlynx> zzz
#ubuntu-si 2015-08-19
<upd> https://bitcoinwisdom.com/markets/bitfinex/btcusd wiuu
<Pepelka> Bitfinex BTC/USD Charts - BitcoinWisdom
<upd> toj pa flash crash 80$
<zdobbie> It's all gonna be ok http://www.theonion.com/article/jeff-bezos-assures-amazon-employees-hr-working-100-51121
<Pepelka> Jeff Bezos Assures Amazon Employees That HR Working 100 Hours A Week To Address Their Complaints - The Onion - America's Finest News Source
<Pepelka> »SEATTLE—In response to accusations of an abusive workplace environment, Amazon CEO Jeff Bezos assured employees Tuesday that the company’s human resources staff was working 100 hours a week to address their complaints.«
<napsy> jutro
<idioterna> o lej
<idioterna> http://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-33979526
<idioterna> free drugs
<Pepelka> 'Female Viagra' approved by US drug agency - BBC News
<Pepelka> »The US Food and Drug Administration approves a libido-enhancing drug for women that has been dubbed "Female Viagra".«
<napsy> \o/
<idioterna> also http://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-33977096
<Pepelka> US Army Rangers school to graduate first female recruits - BBC News
<Pepelka> »Two American women have passed the gruelling training programme of the Army Rangers - one of US military's most elite special operations forces.«
<zdobbie> but but http://www.theverge.com/2015/8/18/9174377/fda-approves-sex-drug-for-women-pink-viagra-flibanserin
<Pepelka> FDA approves sex drug for women that only kinda works | The Verge
<Pepelka> »The first-ever pill for low libido in women won approval for sale from US regulators. The once-daily drug, made by Sprout Pharmaceuticals and to be marketed as Addyi (pronounced "add-ee"), will be...«
<idioterna> sej tut v original clanku pise da ne dela
<zdobbie> alrighty then
<idioterna> mislm
<idioterna> sej dela
<idioterna> increase of 0.5 - 1 event per month
<zdobbie> .yt william turner that's not good enough
<jabuk1> William Turner ~No Air~ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=THMQfFmODfY
<zdobbie> mislu sem tole: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BzVmPsqHDDQ
<Pepelka> That's Not Good Enough! - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Disclaimer: I do not own the copyright to this movie. I made this video purely for entertainment.«
<zdobbie> turk is kek http://www.siol.net/priloge/kolumne/ziga_turk/2015/08/uber.aspx
<Pepelka> Žiga Turk: Prihaja delitveni kapitalizem, pripeljal se bo z Uberjem | Žiga Turk - Planet Siol.net
<Pepelka> »Abdul je bil diplomat na pakistanskem veleposlaništvu v Washingtonu. Ker bi otroci radi končali študij v ZDA, je delo za Pakistan prekinil.«
<slax0r> jutro
<zdobersek> ahoy sailor
<pitastrudl> jutro
<Matthai> a obstaja kakšen dober tool za risanje mockupov v Ubuntuju?
<dz0ny> draw.io
<dz0ny> :>
<dz0ny> drgac pa ne
<yang> 10:40 <@dz0ny> draw.io
<yang> 10:40 <@dz0ny> :>
<yang> 10:40 <@dz0ny> drgac pa ne
<yang> Matthai: ^
<Matthai> sem našel Pencil
<Matthai> precej primitivno orodje, ampak nekako služi namenu
<CrazyLemon> https://www.facebook.com/BjornsTesla/photos/a.201142760078860.1073741828.201134723412997/401162476743553/?type=1&theater   referrals in action.. 10 oseb je z njegovim referral linkom kupilo model S.. on pa bo zato dobil model X zastonj! Tesla man!
<Pepelka> Chronik-Fotos - Bjørn's Tesla Videos | Facebook
<Pepelka> »All ten have finalized now! I have a meeting with Tesla today. They will keep me informed on the progress on each order.«
<pitastrudl> jutro dekliči in deklice
<zdobbie> pozen si
<pitastrudl> vem ja, biu sm busy
<pitastrudl> :(
<zdobbie> 'busy'
<pitastrudl> ja kaj ko se zbudiš pozno ni cajta da se irca
<zdobbie> https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10081733 -- prvi reply
<Pepelka> My biggest issue with this is that Google wants to inject a piece of hardware in... | Hacker News
<CrazyLemon> bunch of whiny ass b1tches.. lahk so happy da google ni evil!
<CrazyLemon> https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-eckxi6BBryc/VdPar7-QGWI/AAAAAAAASy8/on7KDsuo7eA/w297-h351-no/tumblr_inline_nqbn1yp1Dk1raprkq_500.gif
<CrazyLemon> http://livestream.com/accounts/564247/events/3314382
<Pepelka> Srce Sloveniji on Livestream
<Pepelka> »Watch vzivo's Srce Sloveniji on Livestream.com. Gre za velik dogodek, ki ima zelo veliko srčno in nacionalno noto ter združuje pomembnejše humanitarne akterje, še posebej športno humanitarno društvo Never give up in Anino zvezdico. Vsa zbrana sredstva bomo v obliki šolskih potrebščin predali zavodu Anina zvezdica.Ta bo šolske potrebščine podelila otrokom iz socialno ogroženih družin.Sredstva lahko nakaže tudi v klasični obliki donaci
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie se jima boš pridružil?
<CrazyLemon> zdaj bodo Å¡li skozi celje
<CrazyLemon> "zdaj"
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: ce grejo na dolenjsko
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie zdaj so zavili za 'Celje'
<CrazyLemon> kam grejo naprej pa ne vem
<zdobbie> tole mislim da je Rogaska
<CrazyLemon> všeč mi je.. samo tisti del za kolesarje
<zdobbie> v Mestinju bojo pa zavil na Podcetrtek
<CrazyLemon> tisti želežniški tiri not so much
<zdobbie> picky much?
<CrazyLemon> just a bit
<slax0r> pickles?
<pitastrudl> tomatoes
<pitastrudl> tfw sam v pisarni
<pitastrudl> fart all i want
<slax0r> MAKE A FORT!
<pitastrudl> haha
<pitastrudl> sej je tok fasciklov pa papirja da bi lahk Å¡e eno pisarno naredu :D
<pitastrudl> najdem dva dokumenta iz 2014 k  spadata v arhiv
<pitastrudl> odprem omaro
<pitastrudl> 50+ fasciklov na enmu kupu
<pitastrudl> nope.jpeg
<zdobbie> tfw?
<slax0r> the face when
<zdobbie> whose face?
<slax0r> yours
<zdobbie> imo je htel 'mfw'
<slax0r> ja, ker t in m sta cist skupaj
<pitastrudl> the feel when*
<pitastrudl> mfw je my face when
<zdobbie> prvic vidim
<slax0r> oh feel :D
<pitastrudl> haha
<zdobbie> dz0ny irl http://i.imgur.com/fZKslok.gif
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Qt Music Player `Yarock` 1.1.3 Released, Available In PPA  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/GKovFNUWkuk/qt-music-player-yarock-113-released.html
<pitastrudl> probal bom naložit ubuntu na en android telefon ki ga imam
<pitastrudl> mu ne dela ekran
<pitastrudl> bom probal gor postavit ssh
<pitastrudl> hh
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qRr3QFUZPqU
<Pepelka> DEF CON 23 - And That's How I Lost My Other Eye: Further Explorations in Data Destruction - Zoz - YouTube
<Pepelka> »How much more paranoid are you now than you were four years ago? Warrantless surveillance and large-scale data confiscation have brought fear of the feds fil...«
<CrazyLemon> https://scontent-vie1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xtp1/v/t1.0-9/10307361_10153903094861840_590081165278191878_n.jpg?oh=53218ecefcdfc4d5c9eabf6ccde143c2&oe=5677F2A8
<napsy> grrr, zmanjsal mi bodo mizo v pisarni :/
<CrazyLemon> bastards!
<zdobbie> dzdzdzdzdzdzdz
<zdobbie> a prihaja nova kri
<napsy> jo
<napsy> no, bols kot da se selimo, mam lih 20 minut pes od doma :)
<zdobbie> 20 minut :S
<zdobbie> n1 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pQwq87W-DRU
<Pepelka> Kaj, če bi v trgovinah zahtevali isto kot v aplikacijah? - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Partnerska danska potrošniška organizacija Forbrugerådet Tænk je posnela zanimiv video, pri katerem so s skrito kamero preverjali, kako bi se potrošniki odzv...«
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie lol..bs :D
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: bs what?
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie BS..ne zahteva vpogled v 5 zadnjih sporočil
<CrazyLemon> prav tako ne kje si bil včeraj ob 8ih
<zdobbie> ampak v vsa
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie right..torej BS
<zdobbie> VIDEO DISCREDITED COMPLETELY
<zdobbie> IGNORE
<CrazyLemon> STOP SHOUTING FFS!
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie ko smo že pri temi.. kje pa si bil včeraj ob 8ih??
<zdobbie> doma
<CrazyLemon> liar
<CrazyLemon> .radar
<jabuk1> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<slax0r> AAAA THE ALIENS ARE INVADING!
<zdobersek> SHIT FUCK NOOO
<CrazyLemon> https://packages.debian.org/sid/molly-guard
<Pepelka> Debian -- Details of package molly-guard in sid
<Pepelka> »protects machines from accidental shutdowns/reboots«
<CrazyLemon> hah!
<CrazyLemon> zanimiv tale molly guard
<slax0r> YOU DON'T SHUT DOWN A SERVER
<slax0r> EVER
<dz0ny> esp with ephemeral storage  :>
<zdobbie> what? no electricity? don't you dare you little shit of a server
<napsy> https://go.googlesource.com/go/+/fa87cf83a64edf30b9da867a96ee83d9f24af867%5E%21/#F0
<Pepelka> Diff - fa87cf83a64edf30b9da867a96ee83d9f24af867^! - go - Git at Google
<napsy> se mal pa bo uradni release :D
<zdobbie> I am not affected at all by this.
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Vivaldi Web Browser Snapshot Adds Web Panels Feature  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/61spEMeXCfc/vivaldi-web-browser-web-panels-feature
<yang2> heh, ta je dobra dva sta ustavila na odstavnem pasu avtoceste, da bi "pocivala" en ukrajinec pa en ki se ga je napil
<pitastrudl> lol
<Sky[x]> go lang naj bi podpiral tud mobile app :D
<Sky[x]> https://godoc.org/golang.org/x/mobile/app
<Pepelka> app - GoDoc
<Pepelka> »Package app lets you write portable all-Go apps for Android and iOS.«
<Sky[x]> nice :)
<zdobbie> noice
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GJ6HvjJisMA
<Pepelka> How to Defend Yourself Against a Pit Bull Owner Attack (ft Vinny Guadagnino) - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Pit bull owners have a reputation for being one of the most dangerous types of human. If you find yourself face-to-face with a pit bull owner, here’s how to ...«
<sasa84> hejhou lejdiz! :D
 * sasa84 prime CrazyLemon za rit
<CrazyLemon> sup hou
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 en trenslejšn maraton bomo mogli met
<CrazyLemon> sama se odloči kdaj pa kako boš to zorganizirala :D
<pitastrudl> http://i.imgur.com/rd5jhzV.gifv
<sasa84> loool pitastrudl
<pitastrudl> haha
<sasa84> CrazyLemon: najbolš en dan al pa par dni... seznam kaj prevajamo pa online
<sasa84> al kuga? :P
<yang2> CrazyLemon: hehe
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ti si koordinatorka! do your best and we'll follow! :p
<CrazyLemon> pa lahko pošlješ še merniku mail če se njemu da pripravit kaj za kubuntu
<CrazyLemon> glede prevajanja itn.
<yang2> pitastrudl: yoda fuck is nsfw :)
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: that much new?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny some
<CrazyLemon> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/vivid/+lang/sl/+index?batch=75
<Pepelka> Slovenian (sl) : Vivid (15.04) : Translations : Ubuntu
<CrazyLemon> pa pri xubuntuju je cca. 150nizov
<CrazyLemon> no mogoče manj..neki sem danes prevajal
<CrazyLemon> ampak ja.. če ne narediš maratona ostane pri eni osebi
<CrazyLemon> tko pa upaš da bo še kdo pršu..če ne pride imaš vsaj dober izgovor zakaj se ni prevajalo :D
<sasa84> mhm
<sasa84> najbolš bi blo met kr novico na strani
<sasa84> pa da bi se zmenil glede datumov
<sasa84> al pa mamo kle sestank pa tko
<sasa84> uuu, lohk pa pridemo v Å¡marje :P
<sasa84> CrazyLemon: drgač smo glede na stats pr 93 al 94%
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 no vidiš
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 pa enkrat septembra bi to meli.. nekje dva tedna predn bo string freeze
<CrazyLemon> .morje
<jabuk1> Postaja Debeli Rtič (Zora) - Jadransko morje: 25.1°C
<jabuk1> Postaja Koper - kapitanija - Jadransko morje: Temperatura ni na voljo
<jabuk1> Postaja OB Piran (NIB) - Jadransko morje: 25.3°C
<sasa84> ja CrazyLemon MišiLemon :D
<sasa84> .vreme Å¡marje
<sasa84> .vreme rakek
<jabuk1> ARSO: Letališče Portorož (2m): 18.2°C @19.08.2015 17:30 UTC.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 95% vzhodnik 0.5 m/s
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 04:11:27, Kulminacija: 11:10:19, Sončni zahod: 18:09:11
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 13ur 57min 44s, Luna je v ščipu
<jabuk1> ARSO: Postojna (533m): 15.2°C @19.08.2015 17:30 UTC.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 93% severozahodnik 0.5 m/s
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 04:08:25, Kulminacija: 11:07:55, Sončni zahod: 18:07:25
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 13ur 59min 01s, Luna je v ščipu
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Neat Web Panels Feature Added to Vivaldi Web Browser  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/61spEMeXCfc/vivaldi-web-browser-web-panels-feature
<Sky[x]> lp
<yang> ali je to morda kaznivo da pri T-2 zaracunavajo strosek preklica (odjave) storitve 20 EUR ?
<CrazyLemon> kaznivo ne
<CrazyLemon> ampak pri zvezi potrošnikov so se že pritožili recimo tušmobilu
<CrazyLemon> ki tudi zaračuna odjavo
<yang> no saj zaradi tega sprasujem
<yang> sama lopovscina jebe..
<idioterna> js bom odjavu t-2
<idioterna> in ce mi bojo 20 evrov zaracunal
<idioterna> pol bom pac placal to pa naslednjic trikrat premislu predn grem tja
<CrazyLemon> exactly
<yang> ja
<yang> prav imas
<yang> ce bi jaz mel dnar
<yang> bi se zarad principa pravdal z njimi
<yang> v zvezi s tem
<idioterna> na podlagi cesa?
<yang> tko pa....
<idioterna> sej si sprejel ta pogoj ko si podpisal pogodbo
<yang> ja isto kot so krsili to pri tusmobilu
<idioterna> ne vem ce je protizakonito
<CrazyLemon> http://www.teamfortress.com/post.php?id=17833
<Pepelka> Team Fortress 2
<CrazyLemon> yang niso nič kršili
<CrazyLemon> nikjer ni zakon kjer piše 'you shall not pay when you leave'
<CrazyLemon> !g zveza potrošnikov tušmobil stroški preklica
<idioterna> moj odvetnik prav da ni nc protizakonitga v tem
<Pepelka> Splošni pogoji poslovanja - Tušmobil http://www.tusmobil.si/uploads/docs/pogoji/splosni-pogoji-poslovanja-2013-15-04.pdf
<idioterna> razen ce to spremenijo potem ko si ze sklenil pogodbo kjer tega ni not
<idioterna> pa ti ne dovoljo for free jit stran
<idioterna> preden uveljavijo ta clen
<yang> ja
<yang> imata prav
<yang> ne vem b imoral pogodbo najdt hudica
<yang> ampak na dveh listih papirja to ziht ni napisano ampak je verjetno super skrito z majhnimi crkami "pogoji poslovanja so vidni na url naslovu xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx"
<yang> ko so mi priklapljali so rekli da lahko kadarkoli odjavim brez stroskov
<yang> ko sem spraseval ce sem vezan za dalj casa
<CrazyLemon> yang nope..verjetno piše samo da se ob prehodu na drugega operaterja plačajo stroški po ceniku
<CrazyLemon> prehodu/odjavi karkoli pač
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Vivaldi Web Browser Makes It Easier to Multi-task Online  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/61spEMeXCfc/vivaldi-web-browser-web-panels-feature
<yang> Kibrepipina stran je dol
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Vivaldi Web Browser Just Made It Easier to Multi-Task Online  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/61spEMeXCfc/vivaldi-web-browser-web-panels-feature
<dz0ny> ohh lords of finnix
<dz0ny> fixt that page
<dz0ny> fix*
<Sky[x]> twitter bootstrap page ne dela sem prejle ugotovil :>
#ubuntu-si 2015-08-20
<napsy> jutro
<zdobbie> napsy: celebrate
<slax0r> jutro
<napsy> jup :)
<zdobersek> Zeus be our savior! http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-33989384
<Pepelka> Google loses data as lightning strikes - BBC News
<Pepelka> »Google has said data was wiped from discs at one of its data centres in Belgium - after it was struck by lightning four times.«
<pitastrudl> jutro
<napsy> ;[
<napsy> lp
<pitastrudl> huehue
<pitastrudl> kaj ma kdo izkušnje z excelom, tukaj mi čas dela probleme :x
<pitastrudl> h:mm mi noče v SUM seštevat
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ^
<zdobersek> on je Windows strucko
<pitastrudl> sem že pogruntal :D
<pitastrudl> namesto h:mm sem dal [h]:mm:ss
<zdobersek> bo limun validiral
<pitastrudl> hh
<zdobbie> ping
<jabuk1> zdobbie: pong
<zdobbie> k
<pitastrudl> ping
<jabuk1> pitastrudl: pong
<CrazyLemon> http://www.bicikel.com/novice/13358/national_cycling_network_letno_veliki_britaniji_prinese_kar_650_milijonov_.html
<Pepelka> National Cycling Network letno Veliki Britaniji prinese kar 650 milijonov! | Novice | Bicikel.com
<Pepelka> »Gre za mrežo kolesarskih poti, ki se razprostira po celotni Veliki Britaniji, po zadnjih raziskavah pa ima ogromno pozitivnih učinkov - tako ekonomskih kot zdravstvenih.«
<dhbiker> evo
<dhbiker> pa je Meizu MX4 moj
<dhbiker> z ubuntu na njem :>
<zdobbie> .plosk
<jabuk1> http://i.imgur.com/Sx8iAS8.gif
<lynxlynxlynx> a to je kolo?
<CrazyLemon> dhbiker why man..whyyyyyy
<CrazyLemon> no kul je ker lahko daš android gor
<CrazyLemon> pa maš dobr telefon :D
<dhbiker> why not
<dhbiker> naveličan že androida
<CrazyLemon> dhbiker ker je to Å¡e vedno za developerje
<CrazyLemon> ni angry birds..ni nič!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<dhbiker> kaj pa je bla Nokia N900 ki sem jo imel ? :D
<dhbiker> al pa Nokia N9 ?
<CrazyLemon> aja.. mazohist
<CrazyLemon> tudi prav :D
<dhbiker> nevem kaj ima to z mazohizmom
<dhbiker> ampak ok tolmači si to kakor hočeš :D
<dz0ny> .imdb mr. robot
<jabuk1> Mr. Robot (TV Series 2015– ) 44 min Crime Drama
<jabuk1> Ocena: 9.1/10 (45,587 glasov) MT: 172 user
<jabuk1> Follows a young computer programmer (Malek) who suffers from social anxiety disorder and forms connections through hacking. He's recruited by a mysterious anarchist, who calls himself Mr. Robot.
<jabuk1> Trailer: http://www.imdb.com/video/imdb/vi125022233/
<jabuk1> Povezava: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt4158110/
<pitastrudl> spomnim se v sredni daje kolega dal linux gor na n9 al je n900 nevem
<zdobersek> wat een champ
<pitastrudl> ane
<CrazyLemon> debian je šel gor če se prav spomnim
<CrazyLemon> na n900
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Xubuntu 15.10 Wily Werewolf To Get A New Panel Layout Switcher  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/s02hhczFQ5E/xubuntu-1510-wily-werewolf-to-get-new.html
<dz0ny> idioterna: http://iplists.firehol.org/
<Pepelka> FireHOL IP Lists Analytics
<Pepelka> »InfoSec analytics for malware, abuse and attacks IP Lists: size over time, retention policy, geographic coverage, comparisons and overlaps. More than 100 IP lists analyzed.«
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Ubuntu 15.10 To Ship With Gnome's Overlay Scrollbars By Default, Ditching Unity's Overlay Scrollbars  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/3_oGlwb1Hy8/ubuntu-1510-to-ship-with-gnomes-overlay.html
<napsy> jeej
<napsy> sm si pa ucer spedenu kde 5.4 beta
<dz0ny> n bom komentiral :)
<napsy> sam se kde allps se cakam ki so za kde 5 nartejeni
<napsy> apps*
<CrazyLemon> https://scontent-mxp1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xtp1/v/l/t1.0-9/11889427_889037474510607_6619182846216101116_n.jpg?oh=c58cd9a17c6bc3d103745d48105a5057&oe=5681E112
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j5uXL4w90yU
<Pepelka> This Crazy Guy Jumps Nearly 200 Feet Off a Cliff! - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Remember the first time standing on a high-dive at your local pool? It was a little terrifying, right? Maybe 10 feet high? Imagine what it would be like to s...«
<zdobbie_> CrazyLemon: a je on v rdecem pajacu tud skocu?
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie_ sj vidiš da je sam en skoču
<zdobbie_> CrazyLemon: kok je potem ta model tko hitr dol prsu
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie_ there's more than one?
<anny_> dan
<anny_> bolje se je zmenit
<anny_> https://ashley.cynic.al/
<Pepelka> Ashley Madison email checker
<CrazyLemon> zgleda je anny preverla če je njen na seznamu :D
<pitastrudl> model prodaja ledvico, radio ena obala se povkarla
<pitastrudl> vsake 15 min
<pitastrudl> "ta človek prodaja ledvico"
<pitastrudl> fak
<yang2> kdo je ashley ?
<yang2> in  zakaj bi svoj mail vpisal v tisto stran ?
<siska> yang2: to kvecjem kaki paranoicni poroceni tipi vpisujejo svoj mail tja po tekocem traku
<yang2> sej pravim da nimam pojma kdo je ashley
<siska> napis ashley madison
<siska> !pepelka ashley madison
<siska> !pepelka za burek
<siska> :]
<zdobbie_> !g ashley madison
<zdobbie_> yw
<Pepelka> Ashley Madison - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ashley_Madison
<siska> ty
<yang2> ah ja brezzveze, sem mislu da je kak hack da se da gledat v gmail accounte
<siska> !g ashley madison hack
<Pepelka> Online Cheating Site AshleyMadison Hacked — Krebs on Security http://krebsonsecurity.com/2015/07/online-cheating-site-ashleymadison-hacked/
<siska> !give ashley madison hack yang
<Pepelka> Ashley Madison hack as it happened: Who is named in cheating ... http://www.ibtimes.co.uk/ashley-madison-hack-live-who-is-named-in-cheating-websites-leaked-data-1516104
<siska> mnja
<siska> !help
<yang2> ta je dobra https://s5tech.net/viewtopic.php?f=93&t=2593
<yang2> http://game.ioxapp.com/eye-test/game.html farbnblind test
<siska> do 30 pridem heh
<siska> ful je od monitorja odvisno
<siska> sem saltal med tastarim in novejsim monitorjom, na ene barve se bols na dolocenem vidjo
<yang2> kul
<yang2> jst sem v prvem poskusu do 18 v drugem do 22
<yang2> ampak tale monitor je precej star
<yang2> in kvadratki so cisto majhni pol ze
<yang2> zdej sm prsu do 25 v tretje
<yang2> ampak to je ze cheating
<yang2> 28
<yang2> ker gre zmeraj enako
<yang2> se lahko napiflas kje je kvadrat
<yang2> ce ne za farbenblind je dober test za monitorje
<yang2> 30
<yang2> siska: ti mas se igricarski klik, k je se kakih 300ms hitrejsi od mojga :)
<siska> razer miska ftw
<yang2> whoa 31, beat me !
<yang2> na analognem monitorju :)
<yang2> drgac rendrira kvadratke
<yang2> niso zmer isto
<yang2> ¸modra me mal jebe
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Vivaldi Web Browser Makes It Easier to Multi-Task Online  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/61spEMeXCfc/vivaldi-web-browser-web-panels-feature
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Ubuntu 15.10 Ditches Unity Overlay Scrollbars  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/-OVu9kg0T54/ubuntu-15-10-drops-unity-overlay-scrollbars
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: An Official Arc Theme For Firefox Is Now Available  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/yHbxCvvxwmQ/an-official-arc-theme-for-firefox-is-now-available
<CrazyLemon> ffs!
<CrazyLemon> od 4ih sem bil brez interneta!! Å TIR IH!
<CrazyLemon> sicer je res da sm bil tačas na kolesu in mi ni rabu internet ma vseeno!
<Sky[x]> nic povzetek kaj je novega v go 1.5 :)
<Sky[x]> http://www.infoworld.com/article/2973035/application-development/google-go-goes-faster-with-15-upgrade.html
<Sky[x]> nice*
<Pepelka> Google Go goes faster with 1.5 upgrade | InfoWorld
<Pepelka> »The latest version of the language features improved garbage collection, mobile accomodations, and a runtime rewritten in Go«
<yang> CrazyLemon: a ves kaj to pove o teb ?
<CrazyLemon> yang do tell
<yang> Da si zasvojen z internetom :)
<CrazyLemon> yang kako si prišel do tega sklepa? fyi.. nisem js tisti ki irca s telefona :>
<yang> hehe
<yang> ce je dolgcas tut telefon pride prav
<CrazyLemon> 'dolgčas'
<CrazyLemon> ko rabiš fix raje napiši
<CrazyLemon> oglasi se viljemu ščuki
<CrazyLemon> on te bo pozdravil
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie kaj voziš na kolesu..GP 4K II?
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: 4000S semizdi
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie I or II?
<zdobbie> kar je v stacuni
<CrazyLemon> II
<zdobbie> II nazadnje
<CrazyLemon> drage so
<zdobbie> pol pejt pa na tubularje
<CrazyLemon> naah.. bom Å¡el na 4K I
<CrazyLemon> http://www.http2demo.io/
<Pepelka> HTTP/2 technology demo
<CrazyLemon> a apache že podpira http2?
<dz0ny> ne
<CrazyLemon> ja.. 2.4.12 rabiš modul mod_h2
<CrazyLemon> ampak po tem releaseu pa naj bi bil že v jedru
<CrazyLemon> vsaj tko pravi wiki!
<CrazyLemon> http://www.monitor.si/novica/v-zapor-zaradi-navodil-kako-uporabljati-popcorn-time/168832/
<Pepelka> V zapor zaradi navodil, kako uporabljati Popcorn Time? | Monitor
<Pepelka> »Piratski Netflix, spletna storitev Popcorn Time, ki uporabnikom omogoča, da filme iz torrent strani gledajo, ne da bi jih prej prenesli na lokalni disk, je od splavitve leta 2014 trn v peti lastnikom avtorskih pravic. Med drugim smo ji gostoljubje s preklicem domene Time4Popcorn.eu odrekli tudi Evropejci. Stvari se očitno zaostrujejo, saj je po novem prepovedano že posredovanje informacij o sporni spletni storitvi. Na Danskem sta bila aretirana u
<upd> https://secure.bitcoinmastery.com/free-bitcoin-book
<Pepelka> FREE Bitcoin Trading Book
#ubuntu-si 2015-08-21
<slax0r> jutro
<napsy> jutro
<napsy> http://www.24ur.com/novice/it/tisti-ki-so-s-pomocjo-spleta-varali-partnerje-so-na-nogah-hekerji-razkrili-njihove-naslove-in-fantazije.html
<Pepelka> 24ur.com - Tisti, ki so s pomočjo spleta varali partnerje, so na nogah. Hekerji razkrili njihove naslove in fantazije
<Pepelka> »Potem ko je na spletu končal seznam uporabnikov spletnega servisa za vse, ki bi radi varali, se pojavljajo prve posledice objave podatkov, ki bi lahko uničujoče vplivala tudi na obstoj servisa.«
<napsy> epic
<slax0r> ashley madison?
<slax0r> to je bil scam site...
<slax0r> ocitno so nategnil enga hekerja :P
<slax0r> mislim, kater "affair" site pa ni scam? :D
<napsy> ja nevem
<napsy> people got laid tam
<napsy> nevem ce je scam :)
<napsy> ce bos v enem jebenem zakonu bos tut ti prpravlen placat 30/mesec
<slax0r> 95% je bilo gor moskih
<slax0r> vecina female accountov je bilo od njih
<napsy> ja in, pa 5% srecnih zensk
<napsy> pol so moski z moskim seksal?
<slax0r> ne pravim da se ni kaka afera zgodila tam, ampak po vecini so baje naletel sam na njihove accounte
<slax0r> torej, fake
<slax0r> ja tut ziher...
<napsy> hjah, folk prav drugac
<napsy> pac, ne mors rect da je scam pce se prjav tolk man zensk
<napsy> ce*
<slax0r> http://imgur.com/gallery/zKEOQwL
<Pepelka> Hackers Finally Post Stolen Ashley Madison Data - Imgur
<Pepelka> »<a rel="nofollow" target="_blank" href="http://www.wired.com/2015/08/happened-hackers-posted-stolen-ashley-madison-data">http://www.wired.com/2015/08/happened-hackers-posted-stolen-ashley-madison-data</a>/«
<napsy> sj je na vseh dating straneh dost manjzensk
<slax0r> napsy: ni scam zato ker je bilo manj zensk, scam je ker je bilo vecina female accjev direkt od njih, od ashley madison
<napsy> ze, neki pa zensk
<napsy> :)
<slax0r> saj pravim, zihr so se neke afere zgodile prek tega site-a
<slax0r> drgac pa, dafuq do I care
<napsy> ker je epic :)
<slax0r> sm prvic slisu za ashley madison ko se je ta kavalrija sploh zacela :D
<napsy> zdj bomo vidl kateri birokrati sanjajo v gay threesome :)
<napsy> to je pomembn!
<slax0r> aja, kaj sm vceri neki slisu
<slax0r> slovenija hoce baje sprejet nevem kolk teh beguncev?
<slax0r> are they nuts?
<slax0r> je to sploh res?
<napsy> zaka pa ne
<napsy> tebe ne prizadane neposredno
<slax0r> a je ze znano kolk isis kurcev je pomesanih med te begunce?
<napsy> noces vedet kolk jih legalno preska mejo :)
<napsy> precka*
<slax0r> nocem ne...
<slax0r> zato pa jih nebi rad se vec mel tukaj
<Sky[x]> lp
<napsy> jo
<napsy> Sky[x]: velja zmenek za danes? ;)
<Sky[x]> velja ;)
<napsy> kul :)
<slax0r> sta se spoznala na ashley madison?
<Sky[x]> lol
<napsy> taku taku
<napsy> sm mu izreku svoje gej fantazije
<napsy> zdj pa sm najebu ko je slo public
<slax0r> tko da lahk prides iz omare, preden te najdemo
<zdobbie> feels like a Saturday to me
<napsy> phh
<napsy> dans je paaartey
<napsy> stop dissin' us
<napsy> 66 dB hrupa mamo v pisarni :/
<zdobbie> a ti mizo rezejo
<napsy> proizvodnja :D
<zdobbie> koda se proizvaja na tiho
<zdobbie> potihem*
<napsy> yeah
<napsy> mi smo v resnih hardware firma
<zdobbie> a se niste outsorcal v Azijo
<napsy> noup
<zdobbie> kokr pol v zemanti enkrat na teden kuhajo, pr vas enkrat na teden delajo aparature?
<napsy> v resnih kuhamo kokr smo lacni :)
<pitastrudl> jutro
<slax0r> dan
<pitastrudl> fajn temperature danes
<pitastrudl> sede
<pitastrudl> jebeš vročino
<pitastrudl> :D
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk1> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 17°C @21.08.2015 7:00 UTC.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 85%   pretežno oblačno
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 04:09:37, Kulminacija: 11:06:40, Sončni zahod: 18:03:42
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 13ur 54min 05s, Luna je v ščipu
<pitastrudl> .vreme koper
<jabuk1> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 22.8°C @21.08.2015 7:30 UTC.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 43% vzhodnik 2.5 m/s
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 04:13:45, Kulminacija: 11:09:49, Sončni zahod: 18:05:52
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 13ur 52min 06s, Luna je v ščipu
<pitastrudl> .napoved
<jabuk1> Danes bo spremenljivo oblačno, predvsem sredi dneva in popoldne bodo krajevne plohe, na Primorskem tudi posamezne nevihte. Najvišje dnevne temperature bodo od 18 do 23, na Primorskem, kjer bo pihala šibka burja, do 27 stopinj C.
<jabuk1> Jutri bo prevladovalo pretežno jasno vreme. Zjutraj bo ponekod po nižinah megla. Najnižje jutranje temperature bodo od 8 do 13, na Primorskem okoli 15,  najvišje dnevne od 19 do 24, na Primorskem do 27 stopinj C.
<pitastrudl> rekl so nevihte a pol sam neki dežja padal
<pitastrudl> eh
<pitastrudl> dons grem mogoče celo z službenim nazaj v lj
<pitastrudl> lets hope so
<Sky[x]> a se kdo na tv kej spozna? :)
<CrazyLemon> js ga znam prižgat! pa pr0n najt! čeprav je pr0n pod geslom!
<CrazyLemon> :p
<slax0r> jaz vem se nivo glasnosti spreminjat!
<CrazyLemon> smartass
<slax0r> hja, kdor zna, ta zna
<pitastrudl> js tvja ne gledam
<pitastrudl> nimam cajta za to
<pitastrudl> :D
<pitastrudl> če gledam tv si streamam gor animeje prej Plex media strežnika
<CrazyLemon> pa sinhronizirano masturbacijo prakticiraš s prijatlom an'
<CrazyLemon> :D
<slax0r> what else
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon to ne, sam vidim da ti je zelo všeč ideja ker toliko omenjaš
<pitastrudl> mogoče lahko probaš z slax0rjem
<pitastrudl> :D
<slax0r> I'm in!
<CrazyLemon> i'm not in yet! but give me a sec or two!
<zdobbie> newbiez
<zdobbie> jst znam brightness regulirat
<CrazyLemon> laže..ne mu verjet
<slax0r> ne verjamem!
<CrazyLemon> tega se sploh ne da naštimat na tvju
<slax0r> pics or it didn't happen!
<CrazyLemon> še na računalniku ful težko..ker rabiš pravice pa to kar je nemogoče dobit razn če nisi serviser
<msevph> Men je bols strudl kt pita
<napsy> men tut
<napsy> sm recept za strudl cist spilu
<napsy> naredim takega kot je v pekarni
<napsy> se svoje masleno tesno naredil
<napsy> testo
<slax0r> pics or it didn't happen
<napsy> phh
<slax0r> ce ne bom releasu tvoj ashley madison history
<napsy> http://static-1.mojvideo.com/foto135438-19912-301931/jabolcni-zavitek-strudelj.jpg
<napsy> http://www.kulinarika.net/slikerecepti/2481/0.jpg
<msevph> Ponavad zmern najbl pase v hribih, tko da nevem a je to zato k si zjeban tok a res nardijo dobrga
<napsy> evo se en :)
<msevph> Mmm looks nice
<yang> bravo napsy
<napsy> mhm
<slax0r> napsy: celotnega procesa!
<napsy> trik je v tem da japke preprazis v maslu
<napsy> oz. margarine
<napsy> pa bote mel kot s pekarne
<yang> a kupis narjen testo al ga sam zvalas
<napsy> sam naredim vse
<yang> majstr
<slax0r> jebes iz pekarne...ni ga bolsga strudla kt od bake
<CrazyLemon> ni ga bolšga strudla kt od bake ki dela v pekarni!
<yang> mah
<yang> tale strudel iz hoferja
<yang> nikol se mi prov ne zapece
<yang> sem ga peku na 130 na 180' in 220
<napsy> aja hofer pa ma tut dobre narejene strudle jap
<yang> nikol ni prav
<napsy> fuul polne
<yang> na 220 se zazge
<yang> na 130 je pa premal pecen
<CrazyLemon> dejstvo je da ne znaš
<napsy> ja lej, delas bisekcijo dokler ne prides do prave tempertature
<zdobbie> git bisect strudl
<yang> kaj je to bisekcija
<zdobbie> sekcioniranje po polovici
<yang> ?
<zdobbie> .man git-bisect
<napsy> pac vedno isces sredino
<zdobbie> SEARCH AND YEE SHALL FIND
<idioterna> svasta
<idioterna> yang: kko lahko ne ves kaj je bisekcija?
<yang> ja ne vem
<idioterna> have you learned nothing?
<yang> niso nas tega ucil v osnovni
<idioterna> aja tocno pol si se pa drogiro
<idioterna> pa nisi nc zapomnu
<CrazyLemon> yang dont worry man..sam biseksualci vedo kaj je bisekcija
<CrazyLemon> some fetish thing
<yang> CrazyLemon: I thought so
<napsy> CrazyLemon: psst, govoris gey secrets
<pitastrudl> topkek
<idioterna> topkek?
<idioterna> tega gej secreta pa se js ne poznam
<idioterna> al si se mau zatipku :)
<idioterna> websocket: bad handshake: http://33.media.tumblr.com/30d865fe6d0b1eac6def00b43afa03c8/tumblr_n1zsterHFy1six0yvo7_r1_250.gif
<yang> idioterna: a si sel ta krajso verzijo z biciklom na morje ?
<idioterna> krajso?
<yang> ja, po avtocesti
<idioterna> to je krajsa?
<yang> ja
<idioterna> vidm da ti tut sestevanje ne gre
<idioterna> pol je bisekcija mogoce res se mal prevec advanced
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Live Cricket Scores Ubuntu Indicator  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/4oh0WNR4dDU/live-cricket-scores-ubuntu-indicator.html
<dz0ny> .yt ride icona pop lowell
<jabuk1> Lowell ft. Icona Pop "Ride" - Teaser https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E7Nidcernxs
<zdobbie> DON'T TELL ME WHAT TOD O
<zdobbie> TO DO
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a1IKfRQVo7M :))))
<Pepelka> Å to nosim u mojoj ljetnoj torbici? - YouTube
<yang> A gdje su joj kondomi ...
<napsy> ka ti pa bodo kondomi?
<dz0ny> .yt golden coast weiss
<jabuk1> Allison Weiss - Golden Coast (Official Lyric Video) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pfPrkxpJZmo
<yang> napsy: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jDV8QLeys7s
<Pepelka> Putting water in a condom and a cop walks in - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Got bored put water in condom at a public restroom and a cop is at the door when I open lol«
<napsy> boh pomagi
<napsy> childish
<idioterna> a yang
<idioterna> sej je ze skos tak
<idioterna> njega ni nihce naucu odgovornosti
<zdobersek> zato bi se rad po levem pasu vozu
<yang> smo pa zategneni danes
<yang> te noge bolijo idioterna ?
<idioterna> od cesa?
<idioterna> plavanja?
<idioterna> ne
<yang> od prehitre voznje
<idioterna> nism prehitro vozu
<napsy> lol
<napsy> .su (soviet union) top domain se se kr uporabla
<yang> .yu pa mislim da ne vec
<zdobbie> :sadface:
<CrazyLemon> od Google - "https://www.ubuntu.si/"
<CrazyLemon> lol..a ni lažje vpisat cel naslov v url vrstico kot pa guglat :D
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: tko kot je ljudem lazje uporabljat Windows namest Ubuntu
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie but windows is nice
<CrazyLemon> all the colours and everything
<CrazyLemon> ubuntu is not that colorful
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YpqaBOJNejI
<Pepelka> Team Time Trial On The Beach? Vuelta A España Stage 1 Preview - YouTube
<Pepelka> »The Vuelta a España kicks off on Saturday 22nd August with a 7.4km Team Time Trial around Marbella. Having seen the course on Thursday, many of the riders an...«
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie ^
<pitastrudl> idioterna do you even internet
<pitastrudl> pls
<pitastrudl> ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)
<zdobbie> pitastrudl: on je ze starosta
<pitastrudl> ok
<zdobbie> pa je?
 * jabedaya slaps jabedaya around a bit with a large fishbot
<jabedaya> :
<jabedaya> službe z znajem linux?
<yang> kaj je z njimi ?
<napsy> mnda obstajajo
<jabedaya> pa plače?
<zdobersek> over 9000!
<jabedaya> itak
<jabedaya> :)
<napsy> obicajne sysadmin
<zdobersek> over 9600!
<napsy> ce gres delat za startup bol boge
<jabedaya> kaj pa papirologija okrog tega?
<napsy> kaka papirologija?
<jabedaya> Å¡ola ?
<napsy> sola za linux?
<napsy> mislis certifikati?
<jabedaya> ne papir da maš šolo iz IT?
<napsy> nevm, I guess da ce gres za javno upravo delat rabis
<jabedaya> oz certifikat
<yang> Pac naredis kak certifikat in je mir
<yang> Sej je cel kup privatnih izobrazevanj
<napsy> ti pridejo prav ce mas par tisocakov na voljo
<jabedaya> dve diplomi mama zanredit
<jabedaya> znam pa čisto neki tretjega še zraven
<jabedaya> in me zaključevanje študija precej stane
<napsy> ja ce ne znas linux ti tut 5 diplom ne pomaga dost
<jabedaya> znam precej IT
<napsy> znas linux?
<jabedaya> ker sem se več let hobi ukvarjal
<jabedaya> znal sem precej dobro
<jabedaya> pa ne dobim službe na svojem področju
<napsy> kje pa je pol problem
<jabedaya> in me zanima kak je s prekvalifikacijo
<napsy> kako pa je tvoje podrocje?
<jabedaya> a primarna izobrazba?
<napsy> oz cesa bi se rad prekvalificiru?
<napsy> iz*
<jabedaya> kemija
<jabedaya> :)
<napsy> aja
<napsy> jah, applyjas se za en job pa gres na razgovor
<napsy> pa bos kmal vidu kok si sposobn
<jabedaya> a na področju kemije?
<napsy> sysadmin
<jabedaya> ok bom tako reku
<napsy> ce ne gres lih na javno upravo obicajn ne rabis formalne izobrazbe
<napsy> vazn je da se izkazes na razgovoru
<jabedaya> vem za en job, kjer je potrebno precej znanja kemije in programiranja
<napsy> za upravo pa si placan po placilnem razredu
<jabedaya> gre za upravljanje ene linije
<jabedaya> nimam pa izobrazbe s področja IT
<napsy> mah kompliciras .. prijavis se pa je
<napsy> zgubit nimas nic
<jabedaya> sem mel že slabo izkušnjo
<napsy> glej da bo zdj bolsa ane
<jabedaya> v neki fermi kjer sem pol delal 16ur  vse namesto vseh
<yang> jabedaya: velike te "izobrazbe" za IT se lahko doma naucis, in placas samo izpit ...
<yang> jabedaya: za linux imas LPI(C)
<jabedaya> ja izpiti so po 400€
<yang> ne niso, manj so
<jabedaya> ok 200€
<yang> a je to velik ?
<jabedaya> trenutna plača pa stroški pa 200€ moja plača
<yang> Izobrazevanja so pa par tisoc lahko kot je napsy rekel
<yang> Pejt v tujino ce si izobrazen pa bos nasel kaj na svojem primarnem podrocju
<jabedaya> nimam tolk dnarja da bi šel na izpbraževanja
<yang> Oz tam si isces, pa potem gres ko dobis
<jabedaya> tut to sem že raziskoval
<yang> Intervju imas lahko preko telefona, oz. ce te hocjo vidt, ce prides v ozji krog preko Skype ali podobno
<jabedaya> kako je pa s C tečaji?
<jabedaya> a so uporabni
<jabedaya> oz certifikati
<jabedaya> ?
<napsy> as in, C programiranje?
<slax0r> isto kot z vsemi ostalimi certifikati, jebes papir ce drugace nimas pojma
<slax0r> ze da se nekaj naucis da lahko opravis test
<slax0r> samo noben test ni to kar so leta izkusenj
<yang> Kok stejejo kej izkusnje iz Ircanja ?
<napsy> :)
<yang> Na tem podrocju bi lahk kdo ze doktorat polagal
<napsy> ja no, to kaze communication skillz
<CrazyLemon> does it really
<napsy> yes it does
<CrazyLemon> i disagree :D
<napsy> i concur
<CrazyLemon> če znaš nekaj natipkat na ircu ne pomeni da si komunikativen
<CrazyLemon> :D
<napsy> ja, si tele-komunikateven
<CrazyLemon> ti si tele!
<CrazyLemon> js sm komunikativen!
<CrazyLemon> skupaj sva ...
<napsy> yeah, you wish
<CrazyLemon> mogu bi napisat 'tele-komunikativna'
<napsy> does it matter? nekega dne bomo tak vsi umrli ...
<CrazyLemon> going dark huh
<napsy> vreme me heca
<napsy> noja, vazn de unit testi ne failajo
<jabedaya> a vi untunbu slo razvijate?
<napsy> jst ne
<jabedaya> ostali pa ?
<napsy> po mojem da ne
<CrazyLemon> well that isnt 100% accurate
<CrazyLemon> !g slovenska ubuntu premešanka
<Pepelka> Slovenska Ubuntu premešanka 12.04 - Ubuntu Slovenija https://www.ubuntu.si/2013/06/novo-ubuntu-si-remiks-12-04-2/
<jabedaya> hvala
<CrazyLemon> pa če se prav spomnim dela vsaj en slovenec pri canonicalu
<CrazyLemon> sicer ne dela na ubuntuju ampak ok..still counts
<jabedaya> np
<jabedaya> kokr sem amater si dovolim vsaj rečt da cenim vaše delo
<jabedaya> lp
<zdobbie> sej mi nc ne delamo
<zdobbie> podjebavamo se
<zdobbie> to se ceni samo v microsoft.si
<dz0ny> .yt carry on pirate
<jabuk1> Cœur de pirate - Carry On https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=333OLz3NiK8
<dz0ny> lol
<dz0ny> .yt smoke break carie
<jabuk1> Carrie Underwood Reveals "Smoke Break," New Song From 'Storyteller' Album https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n3MeosGlwhE
<CrazyLemon> tist coeur de pirate je kr kul :D
<dz0ny> ^^ ta je pa bl kmečka pesem
<dz0ny> texas
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sGuVQDu7rAY
<Pepelka> I feel Soča Valley, Slovenia - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Video was made in one of the most beautiful and unspoiled valleys in Europe, Soča Valley, Slovenia. It mostly presents river Soča with few of its many beauti...«
<slax0r> erm
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/TheLocalSweden/status/634665565433499648/photo/1
<Pepelka> The Local Sweden auf Twitter: "#Norwegian man charged with plan to abduct #Swedish kids: images released of soundproof cellar http://t.co/9y6e6iGAKc http://t.co/GdXuFT1i1k"
<zdobbie> NA kek
<dz0ny> http://kotaku.com/in-china-women-hired-to-motivate-computer-programmers-1725573574
<Pepelka> In China, Women Hired To Motivate Computer Programmers
<Pepelka> »Because they cannot motivate themselves? Who knows! But according to Trending in China (via Tech in Asia), “programming cheerleaders” apparently exist.«
<CrazyLemon> china ftw! programming cheerleaders ftw!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<pitastrudl> china pls
<pitastrudl> esl cologne
<pitastrudl> woop woop lets goooo
<pitastrudl> pizda če bi biu kej bol priden bi lahk zdaj bil v nemčiji, gledal kako drugi igrajo video igrice za velike denarje
<pitastrudl> jočem se
<upd> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZAtzN_ScKXY
<Pepelka> The Flextrek Whipsnake - YouTube
<Pepelka> »The only backpack anyone should ever buy«
<yang2> napsy: http://www.delo.si/prosti-cas/kulinarika/petkov-namig-za-kosilo-ratatouille-iz-pecice.html
<Pepelka> Petkov namig za kosilo: Ratatouille iz pečice
<Pepelka> »Sezona jajčevcev na vrhuncu; priprava 15 minut, čas peke 30–40 minut«
<upd> sej ta navijačica pa mogoče deluje, če se dvigne ravan testerona se tud produktivnost
<yang2> kr sline se mi cedijo
<pitastrudl> so imeli tukaj razgovore neki cajta nazaj
<pitastrudl> je prišla ena črnogorka v miničih pa dokaj razkrito oprsje
<pitastrudl> pa misli da bo lahko pristala v logistiki
<pitastrudl> haha :D
<zdobersek> ocitno nisi ti odlocal
<yang2> http://www.delo.si/novice/ljubljana/prenovljena-tivolska-colnarna-s-starinskim-pridihom.html
<Pepelka> Prenovljena tivolska čolnarna s starinskim pridihom
<Pepelka> »Novi najemnik lokala konec tedna odpira še kavarniški del in paviljon. Letni vrt v parku bo ostal.«
<pitastrudl> zdobersek nima veze kdo odloča, če ma vsaj malo zdravega razuma
<Sky[x]> napsy: ping pong?
<yang2> http://www.delo.si/novice/kronika/zaradi-kletvic-aretirali-papigo.html
<Pepelka> Zaradi kletvic aretirali papigo
<Pepelka> »Ko je papiga v zadnjih dveh letih zagledala krušno mater svojega lastnika, jo je vedno žalila, zato ju je ta prijavila na policijo.«
<pitastrudl> HAHAHAH
<yang2> http://www.delo.si/novice/kronika/specega-partnerja-je-s-sekiro-trescila-po-glavi.html
<Pepelka> Spečega partnerja je s sekiro treščila po glavi
<Pepelka> »Nadi Rozman je tožilstvo v zameno za priznanje krivde ponudilo osem let zapora, a se ni pokesala.«
<yang2> se dolgo je cakala
<yang2> http://www.delo.si/znanje/infoteh/z-bitcoini-do-placilnega-sredstva.html
<Pepelka> Z bitcoini do plačilnega sredstva
<Pepelka> »V sklopu tržnice z bitcoini Bitstamp je mogoče naročiti navidezno (in tudi plastično) predplačniško kartico mastercard.«
<zdobbie> how can he spam
<zdobbie> sploh pa, s _katerimi_ bitcoini??
<pitastrudl> delovno danes http://i.imgur.com/W2sRlIw.jpg
<zdobersek> pitastrudl: to je ze konc
<CrazyLemon> so blurry that you cant even see the password post-its
<pitastrudl> zdobersek kaj je konc
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon ikr, namenoma sm Å¡e pisal hieroglife
<pitastrudl> drgač ne kupujejo post it note več v firmi
<pitastrudl> tko da mam zadnji blokec
<pitastrudl> dragoceni so
<zdobersek> pitastrudl: NA dreams
<dz0ny> https://blog.mozilla.org/addons/2015/08/21/the-future-of-developing-firefox-add-ons/
<Pepelka> The Future of Developing Firefox Add-ons | Mozilla Add-ons Blog
<Pepelka> »Today we are announcing some major upcoming changes to Firefox add-ons. Our add-on ecosystem has evolved through incremental, organic growth over the years, but there ...«
<dz0ny> they will be gone
<dz0ny> chrome addons incoming
<pitastrudl> ikr
<yang2> http://jeanmicheljarre.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/10/front2.jpeg
<zdobbie> y the :sadface:
<yang2> >> FSF
<yang2> Last Friday our package count in the Directory was about 8,500 packages. Today that total is 15,534!
 * yang2 pomaha sasa84 
<sasa84> eloooow yang2
<sasa84> _*_
<CrazyLemon> a si mu pokazala brown eye?
<yang2> kaj si delala sasa84 ?
<yang2> upam, da nisi padla po stopnicah
<CrazyLemon> !g andy milonakis
<Pepelka> Andy Milonakis - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Andy_Milonakis
<CrazyLemon> a ta tip dejansko ima 39 let? ker zgleda tam..15 y/o
<pitastrudl> mhm
<pitastrudl> na mtv je meu učasih svoje serije ponoči
<pitastrudl> tko 10 let nazaj
<pitastrudl> lol
<sasa84> 39 let?!
<sasa84> pa kdo mu jih je dal?!
<sasa84> :D
<sasa84> jaz mam 31 let pa naprot njem zgledam k da bi mu bla mat :P
<CrazyLemon> ja.. sasa84 recimo zgleda tam 42ish
<CrazyLemon> :P
<sasa84> CrazyLemon: khm
<pitastrudl> pri poštnih kaselcih je na vhodnih vratih nalimano veliko listkov za prevzem priporočene pošte, se vidi da jih je bilo nekaj že odlepljeno
<pitastrudl> na njih pa ne piše za koga je
<pitastrudl> sem videl da je nekaj omenjeno pravno sodišče
<pitastrudl> kaj je fora da so tko nalimani
<pitastrudl> in zakaj niso v kaselcih katermu pripadajo
<pitastrudl> če kdo ve, ki tudi živi v bloku
<yang> nekdo jih lima na zid, postar sigurno ne, ali pa so za nekoga ki ne zivi na tistem naslovu - nima kaselca
<yang> v tem primeru jih postar pusca gor lahko
<yang> vcasih se dogaja tudi pri nas
<pitastrudl> aha
<pitastrudl> 9 jih je nalimanih
<pitastrudl> edino kar se razlikuje na listih je neka referencna stevilka
<pitastrudl> no vsaj da vem da ni kaj zame oz bi ziher vedel
<pitastrudl> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<yang> ja poglej kdo je naslovnik, saj pise
<yang> pa mu magar vrzi v kaselc
<yang> ce je nekdo ki ima samo naslov tam, zivi pa drugje je majhna verjetnost da bo pobral listke
<pitastrudl> yang ne piše naslovnika
<pitastrudl> samo neka Å¡tevilka
<pitastrudl> 0143/124820324023
<pitastrudl> nekaj takega
<pitastrudl> pa ni sploh listek ki je od priporočene pošte
<pitastrudl> ampak zgleda drugačen
<pitastrudl> samo vseeno piše da je obvestilo da oseba ni bila prisotna da bi prejela paket
<pitastrudl> itd
<CrazyLemon> pravno sodišče? no such thing pri nas :p
<pitastrudl> wat
<jabuk1> http://a.kym-cdn.com/assets/blank-b3f96f160b75b1b49b426754ba188fe8.gif
<CrazyLemon>  <+pitastrudl>: sem videl da je nekaj omenjeno pravno sodišče
<yang> ja, ce je samo stevilka brez naslovnika potem nimas kaj narest, t oje samo sklep
<yang> referenca za sklep
<yang> a niso take male modre ?
<yang> tam ponavadi pise tudi kdo je naslovnik
<pitastrudl> ja zadaj piše da če ne bo pošta sprejeta bo sodišče nekaj izreklo bla bla bla
<pitastrudl> ne piše naslovnika
<pitastrudl> http://www.bizi.si/FJA-STARR-D-O-O/
<Pepelka> FJA STARR, storitvene dejavnosti, d.o.o. - bizi.si
<pitastrudl> to je gor napisano
<yang> se pravi da pise naslovnik je firma
<yang> ki verjetno nima kaselca pri vas
<yang> nekdo jo je ocitno mel registrirano na tistem naslovu
<pitastrudl> možno ja
<yang> Topniska 29
<yang> a je to studentski dom ?
<pitastrudl> nebi vedel
<yang> poglej ce je kaksen Dejan Kerezovic ce ima on kaselc pa mu vrzi noter
<pitastrudl> bom
<yang> mozno da bi moral on to dobiti na topnisko 29 v LJ, morda ima tam kaselc
<sasa84_> pitastrudl: si pa skrben ;)
<pitastrudl> :)
<siska> CrazyLemon: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cbBE--yi-4s
<Pepelka> Andy Visits the World's Biggest Fish Market! | Andy's Hungry Voyage - YouTube
<Pepelka> »#Japandy episode 11! Andy and his friend Shin visit Tokyo's Tsukiji Fish Market, the largest wholesale seafood market in the world. Andy tries uni, toro, gri...«
<siska> ce je pa to glas 40 letnika..
<pitastrudl> woop woop esl cologne
<CrazyLemon> siska jah tko pravi tako imdb kot wiki
#ubuntu-si 2015-08-22
<upd> đđđđđđ
<idioterna> pitastrudl: sure
<idioterna> zakaj ne bi
<idioterna> sej je LTE
<dz0ny> they are going to war over this https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pK8q7rS-Hjo
<Pepelka> 4Minute - Volume Up MV [English subs + Romanization + Hangul] HD - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Totally love this!! This new album is really good! Must listen :) Back-up: http://www.youtube.com/user/LoveKpopSubs10 Artist: 4minute Song: Volume Up Album: ...«
<dz0ny> lol
<CrazyLemon> who is
<dz0ny> north vs south korea
<dz0ny> they blas kpop with those speakers :>
<dz0ny> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Propaganda_in_South_Korea
<Pepelka> Propaganda in South Korea - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<dz0ny> During the first North-South talks since the end of the war, the North Korean delegation was brought into the South Korean capital of Seoul. Seeing the rebuilt city and the bustling traffic, the head of the north delegation said, “We’re not stupid, you know. It’s obvious you’ve ordered all the cars in the country to be brought into Seoul to fool us.” Lee Bum-suk, the representative from the south
<dz0ny> replied, “Well, you’ve rumbled that one, but that was the easy part. The hard bit was moving in all the buildings."
<yang> Zgleda da so Laibachi vsega krivi
<pitastrudl> jutro
<pitastrudl> idioterna wut
<yang> http://www.delo.si/assets/media/picture/20150822/diplomacija.jpg?rev=0
<yang> kul fotka
<pitastrudl> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<CrazyLemon> ah..danes je ribiški maraton!
<CrazyLemon> LJ-KP!
<pitastrudl> ok
<CrazyLemon> no ljubljana izola :D
<dz0ny> .aptf libXss
<idioterna> pitastrudl: i even internet
<yang> CrazyLemon: http://www.here.org.uk/wp-content/uploads/2009/01/big-fish.jpg
<CrazyLemon> yang i'm not into fishing (yet)
<yang> only 2 legs fishing
<CrazyLemon> http://www.24ur.com/ekskluziv/tuja-scena/goran-bregovic-zaradi-plagiatorstva-ob-milijon-evrov.html
<Pepelka> 24ur.com - Goran Bregović zaradi plagiatorstva ob milijon evrov
<Pepelka> »Francoski glasbenik Enrico Macias je bogatejši za milijon evrov. Tamkajšnje sodišče je namreč pritrdilo njegovi tožbi, s katero si je prizadeval dokazati, da je Bregović njegovo pesem A Solenzara brez njegovega dovoljenja 'preoblikoval' v In the Death Car.«
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y_W4OwB1Wuc
<Pepelka> Sam Morril Stand-Up 08/20/15 - CONAN on TBS - YouTube
<Pepelka> »A broken iPhone might just be the perfect way to break up with a girl, according to Sam. More CONAN @ http://teamcoco.com/video Team Coco is the official You...«
<yang> ja sta si kar podobni pesmi
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OobLb1McxnI
<Pepelka> DEF CON 23 - Remote Exploitation of an Unaltered Passenger Vehicle - Miller/Valasek - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Although the hacking of automobiles is a topic often discussed, details regarding successful attacks, if ever made public, are non-comprehensive at best. The...«
<CrazyLemon> zanimiv talk
<pitastrudl> idioterna:  ok
<pitastrudl> good bo
<pitastrudl> y
<dz0ny> huh Russian parliament asks to prohibit Windows 10 use in state organizations
<CrazyLemon> bring on the 'putin support linux' memes!
<yang> dz0ny: prav majo
<Sky[x]> lp
<Sky[x]> dz0ny: zdj se igram z http v go, pa vidm da ce mas unused variable sploh ne dela kar je ql
<anny_> Dan..
<pitastrudl> .napoved
<jabuk1> Ponoči bo pretežno jasno.
<jabuk1> Jutri bo sončno z občasno povečano oblačnostjo. Zjutraj bo ponekod po nižinah megla. Najnižje jutranje temperature bodo od 9 do 13, na Primorskem okoli 15,  najvišje dnevne od  21 do 24, na Primorskem do 27 stopinj C.
<pitastrudl> .vreme lj
<pitastrudl> .vreme ljubljana
<jabuk1> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 16.1°C @22.08.2015 21:00 UTC.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 78% severnik 0.2 m/s
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 04:10:53, Kulminacija: 11:06:25, Sončni zahod: 18:01:58
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 13ur 51min 05s, Luna je v ščipu
<jabuk1> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 16.1°C @22.08.2015 21:00 UTC.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 78% severnik 0.2 m/s
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 04:10:56, Kulminacija: 11:06:28, Sončni zahod: 18:02:00
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 13ur 51min 05s, Luna je v ščipu
#ubuntu-si 2015-08-23
<dz0ny> https://serversforhackers.com/series
<Pepelka> Videos - Servers for Hackers
<Pepelka> »What programmers need to know about servers.«
<sasa84> jutro radni narod!
<CrazyMelon> dej ne bluzi!
<CrazyMelon> https://github.com/lmco/laikaboss
<Pepelka> lmco/laikaboss · GitHub
<Pepelka> »laikaboss - Laika BOSS: Object Scanning System«
<yang> na Zumzi ponujajo 60 minutno "vegansko" masazo...
<yang> brez klobase
<dz0ny> hehe http://i.imgur.com/e21R8cX.png
<CrazyMelon> a si si kupu chromebook al se samo igraš? :)
<dz0ny> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m4WIfrO0aig
<Pepelka> DEUTSCHLAND 83 Season 1 TRAILER (2015) New Series - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Deutschladn 83 Season 1 Trailer - New 2015 Sundance TV Series about 80s West-Berlin Subscribe: http://www.youtube.com/subscription_center?add_user=serientrai...«
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: playing
<zdobbie> life is kek
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie danes bi bil ponosen name!
<zdobbie> ... ampak ne bom?
<CrazyLemon> verjetno ne..saj si vendar zdobbie
<CrazyLemon> ampak mam eno težavo s sprednjim obročem.. mal ma lufta levo/desno
<CrazyLemon> in pol ob večji hitrosti se to kr opazi
<CrazyLemon> kaj bi lahko bilo?
<CrazyLemon> ležaji verjetno ne..ker bi se to slišalo
<CrazyLemon> quick release?
<zdobbie> luft levo/desno?
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie ko premikaš obroč
<zdobbie> mhm
<zdobbie> na servis nes, morajo napere porihtat
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie misliš da so napere? ampak po moje je ali račna ali pa quick release
<zdobbie> po tvoje
<zdobbie> ze nisem ponosen nate
<CrazyLemon>  <CrazyLemon>: verjetno ne..saj si vendar zdobbie
<CrazyLemon> sej vem
<zdobbie> nes na servis, ti bodo tam povedal
<CrazyLemon> ampak! 25+ km/h sm mel povprečno..
<zdobbie> ampak imo ti morajo obroc umerit
<CrazyLemon> pa nobenga zavetrja
<CrazyLemon> ja..bom peljal kolo do funsports
<CrazyLemon> upam da serviser Å¡e ni Å¡el v pokoj
<dz0ny> http://i.imgur.com/CJS2FPI.jpg
<dz0ny> .yt creepy Craig
<jabuk1> Elimidate - Creepy Craig https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qa6KhlKN3Hc
#ubuntu-si 2016-08-22
<zdobbie> http://i.imgur.com/PsIfDvU.jpg
<msev-> zj bom probov mycrofta na drug način zalaufat
<msev-> z /start.sh service ./start.sh skills in ./start.sh voice
<msev-> kko nj pa zj v systemd unit file dam 3 komande
<msev-> pa še pogruntat morm kko ga pol ustavt na tak način
<slax0r> jutro
<msev-> jutro
<napsy> jutro
<CrazyLemon> stupid internet
<slax0r> is it?
<CrazyLemon> yea
<CrazyLemon> https://www.mimovrste.com/diski/toshiba-ssd-disk-q300-240-gb-hdts724ezsta deal alert!
<Seniorita> Toshiba SSD disk Q300 240 GB (HDTS724EZSTA) | mimovrste=)
<Seniorita> »Toshiba SSD Q300 240 GB zanesljiv in zmogljiv disk priznanega proizvajalca.«
<zdobbie> what's the story, morning glory?
<CrazyLemon> http://www.planet.si/novice/crna-kronika/v-kamniku-nasli-truplo-mlade-gorske-kolesarke-cernilogarjeve.html
<Seniorita> V Kamniku našli truplo mlade gorske kolesarke Černilogarjeve | Planet.si
<Seniorita> »Objavljeni članki na spletni strani planet.si.«
<CrazyLemon> :/
<zdobbie> :|
<CrazyLemon> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CqcIZ7vXYAA_C70.jpg:large pfft..siol step up your game gaddemit
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] strauski: smplayer se filmi zatikajo  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/6520/smplayer-se-filmi-zatikajo
<CrazyLemon> https://github.com/systemd/systemd/commit/29272c04a73b00b5420ee686d73c3bc74d29d169
<Seniorita> Merge pull request #3909 from poettering/mount-tool · systemd/systemd@29272c0 · GitHub
<Seniorita> »systemd upstream«
<zdobbie> yay?
<CrazyLemon> :| ?
<zdobbie> yay for systemd-mount?
<CrazyLemon> no need to repet yourself every 50mins..we understood the first yay?
<CrazyLemon> :>
<zdobbie> didya?
<jabuk> M 1.9 > 2.km  od TRBOVELJ @22/08/2016 04:51:51  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.15+N,+15.03+E
<jabuk> M 1.1 > 12.km  Z od ANHOVA @21/08/2016 09:44:17  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.08+N,+13.48+E
<jabuk> M 1.8 > 5.km  S od METLIKE @21/08/2016 03:47:07  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.7+N,+15.32+E
<jabuk> M 1.1 > 6.km JZ od OBREŽJA @18/08/2016 10:41:10  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.81+N,+15.66+E
<jabuk> M 1.1 > 5.km  Z od RATEČ @17/08/2016 23:45:15  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.49+N,+13.65+E
<jabuk> M 1.4 > 10.km  V od ILIRSKE BISTRICE @17/08/2016 19:19:17  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.6+N,+14.38+E
<jabuk> M 1.3 > 11.km  V od KNEŽAKA @17/08/2016 11:07:41  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.62+N,+14.39+E
<jabuk> M 1.3 > 13.km JZ od OSILNICE @16/08/2016 03:57:00  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.44+N,+14.6+E
<jabuk> M 1.3 > 7.km JV od DOMŽAL @14/08/2016 11:23:20  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.09+N,+14.66+E
<jabuk> M 1.7 > 1.km  V od OSILNICE @13/08/2016 23:48:18  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.53+N,+14.71+E
<zdobbie> shake it like a polaroid picture?
<napsy> kwa ga trese
<slax0r> dafuq
<CrazyLemon> fuqda
<dz0ny> slax0r: -GOPATH je default cwd po novem
<zdobbie> B R E A K I N G  F E A T U R E S
<slax0r> dz0ny: problem je da GOPATH ni pwd ^^
<slax0r> na eni masini
<slax0r> na drugi pa dela kot pricakovano
<zdobbie> pull & rebuild
<msev-> juhej
<msev-> mladi raziskovalec bom most likely :)
<idioterna> kul, se bos loh naucu kej o heroinu pa morfiju pa teh receh
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Simple Weather Indicator Adds Hide Location, Temperature Rounding Options  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/ZImzQk3fVYQ/simple-weather-indicator-v06-hide-location
<dz0ny> slax0r: ticket pls
<dz0ny> zihr windows?
<slax0r> dz0ny: ne... debian... in debian...
<slax0r> zato mi je se toliko bolj cudno
<dz0ny> kaj dobis ce napises env pa  CWD var
<slax0r> huh?
<dz0ny> env | grep CWD
<slax0r> nothing
<idioterna> weird
<dz0ny> PWD
<slax0r> ampak to na masini kjer je GOPATH normalno nastavljen
<dz0ny> ne sej to je ok
<dz0ny> sam cwd je override
<slax0r> PWD = GOPATH
<dz0ny> obeh?
<slax0r> ne vem
<slax0r> moram doma preverit
<slax0r> sem na firmi trenutno
<slax0r> aja, pa tut problem je z arhivom
<dz0ny> k edin kar bi ga lahko zmotil je se kak agic z profile od bash
<slax0r> gzip invalid headers
<dz0ny> katera verzija?
<slax0r> sem moral rocno downloadad package in ga extractat v ~/.gobu/1.7.0/go
<dz0ny> sam 1.7 je
<dz0ny> ni 1.7.0
<dz0ny> :)
<slax0r> not according to gobu :P
<slax0r> ustvari 1.7.0 dir
<slax0r> in 1.7.0.tar.gz
<slax0r> ki dejansko ni .tar.gz
<dz0ny> my fault :)
<dz0ny> mhm
<slax0r> u fckd up
<slax0r> ?
<dz0ny> mhm
<slax0r> saj ce bi verjetno rocno podal verzijo 1.7 bi blo kul
<slax0r> za ta GOPATH bom pa se doma pogledal danes/jutri
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/wikileaks/status/767544307003772928
<Seniorita> WikiLeaks auf Twitter: "19 mins ago at 2:47am an unknown man scaled the side wall+window of the Ecuadorian embassy in London; fled after being caught by security."
<CrazyLemon> zihr cia
<CrazyLemon> https://scontent-vie1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/13932957_10157250291555366_7104541051007997705_n.jpg?oh=32ab39c41ea80587e01d835cd442ea2c&oe=5840E25F lol
<msev-> lol idioterna proteine bom raziskoval na teoretični ravni verjetno
<msev-> mogoče pa tut kj aplikativnega
<yangX> Matthai: query
<Matthai> hoj
<zdobbie> https://media.giphy.com/media/xTiTnGXOvLKQ3TpTVe/giphy.gif
<yangX> Thanks Mandela https://commons.wikimedia.org/w/index.php?title=File%3AExperience_ubuntu.ogg
<Seniorita> File:Experience ubuntu.ogg - Wikimedia Commons
<zdobbie> ma kej se to hrejo http://www.delo.si/novice/kronika/v-izolski-bolnisnico-prislo-do-streljanja.html
<Seniorita> Streljanje v izolski bolnišnici
<Seniorita> »Neznanec streljal na zdravnika urologa in policista. Policist je huje ranjen.«
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: ^
<yangX> Mone
<CrazyLemon> huje ranil policista?
<CrazyLemon> da ni bil kak zapornik ki je Å¡el na pregled or smth?
<upd> http://www.planet.si/novice/crna-kronika/streljanje-v-izolski-bolnisnici.html
<Seniorita> Streljanje v izolski bolnišnici: "Ljudje so bežali in kričali" | Planet.si
<Seniorita> »Objavljeni članki na spletni strani planet.si.«
<yangX> A pri vas samo zaporniki streljajo ?
<CrazyLemon> a pri vas v kliničnem mate policiste na hodniku?
<upd> Storilec je po neuradnih podatkih starejši moški iz Svetega Antona pri Kopru in je domačinom znan po tem, da je že dvakrat oropal tamkajšnjo poslovalnico Pošte Slovenije.
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: u know?
<yangX> CrazyLemon: ze dolgo nisem bil v klinicnem, ce je ze kdo so najverjetneje Varnostniki
<yangX> Glede na to da je soudelezen policist, pa je morda res bil zapornik
<zdobersek> yangX: why the X
<CrazyLemon> yangX a pri vas samo zaporniki streljajo?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek know koga? tega ki je streljal? ne..
<CrazyLemon> baje je en starejši možakar
<zdobersek> s Sv. Antona
<CrazyLemon> https://scontent-vie1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/14088440_10154469030527269_2681791134010776391_n.png?oh=edba8fee04818fd0d5d3e9aba69bbc4d&oe=58536756
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek možno..je pa mel izolske registrske na avtu
<yangX> Pepi s Svetega Antona
<CrazyLemon> https://www.facebook.com/radiocapris/posts/10154469174517269
<Seniorita> Radio Capris - Chronik | Facebook
<Seniorita> »Radio Capris, Koper. Gefällt 56.901 Mal · 11.524 Personen sprechen darüber. Že dolga leta daleč najbolj poslušan radio na Obali! 91.7 (Koper in Izola),...«
<CrazyLemon> torej zdravnik pa dva policista?
<yangX> "Domačinom je znan po tem, da rad ropa domačo pošto"
<zdobersek> classic Pepi
<CrazyLemon> PRAVKAR: Policisti so potrdili, da je en policist v streljanju pred izolsko bolnišnico umrl.
<zdobersek> fucking Pepi
<zdobersek> http://www.delo.si/novice/kronika/v-izolski-bolnisnico-prislo-do-streljanja.html
<Seniorita> V streljanju v bolnišnici umrla policist in storilec
<Seniorita> »Neznanec je v izolski bolnišnici streljal na zdravnika urologa in dva policista. Storilca so policisti ustrelili pred bolnišnico.«
<CrazyLemon> tudi zdravniku ne kaže najbolje..več strelov prejel ..tudi v glavo baje
<yangX> Ni mi jasno, prisel v spremstvu policistov, kaj ga niso pretipali ce ima orozje ?
<yangX> Ce je prisel v spremstvu....
<zdobersek> ni prisel
<CrazyLemon> ni prišel v spremstvu
<zdobersek>  Najprej je streljal na zdravnika urologa, nato pa še na dva uniformiranana policista, ki so prišli na kraj dogodka.
<CrazyLemon> policista je ustrelil zunaj bolnice
<yangX> follku se trga
<zdobersek> naaah
<zdobersek> sam enmu se je
<slax0r> dafuq's going on?
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/crna-kronika/neznanec-streljal-v-izolski-bolnisnici-policist-umrl-za-zdravnika-se-se-borijo/400949
<Seniorita> Neznanec streljal v izolski bolnišnici, policist umrl, za zdravnika se še borijo :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<Seniorita> »V Splošni bolnišnici Izola je moški streljal na dva policista in zdravnika. Policist je po naših informacijah umrl, zdravnik pa je v kritičnem stanju.«
<CrazyLemon> slax0r ^
<slax0r> sem videl ja
<slax0r> what is this? usa?
<CrazyLemon> feels like it!
<zdobbie> https://twitter.com/1jasminejudith1/status/767728379789504512
<Seniorita> yellow eagle auf Twitter: "In Izola hospital,Slovenia,a MAN(?!)shot a doctor and 2policemen.The doctor dead.MSM won't tell the nationality of the"
<CrazyLemon> https://www.facebook.com/radiocapris/videos/10154469240692269/
<Seniorita> Radio Capris - Chronik | Facebook
<Seniorita> »Radio Capris, Koper. Gefällt 56.932 Mal · 11.524 Personen sprechen darüber. Že dolga leta daleč najbolj poslušan radio na Obali! 91.7 (Koper in Izola),...«
<msev-> Shizzle
<msev-> Not good
<msev-> Se dobr da ni Crazylemon bil v bolnici
<zdobbie> could've been a hero
<CrazyLemon> msev- zakaj?
<CrazyLemon> exactly
<CrazyLemon> i wouldn't mind tackling that ahole at all
<zdobbie> tickle*
<CrazyLemon> http://www.kamnik.info/tragicen-zakljucek-kamfesta/
<Seniorita> Tragičen zaključek Kamfesta
<Seniorita> »Pod obzidjem Malega gradu v Kamniku, na katerem so še dan pred tem rajali številni obiskovalci kamniškega poletnega festivala, so včeraj popoldne reševalci našlo truplo pogrešane Zarje Černilogar, ki je z obzidja, ne da bi to kdo opazil, nesrečno omahnila med zaključnim koncertom festivala. Kamnik, ki je v zadnjih devetih dneh utripal v veselem vzdušju ...«
<CrazyLemon> https://www.facebook.com/radiocapris/videos/10154469385682269/
<Seniorita> Radio Capris - Izjava policije. | Facebook
<Seniorita> »Izjava policije.«
<upd_> http://content.codebreaker.codes/3
<Pepelka> Codebreaker | The Dark Web: Is it Evil?
<Pepelka> »Listen, decode and decide with Codebreaker, a new podcast from Marketplace and Tech Insider.«
<matjaz> https://www.hackedpodcast.com/
<upd> q
<upd> ql
<matjaz> dober podcast, sam bolj poredko snemajo
<zdobbie> Nougat so spustil ven
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: orgasming yet?
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Rotate Screen on Ubuntu Easily With This Indicator Applet  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/gR5dabOZQuQ/rotate-screen-ubuntu-16-04-indicator-applet
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie nope.. vsaj ne dokler to ne porta na nexus 5
<CrazyLemon> +nekdo nekam gor ^
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie si že flashal?
<CrazyLemon> in kaj čakaš?
<zdobbie> #nexus5problems
<zdobbie> bom lusno na OTA pocaku
<zdobbie> bom pa na n9 vrgu
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie sej sedaj objavijo že ota image a veš..tko da ti ne zbriše nastavitev in podobnega
<CrazyLemon> pa ko v predstavitvi novega androida kot prvo stvar omenijo emojije..pol vem da ni nič posebnega
<zdobbie> OMG don't u emoji???!?!?!
<CrazyLemon> niso Å¡e objavili linkov do img
<CrazyLemon> .zip*
<CrazyLemon> http://www.androidpolice.com/2016/08/22/rip-the-nexus-5-isnt-getting-android-7-0-nougat-lets-say-our-goodbyes/
<Pepelka> RIP: The Nexus 5 isn't getting Android 7.0 Nougat, let's say our goodbyes
<Pepelka> »While the Nexus 5 will likely live to see the chewy center of Nougat via community-built custom ROMs, it's now official that the phone so many of us loved... by David Ruddock in Editorials, News, Nexus 5, Nougat 7.0, Videos«
<CrazyLemon> kar je total bullshit..ker obstajajo dokazi da so dejansko poganjali tudi na n5ki 7.0
<zdobbie> prove it!
<lynxlynxlynx> wat, že kar android 7?
<lynxlynxlynx> bi jih blo treba okrog ušes
<CrazyLemon> one release/year je preveč zate? :)
<lynxlynxlynx> major? ja
<lynxlynxlynx> tak občutek mam kot ob oknih, forsiranje novega hw
<CrazyLemon> torej ti bi raje da je tako kot windows :)
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie eni v .si so že prejeli 7.0 OTA
<CrazyLemon> on 6p
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: but not me
<CrazyLemon> soon kohai..soon
<zdobbie> kohai?
<zdobbie> http://i.imgur.com/2vYbqNw.jpg
<CrazyLemon> umru tudi zdravnik
<msev-> plača bo pa bl švoh za mladga raziskovalca
<msev-> ampak dobr neki je za kruh bo
<CrazyLemon> tudi če ni za kruh je boljše kot da nimaš izkušenj
<matjaz> msev-, Å¡iht dobu?
<msev-> bom najverjetneje :D
<msev-> je reku da ma Å¡e 2 kandidata ampak da bo "skoraj 100%" mene vzel
<msev-> :D
<matjaz> gratz, bo zdej manj vprašanj tuki :P
<msev-> jp
<msev-> :P :D al pa več
<msev-> k bom delal v linuxu full-time
<msev-> v ubuntuju straight up
<matjaz> najs, pa v farmaciji to?
<dz0ny> how times change
<matjaz> .yt oh the times they are a changin
<jabuk> Bob Dylan  The Times They Are A Changin' 1964 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e7qQ6_RV4VQ
<msev-> matjaz, na kemijskem inštitutu
<msev-> ampak doktorat bom pa delal iz "biomedicine"
<msev-> smer farmacija pomoje
<msev-> ukvarjal se bom pa z računalniškimi metodami simulacije proteinov (zvijanje, hidratacija, alosterični inhibitorji etc.)
<msev-> bom mel dostop do gruče z 2000 procesorji :D
<Matthai> msev-, slišat je zanimivo
<Matthai> v bistvu bova skor soseda
<matjaz> kje je sploh kemijski inštitut?
<matjaz> !g kemijski inštitut
<Pepelka> Kemijski inštitut: Domov http://www.ki.si/
<Matthai> zdraven kopališča Kolezija
<msev-> jp sm vidu dons ta kopališče
<msev-> to je novo ane?
<Matthai> ene 2 leti menda stoji
<Matthai> mi imamo kako nek popust za kopanje
<Matthai> samo mi etos ni zneslo iti
<msev-> mislm da bo zanimivo delo ja
<msev-> pa lepo bom skoz za kompom to mi je čist pisano na kožo
<msev-> sam upam da bom googlov lah umes :D
<msev-> haha
<matjaz> google = job
<dz0ny> haha
<dz0ny> msev zdej moras najt irc kanal z kemiki
<Matthai> msev-, če imajo firewall, si postavi openvpn na TP/443
<Matthai> :-)
<Matthai> TCP
<msev-> true dat dz0ny
<matjaz> #breakingbad
<matjaz> tuki so zih
<msev-> un .50 cal automation k je naredu un v tej seriji
<msev-> so stestiral mythbusterji in works :D
<msev-> k je naredu sentry-gun
<msev-> jutr grem pa na storžič
<msev-> upam da ne bo preveč pihal da bom mogu obrnt
<msev-> k dons so eni k jih poznam mogl kao na kladivu obrnt zarad vetra
<msev-> pač niso čist do gor pršli
<msev-> grem spat
<msev-> da bom jutr lah hodu
<msev-> :D
<msev-> lahko noč !
<yangX> Srecno
<yangX> msev-: drgac pa placa niti ni tok vazna, ce delas nekaj kar te veseli oz. nekaj kar se steje v referenco
#ubuntu-si 2016-08-23
<slax0r> jutro
<yangX> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 14°C @23.08.2016 6:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 78% vzhodnik 0.5 m/s (1.8 km/h) delno oblačno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 04:13:02, Kulminacija: 11:05:52, Sončni zahod: 17:58:43
<napsy> soncno
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 13ur 45min 41s, Luna je v ščipu
<yangX> soncno ja, ampak ne prevec vroce...
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon: enako, odprem nougat stran in vidim da kar je novo so emojiji, Å¡ele na koncu omenijo da je vulkan notri
<pitastrudl> lol
<CrazyLemon> islovar.orgl ma novo stran
<CrazyLemon> no orgl..just .org
<jabuk> M 1.2 > 3.km SZ od TOPOLÅ ICE @23/08/2016 09:42:29  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.42+N,+15+E
<slax0r> dz0ny: nisem uspel vceraj nic pogledat kod kuce
<slax0r> btw, a je v go mogoce kako avtomatsko pred go build pobrat vse external dependencije?
<slax0r> brez da moram v vsak src dir in rocno pognat go get
<CrazyLemon> https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/RxYWWB30LzmOk-9OgUGqSAaFpsVxNPtFxTh1qxh8UMn2ExPB8TIHnNioLu43PTp2YxIi9R4fyhg=w1920-h1080-rw-no
<slax0r> a res treba za vse napise met?
<slax0r> populacije je itak prevec
<slax0r> zakaj ne bi kar pojemali teh signov dol
<slax0r> natural selection, DO YOUR THING!
<napsy> jutro
<idioterna> https://scontent.fbeg2-1.fna.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/14088661_1677181105936180_1370768587686540191_n.jpg?oh=d122bf78bf511642b0d5a8fb0354796d&oe=5850B02A
<CrazyLemon> pri nas delajo eno cesto..in je tko cca. 3m dolžine kamniti del.. in so sedaj 'funkcionarji' to označili kot 'naravno bogastvo' in ne bodo odstranili teh kamnov ampak bodo zaključili z asfaltom pri kamnih in nato spet nadaljevali
<speed-> lol
<speed-> zakaj pa nocejo ovinka delat
<speed-> to bi bilo bolj enostavno kak kamen pobrat :D
<CrazyLemon> ni placa..z ene in druge strani je zid :D
<CrazyLemon> tko da ne vem kako jim bo ratal narest odvod meteornih voda čez ta kamniti del :D
<zdobbie> mosticek cez kamne?
<zdobbie> al bo to kot naravno tvorjen lezeci policaj?
<idioterna> pa en zid je unesco world heritage, tadrug pa navadna kulturna dediscina?
<CrazyLemon> idioterna en zid je od soseda..tadrugi je naš :)
<CrazyLemon> tko da..smth like that ja :D
<idioterna> napis gor "trst"
<idioterna> da bos loh reku "trst je nas"
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie uu! viadukt! :)
<CrazyLemon> idioterna sj verjetno je to delo italijanov..ker je to iz 'tistih' časov ..vsaj js predvidevam :)
<zdobbie> 3m kamnov so vam prisli potrosit na Smarje?
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie potrošit?
<zdobbie> potrositi
<zdobbie> i.e. potrositi kot seme
<CrazyLemon> ah..ne
<CrazyLemon> verjetno je to samo ostanek
<zdobbie> potrositi as in "kuko sem te potrosu na klancu! u fat!"
<zdobbie> kter lenuh ni mogu se preostalih 3m ven ruknit?
<CrazyLemon>  ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: y so jolly
<CrazyLemon> lol..zdaj en sosed sprašuje za vsako cesto "zakaj ne bi asfaltirali še to"
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: bidone sem dobu
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie js jih _mogoče_ dobim v četrtek..sam dvomim da bom šel ker vem da jih spet ne bo
<CrazyLemon> .yt jerry folk life under water
<jabuk> Jerry Folk - Life Under Water (Feat. Nevve) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IQT36-4ZzXE
<zdobbie> https://streamable.com/6y2d
<Pepelka> Well....he found out what he wanted to know - Streamable
<idioterna> so... not psychic
<zdobbie> proven
<idioterna> i'm not so sure
<idioterna> i mean he has a hat
<idioterna> what if it's tinfoil
<idioterna> what if it's heavy
<idioterna> http://9gag.com/gag/a09jL0B/that-s-one-heavy-hat
<Pepelka> That's one heavy hat . - 9GAG
<Pepelka> »Click to see the pic and write a comment...«
<CrazyLemon> http://www.torquayheraldexpress.co.uk/south-devon-s-new-cycle-route-with-a-special-feature-a-flight-of-steps/story-29643948-detail/story.html
<Pepelka> South Devon's new cycle route with a special feature - a flight of steps | Torquay Herald Express
<Pepelka> »A NEW £350,000 cycle route has opened in Torquay - complete with a flight of steps. The new cycle route avoids a busy section of Newton Road between Torre Station and the Shiphay Lane...«
<CrazyLemon> lol..
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: 'naravno bogastvo'.... only in slovenia
<CrazyLemon> slax0r sj pol je sosed k ma 'prijatelje' klical tega odgovornega in ga 'prepričal' da asfaltira vse skupaj..or so they say
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oYBxwzgOm2I
<Pepelka> Ultimate bicycle disc brake test with large lathe - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Disc brake vs. large lathe«
<CrazyLemon> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.opera.vpn
<Pepelka> Opera VPN - gratis, unbegrenzt – Android-Apps auf Google Play
<zdobbie> lol @ smoke rings
<CrazyLemon> mhm
<zdobbie> http://i.imgur.com/Swj2FfW.gifv
<slax0r> equality bitch! :D
<zdobbie> jebemumast
<zdobbie> oso sem z loparckom lansiru nekam za omaro
<zdobbie> ne je nisem
<zdobbie> RESOLVED TERMINATED
<zdobersek> gg wp
<slax0r> ggclose
<CrazyLemon> kaj ti je pa osa naredila?!
<zdobbie> imigrirala v sobo
<slax0r> poskus umora, veckrat
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie and thats how you welcome immigrants?
<slax0r> https://d.justpo.st/media/images/2016/07/21/fuck-imiagrunts-bloody-imiagrunts-coming-over-here-stealing-our-dictionaries-1469129179.jpg
<CrazyLemon> imiagrunts?
<zdobbie> i'm a grunt?
<slax0r> y not
<CrazyLemon> ￼Windows Server 2003	1
<CrazyLemon> legenda..z WS 2k3 srfa
<zdobersek> I sense the jell.
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Quick Updates: Guake 0.8.7, WebTorrent Desktop 0.12.0, TLP 0.9  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/DuiBAaqTkrg/quick-updates-guake-087-webtorrent.html
<pitastrudl> kek
<matjaz> http://runthetrap.com/2016/08/22/daft-punk-and-the-weeknd-are-making-music-together/
<Pepelka> Daft Punk and The Weeknd are Making Music Together
<Pepelka> »This isn't a drill!«
<matjaz> oh snap
<CrazyLemon> komaj 43km! stupid wind!
<slax0r> dz0ny: tukaj?
<dz0ny> Tle http://i.imgur.com/eDtm5Br.jpg
<dz0ny> Not yet
<dz0ny> Kaj te muc
<slax0r> gobu stuff
<slax0r> na svoji masini sem mel rocno v ~/.zshrc nastavljen GOPATH na /home/user/go
<slax0r> in ga gobu ocitno ni povozil, oz. je .zshrc povozil GOPATH potem ko ga je gobu nastavil
<speed-> nub :p
<slax0r> sem ga unsetal in zdaj je ok
<slax0r> speed-: sprechen Sie deutsch?
<speed-> nein
<slax0r> ja, aber very lose
<slax0r> ja, aber very loše
<slax0r> tak
<speed-> ja :D
<speed-> znas kak mamo smesno
<speed-> 4 slovenci smo pa na sredini mamo enoga nemca
<speed-> pa pomoje de nemec pred slovensko gucal kak mij nemsko :D
<CrazyLemon> what is this vertical thing called?!? its not a photo..thats for sure!
<slax0r> lel :D
<slax0r> kak ste te 4?
<slax0r> ti, saso, gregor
<slax0r> pa keri se?
<speed-> marko
<speed-> z bratonec
<slax0r> tudi novi?
<speed-> nej
<speed-> on je ze valda 2leti
<slax0r> aja
<slax0r> se ne spomnin ka bi mi saso ka pravo :D
<speed-> mislin ka de on zdaj vodja projektov
<speed-> ka te nas ide
<slax0r> ko te nucali kaj drugo kak c#/java/swift/objective-c deva, me zovte :D
<speed-> :D
<speed-> zdaj trenutno se ne nuca nic od toga
<slax0r> trenutni mi python najbolj odgovarja ^^
<speed-> ka se dela zdaj se dela v ionic typescript
<slax0r> ali pa go :P
<slax0r> ew
<speed-> ja ne :D
<speed-> malo je cudno
<speed-> samo zdaj v 2 dneh ka san to malo gledal
<speed-> lejko appe tak na hitro delas te simpl
<speed-> ka pac neki data mas pa ga kazes
<speed-> fah :)
<slax0r> mja...
<slax0r> samo javascript :(
<slax0r> mam ga ze zaj pun kurac
<speed-> ja meni tudi ni kul
<slax0r> pa samo mobile delate, ali?
<speed-> ja
<speed-> te marko je na webi
<speed-> pa te so se ovi backend
<speed-> v javi
<speed-> sicer jes forseran unity
<speed-> ze san dobo sasoja pa toga gregora
<speed-> :D
<slax0r> jao ej, jodlari pa njihova java za backend zadeve
<slax0r> kode njihove pa boljse da nikoli v zivljenju ne vidis
<slax0r> jaz se mam zaj nocne more
<speed-> eh danes sem gledal
<speed-> nekaj v obj-c
<speed-> holy shit
<speed-> :D
<slax0r> od javasov mislim
<speed-> pa to sem tudi gledal
<speed-> pa to je se dokaj ok
<speed-> sicer glede na to da ze par let nejsan jave sploh vido
<speed-> je se ok bilo
<speed-> samo tisto obj-c je pa prav nagravzno
<slax0r> jup
<slax0r> raje bi asm kot obj-c
<speed-> eh meni je c# zdaj najjaci
<speed-> upam da pride kaj to na vrsto
<speed-> :)
<speed-> hjao jutri morem na te krakenwhatever
<slax0r> gkk :D
<speed-> da mi nekaj postemplajo
<slax0r> for short
<slax0r> ne vem kak se to menite z delodajalci
<slax0r> meni se enkrat ni blo treba iti :D
<slax0r> btw, uporabla kdo tu discord?
<speed-> ce slovenija to nuca
<speed-> A1
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek whats the time in cali?
<speed-> pa se nekaj so mi dali zdaj E106 or something
<speed-> morem to jutri preverit :D
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: 10:23
<zdobbie> u fukin Tesla fanboi
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie :(
<zdobbie> fukin solar panel shingles
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie exactly lol :D
<zdobbie> why cover ur roof with solar panels when the fukin roof can be a sonar panel
<CrazyLemon> folk pričakuje model 3 news or smth like that :D
<CrazyLemon> solar*
<zdobbie> reci strehi preprosto Têsla
<zdobbie> see what I did therê?
<slax0r> no
<slax0r> where?
<CrazyLemon> not really no
<zdobbie> thêre actually
<CrazyLemon> can you zoom in pls? i can't see shit
<zdobbie> wait, let me get a drawing board
<matjaz> u! .clock!
<CrazyLemon> .clock!?
<matjaz> WE NEED IT!
<CrazyLemon> /exec -o date ?
<matjaz> or .time, doesn't matter!
<CrazyLemon> /exec -o date
<CrazyLemon> !
<CrazyLemon> tor avg 23 19:27:23 CEST 2016
<CrazyLemon> see
<matjaz> .time los angeles
<matjaz> cmon jabuk you can do eet!
<CrazyLemon> !g time los angeles
<Pepelka> Current Local Time in Los Angeles, California, USA http://www.timeanddate.com/worldclock/usa/los-angeles
<CrazyLemon> ^
<matjaz> pfft, LazyLemon
<slax0r> ffs pgcli
<slax0r> pastal 1230B in nabije CPU na 100%...
<zdobbie> so I have to, like, click the link?
<CrazyLemon> no..you can, like, submit a PR
<CrazyLemon> grem papat..ćafćy
<slax0r> wtf
<slax0r> sourcery!
<slax0r> http://sprunge.us/QUgK
<slax0r> kako je to mogoce?!
<slax0r> srsly http://sprunge.us/MeTA
<zdobbie> .*.swp
<slax0r> entry je dober
<slax0r> poignora vse
<slax0r> razen kar je v src/menuscraper/
<slax0r> o.O
<zdobbie> .*.sw[a-p]
<zdobbie> !g gitignore_global
<Pepelka> Ignoring files - User Documentation - GitHub Help https://help.github.com/articles/ignoring-files/
<slax0r> aha
<slax0r> !src/menuscraper
<slax0r> zarad tega v project .gitignore
<zdobbie> pizda
<zdobbie> android Nj sem si htel dol potegnat
<msev-> evo na Storžiču dons "čez Škarjev rob"
<zdobbie> M A D M A N
<zdobbie> zgleda kr lustno
<msev-> kle k piše strm vzpon morš plezat :D
<msev-> ampak je u izi
<matjaz> (env) matjaz timetime $ ./timetime "los angeles"
<matjaz> "Los Angeles, CA, USA" is in America/Los_Angeles timezone: current time is 11:06
<matjaz> \o/
<zdobbie> T - 52min
<zdobbie> msev-: ce bi rad plezu, pejt na Mrzlo Goro :>
<msev-> uf to je pa pretežko
<msev-> tole je blo kr uredu :D
<msev-> tist bi blo pa preveč na hard
<zdobbie> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OPPGu1pO_Pw&feature=youtu.be
<Pepelka> Mrzla gora - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Težko dostopna gora se nahaja na meji z Avstrijo v Kamniških in Savinjskih Alpah. Z vrha je lep razgled proti goram nad Logarsko dolino in na avstrijsko Koro...«
<zdobbie> lani sem sel s fotrom ... mal strahu pognal v kosti
<zdobbie> http://hribi.net/slika.asp?pot=18377 na tole policko prides, potem se pa direkt v steno obrnes, in moras sibat gor
<msev-> a si bil prov gor?
<Pepelka> Koča pod slapom Rinka - Mrzla gora - Slika - 18377
<msev-> to maš pa jajca da si tkole plezov
<zdobbie> ja
<zdobbie> ni kej dost prijetno
<msev-> js bi po takmu šlo edin če bi bla zajla skoz zravn potegnena :D
<msev-> Å¡u*
<zdobbie> ja, jst sem je tud htel
<zdobbie> tale ma dosti zajl, zlo lepa http://hribi.net/izlet/dom_planincev_v_logarski_dolini_ojstrica_kopinskova_pot/3/146/4776
<Pepelka> Dom Planincev v Logarski dolini - Ojstrica - Kopinškova pot
<Pepelka> »Natančen opis izleta Dom Planincev v Logarski dolini - Ojstrica - Kopinškova pot. Podroben opis poti s slikami.«
<msev-> fuck me
<msev-> nevem če si bom upal :D
<slax0r> no thanks
<msev-> tale "zelo" zgleda kr dost doda
<msev-> k tko zahtevna je u izi, sam tele "zelo" zahtevne pa zgledajo pfff
<msev-> zdobbie, a si šu po kopinškovi tut na prisank npr?
<msev-> ta kopinšk je bil zgleda mal odfookan
<msev-> :D
<zdobbie> heh, ne, poznam sam kopinskovo na ojstrico
<zdobbie> tole je ta policka na mrzli gori https://youtu.be/yJv2T0uhBJg?t=6m32s
<Pepelka> Mrzla gora 2203m junij 2016 - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Začetek poti v Logarski dolini najprej me pot privede do slapa Rinka.Nadaljujem naprej na Okrešelj kjer pa zavijem v desno tu me pričaka prečudovita kulisa R...«
<msev-> holy shizzle
<zdobbie> 7:12 se pa gor obrne
<msev-> zdobbie ti si res car
<msev-> shizzle my dizzle kko se kle srečaš s kšnmu
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: ^
<msev-> ej zdobbie
<slax0r> hanky panky party?
<msev-> a pa ta gora pa to
<msev-> a je res mrzla?
<zdobbie> jah, mrzla je zato, k moras skoz po mrzlem kamnu z rokami opletat
<zdobbie> dol je potem jeba
<zdobbie> ni lustno no
<msev-> a druge variante ni :D
<msev-> name fits, zdobbie
<msev-> a greš kdaj tut kej lažjega a sam skoz hardcore vairante
<zdobbie> pozimi kodim kle po celjski
<zdobbie> lani sem mel par ekspedicij, da sem se loh avgusta na Triglav spravu
<zdobbie> drgac sem na kolesu
<zdobbie> letos manj, ker nisem mel cistih bidonov
<zdobbie> ampak to se je dons spremenil
<zdobbie> in bom moral poiskat drug izgovor za lastno lenobo
<msev-> bravo zdobbie
<zdobbie> sem tud o hribih sanju letos, ampak se nisem spravu
<msev-> pismo nevem, kondicije kr mam
<msev-> pomoje bi triglav ratal
<msev-> al pa vsaj grintovec letos k je đabe pot
<msev-> pol pa čez zimo treba uteži na noge skoz nost
<msev-> da se trenira tut pozim :D
<msev-> brb
<CrazyLemon> msev- yanga zapecaj pa ga boš srečal
<CrazyLemon> [20:06:39] <matjaz>: (env) matjaz timetime $ ./timetime "los angeles"
<CrazyLemon> timetime?! c'mon dude
<zdobbie> ./tellmethetime
<CrazyLemon> T - 13
<zdobbie> T - 6
<zdobbie> WE WANT THE SHINGLES
<zdobbie> Tesla - producing cars and roof shingles since $some_year
<CrazyLemon> T - 2.5!
<CrazyLemon> 2*
<slax0r> T - who the fuck cares
<slax0r> :P
<CrazyLemon> o/
<zdobbie> WHAT IS IT
<zdobbie> .gif well we're waiting
<jabuk> http://media.giphy.com/media/ToMjGpz81S7usvTIM8w/giphy.gif
<CrazyLemon> čaki..elon piše tweet prek iphonea
<CrazyLemon> pa išče tapravi emoji
<zdobbie> "where's the fucking shingle emoji!?!?!?!"
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/elonmusk/status/768161427328634881
<Pepelka> Elon Musk auf Twitter: "Journalist Q&A for 30 mins and embargo ends at 12:30"
<CrazyLemon> wtf?
<zdobbie> http://www.reuters.com/article/us-panasonic-results-tesla-idUSKCN1090WZ
<Pepelka> Panasonic to raise $3.9 billion, partly to finance Tesla plant investment| Reuters
<Pepelka> »Japan's Panasonic Corp (6752.T) said on Friday it would raise up to 400 billion yen ($3.86 billion) in corporate bonds, partly because it needs to bring forward its investment in a Tesla Motors Inc (TSLA.O) battery factory.«
<zdobbie> Panasonic rolls in the monneys
<zdobbie> wait
<zdobbie> that's old-ish
<CrazyLemon> to je old ja
<CrazyLemon> ha! že vem!
<zdobbie> povej!
<CrazyLemon> panasonic bo zdaj kupu gorenje ne?
<zdobbie> mhm
<CrazyLemon> its gonna be ...
<CrazyLemon> hladilnik with solar panels!
<CrazyLemon> with autopilot!
<zdobbie> just in case you have a sun in your kitchen
<CrazyLemon> ja..pa da ti prinese mleko ko ga rabiš!
<CrazyLemon> https://www.reddit.com/r/teslamotors/comments/4z704l/tesla_product_announcement_at_noon_ca_time_elon/
<Pepelka> Tesla Product announcement at noon CA time - Elon Musk : teslamotors
<Pepelka> »571 points and 447 comments so far on reddit«
<CrazyLemon> torej..prvih 30min je samo za novinarje
<CrazyLemon> nato bo pa 'raja' na vrsti
<CrazyLemon> 100kWh baterija pa 8.0 update is my guess
<zdobbie> 8.0 update?
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie ja..for ze kars
<zdobbie> k
<CrazyLemon> the next big 'update'
<CrazyLemon> pa verjetno bo napoved za next event
<CrazyLemon> obljubu je ob predstavitvi 3ke da bo Å¡e en event
<CrazyLemon> oh! mogoče pa tudi autopilot 2.0!
<CrazyLemon> sam po moje to Å¡e razvijajo
<zdobbie> T - 2 I guess
<CrazyLemon> -1
<zdobbie> +1
<CrazyLemon> *looking for those emojis*
<zdobbie> Model S P100D
<zdobbie> 0 - 100kmh v 2.5s
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/ElectrekCo/status/768168857072726016
<Pepelka> Electrek.Co auf Twitter: "Tesla claims ‘Quickest Production Car in the World’ title with new 100kWh battery pack: 0-60 in 2.5s & 315 miles https://t.co/aB1nRoGc6k"
<zdobbie> http://www.theverge.com/2016/8/23/12611466/tesla-battery-upgrade-p100d-model-s-x-ludicrous?utm_campaign=theverge&utm_content=chorus&utm_medium=social&utm_source=twitter
<Pepelka> Tesla's new 100kWH battery makes Ludicrous Mode even more ludicrous | The Verge
<Pepelka> »With a number of new upgrades announced today, Tesla's Model S is now the third-fastest car in the world, going from 0 to 60 MPH in just 2.5 seconds. That's only just slower than the Ferrari...«
<zdobbie> !t miles km 315
<CrazyLemon> torej..100kwh battery..like i said
<zdobbie> !calc 2 * 3
<CrazyLemon> 500ish
<zdobbie> calc ni vec?
<CrazyLemon> nope
<zdobbie> classic
<zdobbie> anyway
<zdobbie> tesla reveal is ... mmmmmmmmmmmeeeeeeeehhhhhh
<CrazyLemon> yup..kr presenetljivo da je bil embargo zaradi baterije
<CrazyLemon> ponavadi objavijo na svoji strani in to je to
<metalcamp> ni že un tip, ki je razdrl teslo pred časom objavil, da pride p100d?
<metalcamp> ena vejica manjka :/
<zdobbie> ce un tip ni bil EMusk, doesn't really matter
<metalcamp> ni bil musk, je pa kljub temu imel prav
<CrazyLemon> metalcamp je ja..par mesecev nazaj je najdu v sourceu da se omenja P100D
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> pa 75D
<CrazyLemon> https://www.instagram.com/p/BJdp8PKAIiL/
<Pepelka> Instagram
<Pepelka> »See this Instagram photo by @leilanimunter • 47 likes«
<CrazyLemon> lol
<msev-> CrazyLemon, na <CrazyLemon> msev- yanga zapecaj pa ga boš srečal ; kaj se to nanaša?
<msev-> a se komu pliz da mi pomagat tale systemd shizzle nardit za mycrofta :) k blage zkaj tist u izi ne dela
<matjaz> curl https://api.mkfs.si/time/ljubjana
<matjaz> CrazyLemon, I did my part! :)
#ubuntu-si 2016-08-24
<jabuk> M 1.3 > 12.km JZ od KOMNA @24/08/2016 05:08:56  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.77+N,+13.62+E
<jabuk> M 1.5 > 11.km  J od KOPRA @24/08/2016 06:45:19  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.45+N,+13.77+E
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: RE: smplayer se filmi zatikajo  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/43871#Comment_43871
<slax0r> jutro
<msev-> jutro
<idioterna> http://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-37171749
<Pepelka> 'It's about freedom': Ban boosts burkini sales 'by 200%' - BBC News
<Pepelka> »The Australian woman credited with creating the burkini says bans on the full-bodied Islamic swimsuit in France have boosted sales.«
<msev-> ej kko js na facebooku vidm kar vidjo drugi? (kao moj profil, npr tisti k Å¡e niso prijatelji)?
<idioterna> nimam pojma, nimam fejsbuka
<msev-> js sm ga mogu nardit k mi je en ukradu identiteto :D
<msev-> pol ga nism nevem kok let uporabljal
<msev-> zj ga bom pa začel :D
<slax0r> msev-: mislim da ce se odjavis in gres na svoj profil vidis isto kot drugi?
<slax0r> no idea
<pitastrudl> msev- maš funkcijo nekje
<dz0ny> slax0r: ack :)
<yangX> msev-: logiraj se ven
<yangX> in poglej svojo stran
<yangX> al pa kreiraj drug racun
<yangX> in poglej iz njega
<msev-> ma nč sm kr tvegov :D
<msev-> pa eni pisal :D
<zdobbie> M A D M A N
<idioterna> a ni #yolo bl primern slur
<zdobbie> implies lack of an afterlife or reincarnation
<msev-> ja zj se yolo skoz govori
<msev-> tut js skoz govorim yolo
<msev-> :D
<zdobbie> bloody kids these days
<msev-> sup paps
<pitastrudl> msev- blob:http://imgur.com/84451442-3f16-4f4b-b691-6534c7a360cb
<pitastrudl> wut
<pitastrudl> http://i.imgur.com/agsiSbT.png
<pitastrudl> tole
<pitastrudl> pejt na svoj profil
<pitastrudl> pa tm klikn
<slax0r> dz0ny: ack?
<slax0r> aja
<slax0r> geek talk
<slax0r> k
<pitastrudl> kek
<msev-> oo leepa pitastrudl
<msev-> shizzle my dizzle ne bo vidla mojih lepih fotk :D
<CrazyLemon> [00:00:52] <matjaz>: curl https://api.mkfs.si/time/ljubjana
<msev-> ja nč, tvegamo, gremo na yolo
<CrazyLemon> you did it with a typo
<matjaz> yea, but it still works, doesn't it?
<matjaz> :)
<CrazyLemon> depends!
<CrazyLemon> https://api.mkfs.si/time/Å¡marje
<CrazyLemon> doesnt work :p
<CrazyLemon> ampak ja..kudos :)
<matjaz> Å¡marje slovenia
<matjaz> sprejme lat lon, timezone, kraj, naslov, časovni pas
<matjaz> you name it
<CrazyLemon> closest supernova?
<zdobbie> .curl https://api.mkfs.si/time/$(whereis CrazyLemon)
<zdobbie> hum
<zdobbie> v narekovaje bi blo treba dat
<CrazyLemon> https://akcms.azurewebsites.net/Data/WorkingPositionDocuments/3033/Zaposlitveni%20oglas_Vodilni%20razvijalec%20poslovne%20programske%20opreme-daa0353d-ab4c-4880-ac4d-9315aa7829dd.pdf
<CrazyLemon> če koga mika delo pri akrapoviču
<zdobbie> "univerzitetna izobrazba računalniške smeri" kek
<zdobbie> "delo s HTTP 5" ?
<CrazyLemon> yup
<CrazyLemon> HTTP 5xx ..torej server errors
<CrazyLemon> need to fix those server errors
<dz0ny> :)
<speed-> pff
<speed-> mene v avstriji niso niti prosili naziv
<speed-> kako solo mam oz whatever
<speed-> :D
<slax0r> te nikjer ne bojo...
<slax0r> oz. kje te bojo, bejzi
<zdobbie> in ... ?!?!?!?
<CrazyLemon> $X
<CrazyLemon> sam..github be all silly and going "you can't pull that shit in here"
<speed-> slax0r pa ja samo niti za pogodbo oz. tisto da so me prijavili
<speed-> prav smesno
<speed-> v slo to negre skos:D
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny zakaj misliš da spamma on each restart/deployment?
<Matthai> lool: http://www.techlib.com/science/ion.html#Experimenters%20Chamber
<Pepelka> Ion Chambers
<Matthai> Polonium Pen: Simply hold the Polonium Pen over your drink and, if the LED lights up, order something else.
<Matthai> Nuclear War Detector: Being caught off guard by a nuclear war can be inconvenient.
<Matthai> :-)
<msev-> pitastrudl, neki mam zate
<msev-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dE3_MBs3YIY <- pitastrudl
<Pepelka> Pikachu Squad Dancing (HD) - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Pikachu event 2015 in Minatomirai - Flo Rida ft. Robin Thicke & Verdine White - I Don’t Like It, I Love It. ---- If you're having a bad day, just watch this ...«
<slax0r> speed-: vazno je kako te uvrstijo v placilne razrede
<slax0r> ne zanima potem nikoga ce si ti po poklicu dr. znanosti, ali pa nimas niti srednje sole
<dz0ny> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JosvQxSryU8
<Pepelka> Salvatore Ganacci feat. Enya und Alex Aris - Dive (Lyric Video) - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Schaut euch hier das offizielle Lyricvideo zur Hitsingle "DIVE" von Salvatore Ganacci an - featuring Enya und Alex Aris! Den Track könnt ihr hier kaufen / st...«
<CrazyLemon> https://www.facebook.com/BondiHipsters/videos/1176785292383776/
<Pepelka> Bondi Hipsters - Chronik | Facebook
<Pepelka> »Bondi Hipsters, Bondi, NSW. Gefällt 184.497 Mal · 7557 Personen sprechen darüber. Dom and Adrian are two hipsters from Bondi Beach Australia, who have...«
<CrazyLemon> #truthbomb
<jabuk> M 2.1 > 6.km  Z od KOBARIDA @24/08/2016 10:40:10  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.24+N,+13.51+E
<napsy> 2.1
<napsy> pa se je mal zatresl
<dz0ny> ze celo jutro se
<dz0ny> 1.3 , 1.5, 2.1
<dz0ny> ni to dober trend
<CrazyLemon> posledica potresov v .it
<CrazyLemon> 6.2 so meli
<dz0ny> mhm
<CrazyLemon> [10:36:23] <CrazyLemon>: dz0ny zakaj misliš da spamma on each restart/deployment?
<msev-> dz0ny, a tm na babnmu polju pr teb je kj za vidt :D
<dz0ny> ker shraniš tist kot run time variable
<msev-> enkrat morm it v tiste konce :D
<msev-> v rakovem škocjanu sm že bil
<dz0ny> slivnica, snežnik
<msev-> sm šu kr po uni suhi rečni strugi je blo najs
<msev-> to sm tut že bil :D
<msev-> kaj pa pač sam ta babno polje :D
<dz0ny> bl nč
<dz0ny> no trails
<dz0ny> we have problem getting wood from hills :) soo...
<msev-> a mate kšn spomenik za nizko temperaturo :D
<msev-> da ste rekorderji :D
<CrazyLemon> majo ja...imenuje se vremenska postaja
<dz0ny> :D
<dz0ny> se edino gostilno k smo mel so zaprl
<dz0ny> pol greš pa čez mejo pa maš6 gostil v kraju z 100 prebivalci
<dz0ny> :D
<CrazyLemon> ni dovolj alkoholikov v babnem polju
<CrazyLemon> žalostno :/
<dz0ny> zgleda
<dz0ny> sam uni majo tud druge usluge :)
<CrazyLemon> pole dancing?
<dz0ny> massage etc
<dz0ny> with happy ending
<CrazyLemon> mhm
<CrazyLemon> a to čez mejo?
<CrazyLemon> kako daleč je sploh meja? km,3?
<dz0ny> 2 po  cesti
<dz0ny> 700m po zraku
<CrazyLemon>  http://hexus.net/tech/news/cpu/96112-amd-provides-information-zen-hot-chips-28/
<Pepelka> AMD provides more information about Zen at Hot Chips 28 - CPU - News - HEXUS.net
<Pepelka> »Zen improvements come from better core, better cache system, lower power.«
<msev-> A bi https://www.google.si/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://m.geekbuying.com/item/Tronsmart-Mars-G01-2-4GHz-Wireless-Gamepad-Support-Controller-for-Android-TV-BOX---PS3---Tablet-PC---MINI-PC---Android-Cell-Phone---Black-329415.html&ved=0ahUKEwjD2vKY7tnOAhWBGywKHaxsBYwQFgg-MAs&usg=AFQjCNHfhWuWZOso55gJIVt8x-lCrycm0Q delal na mojem orange piju, oz. na splošno v linuxu
<msev-> Sorry za link
<msev-> A gostilna Grof kle na poti prot Stajerski je dobra?
<zdobbie> ya
<CrazyLemon> ena najbl znanih
<CrazyLemon> in vedno poln parking :)
<msev-> Dzony a pol ti tekoc govoris hrvask vrjetn
<dz0ny> do čabra se govori slovensko
<zdobbie>  https://np.reddit.com/r/Teachers/comments/4z6yff/i_pretended_to_be_a_student_on_the_first_day/
<Pepelka> I pretended To Be a student on the first day [first year teacher] : Teachers
<Pepelka> »I'm a young looking 23 year old Asian guy. I was entering my first year teaching at the high school level. The first day was last week and I had...«
<zdobbie> 'na poti proti Stajerski'
<zdobbie> ce si pr Grofu, si ze na Stajerskem!
<CrazyLemon> čaki malo..štajerska je maribor!
<msev-> U pismo. Tale grof je pa res lepa gostilna
<msev-> Pa pocen
<msev-> Da vidmo ce bo se dobr za jest
<msev-> A vi geeki berete ksn linux blog?
<slax0r> reddit.com
<slax0r> :P
<CrazyLemon> pri lisjaku je boljše :)
<zdobbie> ubuntu.si
<zdobbie> ceprav je content kr lame
<CrazyLemon> ti si lame!
<slax0r> so is your moms
<CrazyLemon> leave my moms out of this!
<msev-> A ste gledal war dogs kr dobra zadeva
<slax0r> too late!
<CrazyLemon> its never too late for war dogs!
<msev-> Dobr je za jest
<slax0r> for your moms iti s
<slax0r> it is*
<slax0r> ffs
<CrazyLemon> what kind of an animal eats dogs...war dogs?!
<zdobbie> kaj je dobr za jest?
<zdobbie> your moms?
<msev-> Ne kle v Grofu je dobr za jest
<msev-> Ne da so psi dobri js nism kitajc
<CrazyLemon> define dobr.. če si naroču pizzo pol ne pomeni da je dobr za jest
<CrazyLemon> pomeni da ješ pizzo
<napsy> ajde fantje, kje vam je bla najbolsa pica v lj in okolici?
<CrazyLemon> foculus for me..ampak nism iz lj in nism jedel veliko pic v lj :)
<msev-> Foculus
<msev-> Na obali pa santa lucia
<zdobbie> fukulus
<zdobbie> hihihihi
<CrazyLemon> Na primorski avtocesti vozite previdno zaradi pešcev med Razdrtim in razcepom Nanos proti Kopru!
<msev-> Jedu sm dunajca Crazylemon
<msev-> Tak fajn zunaj hrustljav notr mehk je bil
<CrazyLemon> msev- torej..navadn dunajc lol :D
<msev-> Pa ni blo okusa po postanem olju
<CrazyLemon> če je mehk zunaj pa hrustljav znotraj pol zihr ni dunajc :P
<msev-> Solata je bla dobra
<msev-> Fajn zacinjena
<pitastrudl> kaj je kak dober tool za delat z canon scannerji
<msev-> Windoze
<pitastrudl> damnit
<msev-> Be sensible and dual boot. America needs you!
<pitastrudl> dualboot na celeronu pa nekmu aincent 27gb disku?
<pitastrudl> kek
<pitastrudl> nimam placa na mizi
<pitastrudl> mam pa en star laptop pa mam gor lubuntu pa bi ga gor prklopu
<zdobbie> Graphs 101 https://twitter.com/AMDRadeon/status/768161032116248576?lang=nl
<Pepelka> AMD Radeon Graphics op Twitter: "Up to 12% faster perf with @DeusEx: #MankindDivided DirectX 11 on Radeon RX graphics! https://t.co/yMalybK637 https://t.co/y87rf3J9xH"
<msev-> Pitastrudl js te sam trollam, not serius
<pitastrudl> 4/10 troll, didnt enjoy
<msev-> True story
<msev-> Evo zj pa naprej prot Balatonu
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: This App Lets You Set-Up And Configure Razer Keyboards on Linux  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/OsNTf1LDAXg/razer-chroma-keyboard-linux-configure-app
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie lang=nl? if you copy smth..at least change the freaking lang!
<msev-> Krejzi a ti skoz medium ramsteak jes
<msev-> Da pol lahko strokovno ocens restavracijo
<zdobbie> wat een complicateeur
<msev-> Hahaha
<msev-> Zdobbie on fire
<msev-> Tssss
<CrazyLemon> medium?? wtf
<msev-> Ja s kero hrano nj bi se ocenla restavracija
<msev-> A z rizoto s skampi lol
<msev-> A s cevapi?
<CrazyLemon> rare se je! ne medium..what kind of an animal je medium steak
<msev-> Ej. A kdo pozna ksnga k prodaja vodovodne cevi k drzijo bodisi 16 bodisi 25 bar
<msev-> Fuj kko lah surovo jes krejzi
<msev-> Evo hmelj dobr zgleda pirck bo
<msev-> A kdo od vs gikov uporablja owncloud?
<msev-> Bom probov zj s cronom avtomatizirat mycroft. K mi ne rata s systemd
<dz0ny> to ves da systemd nima enviromenta right
<dz0ny> ?
<dz0ny> torej ce bi napisal env v systemd bi dobil 0
<dz0ny> ko pozenes na roke dobis velik vec
<dz0ny> slabo napisani programi hocjo dost stvari, sploh k vidim kaj ta shitcroft čara
<msev-> Ja je res bl tak shitcroft
<msev-> Edin ta sistem pluginov je fajn
<msev-> K si lahko nubi napisemo
<msev-> Tut ni fajn da npr google uporablja sam zaenkrat ni se nc bolsga
<msev-> A ce se reboota komp pol kron vseen dela?
<dz0ny> yes
<dz0ny> sam cron se ne uporablja za to :>
<msev-> Joni a misls da zarad screena ne dela mycroft
<msev-> K vse takoj v screen preusmer al neki tazga
<msev-> S systemdjem namrec
<idioterna> joni je beseda za vagino v indijski verski literaturi
<idioterna> sam tolk, da naus cudn gledu k te bo kdo na gobc k ga tko poklices :)
<msev-> Hahahah
<msev-> A jogiras terna?
<idioterna> vcasih
<CrazyLemon> joni ni samo v indijski verski literaturi..tudi posh američani uporabljajo joni za vađino
<idioterna> ja k so hipiji pa berejo vede
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Shock! 3 New Games Added to Humble Indie Bundle 17  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/S01gfCafLyQ/new-games-humble-indie-bundle-17
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Switch Between Multiple Lists Of Apps Pinned To Unity Launcher With `Launcher List Indicator`  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/hMiSBqqYWyU/switch-between-multiple-lists-of-apps.html
<CrazyLemon> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CqnCvluXYAAHItu.jpg:large
<CrazyLemon> da faq?
<CrazyLemon> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CqjUkFfWgAEZvqA.jpg:large
<zdobbie> classic FBI
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-3067-1: HarfBuzz vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-3067-1/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-3068-1: Libidn vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-3068-1/
<slax0r> ggclose FBI
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: The Forecast Isn’t Looking Bright For GNOME Weather  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/aJLXFmn9Mm8/gnome-weather-forecast-not-available
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mg-RPTiVa_Q
<Pepelka> Airlander 10 crashing into the ground cardington shed airship - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Cockpit gets crushed under weight of the airship upon landing Now licensed exclusively to the Press Association - please contact video@pressassociation.com«
<CrazyLemon> how not to land ^
<zdobbie> sam "boop" je bil
<dz0ny> misliš pilot pašta
<idioterna> noben ni bil poskodvan
<zdobbie> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h-wfO6_eq-A
<Pepelka> David Brent's Hotel Role Play - The Office - BBC - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Contains adult humour. David Brent roleplays some poor customer service for staff training. Voted one of the funniest moments from Series 1 The Office. Subsc...«
<CrazyLemon> holy sh1t..lots of broken bones
<zdobbie> https://i.imgur.com/HX6ZQ5J.png
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FneC8dQEDBs    holy sh1t
<Pepelka> Авария мотоциклиста ПОЛОЦК - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> punci je kr čelada zletela dol z glave?
<idioterna> tole pa ne zgleda k da sta prezvela
<zdobbie> ni mela pripete
<zdobbie> ping
<jabuk> zdobbie: pong
<CrazyLemon> idioterna ona ni..on še vedno v kritičnem stanju
<idioterna> ja ona je sedela bolj zadej in jo je mocneje v zrak vrglo
<CrazyLemon> pa tudi..ko je treščila ob asfalt je bila brez čelade
<idioterna> ja sej to mislm da ni bistvene razlike
<idioterna> ce s celado al pa brez prletis na glavo na beton
<idioterna> ni bistvene razlike pr taki hitrosti
<idioterna> zlomis hrbtenico v vsakem primeru
<CrazyLemon> to je res ja
<zdobbie> ah, motoristi
<zdobbie> nista bla tu kriva, ampak ne pomaga se zaganjat po ravnicah
<CrazyLemon> mhm..enako kot tista dva kak dan nazaj v dekanih
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/radio-koper/prispevki/novice/po-tragicni-nesreci-pred-dekani-policisti-in-motoristi-znova-opozarjajo-na-previdnost/400935
<Pepelka> Po tragični nesreči pred Dekani policisti in motoristi znova opozarjajo na previdnost | Radio Koper
<Pepelka> »Dežurni sodnik in tožilec še preiskujeta vse okoliščine tragične prometne nesreče pred Dekani, v kateri sta po trčenju z osebnim avtom umrla voznik in sopotnica na motornem kolesu.«
<CrazyLemon> pa je dokaj pregledna cesta...razn če ne voziš prehitro
<CrazyLemon> prva manjša slika zgoraj v članku
<CrazyLemon> tist je odsek
<matjaz> https://gist.github.com/mfin/ec4f86f880a500831fb6c16b9cc0e232
<Pepelka> Simple "return time for place" API · GitHub
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: MATE Dock Applet Gets Unity-Like Progress Bar And Badge Support  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/9Okb5REewvY/mate-dock-applet-gets-unity-like.html
<CrazyLemon> https://slo-tech.com/novice/t680690
<Pepelka> Petina znanstvenih člankov iz genomike oporečnih zaradi Excela @ Slo-Tech
<Pepelka> »Microsoftov Excel je čudovito orodje, ki ga zaradi njegove enostavnosti in zmogljivosti uporabljamo marsikje, na žalost pa tudi tam, kjer nima kaj iskati. V znanosti je uporaba Excel precej dvorezen meč, ker Excel ni program, ki bi nadomestil baze podatke in programe za njihovo obdelavo, ker ima omejeno natančnost in nenazadnje tudi zato, ker si Excel tipe podatkov včasih razloži po svoje. Članek v Genome Biology na primer ugotavlja, da ima..
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] MiranR: RE: Težave pri nadgradnji  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/43872#Comment_43872
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: RE: Težave pri nadgradnji  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/43873#Comment_43873
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] MiranR: RE: Težave pri nadgradnji  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/43874#Comment_43874
<CrazyLemon> ježeš marija
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: RE: Težave pri nadgradnji  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/43875#Comment_43875
<matjaz> ali je to msev-?
<matjaz> ?!*
<matjaz> https://openmct-demo.herokuapp.com
<matjaz> NASA ftw
<CrazyLemon> ni msev.. sam se to rabimo.. da msev teži tako na forumu kot kanalu :P
<CrazyLemon> matjaz a je to real time telemetry?!?
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] MiranR: RE: Težave pri nadgradnji  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/43876#Comment_43876
<matjaz> CrazyLemon, glih raziskujem, nisem ziher
<CrazyLemon> matjaz tam kjer je slika
<CrazyLemon> maš real time table
<matjaz> glede na uro bi rekel da ja
<CrazyLemon> ja sej!
<zdobbie> ce koga zanima, kulk je ura, loh mene fprasa
<matjaz> zdobbie, kolk je ura?
<zdobbie> matjaz: odvisno, kje si
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: How To Enable Color Emoji on Chrome for Linux  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/1GQ5qs6wspc/enable-color-emoji-linux-google-chrome-noto
<matjaz> too slow
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie koliko je ura?
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: odvisno, kje si
<CrazyLemon> i'm in new zealand
<zdobbie> cool
<CrazyLemon> ...
<CrazyLemon> so..still no time?
<CrazyLemon> zihr uporabljaš firefox da si tko slow
<zdobbie> !g new zealand timezone
<CrazyLemon> .gif you just failed
<jabuk> http://media.giphy.com/media/l3UcqfCLGwSYixezS/giphy.gif
<zdobbie> did I tho
<CrazyLemon> you did tho
<zdobbie> ponudu sem se za vprasanja
<zdobbie> what more do you expect
<CrazyLemon> from you? not that much actually
<zdobbie> => you're not disappointed
<matjaz> "always expect the worst in people" - some guy, some year
<zdobbie> I didn't do malice
<zdobbie> I did the minimum possible to pull off a joke
<CrazyLemon> lame joke! raje preglej PRje ki te čakajo!
<idioterna> never attribute to malice that which can be adequately explained by stupidity.
<jabuk> M 1.1 > 5.km SZ od HRASTOVELJ @24/08/2016 22:22:17  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.54+N,+13.85+E
<upd> .potresi
<jabuk> M 1.1 > 5.km SZ od HRASTOVELJ @24/08/2016 22:22:17  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.54+N,+13.85+E
<upd> http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-08-24/u-s-treasury-steps-up-pressure-on-eu-over-apple-tax-dispute he
<Pepelka> U.S. Treasury Steps Up Pressure on EU Over Apple Tax Dispute - Bloomberg
<Pepelka> »The U.S. is stepping up its effort to convince the European Commission to refrain from hitting Apple Inc. and other companies with demands for possibly billions of euros in underpaid taxes.«
<msev-> Lol lol
<msev-> Krejzi cmon
<msev-> Apt-geta pa ze neb js napisal apt.get
<upd> https://www.theguardian.com/science/2016/aug/24/earth-like-planet-found-orbiting-our-suns-nearest-star-raises-hopes-for-life-proxima-b
<Pepelka> Discovery of potentially Earth-like planet Proxima b raises hopes for life | Science | The Guardian
<Pepelka> »Thought to be at least 1.3 times mass of Earth, planet lies within ‘habitable’ zone of Proxima Centauri, raising hopes for life outside our solar system«
<yang> je kdo cutil potres ?
<yang> >> Urad za seizmologijo in geologijo ocenjuje, da intenziteta (učinki) potresa v Sloveniji ni presegla III. stopnje po evropski potresni lestvici (EMS-98). Po prvih podatkih so potres čutili posamezni prebivalci Ljubljane in Jesenic, predvsem tisti v višjih nadstropjih zgradb.
<upd> si aga ti ?
<upd> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qVdhURnyIf8
<Pepelka> Raw: Russian Cat Adopts Baby Monkey As Its Own - YouTube
<Pepelka> »A 16-year-old cat called Rosinka has adopted a baby monkey which was abandoned by its mother in a Russian zoo. (Aug. 23) Subscribe for more Breaking News: ht...«
<yang> upd: mislim da sem ob 3 46 spal, zato tezko recem
<upd> eh :)
<yang> teh nocnih potresov se ne zavedam ponavadi
<yang> tudi ce je kaj
<yang> prespim
<yang> se je pa ze zgodilo tudi da sem kakega cutil v preteklosti
<yang> da se je postelja zatresla recimo
<yang> no pa lahko noc
<upd> heh gn
#ubuntu-si 2016-08-25
<zdobbie> NNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO https://i.redd.it/wiw7snw9wdhx.jpg
<slax0r> jutro
<slax0r> we are trully lost :(
<napsy> jutro
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] strauski: RE: smplayer se filmi zatikajo  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/43877#Comment_43877
<zdobbie> me irl http://i.imgur.com/3eizJGT.gifv
<idioterna> it doesn't show how it ends
<zdobbie> his wheels start spinning the Earth in the opposite direction, reversing the time
<idioterna> ah
<idioterna> good show
<slax0r> http://i.imgur.com/okp66FD.gif
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie a tak si ti..z motorjem v kolesu
<CrazyLemon> https://www.facebook.com/SafeCyclingAustralia/videos/1074271205953615/
<Pepelka> Safe Cycling Australia - Chronik | Facebook
<Pepelka> »Safe Cycling Australia. Gefällt 38.770 Mal · 8594 Personen sprechen darüber. Dedicated to saving the lives of Aussie cyclists who use the roads we ALL...«
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: RE: smplayer se filmi zatikajo  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/43878#Comment_43878
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Happy 25th Birthday, Linux!  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/2VB0uCAwZmk/happy-25th-birthday-linux
<CrazyLemon> oh..arnes se je spomnil na nas <3
<zdobbie> oja?
<zdobbie> 'nas'?
<CrazyLemon> no..spomnu se je name
<CrazyLemon> aka ubuntu.si
<CrazyLemon> :P
<CrazyLemon> https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=10155040332871002&id=51438641001
<Pepelka> Arnes - Chronik | Facebook
<Pepelka> »Arnes, Ljubljana. Gefällt 1208 Mal · 26 Personen sprechen darüber · 65 waren hier. Akademska in raziskovalna mreža Slovenije«
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/ArnesInfo/status/768755069504196608
<Pepelka> Arnes auf Twitter: "Pingvin, ki ga vsi poznamo, praznuje 25. rojstni dan. Linux, vse najboljše! @ubuntusi https://t.co/cy9gwBPBzu https://t.co/qU8Tj8hYKT"
<zdobbie> Arnes ne jebe LUGOS uopce
<zdobbie> alk
<CrazyLemon> hm?
<zdobbie> al kaj
<CrazyLemon> what is this lugos you speak of
<zdobbie> lug OS
<CrazyLemon> never used it..i'm on ubuntu myself
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/linux_slo_lugos
<Pepelka> LUGOS (@linux_slo_lugos) | Twitter
<Pepelka> »Die neuesten Tweets von LUGOS (@linux_slo_lugos). LUGOS - Društvo uporabnikov Linuxa Slovenije | Linux User Group Of Slovenia. Slovenia«
<CrazyLemon> bl mal so aktivni
<kubanc> hello. a mogoce ve ce se da preko SRV zapisa v DNS dodat da kaže na določen IP preko določenega porta ki uporablja https protokol.
<matjaz> linux_slo_lugos
<matjaz> what een handle!
<CrazyLemon> dosegli smo 500 lajkov na fejsbukih!
<dz0ny> lugos je sam pivsko društvo
<dz0ny> nima nič veze z linux
<slax0r> I'M THERE!
<slax0r> :P
<dz0ny> slax0r: enkrat na let :)
<slax0r> we shall make it count! :)
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Spotio Is A Light Skin for Spotify’s Desktop App — And Its Coming To Linux  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/67ktdAjkoPU/spotio-light-skin-spotifys-desktop-app-coming-linux
<slax0r> idioterna: kje so te pa to posneli https://media0.giphy.com/media/soJtSkHcZzpDO/200w.gif
<idioterna> v severnem huzhou
<idioterna> zakaj?
<slax0r> just kjurius
<zdobbie> "WhatsApp T&Cs update: Will share phone number with Facebook for personalised ads"
<napsy> uporabla kdo mutt?
<slax0r> napsy: jaz sem vcasih
<slax0r> ko je bilo html mailov se relativno malo
<napsy> slax0r: ne znam naredit reply all
<slax0r> g
<slax0r> group reply ce se ne motim
<napsy> sm ze probu, ne prime
<slax0r> hm
<slax0r> kaj se pa zgodi?
<napsy> pise da je key undefined al neki takega
<slax0r> ko mas odprt mail?
<slax0r> oz. tut z indexa bi moglo it
<napsy> preview mam
<napsy> cak bom probu se
<napsy> ne noce nikjer .. 'key is not bound'
<slax0r> ?
<slax0r>  /group-reply
<slax0r> poglej v help na ker key je bindan
<napsy> hja, med Unbound functions je group reply
<CrazyLemon> bound it! bound it now!
<idioterna> bind.
<slax0r> %
<slax0r> ^
<slax0r> ffs
<CrazyLemon> bind it! bind it now!
<idioterna> you'll need binders.
<slax0r> lots of binders
<CrazyLemon> you mean bounders!?
<slax0r> dem too
<napsy> dela :)
<napsy> dost za dans, i'm going home
<slax0r> o/
<CrazyLemon> http://www.24ur.com/novice/crna-kronika/incident-na-oddelku-za-urologijo-67-letnik-zalil-osebje-in-grozil-da-bo-razstrelil-klinicni-center.html
<Pepelka> 24ur.com - Incident na oddelku za urologijo: 67-letnik žalil osebje in grozil, da bo razstrelil klinični center
<Pepelka> »Ker 67-letnik ni bil zadovoljen z zdravstveno obravnavo, je na oddelku za urologijo v UKC Ljubljana začel žaliti osebje. Dejal je tudi, da bo razstrelil klinični center. Varnostnik je poklical policijo, ki je moškemu izrekla globo. Pri sebi ni imel nevarnih predmetov.«
<CrazyLemon> tile starčki pa so že fcking annoying
<idioterna> tega bo zmer vec!
<slax0r> take "grozitelje" bi blo treba dat malo na hladno
<slax0r> me zanima koliko jih bo se potem tako grozilo
<CrazyLemon> mah starčki so..kaj njih briga kje se nahajajo
<CrazyLemon> sam da se lahk pritožujejo
<slax0r> starcek ali malcek, nima veze, vsak bi moral vedet kaj pomeni nekomu tako grozit
<CrazyLemon> seveda..you get more attention and special treatment!
<idioterna> ce bi bil js dohtar bi reku "drugic k boste v narkozi vam bomo odrezal penis"
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-3069-1: Eye of GNOME vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-3069-1/
<upd> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BWLkUm_T8hw
<Pepelka> Speed Placements #FakeOff #SpriteComedyKonkout - YouTube
<Pepelka> »What does it take to get you that dream job? Two minutes or less. Speed Placements is a dialogue musical between an HR Manager and a potential employee. "Spr...«
<slax0r> http://i.imgur.com/xH5RBZ4.mp4
<idioterna> jsm pa lih en ful dobr job offer passnu naprej
<idioterna> aha slax0r to me je zanimal
<idioterna> tnx
<matjaz> stupid FBI!
<matjaz> http://atdhe.net/
<Pepelka> This domain name has been seized by ICE - Homeland Security Investigations
<matjaz> aja čaki
<matjaz> U.S. Department of Homeland Security Immigration and Customs Enforcement
<matjaz> wat
<dz0ny> Customs Enforcement
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: 25 Awesome (And Some Unexpected) Things Powered By Linux  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/TEYLpvwU5bE/25-awesome-unexpected-things-powered-linux
<CrazyLemon> dobu bidon! po 10ih dneh čakanja!
<CrazyLemon> oziroma več..dva tedna
<CrazyLemon> am.. je kdo kdaj bil v srbiji? kak je tam tipični pozdrav?
<CrazyLemon> ćao bre? :D
<zdobbie> stae pi**o
<CrazyLemon> to je kako si :D
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/Uros_Vozdovac/status/768853383981764608    temu neki moram odgovorit
<Pepelka> Uroš@olos auf Twitter: "@ubuntusi pozdrav kolegama iz Slovenije!"
<matjaz> povab jih na piknik, pa če kuharja s sabo pripeljejo, pridem
<matjaz> drgač pa pomojem je "bok"
<CrazyLemon> matjaz lol..bok..srbija
<CrazyLemon> ne :D
<CrazyLemon> ni to dolenjska/bela krajina/hrvaška
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> tudi v BIH se na določenih mestih uporablja 'bok'
<matjaz> Ma 'zdravo' je jugonostsalgičarski, 'ćao' srpski, 'bok' vjerojatno komunistički, 'bog' klerofašistički... Jedna rječca za pozdraviti a o njoj sve visi o koncu- tko si, što si, politička uvjerenja...
<matjaz> quote
<matjaz> :D
<CrazyLemon> guglam 'srbski pozdravi' in prvo dobim 'pozdrav s tri prsta' :rolleyes:
<CrazyLemon> :D
<zdobbie> https://twitter.com/wallaceme/status/768368553179377665
<Pepelka> Mark Wallace auf Twitter: "Bathers at Asnières 2016, mostly painted by Georges Seurat. https://t.co/PLMetYd7RR"
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: ja po slovensko mu nazaj napis
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie 'živjo'? :D
<zdobbie> pa zakaj misli, da sva sam dva tu
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: ojla
<zdobbie> hai
<zdobbie> hoi!
<matjaz> sup bruh
<zdobbie> eee bracooo
<CrazyLemon> anyway..res so mi všeč novi bidoni
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=STNe0FNWHEg
<Pepelka> Eurovision - The Peter Poles Moments - YouTube
<Pepelka> »These are the ESC moments from possibly the best votes spokesperson in the ESC ever, Peter Poles of Slovenia«
<CrazyLemon> ne razumem..povprečna je obup
<CrazyLemon> ampak vseeno trije PRji!
<CrazyLemon> 13s improvement!
<matjaz> kaj je pa PR?
<CrazyLemon> personal record
<matjaz> ugh, it's called PB
<CrazyLemon> not on strava  ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<yang> Polesa veckrat vidm v trgovini
<yang> https://www.fsf.org/blogs/licensing/only-a-short-time-left-to-support-libre-tea-computer-card-crowdfunding-ends-august-26th
<Pepelka> Only a short time left to support Libre Tea Computer Card; crowdfunding ends August 26th — Free Software Foundation — working together for free software
<Pepelka> »The FSF is a charity with a worldwide mission to advance software freedom.«
<CrazyLemon> i dont need no freakin computer that only makes tea
<CrazyLemon> https://www.facebook.com/MicMedia/videos/722856127853557/
<Pepelka> Mic - Chronik | Facebook
<Pepelka> »Mic. Gefällt 2.205.223 Mal · 2.943.602 Personen sprechen darüber. Rethink the World.«
<CrazyLemon> LOOL
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zc1tZ8JsZvg
<Pepelka> Lo And Behold: Reveries of the Connected World - Official Trailer - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Like on Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/LoandBeholdFilm Legendary master filmmaker Werner Herzog (Grizzly Man, Cave of Forgotten Dreams) examines the past...«
<CrazyLemon> tole je pa must see
<idioterna> herzog je usekan
<CrazyLemon> why?
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2UEY_O0GeBM
<Pepelka> Werner Herzog's Film School Teaches Forgery & Lock Picking - CONAN on TBS - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Werner thinks normal film schools are a waste of time, so he teaches them the important skills, like counterfeiting. More CONAN @ http://teamcoco.com/video T...«
<CrazyLemon> očitno ni še na pašnikih
<idioterna> a je sploh ze released?
<CrazyLemon> baje 1. junija
<CrazyLemon> See it in theatres, On Demand, Amazon Video and iTunes August 19th
<idioterna> aha ok
<CrazyLemon> oziroma 19. avgusta :D
<idioterna> pa ga res ni
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Ubuntu 16.10 Beta 1 Released, Available to Download Now  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/UaQnzV3VysQ/ubuntu-16-10-beta-1-released
#ubuntu-si 2016-08-26
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 14°C @26.08.2016 4:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 92% severovzhodnik 0.2 m/s (0.7 km/h) pretežno jasno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 04:16:47, Kulminacija: 11:05:04, Sončni zahod: 17:53:20
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 13ur 36min 33s, Luna je v ščipu
<slax0r> idioterna: sem vedel da bo vsaj nekoga tukaj zanimalo kako se ta "superman bike ride" konca ;)
<slax0r> jutro btw
<idioterna> jutro
<napsy> jutro
<zdobbie> kr posebno jutro
<idioterna> a ne da je
<napsy> lepo
<slax0r> https://i.imgur.com/cbgxiRn.mp4
<zdobbie> SNEAK ATTACK
<speed-> morgen!
<idioterna> skoda k se ne slis kako se alarm przge v avtu
<slax0r> he ded
<idioterna> nah
<idioterna> sej vids da je su tok pocas da ni mel niti celade
<Matthai> a morda kdo pozna kakšen json to csv converter?
<speed-> google pozna ziher :)
<speed-> drugace pa to mas glih 2min dela da si skripto naredis :p
<slax0r> foreach (json_decode("[{\"foo\":\"bar\",\"qux\":1},{\"foo\":\"baz\",\"qux\":2}]") as $obj) { $row = ""; foreach ($obj as $field) { $row .= "\"{$field}\","; } echo rtrim($row, ",") . "\n"; }
<slax0r> yw
<slax0r> :P
<slax0r> blo je pol minute :P
<idioterna> is that... php?
<idioterna> sm mislu da je na tem kanalu prepovedan foul language
<jabuk> M 1.3 > 21.km  S od RADELJ OB DRAVI @26/08/2016 09:43:50  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.8+N,+15.23+E
<slax0r> so? :P
<slax0r> when did I follow rules?
<speed-> foul je pravo :D
<Matthai> huh, slišat je enostavno, ampak ne zame... a se ti da pogledat tole bazo: http://download.companieshouse.gov.uk/en_pscdata.html
<Pepelka> Companies House
<Matthai> tole bi rad v CSV pretvoril, da potem dam v psql bazo
<slax0r> why oh why
<slax0r> zakaj bi json convertal v csv da das v postgres?
<slax0r> postgres ma json data type
<slax0r> use it
<slax0r> jsonb data type od 9.3? ali 9.4? dalje
<slax0r> da se mas malo vec funkcionalnosti na data type
<zdobbie> json mora bit lustno postavljen, pa bi se ga moral s pythonom lepo transformirat
<slax0r> ja...samo...why?!
<CrazyLemon> kaj če ni luštn...kaj pol?!?
<zdobbie> je pa grd
<CrazyLemon> mhm
<idioterna> ga pa pretty printas.
<CrazyLemon> http://www.delo.si/mnenja/gostujoce-pero/igranje-z-ugledom-in-razvojem-drzave.html
<Pepelka> Upravno sodišče odpravilo odločbe o internetni nevtralnosti
<Pepelka> »Odprt in nevtralen internet je pomemben za svobodo izražanja, obveščanje ter človekove pravice in svoboščine.«
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/TMobile/status/768931758146408448
<Pepelka> T-Mobile auf Twitter: "A field engineer took this, 125ft up on a tower. Now make this a movie title. So far we got "Snakes on an Array" https://t.co/pcYJWBMba8"
<zdobbie> "Chasing Reception"
<zdobbie> needs a snake pun
<Matthai> slax0r, evo, tega pa nisem vedel (json in psql)
<Matthai> si bom pogledal, hvala za namig
<slax0r> y
<slax0r> yw*
<dz0ny> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o2VKaH2sKtU
<Pepelka> Christine and the Queens - Tilted | LIVE 2016 June 17 - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Christine And The Queens performing Tilted | LIVE 2016«
<zdobbie> NO IM NOT TILTED
<CrazyLemon> https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Ubuntu-16.04-AMDGPU-August
<Pepelka> It's Really Worthwhile For AMDGPU Users On Ubuntu 16.04 To Upgrade Their Kernel, Mesa - Phoronix
<Pepelka> »Phoronix is the leading technology website for Linux hardware reviews, open-source news, Linux benchmarks, open-source benchmarks, and computer hardware tests.«
<dz0ny> huh https://wiki.ixit.cz/d3d9
<CrazyLemon> huh what
<dz0ny> directx je native v mesa 9
<zdobbie> huh meh
<CrazyLemon> https://citizenlab.org/2016/08/million-dollar-dissident-iphone-zero-day-nso-group-uae/
<Pepelka> The Million Dollar Dissident: NSO Group's iPhone Zero-Days used against a UAE Human Rights Defender - The Citizen Lab
<Pepelka> »This report describes how a government targeted an internationally recognized human rights defender, Ahmed Mansoor, with the Trident, a chain of zero-day exploits designed to infect his iPhone with sophisticated commercial spyware.«
<yang> Kako je z zeleno karto ali se to sploh se potrebuje za drzave evropske unije ?
<yang> piše da nbi obvezna, samo priporočljiva
<yang> da ni obvezna
<speed-> ne nucas
<CrazyLemon> za EU ne rabiš zelene karte
<slax0r> manj problemov je ce jo imas in imas nezgodo
<slax0r> stane pa ravno neke 4 eur
<slax0r> ne vem zakaj bi skoparil z tem
<yang> ja do sedaj sem jo se vedno imel
<yang> mislim da je manj problemov
<yang> si prav napisal
<yang> Zakaj zavarovalne agente zanimajo prevoženi kilometri ?
<slax0r> zato ker zavarovalnice hocejo met ta podatek
<yang> ja to razumem, ampak zakaj ?
<yang> verjetno ne samo zaradi birokracije
<yang> morda sklepajo ce prevozis 50.000 km da si bolj rizicen voznik kot ce jih samo 5000 ...
<slax0r> nekaj bo na tem
<slax0r> sem 100% da sem to ze vprasal svoje nekdanje sodelavce
<slax0r> ampak se ne morem spomnit zakaj hocejo met
<yang> To je podobno kot npr. v Ameriki, ce si debel si vecji zdravstveni rizik
<yang> da bos uveljavljal pravice iz zdravstvenega zavarovanja
<yang> izgleda da imam jaz maksimalni bonuz ze dosezen
<yang> pri avtomobilskem zavarovanju
<yang> ker zdaj je ze par let isti
<speed-> a ni glih kontra
<speed-> ce naredis 5k si bolj rizicen :D
<yang> speed-: ja verjetno ni dobro niti da prevec niti da premalo vozis
<yang> v obeh primerih si rizicen
<zdobbie> http://i.imgur.com/uMYq3an.png
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: How To Switch Between Different Lists of Pinned Apps on the Unity Launcher  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/H9NTwZ1IBU8/switch-profiles-unity-launcher-pinned-apps
<CrazyLemon> https://media.giphy.com/media/qkiQj3IzPQkFi/giphy.gif
<pitastrudl> vroče
<zdobbie_> joj kako je
<slax0r> https://gfycat.com/FragrantHardCrow
<Pepelka> gaming, highqualityreloads, vr_mishaps GIF | Create, Discover and Share on Gfycat
<Pepelka> »Watch this GIF on Gfycat. Discover more gaming GIFs, highqualityreloads GIFs, vr_mishaps GIFs on Gfycat.«
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Fresh From the Oven: GNOME Pie 0.6.9 Released  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/EOKOJyREjrI/fresh-oven-gnome-pie-0-6-9-released
<jabuk> M 1.2 > 8.km SV od AJDOVŠČINE @26/08/2016 18:06:16  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.94+N,+13.97+E
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-hc1_YTfmcM
<Pepelka> Taiwanese Honey Toast Is a Next Level Ice Cream Sundae — Snack Break - YouTube
<Pepelka> »At Petit Potato, a Taiwanese snacks and desserts cafe in Toronto, one menu category stands tall above the rest — literally. Honey Golden Toasts are made of t...«
<CrazyLemon> holy mother of delicious things
<msev-> A ste kj praznoval 25 letnico linuxa?
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejus: RE: proXSign  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/43879#Comment_43879
<CrazyLemon> a si jo ti praznoval?
<msev-> Niet sam js nism tok troo linux frik
<msev-> Namakal sm se v Balatonu
<CrazyLemon> 'troo'..coz you are really cool when you sound like a 11 year old first time visiting internet
<CrazyLemon> :>
<yang> msev-: GNU je starejsi kot Linux
<zdobbie> so there's a pizza
<CrazyLemon> mmm
<CrazyLemon> morska?!?
<zdobbie> ne, klasika
<zdobbie> bemumast
<zdobbie> jajco so mi gor uturil
<yang> sej pice z jajcoim so kul
<yang> pa z kislo smetano
<CrazyLemon> fuj..kaj ti bo kisla smetana na pizzi
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie kaj je pa klasika pri vas? Å¡unka pa klobasa?
<CrazyLemon> :>
<CrazyLemon> drugač pa ja.. meni je tudi všeč če je jajce gor..ampak mora it k tapravi pizzi
<CrazyLemon> ne recimo..morski :D
<zdobbie_> margehrita pac
<zdobbie_> margherita
<msev-> Fuj men tut kisla smetana ne pase na pici. No sj mi tko al tko ne
<msev-> Glede mlecnih izdelkov sm ful zbircen
<yang> ali sta probala kislo smetano na pici, verjetno ne
<msev-> Pico sam z mozarello jem
<yang> mogoce se je res treba navadit
<msev-> Yang to ni troo pica
<yang> jaz sem to pri DJ Umeku videl
<yang> pol sem se pa navadil in ce doma jem pico je vedno kisla smetana gor, ali pa z majonezo je tudi ok
<msev-> Ja sj ful slovencev to dela
<msev-> Sam italijani bi se krizal ce bi to vidl
<yang> mislim da se ne bi
<msev-> Hehe
<yang> sicer pa slovenske pice so boljse kot italjanske
<yang> vsaj meni
<msev-> Ja najbolso sm jedel na Siciliji
<yang> ne verjamem da kje obstaja najboljsa pica
<yang> men so vse dobre
<msev-> A mas rd tanek testo a debel?
<yang> dandanes zna vsaka picerija dobro pico spect
<yang> tenek
<msev-> Krusna pec al elektricna?
<yang> prava je tista z bukovimi drvi
<yang> Focullus style
<msev-> Jp
<msev-> Nevem kera drva sicer ampak ok
<msev-> Sm gledal americani ponekod kurjo tut na premog
<msev-> Te peci
<msev-> Haha
<yang> Ceprav grem najveckrat na tako ki je debela in iz elektricne peci, ker je cenovno najugodnejsa tukaj pa se blizu je picerija
<yang> jaz mislim da so vse te peci plinske, in da so drva samo za Å¡mek
<msev-> Mene trebuh boli ce ne jem mozarelle
<msev-> Nevem a zarad laktoze al kaj
<yang> a si obcutljiv na laktozo ?
<yang> mozno ja
<msev-> Mogoce
<yang> ce spijes pol litra navadnega mleka te tut napenja verjetno
<yang> poglej v mercatorju za lactofrei mleko
<yang> tistega lahko spijes cel liter BP
<msev-> Ceprov sir mi bl dela tezave k mleko
<msev-> Kr je zanimivo
<yang> mene sam mastno mleko napenja
<yang> sir in jogurt pa ne
<msev-> Ful sm zbircen npr mleka samga nemorm, edin kakav
<msev-> Jogurt sam sadn cimbl umetn
<CrazyLemon> margerita je klasika? pa z jajcem? da faq are you stajerci doing
<msev-> Smetano sam sladko
<yang> najbolj klasicna pica je margrita, ceprav v LJ se kot klasika smatra 4-letni casi
<msev-> Tocn tko
<idioterna> krneki
<msev-> Ceprov 4letni casi ni prov
<yang> drgac pa je to v italiji veljala kot hrana revezev, stoletja nazaj
<msev-> Pac nasa 4letni ni taka v ita
<idioterna> a zdej pa ni al kaj
<yang> 4letni casi je povsod drugacna sem opazil
<msev-> Tm mas pac dejansko vsaka cetrtina en letni cas predstavlja
<yang> ja
<yang> tukaj je pa cela ista ponekod
<msev-> Npe četrtina je morska k predstavlja poletje itd
<CrazyLemon> res je..v italiji je quattro stagioni...ne štiri letni časi :>
<yang> articoke so ponavadi na eni cetrtini
<idioterna> stiri postaje? :)
<CrazyLemon> stagione ni postaja ampak letni čas :)
<CrazyLemon> stazione verjetno misliš :)
<msev-> Krejzi a si ze bil v Grotta Gigante?
<idioterna> ma js znam italjansko ne me zafrkavat
<CrazyLemon> ne
<idioterna> vem in kaj je senso unico in kaj je vietato fumare
<CrazyLemon> idioterna verjamem ja..sej te ne
<yang> va fan culo
<msev-> Haha
<idioterna> evo, yang ze kaze svoje balkanske korenine
<yang> hahaha
<CrazyLemon> idioterna a te preseneča? sam balkanc lahk je pizzo s kislo smetano ali majonezo
<msev-> Idioterna stazione verjetno ni isto k stagione
<yang> Spomnim se enega taljana iz diskoteke pred leti , najprej se je trudil nekaj po anglesko, potem sem mu nakazal da razumem italjansko in potem se je opogumil in vprasal "eeee, dove trovo le prostitute ?"
<msev-> Lolz
<yang> drgac pa to, da italjani govorijo kaksen tuj jezik, take isces z lupo
<yang> povsod majo navado govort po italjansko
<msev-> To mormo mi uvest k bomo na hrvasko sli
<msev-> Pismo zanc me ni razumela k sm reku rizoto z lignji
<msev-> Sm mogu rect rizoto sa lignjama
<yang> Hec je bil tut pred leti ko smo bli v Italiji na pocitnicah, pa potem narocamo spagete, pa je oštir spraseval kaj bomo "kasneje" jedli...dokler se po treh dneh ni navadil slovenskih cudakov in prinesel malo vecje porcije predjedi spagetov :)
<msev-> Haha
<msev-> Dost pojejo ja svaka jim cast
<speed-> eh meni so italjani smesni
<speed-> ko se zacne pizdit pa lapa na pune :D
<msev-> A ti si stajerc
<speed-> to sem zadnjic enega komedianta gledal pa je kao rekel da italjani nemorejo pijace v rokah met ker te nemorejo govorit :D
<speed-> prekmurec
<msev-> Aja pismo sm ze hotu rect maribor sampinion
<msev-> :p
<idioterna> BAPADA BOOPY
<speed-> pa ves ce bom jaz tu po nase tipkal ti tudi nebo nic jasno
<speed-> tak da se ne cudi
<speed-> :D
<msev-> GE
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YnREBX8TJRY
<Pepelka> family guy, bopity boopy - YouTube
<yang> Danes so povedali kaksni gostje so japonci, da ce so zmenjeni za kosilo ob 1200, bodo prisli ob 1200, pojedli in ob 1240 odsli iz restavracije, medtem ko Italjani pridejo, jejo 2 uri, pol pa se dve uri glasno govorijo
<msev-> Bil sm z dvema prekmurkama ampak se zmerm nc neb razumel
<speed-> evo zato ti pravim da se ne cudi da te hrvati ne razumejo
<CrazyLemon> http://siol.net/digisvet/novice/neunicljivi-milijarder-znova-usel-smrti-424717
<idioterna> js pa cist stekam prekmurke
<Pepelka> Neuničljivi milijarder (znova) ušel smrti - siol.net
<Pepelka> »Britanski velepodjetnik Richard Branson, oče blagovne znamke Virgin, je imel bolečo kolesarsko nesrečo, pred najhujšim pa ga je tako kot pred tremi leti dirkača formule 1 Michaela Schumaherja, ki se je ponesrečil na smučeh, rešila čelada.«
<idioterna> pa nism z nbeno "bil"
<msev-> Ampak js ne gucam
<msev-> 😃
<idioterna> ja zaka pa ne gucas?
<msev-> K nism iz prekmurja
<idioterna> ci bi gucal bi tui razmil
<speed-> evo idioterna malo zna :)
<msev-> Yup
<idioterna> ja vcerej smo bli pr sosolki od suni v ljutomeru
<idioterna> je blo awesome
<yang> ste seksal ?
<idioterna> k sta otroka prvic poslusala pa nista nic razmila
<idioterna> seksal?
<speed-> ja samo lotmerk so prleki
<idioterna> ne, tega pa nismo
<idioterna> a bi mogl
<idioterna> ja, ni prekmursko :)
<idioterna> je na tej strani mure
<speed-> to so slax0r-jevi
<speed-> :)
<idioterna> dons smo sli pa v motorik park v gamlitzu
<msev-> Njam gibanica
<idioterna> pa tut nismo seksal.
<msev-> Kaj je to idioterna
<idioterna> ma kr kul je
<idioterna> mam tut en video sam ne vem ce si ga upam dat online
<msev-> Js sm bil pa na Balatonu
<yang> si kej blaten od jezera ?
<msev-> Na polotoku Tahiny al neki tazga
<msev-> Ja cist
<speed-> msev- evo in kaj bos rekel na madzare
<msev-> Am se mogu s krtaco
<speed-> je znal keri kaj drugo kak madzarsko? :)
<msev-> Ja nc se jih ne razume
<speed-> gotovi so!
<yang> mislim da madzari bolje nemsko govorijo kot anglesko ?
<speed-> eh
<idioterna> msev-: kako se jih ne
<speed-> madzari samo madzarsko govorijo
<msev-> Speed zanc sm jedu v vasi fensi gostilni tm
<idioterna> "košara" recejo pa "gulaš"
<speed-> celo tu po teh vaseh okoli :)
<idioterna> tega ne razumes al kaj
<yang> ekmešpekmešvritgatekneš
<speed-> msev-, kje?
<msev-> Rajh
<msev-> Kle na madzarskm sm su pa v eno cardo na golaz
<yang> baje imajo precej podobnih izrazov kot slovenci, enga madzara poznam
<msev-> Pa ao cigani igral na godala dobr je blo
<speed-> yang nimajo
<speed-> kaka beseda se najde
<yang> paprika, cygani ...
<speed-> saj paprika je tak po celem svetu :D
<yang> pepper
<yang> je anglesko
<CrazyLemon> ne ni
<speed-> ja poper
<yang> ne
<CrazyLemon> paprika je paprika
<yang> chilli pepper
<speed-> ^^
<msev-> Speed kje je ksna dobra gostilns
<yang> poper je black pepper
<speed-> je cili
<speed-> msev- zvezda beltinci seveda
<msev-> K majo dober bograc pa to
<msev-> Speed kul
<speed-> um za bograc kaj pa jaz vem
<speed-> to verjetno od gostiln odvisno
<msev-> Bliz Vrhnike je en nightklub Zvezda Hollywooda :P
<speed-> za bograc ti nevem povedat, ce majo kje to celi cajt
<msev-> Sm su zanc do Mocilnika pa sm vidu haha
<msev-> Pol sm pa prasal kolega pa je reku da je vstopnina like 70eur
<msev-> Pol mas pa all inclusive
<msev-> Haha
<yang> kaj pomen ta all inclusive khm...
<yang> da mas skoz trdga ?
<speed-> tisto mores 20 doplacat :D
<msev-> Mozno
<yang> da gres s trdim dam
<CrazyLemon> oh god..dejte se raje o bograču pogovarjat kot pa o neumnostih
<msev-> True story
<speed-> msev- kaj te tu okoli delas?
<msev-> A okol Prekmurja
<speed-> ja
<msev-> Zj sm ze ubistvu v telih slovenskih goricah
<msev-> Tko da nism vec v orekmurju :)
<speed-> aha malo se potepas :)
<msev-> Ja tkt sm su mal na izlet
<msev-> Za par dni
<msev-> Aja ena od unih prekmurk je bla pol madzarka
<msev-> Se je Szomy pisala haha
<speed-> :)
<idioterna> yang: http://www.motorikpark.com/
<Pepelka> Motorikpark Gamlitz: Motorikpark
<Pepelka> »Motorikpark Gamlitz Europa«
<idioterna> tle mors otroke peljat
<speed-> samo te ni bila z lendave ce je nisi razumel :D
<yang> a veš kako pravijo bančnemu avtomatu madzari ?
<idioterna> brezplacno je
<speed-> serekeš
<yang> ja star vic
<yang> idioterna: zivalski vrt je bols
<msev-> Drgac pa moram rect teli madzari majo domisljijo
<msev-> Se loh s tankam furas pa to
<idioterna> yang: aja?
<idioterna> men ni zgledu
<idioterna> otroc so zehal
<idioterna> tle jim je blo pa awesome
<idioterna> tolk da niso hotl domov
<yang> ja ni hunde verbot v zivalskem vrtu
<msev-> A to je najvecji pustolovski park na svetu a kaj?
<idioterna> ne
<idioterna> nc posebnga ni
<idioterna> sam yang men skos tezi kam morm otroke pelat
<idioterna> k jes njemu recem pa noce
<msev-> A to veste da tm pr Grossglocknerju lah bozas svizce
<msev-> Pa jim dajes korenje pa piskote
<yang> bom si shranil tvoj link za prihodnje rodove, hvala
<msev-> So sicer divji ampak zgleda vseeno udomaceni lol
<msev-> Ful so debeli k tok jejo
<yang> zivali lahko hranis tudi v zivalskem vrtu
<msev-> Pa ni organiziran to, mors vedt kje jih najds te
<yang> veveric se baje ne sme vec hraniti v tivoliju, mislim da so celo predpisali neko kazen
<msev-> Mal najprej od ene koce tm zivijo sm jih cist po naključju najdu sm vidu eno avstrijsko družino k jih je hranila
<msev-> Ene lokalce
<msev-> Temu prov das korenje pa ga prime z obema rokama pa v stoje poje
<msev-> To vam moram enkrat slike pokazat sam moram dat na google drive
<msev-> Al pa un balsen piskot prime z obema rokama pa ga je. K v reklamah lol
<yang> fino je vedet kaj take sorte jejo v originalu
<yang> da ga ne futras z napacno hrano
<yang> kot recimo folk ki mece racam kruh
<yang> da se jim napihne vamp in pocijo
<msev-> Ja teki na madzarskem so bli ful bl suhi k uni
<msev-> Speed kaksne so kj punce pr vs
<msev-> :)
<msev-> Yang a pol ti futras race s koruzo
<msev-> K tko majo tm na zbiljah
<yang> ne futram rac, ampak trea je s tistim ko jejo
<msev-> Vrjetn tist bols prebavjo
<yang> tut travo so jedle tam ko sem bil na bledu, drugega nisem imel, pa jabolko sem jim dal
<yang> odgrizek
<yang> pridejo cisto zraven
<yang> so navajene ljudi
<yang> ravno takrat ko smo se dobili, saj sem ti povedal
<yang> kruha jim ne smes dajat
<yang> pa tudi ptičem ne
<yang> pozrejo itak vse
<msev-> Cist sm odvisen od kokakole
<msev-> Sj vem yang
<msev-> Sam lej umrejo pomoje ne
<msev-> K folk jih skoz futra
<metalcamp> idioterna: na bukovniškem jezeru je tudi en pustolovski park
<metalcamp> če si še slučajno v tistih krajih
<msev-> Ta bukovnisko jezero mi je ful meh
<idioterna> ja smo ze bli
<idioterna> pa nek glamping al kva je
<metalcamp> glamping?
<msev-> Lol
<idioterna> glam camping
<idioterna> camping v bajtici z jogijem.
<msev-> Garden village Bled
<msev-> Npr
<msev-> Idioterna nevem ja nism vidu tega nazadne k sm bil
<idioterna> aja sej mogoce ni bukovnisko
<msev-> Sm pa to vidu tm pr Ljubnem ob Savinji
<idioterna> blagusko je blo.
<idioterna> na bukovniskem smo bli lansk let
<msev-> Metalcamp je strokovnjak za kampiranje
<msev-> Ampak ne za glampiranje
<idioterna> metalcam1: na blaguskem smo bli sorry
<idioterna> na bukovnisko smo sli lani
<msev-> Yang a kj planinars se
<msev-> Kko je tm na Kasni planini pol
<msev-> A zlo podobn k na Veliki planini a kko
<yang> planina pac, samo je samo ena plansarska koca in planina je manjsa, samo za 200 metrov se vzpne
<yang> lahko na google maps pogledas
<yang> Kašna planina je na štajerski strani, Velika planina pa na gorenjski strani od Raka
<yang> Za vikend je bolje na Kašno iti, ker gre manj ljudi in lažje gor parkiraš
<idioterna> jao
<idioterna> parkiras.
<idioterna> unicevalci narave.
<yang> lahko tudi iz Raka hodiš kot izhodišča, je kake 3km do naslednjega odcepa
<msev-> Velka je bols pol k je ful hisc
<idioterna> ja, al pa s kolesom iz ljubljane, k je lih dobri 2 urci do raka
<yang> msev-: ja mislim, lahko gres tudi kot idioterna z kolesom iz Kranja do Raka, pa potem še gor peš, pa še do Luč in preko Mozirja nazaj :)
<idioterna> preko mozirja nazaj?
<idioterna> tam je ful opcij pol se
<idioterna> tuhinjska, trojane, trbovlje
<yang> mi sm ozadnjic sli preko mozirja, sam je res naokol
<idioterna> ja verjetn ste sli na avtocesto
<yang> mislim s kolesom je ziher bolj fino ampak mors bit v formi
<yang> ja iz mozirja smo sli na avtocesto
<idioterna> ja na sentrupert
<msev-> Nc lahko noc geeki
<yang> LN
<yang> idioterna: sej ti bi lahko tut ne velko planino z bicklom prisel
<yang> sam mors met pac une gume pol za makadam
<yang> mislim cesta je cisto do gor
<yang> in to kr dobra cesta
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> sej sm ze velikrat bil
<yang> s specialko bi verjetn slo malo tezje
<idioterna> js mam cx
<yang> mislimj z tankimi gumami
<idioterna> komot pridem kamr hocm
<idioterna> ga dam uizi tut na ramo ce je treba
<idioterna> pa v skalo splezam
<idioterna> a nisi vidu kasn usekanc sm
<yang> gor po velki planini so pa tudi tiste ostale poti tolk siroke da komot se gre z biciklom
<idioterna> https://bou.si/rest/cx.jpg
<idioterna> ja sam dol mors nazaj na kranjski rak
<yang> ja
<idioterna> ne mors nikjer drugje dol pridt
<idioterna> mislm loh, sam ni lih vljudno
<yang> mislim dolga je ze iz ljubljane da do Raka prides, z avtom je vec kot uto
<yang> uro
<idioterna> k unicujes krajino
<idioterna> ja s kolesom je pa dve uri
<idioterna> tko da res ne vem zakaj bi z avtom rinu
<yang> ja ce v dveh urah s kolesom prides si dober
<idioterna> pa usmrajal tam cist gorski zrak
<idioterna> ja do kamnika je 45 minut
<idioterna> pol je pa se ena ura do crnivca
<idioterna> pa mogoce se 15 minut do raka
<idioterna> ajde pol urce
<idioterna> ce se mal obiras pa slikas lepe razglede
<idioterna> rabs se 15 minut ekstra
<yang> tisti ovinki od kanika naprej so zoprni
<yang> za avto
<yang> zadnjic sem zadaj sedel
<yang> mi je kr blo mal slabo
<idioterna> pejt s kolesom drugic
<idioterna> sej to je izlet, se ti ne mudi nikamor
<idioterna> js mam 25 povprecno do vrha kranjskega raka,
<idioterna> se prav gres loh 12.5 povprecno, pa ti bo se vedno znesl v enem dnevu prit gor pa dol
<yang> ah
<yang> kje pa :)
<yang> nimam niti takega bicikla
<idioterna> sej ga ne rabis
<idioterna> loh gres s ponijem, pa ti se vedno znese povprecje vec k 10km/h
<yang> :)
<idioterna> z avtom mas povprecje manj k 50 na kranjski rak
<idioterna> tut ce gres 200 po avtocesti do kjer pac gre
<yang> ja
<yang> cez ovinke ce gres 50 ti je kr slabo
<yang> tam mors 30 it
<yang> zadnjic pa smo sli z mal vecjim avtom
<idioterna> ja s kolesom ni problema k ti al prijetno pihlja
<yang> k ne more it pocas
<yang> in mi je blo slabo
<idioterna> al je pa tak klanc da ne mors jit vec k 20
<idioterna> no sej ce gonis 30 v crnivc ti tut slabo rata
<idioterna> ce nimas dost kondicije
<idioterna> na crnivc se mi sicer se ni zgodil, sm pa ze enkrat na jance dozivu
<idioterna> da mi je slabo ratal
<idioterna> a si vidu yang
<idioterna> http://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-37198479
<Pepelka> France burkini: Highest court suspends ban - BBC News
<Pepelka> »France's highest administrative court suspends a ban on controversial full-body "burkini" swimsuits in a town on the Mediterranean coast.«
<idioterna> nc ne bo.
<yang> Burkini mors kupit za Suni, ce bosta kej sla v Francijo
<yang> Burkini boosting sales !
<yang> http://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-37171749
<Pepelka> 'It's about freedom': Ban boosts burkini sales 'by 200%' - BBC News
<Pepelka> »The Australian woman credited with creating the burkini says bans on the full-bodied Islamic swimsuit in France have boosted sales.«
<yang> jaz sem zenske v burknijih videl na plazi v turciji
<matjaz> jest pa glih danes na bledu. in?
<matjaz> čer btw
<CrazyLemon> ćerćy
<matjaz> bok
<matjaz> :D
<idioterna> ja, to sm zanc pejstnu
<idioterna> suni si kr sama kupuje kopalke
<idioterna> tko da ji ne bom js kupvou
<Matthai> ampak po moje si pa nekateri policaji želijo biti del squada, ki slači ženske :-)
<yang> po pravilniku ne smes tipati zensk
<yang> mora jih zenska
<yang> oz. oseba istega spola
<yang> zato so ponavadi na vecjih prireditvah policaj in policajka oz. varnostnik/varnostnica
<idioterna> ja pri nas
<idioterna> v franciji ni tko
<Matthai> čaki no, tukaj gre za nujne primere... terorizem pa to
<Matthai> :-D
<yang> no pod burko itak ne vidis kdo je, lahko je tudi moski...saj samo zaradi tega so prepovedali
<idioterna> ha?
<yang> ce ma nihab cez, tisto cez oci mrezico
<idioterna> kaj ma pa z burko to veze?
<Matthai> ja, pa joške ima lahko tudi fejk... kar pomeni, da je treba pošteno "pretipat" :-)
<idioterna> a nisi gledu tootsie?
<idioterna> js mislm da bi mogl zenske prepovedat.
<idioterna> zarad terorizma, razumete
<Matthai> ja, samo pol pa moške tudi
<idioterna> zakaj, sej moski se nikol ne pretvarjajo da niso moski
<Matthai> ampak večina teroristov je moških
<matjaz> https://i.imgur.com/qvnjbVw.jpg
<matjaz> :D
<yang> matjaz: hehe
<yang> http://www.zbrka.com/slike/smesne-slike/images/vozacka-dozvola-fatima.jpg
<matjaz> https://twitter.com/bbotezatu/status/768756952528723969
<Pepelka> Bogdan Botezatu auf Twitter: "Happy 25th birthday, #Linux! Here's your f-ing #cake, go ahead and compile it yourself. https://t.co/OCQUDPhlXY"
<matjaz> 172.17.0.1 - - [26/Aug/2016 15:17:48] "GET /$(whereis HTTP/1.0" 404 -
<matjaz> :DD
<matjaz> kdo je bil? :D
<yang> kar ti sam
#ubuntu-si 2016-08-27
<CrazyLemon> matjaz zdobbie je bil
<zdobbie> prove it!
<CrazyLemon> http://triton.gfd.si/ubuntu/ubuntu-si-24-8-2016.html#58
<Pepelka> #ubuntu-si: 24-8-2016
<Pepelka> »Ubuntu Slovenija na #ubuntu-si@freenode: 24-8-2016«
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie matjaz ^
<zdobbie> ja loh licenciram idejo
<zdobbie> ... I'll take that as an OK
<zdobbie> pol domenimo podrobnosti!
<msev-> A to so novi logi zj
<CrazyLemon> https://www.opera.com/blogs/security/2016/08/opera-server-breach-incident/
<Pepelka> Opera server breach incident - Opera Security
<CrazyLemon> stupid opera
<Pepelka> »Earlier this week, we detected signs of an attack where access was gained to the Opera sync system. This attack was quickly blocked. Our investigations are ongoing, but we believe some data, including some of our sync users’ passwords and account information, such as login names, may have been compromised. Although we only store encrypted...«
<msev-> Kasn hack je zj to
<msev-> Shalom
<msev-> Zj ga probam izgnat
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DM6J-yw8yjA
<Pepelka> Crushing carbon fiber with hydraulic press - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Carbon fiber vs. our press Thanks for Gcomposites for sending parts https://www.facebook.com/GodzillaComposites/ Our second channel https://www.youtube.com/c...«
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/ClipperChip/status/768881768015495169
<Pepelka> Touya Akira auf Twitter: "BREAKING: Critical flaw found in all Boeing 777s. https://t.co/lemVbWjgYo"
<CrazyLemon> ahahahaha..so awesome <3 cnn
<CrazyLemon> ping
<jabuk> CrazyLemon: pong
<matjaz> http://www.androidcentral.com/Android-7-snapdragon-800?utm_content=buffer0fd58&utm_medium=social&utm_source=facebook.com&utm_campaign=buffer
<Pepelka> Android 7.0 and the Snapdragon 800 — a conundrum | Android Central
<Pepelka> »There has to be a good reason why phones like the Nexus 5 or the Sony Xperia Z3 aren't getting updated to Nougat. Right?«
<matjaz> CrazyLemon, ^
<msev-> Sux
<CrazyLemon> matjaz thats just BS
<CrazyLemon> android one devices bodo dobili 7.0
<CrazyLemon> snapdragon 800 pa ne .. malo morgen
<msev-> Hudobe googlove
<msev-> Se bug z nabijanjem rama niso popravl
<CrazyLemon> nič hudobe..že zdavnaj so povedali da bodo podpirali samo dve leti in nič več
<CrazyLemon> its bs..and they know it
<CrazyLemon> kak bug? js ga nimam torej..its you and your apps
<msev-> velik ljudi ga ma
<msev-> Google it
<CrazyLemon> you google it
<jabuk> M 1.3 > 10.km JZ od HRASTOVELJ @27/08/2016 12:40:53  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.43+N,+13.85+E
<zdobbie> kko sem se ureknu
<msev-> Tko 1x al pa parX na mesec rata sluggish da ga je treba ugasnt pa przgat
<msev-> Channel died no chats
<zdobbie> Have you tried rebooting the Internet?
<msev-> Zdobbie the bot
<zdobbie> I am not a boot, beep boop beep!
<zdobbie> bot*
<msev-> Dons pa v lov na brusnice
<zdobbie> pazi na inspekcijo
<zdobbie> razen ce hoces met stehtano, pa se ti ne da nosit tehtnice v hosto
<yang> msev-: Greš brusnice na Kašno nabirat ?
<yang> Pomoje je večina že pobranih, k so ljudje polne ajmerje dol nosil
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/crna-kronika/v-prometni-nesreci-pri-murski-soboti-umrl-kolesar/401323
<Pepelka> V prometni nesreči pri Murski Soboti umrl kolesar :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<Pepelka> »Na kolesarski oziroma traktorski stezi ob regionalni cesti Murska Sobota-Beltinci se je zgodila prometna nesreča, v kateri je umrl 60-letni kolesar.«
<CrazyLemon> ker BS je to ej..torej tisti ki je prehitevan mora prilagodit svojo hitrost
<CrazyLemon> da faq?!
<yang> idioterna bo mogu svojo statistiko mal popravit
<zdobbie> mhm
<zdobbie> se en kolesar umorjen s strani voznika motornega vozila
<yang> ja saj vozite na lastno odgovornost po cestah rezerviranih za motorna vozila
<yang> že kot pešec se ni varno sprehajati o taki cesti, kaj šele kolesariti
<CrazyLemon> sej tudi ti voziš na lastno odgovornost avto..ne voziš jo na mojo odgovornost
<CrazyLemon> in kaj je varno kaj ne ne pomeni da te ceste ne smeš uporabljat
<CrazyLemon> toliko pravice imam js na kolesu kot zdobbie peš kot ti v avtu
<zdobbie> yang: ne, motörheadi vozijo motorna vozila po cestah, ki so rezervirana za vse, ne glede na prevozno sredstvo
<zdobbie> izvzemsi avtoceste in hitre ceste
<zdobbie> in odseke, kjer je prepovedano pescem, kolesarjem, vpregam itd.
<zdobbie> yang: motörheadi so tisti v bolj nevarnem prevoznem sredstvu, vsak uporabnik na cesti pa mora svojo voznjo prilagodit sibkejsemu udelezencu v prometu
<yang> CrazyLemon: ja ampak ti si kot kolesar bistveno bolj ogrozen, ker te morajo vsa vozila obvoziti...
<yang> pravico pa imas se voziti to je res
<CrazyLemon> yang in... se ne smem vozit po cesti ker sm JS bistveno bolj ogrozen?
<zdobbie> ni jim treba obvozit, kamot se vzadi vozijo, ce ne morejo zagotovit varnega prehitevanja
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie hah..nice one..i almost believed you for a second
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: ja res je
<yang> CrazyLemon: ce te nek avto zacne prehitevati, v tistem trenutku pa mu en prileti nasproti, kam mislis da se bo umaknil ?
<zdobbie> ce se jst vozim 45-50kmh v naselju na kolesu, zakaj me mora it avto prehitevat?
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie iz mojih izkušenj to ne drži vedno :D
<CrazyLemon> yang kako kam mislim..za mano kam pa le
<CrazyLemon> a ti veš kaj pomeni prehitevat v škarjice?!?
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie because...car?
<yang> no, umaknil se bo na desno stran, torej vate...
<zdobbie> yang: a mislis, da mu je to dovoljeno?
<CrazyLemon> yang in bom js kriv ker se je on umaknil vame?
<yang> kaksen pa te bo tudi tako obvozil, da bos imel 3cm prostora
<zdobbie> yang: a mislis, da mu je to dovoljeno?
<yang> ne, ti bos na britofu koncal , on bo pa kriv
<yang> sam kaj ti pol to pomaga
<zdobbie> on bo su pa u arest
<yang> dobre adrenalinske sporte ste si spomnil
<CrazyLemon> kaj mi pomaga hrana..itak bom končal na britofu enkrat
<CrazyLemon> i should just stop eating
<zdobbie> ti pa za adrenalin hodis na irc v veter scat
<yang> jaz se vedno vozim po kolesarskih progah
<zdobbie> tud jst se, ko je na voljo
<yang> no tm k jih ni, se pa ponavadi sploh ne vozim...
<zdobbie> ti pa tule opravicujes voznike motornih vozil
<zdobbie> da smo kao pa zdej kolesarji krivi
<zdobbie> yang: jst pa nimam te izbire, ker nimam kolesarske steze v radiusu 5km od doma
<CrazyLemon> če bi se vozil po kolesarskih poteh bi potem vse skupaj naredil največ 5-8km
<yang> se pac sprijazni s tem, da si bolj ogrozen
<CrazyLemon> no..x2
<yang> sem se ze vozil izven naselja kjer ni bilo kolesarske proge in ti povem da ni prijetno , imas manijake ko te na 5 cm obvozijo z 60kmh
<yang> prvo pravilo v cestnem prometu je da moras najprej za lastno varnost poskrbeti
<yang> to je tko kot bi se zanasal na semafor, pa ko bi zelena padla bi sel preko, ne da bi pogledal
<yang> zmeraj obstajajo ljudje ki ignorirajo CPP
<yang> so tudi kolesarji, ko se vozijo po sredini desnega pasu recimo, in ne pri kraju
<zdobbie> jst se postavim na sredino, ce grem v nepregledni ovinek, in hocem vozniku vzadi dopovedat, da naj pocaka s prehitevanjem
<yang> se pravi moras zbremzati in ga prehitis ko je mozno
<zdobbie> THAT'S THE FUCKING POINT
<yang> ja tko je po pravilih, ampak imas ljudi ki ne ocnejo tega in te bodo prehiteli magari v skarjice bodo sli
<zdobbie> so pa v prekrsku
<yang> ja, samo kaj ti pomaga ce te zbije v jarek in te najdejo naslednji dan
<zdobbie> a ti potem kdaj stopis iz stanovanja?
<zdobbie> kupujes prek interneta?
<yang> tudi jaz sem se ukvarjal z adrenalinskimi sporti
<zdobbie> a si s purpenom zamotan?
<zdobbie> z avtom se vozis?
<yang> sam pac nekako tam sem bil bolj od svojih sposobnosti odvisen, na cesti pa najveckrat nisi, ampak si odvisen od preudarnosti tistih ki se vozijo za tabo
<zdobbie> te je kdaj strah, da nasproti vozeci izven naselja zategne na tvoj pas?
<zdobbie> bolj defenzivno vozis
<zdobbie> merkas promet za sabo, stiskas rit desno po pasu, signaliziras zavijanje, opozarjas voznika za sabo, ce ni mozno varno prehitet
<zdobbie> pa kancek zaupanja rabis v clovestvo, da osebek za volanom ni totalen kreten, in vsaj enmal kompetenten voznik
<yang> vsakemu vozniku se zgodi da ga kdaj izsiljujejo ali pa da je sam kdaj v zivljenju prehiteval v nepreglednem ovinku, to nimas kaj, pac upas da se vse vedno dobro izide...
<zdobbie> sounds like a russian roulette
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AaBa8LqujbU
<Pepelka> SAFARI (REMI GAILLARD) - YouTube
<Pepelka> »SHOOT PICTURES NOT ANIMALS Subscribe for more: http://bit.ly/ouiremi Facebook: http://bit.ly/remilike Twitter: http://bit.ly/remitweet Instagram: http://www....«
<CrazyLemon> lol..remi res ne mara golf igrišč :D
 * yang shoots pictures with animals
<yang> Lovci pa itak niso 100%
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Bellissim, a Light Blue Folder Icon Theme for Linux  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/vkG1MuY9U28/bellissim-light-blue-folder-icon-theme-linux
<msev-> Yang kle na Rogli sm jih probov najdt sam mi ni ratal sam borovnice so ble
<msev-> Bom su mogoc na Kasno pl. da vidmo ce jih je se kj ostal...
<yang> ja mogoce jih bo se kaj, ceprav so jih nabirali ze 1 mesec nazaj
<yang> samo takrat niso bile se zrele
<yang> heh
<yang> zadnjic so bli na Kašni gor tud biki
<yang> neki je mukal ko sem na vrh prisel pol se je pa umiril...
<yang> odrasli biki
<msev-> Ej kaj je temu Katancu da ma se kr Novakovica notr v postavi
<msev-> Ta sam stoji pa caka da mu podajo pol pa zajebe
<msev-> Mal vec takih k Kampl bi mogl met
<yang> Ka-Ka-Katanec
<msev-> Yang a je tebe pol ksn hotu napict :-P
<msev-> Bikec
<yang> čreda je ravno počivala
<yang> tko da se je ulegel
<msev-> Kapo dol
<yang> ma glej, ce s igor sredi travnika, pa un recimo posumi, da ga nimajo zarad lepsega, te lahko upraviceno napade :)
<yang> mislim, dejansko nimas kam bezati
<msev-> Seprav nesmem rdece majce oblect
<msev-> Tvegano ksn bic bi blo treba vzet
<msev-> Hehw
<yang> ja, baje je to mit http://www.discovery.com/tv-shows/mythbusters/mythbusters-database/color-red-makes-bulls-go-ballistic/
<Pepelka> Does the color red really make bulls angry? | MythBusters | Discovery
<Pepelka> »The Mythbusters ask: Does the color red really make bulls angry? Discern whether the color red really makes bulls angry with the Mythbusters.«
<msev-> Mythbusters top oddaja
<yang> Kdaj bos sel na Kašno
<msev-> Dunno se
<yang> Jaz bi sel spet kej tja pon/tor verjetno
<yang> al pa jutri, ker bo se lepo vreme
<yang> jutri oz tor/sre
<msev-> Fajn
<msev-> Upam da mi letos se vsaj Grintovec rata
<msev-> Oktobra zacnem delat na kem.institutu yang
<msev-> Bom (ne vec tok) mladi raziskovalec
<msev-> :)
<msev-> Zj pa sam se novo punco najdt lol
<yang> pocaki s puncami do oktobra
<yang> bos pol najdu
<yang> pa čestitam, da si dobil službo :)
<yang> bbl
<msev-> https://plus.google.com/106931673818541939804/posts/Y8yQ9W5KHfT
<Pepelka> Ray of Sunshine – Google+
<msev-> Preverte ta avto haha
<msev-> Tnx yang
<CrazyLemon> http://siol.net/sportal/kolesarstvo/ljubljanske-kolesarke-do-prve-zmage-v-svetovni-seriji-424753
<Pepelka> Ljubljanske kolesarke do prve zmage v svetovni seriji - siol.net
<CrazyLemon> wohoo
<Pepelka> »Slovenska ženska kolesarska ekipa BTC City Ljubljana je prišla do prve zmage v svetovni seriji. Na enodnevni, 121 kilometrov dolgi preizkušnji v okolici Plouayja je slavila poljska predstavnica ljubljanske ekipe Eugenia Bujak, ki je v ciljnem šprintu ugnala Italijano Eleno Cecchini in Kanadčanko Joelle Numainville.«
<msev-> najs
<idioterna> msev-: kje si pa trenutno punco zgubu
<CrazyLemon> nekje na počitnicah :(
<msev-> ma "ni Å¡lo" :P
<idioterna> ma sej se ne spomnem ce si kdaj kej povedu o tem
<idioterna> tko da se niti norca ne morm iz tebe delat zdej
<idioterna> velik srece al kaj
<CrazyLemon> js sm se hotu..sam ne bi bilo prav..he was sad at that moment :)
<msev-> pridna sta :D
<msev-> zj mam tko mood swinge
<msev-> kšne dneve sm zadepresiran kšne dneve kul :D
<idioterna> ma men je bedn k mate vsi probleme
<idioterna> js pa nc ne vem o tem da bi kej koristnga svetoval
<CrazyLemon> vsi v depri..ti pa tko happy
<CrazyLemon> sux ane!
<idioterna> ja, ful
<idioterna> bedno je
<idioterna> zakaj ne mormo vsi bit happy?
<idioterna> ves kok bi blo manj trpljenja pa vojn
<CrazyLemon> jah js sm takoj za..sam povej kje podpišem pa komu moram dušo prodat
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> ja kup delnice NKBM al kaj ze
<CrazyLemon> mislim..tudi telo prodam.. po smrti
<zdobbie> hoi
<msev-> haha
<msev-> CrazyLemon, js sm mel tazga prfoksa na faksu
<idioterna> kasnga?
<msev-> k je pol prodajal telesa :D
<msev-> tega prof. Ravnika k je bil na 24ur
<msev-> :D
<msev-> prfoks za anatomijo
<zdobbie> telesa al trupla?
<zdobbie> .context
<msev-> spooky shit
<msev-> trupla
<msev-> :D
<msev-> brb :), moram babici slike z Balatona pokazat :D
<idioterna> msev-: a na balatonu si punco zgubu
<idioterna> ?
<CrazyLemon> ne..to je after breakup vacation
<CrazyLemon> na morju jo je zgubu
<zdobbie> pizda ste kruti
<idioterna> pomoje ji je razlagu kok je heroin grozn
<CrazyLemon> [20:23:31] <idioterna>: ma sej se ne spomnem ce si kdaj kej povedu o tem
<CrazyLemon> [20:23:41] <idioterna>: tko da se niti norca ne morm iz tebe delat zdej
<CrazyLemon> [20:23:49] <idioterna>: velik srece al kaj
<CrazyLemon> [20:24:12] <CrazyLemon>: js sm se hotu..sam ne bi bilo prav..he was sad at that moment :)
<CrazyLemon> [20:24:45] <msev->: pridna sta :D
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie ^
<CrazyLemon> nisva kruta..pridna sva
<CrazyLemon> also..get a fcking bnc
<zdobbie> qui, moi?
<CrazyLemon> ti ja
<zdobbie> me irl: https://www.reddit.com/r/Jokes/comments/4zu8ii/forget_everything_you_learned_in_college/
<Pepelka> Forget everything you learned in college... : Jokes
<Pepelka> »'Forget everything you learned in college. You won't need it working here.' 'But I never went to college.' 'Well then, I'm sorry. You are...«
<CrazyLemon> ne mislim ti vs čas kopirat kontekst
<zdobbie> I wish everything was logged somewhere.
<CrazyLemon> your lazy ass would still be like '.context'
<zdobbie> pull requests welcome
<CrazyLemon> welcome for what? ignoring like you do know? i know that already
<CrazyLemon> now*
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: have a cry http://www.androidcentral.com/Android-7-snapdragon-800
<Pepelka> Android 7.0 and the Snapdragon 800 — a conundrum | Android Central
<Pepelka> »There has to be a good reason why phones like the Nexus 5 or the Sony Xperia Z3 aren't getting updated to Nougat. Right?«
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie like i said..get yourself a bouncer
<msev-> haha se kao delata da ne trollata ampak vseen strollata, nicely done :D
<CrazyLemon> [12:23:37] <matjaz>: http://www.androidcentral.com/Android-7-snapdragon-800?utm_content=buffer0fd58&utm_medium=social&utm_source=facebook.com&utm_campaign=buffer
<CrazyLemon> [12:23:39] <+Pepelka>: Android 7.0 and the Snapdragon 800 — a conundrum | Android Central
<CrazyLemon> [12:23:40] <+Pepelka>: »There has to be a good reason why phones like the Nexus 5 or the Sony Xperia Z3 aren't getting updated to Nougat. Right?«
<CrazyLemon> [12:23:41] <matjaz>: CrazyLemon, ^
<Pepelka> Android 7.0 and the Snapdragon 800 — a conundrum | Android Central
<msev-> se opazijo izkušnje z irca
<Pepelka> »There has to be a good reason why phones like the Nexus 5 or the Sony Xperia Z3 aren't getting updated to Nougat. Right?«
<msev-> butast razlog
<msev-> oni so ven to dal wonder why
<msev-> gej-Å¡e
<CrazyLemon> zelo butast
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: then have a cry again
<CrazyLemon> ker android one naprave uporabljajo nek bogi snapdragon 417
<CrazyLemon> pa bodo dobili 7.0
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie no need to cry..cyanogenmod bo hitro zbuildal aosp
<idioterna> msev-: ma, js bi ti z veseljem rad pomagu, sam sm nespo
<idioterna> se puncam k jih tipi pustijo ne morm pomagat, pa sm vsaj naceloma kvalificiran
<CrazyLemon> idioterna lahk pomagaš
<CrazyLemon> te vse punce k so jih tipi pustil
<CrazyLemon> pošlješ msev-
<idioterna> kaj, z DHL?
<CrazyLemon> ne bomo bili fensi..kr z tadumačo pošto slovenije
<CrazyLemon> s*
<idioterna> ne shippajo takih dimenzij
<msev-> lol
<idioterna> msev-: dekle s kaksnimi lastnostmi pa isces?
<msev-> ni za napihnt, zj nevem kakšne mata vidva :D
<msev-> k govorita da nj pošljem po pošti
<msev-> :D
<CrazyLemon> msev-'s prefered lastnosti: da je ženska
<msev-> haha
<msev-> ne fajn bi blo da bi rada hodila v hribe :D
<idioterna> ja to jih kr dost poznam
<msev-> pa da jo neb motila če bi bil js geek
<msev-> :D
<idioterna> to tut ne poznam nobene k bi jo motil
<idioterna> ce sta to edini lastnosti pol mas kr velik potencialnih zensk
<idioterna> kaj pa ti ponujas?
<CrazyLemon> ponuja node-red
<msev-> lol
<CrazyLemon> mycroft..sicer ne autostarta ampak bo ..enkrat
<idioterna> mislm a isces partnerko za dolgorocn odnos
<CrazyLemon> ponuja orange pi..
<msev-> jp :)
<CrazyLemon> dosti tega ponuja
<idioterna> kako si pa s froci?
<idioterna> mislm, kolk jih hoces met, pa kdaj
<msev-> ja ful bi jo naokol pelov :D
<msev-> k mam rd izlete :D
<idioterna> aha no to je kr uredu
<CrazyLemon> ni pa uredu da ne odgovarja na vprašanje o otrokih..izogiba se te teme..
 * CrazyLemon si zapiše
<msev-> haha
<msev-> s froci sm uredu
<CrazyLemon> samo uredu?
 * CrazyLemon si zapiše
<msev-> :D mogu bi jo neki časa spoznavat da bi pol razmišljal o frocih
<idioterna> ja ja sure
<idioterna> sam tko pac
<msev-> treba it po korakih
<idioterna> js mam kr dost prjatlov k ne bodo nikol mel otrok
<msev-> zj najprej služba
<msev-> za 3 leta bo :D
<idioterna> mislm, nocjo jih met
<msev-> pol bo pa spet problem :D
<CrazyLemon> vidiš..spet se izogiba
<CrazyLemon> to ne bo v redu fant..sploh ne
 * CrazyLemon si zapiše
<idioterna> ma nc se ne izogiba
<idioterna> cist ok je povedu
<CrazyLemon> jah nič ni povedu..niti ali si želi niti ali so otroci v 5letnem načrtu
<idioterna> msev-: bom ti sporocu ce ksno kul zensko spoznam k bo jamrala da isce resnga tipa
<msev-> recimo s tole k sm jo mel zj bi mel froce
<idioterna> sam pol mors bit resn tip
<msev-> k je mela ta čut
<msev-> sam, shizzle zj,..
<msev-> idioterna, sj zj za vmesn čs lahko tut kšno neresno :D
<CrazyLemon> no da mal prevajam za ostale.. ko reče "je mela ta čut" v bistvu je pohvalil njeno zadnjo plat
<idioterna> za kaj bi pa neresno rabu
<idioterna> k ce za seks pol obstajajo kr kul appi za to
<msev-> za premostit čas :D da se ne bom bediral :D
<CrazyLemon> grinder in podobni
<idioterna> aja tko mal za druzenje
<msev-> mogoče iz tega pa pol še kj rata lol
<idioterna> tinder je kul ja
<msev-> a zj vse sloni na appih
<msev-> zj je kao puncam bl všeč če jih kšn na facebooku dregne kukr u resnic
<msev-> kam je ta svet pršu
<msev-> ena mi je za nov let pisala
<msev-> ena iz stare garde
<msev-> sam zj ma že desca
<idioterna> zakaj sloni na appih
<msev-> prej sm bil pa js zaseden
<idioterna> z appom je lazje
<msev-> brb Å¡e drugo rundo slik moram babici pokazat :D
<idioterna> k se ne rabs zajebavat s tem zoprnim iskanjem po diskotih
<msev-> pol pa nadaljujemo posvetovalnico :D
<idioterna> al kjerkol ze iscete
<msev-> zj recimo zadn krog pecanja - una k me je pecala pozim je zasedena, ena druga je lih končala z enim pa še ni pripravljena,..ena je pa kao rekla da bo šla na kavico pol se je pa ustrašla lol :D
<zdobbie> sla je loge od tega kanala brat
<zdobbie> in jo skrbi, s kasnimi ljudmi se e-druzis
<msev-> Hahahaha
<zdobbie> she be like "WHY IS THIS GUY PRETENDING TO BE A LEMON"
<msev-> Hahaha
<msev-> And a crazy one at that
<idioterna> kako ni prpravlena
<idioterna> sej ni treba da se takoj porocita
<idioterna> gresta skp na ksn izlet pa se mal pogovarjata
<msev-> Tko prek enga frenda jo je vprasal ce bi sla z mano na kavico pa rece da bi
<zdobbie> pel jo v gore
<msev-> Pol pa js napisem sms pa nc ne odpise
<msev-> Un pa fix reku da bo sla lol
<msev-> Tko da sm se zabediral pol
<idioterna> a ti ne ves da je "na kavico" evfemizem za seks?
<msev-> Problem je v tem da sm v tem casu k sm bil z bivso zbrisal vse prejsnje kontake in sm zj screwed
<msev-> Aja idioterna mogoce je to
<msev-> :-P
<idioterna> ja kaj si pa to delu
<idioterna> mislm brisu kontakte
<msev-> Zmerm sm prevec posten
<idioterna> to je pa kr nesramn
<CrazyLemon> We’re reaching out to let you know that if you haven’t updated your Dropbox password since mid-2012,
<CrazyLemon> :/
<idioterna> kako si posten?
<idioterna> kaj je pa postenga do teh k si jih zbrisu da si jih zbrisu?
<idioterna> men se zdi kr dost nesramn
<msev-> Ja tko npr nikol nobene ne "izkoristm"
<msev-> Haha
<idioterna> sej ne nehajo obstajat ce ti zacnes hodt z eno
<msev-> Takle mamo zj haha
<idioterna> mislm js nism nobene nikol zbrisu
<idioterna> pac povedu sm po pravici
<idioterna> te pa te pa te so prjatlce, s temi mamo tut zlo intimne pogovore, te so sodelovke, s temi se pa vcasih slismo iz razlicnih vzrokov
<msev-> ja sj js tut :D
<idioterna> ja in zakaj si pol brisu?
<msev-> ampak je bivša vseen misnla da sm z nekaterimi
<msev-> čeprov nism bil
<msev-> :D
<idioterna> da si kaj
<msev-> misnla je da jih mam več naenkrat
<msev-> :D
<zdobbie> ziher se mas kr kontakt od te bivse
<idioterna> ja pa si se pogovoru o tem
<msev-> ja sm se idioterna :D
<idioterna> in je nehala mislt da mas spolne odnose z vecimi hkrati?
<msev-> ja sčasoma
<idioterna> k ce ti je ona rekla da jih zbris
<idioterna> pa si jih zbrisu
<idioterna> je to bad deal no
<msev-> ni rekla
<idioterna> js nism nikol zbrisu nobene
<msev-> sam sm jih lol
<idioterna> to se ne dela
<idioterna> grdo je to
<idioterna> no, razn ce mas ksno staro nokijo
<msev-> najslabš je da sm jih sam haha
<idioterna> k ma max 500 vnosov v imeniku
<msev-> neki sm jih tut tko ja enkrat
<idioterna> tam je legit
<msev-> k sm v skret vrgu fon
<msev-> k so bli uni res mjhni foni včash
<msev-> tegale http://www.zdnet.com/i/story/61/56/000273/verizonsamsungjuke.jpg
<msev-> podobnga
<idioterna> ok tacga bi js tut u skret vrgu ce sm cist iskren
<msev-> fajn je blo 1x pr 17ih letih k sm mel eno 23 let staro me je okol vozila, sam zj bi mel pa kšno med 25-30 let :D
<idioterna> hm
<CrazyLemon> da te okol vozi?
<idioterna> dobr ocitno mas ti itak ful vec izkusenj k js
<msev-> no ne pretirano
<msev-> CrazyLemon, a si boš zapisal :D
<CrazyLemon> msev- zapisal..iščeš voznico taksija, ki hodi v hribe
<msev-> a ni to fajn da te ma ena punca tok rada da te pride iskt :D haha
<msev-> CrazyLemon, fajn bi blo če ma faks :D
<msev-> tko da lahko dela prek študenta pr taksi službi :D
<msev-> heeh
<CrazyLemon> msev- pri 30ih prek Å¡tudenta? nau Å¡lo
<idioterna> msev-: ja js nimam nobene bivse sploh :(
<msev-> svaka čast idioterna
<msev-> dobr si spelal to
<idioterna> ja nc nism js spelaval
<msev-> zle se bo en sošolc poroču, totaln katoliški frik
<msev-> ni nikol nobene punce mel
<idioterna> aja ne js nism porocen
<idioterna> tut nkol nabom
<msev-> pol pa Å¡u na en verski tabor na en samostan
<idioterna> tut sva zmenena da
<msev-> pa eno srečal
<idioterna> k nama ne bo vec fino skp
<msev-> sta bla 1 let skupaj in se že poročata
<idioterna> ne bova vec utrujala en drugmu
<msev-> to se mi zdi ful prehitr
<idioterna> bova najdla nove partnerje
<msev-> idioterna, super deal
<idioterna> uredu je ja
<CrazyLemon> a pol k najdeš novo partnerico pa boš njeno cifro zbrisal??
<idioterna> sam drug let bo ze 18 let odkar sva se tko zmenila
<idioterna> ne, valda da ne
<msev-> CrazyLemon, ne tole bom pa ohranu :D
<msev-> haha
<msev-> zj sm začel facebooku uporabljat
<idioterna> js mam ene par zlo dobrih prjatlc
<idioterna> k jih neb nikol zbrisu
<idioterna> tut ce bi suni rekla da morm
<msev-> men je zlo žal za 2
<idioterna> za 2 kaj
<msev-> sam ena od njih za katero mi je še posebj žal, me je pol k sm začel s to hodt začela pecat
<msev-> tko da neb blo dobr
<msev-> mislm zj bi blo
<msev-> sam tkt vmes bi ble pol težave
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/into-my-arms.jpg
<idioterna> jsm tkole dons zaspal
<msev-> ful čudn, k prej pa ni hotla nč več :)
<msev-> pol k sm pa eno mel pol pa,..čudne so te punce
<CrazyLemon> awww..kok kjutish
<jabuk> http://i.imgur.com/7w7ZMQh.gifv
<idioterna> k sm se zbudu je bil pa lih soncni zahod
<CrazyLemon> a to sta v beli krajini?
<msev-> idioterna, awww
<idioterna> kaj to pomen zacela pecat
<idioterna> me prov zanima kko to deluje
<zdobbie> gone fishing
<idioterna> js nism nikol tega sprobu
<idioterna> pecanja
<idioterna> a to je to k ti rece "ej jsm ful zalublena vate"
<msev-> ne tko direkt ne
<msev-> sam vidl se je kko me gleda
<msev-> "drugač k prej" :D
<zdobbie> she wanted the D?
<matjaz> mv #ubuntu-si #misc
<matjaz> :)
<msev-> haha
<msev-> kle spammamo, ampak dobr sj zmerm kšne random stvari chattamo tko da ni hudga
<msev-> :D
<msev-> pismo matjaz mi je prekinil tok misli
<msev-> :D
<idioterna> hm
<msev-> vrjetn bi mogu kšno programerko dobit
<idioterna> men sta dve tko direkt rekle
<msev-> da bi mel vi bl mir pol kle pred mano
<msev-> :D
<idioterna> pa sm pac reku da nimam pojma kako nej se odzovem na to
<msev-> da bi raj njo spraševal :D
<idioterna> kaj pa nej bi
<matjaz> msev-, ej! bod srečen da nas maš! ne vem če bi kera zdržala en teden s toliko vprašanji
<matjaz> :)
<msev-> hahahaahah
<msev-> svaka čast
<idioterna> ma vse mame zdrzijo
<idioterna> sej nimajo izbire
<msev-> nimam tazga fetiša, poznam pa enga k ga ma lol
<idioterna> kasnga fetisa
<msev-> da mu je všeč če ma kšna že otroke (pa da je ločena itd)
<idioterna> aja ne vem ce je to fetis
<idioterna> une k majo otroke niso nc bistveno drugacne od unih k jih nimajo
<msev-> nč sam un prov take išče lol, sicer je sam znanc lol
<idioterna> aja dunno
<idioterna> zakaj morjo bit pa locene
<msev-> vrjetn zato da ga desc ne prebuta
<idioterna> aja je svoh
<msev-> ja no,..sj je prov...varat ni lepo
<idioterna> kko varat
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: ktera je ona indie pevka, k si jo ti pa se en lepla po tem kanalu?
<idioterna> sej una loh rece mozu
<zdobbie> neka ariel?
<idioterna> da ce je on ne zna bo pa ksnga majstra poiskala
<zdobbie> najbrz skandinavka
<msev-> idioterna nevem če jih je dost tok na free
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie hm?
<CrazyLemon> kdaj?
<zdobbie> running with the wooools  toniiight
<idioterna> jah ce se na skrivaj okol pojajo
<zdobbie> auorora
<idioterna> pol pa res nimajo pojma
<CrazyLemon> aurora ja
<zdobbie> thanks for not helping
<msev-> no fora je pa tut v tem da se mi zdj nč ne da več žurat :D
<msev-> čist sm propadu
<idioterna> aja stekam kko si prsu v to situacijo
<idioterna> ti si na zurih spoznaval zenske k so mele mozgane zacasno zastrupljene z alkoholom?
<msev-> ne
<msev-> sam zj bi jih mogoče na ta način
<msev-> da bi blo lažje :D
<msev-> sam se mi ne da
<idioterna> kaj je pa tezkega?
<zdobbie> yay I guess
<idioterna> mislm, zakaj bi tko poskusal?
<idioterna> sej si izobrazen, teb pa res ne rab bit nerodn
<idioterna> vsi vemo kaj rabmo
<msev-> :)
<msev-> ma ne zj nimam več kolegic to je problem :D
<idioterna> aja
<idioterna> vpis se v gimnazijo
<matjaz> al pa še boljš, ASU
<msev-> to so pa mal premlade no
<msev-> lol kaj vama je :D
<msev-> zj bom mogoče kšno na doktorskem študiju spoznal :D
<idioterna> ja resujeva tvoj problem pomanjkanja kolegic
<msev-> tko da ja mogoče bo služba tut ta problem rešla
<idioterna> ti pejt lepo na online dating site, napis kaj rabs pa kaj prcakujes
<idioterna> pa kaj loh ponudis
<msev-> hmm mogoče pa res
<idioterna> recimo "za dolgorocno skupno gospodinjstvo iscem partnerko ki jo zanima skupno iskanje ravnotezja med pogosto in razgibano spolnostjo in kariernimi obveznostmi"
<msev-> haha idioterna kašn troll
<idioterna> kasn trol
<idioterna> mislm
<idioterna> a ni to tocn to kar isces?
<idioterna> jsm tocn to isku in sm najdu
<msev-> :D
<msev-> lepo
<idioterna> sicer se je fokus po 10 letih mal spremenu zarad otrok
<idioterna> in sva nehala bit po 12 ur v sluzbi
<msev-> idioterna, ti delaš doma ane? :D
<idioterna> ja zdej itak nimam sluzbe
<idioterna> od 18ga leta do 35 leta sm delu pa prakticno nonstop
<msev-> a nimaš cel kup bitcoinov :D
<idioterna> mam ja
<idioterna> vmes sm pa
<msev-> ja no a se da to monetizirat vredu?
<idioterna> tri leta bil bl na easy k smo mel dva dojencka
<idioterna> jah
<idioterna> js sparam bitcoine
<idioterna> mislm jsm skos sluzu se kr dobro placo
<idioterna> pa vec k dve tretjini place sm spravlu na stran
<idioterna> vecino tega obdobja
<msev-> pametno
<idioterna> tko da mi zdej ene 20 let ni treba delat
<idioterna> ampak vseen se delam, da se ucim novih stvari
<idioterna> sam pac ksn dan al pa dva na tedn
<msev-> CrazyLemon, a je res tak car kot se predstavlja tukaj :P
<idioterna> ne, uresnic za tekocim trakom v revozu sestavlam cliote pa vmes ircam
<msev-> ker če je res pol živiš "the american dream" :D
<idioterna> ja sej nism bogat
<msev-> oz še kšn bolš dream
<msev-> :D
<idioterna> nimam ne avta ne bajte ne jahte
<idioterna> sam bicikl pa laptop pa viseco mrezo
<msev-> a ma partnerka pol avto da se vozte okol :D
<idioterna> s tem k nism meu avta sm prsparu okol 50k ojro v zadnjih 15 letih
<idioterna> ne
<msev-> ja kko pa pol otroke peleš v šolo
<msev-> pa na morje pa tko
<msev-> :D
<idioterna> ja z avtom
<idioterna> na morje
<idioterna> v solo pa z busom
<msev-> a ga najameš
<idioterna> ne, sposodm si ga
<idioterna> bi ga najel, pa nima smisla, ce majo vsi okol mene avte
<idioterna> k jih rabjo manj k 5% cajta
<CrazyLemon> idioterna vsi smo taki carji na ircu..v živo ga pa ne poznam pa tudi mi je precej vseeno kakšen je v živo :D
<msev-> :P :D
<msev-> pismo čudn da kšn meetup ne organiziramo kdaj
<msev-> :D
<CrazyLemon> msev-*
<idioterna> ja sej smo zdej na meetupu
<idioterna> men je cist fino tkole
<idioterna> ce bi mel fizicno srecanje bi se folk mogu vozit okol
<idioterna> jsm se dons v avstriji, zjutri grem pa nazaj
<zdobbie> fwiw sem jaz car tudi irl
<idioterna> js nism car
<idioterna> i hate cars
<msev-> zdobbie, ti si tut tuki car
<msev-> maš najbolše izjave :D
<idioterna> kko ma on najbolse izjave
<idioterna> zdej se pa ne pogovarjam vec s tabo
<msev-> ja tko k on redko kj napiše
<msev-> ampak tkt je hecno ful :D
<idioterna> a un rm rf
<zdobbie> the bestest ^
<msev-> pol ma ubistvu najbl hecne izjave :D
<idioterna> un je bil res hud ja
<zdobbie> "Quality, not quantity." - zdobbie, 2016
<msev-> :D
<msev-> evo
<msev-> idioterna, kje pa si v avstriji, da dobim še kšno idejo za izlet
<msev-> zanč sm bil pr Krimml slapovih je blo top
<idioterna> bad radkersburg
<idioterna> park therme
<idioterna> vcer smo sli v gamlitz
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/suni-na-vrtiljaku.jpg
<idioterna> tkole je blo
<zdobbie> a so nas ze ansschlussal?
<msev-> :D haha
<idioterna> kdo, koga?
<idioterna> na meji se trenutno pretvarjajo da gledajo dokumente
<zdobbie> Österreicherji
<CrazyLemon> redko kaj napiše?!!? bwahaha
<idioterna> so pa "randomly selectal"
<idioterna> enga temnopoltega
<idioterna> fuck mora to bit annoying
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: redko kaj poslje v pull request
<idioterna> da te vsakic ustavjo
<idioterna> ker si temnopolt
<idioterna> je mel avstrijsko registracijo, ampak to nc ne pomen
<msev-> naši morjo pomoje tut zaostrit ker če bojo avstrijci zaostril bomo mi pol zamašek
<msev-> :D
<idioterna> vazn da ma crn obraz
<idioterna> msev-: kaj zaostrit
<idioterna> nardit morjo velike sprejemne centre
<idioterna> no, zdej bi mogl bit ze narjeni
<idioterna> kjer lahko velik ljudi paralelno obravnavajo
<msev-> nimamo gnara
<idioterna> da zamaska ni
<idioterna> kako nimamo gnara no
<msev-> revni smo :D
<idioterna> gnara mamo tolk da se vn ne vidmo
<idioterna> halo?
<zdobbie> smo se spufal na zici
<idioterna> za RKC smo letos dal par miljonov
<idioterna> kako nimamo dnara
<msev-> neugodno ja
<msev-> ne podpiram
<msev-> bi blo velik bolš če bi dal za UKC k za RKC
<idioterna> uresnic mamo ful dnara
<idioterna> pa se evropa nam bi ga ogromn dala
<idioterna> ce bi ga porabl za nardit infrastrukturo za delo z azilanti
<idioterna> k pol bi jih turki loh kokr bi hotl poslal k nam
<idioterna> mi bi pa sprot vse podelal
<idioterna> pa neb blo treba nobenmu vec erdogana vohat
<idioterna> pa glede na to da komot shandlamo okol pol miljona turistov na dan
<idioterna> loh tut vsaj tolk teh migrantov
<idioterna> uglavnm, ce to das 10 sposobnim ljudem organizirat
<idioterna> je kriza mim v enem letu
<CrazyLemon> kako pa shendlamo pol miljona turistov na dan? :)
<idioterna> za manj k miljardo evrov
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: tolk jih pride/gre vsak dan na vrhuncu sezone
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: poslje se jih cez Smarje
<msev-> haha
<CrazyLemon> idioterna ja..in kako jih 'mi' shendlamo? jih nahraniš? jim daš za prespat?
<idioterna> ja, sure
<idioterna> sej to je cheap
<idioterna> hrana je pod evro na dan, za prespat je pod 5 evrov na dan
<idioterna> niso to neki hudi stroski
<idioterna> se najdrazja je birokracija, ampak to itak EU obilno sofinancira
<idioterna> seveda pa komot pocnes tut bolj pametne reci s tem denarjem
<idioterna> recimo gradis zid na meji, da potem begunci svoj denar namesto legalno v tvoji drzavi placajo kriminalcem za tihotapljenje v EU
<CrazyLemon> ping
<jabuk> CrazyLemon: pong
<CrazyLemon> kje pa dobiš hrano pod evro na dan? i'd like to go and live there
<msev-> v evrospinu
<msev-> :D
<msev-> hahaha
<idioterna> ja, exactly
<msev-> zdobbie, a je blo dobro :P
<idioterna> pasta za 4 ljudi je evro na dan
<CrazyLemon> seveda..in koliko krat ti ješ pašto na dan?
<idioterna> enkrat, sej je zadost
<msev-> dj nehite o hrani govort k bom Å¡u spet jest
<msev-> :D
<CrazyLemon> mislim..v teoriji je vse to fajn pa kul pa oh in sploh..ampak kr tko povečat populacijo za 1/4 pa govorit kako se da v easy to 'shendlat'
<CrazyLemon> ping
<jabuk> CrazyLemon: pong
<CrazyLemon> hmm
<idioterna> za preskrbet odrasle ljudi rabis eno banano za 10c, en kos kruha za 5c, en jabuk za 10c, ene makarone al pa riz al pa krompir za 30c, pa en vir beljakovin za 30c, ostane ti se 15c za vodo
<zdobbie> ja, sej si tu
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: ja kako nam pa rata to nardit ko pridejo turisti?
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie ja ma iz gamea me je enkrat vrglo zdaj pa noče naloadat drug strežnik
<zdobbie> the fuck, nisi resen
<CrazyLemon> idioterna sej nam ne
<idioterna> seved anam
<idioterna> seveda nam
<zdobbie> kle resujemo probleme svetovnih razseznosti, ti pa alt-tabas v in iz gamea
<CrazyLemon> turisti vse imajo s sabo..tukaj mogoče kupijo kak liter bencina pa pošteno se ga userjejo pa je to to
<zdobbie> pa vinjeto!
<CrazyLemon> pa vinjeto!
<zdobbie> pol pa stojijo gor proti smarju :|
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: ti si pa slabo seznanjen s situacijo
<CrazyLemon> mhm..pa meni povzročajo osebno škodo!
<msev-> nevem kko naši ne znajo prodat naravnih lepot :D
<idioterna> kako jih ne znajo prodat?
<idioterna> ce jih pa prodajajo
<idioterna> tle smo bli pr eni bivsi sosolki od suni v ljutomeru
<idioterna> k je koncala krajinsko arhitekturo
<idioterna> prezivlja se pa tko da na tromostovju japoncem prodaja ilustracije
<msev-> pol sm lahko vesel da bom dobu delo
<msev-> :D
<idioterna> zakaj
<idioterna> sej to je ful kul job
<idioterna> prav da gre parkrat na mesec v ljubljano poleti
<idioterna> pa zasluzi zadost
<msev-> pol je pa res dobr
<idioterna> je ja
<msev-> sm mislu da nč ne zasluž
<msev-> k pr ns zmerm tko zgleda k da noben nč ne kup
<idioterna> ja gres tja k so trume japoncev ane
<idioterna> al pa kogarkol druzga
<zdobbie> na japonsko
<idioterna> na japonskem loh prodajas vsem drugim, ce se prov postavs
<idioterna> pa ce zgleda tvoj art vsaj mal japonski
<idioterna> no sej s tusom velik rise tko da
<idioterna> i guess she sells
<msev-> ej a pushbullet je Å¡e zastonj?
<CrazyLemon> ping
<jabuk> CrazyLemon: pong
<CrazyLemon> meh..stupid servers
<msev-> zakaj skoz pingaš CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> ker me vrže vn s strežnika dol
<CrazyLemon> dol*
<CrazyLemon> meh!
<CrazyLemon> whatever..
<CrazyLemon> ker me vrže dol s strežnika*
<msev-> mogoče ti je miš pregrizla kabl
<idioterna> https://www.etsy.com/shop/Animalissimo
<Pepelka> Original animal related art and screen prints. von Animalissimo
<idioterna> evo jo
<idioterna> sm jo nasu
<idioterna> takle prodaja japoncom
<idioterna> https://www.etsy.com/shop/Loshcika
<Pepelka> Slovenian creative bunny family with unorthodox stuff von Loshcika
<idioterna> tle ma ocitno se ful vec
<yang> V ameriki lahko pa se drek prodas, sam zavit ga moras
<yang> https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/nophone-usa/the-new-and-unimproved-nophone
<Pepelka> The NoPhone by The NoPhone Team — Kickstarter
<Pepelka> »The NoPhone is a technology-free alternative to constant hand-to-phone contact that allows you to stay connected with the real world.«
<yang> Mislim da tut Žiga Koritnik zasluži glavnino denarja med sezono na Art stojnicah
<yang> Ni tok slab biznis
<msev-> Lol
<msev-> Nophone lololol
<msev-> En italijanski konceptualni umetnik je prodal piksno pasjega dreka za 60k usd
<yang> Americanom verjetno
<yang> oni majo radi drek
<yang> Po novem imajo tudi Pokemon parke
<msev-> Lol
<matjaz> se da v nginx naštimat, da v access log doda podatek na kater server v load balancerju je poslal request?
<msev-> Ln
<yang> msev-: Greš jutri na Rašico ?
<matjaz> od 21.8 6:25 je ufw blokiral 65700 povezav
<matjaz> 7 na minuto
<matjaz> wau
#ubuntu-si 2016-08-28
<msev--> yang_, nope sorry grem plavat na ossiacher see :D
<CrazyLemon> http://forum.xda-developers.com/google-nexus-5/orig-development/wip-aosp-nougat-nexus-5-t3446875
<Pepelka> [WIP] AOSP [7.0]Nougat for Nexus 5 [27/08201… | Google Nexus 5
<Pepelka> »AOSP Nougat 7.0 for Nexus 5 Hi all, This is a initial nougat alpha build for Nexus 5 and is a decent daily driver. It might contain bugs & flash only if y…«
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L9pb0CyArCQ
<Pepelka> Max Your Days - YouTube
<Pepelka> »The three of us shot this film while riding across Italy. It took 12 days. Follow us on Instagram - https://instagram.com/northsouth.cc/ Facebook - https://w...«
<CrazyLemon> nice video ^
<CrazyLemon> amalfi z morja zgleda freakin amazing
<CrazyLemon> evo msev-- neki zate http://maruos.com/#/
<yang_> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 22°C @28.08.2016 9:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 67% jugozahodnik 0.8 m/s (2.9 km/h) pretežno jasno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 04:19:17, Kulminacija: 11:04:29, Sončni zahod: 17:49:41
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 13ur 30min 24s, Luna je v ščipu
<matjaz> https://github.com/dschep/ntfy
<Pepelka> GitHub - dschep/ntfy: A utility for sending notifications, on demand and when commands finish.
<Pepelka> »ntfy - A utility for sending notifications, on demand and when commands finish.«
<CrazyLemon> zanimivo
<matjaz> and it's not built in JS, so that's a plus!
<CrazyLemon> its not?!
<CrazyLemon> SUX!
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: KDE Connect 1.0 Released, Lets You Reply to SMS From The Linux Desktop  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/7kYQ1AL1j_M/kde-connect-1-stable-release
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/bbotezatu/status/768756952528723969
<Pepelka> Bogdan Botezatu auf Twitter: "Happy 25th birthday, #Linux! Here's your f-ing #cake, go ahead and compile it yourself. https://t.co/OCQUDPhlXY"
<zdobbie> old af
<yang_> lp iz rasice, je velik kolesarjev gor
<zdobbie> both you and the tweet
<yang_> afj
<yang_> afk
<zdobbie> yang_: brz jim pejt razlagat, kolk so tupavi, da se v cestnem prometu vozjo
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Opera User? Your Stored Passwords May Have Been Stolen  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/SUuylCVHyAE/opera-user-stored-passwords-may-stolen
<idioterna> o kul
<idioterna> na blejskem otoku majo nudisticno plazo
<idioterna> https://scontent.fbeg1-1.fna.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/14039936_10210010581162840_3878703284462701108_n.jpg?oh=c55fc16ec0e1e08f0cb919409248e281&oe=58423370
<zdobbie> or is it burkas only?
<idioterna> dunno tak znak je na hrvaskem tam k je nudl plaza tko da
<idioterna> po moje je to to
<idioterna> bom su enkrat probat
<zdobbie> slo-tech.com meetup http://imgur.com/ajhlZTR
<Pepelka> Ku Klux Klan on a ferris wheel, 1925 - Imgur
<Pepelka> »Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet.«
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/znanost-in-tehnologija/kanadski-znanstveniki-naredili-prvi-korak-k-pridobivanju-goriva-iz-ogljikovega-dioksida/401389
<Pepelka> Kanadski znanstveniki naredili prvi korak k pridobivanju goriva iz ogljikovega dioksida :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<Pepelka> »Skupina raziskovalcev z univerze v Torontu je odkrila metodo, v kateri vidijo možnosti za spreminjanje ogljikovega dioksida v goriva, pri postopku pa ne nastajajo emisije.«
<lynxlynxlynx> kakšen clickbait
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] _MATEJUS_: RE: [rešeno] Ni povezave z omrežjem  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/43880#Comment_43880
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] _MATEJUS_: RE: [rešeno] Ni povezave z omrežjem  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/43881#Comment_43881
<yang_> P E Č E N   V O L in sveta maša http://imgur.com/a/ujrXP
<Pepelka> Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet
<Pepelka> »Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet.«
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: RE: [rešeno] Ni povezave z omrežjem  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/43882#Comment_43882
<msev--> poglejte kle od L51-56 https://github.com/MycroftAI/mycroft-core/blob/master/mycroft.sh a pol če dam "screen -XS mycroft-$1 quit" v ExecStop bo delal?
<Pepelka> mycroft-core/mycroft.sh at master · MycroftAI/mycroft-core · GitHub
<Pepelka> »mycroft-core - Mycroft Core, the Mycroft Artificial Intelligence platform.«
<CrazyLemon> hm..stupid predlog.. probaj?
<yang_> msev--: query
<CrazyLemon> https://www.bundlestars.com/en/games?page=1&genres=Dollar%20Deals&platforms=Linux&types=game,dlc&sort=bestseller:recent
<Pepelka> »{{ seo.description }}«
<jabuk> M 1.2 > 35.km  S od RADELJ OB DRAVI @28/08/2016 19:11:55  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.92+N,+15.12+E
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Linux praznuje 25 let  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/6521/linux-praznuje-25-let
<zdobbie> like what up
<CrazyLemon> like...nothing much
<msev--> CrazyLemon, ne zanima me a je ta ukaz screen -XS mycroft-$1 quit slučajno posebno za skripto spisan a je to ukaz k normaln deluje iz terminala k copy-pastneš?
<CrazyLemon> msev-- try and..try :)
<zdobbie> en mi je spizdu elektricni podaljsek
<CrazyLemon> a ti tudi ko si s punco imaš toliko vprašanj? ali lahko dam roko sm? kaj pa dojko? se lahk dotaknem dojke? kaj pa levo?? a lahk spustim roko? kaj pa še nižje? hvala
<CrazyLemon> poskusi...če dela dela..če ne pa poskusiš znova :)
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: there's manuals for that stuff
<zdobbie> like, videos and all
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie for mycroft? noice!
 * CrazyLemon searches xhamster for mycroft videos
<CrazyLemon> lačn sm
<CrazyLemon> pizzo bi
<CrazyLemon> morsko
<zdobbie> me 2
<msev--> lawl
<msev--> :D
<CrazyLemon> no ko boš naroču..naroči še zame eno
<msev--> js sm pa dunajca dons mljask
<CrazyLemon> http://www.gostisce-kolesar.com/pic/galerija/pizza_morska.jpg
<CrazyLemon> ufff
<zdobbie_> hnnnnnnggg
<CrazyLemon> maaaaaaan
<CrazyLemon> zakaj nimam morskih sadežev...gaddemit
<CrazyLemon> zdaj bom pa poli jedu :/
<zdobbie_> fat boi problems
<msev--> krejz sm probov zj skopirat to komando
<msev--> pa ni nč nardil sam pokazal je kere screene mam na voljo
<msev--> pač keri screeni z mycroftom so zalaufani
<msev--> pol ni to taprav ukaz
<zdobbie_> pocakej, da poliko do konca nareze
<CrazyLemon> poliko..how old are you?? 7?!?
<CrazyLemon> msev-- ti si dal tist -list ukaz
<CrazyLemon> ne ta quit
<msev-->  screen -XS mycroft-$1 quit
<msev--> tole sm dal
<CrazyLemon> skupaj z $1 ???
<msev--> to kr sm kopiral
<CrazyLemon> torej..spet na pamet počneš brez da bi dvakrat prebral
<msev--> http://pastebin.com/uG5mh2yQ
<Pepelka> msev@orangepipc:~/libraries/mycroft-core-release-v0.7.7$ screen -XS mycroft-$1 q - Pastebin.com
<CrazyLemon> screen -XS mycroft-voice quit ?
<msev--> a posebi morm kao za vsakega
<msev--> aha
<msev--> no kul
<msev--> jp to dela
<msev--> fala CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> thats for you to find out and me not to care at all :)
<msev--> btw ena mi je odpisala dons :D
<CrazyLemon> btw..i dont care
<msev--> bo "kavica"
<CrazyLemon> drugič dvakrat preberi in ne kopiraj neumnosti :)
<msev--> :P
<msev--> smrk smrk
<CrazyLemon> pa prijateljski nasvet.. manj govori na kavici
<CrazyLemon> wink wink
<msev--> dons nisi razpoložen CrazyLemon :D
<CrazyLemon> sm..če ne bi bil razpoložen ti ne bi dal prijateljskega nasveta
<CrazyLemon> če jo boš spraševal take neumnosti kot včasih kle..pol boljše da manj govoriš :D
<msev--> bom si dal flajštr na usta
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: This App Integrates Spotify Web With Your Ubuntu Desktop  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/awQo_O35mZI/spotify-web-player-desktop-integration-ubuntu
<dz0ny> http://i.imgur.com/hhYJ2wJ.gifv
<msev--> kaj smo že zanč pogruntal glede lokacije systemd unit fajlov :)
<msev--> http://pastebin.com/3PyDHJWE a vam tole uredu zgleda
<Pepelka> [Unit] Description=Mycroft Voice Service [Service] ExecStart=/home/msev/li - Pastebin.com
<CrazyLemon> super
<matjaz> msev-- better
<matjaz> .config/systemd/user
<msev--> matjaz, actually zj sm ugotovu da ta start.sh ne spawna screena
<msev--> tko da bom mogu killat s pkillom
<matjaz> pol pa ni kul
<msev--> medtem ko un mycroft.sh spawna screen samo noče startat
<msev--> za tele posamezne mi je pa en reku da startajo prek systemd-ja
<msev--> (prek start.sh)
<msev--> tko da ja mogu jih bom najdt kko se imenujejo procesi pa pol pokillat
<msev--> a s temu pkillam jih lah po imenu killam ane
<msev--> nerabm vedt točnga pida
<msev-->  pgrep -l mycroft ane
<msev--> da mi lista vse te procese
<msev--> pol pa pkillam vsakega posebj v execstopu
<msev--> kul sounds like a plan :D
<msev--> lahko noč :)
<jabuk> M 1.1 > 5.km  S od KOBARIDA @29/08/2016 01:08:19  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.29+N,+13.58+E
#ubuntu-si 2017-08-21
<b4d> jutro
<napsy_> jutro
<metalcamp_> jutro
<speed-> jutro
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<CrazyLemon> shush
<idioterna> o
<sasa84> elooow :D
<sasa84> a ste kej pridni? :D
<idioterna> smo
<idioterna> sasa84: a si vidla k smo rodil
<sasa84> nisem!!!
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/feni.jpg
<idioterna> nova druzinska clanica
<sasa84> ijoooj, kdo pa je ta cukr! :)
<sasa84> taka ušeska...ful je luštna :)
<sasa84> feni je to?
<idioterna> ja tko je ziva rekla da ji bo ime
<idioterna> zdele sva pr veterinarju
<idioterna> cakam stevilko od maminga chipseta, da jo loh registriram
<idioterna> pa yang mi je spet par tisoc vrstic napisu cez noc
<dz0ny> idioterna: he only cares about you :D
<sasa84> ja ja, zdej majo to v ušesih... ko smo mel mi kena, je dobil sam obesek :)
<sasa84> yang je nazaj???
<dz0ny> we are such infidels
<dz0ny> on je skoz na freenode
<dz0ny> sam tle smo meh
<sasa84> idioterna: pliiiiz, ne mu povedat, da razmišljam kok bi šla z biciklom an morje...bom zgubila plus točke :\
<idioterna> ne bom
<idioterna> a mas koga da gre s tabo
<sasa84> mami je v strunjanu na rehabilitaciji...pa bom šla 1x z biciklom do nje, z mano pride fotr (avto)...pa potem zvečer bicikl sam v avto naložim
<idioterna> kdaj pa gres, mogoce te loh spremlam
<sasa84> bom iskrena... ne vem še točno
<idioterna> sam js bi su pol tut nazaj z biciklom :)
<sasa84> včeraj ej šla...14 dni bo tam
<sasa84> idioterna: vem...jaz te ne bom mogla dohitet, ker bo Å¡el ko sneta skira :)
<idioterna> okol 1. septembra zihr ne morm k majo pamzi ful stvari
<idioterna> ma ne sej se js prilagodim
<sasa84> pa Å¡ola, zvezki, zavijanje itd itd
<idioterna> bl je to da ce gres prvic je fino da ti kdo pove kje zavit
<sasa84> jaz poznam samo staro ceesto
<idioterna> k po tastari cesti je par lustnih bliznc
<sasa84> sem nekej brala, da eni zavijajo na rodik al kam
<idioterna> no sej zdej so kr dobr oznacene
<idioterna> ja kacice-rodik
<idioterna> pa na petrinjah levo
<idioterna> sam to mislm da je zdej ze obvezno
<CrazyLemon> ko prideš na črni kal tudi levo..pa gasa proti hrvaški
<CrazyLemon> :p
<idioterna> so znaki
<sasa84> a to je boljš kot direkt po tastari?
<sasa84> ja CrazyLemon :P
<idioterna> ja, prepovedan je direkt
<idioterna> mislm, znaki so
<idioterna> loh jih ignoriras :)
<sasa84> :D
<sasa84> sej idioterna, zto pa je tko... poslušej yanga...presneti kolesarji ne znajo vozt!
<sasa84> :D
<idioterna> sam so res lepe poti, je brezveze po glavni
<idioterna> sej jim ni treba znat
<idioterna> vozniki motornih vozil morjo pazit
<sasa84> eni ne grejo direkt na črni kal...ampak kao neka bližnjica, ki pa ni bohvi kaj
<idioterna> ja je
<idioterna> tam sva s suni prespala ze
<CrazyLemon> js sm vedno šel po stari cesti..pa je bilo čisto v redu :)
<idioterna> ja sam gor cez vrh je lepse
<idioterna> mimo kamnoloma
<CrazyLemon> sej to je stara cesta..a obstaja še kakšna stara cesta? :D
<idioterna> ja glavna cesta je okoli hriba
<idioterna> po zahodnem delu
<CrazyLemon> ti pa greš čez hrib?
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> tam k se pol odcepi za kakosezerece
<idioterna> una dolga ravna proti cicariji
<idioterna> podgorje?
<idioterna> neko tako ime ma vas
<CrazyLemon> podgorje je pod slavnikom
<idioterna> ja to zna bit to
<idioterna> bom na zemljevid pogledu cakej
<idioterna> ja, praproče pa podgorje
<idioterna> pri petrinju levo pa po uni ravni cez hrib
<sasa84> a to je kao lažja pot?
<CrazyLemon> to je 'lepša' pot
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> v vsakem primeru prideš na 0 nm višine :D
<sasa84> da ni tok prometa verjetno
<sasa84> CrazyLemon: kokr kol...vedno je črni kal :D
<dz0ny> https://github.com/LewisVo/Awesome-Linux-Software
<jabuk> GitHub - LewisVo/Awesome-Linux-Software: 🐧 A list of awesome applications, softwares, tools and other materials for Linux distros.
<jabuk> Awesome-Linux-Software - 🐧 A list of awesome applications, softwares, tools and other materials for Linux distros.
<msev-> dz0ny, kko nardim da mi value not v argos extensionu avtomatsko refresha?
<msev-> pač eni gumbi so k nočm da mi jih refresha (mqtt publish)
<msev-> pa eni k hočm da mi jih autorefresha brez klika na njih (mqtt subscribe)
<dz0ny> ne morš
<dz0ny> lahkda reče scriptname.1s.py
<dz0ny> pa bo vsako sekundo refreshu
<CrazyLemon> " medtem ko mu je hrbet v zasledovalni skupinici ščitil hrbet. "   :DD
<zdobbie> gdo
<sasa84> kateri hrbet je ščiitil hrbet? :P
<zdobbie> nahrbtni hrbet
<msev-> dz0ny, seprav morm ločt une gumbe k aktuirajo v svoj extension pa une k nazaj dajejo status info v drug extension
<msev-> kul to bi Å¡lo
<CrazyLemon> https://www.facebook.com/Jeremythedud/videos/163547627541430/
<jabuk> Jeremy the Dud - Jeremy the Dud trailer is LIVE!!Jeremy...
<jabuk> Jeremy the Dud trailer is LIVE!!Jeremy the Dud is a comedy set in a world where everyone has a disability, and those that don't are treated with the...
<CrazyLemon> ^ must see
<idioterna> evo
<idioterna> sm registriru psa
<idioterna> LJ-BESTDOGEVER3000
<idioterna> al kaj
<zdobbie> LJ-UTIPAS
<CrazyLemon> ^ nice one
<CrazyLemon> idioterna a se da kje preverit lastnika ter podatke o psu s to kodo? :)
<idioterna> se da ja
<idioterna> ce si veterinar.
<CrazyLemon> ni pa nobene spletne strani ali kaj podobnega?
<idioterna> ja je
<idioterna> mislim, veterinar v web page tipka
<idioterna> ko registrira psa
<zdobbie> http://www.uvhvvr.gov.si/si/delovna_podrocja/identifikacija_in_registracija_zivali/psi/centralni_register_psov/
<jabuk> Centralni register psov | Uprava RS za varno hrano, veterinarstvo in varstvo rastlin
<idioterna> https://cis-vurs.gov.si/CRPsi_prod/login.a
<zdobbie> http://storitve-mkgp.gov.si/dad/crpsi_javno/wjavnivpogled.startup
<jabuk> Centralni register psov - podatki o registriranih hi�nih �ivalih
<CrazyLemon> tis a startup
<idioterna> http://www.uvhvvr.gov.si/fileadmin/uvhvvr.gov.si/pageuploads/DELOVNA_PODROCJA/Identifikacija_in_registracija_zivali/2013/PSI/Vloga_za_dostop_do_EPI_in_CRPsi_VA.pdf
<idioterna> tole izpolnis in posljes
<idioterna> pol pa lahko gledas pse
<zdobbie> sej mas tud javni dostop
<CrazyLemon> ali pa klikneš na tale zdobbijev link
<CrazyLemon> a so tole not rfid chipi?
<idioterna> ja
<CrazyLemon> torej en wardrive narediš po ghettu pa zveš vse!
<msev-> a majo embeddane rfid čipe
<msev-> notr v telesu, kužki?
<msev-> like they are cyborgs
<CrazyLemon> cyborgs have proper hardware..like ryzen
<msev->  msev  ~  Razno  JarbasAI  googler pie -n 1 --np
<msev-> 1 Pie - Wikipedia
<msev-> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pie
<msev-> A pie is a baked dish which is usually made of a pastry dough casing that covers or completely contains a filling of various sweet or savoury ingredients. Pies are ...
<jabuk> Pie - Wikipedia
<msev-> kko nej nardim da mi samo tisto vrstico k piše Pie pokaže :D
<msev-> k opis piše
<CrazyLemon> A pie is a baked dish which is usually made of a pastry dough casing that covers or completely contains a filling of various sweet or savoury ingredients. Pies are ...
<CrazyLemon> evo..sam copy paste
<CrazyLemon> pa je!
<CrazyLemon> :>
<msev-> aha že vem
<msev-> kot json outputam
<msev-> in pol lah v jsonu en field samo preberem
<msev-> pismo teli man pagei pa res pomagajo
<zdobbie> he read the fucking man-ual
<msev-> 2 days in a row
<msev-> isto za argos sm ga prebral sam sm mislu da je še kšna dodatna fora zato sm dzonyja še vprašal :D
<pitastrudl> dober dan
<zdobbie> ciao
<jabuk> M 1.6 > 10.km  V od JELÅ AN @21/08/2017 12:22:48  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.49+N,+14.41+E
<speed-> slax0r ALO
<CrazyLemon> http://www.monitor.si/novica/avstralija-bo-blokirala-pirate/181490/
<jabuk> Avstralija bo blokirala pirate | Monitor
<jabuk> Avstralsko sodišče je tamkajšnjim ponudnikom interneta ukazalo blokado 59 spletnih strani ter 127 domen, ki ponujajo piratske vsebine.
<CrazyLemon> poor aussies
<speed-> to se lahko zgodi?
<speed-> v drzavi z tako velko balkansko populacijo? :D
<zdobbie> lahko se zgodi
<CrazyLemon> to se bo zgodilo :D
<speed-> ja dejansko je malo cudno da EU ne forsira tega
<speed-> ampak no bomo vidli
<speed-> yarr harr we are the pirates!
<speed-> :)
<zdobbie> Pirates of the Mura
<zdobbie> vsak na svojem piratskem brodu
<zdobbie> plenite mline
<speed-> :)
<speed-> na nasi strani je samo en mlin
<speed-> TORTUGA
<zdobbie> TORTÜGA*
<speed-> ja sori :D
<idioterna> msev-: majo ja
<msev-> kva to idioterna ne sledim
<msev-> http://zazuapp.org/
<jabuk> Zazu App
<jabuk> Zazu is a new open source productivity app, that allows developers to be in the drivers seat. Unlike other solutions, there are no built in integrations, so every plugin has the full scope of what Zazu has to offer.
<msev-> sam fakin pol pluginov je broken, ma pa promise
<idioterna> msev-: majo rfid chip
<msev-> aja :)
<msev-> a maš doggyja
<idioterna> msev-: http://www.zdcardtech.com/UploadFiles/2016115112725623.png
<idioterna> tko zgleda
<idioterna> mislm, tko ga dajo
<idioterna> levo od vihra
<idioterna> mamo novga psa ja
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/feni.jpg
<msev-> mind control
<msev-> :D
<msev-> haha k lisica je
<msev-> luštn
<idioterna> ja sej feni smo ji zato dal ime k je k fenek
<msev-> sj sm ugotovu
<msev-> :D
<idioterna> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Berger_Blanc_Suisse
<jabuk> Berger Blanc Suisse - Wikipedia
<idioterna> drugac je mesanka, fotr je kao svicar, mama pa tutifruti
<msev-> a je pridna
<idioterna> je.
<dz0ny> Linux xps 4.12.0-11-generic #12-Ubuntu SMP Fri Aug 11 12:26:42 UTC 2017 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<matjaz> Linux mfinzgar 4.12.8-2-ARCH #1 SMP PREEMPT Fri Aug 18 14:08:02 UTC 2017 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<matjaz> Arch user checking in
<zdobersek> Linux yogart 4.9.0-3-amd64 #1 SMP Debian 4.9.30-2+deb9u3 (2017-08-06) x86_64 GNU/Linux
<msev-> mm dz0ny xps
<zdobbie> mmmMMMmmmmmm
<matjaz> MMMmmmMMMMMM
<dz0ny> http://i.imgur.com/RLbDwVv.jpg
<dz0ny> evo sm na AA
<msev-> anonimni alkoholiki?
<pitastrudl> idioterna, kjut doggo
<zdobbie> when you have to be hip, but also have to plug your product https://twitter.com/elonmusk/status/899682569951760384
<dz0ny> :D
<dz0ny> pozabu je rect da ma streha ani uv zaščito
<e1e> hello
<CrazyLemon> howdy stranger
<dz0ny> ranje seznama paketov ... Narejeno
<dz0ny> W: chmod 0700 of directory /var/lib/apt/lists/partial failed - SetupAPTPartialDirectory (1: Operacija ni dovoljena)
<dz0ny> E: Ni mogoče odprti zaklenjene datoteke /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13: Permission denied)
<dz0ny> E: Mape /var/lib/apt/lists/ ni mogoče zakleniti
<dz0ny> W: Težava med razvezovanjem datoteke /var/cache/apt/pkgcache.bin - RemoveCaches (13: Permission denied)
<dz0ny> W: Težava med razvezovanjem datoteke /var/cache/apt/srcpkgcache.bin - RemoveCaches (13: Permission denied)
<dz0ny> zanimivi prevodi
<e1e> watching solar eclipse?
<CrazyLemon> e1e a ni že mimo
<CrazyLemon> v oregonu je bil kdaj..19:50 ?
<e1e> ja, pred par minutam je bil "zadnji"
<dz0ny> https://www.android.com/versions/oreo-8-0/
<jabuk> Android – 8.0 Oreo
<jabuk> Smarter, faster, more powerful and sweeter than ever. The newest release from Android.
<CrazyLemon> kdo bi si mislu
<CrazyLemon> fcking americans
<CrazyLemon> ko je O dajo oreo..ko je bil N pa ne nutella ampak nougat
<CrazyLemon> fucking 'murica
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny a je bil kak event?
<CrazyLemon> live stream?
<dz0ny> nope
<CrazyLemon> HITRA DOSTAVA
<CrazyLemon> This is Photoshop's version of Lorem Ipsum. Proin gravida nibh vel velit auctor aliquet
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> VRAČILO BLAGA
<CrazyLemon> This is Photoshop's version of Lorem Ipsum. Proin gravida nibh vel velit auctor aliquet.
<CrazyLemon> tsk tsk
<dz0ny> kje si spet naroču
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny nisem..sam gledam en hoodie slovenskega proizvajalca :)
#ubuntu-si 2017-08-22
<metalcamp_> jutro
<speed-> jutro
<msev-> https://gogs.io/
<jabuk> Gogs
<jabuk> Gogs is a painless self-hosted Git service.
<napsy_> gitea je bolsi se mi zdi
<napsy_> fork od gogs
<msev-> cool
<napsy_> ampak ce zelis mal bol na pro si raj poglej gitlab
<msev-> jap, thanks
<msev-> kje kupujete diske :D
<CrazyLemon> js ponavadi na tržnici
<msev-> mimovrste? mylemon? geizhals?
<msev-> funtech?
<napsy_> mimorste al pa bigbang
<CrazyLemon> evo ga..pršla riba :D
<CrazyLemon> "kalamari, tuna, sardoni, brancini"
<CrazyLemon> kr v redu izbira :D
<pitastrudl> lal
<pitastrudl> lahk tut na bolhi msev-
<pitastrudl> dobiš še free "zbrisane" podatke
<b4d> msev-: tam kjer so cenejsi :D
<msev-> a lynxa pa Å¡e ni :D
<msev-> učer sm bil na ferati Spodnji plot, ga morm prašat če je legit da sm se po zajli potegnu čez un D del
<msev-> a bi mogu plezat po skali :D
<speed-> msev- geizhals pogledas ja
<speed-> ce pa je sila pa pac bigbang
<speed-> da takoj dobis :D
<speed-> ali pa tu media markt, ce se tu spomnim se :)
<msev-> zj bom mel končn proper arm računalnik
<msev-> za NAS pa za homeassistant pa ostale linux programčke, orange pi pa pol samo za mycrofte pa take fore haha
<msev-> :D
<msev-> pa kodi mejbi
<msev-> k ma exynos notr un :)
<msev-> top shit
<speed-> pa ti si celi hi tech
<speed-> :D
<msev-> js rajš zjutraj pogledam kašne barve je lučka da vidm vremensko napoved kot da bi skoz okno pogledal :D
<speed-> jaz to vidim ko ven stopim
<speed-> pa te se sekiram komaj kak sem zajebal
<speed-> :)
<CrazyLemon> "kašne barve je lučka"
<CrazyLemon> hi tech my ass!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> zakaj za vraga se mi računalnik ne shutdowna ko dam 'izklop' v guiju.. ko pa systemctl poweroff pa normalno shutdowna
<CrazyLemon> acpi issue?
<pitastrudl> hi tech je da zazna da si v sobi in ti pove napoved
<pitastrudl> :D
<sasa84> a CrazyLemon še zdej ni kompa uštimal? :D
<CrazyLemon> stop talking about CrazyLemon as he's not here :)
<CrazyLemon> +if
<sasa84> who is CrazyLemon ?
<CrazyLemon> ignore is such a useful function :)
<idioterna> don't you dare!
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/znanost-in-tehnologija/slovenec-v-singapurju-tudi-v-virusih-je-priloznost/430160
<jabuk> Slovenec v Singapurju: Tudi v virusih je priložnost :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<jabuk> Mali hitri diagnostični testi na nalezljive bolezni, podobni USB-ključku, s katerega izvid lahko prebereta računalnik ali pametni telefon, so plod dela Luka Fajsa in njegovega podjetja, ki ga je ...
<msev-> CrazyLemon, rgb
<msev-> pitastrudl, to je isto možno
<msev-> prek mycrofta pa hass-a
<msev-> in da mi zjutraj recimo samo to pove
<msev-> no sj to mam ubistvu že "briefing" skill za mycrofta
<msev-> da me zbudi pa mi pove cel kup informacij
<b4d> msev-: ti rabis zensko, s facebookom, bos vse in se prevec vedu :D
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> b4d: CrazyLemon tud ni slab!
<msev-> b4d haha :D
<msev-> pa še mal fitnesa bom mel zvečer zastonj :D
<msev-> če je krunner tok hud zakaj ne portajo vseh njegovih featurejev v gnome
<pitastrudl> fitness za ušesa k jo boš mogu skos poslušat
<pitastrudl> :D
<idioterna> https://i.redd.it/5ybj7f4wg7hz.png
<CrazyLemon> lol
<b4d> hehe
<msev-> retardos
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl a v kopru je Å¡e vedno aktualen tist 'bike sharing' ?
<msev-> wife sharing?
<idioterna> i'll gladly share my wife when i get married
<idioterna> do takrat se mors pa z njo zment, kar bo dost tezje kot z mano :)
<idioterna> https://trends.google.com/trends/explore?date=now%201-d&geo=US&q=solar%20esclipse,my%20eyes%20hurt
<jabuk> solar esclipse, my eyes hurt – Google Trendi
<idioterna> https://cdn.theatlantic.com/assets/media/img/mt/2017/08/AP_17233688604864/lead_960.jpg
<jabuk> Raziščite zanimanje za iskanje za solar esclipse, my eyes hurt glede na čas, lokacijo in priljubljenost v Google Trendih
<speed-> idioterna haha
<speed-> mislis da bi bilo lazje ce bi jo ozeno? :)
<msev-> http://www.sphero.com/ollie hudo; https://cylonjs.com/documentation/drivers/ollie/ , https://gobot.io/documentation/platforms/ollie/
<jabuk> Sphero | Connected Toys
<jabuk> Based in Boulder, CO, Sphero fuses physical robotic toys, digital apps, and entertainment experiences to unlock the true potential of play and inspire tomorrow’s creators.
<msev-> kko zj to povežeš zj vse skupi kle vidm da ta gobot support in ollie robota in mqtt protokol
<msev-> kko povežeš oboje med sabo
<msev-> :D
<msev-> https://github.com/hybridgroup/gobot/blob/master/examples/ollie_mqtt.go
<jabuk> gobot/ollie_mqtt.go at master · hybridgroup/gobot · GitHub
<msev-> nevermind :)
<jabuk> gobot - Golang framework for robotics, drones, and the Internet of Things (IoT)
<zdobbie> "THE FUTURE OF APP-ENABLED DRIVING"
<zdobbie> fuck off
<CrazyLemon> .motjr
<CrazyLemon> .morje
<jabuk> Postaja OB Piran (NIB) - Jadransko morje: Temperatura ni na voljo
<jabuk> Postaja Debeli Rtič (Zora) - Jadransko morje: 23.0°C
<jabuk> Postaja Koper - kapitanija - Jadransko morje: 22.5°C
<jabuk> Postaja Tržaški zaliv (Zarja) - Jadransko morje: Temperatura ni na voljo
<CrazyLemon> funtech servis pravi da pri njih deluje normalno
<CrazyLemon> so meh
<CrazyLemon> RAM that is
<msev-> in a ti nočejo zamenat al kaj
<idioterna> speed-: ne vem
<idioterna> speed-: najbrz ne
<zdobbie> hjao
<zdobbie> zdej dvakrat na dan menjujem graficne kartice
<zdobbie> v 30-kilski kisti, k jo vlecem izpod mize
<zdobbie> woe is me
<dz0ny> .aptf libxml/xmlversion.h
<jabuk> /usr/include/libxml2/libxml/xmlversion.h > libxml2-dev
<CrazyLemon> msev- nope..oni so testirali in 'vse v redu'
<CrazyLemon> tko da mi bodo vrnili js pa nikoli več ne bom kupu pri funtechu :)
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie zakaj menjujes?
<dz0ny> .aptf ffi.h
<jabuk> /usr/include/powerpc64le-linux-gnu/ffi.h > libffi-dev [ppc64el]
<jabuk> /usr/include/powerpc-linux-gnu/ffi.h > libffi-dev [powerpc]
<jabuk> /usr/include/i386-linux-gnu/ffi.h > libffi-dev [i386]
<jabuk> /usr/include/arm-linux-gnueabihf/ffi.h > libffi-dev [armhf]
<jabuk> /usr/include/aarch64-linux-gnu/ffi.h > libffi-dev [arm64]
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: noclip cheats mu ne delajo
<zdobbie> ke rabim amd za meso
<zdobbie> méso
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: ping me if necessareh
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie neces..what
<zdobbie> if neces to surge
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon a pri tebi pa ne dela al kaj
<pitastrudl> kak ram pa
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl some corsair
<pitastrudl> also nisem vedel da obstaja bike sharing v kp
<pitastrudl> source?
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl a ni bila ena postaja tam zravn tebe..bl levo proti semedeli?
<pitastrudl> also želiš da ti jaz testiram?
<pitastrudl> errrr
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie zakurblaj..js mam steam odprt
<pitastrudl> veš da nimam pojma
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl ne bike share ampak bike rent stuff
<CrazyLemon> aka bicikelj
<pitastrudl> AHA
<pitastrudl> opala, caps
<pitastrudl> ja sej, pač to sem mislil
<pitastrudl> http://www.primorske.si/Novice/Istra/Iz-Kopra-in-Izole-umikajo-avtomatizirane-kolesarni
<jabuk> Iz Kopra in Izole umikajo avtomatizirane kolesarnice- Primorske Novice
<jabuk> Primorske novice so spletni dnevnik z aktualno vsebino z Goriškega, Slovenske Istre in srednje Primorske.
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl to ja
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie Å¡e danes?
<zdobbie> ja prit online
<zdobbie> cakam ...
<CrazyLemon> zdob is currently offline, they will receive your message the next time they log in.
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie ^
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie i'm done for today
<CrazyLemon> gg..u were better
<CrazyLemon> in the second half :>
<zdobbie> gg
<msev-> maribor Å¡ampinion!
<msev-> hahah
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DHzCkDEVwAMej3v.jpg:large
<msev-> Error: Parse error on line 1:
<msev->   "listener": {  	"module": "sn
<msev-> ------------^
<msev-> Expecting 'EOF', '}', ',', ']', got ':'
<msev-> kva to pomen
<CrazyLemon> točno to kar piše
<CrazyLemon> :)
<msev-> zakaj pa pričakuje tm zaklepaj
<msev-> ah že vem
<msev-> nope
<msev-> https://pastebin.com/tXUgiq1u kaj je narobe s temu jsonom
<msev-> a kdo vid
<msev-> :D
<polz> msev-: začetek manjka?
<msev-> jap
<msev-> sm zrihtal
<polz> no, to je narobe.
<polz> lepo.
 * polz gre spat
<polz> 'konoč vsem.
<msev-> konoč
#ubuntu-si 2017-08-23
<speed-> jutro
<zdobbie> mh
<msev-> jutro
<b4d> jutro
<CrazyLemon> https://scontent-frt3-2.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t31.0-8/20988865_10154890837618097_6464281555312938149_o.jpg?oh=596fb3df99c481ff9fc90fba45f9ca46&oe=5A33BBE9
<zdobbie> very meh
<CrazyLemon> c'mon..tis purdy
<b4d> obala je smeti :D
<napsy_> lp
<CrazyLemon> ljubljana jé smeti!
<msev-> purdy
<zdobbie> turdy
<CrazyLemon> amen sister
<CrazyLemon> .yt megan leavey
<jabuk> Megan Leavey Trailer #1 (2017) Kate Mara Drama Movie HD https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BhACgAuE88k
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon its purdy
<pitastrudl> also kje je to
<zdobbie> what is this
<zdobbie> minesweeper rex
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl koper
<pitastrudl> top of tuš?
<CrazyLemon> ja
<pitastrudl> nice
<pitastrudl> nisem Å¡e bil gor nikol :D
<idioterna> a na luni
<pitastrudl> jap
<idioterna> jsm bil, boring je
<idioterna> slabe restavracije, nobenih zurov
<CrazyLemon> we all know jure likes them parties
<CrazyLemon> https://www.facebook.com/viberateOFC/posts/1981599205445961
<jabuk> Viberate - !!!PHISHING ALERT!!!There is a phishing... | Facebook
<jabuk> !!!PHISHING ALERT!!!There is a phishing website at www.viberate.ltd/index.htmlDO NOT SEND ETHER TO THE ADDRESS POSTED THERE.Crowdsale start is still...
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie vidu sky race hub? pretty impressive
<zdobbie> nisem
<CrazyLemon> .yt gcn sky race hub
<jabuk> Inside The Team Sky Race Hub | Vuelta a España 2017 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KADe1gFSVE8
<zdobbie> aight I guess
<zdobbie> google campus, but for cyclists
<Matthai> hmm, kaj pomeni tole:
<Matthai> tole: /bin/sh: 1: /etc/openvpn/checkvpn.sh: Permission denied
<Matthai> a da imam napako v prvi vrstici?
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> da #!/bin/sh ni executable
<Matthai> aha, kako pa to rešim? chmod +x /bin/sh ??
<speed-> /bin/sh je tak ze executable
<speed-> permission mas nek problem :)
<idioterna> Matthai: najprej poglej izpis "head /etc/openvpn/checkvpn.sh"
<idioterna> potem pa ls -la /bin/sh
<zdobbie> poglej, cigav je /etc/openvpn/checkvpn.sh
<idioterna> da vids kaj je
<idioterna> verjetno je /bin/sh link na /bin/bash al pa /bin/dash al pa /bin/zsh
<idioterna> v vsakem primeru mora bit tut link destination executable
<idioterna> ce hoces da to dela
<Matthai> takole je: /bin/sh -> dash
<Matthai>  ls -lha /etc/openvpn/checkvpn.sh
<Matthai> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 1,3K avg 23 12:45 /etc/openvpn/checkvpn.sh
<Matthai> head /etc/openvpn/checkvpn.sh
<Matthai> #! /bin/sh
<Matthai> ...
<msev-> a bi blo možn sam krunnerja zapakirat kot snap in bi potem delal notr v gnomeu? :D
<msev-> drgač zj tega zazu-ja uporabljam in je kr uredu
<msev-> sam mogoč bi blo zanimiv
<speed-> ka zaj delamo kaj pa zakaj ne
<b4d> ble
<speed-> se 15min muke in trplenja
<speed-> :)
<b4d> meni se malo vec
<b4d> sem vmes imel nekaj izhoda :D
<Matthai> evo, tole je problem o katerem sem prej spraševal: https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/6672/bin-sh-permission-denied?new=1
<speed-> eh jaz sem bil pol dneva okoli
<speed-> samo tak dalec sem
<speed-> da mi ni vec mar
<speed-> :)
<b4d> Matthai: #!/bin/sh v skripti imas tukaj presledek
<b4d> mora pa biti skupaj
<b4d> probaj ce je to
<b4d> nah pozabi, nima veze ce je presledek al pa ne :(
<Matthai> hmm, sem ravno probal in je spet isti problem
<zdobbie> Matthai: pa poganjas kot root?
<Matthai> ja, v sudo crontab -e sem dodal
<Matthai> se pravi naj bi bil crontab s sudo privilegiji
<Matthai> vsaj tako razumem zadevo
<b4d> Matthai: mogoce raje dodaj v /etc/cron.d/eno_ime
<Matthai> ?? kako to misliš?
<Matthai> to je direktorij
<b4d> cron.d ja
<b4d> znotraj naredi poljuben file
<b4d> v katerega das cron entry
<b4d> temu pa lahko definiras kot kateri user naj bo zagnan
<b4d> */1  *  *   *   *   root    /etc/openvpn/checkvpn.sh
<b4d> tole je malo iz glave, ampak tako bos videl ce user zafrkava
<b4d> bash /etc/openvpn/checkvpn.sh                #lahko tudi tako poskusis zagnat, pa vrzes to prvo shabang vrstico ven iz skripte
<Matthai> zdaj v syslogu vidi, da SE zaganja kot root
<Matthai> https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/6672/bin-sh-permission-denied?new=1
<jabuk> /bin/sh: Permission denied - Ubuntu.si Forum
<jabuk> Imam neko skripto, ki periodično (na minuto) preverja ali VPN povezava do serverja obstaja, in sicer tako, da pošlje 8 pingov na interni IP od VPN serverja.
<Matthai> BBL...
<b4d> Matthai: nekje omenjajo tudi tole:  either the script lacks the execution flag, or it's not possible to reach it because some of its ancestor directories lack the execution flag.
<b4d> poglej se gor po direktorijih kaj pravijo pravice
<e1e> hello
<CrazyLemon> buhdej dečva :p
<e1e> kk kej?
<CrazyLemon> malce zmatrano
<CrazyLemon> malce lačno
<CrazyLemon> tko da ..brb - kosilo :)
<e1e> a še nisi mel večerje?
<CrazyLemon> še proper kosila nism mel kaj šele večerje! :)
<e1e> ok, kej dobrega?
<e1e> kk to?
<zdobbie> hujsa
<CrazyLemon> ^
<CrazyLemon> zato sm zdaj mel proper večerjo + sladico + sadje !
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie wanna play?
<CrazyLemon> jutri/v petek dobim ram tko da..imma up the game a bit or two
<metalcamp_> si ziher, da bo bug-free? :)
<e1e> ja seveda...mal zgrešeno "hujšanje"
<CrazyLemon> metalcamp_ ram?
<CrazyLemon> ne..vrnili mi bodo tistega ki sm ga gor poslal
<zdobbie> prit
<CrazyLemon> tole je njihov test.. timings mi ne paše najbl
<CrazyLemon> https://imgur.com/a/rRDMC
<jabuk> Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet
<jabuk> Post with 0 views.
<CrazyLemon> Tested Latency 15-17-17-35    tole je official spec
<dz0ny> well ne deza z apu
<dz0ny> dela*
<CrazyLemon> ryzen*
<CrazyLemon> a kupi kdo? 60€ pa je vaš :)
<zdobbie> lul
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie ker server?!
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie da faq dude..kak cs:go zdaj igraš?!
<CrazyLemon> traitor
<zdobbie> na wc se grem
<metalcamp_> CrazyLemon: 30 :D
<CrazyLemon> metalcamp_ k..pol rama dobiš
<metalcamp_> nah, not serious
<metalcamp_> itak razmišljam o nekem laptopu
<metalcamp_> desktop trenutno ne pride v poštev
<CrazyLemon> laptops are meh
<metalcamp_> če si mobilen vsakih nekaj dni kaj drugega niti ne pride v poštev
<metalcamp_> 64GB rama je dovolj :>
<metalcamp_> sicer je to že skoraj desktop, ampak se da dobiti za dokaj spodobne cene
<metalcamp_> spodobno ceno*
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie driver crash
<zdobbie> ofc
<dz0ny> :D
<dz0ny> pomoje amdju ne pase morski zrak
<zdobbie> sol je not odbu
<zdobbie> dobu
<zdobbie> lmao
<zdobbie> hibernate koncno dela na linuksih
<zdobbie> pa ne vem, ktera posast to deva na tipkovnico
<e1e> dans sm gledla, če še monitor in tipkovnica delujeta in na srečo še :) zanima me sam kk težk je prilagodit funkcijske tipke, ker jih več kot pol ne dela?
<lynxlynxlynx> ni težko
<lynxlynxlynx> ziher so tudi vmesniki
<e1e> aha, no to je bolj stara tipkovnica, očitno bla narejena za windowse, js bi pa mela druge stvari gor nastavljene
<dz0ny> media keys?
<e1e> ja tudi...sicer tist neki dela play/back/fw, mute, ampak druge ne, recimo media center, približaj/oddalji, domača mapa in podobne
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie kateri je bil mohorič danes?
<zdobbie> ne vem
<zdobbie> 4.
<lynxlynxlynx> msev-: ping
<e1e> kaj so zdej vse te "Å¡katle" za pc tak Å¡iroke?
<idioterna> da grejo not hladilniki pa graficne kartice
<CrazyLemon> niso vse
<CrazyLemon> sam tiste fensi
<e1e> sm zmerla prostor za pc, pa je lahko sam nekje 9cm širine 45cm dolžine in okoli 50 globine
<e1e> a je kakšno takšno ohišje oz bo šlo vse not?
<CrazyLemon> 9cm Å¡irine? :D
<e1e> ja...
<e1e> sm prav Å¡la 2x zmerit, ker se mi je mal zdel...
<e1e> no pred kakimi 15leti so bli še tanši, ker je star pc mel še na vsaki strani kakšen 1 ali 2...
<e1e> ne morm nove mize sam zato kupit, ker je drugač še čist vredu
<CrazyLemon> https://www.facebook.com/MeteoEU/posts/1921204811476379
<jabuk> Meteo Europe - Breathtaking Pictures of the #SunEclipse... | Facebook
<jabuk> Breathtaking Pictures of the #SunEclipseSource : NASA - National Aeronautics and Space Administration*Steffen*
<e1e> torej še obstajajo takšne, kjer gre vse not?
<CrazyLemon> 9 cm širine? ne vem če :D
<e1e> hmm, nevem če bo zravn mize še tulk placa, da bi ga tja dala...
<CrazyLemon> kje pa maš zdaj škatlo?
<e1e> kako pa je s bluetooth, pri pcjih?
<CrazyLemon> slabo..kupiš bluetooth usb dongle pa je :)
<e1e> ja tista pride not, ko je 7,5cm sam bla Å¡katla...
<e1e> sam vn je ročka štrlela zgoraj...
<e1e> tistga bom vrjetno dala eni sorodnice, sploh če ma še kr sam tistga mojga prvega, ko so bli win98 gor pa vsaj 20 let star lol
<CrazyLemon> ln
<e1e> ok ln
#ubuntu-si 2017-08-24
<b4d> hai
<speed-> jutro
<b4d> samo midva resna :D
<speed-> tocno tak
<speed-> vse ostalo neki hobi delavci
<zdobbie> come again
<speed-> no no
<metalcamp_> helou
<speed-> \o
<metalcamp_> sup
<speed-> pa nic
<speed-> glumim glivo :)
<metalcamp_> :D
<speed-> ti?
<zdobbie> he work
<zdobbie> he ignore
<metalcamp_> zdobbie: mislia glumi glivo?
<zdobbie> ne, ti
<CrazyLemon> torej dve glivi?
<CrazyLemon> strava mi predlaga da zasledujem ruje krone
<CrazyLemon> whoever that weirdo is
<napsy_> lp
<Matthai> hoj, če nadaljujemo od včeraj... kdo ve tole: https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/6672/bin-sh-permission-denied?new=1
<pitastrudl> v prvi vrstici maš presledek?
<pitastrudl> #!/bin/sh daj pa probaj
<Matthai> to sem popravil, pa je isto
<Matthai> sicer pa naj to ne bi imelo veze
<pitastrudl> sem pogledal, maš prav
<pitastrudl> Matthai mogoče probaj "sudo crontab -e" pa dodaj notri
<pitastrudl> če hočeš zaganjat skripte v corntab kot root ga moraš zagnat kot root
<pitastrudl> naj bi blo tko
<Matthai> saj tako sem ga dodal v crontab
<Matthai> sudo crontab -e
<b4d> Matthai: a vse parent direktorije si preveril od skripte da so tudi executable?
<Matthai> in syslog pravi, da zadeva teče kot root
<b4d> prav zanima me kaj bo tukaj problem, malo me zmanjka
<pitastrudl> aha
<Matthai> parent direktorije?
<Matthai> mislim, skripta je dosti preprosta... čaki, bom pastnil
<b4d> ja pac /etc mora bit x, /etc/openvpn mora bit x
<dz0ny> Matthai: cron teče pod drugim userjem
<Matthai> dz0ny, ne razumem
<Matthai> https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/44516/#Comment_44516
<jabuk> /bin/sh: Permission denied - Ubuntu.si Forum
<jabuk> Imam neko skripto, ki periodično (na minuto) preverja ali VPN povezava do serverja obstaja, in sicer tako, da pošlje 8 pingov na interni IP od VPN serverja.
<Matthai> tole je cela skripta
<matjaz> Matthai, to maš Ubuntu al kaj drugega?
<CrazyLemon> rpi
<CrazyLemon> torej..rasbian?
<zdobbie> y
<CrazyLemon> ryasbian?
<CrazyLemon> rasbyan?
<CrazyLemon> which one?!?!
<matjaz> rasblyat
<matjaz> we need this
<pitastrudl> namesto sudo maš "сука"
<matjaz> ne, vlad
<matjaz> vlad apt update
<CrazyLemon> vlad doesnt update..vlad upgrades
<Matthai> matjaz, imam Ubuntu Mate
<Matthai> uff, tole je pa weird... naredil sme novo skripto foo.sh, notri skopiral vsebino checkvpn.sh in checkvpn.sh kompletno pobrisal... pa Å¡e vedno dobivam maile???
<matjaz> crontab -l
<Matthai> #*/5 * * * * /bin/sh /etc/openvpn/checkvpn.sh
<Matthai> */1 * * * * /bin/sh /etc/openvpn/foo.sh
<Matthai> (kot sudo su)
<matjaz> pa preveri za svojega uporabnika
<Matthai> crontab -l
<Matthai> no crontab for camguard
<Matthai> sudo apt-get install --reinstall ssmtp sem tudi že dal
<Matthai> omg, omg, I'm so stupid
<Matthai> ugotovil sem,d a ko sem ugasnil mašino, so obvestila še kar prihajala
<Matthai> in potem ugotovil, da obvestila sploh niso prihajala od te mašine! :-)
<lynxlynx> wrtgl mi crkuje; a ga je tačas nadomestilo kaj podobno famoznega?
<idioterna> wrt54gl?
<idioterna> nic ni primerljivo iconic
<idioterna> jsm obupal in pristal nazaj na navadnem PCju
<lynxlynx> ja
<jabuk> M 2 > 14.km JV od REKE (RIJEKA, HRVAÅ KA) @24/08/2017 14:47:32  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.25+N,+14.58+E
<Matthai> idioterna, jaz sem si zadnjič naredil AP temelječ na Raspberry 3
<Matthai> in sem bil kar zadovoljen, dokler nisem zadeve razmontiral pa za nekaj drugega uporabil :-)
<idioterna> ja sam js mam zdej 300/300 net
<idioterna> ne morm met rpi za to
<Matthai> aja :-)
<Matthai> kaj pa mikrotik?
<idioterna> pc mam
<pitastrudl> kaj maš pfsense?
<pitastrudl> tudi
<idioterna> ne
<idioterna> na roke
<zdobbie> such poshness
<jabuk> M 1.4 > 9.km  S od RADELJ OB DRAVI @24/08/2017 15:37:58  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.7+N,+15.23+E
<b4d> Matthai: amazing :)
<Matthai> ane... jaz pa skoraj doktoriram tukaj :)
<jabuk> M 2.3 > 13.km  V od REKE (RIJEKA, HRVAÅ KA) @24/08/2017 16:15:51  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.34+N,+14.59+E
<jabuk> M 1.3 > 9.km JZ od LOGATCA @24/08/2017 16:16:05  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.86+N,+14.15+E
<CrazyLemon> good ol' ryzen
<CrazyLemon> [  399.710757] http[3468]: segfault at 70 ip 0000564eca76b92b sp 00007ffcd2436b10 error 6 in http[564eca765000+1b000]
<CrazyLemon> and fucking old corsair issues
<CrazyLemon> gnome-shell[1431]: segfault at 1 ip 0000000000000001 sp 00007ffecaef21d8 error 14
<CrazyLemon> yay..segfault everything!
<zdobbie> ip #1 HEY
<CrazyLemon> when corsair segfaults..he starts with #1
<CrazyLemon> prodam APU PC + 8gb ddr4 corsair za 100€ :D
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie wanna play a quick one?
<zdobbie> gosh darnit!
<zdobbie> grafo moram zamenjat
<zdobbie> amm
<zdobbie> bom preskocu danes
<CrazyLemon> pa kaj ta amd ne dela al kuga
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie you are missing a great play by me
<zdobbie> k.
<CrazyLemon> 17:9
<CrazyLemon> pa Å¡e ni konec!
<idioterna> kr sirok monitor
<CrazyLemon> 34:25 final score
<idioterna> tacga pa se nism vidu
<idioterna> nc, later
<CrazyLemon> ni se konec ne!
<CrazyLemon> evo ga..final 43:29
<CrazyLemon> pretty k
<jabuk> M 1.3 > 15.km  V od REKE (RIJEKA, HRVAÅ KA) @24/08/2017 22:23:48  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.3+N,+14.62+E
<zdobbie> congrats
<CrazyLemon> tnx
<CrazyLemon> much appreciated
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=skU1M2KUXE4
<jabuk> Introducing GNOME Settings (aka the new Control Center) - YouTube
<jabuk> This is how the new Settings app is looking like. It'll be the default layout for GNOME 3.26 release (which is just around the corner!)
<pitastrudl> ma kdo mogoce kake 2.5" IDE diske odveč?
#ubuntu-si 2017-08-25
<zdobbie> mrtvo
<idioterna> who?
<b4d> oh noez
<b4d> se vidi da je petek, speeda ni :d
<idioterna> hehe
<idioterna> a v avstriji ne delajo ob petkih?
<zdobbie> [x] rekt [x] quite rekt
<b4d> ko ti OOM ubije backup ker kuri prevec
<b4d> sus v glavooo
<idioterna> zanimiv
<idioterna> s cim pa backupiras?
<b4d> duplicity
<b4d> tako je ko imas stranke, ki furajo velike biznise na virtualkah s samo 4G
<idioterna> aja kriptiras?
<b4d> jp
<idioterna> naredi nov full backup
<idioterna> incrementalsi lahko dost rama pozrejo
<b4d> hudic je ker se je tokrat prvic zjokal prav pri full backupu
<b4d> pred tem je zadnji inkrement naredil normalno
<b4d> moram pogledat malo ce je kaksna nova verzija
<idioterna> weird
<speed-> kaj ga ni
<speed-> HALO
<speed-> samo pac 2uri zamudo :D
<pitastrudl> ma kdo mogoce kake 2.5" IDE diske odveč?
<speed-> IDE? :D
<pitastrudl> also, morgen
<pitastrudl> speed-:  ja, IDE
<pitastrudl> :D
<speed-> bast from the past?
<speed-> blast+
<pitastrudl> yep
<pitastrudl> sm laufu en laptop kot mini servercek doma
<pitastrudl> od dedija stari laptop dell latitude 110l
<pitastrudl> delu brez problema 10 let, pol pa kr naenkrat je spuscu take zvokove k jih noces ponavad slisat iz katere kol masine :D
<pitastrudl> k da bi glava zacela drajsat z vso mocjo po plošči
<speed-> :)
<speed-> ej jaz zal nimam
<speed-> pa to dobit je ze skoraj umetnost pomoje hehe
<pitastrudl> so mel neki na bolhi, sam kr zginjajo
<pitastrudl> al je pa kak tip ki je iz druzga konca slovenije iz kraja ki ga še nisi slišal
<pitastrudl> :D
<zdobbie> literally Koper
<speed-> ^^
<speed-> secovlje
<speed-> ali ka je tam v kotu pri meji
<speed-> :)
<pitastrudl> lmao :D
<idioterna> vcasih je bil jorasland
<idioterna> zdej pa mislm da so ga aneksiral sosedje
<speed-> pa mislim da zaradi njega nocejo podpret arbitraze!
<speed-> :D
<idioterna> aja, so jezni k so ga oni dobil
<idioterna> vse nam dajo, sam da se njega poleg poberemo
<speed-> ja
<speed-> celo istro
<speed-> samo mejte ga
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl za 50€ dobiš cel apu strežnik :P
<pitastrudl> ti pa tvoj APU :D
<pitastrudl> a ma IDE disk
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl za dodatnih 50€ dobiš zravn še 8gb ddr4 3000mhz corsair ram :P
<pitastrudl> ja, ampak ima IDE disk?
<speed-> lol
<speed-> jebes IDE disk
<pitastrudl> :D
<speed-> vrzi to vse skup v smeti
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl nope..sata.. tisti k si ga ti prinesu :)
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon:  pol me ne zanima zal :D
<pitastrudl> mora met IDE
<pitastrudl> drgač ni ta prava zadeva
<speed-> pa turbo tipko ?
<CrazyLemon> ne kompliciraj čuj..za 100€ dobiš ogromno tega!
<CrazyLemon> :>
<speed-> pa nalepko Jerovšek computers
<speed-> ali ka so bili :D
<CrazyLemon> jerovšek ja
<idioterna> jsm tut mel jerovsek
<idioterna> 40MHz 386DX s koprocesorjem
<idioterna> pa 4 mega rama.
<speed-> A JE MEL TURBO
<speed-> :)
<idioterna> je mel ja
<idioterna> ce si izklopu je ratu 16
<speed-> whoa
<idioterna> kul za tetris ko je prehitr ratu
<speed-> jaz sem mel 486 40mhz
<speed-> 200mb diska
<speed-> te pa sem cdrom dobo
<speed-> kake pizdarije :D
<speed-> da si ga nisem mogel celega presnemat!
<CrazyLemon> kje je najboljše dat oglas za hardware? bolha je preveč nabasana.. slo-tech? letgo?
<CrazyLemon> https://www.reddit.com/r/Games/comments/6vvymy/former_half_life_writer_mark_laidlaw_releases/?st=j6ro6y6p&sh=965d39b1
<jabuk> Former half life writer mark laidlaw releases possible half life 3 plot summary on his website : Games
<jabuk> reddit: the front page of the internet
<CrazyLemon> https://github.com/Jackathan/MarcLaidlaw-Epistle3/blob/master/Epistle3_Corrected.md
<jabuk> MarcLaidlaw-Epistle3/Epistle3_Corrected.md at master · Jackathan/MarcLaidlaw-Epistle3 · GitHub
<jabuk> MarcLaidlaw-Epistle3 - Just being archived for posterity.
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon:  bolha je glih praw
<pitastrudl> drgač mas slotech, salomonov oglasnik pa tut obala.net ma neke svoje oglase
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl kako glih prav če je tam miljarda oglasov..noone is gonna see my awesome APU
<pitastrudl> ga nared dobrga da ga opazjo
<pitastrudl> :p
<pitastrudl> če bi ga dal gor že takoj ko si ga začel tuki oglašvat bi ga pomoje že prodal
<CrazyLemon> so not true
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl kero ceno da dam za APU? 8gb rama + 500gb disk + 450W PSU
<pitastrudl> no idea kaj naj bi bla posebnost APUja
<pitastrudl> pač
<pitastrudl> enlighten me
<pitastrudl> kok je to dober? lahko laufa csgo? minecraft?
<CrazyLemon> of course da lahk laufa cs:go.. če lahk laufa insurgency pol je dvakrat boljši v cs:go
<pitastrudl> aja? si ziher
<pitastrudl> pač men iinsurgency dela tm okol 60fps na laptopu
<pitastrudl> csgo pa pod 40
<CrazyLemon> zihr.. insurgency > cs:go
<CrazyLemon> exactly my point
<pitastrudl> kaj ma pol to neko novo plato
<pitastrudl> da ma ddr4 rame
<CrazyLemon> F that underoptimized piece of crap :D
<pitastrudl> lmao
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl nope..apu ma ddr3 ram... ddr4 ram je čist druga zadeva.. ločena :)
<pitastrudl> aha ok
<pitastrudl> po 100€ nebi dal
<pitastrudl> 150€ max
<pitastrudl> pomoje če daš tam 130€ je ok
<pitastrudl> ker 8gb ddr3 je tut neki vredn
<pitastrudl> je tm okol 50-40€ na bolhi ponavad
<pitastrudl> semizdi
<CrazyLemon> aja..pa ubuntu je gor
<CrazyLemon> tko da..70€ za vse skupaj ? :D
<pitastrudl> če hočeš hiter prodat pol ja
<pitastrudl> 70€ je nizko :P
<pitastrudl> daj 100€
<pitastrudl> pa vidi kak je za en teden, če noben ne bo kupu, pol dej na 70
<CrazyLemon> https://paste.sh/zNww804G#GcimQYCjDaYpPpQHeqK47txV
<jabuk> paste.sh · encrypted pastebin
<CrazyLemon> evo tole je
<CrazyLemon> aja
<CrazyLemon> pa Å¡e tist 500gb disk
<CrazyLemon> ki ne vem kaj za ena firma je?
<pitastrudl> seagate
<pitastrudl> barracuda
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl seagate al kaj si mi dal?
<CrazyLemon> k
<pitastrudl> 7.2k
<pitastrudl> pač ja no
<pitastrudl> nebi šou pod 100€
<CrazyLemon> ma js bi
<CrazyLemon> ker folk hoče windowse
<CrazyLemon> js jih pa nimam :D
<pitastrudl> disk 10, plata 10,cpu20,rami30, psu 5, ohisje 5
<pitastrudl> evo je 80€
<pitastrudl> pa se to vse neki pocen ane :D
<pitastrudl> ja dej pol za 80€
<CrazyLemon> evo..sm dal ceno 80€
<CrazyLemon> pa še plačal 1.2€ da mi ga dvakrat na dan vrže na začetek
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> naslednjih 30 dni
<CrazyLemon> http://www.bolha.com/racunalnistvo/namizni-racunalniki/racunalniski-kompleti/racunalnik-apu-amd-a-serie-a6-3650-8gb-ram-500gb-disk--1327022514.html
<jabuk> Računalnik APU (AMD A-Serie A6-3650, 8GB RAM, 500GB disk) :: bolha.com
<jabuk> * Ohišje LC Power MIDI 648B * LC-POWER Office LC420H-12 V1.3 420W ATX * Matična plošča ASRock A75M-HVS FM1 * Procesor AMD A-Serie A6-3650, 2,60GHz,
<speed-> overpriced
<speed-> :p
<CrazyLemon> sj zate je nižja cena!
<CrazyLemon> :)
<speed-> meh mam dosti takih zadev doma
<speed-> prevec tbh :)
<CrazyLemon> dont be silly
<CrazyLemon> nikoli ni preveč :)
<speed-> eh
<speed-> stare robe je skos prevec
<speed-> te pa se to sem pa tja nekaj nosi
<speed-> in nakoncu nimas da 1 comp skup das :D
<pitastrudl> speed-:  če praviš da maš preveč, dej pobrski za kak 2.5" IDE disk
<pitastrudl> :DD
<speed-> nimam IDe
<pitastrudl> :(
<b4d> kaksen moski pa si ce nimas IDE?
<CrazyLemon> sodoben moški!
<b4d> lepa :D
<msev-> lynxlynxlynx, kašno turco greste pol :D
<lynxlynxlynx> se bomo zvečer ob pivu zmenil
<lynxlynxlynx> najbrž bom edini na dvodnevni
<msev-> js grem sicer v soboto tm na Worthersee pa v nedelo vrjetn na uno družinsko ferato na Kanin z eno punco tko da se vrjetn ne bom mogu prdružt
<msev-> ampak vseen me pa zanimajo vaše ture :D
<msev-> fletn, a se dostkrat tko dobite skupaj?
<lynxlynxlynx> ne več
<lynxlynxlynx> včasih smo se vsak teden
<lynxlynxlynx> pač, mora en zbobnat, sicer se nič ne zgodi
<msev-> fajn vseen :)
<msev-> kok se mi vleče tale petek :D
<speed-> eh samo tiho boj
<speed-> si bom strik pomali zvezal
<speed-> :D
<matjaz> .yt fejst pomale
<jabuk> Fejst pomale - Nika Zorjan (Despacito Cover in exotic dialect) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I4atf_xpR_o
<matjaz> exotic dialect
<matjaz> ...
<metalcamp_> oh noes
<speed-> exotic jup
<zdobbie> kolko ekzotov mamo pole na tem kanalu!
<speed-> samo 2
<speed-> pa enega fake
<speed-> prekmurko ozeno pa misli da ga to naredi nasega
<speed-> pa se grdo motri
<speed-> moti*
<zdobbie> kej je pa oni saso? ka edino kaj tam v Grazu naredi?
<speed-> na magni je :D
<speed-> posojen
<speed-> revcek :)
<zdobbie> a ze lakira
<speed-> programira
<speed-> draga kurbica za najem
<speed-> 20k na mesec
<speed-> :D
<zdobbie> lol
<matjaz> F R I Y A Y
<speed-> juhu
<speed-> se par minut
<speed-> pa odpickam
<speed-> :)
<matjaz> enako
<matjaz> na piknik!
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie as vidu mohorica pa spilaka
<zdobbie> nisem
<zdobbie> "hum, letos vopce Vuelte ne gledam"
<CrazyLemon> y u so lame
<zdobbie> * Mohoric wins stage Znj of Vuelta *
<zdobbie> "fffffffff"
<CrazyLemon> spilak pa drugi v avstriji (? - kjerkoli je smucarsko sredisce solden)
<zdobbie> gut
<e1e> hello
<zdobbie> http://siol.net/trendi/potovanja/osupljiv-razgled-z-vec-kot-25-metrov-visokega-stolpa-na-kozjanskem-447739
<jabuk> Osupljiv razgled z več kot 25 metrov visokega stolpa na Kozjanskem - siol.net
<jabuk> Razgledni stolp pri Šentjurju je prve obiskovalce sprejel pred dobrima dvema letoma, od takrat pa postal priljubljena izletniška točka. Veste, ...
<zdobbie> "Vsem pohodnikom, ki si za izhodišče izberejo turistično kmetijo Žurej, se zagotovo najbolj v spomin vtisne prvi krajši vzpon s hudomušnim imenom Kurčev breg."
<zdobbie> hrem fotko poiskat!
<e1e> a nebi kr tja Å¡el pogledat?
<zdobbie> sem ze vidu
<e1e> bil si že tam?
<zdobbie> mhm!
<zdobbie> http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-pOTFY_cEBds/UlGqY2IEggI/AAAAAAAAA7U/03A8PD1le4U/s1600/Zusem+01.jpg
<idioterna> vsak breg je tak.
<idioterna> js grem tut v enega zdej
<idioterna> later
<idioterna> e1e: ce bi kupila masino ne pozabit sporocit :)
<idioterna> no, razen ce bos karkoli v lastni reziji
<zdobbie> naste! http://www.hribi.net/slika.asp?razmere=235797
<e1e> ja, sam vsak nima takega imena...
<e1e> idioterna Å¡e gledam malo okrog, bom povedla ;)
<idioterna> kul, se vidmo
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie dont forget to clear your browser history
<zdobbie> incognito by default
<CrazyLemon> js grem gameat
<CrazyLemon> Å¡e drugi dan vidim enga 'kekecdrekec'
<CrazyLemon> včeraj v insurgency danes v doi
<zdobbie> ain't me
<CrazyLemon> obviously..he was mvp for
<idioterna> ker petkov zur
<idioterna> da tega da me eni cudaki na stravi stalkajo sploh ne omenjam
<zdobbie> ain't me
<idioterna> nek janez pa nek drazen
<idioterna> never heard of them
<idioterna> also, strava.
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ByxL7zZD1f0
<jabuk> Athletes Unfiltered - YouTube
<jabuk> Negativity, curation, judgement – that’s not what being an athlete is about. We’re raw, imperfect, on the edge, trying our guts out, laughing, failing and tr...
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: ping me, ce bos se kej igrou
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/batch/dark-dark
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie sej sm te
<CrazyLemon> [21:15:11] <CrazyLemon>: js grem gameat
<CrazyLemon> dovolj mam za danes
<CrazyLemon> tri mvp tage sm pobral v zadnjem gameu
<CrazyLemon> tko da..i'll sleep like a baby horse
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/let-me-in-you-punk.jpg
 * CrazyLemon prebral 'let me in you prunk'
<idioterna> close enough
<CrazyLemon> thats not what she said
<CrazyLemon> :(
<zdobbie> lul prunk
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie zakaj si nisi nabavu external GPU?
<CrazyLemon> tko bi lahk switchal v sekundi
<pitastrudl> al pa nabaviš en hud pc z APUjem pa 8gb rama
<pitastrudl> in nimaš teh težav
<CrazyLemon> ^listen to this smart guy
<e1e> kaj je bolš, zrav ssd met hdd že vgrajen ali kot ločeno enoto, pa pol priklaplati?
<CrazyLemon> preklapljat? kako preklapljat?
<pitastrudl> kaj
<CrazyLemon> in hdd je vedno ločena enota
<pitastrudl> SSD kot boot disk in HDD for storage
<pitastrudl> no other way amigo
<CrazyLemon> listen to this guy
<CrazyLemon> like he had took a smart pill or smth
<pitastrudl> ᕙ༼ຈل͜ຈ༽ᕗ
<pitastrudl> e1e:  kaj mislip "zrav ssd met" ?
<pitastrudl> s/mislip/mislis
<pitastrudl> zravn? zdrav?
<e1e> mislim, če bi mela sam ssd vgrajen v pc, pa hdd kot external disk?
<CrazyLemon> tudi lahko
<CrazyLemon> sicer boš dala več kot za 'navadn' hdd ampak ok :D
<CrazyLemon> je pa tist vsaj portable :)
<e1e> kaj je boljše oz bolj praktično?
<idioterna> https://bou.si/rest/javor.jpg
<pitastrudl> odvisno od uporabe
<CrazyLemon> ne bi vedel..js imam vgrajenega v PC.. in ne pogrešam 'portabilnosti'
<pitastrudl> če boš konstantno uporabljala HDD pol ga vgradi
<CrazyLemon> idioterna kaj gledamo
<pitastrudl> če bi ga rabla sabo nosit na šiht al neki pol eksterni
<CrazyLemon> razn blurry slike
<idioterna> javor, sej pise na tabli
<pitastrudl> FLASHY SLIKA
<CrazyLemon> end of javor
<pitastrudl> ops caps
<pitastrudl> idioterna: , zdi se mi da greš ful hitr na tej sliki
<pitastrudl> vsaj 20 speed-a
<pitastrudl> vsaj slika tako ponazarja
<pitastrudl> with the effects and all
<idioterna> najbrz grem hitrej k 20 tle
<idioterna> k je ful klanc na dol
<idioterna> loh screenshotnem najhitrejsi del
<pitastrudl> kul
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl naslednji frame bi že bil kako parkira kolo
<CrazyLemon> :p
<pitastrudl> v javor?
<pitastrudl> :DDDDDD
<CrazyLemon> v garažo!
<CrazyLemon> oz posteljo..kjerkoli pač hrani kolo
<idioterna> https://bou.si/rest/70kmh.jpg
<pitastrudl> a so tiste svetle packe tudi druga kolesa
<pitastrudl> zdijo se kot kolesa
<pitastrudl> sam hmm
<e1e> ok, pol je verjetno bolš, da je vgrajen, za tistga za star pc, sm pa dobla škatlo, tak da morm se enkrat lotit razstavljanja...
<idioterna> en avto je bil parkiran pr cesti
<idioterna> s przganimi lucmi
<pitastrudl> e1e: pomoje bolje ja
<pitastrudl> eh sej to je ta najbolsi del :D k da bi darilo odpirala :D
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> mim ene kune sm se pelu
<idioterna> sam se ful nc ne vid na posnetku
<idioterna> pa res je bla lepa
<pitastrudl> idioterna: mogoče je prežil na nesluteče kolesarje
<idioterna> rabm hujse reflektorje
<pitastrudl> idioterna: aja, nevem če sm vidu kune še IRL
<idioterna> ne neki so pil pa se smejal pa kadil
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl nisi nič hodu na hrvaško?
<idioterna> po hrbtu crna po trebuhu pa bela
<idioterna> mal manjs od lisice
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon: pa sem sam ne kej velik
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl ogromno kun majo
<pitastrudl> no ja, nisem bil na hrvaškem že tko
<pitastrudl> vsaj 5 let
<CrazyLemon> no sej..zdaj k maš kolo lahk greš s kolesom
<CrazyLemon> boš vidu ogromno kun
<pitastrudl> ja, je glih oneway trip z tistim kolesom
<pitastrudl> :D
<pitastrudl> pol ga pa lahk tm pustim
<pitastrudl> sej zdej si bom druzga zrihtal
<pitastrudl> bolha, moj dom
<CrazyLemon> like a baws
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl kaj boš nabavu
<CrazyLemon> in a ga bom spet mogu Å¡raufat? :)
<pitastrudl> bom zdej bolj pazu da ne :D
<pitastrudl> mogoče kako rog kolo
<pitastrudl> mam že neki ogledanih
<CrazyLemon> oglej si tudi tist apu
<pitastrudl> tm okol 50€ se že najde taka kr ok
<CrazyLemon> boljš kot kolo
<pitastrudl> tist apu me ne bo vozu na faks vsak dan
<pitastrudl> :D
<CrazyLemon> you never know unless you try
<pitastrudl> razen če uporabm vročino kot exhaust :D
<pitastrudl> sej veš, amd pa to
<CrazyLemon> tis not a stock cooler!
<pitastrudl> new type of rocket propulltion
<CrazyLemon> katana je gor! skor k klima je!
<pitastrudl> ah, daš dol stock cooler pa maš raketo, v 0.7 sekundah na triglavu
<pitastrudl> lol :D vec vredn cooler ko cpu
<pitastrudl> aja ne, sej katana ni tok
<CrazyLemon> mugen je drag
<CrazyLemon> katana ni
<pitastrudl> katera je ze tista firma coolerjev
<pitastrudl> k so tko okol 100€ sam ful dobri
<CrazyLemon> noctua?
<pitastrudl> ja te ja
<pitastrudl> sm mislu da je katana od noctue
<CrazyLemon> ko bom velik bom z noctuo hladil ryzena
<pitastrudl> če bo še dobr takrat
<pitastrudl> :D
<CrazyLemon> odličen bo :)
<CrazyLemon> če ne ga bomo pač upgrejdal z 1800x
<CrazyLemon> s/z/na
<pitastrudl> sem hotu kupt 1050ti sam bo raje Å¡lo za nov telefon
<pitastrudl> bom mogu zdržat na hd 530 še nek cajt :D
<CrazyLemon> za 200€ ? kaj boš kupo?
<CrazyLemon> a kupiš nexus 5ko? :>
<CrazyLemon> za 200€ dobiš zravn še APU!
<CrazyLemon> dodaj še 10€ pa dobiš še 8gb ddr4 :P
<pitastrudl> lol, n5 je glih ene 100€ vredna
<pitastrudl> ok mogoče 120
<pitastrudl> :D
<pitastrudl> gledam te xiaomi
<pitastrudl> so baje kr fajni
<CrazyLemon> jikes
<pitastrudl> good specs pa folk je zadovoln
<pitastrudl> druga opcija je pa kak moto g5
<CrazyLemon>  ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<CrazyLemon> moto g4 je okrog 180 € :)
<pitastrudl> ja g5 pa 199€ na amazonu
<CrazyLemon> ne vem če je moto g5 okrog 200
<pitastrudl> amazon.de je
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl pa shipping?
<pitastrudl> zastonj for me ko grem naslednic v DE
<pitastrudl> :D
<CrazyLemon> nič ni zastonj..pot v DE moraš plačat :>
<pitastrudl> true, sam to se ne Å¡teje v shipping
<CrazyLemon> speaking about poti v DE
<pitastrudl> grem tja zaradi drugih razlogov, hehe
<CrazyLemon> ln
<CrazyLemon> :)
<pitastrudl> what
<pitastrudl> ln
<idioterna> se 15 minut pa bo video
<idioterna> od javorja
<idioterna> a se ze kej veselite
<pitastrudl> komaj čakam
<pitastrudl> toliko, da me veselje ganja že v posteljo
<pitastrudl> no si pa bom pogledal če ne pa zjutri za zajtrk
<pitastrudl> :D
<idioterna> hehe
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b8LXV_HAl4A
<idioterna> tadaa
<jabuk> Javor - YouTube
<idioterna> na 52:33 en crn mack prlaufa
<idioterna> 41 minut je pa un ta hitr strm del
#ubuntu-si 2017-08-26
<zdobbie> Neo-Nazi somehow out of White House https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/sebastian-gorka-a-fiery-nationalist-and-bannon-ally-abruptly-exits-white-house/2017/08/25/426d3d6a-89f9-11e7-a94f-3139abce39f5_story.html
<zdobbie> Racist cunt pardoned https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/national-security/trump-pardons-former-arizona-sheriff-joe-arpaio/2017/08/25/afbff4b6-86b1-11e7-961d-2f373b3977ee_story.html
<zdobbie> Transgender ban a go https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/trump-directs-pentagon-to-implement-ban-on-transgender-service-members-bans-sex-reassignment-surgery/2017/08/25/c8c604d8-89e4-11e7-9ce7-9e175d8953fa_story.html
<zdobbie> Also, a hurricane
<zdobbie> u lej
<zdobbie> napacen kanal
<CrazyLemon> weirdo
<CrazyLemon> https://www.facebook.com/joseph.m.ormsby/videos/10155839969607994/
<jabuk> The Osp wall .I can see why the named a... - Joseph Mudd Ormsby
<jabuk> The Osp wall .I can see why the named a canopy after it .
<CrazyLemon> osp ^
<zdobbie> ošp?
<CrazyLemon> https://youtu.be/9vZdg2_Cg38
<jabuk> Her slår lynet ned fem meter unna Daniel - YouTube
<jabuk> Daniel Modøl (38) sto på terrassen i Gjerstad og filmet lynet i horisonten. Da smalt det plutselig fem meter unna ham. Les mer: http://www.tv2.no/nyheter/931...
<CrazyLemon> wait for it
<zdobbie> U TALKIN SHIT YA LITTLE BITCH, HAVE A FUCKING LIGHTNING BOLT
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MQJ82kLhVUI
<jabuk> EXCLUSIVE Preview Of The Game Of Thrones’ Finale- CONAN on TBS - YouTube
<jabuk> Conan got a sneak peek at the upcoming “Game of Thrones” finale that will break running time records and even the most patient of fans. More CONAN @ http://t...
<CrazyLemon> tale GoT bi gledal ^
<zdobbie> it's shite?
<pitastrudl> idioterna:  sm vidu mačka
<pitastrudl> a si se mu probu umaknt k si neki vijugal
<pitastrudl> kaj pomeni da ima kolo 26" col?
<pitastrudl> 26" mislijo inče?
<pitastrudl> se mi je zdel, je col neka popačena nemška beseda
<pitastrudl> inches - Zoll
<pitastrudl> to naj bil premer feltne?
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon:  tega si ogledujem http://www.bolha.com/rekreacija-sport/kolesarstvo/kolesa/mestna-kolesa/kolo-wheeler-26-col-1324094130.html?aclct=1502385892
<pitastrudl> al pa tale http://www.bolha.com/rekreacija-sport/kolesarstvo/kolesa/mestna-kolesa/mosko-mestno-kolo-1318428279.html?aclct=1501749441
<pitastrudl> ok ta prva ni dobra izbira zaradi prestav
<pitastrudl> se baje hitro obrabijo pa niso tako natančne
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie its GoT..of course its sh1te
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl rabljeno kolo je
<CrazyLemon> vse je obrabljeno :
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie si gledal vuelto?!?
<idioterna> pitastrudl: 26" ni moderno, drugac je pa ok
<CrazyLemon> grande polanc!
<zdobbie> ja, dans pa sem
<zdobbie> heroj je, kako je na zadnjem klancu nazaj lazu
<zdobbie> nazaj k prvima dvema
<CrazyLemon> mhm
<CrazyLemon> tis a good year for .si cycling
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie leave cs:go to aimbots and kids and come play with the big boys
<pitastrudl> idioterna: kako ni moderno?
<pitastrudl> mislis da je 26" dovolj za tam okoli 185cm višine
<idioterna> am
<idioterna> velikost gume nima veze s tem
<e1e> hello
<CrazyLemon> 'žio
<e1e> kako kaj?
<idioterna> pitastrudl: tist te zanima velikost okvirja
<idioterna> to kok si velik mislm
<idioterna> gume so pac 26" al pa 28"
<idioterna> drugih variant skor ni
<idioterna> no, eni majo zdej 28" mtb obroce pa temu recejo 29" gume
<CrazyLemon> pa 27.5 tudi
<pitastrudl> aha
<CrazyLemon> gg
<zdobbie> whut http://i.imgur.com/HFV8g0i.jpg
<CrazyLemon> wat..that dude is like a specialist or smth
<CrazyLemon> ln
#ubuntu-si 2017-08-27
<jabuk> M 1.6 > 3.km SZ od Å MARJEÅ KIH TOPLIC @27/08/2017 03:42:34  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.88+N,+15.19+E
<jabuk> M 1.1 > 16.km SZ od SOLČAVE @27/08/2017 10:05:49  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.53+N,+14.57+E
<CrazyLemon> oh
<CrazyLemon> sporočilo na bolhi! nekdo se zanima
<CrazyLemon> yay :)
<zdobbie> congratz on the interest
<CrazyLemon> ty ty..i'm as surprised as you are
<CrazyLemon> danes moram Å¡e napisat oglas za ram
<CrazyLemon> pa ponovno zbrisat disk pa oem install ubuntu mate narest
<CrazyLemon> hm..tale tip ki se zanima ima ogromno enih oglasov za starejše procesorje pa grafične pa laptope
<CrazyLemon> mogoče mu lahko prodam laptop k ma razbit zaslon :D
<CrazyLemon> pa ram!
<dz0ny> OMG Ubuntu mate
<dz0ny> To sign pa skor ban zaslužiš
<zdobbie> allow me
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny kaj je narobe z ubuntu mate
<CrazyLemon> ti itak sam vidiš shell pa nič druzga :>
<CrazyLemon> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 3661.00, low: 3614.36, high: 3719.83, bid: 3661.00, ask: 3669.97
<CrazyLemon> ping
<jabuk> CrazyLemon: pong
<CrazyLemon> potrebuje kdo https://www.mimovrste.com/wi-fi-antene/tp-link-vsesmerna-wlan-antena-tl-ant2405c ?
<CrazyLemon> http://www.24ur.com/novice/crna-kronika/huda-tragedija-v-avstrijskih-gorah-vec-alpinistov-padlo-v-globino-umrlo-pet-oseb.html
<jabuk> 24ur.com - V Avstriji več alpinistov padlo v globino, pet mrtvih. V Italiji na podoben način umrla dva planinca, sedem poškodovanih
<jabuk> Na gori Mannlkarscharte blizu letovišča Zell am See se je zgodila huda nesreča. Več alpinistov je naenkrat padlo v globino, pet jih je umrlo. Reševalci domnevajo, da se je strgala naveza in so padli v globino. Podobna nesreča se je zgodila tudi v ...
<e1e> hello
<idioterna> dan
<e1e> kako kej idioterna?
<CrazyLemon> buhdej
<e1e> o CrazyLemon
<e1e> kako?
<CrazyLemon> e1e v redu..čakam film da se 'buffera' :D
<CrazyLemon> ti? 'uspešen' vozniški vikend? :)
<e1e> aha, verjetno nič takega kar bi jaz gledla
<e1e> ja, motogp je bil ful razburljiv do konca, pa spet je "ta prav" zmagal :D
<CrazyLemon> ne vem kaj rada gledaš tko da  ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<CrazyLemon> ampak ni nek oscar material movie
<CrazyLemon> je bl waste-some-time kinda movie :)
<e1e> tisti mi tud niso tak všeč...
<zdobbie> name of that film?
<CrazyLemon> .yt waste some time
<jabuk> Colt Ford "Waste Some Time" Official Music Video https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AtYqvSoUOTc
<CrazyLemon> gosh darnit
<CrazyLemon> .yt the bodyguards hitman
<jabuk> The Hitman's Bodyguard Red Band Trailer #1 (2017) Ryan Reynolds, Samuel L. Jackson Action Movie HD https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F4Afusxc2SM
<CrazyLemon> meeeh..vsi taki streami k Å¡tekajo
<CrazyLemon> ffs
<CrazyLemon> tale quasar...pol se folk čudi zakaj sm že siv.. sw like this man..sw like this
<idioterna> e1e: ma super
<idioterna> ful dela
<e1e> aha, dober
<e1e> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<e1e> .celje
<idioterna> .vreme celje
<idioterna> si najbrz mislna
<jabuk> ARSO: Celje (244m): 24°C @27.08.2017 19:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 56% zahodnik 4.5 m/s (16.2 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:14:28, Kulminacija: 13:01:58, Sončni zahod: 19:49:28
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 13ur 35min 00s, Luna je v ščipu
<e1e> ja, pozabla kako je
<e1e> hvala
<idioterna> nc, grem mal bicikle sraufat
<idioterna> later
<e1e> ok
<e1e> fajn se je ohladil, pa dežuje
<CrazyLemon> dežuje?
<CrazyLemon> waaaaat
<e1e> ja, ena dobra ploha je bla
<e1e> glih za en zalivanje
 * CrazyLemon jealous
<e1e> Å¡e ena ploha :)
#ubuntu-si 2018-08-20
<slax0r> jutro
<napsy> lp
<slax0r> zdaj se ni sase, https://i.imgur.com/7iuubO4.jpg
<pitastrudl> jutro
<metalcamp> jutro
<sasa84> jutro
<slax0r> "jutro"
<sasa84> oooo :)
<slax0r> zavarovalnica sava... "vsi operaterji so zasedeni, pritisnite 1 in nam pustite sporocilo, z veseljem vas bomo poklicali nazaj"
<slax0r> pritisnes 1: "unable to accept new messages, inbox is full, an error has occured" in prekine
<slax0r> FFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
<slax0r> pa seveda v anglescini
<sasa84> lol
<pitastrudl> kako bi preselil ext4 particijo na nov sdd kateri bo tudi imel windows 10 inštalacijo v UEFI?
<pitastrudl> ext4 je 140gb, drugo kar bo na ssdju bo za winse
<slax0r> zakaj pa ne bi samo podatkov?
<slax0r> mora celotna particija prek?
<pitastrudl> nisem še nikol delal, sem slišal da je folk samo home folder prekopiral?
<pitastrudl> pač nevem kako je pol z programi pa to, to mislim naredit ker imam trenutno vse naštiman za workflow, in nočm porabt zdej 2-3 dni da imam cel spet svoj setup uštiman
<slax0r>  to bo dual boot in bi zdaj ti rad zadrzal trenutno installacijo linuxa?
<pitastrudl> da, dualboot
<pitastrudl> sdd bo imel gor win10, bi zraven tudi preselil ext4 iz hddja
<slax0r> jaz mam svoje settingse in confige kar na githubu in na nov comp naredim samo clone in polinkam vse
<slax0r> in to je 99% v /home/user/ diru
<slax0r> programcke pa poinstalliram
<pitastrudl> aha, zanimivo
<pitastrudl> sam bi probal če se da, da se particijo prekopirat čez
<pitastrudl> nevem kok celovito bi blo to, da samo prekopiram home dir pa to, nisem nikol delu
<sasa84> slax0r, pametno!
<sasa84> a je kakšna skriptica? :P
<pitastrudl> install je ene 2 leti ziher star , bogve kaj mam vse nastiman
<slax0r> ce je samo home gor, potem na ssd samo naredi novo particijo in prekopiraj samo direktorij
<slax0r> da bi prekopiral particijo kot tako ne vem ce bo ravno tako simple
<slax0r> ker moras potem porihtat tudi partition table itd
<pitastrudl> i c
<slax0r> sasa84: https://github.com/slax0rr/myconfig :P
<pitastrudl> kako je pa z programi? samo install in to je to?
<pitastrudl> pač mam celo pletoro programov, samo nafukam v apt get in upam da bo vse delal?
<slax0r> so tudi skripte ja, za screenshote, notificatione itd
<pitastrudl> vse tiste seveda iz repojev
<slax0r> installiras jih tako kot si jih na trenutnem sistemu :)
<slax0r> ne vem kako deluje apt ce mas ze config za i3 recimo v home in ga potem instaliras ce ti potem apt ta config povozi ali ne
<pitastrudl> aha
<pitastrudl> :thinking:
<slax0r> to ti bo limun vedel bolj povedat verjetno
<pitastrudl> mogoče bi lahk zmanjšu vse skp na hddju pod 250gb in samo prekopiru na SSD
<slax0r> meni slack ponudi kaj zelim z temi configi, ali jih povozi in zadrzi stare z .old, ali pa nove naredi z .new in jih potem rocno zmergam
<pitastrudl> sam verjetno ext4 ni instaliran pod uefi
<pitastrudl> sigh
<slax0r> kako mislis ni installiran?
<slax0r> efi particija itak mora biti vfat se mi zdi
<pitastrudl> pač, ni tko da recimo, če imaš windows pod uefi boot, moraš linuxe tut inštalirat pod uefi, da dela pol dualboot?
<slax0r> ostale, root, home, itd pa lahko imas ext4
<slax0r> am, ja to pa ja
<pitastrudl> seprav v vsakem primeru bi rabu reinstall?
<slax0r> ne mores uefi in non-uefi mixat afaik
<slax0r> mislim da ja
<slax0r> ne vem, mam samo eno masino dual-boot pa to je ze dolg casa nazaj
<pitastrudl> ja to vem da nemors mixat, pol ne dela dualboot
<slax0r> tako dolkog da ne vem vec ce mam sploh winse pod uefi ali ne
<pitastrudl> ce je en pod bios in drug pod uefi, pol mors it vskaic v bios menat
<slax0r> s/dolkog/dolgo/
<slax0r> ja, tako nekako
<slax0r> naceloma pa saj ves
<slax0r> back yo shit up!
<slax0r> potem pa sprobaj
<slax0r> v najslabsem primeru zjebes win install, pa pac se enkrat installiras
<slax0r> ne bodi heroj in ne delaj tega brez backupa... sem probal... sem failal.... bolelo je
<pitastrudl> Å¡el sem to delat brez nekih hudih backupov :D enkrat sm probu
<pitastrudl> pa ni slo, image je bil corrupt in se mi ni dal ubadat, nazaj fliknil hdd
<pitastrudl> risky risky
<slax0r> saj ce mas nov disk in star disk ostane tam in tako kot je, naceloma ne mores zajebat, razen ce po pomoti kaj narobe naredis, da formatiras napacen disk
<slax0r> sam ce mas nvme je to se tolk tezje
<slax0r> ali je navaden ssd?
<pitastrudl> navaden sata
<pitastrudl> je nek star hp probook :D
<pitastrudl> Å¡e sata3 ne podpira
<slax0r> aja
<pitastrudl> ja, ampak dela dost hitrejs, bom že preživel če ne bo tok hiter
<slax0r> ja itak da dela hitrej :)
<CrazyLemon> ti pri sigenca pa so hitri.. v četrtek oddal zahtevek danes že dobu po pošti kodo
<sasa84> kul slax0r ...bom kr tvojo naštimala :P
<slax0r> sasa84: huh? :)
<sasa84> :P
<sasa84> vim ful nucam a veš
<slax0r> sasa84: ne, res?!
<CrazyLemon> res, ne
<sasa84> res res
<sasa84> muuuuuu :D
<sasa84> vim je res zakon
<b4d> sasa84: hajfajv
<sasa84> o/
<slax0r> sasa84: https://i.imgflip.com/yickt.jpg
<sasa84> slax0r,  https://gph.is/1nlx9Uc
<slax0r> I'm David Bowie :P
<dz0ny> pitastrudl: sam skopiraš
<dz0ny> cp -arv old new
<dz0ny> rsync -av /media/dz0ny/ROOT-A/ /media/dz0ny/ROOT-A1/
<dz0ny> Å¡e v history sm mel :P
<dz0ny> to seveda z live cdja delaš
<dz0ny>  /usbaja
<sasa84> slax0r, a znaš quitat iz vima? :P
<dz0ny> pol sam še najdeš navodila kako se grub posodobi
<dz0ny> sasa84: switch 0/1 on pSU
<sasa84> komp ugasneš :D
<slax0r> sasa84: nov terminal, killall -9 vim
<sasa84> :D
<slax0r> a je sploh kak drug nacin?
<CrazyLemon> shutdown
<sasa84> ctrl-alt-f2 reboot now :D
<CrazyLemon> .radar
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny bring jabuk back..ktnx
<slax0r> bai
<dz0ny> blokiran
<slax0r> u forgot bai
<slax0r> dz0ny: we want jabuk, not excuses
<dz0ny> slax0r: v merkatorju so znižani na kilo
<slax0r> I got nothing
<slax0r> :D
<dz0ny> or not
<dz0ny> 2018-08-20T12:17:40.240797472Z app[web.1]: TypeError: google.options is not a function
<dz0ny> 2018-08-20T12:17:40.240827878Z app[web.1]:     at Object.<anonymous> (/app/scripts/servisi.coffee:2:8)
<dz0ny> 2018-08-20T12:17:40.240832734Z app[web.1]:     at Object.<anonymous> (/app/scripts/servisi.coffee:1:1)
<dz0ny> 2018-08-20T12:17:40.240836507Z app[web.1]:     at Module._compile (module.js:624:30)
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: ^^
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny to je old.. :>
<CrazyLemon> google pač ne dovoli več iskanja po jutubih, uporabo searchea itd
<CrazyLemon> searcha*
<dz0ny> ja po tem crashne
<dz0ny> https://paste.sh/vQIcepOs#4xUq5iDy8JvTXgfjSOTzZpRc
<dz0ny> stran dej :)
<CrazyLemon> kakšno stran? pr0nhub? youpr0n?
<CrazyLemon> :D
<slax0r> redtube
<CrazyLemon>   18 passing (10s)
<CrazyLemon> works for me :P
<slax0r> lol tests
<CrazyLemon> the best way to verify if your code works or not
<CrazyLemon> :P
<slax0r> vidim ja
<slax0r> lol tests - je bilo bolj namenjeno kako so testi spisani, da testi grejo skoz, dejanski startup pa ne :)
<slax0r> a to si upirabil VW testing framework? :D
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny https://github.com/google/google-api-nodejs-client/tree/master#setting-global-or-service-level-auth
<CrazyLemon> i just need your client secret and redirect url (???)
<slax0r> https://imgur.com/gallery/vJfVe7d
<sasa84> bogi slax0r
<slax0r> zakaj sem bogi?
<slax0r> ker vima ne vem zapret? :D
<sasa84> a nis ti pejstnu tisto monday zalivalko? :P
<slax0r> ja pa nisem jaz na gifu :P
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, na ubuntu listo je pršu spam "are you ready to please me? i will make you my s3xslave!
<sasa84> i'm 29/f... come over and taste my juice!"
<sasa84> a prepošljem?
<NiceLurk> odgovori in fejkaj send from email, uporabi return adress od enga od onih saudskih pricnev, ki rabijo tvoj bančni račun da nekaj denarjan nanj nakažejo
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 i think of myself more of a master than a slave.. but i'm ready so go ahead
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> pa zanimivo da si ti ta mail dobila js pa ne!
<sasa84> ja...pa Å¡e ena, stara 25
<sasa84> isto sexslave
<sasa84> no...isti text, samo stara je 25
<sasa84> pod spam mi ga je vrglo.. kdo bi si mislu
<CrazyLemon> https://www.twitch.tv/nvidia
<sasa84> lol, kera fora :D
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/TheTweetOfGod/status/1031584458204303364
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, kaj maš pa ti? :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 kio!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<zdobbie> APU
<sasa84> no sports car, no bigger p3n15
<idioterna> najprej morm srecat ksno k se bo prtozla, da nam brezveze kupvou
<e1e> hello
<sasa84> idioterna, +1
<CrazyLemon> 'starting from 499' pravi
<CrazyLemon> https://www.nvidia.com/en-us/geforce/20-series/
<sasa84> 	
<sasa84> GeForce RTX™ 2080 Ti
<sasa84> Founders Edition
<sasa84> $ 1,199.00
<sasa84> pocen :P
<sasa84> nč mucki, grem na eno pijačko
<sasa84> đelato
<sasa84> pridni bodte ;)
<NiceLurk> fajn, bo kmal cajt za eno staro ampak orenk 1080 nabavit za dobrih 100 evrov
<CrazyLemon> hopefully :)
<CrazyLemon> čeprav bi sam raje neki v smislu 2060 :)
<NiceLurk> tisto pa čez en let, ko bo 2080 ultra navite van prišla
<NiceLurk> navita ven*
<CrazyLemon> ne vem če bo.. 2080 TI je 'ultra navita' 2080
<NiceLurk> sigurn bo Å¡e vsaj ena generacija, ponavad vsako generacijo Å¡e eno sezono molzejo
<slax0r> ne ni
<slax0r> TI je TI
<slax0r> ultra navita je EVGA TI FTW3
<CrazyLemon> dej nehaj ti pa tvoja evga
<CrazyLemon> :D
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: EVGA is the shizzle
<slax0r> :)
<CrazyLemon> https://www.evga.com/articles/01254/evga-geforce-rtx-2080-ti/
<slax0r> hm
<slax0r> to pomeni da bo 1080ti hydro ful poceni zadj
<slax0r> zdaj*
<slax0r> ali se je pa ne bo dalo vec dobit :O
<CrazyLemon> https://www.evga.com/products/productlist.aspx?type=0&family=GeForce+20+Series+Family
<pitastrudl> dz0ny: copy it is then
#ubuntu-si 2018-08-21
<slax0r> jutro
<zdobbie> so what
<slax0r> y so grumpy
<pitastrudl> dobro jutro miške moje
<napsy> lp
<CrazyLemon> .morje
<CrazyLemon> meh
<slax0r> ni strudla
<CrazyLemon> strudl je..ni jabuk!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<slax0r> :D
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/Val202/status/1031814413177835521
<slax0r> where do I sign up?
<CrazyLemon> @erento!
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny tole ne dela http://arso.herokuapp.com/potresi.json
<pitastrudl> the strudel is here
 * pitastrudl stares at limun
<CrazyLemon> https://www.gsmarena.com/nokia_7_plus_will_be_getting_android_90_pie_in_september-news-32869.php
<CrazyLemon> khm :D
<dz0ny> https://www.reddit.com/r/Slovenia/comments/99577d/jebe%C5%A1_policijo_naravnost_iz_podzemlja/
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny stop ignoring my pings :P
<CrazyLemon> https://siol.net/trendi/film/kulinaricnega-kritika-je-preprical-da-je-clovesko-meso-in-ta-je-bil-navdusen-475702
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: nastavisi da ga pingas vsakih 5 min :P
<CrazyLemon> mhm :D
#ubuntu-si 2018-08-22
<napsy> lp
<pitastrudl> guten morgen
<slax0r> jutro
<metalcamp> jutro
<pitastrudl> early birds
<zdobbie_> get the tapeworm
<pitastrudl> nein
<sasa84> jou jou jou
<idioterna> o
<idioterna> https://bou.si/rest/cres.png
<idioterna> se za une k ne vidte strave
<slax0r> lp sasa84
<slax0r> respect idioterna
<slax0r> res, hudo
<CrazyLemon> cres?? CRES?? a ne hodis ti na krk?
<idioterna> ne, s kolesom se peljem
<idioterna> sej do krka mam samo 40km
<CrazyLemon> plavanja?
<slax0r> a to kar po AC picis? :P
<idioterna> slax0r: nah
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: asfalta
<idioterna> pol je pa pod vodo pa gps ne lovi
<CrazyLemon> https://steamcommunity.com/games/221410/announcements/detail/1696055855739350561
<CrazyLemon> "Windows games with no Linux version currently available can now be installed and run directly from the Linux Steam client, complete with native Steamworks and OpenVR support."
<idioterna> sweet
<napsy> year of the linux desktop
<sasa84> nice idioterna !
<sasa84> helou slax0r :D
<slax0r> opa!
<slax0r> bo treba sprobat ESO na linuxu :)
<CrazyLemon> linuxih*
<slax0r> linux is but one
<slax0r> peasant!
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> peasant :D
<CrazyLemon> https://www.mimovrste.com/gume-cestno-kolo/continental-plasc-za-kolo-700x25c-gp4000s2-contin-zlozljiv
<CrazyLemon> wat..a to je EN sam plašč?
<slax0r> glede na to da vsepovsod pise v ednini, zgleda da ja
<CrazyLemon> to je pa ripoff :D
<CrazyLemon> https://maxisport.si/trgovina/sestavni-deli-koles/cestne-komponente/pla/set-continental-gp-4000-s-ii-700x25-crna-2-kosa.html
<sasa84>     Priporočena cena proizvajalca: 59,90 € / kos
<slax0r> sasa84: https://twitter.com/ossia/status/1031516205344059392?s=21
<sasa84> slax0r, :D
<sasa84> miha, ?!
<sasa84> the miha? mihi?
<idioterna> zgleda legit
<CrazyLemon> zdaj so mi odgovorili da je tisto res kos za en plašč..58€ :D
<CrazyLemon> cena enaka kot če kupuješ za avto :D
<idioterna> kaj pa zaen
<CrazyLemon> idioterna GP4K S2
<zdobbie> ampak ti mas kolesarski ekvivalent BMWja
<zdobbie> metdem k je tvoj avto Keeya
<idioterna> aha zanimiv
<idioterna> js mam kolesarski ekvivalent kije se mi zdi
<idioterna> made in taiwan kolnago
<idioterna> en italjan na trajektu je "bičikleta italjana" reku
<idioterna> sm hitr frame obrnu pa "no, bičikleta kineza"
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/globalization.jpg
<sasa84> bohvi kje pa je moj scott narjen
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie kuota je ekvivalent bmwja? since when :D
<CrazyLemon> mislim..super to bom omenu ko ga bom prodal :D i'll quote you on that
<zdobbie> voljno
<sasa84> kuota je kao fiat
<CrazyLemon> dej nehi..kakšen fiat
<CrazyLemon> bl alfa
<CrazyLemon> https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=nvidia-39654-linux&num=1
<CrazyLemon> NVIDIA 396.54 Linux Driver Offers Big Performance Boost For Frequent Gamers
<CrazyLemon> če že ni jabuka
<CrazyLemon> :/
<zdobbie> ti mas nvidio?
<idioterna> https://keyassets.timeincuk.net/inspirewp/live/wp-content/uploads/sites/2/2011/07/BMW_M_bike_side.jpg
<idioterna> tega ma
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie mam
<CrazyLemon> idioterna ta je podoben tvojemu... ni lep :P
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, al pa tazga, k ma un irski boxar :D
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 kaj ma mcgregor?
<sasa84> https://www.bicycling.com/bikes-gear/a20047313/conor-mcgregor-custom-bike/
<CrazyLemon> meh :)
<sasa84> muh
<zdobersek> buh
<CrazyLemon> mogoče pa je opazit napredek pri driverju
<CrazyLemon> sedaj se giblje tam okrog 290fpsjev v insurgency
<CrazyLemon> some details on high some on medium
<idioterna> 290?
<idioterna> kaj pa bos s tok?
<zdobersek> hvalu se
<CrazyLemon> ^
<pitastrudl> idioterna: source engine, more= better tbh
<idioterna> ja sam nekje rata to zlo akademsko
<zdobbie> v tistem trenutku, k vidis, da tvoj monitor refresha z 60Hz
<pitastrudl> refresh rate pomaga pri mouse inputu, je vse bolj smoother
<pitastrudl> razlika je minimalna, samo ce igras dosti cajta npr na 300fps, pa ti ga updejt sfuka na 200 se opazi
<pitastrudl> sam seveda če igraš dost, pol itak
<zdobbie> ne vem, zakaj bi mouse input mel kakrsenkol vpliv pri 300fps, ce je output omejen na 60fps
<pitastrudl> output monitorja?
<zdobbie> ya
<pitastrudl> well, nevem, js ne vežem miške na monitor ampak na PC :D
<zdobbie> adejbejz
<pitastrudl> ( ≖‿≖)
<idioterna> js mam usb hub v monitorju tko da
<idioterna> mogoce se zarad tega pol pozna?
<pitastrudl> :D
<zdobbie> ne vem, kako client lokalno skalkulira modele in potem isce hit boxe
<zdobbie> pr FPSih
<zdobbie> to je potem najbrz odvisn se od tick ratea od serverja
<zdobbie> razumem, da mouse input potem pri 300fps lahko dela razliko, ce se tko pokoristi
<pitastrudl> pač baje se, nisem našel nobene tehnicne razlage
<pitastrudl> se pa pozna, recimo če mam 100 ali 200 fps, pa imam 60hz monitorje
<pitastrudl> mouse movement
<zdobbie> ampak pr outputu si pa se vedno limitiran na monitor, in nima smisla renderat vec od tiste frekvence
<pitastrudl> ja ne, ne pravim da je vizualno karkol drugace, monitor je 60hz in to je to
<zdobbie> hm, ubistvu mja
<pitastrudl> pač je krneki da je tko, ker pol k ti dipne fps ti zjebe aim
<pitastrudl> thanks volvo
<zdobbie> ce mas render pri vecji frekvenci, potem je pac stvar vedno updateana z novejsim mouse inputom
<zdobbie> monitor pa potem pobere najnovejsi frame
<pitastrudl> i guess?
<zdobbie> ce ma spil pa vsync enablean, potem pa najbrz render pobere mouse input vsakih 16ms (pri 60Hz)
<zdobbie> dunno
<zdobbie> "ker pol k ti dipne fps ti zjebe aim" nub si
<pitastrudl> :D
<pitastrudl> ko sem igral na integrirani ti ga
<pitastrudl> sad lyfe
<pitastrudl> prideš na rob smoke-a in si na 50, namest 120
<lynxlynx> crt monitor mi je crknu :(
<pitastrudl> rip
<lynxlynx> včasih so še delali 4:3 lcdje
<pitastrudl> glih pred kratkim smo jih doma zamenal
<pitastrudl> oz pr starših
#ubuntu-si 2018-08-23
<napsy> lp
<slax0r> sasos90: delat!
<sasos90> delamo!
<sasos90> oz. cakamo
<sasos90> na standup :D
<sasos90> za uro pa pol
<slax0r> ka te mate scrume ob 12ih?
<sasos90> ob 9
<sasos90> naceloma.
<slax0r> a ura pol 11
<slax0r> :D
<sasos90> saj zdaj je ova odpoved dala zaj gotovo. zaj nemo vec meli :D
<slax0r> scrum masterka? :)
<sasos90> eh zamuja gnjes nekaj redno
<sasos90> mah ona je vse. product owner, scrum master, project manager etc. :D
<sasos90> Å¡e skoraj developerka
<slax0r> jebi njoj mater
<slax0r> i oco
<miha> Pozdrav, dobil nazaj nick :)
<slax0r> good for you
<matjaz> omg
<matjaz> still spam?
<CrazyLemon> thats just zdobbie..
<CrazyLemon> https://github.com/urho3d/arm64-sysroot/blob/master/lib/recovery-mode/recovery-menu#L75
<CrazyLemon> kaj lahko kdo preveri če ima ta fajl ?
<slax0r> nimam
<slax0r> je pa res da tudi nimam ubuntu
<napsy> js mam
<CrazyLemon> napsy kaj ti že uporabljaš? arch?
<napsy> ubuntu 18.04
<CrazyLemon> no way :D
<napsy> ze en lep cas
<napsy> :)
<CrazyLemon> ls /etc/default/rcS
<CrazyLemon> ls: dostop do '/etc/default/rcS' ni mogoč: Datoteka ali imenik s tem imenom ne obstaja
<CrazyLemon> also 18.04 :)
<CrazyLemon> a si delal fresh install ali upgrejd?
<napsy> nop, je se iz 16.04 se mi zdi upgrejd
<napsy> http://codepad.org/VWWwEbBm
<CrazyLemon> hm.. ustvarit nov fajl ali zakomentirat recovery menu fajl
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny a ti si naredu fresh install 18.04? lahko prosim preveriš če imaš ta fajl notri
<matjaz> ls: cannot access '/etc/default/rcS': No such file or directory
<CrazyLemon> matjaz lsb_release -a
<CrazyLemon> oziroma ker distro mas
<CrazyLemon> :D
<matjaz> 1804
<CrazyLemon> fresh?
<matjaz> yes
<CrazyLemon> matjaz k..tnx :)
<CrazyLemon> p.s. lp :)
<matjaz> np, lp mf
<matjaz> :D
<CrazyLemon> nč..pa pejmo poskusit če dela zadeva če zakomentiram tisto vrstico
<CrazyLemon> nope
<CrazyLemon> ni bugfix :D
<miha> smo včeraj se pogovarjali o irc, pa me zagrabila nostalgija... :)
<miha> Å¡e je tukaj!
<CrazyLemon> awww :)
 * miha se prodal, .net, azure, vse async :)
<miha> ubuntu server pa dobro laufa v hyper-v
<CrazyLemon> https://github.com/mariusmotea/diyHue
<CrazyLemon> cool project
<CrazyLemon> question
<CrazyLemon> dodam https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<CrazyLemon> ppa
<CrazyLemon> vse lepo in prav..ampak nikako ne morem namestiti "nvidia-graphics-drivers-*"
<CrazyLemon> ker mi ne najde tega paketa
<CrazyLemon> medtem ko http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/RxTDfbWGVH/ pa inštalira s tega
<CrazyLemon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/xz9jVCqcR6/ <- instalira nvidia-390
<CrazyLemon> s tistega ppaja zgoraj... ampak sploh ni tega paketa na ppaju!
<slax0r> in kje je zdaj question?
<CrazyLemon> aja.. torej question
<CrazyLemon> wtf?
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> torej to kar na ppa strani piše ni vidno sistemu...to kar sistem vidi pa instalira s ppaja, pa ni na strani ppaja
<slax0r> package managers are shit :P
<zdobbie> only big bois here, installing to /usr/local
<e1e> hello
<CrazyLemon> zio e1e
<e1e> o celo nekdo je tuki :)
<e1e> kk kej CrazyLemon?
<CrazyLemon> e1e vedno je nekdo tuki..sam vprašanje je če odgovori :)
<e1e> ja tud to je res...
<e1e> nekateri raje sam berejo očitno
<CrazyLemon> e1e v redu..nestrpno že pričakujem konec poletja, da lahko spet grem na kolo :D
<e1e> sej bo kmalu verjetno...vsaj za vikend bo manj ;)
<CrazyLemon> jp!! :)
<e1e> zanimivo videti, kako je na vesolski postaji, ki obkroži Zemljo vsakih 90 minut :)
<CrazyLemon> odlično! mal sonca mal lune! :D
<e1e> hehe... ja no je reku, da ni ravno najenostavneje bit tam gorih v breztežnostnem prostoru kar naprej
<CrazyLemon> ampak ni niti težko!
<CrazyLemon> </pun>
<e1e> hehe, a bi Å¡el poskusit CrazyLemon?
<CrazyLemon> e1e ne.. žal ne prenašam več dobro G sil :)
<CrazyLemon> zdaj mi je "mal" že v letalu slabo.. kaj šele v raketi :)
<e1e> CrazyLemon več? A si kdaj jih kdaj dobr prenašu?
<CrazyLemon> e1e ja..5+ let nazaj :D
<CrazyLemon> tudi pri prostem padu v europa parku mi ni bilo slabo :)
<CrazyLemon> zdaj pa se mal hitreje s stolom zavrtim pa že čudno gledam :D
<e1e> CrazyLemon kaj se pa vrtiš s stolom lol
<e1e> nism še slišala za europa park
<CrazyLemon> e1e fajn zadeva...priporočam bl kot gardaland :)
<e1e> CrazyLemon tud tam Å¡e nism bla lol
<e1e> kje pa je ta park?
<CrazyLemon> e1e nemčija..zravn švice :)
<e1e> CrazyLemon haha, hvala... čez nemčijo sm se že pa pelala
<CrazyLemon> no očitno je bližje franciji kot švici.. če ti to kaj pomaga :D
<CrazyLemon> v bistvu nism niti vedu da je bila francija tako blizu :D
<CrazyLemon> like..2km stran :D
<e1e> CrazyLemon aha ok, v franciji sm tud že bla
<e1e> CrazyLemon sam, to je pa res bliz ja lol
#ubuntu-si 2018-08-24
<napsy> lp
<zdobbie> FeelsFridayMan https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R22urvGcWy4
<matjaz> how the frick did you even find that?!
<slax0r> through sheer determination
<zdobbie> and relentless focus
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/atomicthumbs/status/1032939617404645376
<CrazyLemon> tesla it stories :D
<pitastrudl> lmao
<CrazyLemon> stupid router updates
<pitastrudl> končno ssd tudi na laptopu
<pitastrudl> iz 2 minuti boota v linux na 17 sekund
<pitastrudl> \o/
<CrazyLemon> sam 17? a je m.2?
<pitastrudl> nope, sata
<pitastrudl> pa še to je v biosu na sata 2 ker je laptop tok star da ma težave z sata 3
<pitastrudl> tko da je half speed ampak se vseen tok pozna
<CrazyLemon> 17s je awesome..Å¡e moj se ne boota tko hitro :)
<pitastrudl> a res, zanimivo
<pitastrudl> pač sprva se je bootal vseeno kako minuto
<pitastrudl> pol je bla težava da je swapfile očitno se zjebal med kloniranjem nekako
<CrazyLemon> systemd-analyze
<CrazyLemon> Startup finished in 3.631s (kernel) + 22.407s (userspace) = 26.039s
<pitastrudl> in sem tisto popravil
<pitastrudl> in je Å¡lo iz minute na 17
<pitastrudl> Startup finished in 9.010s (kernel) + 11.214s (userspace) = 20.224s
<pitastrudl> hm, ok, 20 sekund
<pitastrudl> mogoče nisem upošteval logina :D
<CrazyLemon> js ne upoštevam logina ker se sam prijavi not :D
<pitastrudl> aha :D
<pitastrudl> kaj se tebi dosti stvari zažene ob bootu?
<pitastrudl> sklepam da je to userspace?
<pitastrudl> pač kjer so vsi user programi pa to
<CrazyLemon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Qsp7XK2K7f/
<pitastrudl> https://www.afterdawn.com/news/article.cfm/2018/08/22/internet-relay-chat-or-irc-turns-30
<pitastrudl> 20.029s plymouth-quit-wait.service wew
<pitastrudl> zakaj to tolko cajta rabi
<pitastrudl> pri meni je network manager top
<CrazyLemon> good question :)
<pitastrudl> :D
<pitastrudl> tistga se losaš pa boš meu
<pitastrudl> hitrost :D
<e1e> hello
<CrazyLemon> čafčy
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl tisto se mi zdi da ne vpliva na hitrost
<CrazyLemon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/9dcFJPCW9r/
<CrazyLemon> te zadeve kjer je +xy so problematične
<pitastrudl> aa ok
<e1e> nism vedla, da je taka velika razlika med hdd in sdd
<pitastrudl> nekateri ne opazijo, ko si enkrat na ssdju težko delaš kej resnega na hddju
<pitastrudl> pač recimo če sem prenašal kaj na laptop, ali zippal, ali pač karkoli delal z fajli z večjim volumnom je vse počasneje delal
<e1e> jaz Å¡e mam vedno sam hdd, tak da nevem ravno kak hitr je ssd, razn pr kolegici sm vidla, ko je nov laptop mela sam s ssd je bil res hitr
<e1e> bo pa moj naslednji laptop tud mel ssd, sam ti ko jih zdej vgrajujejo so se kr majhni
<CrazyLemon> jah več kot 256GB SSD težko da bo mel :)
<e1e> ja sej vem, sm opazla
<e1e> pa sam 8 GB RAM-a
<CrazyLemon> vse je odvisno od €€
<CrazyLemon> drugače pa ja.. 16gb in več so že "profesionalna uporaba"
<e1e> ja pod 900€...
<e1e> pa 8 GB mam že zdej in mi ga večkrat uspe zafilat lol
<pitastrudl> ta laptop v katerga sm dal je iz 2011 sam cpu je Å¡e vedno nekako OK
<pitastrudl> pa ima tudi 8gb rama
<pitastrudl> čeprav ram je mal ozka točka ampak se da
<pitastrudl> čist komot
<e1e> aha, moj je star nekje mal manj ko 4 leta, pa je zaenkrat še ok, razen pregrevat se je neki začel zadnje čase...
<CrazyLemon> bo ga potrebno spucat
<e1e> kak pa, odpirala ga ravno nebi, je preveč kompliciran
<pitastrudl> odvisno od laptopa
<pitastrudl> mojmu se da zelo lahko spodnjo stranico dol in maš skor vse vidno kar je pomembnega
<pitastrudl> novejši k je laptop ponavad, tezji ga je odpirat oziroma spet odvisno
<CrazyLemon> e1e neses ga na servis pa ga bodo oni strokovno spucali.. ponavadi spihajo pa rečejo da je to to :D
<e1e> sem gledla video na yt, preveč kompliciran
<e1e> CrazyLemon haha, pol bi blo najbolš, da bi zravn stala, ko bi ga pucal, da bi ga res lol
<CrazyLemon> e1e takšni so serviserji.. ne upoštevajo ravno pravil kako se kaj pravilno naredi etc :D
<e1e> CrazyLemon verjetno... pol je lahko se slabše
<e1e> kak drug nasvet?
<CrazyLemon> e1e nope :D
<e1e> :(
<CrazyLemon> e1e sj verjetno mate kakšne lokalne mojstre v okolici celja :D
<e1e> torej kje najti dober servis...
<CrazyLemon> js ga še nism..tko da srečno :D
<e1e> hvala...
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie a poznaš kak servis v tvoji okolici?
<zdobbie> kolk fin?
<zdobbie> ktera znamka kolesa?
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie kompjut'r
<e1e> haha
<zdobbie> lol
<zdobbie> za racunala ne poznam
#ubuntu-si 2018-08-25
<sasa84> jou jou
<sasa84> dz0ny, a si tukej?
<sasa84> a veš, da hod medved na naš vrt?!
<sasa84> je pustu znamenje, da je bil pr nas *shit*
<CrazyLemon> pejt ti na njegov vrt pa pusti znamenje da si ti bila tam
<sasa84> ne, raj teb serjem po glav :P
<CrazyLemon> to itak ves čas počneš :/
<sasa84> aj nou :*
<sasa84> helou zdobbie !
<zdobbie> hoi
<CrazyLemon> hude nevihte, prehod hladne fronte pa ne vem kakšna opozorila... mal dežja pa je to to al kaj?!?!
<sasa84> .vreme rakek
<sasa84> .radar
<sasa84> .vreme logatec
<sasa84> meh... đabuk manjka
<CrazyLemon> mhm
<sasa84> dž
<sasa84> dž
<sasa84> dž
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, sranje a ne :P
<CrazyLemon> ni dežja :)
<CrazyLemon> https://github.com/ValveSoftware/Proton/issues
<CrazyLemon> v enem dnevu odprtih 126 issues :D
<sasa84> pr nas pa ful pada CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 https://cdn3.bigcommerce.com/s-nq6l4syi/products/15890/images/21152/70743-1024__54180.1516616458.500.659.jpg?c=2
<sasa84> :D
<e1e> hello
<CrazyLemon> buhdej
<e1e> kako kaj?
<CrazyLemon> vredi čuj :)
<CrazyLemon> hkrati sm lačen in sit.. tko da ja.. been better :D
<e1e> CrazyLemon kako si pa lahko hkrati lačen in sit?
<CrazyLemon> e1e dobro vprašanje.. ne vem kako :D
<e1e> CrazyLemon hehe ok...
<CrazyLemon> e1e si že slikala kaj z nokio? so kul slike?
<e1e> CrazyLemon neki malega... na soncu mi ni zadnič najbolje uspel vrtnic slikat, sploh od blizu ne...
<e1e> drugač pa ok
<CrazyLemon> e1e od blizu se bo skoraj vsak telefon matral ..odvisno od tega kako blizu si :)
<e1e> mislim, da se bom mogla mal bolj poglobit v pro mode..
<e1e> CrazyLemon moj star mobi ni mel problemov s tem, Å¡e makro mode je mel
<e1e> je Å¡e kak drug dober program za fotografije?
<CrazyLemon>  ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<CrazyLemon> ne uporabljam drugih.. Å¡e tega bl malo uporabljam :D
<e1e> hehe
<e1e> js še tud nism mela velik priložnosti
<e1e> oz včasih ga ne vzamem s sabo, pa vidim kej zanimivga...
<pitastrudl> ponavad je tisto kar maš na telefonu po defaultu najbolš
<pitastrudl> to pa če podpira, google cam
<e1e> pitastrudl mislim, da ta camera app pa ni od googla, druga pa večinoma je
<pitastrudl> večinoma?
<e1e> nevem, če še ker drug program, ko ni od googla
<pitastrudl> aha
<e1e> eno vprašanje, imamo nek star chip nokia phone na tipke, sam je zaklenjen na tuš mobil, a ga je mogoče odklenat, da bi ga uporabljal na telekomovo omrežje?
<CrazyLemon> vsi so od googlea razen nokia camera
<CrazyLemon> e1e ja..sam verjetno te bo odklepanje/koda stala toliko kot telefon sam :)
<e1e> CrazyLemon aha :(
<e1e> ni pol nobene rešitve...
<e1e> očitno bo še naprej samevu :(
<CrazyLemon> e1e ali pa uporabljaš "tuševo" omrežje :D
<e1e> CrazyLemon js mam naslednika tuševga omrežja, sam ni za mene phone...
<CrazyLemon> e1e prepričan sem da dobiš enako funkcionalen telefon pri telemachu za 15€ kot je ta nokia na tipke :)
<CrazyLemon> ne bo Nokia ampak bo pa omogočal klicanje pa smse :D
<e1e> CrazyLemon odklep je bil nazadnje 20€, kar mi je preveč ja...
<CrazyLemon> e1e sej zato pa pravim :)
<e1e> CrazyLemon pol je bolš, da nokio 5 vzamemo (ne za mene) pa dobiš zravn telefon na tipke pri telekomu
<e1e> nokia 2 se mi zdi mal premal zmogljiva?
<CrazyLemon> e1e jah v primerjavi z nokio na tipke je odlična :P
<e1e> haha
<e1e> ja no, mislim za uporabo aplikacij kot je drajv..., pa malo brskanja po spletu, itd...
<CrazyLemon> e1e kaj pa vem..5ka je ok ampak 2ka je odlična (za svoj denar)
<CrazyLemon> ampak ja.. 5ka je boljša bi bilo čudno če ne bi bila :)
<e1e> CrazyLemon haha ja to vem, sam zanima me, če bi bla 2ka dost dobra, za neke osnovne stvari in aplikacije, se mi zdi da je drajv kar "požrešn", da ne omenjam kulk dovoljenj hočejo...
<CrazyLemon> drive as in ? google drive? cloud storage?
<e1e> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=air.si.triglav.drajv&hl=sl
<CrazyLemon> e1e a to rabiš zaradi zavarovanja ali zato ker rada ocenjuješ svojo vožnjo? :D
<e1e> CrazyLemon js ne rabim, drugač pa ja, naj bi blo zarad tega da bi pol dobla 25%
<e1e> men se ne da tak "lepo" furat lol
<CrazyLemon> e1e jah če želiš 25% boš mogla 'lepo' furat :D
<CrazyLemon> drugač pa ja..5ka je boljša za take požrešne appe
<CrazyLemon> ker ima več rama
<e1e> sej ne bom js mela... res nevem zakaj rabjo tulk dovoljenj
<CrazyLemon> jah spremljajo čisto vse :)
<e1e> CrazyLemon sej smo mel en phone prej ko je delu drajv gor, sam pol so se odločl posodobit app, pa sam od androida 5 naprej delal...
<e1e> CrazyLemon ja očitno, zato to ni za mene
<CrazyLemon> sm vidu komentarje ja..da so bile 'težave' pri zadnji posodobitvi
<e1e> te so zgleda pri vsaki posodobitvi kakšne...
<e1e> drugač že ne dela na starejših verzijah od konca lanskega leta
<CrazyLemon> e1e kaj se pa zgodi če se pelješ pa ne vklopiš aplikacije? :)
<e1e> CrazyLemon ne beleži vožnje oz je ne shrani, kar pomeni, da ne dobiš % in je useless
<CrazyLemon> e1e ne govorim na splošno ampak recimo da jo pozabiš vključit :) a ti ne velja zavarovanje če se zgodi ravno takrat nesreča?
<e1e> CrazyLemon kolikor vem je to sam za "snemanje voženj" oz kako dobro voziš in glede na to dobiš procente
<e1e> baje da celo ne prizna obeh voženj, tja in nazaj, ampak samo eno boljšo shrani
<CrazyLemon> ah..torej zjutraj greš v easy..za nazaj pa drive it like you stole it
<e1e> nevem pa če je za nesreče tud, zadnje kar vem ni blo, sam mislim, da zdej velik več podatkov majo/obdelujejo
<e1e> CrazyLemon če ti uspe na easy seveda, nazaj je večja gužva se mi zdi, tak da ne gre tak hitr ko bi rad včasih
<e1e> CrazyLemon a je možno disablat oz skrit nekatere google aps, ki jih ne uporabljam na phonu?
<CrazyLemon> e1e jp
<CrazyLemon> https://support.google.com/googleplay/answer/2521768?hl=en
<CrazyLemon> ne jih "zbrisat" ker ti odstrani samo posodobitve app pa Å¡e vedno ostane
<e1e> CrazyLemon ah ždej sm pa našla, torej prisilna ustavitev in onemogoči?
<CrazyLemon> e1e samo onemogoči je dovolj.. lahk pa tudi killaš ja :D
<e1e> CrazyLemon ok hvala
<e1e> je že mal manj navlake
<e1e> zdej pa sleep time
<e1e> ln
<CrazyLemon> gn
<slax0r> jutro
#ubuntu-si 2018-08-26
<pitastrudl> morgen
<sasa84> jou jou
<pitastrudl> lp
<pitastrudl> rain, so much rain
<sasa84> mhm indeed
<sasa84> pri nas se je zdej malo ustavlo.. sam bo verjetno Å¡e kej
<slax0r> a se je malo shladilo?
<slax0r> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u5uAy8oSsDU
<slax0r> s(p)oon
<CrazyLemon> jutro
<sasa84> jutro CrazyLemon
<sasa84> si bil na koleščku?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 sure..why not :)
<CrazyLemon> https://scontent-frx5-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/40064477_10214712332555970_2447397576442380288_o.jpg?_nc_cat=0&oh=33c2c056a7083cd3bf6401710933ce3e&oe=5BF26285
<CrazyLemon> ^ mangart
<CrazyLemon> https://github.com/rtr7/router7 <- dz0ny nekaj zate :)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, a to je dns? mangart?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 jp
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, kmal bo res, da bomo mogl na +28 sneg kidat :P
<slax0r> so much cocaine
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/tmobileat/status/981418339653300224
<CrazyLemon> ^remember this
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> We secure all data very carefully, so there is not a thing to fear.
<sasa84> !!!
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, kaj zganjaš paniko :P
<sasa84> Å¡e jaz nimam gesel v plaintext ... :\
<sasa84> ej, a neb blo fajn, da bi dz0ny kakšno igrco za kamal zrihtu?
<sasa84> kanal*
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 še jabuka noče zrihtat kaj šele igrco!
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: to je zgleda da common v avstriji
<slax0r> jaz sem na prejsnji firmi tudi mel plaintext passworde v bazi
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 sej ne zganjam... sam https://www.monitor.si/novica/nemskemu-ponudniku-ukradli-podatke-o-strankah/187027/ <- to :D
<slax0r> izgovor je bil "potrebujemo jih zato ker jih posiljamo napraj na auth server"
<slax0r> le fuck?!
<slax0r> eno vprasanje, iscem en special keychain, kje bi lahko to kaj sel pogledat v lj?
<CrazyLemon> keychain as in..the thing that holds your keys?
<e1e> hello
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: as in, obesek za kljuce
<CrazyLemon> a lahk prosim zalaufate "ls /etc/xdg/autostart/kerneloops-applet.desktop"
<CrazyLemon> tisti na 18.04
<CrazyLemon> man..upgrading sux
<CrazyLemon> toliko pi... ostane gor
<CrazyLemon> iz 2016 stuff
<CrazyLemon> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root  192 jan 19  2017 spice-vdagent.desktop
<CrazyLemon> da faq is spice-vdagent
<slax0r> https://www.spice-space.org/download.html
<slax0r> dis
<CrazyLemon> ne vem zakaj je to na ubuntuju :)
<slax0r> because
<slax0r> fuck you
<slax0r> that's why
<CrazyLemon> torej kak obesek iščeš
<CrazyLemon> in zakaj je special
<slax0r> er, s/special/specific
<slax0r> jagoda bi morala bit
<CrazyLemon> slax0r so.. internet?
<slax0r> ja saj, iz amazona lahko narocim, sam bi jutri rabil :D
<slax0r> zato iscem neko stacuno v lj z to kramo
<CrazyLemon> gl :D
<slax0r> thanks :D
<slax0r> bom zgleda moral malo zamudit in narocit :)
<CrazyLemon> sej verjetno bi sodelavci vedeli kje lahko dobiš keychain
<CrazyLemon> my guess je btc
<slax0r> to skoraj nic bolj ne omeji kot lj :D
<CrazyLemon> https://www.facebook.com/regional.si/videos/2108189615894045/
<CrazyLemon> pa je Å¡la izolacija/fasada :D
<slax0r> tis but a flesh wound
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, a si zigr, da zalaufamo? :P
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, men se izpiše samo tole
<sasa84>  /etc/xdg/autostart/kerneloops-applet.desktop
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 fresh install ali upgrade? :)
<CrazyLemon> du -hs ad9d835e884242838f15ee0734d6e704/
<CrazyLemon> 1,6G	ad9d835e884242838f15ee0734d6e704/
<CrazyLemon> logs...lots of logs
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, iz 17.10 na 18.04?
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, to se ti je naložil iz p0rnhuba, ker si gledal predolge filmčke
<sasa84> :\
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 zato zdaj omejim na največ 8min
<sasa84> v tem času je pa tud rezultat
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 hopefully
<CrazyLemon> če ni..zaskrbljen ratam
<CrazyLemon> in ko zaskrbljen ratam...pol vem da tisti večer ne bo rezultata..at all
<CrazyLemon> :))
<sasa84> hm
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, če so to pogoste težave, pejd do zdravnika
<sasa84> daš hlačke dol pa stric mal pogleda
<sasa84> če se težava odpravi v trenutku, ko te stric pregleduje, potem ni težav
<CrazyLemon> nč..grem js narest fresh install ubuntuja
<CrazyLemon> meh meh
<sasa84> in?
<sasa84> ls /etc/xdg/autostart/kerneloops-applet.desktop
<CrazyLemon> no such file :)
<sasa84> meni pa zadnje čase ...kar neke napake. pa gdm ipd
<sasa84> tudi jaz razmišljam o fresh install
<sasa84> pa wifi crkne, če je na sleep ipd
<CrazyLemon> kateri font imate v hexchatu da ne zgleda čudno
<CrazyLemon> dejavu sans mono it is
<CrazyLemon> hexchat folder sm pozabu skopirat
<slax0r> irssi
<slax0r> pragmatapro
<slax0r> all de way
<sasa84> https://www.dropbox.com/s/jgheiqmzsbtimpk/Zaslonska%20slika%202018-08-26%2019-12-53.png?dl=0
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ^
<sasa84> monospace
<CrazyLemon> ježeš marija them colours
<sasa84> ti imaš najlepšo barvo
<sasa84> kakšen hex maš pa ti?
<CrazyLemon> plain
<CrazyLemon> emm.. kako se v gnome shellu odstrani gumb za aplikacije oziroma se ga premakne kjer je sedaj 'dejavnosti'
<sasa84> gumb za dejavnosti?
<sasa84> če ni tweak, imaš potem na voljo extensions
<CrazyLemon> levo zgoraj je napis Dejavnosti
<CrazyLemon> spodaj levo pa gumb za aplikacije
<CrazyLemon> js bi rad odstranu ta gumb dejavnosti
<CrazyLemon> ter ta gumb za aplikacije premaknu gor
<sasa84> hm... poglej, če je kakšen extension
<CrazyLemon> tudi brez extensiona sm to mel se mi zdi
<sasa84> https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/744/hide-activities-button/
<sasa84> ?
<CrazyLemon> "gsettings set org.gnome.shell.extensions.dash-to-dock show-apps-at-top true"
<CrazyLemon> yay :)
<CrazyLemon> sam Å¡e da odstranim da se z Super odpre activities pa je to to
<sasa84> a je to extension? je a ne? samo zakaj jaz tega ne vidim pri nastavitvah extensiona?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 nope
<CrazyLemon> mislim je in ni
<CrazyLemon> to je dash-to-dock samo ga nimaš inštaliranega ker ga je ubuntu forkal
<CrazyLemon> in je ubuntu-dock :)
<sasa84> jaz imam samo dash to dock extension :\
<sasa84> https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/1160/dash-to-panel/
<sasa84> tole tud ni slabo
<CrazyLemon> meh :)
<CrazyLemon> očitno se ne da izključit da Super odpre Dejavnosti
<CrazyLemon> thats just dumb
<CrazyLemon> https://askubuntu.com/questions/1029001/right-super-key-not-opening-dash-on-ubuntu-18-04
<CrazyLemon> 🚴
<sasa84> uuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<sasa84> ki dobiš kolešček???
<sasa84> 🚴
<CrazyLemon> snap run gnome-characters
<sasa84> jaz ga lahko samo kradem :\
<CrazyLemon> stupid snap..installed by default
<sasa84> jaz snap Å¡e nisem nucala
<CrazyLemon> "snap list"
<CrazyLemon> boš vidla kaj imaš nameščeno
<sasa84> alsa-utils         1.1.2-5             68    stable    canonical     -
<sasa84> core               16-2.34.3           5145  stable    canonical     core
<sasa84> evince             3.28.2              41    stable    ken-vandine   -
<sasa84> gimp               2.10.0              40    stable    snapcrafters  -
<sasa84> gnome-3-26-1604    3.26.0              70    stable    canonical     -
<sasa84> gtk-common-themes  0.1                 319   stable    canonical     -
<sasa84> vlc                3.0.3-1-3-gf09fd0d  365   stable    videolan      -
<sasa84> wordpress-desktop  3.4.0               51    stable    snapcrafters  -
<sasa84> writefull
<CrazyLemon> wordpress-desktop?? :)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, zdej sem ga zagnala, da vidim to čudo <.P
<sasa84> E: Ni mogoče najti paketa wordpress-desktop
<sasa84> zaženem ga....skenslat ga ne morem :P
<sasa84> done
<sasa84> mal smo popucal
<slax0r> kaj pucamo?
<idioterna> krevete
<speed-> jo
<CrazyLemon> jo jo jo
<sasa84> jo jo jo jo
<CrazyLemon> almost done syncing and sh1t!
<CrazyLemon> Startup finished in 12.925s (firmware) + 11.146s (loader) + 3.753s (kernel) + 21.291s (userspace) = 49.116s
<CrazyLemon> graphical.target reached after 21.285s in userspace
<CrazyLemon> bomo vidli če bo kaj drugače ko inštaliram lastniške gonilnike
<CrazyLemon> Startup finished in 12.911s (firmware) + 11.205s (loader) + 3.746s (kernel) + 23.298s (userspace) = 51.161s
<CrazyLemon> graphical.target reached after 23.294s in userspace
#ubuntu-si 2019-08-20
<msevo> kako v vimu izberem stolpec širine samo ene črke
<msevo> do konca fajla dol (večjega)
<msevo> in zbrišem
<msevo> visual block mode uporabim ane..samo kako natančno potem ko pridem v visual block mode enkrat že
#ubuntu-si 2019-08-21
<CrazyLemon> msevo ti zihr rabiš nekaj takega ane http://slo-android.si/forum/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=18501
<CrazyLemon> :>
<msevo> zj me je mal minil :D
<speed-> o msevo
<speed-> kak kaj babe
<speed-> me dolgo ni bilo tu, sem malo izven konteksta :D
<msevo> mal Å¡okantno
<msevo> ampak zj sm že zaročen :D
<CrazyLemon> LOL
<CrazyLemon> congrats!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<slax0r> celmu svetu se je zmesalo s temi porokami zgleda
<slax0r> aja ja, congrats
<slax0r> :P
<CrazyLemon> msevo lih zato pa rabiš nadzorno kamero..da vidiš kaj baba počne doma ko tebe ni!!
<msevo> ja top bejba je sm si reku zakaj pa neb naredu koraka naprej :)
<speed-> lol
<speed-> svasta
<speed-> jaz sem moji pravo
<speed-> letos sem bil ze na dveh ali treh porokah
<speed-> zdaj 5 let mer
<speed-> mir*
<speed-> pa negrem niti na svojo
<speed-> :D
<msevo> men je to lepa simbolična gesta :), sj s kešom bojo tastari pomagal :D
<msevo> vem pa da enim ni do tega, sam ne razumem čist zakaj
<speed-> slax0r cakaj ka se ti glasis
<speed-> ti si ozenjeni
<slax0r> saj
<CrazyLemon> "lepa simbolična gesta" :D best reason to get married ever
<idioterna> coincidentally it's the best reason for a divorce as well
<CrazyLemon> :))
#ubuntu-si 2019-08-22
<Guest38479> lp
<napsy> lp
<CrazyLemon> buhdej
<pitastrudl> lp
<pitastrudl> what did i miss
<idioterna> 0
<idioterna> msev se je porocu al neki
<idioterna> ni cakal nate
<pitastrudl> awww
<pitastrudl> damn, i missed the chance
<pitastrudl> srečno njemu i guess :)
<idioterna> js mislm da je zmesan, ampak bomo vidl
<pitastrudl> zakaj pa? ker je bil prehitr?
<pitastrudl> btw, teden nazaj sem odkril da lahko dejansko torbo pripnem na przlaznik od kolesa s pomočjo tiste vrzice za prtrditev tovora, mal manjšo kupu iz decathlona
<pitastrudl> that could have saved me years of back pain...
<CrazyLemon> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/EChPOHUXUAEKUAM?format=jpg&name=large
#ubuntu-si 2019-08-23
<napsy> CrazyLemon: source?
<slax0r> jutro
<napsy> lp
<CrazyLemon> napsy twitter!
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/MatjazLicer/status/1164267614476087296
<zdobbie> a znas plavat?
<zdobbie> sicer si ti tko na hribu, a ne?
<CrazyLemon> mhm..i'm fine for the next decade or two
<CrazyLemon> ~120m nmv
<idioterna> mislm da je max 50m
<idioterna> ce se ves led stopi
<msevo> not good not terrible
<zdobbie> blizje bos mel do obale
<CrazyLemon> https://electrek.co/2019/08/23/tesla-expansion-poland-hungary-romania-slovenia/
<CrazyLemon> get your model 3 now
<idioterna> nah fam
<idioterna> man's not hot
#ubuntu-si 2019-08-24
<lynxlynxlynx> On Windows, uses a UTF-8 superset called WTF-8 which matches the relaxed well-formedness rules of the Windows UTF-16 APIs.
<lynxlynxlynx> seveda
#ubuntu-si 2019-08-25
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/netflix/status/1165393399882473474
#ubuntu-si 2020-08-17
<lynxlynxlynx> blast from the past: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XvDZLjaCJuw
<CrazyLemon> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=si.gov.ostanizdrav
#ubuntu-si 2020-08-18
<speed-> HAI
<slax0r> o, legenda :)
<speed-> ka zaj
<speed-> delamo kaj pa zakoj nej? :D
<slax0r> cakamo na build :)
<speed-> tudi to je delo!
<slax0r> pa ja, se samo pol ure, pa mogoce bo, ce ne pa fix in restart :D
<speed-> jes san z dopusta
<speed-> pa mi gnjavijo ze 2 dni skup
<speed-> katastrofa!
<slax0r> jaz se nisem bil, pa zgleda nebom
<slax0r> ce hrvasko zapirajo
<speed-> eh jaz sem bil 1 dan v pirani haha
<speed-> 1teden san se ubadal z avtojon
<slax0r> :D
<speed-> me golf pusto v grazi
<speed-> na avtocesti
<speed-> :'(
<slax0r> ka pa?
<speed-> turbo
<slax0r> u, lepo
<slax0r> si malo kadil? :D
<speed-> uh redno
<speed-> celo avtocesto v obe smeri :D
<slax0r> haha :D
<slax0r> jaz san se enkrat za enin pelo ka mu turbo spusto :D
<slax0r> znan kak je :D
<speed-> sicer upam ka se ga resin gnes
<slax0r> ka pa popravilo? novi turbo ali obnovljeni?
<slax0r> cena?
<speed-> eh nebon popravlal san ze drugi avto zel
<slax0r> aja
<speed-> za 250e san z enin zmenjeni :D
<speed-> bi mogel vceraj ze priti pa neje
<speed-> malo mi je bedno ka je pri mehaniki na cesti dejansko :D
<slax0r> jaz sem pa mel avto na uradnon se zdaj zadjnic
<slax0r> me klicejo da bi menjali akumulator pa zracni filter
<slax0r> 40eur za zracni filter
<slax0r> 180 za akumulator
<speed-> :D
<speed-> moj bi bil 18 let star za 1 mesec
<speed-> picka jemi materna se nej vcakal
<speed-> :D
<slax0r> sem dal zaj 11eur za filter, pa 70 akumulator :D
<slax0r> si sam menjam
<slax0r> paraziti eni
<speed-> hehe
<speed-> ka pa mas?
<slax0r> punoleten je biu? :D
<slax0r> hindaj i40
<speed-> ne se, zdaj septembra bi njemi 18 vdarilo :D
<slax0r> aja :D
<speed-> malo ga bom pogresal moren prinati
<speed-> priznati*
<speed-> se dobro ka san jes vozo, ka ce bi zenska bi se valda svadila :)))
<slax0r> hehehe
<slax0r> kaj pa ga tiras mrzloga :D
<speed-> nejsan! :D
<slax0r> eh, saj enkrat turbo spusti, nemres kaj
